# Single Abroadies Part 4



## Felix42

*Welcome to the fabulously fertile 4th thread! *
*
Let's hope there's loads and loads of more  coming our way....*

 *Current and imminent treatment* 

 *Barcelona* 

JJ1 - IVI, May? 

 *Reprofit,Czech Republic* 

Mini - 10 - 14 Apr (DEIVF) 

Winky - 13 - 21 Apr (OE IVF) 

Mistimop - 24 -27 Apr (DE FET) 

Midnight Action - 22 Apr - 3 May (OE ICSI) 

Felix - 28 -29 Apr (Hysteroscopy) 

Suitcase of Dreams - 28 Apr - 5 May? (OE IVF) 

CEM - 1 - 9 May (OEIVF) 

Obeline - 20-22 May (OE FET) 

 *Abroadie mums, babies, mums to be and bumps * 

SuzieB (Reprofit) - DEIVF  Meredith born 26/11/2008

Orchidsage (Reprofit) - DEIVF    - EDD 08/04/2009

Maya (Reprofit) OEIVF   EDD 01/08/09

Lady Lottie (Reprofit) DEFET   EDD 08/08/09

Love & hugs Felix xx

Ps, please PM me updates and corrections (it gets so busy on here, PMs make sure I can find the info!  ) and I'll update them here...


----------



## Damelottie

Blimey - just realised how close Orchidsage is     

Any news Orchidsage?

xxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Just posting now so I get the updates, off for pub lunch so can't linger.... 

Suitcase
x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

suitcase we spoke on another thread enjoy the lunch!


----------



## madmisti

Thank you for the lovely list Felix  

Hope you enjoyed your lunch Suity

Love
Misti xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Thanks Felix x x 
here's hoping I follow in your footsteps..
Take care mini x


----------



## julianne

Suity I know it's hard to hear that there are some immune issues going on.  I thought there had to be, you have beautiful eggs and respond really well, there just had to be something else hampering you.  It must feel like being drowned in bad news, but actually, once you've got your head around it, you can make more informed decisions.  I think it's the not knowing why that's causing you such acute distress everytime you cycle and it all looks fab and then nothing.  It's better to know and to make informed decisions, than to keep on throwing money and hope away on cycles that will never work.

I know you, one day very soon you'll think "right, enough of this, I'm going to sort this out" and you'll hit the high gear on research and you'll figure out what's right for you.  I don't think I ever met a more determined and focused woman than you, and that's why you'll suceed at the end of the day, no matter what nature throws at you.

Keep us informed won't you?


----------



## Betty-Boo

OMG reality is really setting in and fast.... am sooo looking forward to my Easter break but have had enough of the sore boobs from the progynova.... and the strange symptoms - thought I'd ovulated yesterday - which can't be possible as had my usual ovulation discharge... tmi.... 
Right off to pack - been in Plymouth all weekend now back up to Scotland..
Take care mini x x x


----------



## Felix42

Mini, if its any comfort, I had the whole egg white fertile discharge thing during my DE cycle. I was so confused but then the scan showed no follies (as it should do) so maybe the meds just confuses our poor bodies a bit and it thinks its about ovulate. 

Lots of  for your upcoming trip. Not long now!!!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Felix - thank you - have done an ovulation test and yes it must be the good old progynova... bless it - discharge - sore boobs - pms... - indigestion, bloating... It'll be all worth it in the end!!       
How are you??  It's all very exciting - have got scan booked for Thursday... 
Take care
Mini x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Go mini!!  Go mini!!!    You'll be PUPO before you know it     
Love 
Jovi xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Thank you Jovi.... bloody scary as have never got that far!! LOL...
How are you honey?? x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Yes, I imagine as good as it is it's bloody scary!  I am very excited about my first tx ...... although I think i'll be wondering what the hell have I done till I have a babe in my arms!!!!  I'm doing fine thanks, I had a strop because the doc wanted to sign me off for another 2 weeks, I got it down to 1 week.  Then Fri / Sat one of my cuts suddenly started bleeding again so maybe I'm not as ready as I thought I was.  Have just posted on wknd thread I done some knitting!!!! Sheer boredom.  I text my friend to say we need to go out and get very drunk soon, I can't sit at home and knit on a saturday night again    Just want to get going .... waiting for follow up appointment .... my clinic is quoting 2011 for   now but will see what they say at review - I had a letter to say they are discussing my care at their next senior staff meeting   wasn't sure what to make of it, I don't think they have had any singlies before, my GP has written them a very supportive letter after they contacted her, she told them I'd make a good mum.  They can talk about me all they like so long as the outcome is a bouncing baby    The next appointment I should know exactly where I am at and can then decide on here of Brno    I'd like to decide now but really want to see if I can manage it locally first.

Have a safe trip home hun - are you driving? 
xxxxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Ooo here's hoping the high powered chin wag goes well.... Bloody 2011 for   that's some time to wait... here's hoping some come up sooner for you!
Yes - Doctors do know best and if they want you signed for for 2 weeks then I'd go with it..... You've been thro it not only physically but emotionally too.... take care       
As for knitting - I know when I was off for 6 weeks with my PE I took up knitting - day time tv was doing head in!!  Everyone got scarves that Christmas      
Take care mini x


----------



## Obeline71

I can´t hardly wait till my OTD an friday. Every day other symptoms. Usually I would get my AF tomorrow and hoping I won´t see them the next 9 month.  At the moment I have always the feeling I´ll get my bleeding every second. I guess I go crazy till friday.

Obeline


----------



## winky77

Hey everyone....I am so behind on the news...4 days in Portugal and a G&T binge (first drinks since Xmas!?!?!) and it's taken me days to get going again! 

And I can't believe I am going to Brno in 11 days either .....eh?!?!?!  I stopped taking Norethisteron after friday so AF should be arriving tomorrow.....had some on/off twinges but am worrying the meddling with my cycle hasn't worked and my dates will be all to cock.  I think I am in denial that I am actually doing this again....have been drinking, eating too much, not exercising enough..... basically the opposite of what I said I would do leading up to this cycle !!  

Suity...just been catching up on your posting about immune results.....what you articulated is exactly what I think I have been fearing.....part of me wants to know and then I can deal with it....but £4k.....eeek......have you decided what you are going to do about this next cycle?  

Felix....is so good to see you on the first page with an OTD !!! 

Mini....my cycle buddy/Brno travelling companion! .....hope you've got back to Scottieland ok.....next jaunt away is the big one eh?!  Let me know when your scans are at GCRM as that might be the only way we'll see each other before we head off.....I am away from Sat - Wed with social stuff and work.  Another hen night on Saturday - in Leeds this time - but have a growing feeling that I'll be crying off....tis long way to go for no drink and karaoke?!?  Have to be in NW for monday anyway and having dinner with friends near Preston on sunday evening so might just head there leisurely on sunday instead.  If AF plays ball I'll need to have a day 5 scan on Saturday and a day 10 one on Thursday next week - neither of them booked as yet ! 

Julianne....hope you're doing ok...when's your next scan milestone? 

CEM....glad you've got your dates! 

Joe...glad you're planning nxt steps! 

lol to everyone else

..Winky


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Winky - no, as yet still undecided. I have several options:

1. go with the full tx as recommended by Dr G at a cost of £4K min if I get pg (and £2K if not)
2. ask for intralipids only instead of mix of ivig and intralipids. That cuts the cost quite significantly (each session of intralipids is only £300) but is supposedly less effective
3. decline the ivig/intralipids this time round and just try steroids (will be first cycle on steroids) - and then save up for the ivig for subsequent (and last with own eggs) cycle....

Emailed S for his opinion. He said ivig/intralipids not recommended - too expensive and no evidence it works. PGD he did say was a better suggestion so need to think about that. Def can't do both immunes and pgd or that sends costs sky high, so it's one or the other

Decision needs to be made by 18th April when I start stimms - so will mull it over in the background in the meantime

Found out today that I will know w/c 20th April whether I still have a job or not. Great timing - not....starting IVF and potentially being made redundant in the same week might just send me over the edge given the hormones which will be surging around  

Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

PS Obeline I forgot to say GOOD LUCK  

Just got my tx plan from Reprofit but the dates are all wrong - he has me going out there 28th May, and I have flights and accomm booked for 28th April. 

Am assuming it's easily resolved and have emailed back. Does make me a little concerned though, there seem to be quite a lot of these little things happening at the moment...

Suitcase
x


----------



## Felix42

Just a quickie from me to wish everyone  and  for upcoming treatment, testing and decision making!
Suity, so sorry to hear about your possible job problems that must be so worrying.  all turns out ok. 
Jovi, hope you are healing now and taking it easy. 
Mini and Winky, so soon! Very excited for you.
Obeline,   for test date! I'm so  for a BFP for you on OTD!
I'm on my way to a training course and am hoping for a bit of a rest after 10 hour days this last week or so. 
My scan date is 17 April & my parents are coming down from Yorkshire specially for it. 
Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

Ahh Felix - so sweet of your parents    

Love to all our abroadies xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maya7

Suity - sorry to hear about work uncertainties ...   hope things work out in your favour.  Best of luck with the decision making process too as its a lot to weigh up.

Obeline -   for OTD


Maya


----------



## Betty-Boo

Have only been away a day and am still trying to catch up..
Obeline       for test day honey x x x
Suity - If you've not tried the steriods - then maybe its worth a go??  Follow your instinct honey x x 
Winky - here's hoping AF arrives very soon!!  My scan is booked for this thursday - lining better be playing ball or its in BIG trouble!! LOL... saying that still got some time before ET... so hopefully can do something about it.
Know what you mean about eating etc... back on diet again this week.... 
Felix - that's brilliant of your mum and dad to come along with you....  
Take care mini x x


----------



## Roo67

So much to catch up on !!

Felix - not too long to wait for your scan, glad your Mum and Dad will be with you.

Winky - hope AF plays ball and arrives on time for you.

Mini -  for a lovely plump lining on thurs, plenty of Brazil's - choco ones are deffo the best 

Suity - hope the dates get sorted and you can come to the right decision re what to do re IVIG etc etc.

R x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo - love your thinking... have been taking selenium so here's hoping that its worked!!

Winky - as promised             
A little AF dance for you....
Take care mini x x


----------



## madmisti

Obeline - hope you are holding on to your sanity these last few days of 2WW! Good luck for test day  

Felix - how lovely that your parents are coming to the scan with you -bet you can't wait!AFter the 2WW comes the 4WW for first scan, then 6 WW for second scan etc etc - never ending waiting!!  Hope work settles down soon - you need to be looking after yourself!! Received script - many thanks once again  

Winky - hope AF plays ball  

Mini - hoping lining is thickening up nicely - good luck for scan  

Suity - some tough decisions to make -hope you can find some peace of mind very soon  

Love to all
Misti xx


----------



## Obeline71

Feliy: So nice from your parents will come to your first scan. Thats a great support for you.

Mini: Hope your lining grows to perfect.  

Winky: AF will come soon. I´m sure.  

I couldn´t wait till the OTD on friday because I had the feeling that I´ll get my AF soon, so I´ve tested today (9dpt) and it was BFN.  I took the Clearblue that starts with hcg 25.
Now I don´t know if everything is over or if there is still a chance for an Positiv.

Obeline


----------



## Damelottie

Obeline -  . I think thats the problem with testing early. You just have no way of knowing if that result is accurate or not   . Big hugs - a waiting game until OTD   

Rose - Couldn't agree more about the Chocolate Brazils


----------



## Betty-Boo

Obeline - it could well be too early for you honey.... its happened before.  I'd still keep taking the meds and test on Friday           
Mini x x


----------



## julianne

Suity don't worry about the wrong dates, my tx plan was hopelessly wrong on dates as well.  I emailed him to confirm correct dates and he seemed perplexed that I was worried about it and was all 'sure, come when you like' kind of thing.

Concerned to hear about the job wobbles though, you really don't need that on top of everything else.  Fingers crossed for you that everything smoothes out.  I don't know what to suggest on the PGD/Immune treatment issue.  PGD would find the best embryos, but would it make any difference if the environment isn't quite right and would the immune treatment be best for that?  You really do need to know whether you have a few different things going on, or whether it's one, as yet unknown, deal breaker issue that is scuppering you every time.  I dont' see how you can make an informed decision without knowing more at this stage.  Or maybe I'm misunderstanding?  It's very complicated what you're having thrown at you.


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi all

Obeline, hopinng that it was too early and you get you bfp on Friday.xx

Felix good luck for your scan honey.

Winky not long now for you good luck.xx

Suity whatever descions you make will be right for you.

Well i had an op on my shoulder yestrerday. so am here typing with one hand. will be off work for about 3 weeks! just goin to try and have  a bath one handed without gettin my dressings wet  

liove to all
joe
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

joe - ouch, hope your shoulder recovers soon...

Julianne -  I've had the immune tests and I know I've got raised NK cells. Trouble is that there is so little info and data on immune issues and whether the tx for it actually makes a difference or not. So I just need to make a call one way or another really. Am still mulling it over...

Hope everyone else is well  

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Suity have you checked out Dr *******'s micarraige clinic website there are lots of articles on there, and 'Is you Body Baby Friendly?' book and Make a baby website- it is a mindfeel and you have to decide ultimately to side with the medics.  I guess you need to ask yourself why you choose to have the NK tests if you don't want the treatment they recommend - although it is not guaranteed (if you know what I mean). DID you have assays done, so it shows what dose of IVIG would do to reduce the NK cells and also what dose of pred would do to reduce them?
Also Alan Beers website

Joe - How awful to have to have an op whilst on 2ww- what happened to your shoulder?
L x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Felix, how lovely that your parents are coming up for your first scan  

Mini, good luck for your scan tomorrow  

Suity, sorry that you have had the added job related stresses thrown at you on top of everything else  

Winky, hope that AF plays ball  

Obeline, hope that your result changes by Friday   

Joe, hope that your shoulder recovers quickly from the op  

Hope everyone else is okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## madmisti

Joe - ouch - hope you're not too sore    Enjoy the time off work though    And make sure DP spoils you rotten 

Mini - everything crossed for great lining on scabn tomorrow   

Obeline - really hoping you tested too early and you get a positive on Friday  

Winky - hoping AF comes on time  

Suity - hope you are not getting too mired down in trying to make decision. Ultimately sometimes it is important just to MAKE a decisin - without a crystal ball there is often no absolute right  or wrong choice. Thinking of you hun  

Love and baby dust to all
Misti xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Got revised tx plan so dates now all OK

Picked up drugs yesterday and when I put them in the fridge, noticed that the pregnyl trigger said 1500iu on it, vs the ones I had for the UK which had 5000 iu on it. Emailed S to ask and he said " You MUST have 5000 iu" - so why did he send me a prescription for 1500iu then? 
Have asked for new script, but now will have to drive all the way to Shadwell and back (3 hours round trip) for one little injection - all VERY annoying indeed - especially as I'm off to HK tomorrow for work and don't have much time to faff around with trips into London

And I don't want to be critical because I do think Reprofit are a good clinic, but what if I had not had the old boxes from the UK and had not noticed? And had taken a trigger which was nowhere near strong enough? Could have been a bit of a disaster....

Feeling like this cycle is doomed to be honest. Everything seems to be going wrong and I haven't even started yet. I'm stressed with the threat of redundancy and my brother in law's heart condition and niece's operation, my diet is all over the place, I've put on weight, am not exercising, I've had a cold/virus for 2 weeks now which I can't seem to shake off, and generally I feel like I'm not in a good place for this. But neither do I want to postpone as every month which goes by my eggs are getting older and older....

Sorry girls, think I just needed a bit of a rant there,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Maya7

Sorry Suity - you've more stress than anyone needs at the minute... try not to think it may work against you... I do think that things supposedly working against us can turn out to work for us in the end... that extra spurt of determination can push us past the line... 

Take care in HK and if you get a chance, boost the healthy foods into your diet - if we're eating healthy, we have better energy to get through things.


Maya


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks girls

Think I'm just under the weather in general at the moment which doesn't help. Just can't seem to shake this cold/virus thing....

Cem - yes, pregnyl has to be refridgerated and I'm reluctant to pay for refridgerated delivery for one little injection. Will find some time to go up there after Easter. Don't need the pregnyl until approx 27th April, so got time

No date yet for BIL's op - prob May time frame....hoping it's after my Brno visit at least....although knowing my luck it will be the same week!
Niece is recovering well. Implant switched on next week so then we'll see how it actually works. Will see them all at Easter so looking forward to that  

Will PM you my number

Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Rose

Agh - just found out one of my friends who had 3 rounds of IVF/FET to conceive her second child is surprisingly naturally 6 weeks pregnant (2nd child is not even a year old yet) - worst thing is she's not happy about it as her job is at risk and she doesn't really want a 3rd
I'm glad she told me straight away rather than me finding out later but I'm just so a) envious and b) angry that things seem to work out for everyone else and not for me - what is it that I'm doing so wrong?

Could things really get any worse I wonder?  

Suitcase
x


----------



## julianne

I've never had a correct prescription from Reprofit!  It's something that I think they really need to look at and sort out, as it's haphazard to say the least.  I've amended the 'where to buy your meds for Reprofit' thread to warn people about this.


----------



## Maya7

Sorry Suity ... I do know how hard it is to hear pg news from others.  Things really can turn around though... I was very down last year having 3 pg friends while my own tx wasnt working ...  


Maya


----------



## Betty-Boo

Thank you for your well wishes.... must've worked as lining is triple layer 9.12mm - was def the clomid which messed up lining last time.... Have emailed S re confirmation of dates etc... as ET is possible Easter Sunday... ??

Suity     you're really having a tough time. Thinking of you x x

Take care everyone mini x x 

Winky - am still dancing.... can I stop now LOL x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Mini, glad that your lining has played ball this cycle. Good luck 

Suity  , sorry that you are having such a crap time of it all round. Good that you have got your dates sorted and that you spotted the drug error. Hope that you trip to HK gives you a little bit of distraction from everything 

Hope everyone else is okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Elpida

Suity - nothing helpful to add, but didn't want to read and run


----------



## Felix42

Suity, so sorry that things are so difficult at the moment and that the script wasn't right as well.  for what you're going through. 

Keeping everything crossed for you that the differences you are having in this treatment make a lovely positive change.  If I can help in picking up pregnyl for you or anything like that, just let me know. 

Winky, has AF arrived? Do hope so. 

Mini,  on your lining! That's fab. Mine only ever got to 8.5. 

Obeline, how are you doing hun? Thinking of you for OTD tomorrow. 

Midnight, how are you doing? Must be starting to get ready now.  
Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Obeline71

Thank you for you nice support. I´ve decided to test saturday or sunday and not friday, giving the hcg a better chance.  

Joe: Hope ypu don´t have to much pain in your shoulder. Enjoy the days off. 

Suity - so sorry that you're having such a stressful time.

Winky - hoping AF comes on time.  

Felix:     Miss you. Still thinking of the in Brno.

Obeline


----------



## Betty-Boo

Obeline     for Saturday / sunday...       
Mini x


----------



## winky77

Where is my  ?!?!?!?  

Flippin norethisterone was meant to make it come 2 -3 days ago?!?!??!  No point flying to Brno on good friday now .....even if AF comes tonight Good friday would only be day 8!  

Can everyone please dance for me !!


----------



## Betty-Boo

Am dancing am dancing.... Here's hoping it arrives soon honey x x x


----------



## Roo67

Suity - so sorry that you are having such a stressful time   you have had so much going on these past few weeks, that it is no wonder you are feeling under the weather, and you could have done without the extra stess of chasing prescriptions etc. hope you have a little time to unwind in HK even if it iw for work. 

Winky - I'm dancing                   

Hope the witch turns up soon, sorry that your plans are now all to pot.

Mini - wow - fab lining  - hope you hear back from S soon, not long to wait now.

Obeline -   

R x


----------



## wizard

mini fab news, I'm really pleased for you.

Winky done a little dance and hope it works.  AF never comes when you want it but seems to show when you don't....

Suitcase I'm sorry you're having such a hard time at the moment, there seems to be a lot of worry for you and the friend's pregnancy really can't help.  It's difficult enough hearing about others' pregnancies sometimes, let alone when they're initially not wanted.

Obeline good luck whenever you decide to test


----------



## Lou-Ann

Winky, sorry that the   has ruined your tx plans  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## midnightaction

Hi ladies 

Just wanted to pop on quickly to say hello to everyone, I have been lurking around in the background a lot but haven't really had much time to post  

Have been keeping up to date with everyones stories and am wishing everyone love and best wishes.

Hope to meet up with some of you soon in Brno  

Sarah x x


----------



## madmisti

Suity - so wish I could give you a real hug but a virtual one will have to do    You really are going through the mill    Hope the trip to HK takes your mind of other stuff for a bit. And hope that all goes well with the switch on for your niece's implant and you get a date for b-i-l's op soon - that doesn't clash with your tx! 

Mini -fantastic news on lining - must be a huge relief after last time! 

Winky - bl**dy witch. I am dancing too             Hope she comes stat - are you wearing your best pants and white trousers?

Obeline - admire your ability to keep waiting!! Lots of    &  for when you test

Reading of Suity's script error etc makes me wonder if mine is correct. He has me on 6mg Estradiol from Day 1 of cycle and then Utrogestan 100mg to add in after lining scan. Is this correct for an FET/ And do I take the estradiol in one dose a day or 3 doses of 2mg?  Many thanks  

Love to all
Misti xx


----------



## Roo67

Misti - Your drugs are the same as what I had for my FET's, I took the estrdiol in 3 lots., morn, lunch and bed.

R x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Misti - am on 6mg per day (2mg 3 x day) at the moment, although not been told when to start utrogestan. I believe I start this after donors EC... 
Hope this helps - does it show on yout treatment plan 1-1-1 by the estradoil?  If so this means 3 x a day.  
Take care honey - look out for the vvvv sore (.)(.)'s - mine are killing!!!  Plus I tend to feel very sleepy - saying that we're all different...
Mini x x


----------



## madmisti

Thank you Roo and Mini - that has put my mind at rest   My treatment plan does say 1-1-1 and makes sense now   I am having donor embryo not De IVF, so I start the Utrogestan on Day 14 after lining scan if all well.  My plan says 2-2-2 of 100mg so will be on 600mg a day.

Not looking forward to side effects - my (.)(.)'s are on the large side anyway so could be pretty awful    Will be worth it if it works though  

Thanks again
Misti xx


----------



## Roo67

My (.)(.) didn't really bother me with estrofem was more with progesterone, was on Crinone for FET's, utrogeston last time and no soreness at all !

S usually says when to start but usually after Scan, or when EDC would have been if having fresh.

We're all different and affected by drugs sometimes and not others ?!?

R x


----------



## madmisti

That's good to hear Roo - I had no symptoms on Clomid and know some suffer terribly, so am hoping I will be lucky with the estradiol and progesterone too  

Just need to get on and order the drugs now - hoping the Shadwell Pharmacy is open tomorrow! Had no time today    If my AF comes early I am stuffed 

Love
Misti xx


----------



## Obeline71

Winky:


----------



## Betty-Boo

Stange question- have got utogestran but no where on the packet does it say to pop it up your fandango... I know a few have done this in the past.  Mine look like massive capsules with a protective outer layer... looks like I'll be taking them orally...
Not sure when though..
Mini x


----------



## Candee

Hi
I hope someone can help me! I am trying to sort out donor sperm and I don't really know what I am doing  
I will need to import it into South Africa for my treatment in July. 
I have a questions that I hope people may know the answer to, I have tried searching for them, honestly!
Hopefully you can help!
1) My mum thinks that I am rhesus negative because she is, does this make a difference when picking sperm?
    I want to use the ESB but they don't have on rhesus neg open donors - all the SA donors are anonymous so
    I wanted an ESB open donor.
2) How many units do you need to order for IVF? 
3) Do I order ICI or IUI 
Many thanks for any help and sorry again if these questions have been answered before.


----------



## Damelottie

Hello Mini

Sounds the same as the ones I had. Vaginally or orally. Some people find they feel a bit dizzy and sick if taken orally xxx


----------



## Roo67

Mine were little round capsules, did have a very strange reaction taking them before luch one day, but used both ways with no ill effects apart from that

r x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

the blood type of your donor shouldn't make a difference, after all do you test a partners blood before TTC, my donor is A pos and I am A neg, someitme people try and match so that if they don;t tell the child it will have the same blood type

good luck
L x


----------



## Candee

Sorry for busting in on the thread, I am panicking a bit and Indewiki suggested I should post on here because
many of you will have experience in importing sperm etc., but I realise that I have clearly broken in on someone
else's thread so very sorry.


----------



## Roo67

Oh no of course you haven't candee. post away there are no private threads on here, you're very welcome to post whatever and wherever you like.

There are quite a few girls that have improted sperm, but I'm not one of them sorry. I'm sure one of them will be along soon

R x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Candee I haven;t imported sperm but a few of the girls have, also some of the girls on the LGBT thread have imported

Good Luck
L x


----------



## winky77

Hi Candee....you're not crashing anything...everybody welcome...people post answers to what they can answer from different people's posts so can get confusing sometimes.  Well hopefully I have some answers..  As you know I have imported wrigglies from ESB to Brno.  I also asked the question about blood type recently (to the clinic) and have been told it is not an issue.  On number of units ....you need one per IVF....most of us have purchased a few lots...economies of scale on shipping etc and also when you find a donor you like it is often buying more than one shot at it.  I purchased 3 units and had them all sent to Reprofit back in November.....and here I am about to use the last unit!  You can use either ICI or IUI units for IVF but most use ICI as cheaper (unless the donor doesn't have any available)....but for IUI it has to be the IUI which is more treated ....hence more expensive.  

Hope that helps...

..Winky
ps....why name change?


----------



## winky77

oooo....forgot to say BIG THANKS for all the AF dancing !!!  It worked.....well either that or heading footballs on my wiifit this morning!  Woke to clean pants but half hour later whilst playing on wiifit it all happened!  Started stimms straight away....will now head out on Sunday 12th.....so a couple of days later than what I was going to do.  Still overlap with Mini 2 days so that will be good.....now have to change flights and hotel! 

Was pleased to see witch...but heck it is another bad one....cramps are so bad I can't stand up straight !! 

Mistimop ...good luck with getting drugs... 

..winky


----------



## madmisti

Winky - hooray - you are on your way . Pain that you had to change all the travel plans though   Everything crossed that this will be your last visit from the witch for at least 9 months    Are you having any scans in UK before going over? Hope you feel better soon hunny  

Candee - no such thing as gatecrashing here - open to all - that's the whole point   Can't help with your question, but others have so hope you can now get on and choose a donor  

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend   I am singing in a local Beatles Day event on Sunday at our local theatre - very exciting! Our group is also busking for a couple of hours in town centre tomorrow and Sunday( before our main performance on stage). All money raised is for Macmillan Cancer Support    Hoping it doesn't rain    And hoping that Paul Mc Cartney may decide to turn up as he lives just along the coast  

Love to all
Misti xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Candee have replied on the other thread....

Yay winky great to hear that AF has arrived!!!  Looking forward to catching up on Sunday...

LadyL - thanks for your reply honey... 

Misti have a great time!! Sounds like fun - can't sing for toffee me....  unless its something from the 80's -       still can't sing - just think I can.
Mini x x


----------



## Candee

Thanks for all the help. 
Winky I changed my name on here after I was in Brno with you, because you told me about the
Guardian printing people's information off the site! I decided to be a bit more anonymous!
Lots and lots of luck to you Winky    
Cheers
Candee


----------



## midnightaction

*Claire* I will be there until 3rd May 

Sarah x x


----------



## Obeline71

Did my second test today and it´s an BFN.   
At the moment I´m a little bit shaken and start crying every half an hour, but I will write Stepan and ask if I can come in May and get the frosties.

Obeline


----------



## madmisti

Obeline - so sorry hun    Good you can look ahead to Plan B though. Be gentle with yourself  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## Roo67

Obeline - so sorry that it was a negative, be good to yourself and allow yourself to grieve.
Well done on thinking about going back for frosties, it sometimes helps to ease the pain a little

 
R x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Obeline       thinking of you x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Obeline so sorry for your hun- I hope that Stephan can treat you quickly
L x


----------



## wizard

Obeline I'm so so sorry.  Look after yourself and hope you can something sorted very soon with the frosties   x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Obeline, sorry that it wasn't to be this month   . Good that you are looking ahead and planning to go get your frosties  

Winky, glad that the witch finally decided to turn up and that you can continue with your plans, albeit a few days later than originally planned 

Hope everyone else is okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## monkey68

Hello ladies

I've been loitering on FF for a few weeks now and feel like I've got to know a few of you.  I'm 40, single and have had one failed donor IUI in Denmark, was due to go this weekend but have messed up my flights and completely screwed the whole thing up, having spent the night last night at Stansted, but no positive OPK so came home and was planning to go tomorrow but realised that there were no flights, gutted....

I've also currently "registered" with the LFC and had initial consultation etc, scans which showed 2 follicles at days 8 and 11, up to 18mm, I'm not sure if this is good or bad?  LFC won't give me any stimulating hormones as I'm not being treated there.  Has anyone got some information for me, any good news on IUI, seems like there's lots of IVF going on, perhaps that's because the IUI doesn't have such good success rates?  I just feel like its all a bit of a mindfield out there and I'm just hoping that you lovely bunch might be able to give me some advice.

Look forward to getting to know y'all! And good luck

Monkey68


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Obeline - so so sorry to read your news


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Monkey welcome to the thread- if you pop onto the single bumps and babes thread you will see there are some IUI success and twins!!!

L x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hi JJ1

how are you and any progress?

I've been sniffing for so long I'm almost doing it in my sleep. also nearly done with the antibiotics so all should be clear. I've not been able to swallow a single vitamin...the thought of all those pills again is exhausting. however if feel physically and mentally in a good place, now just wishing the days away May seems like a year away. I've not told a soul around me that I'm doing treatment again and it's been brilliant they have seen me sniff and think that I've gone loopy because I've set my mobile alarm to remind me (helps you get on with your life without watching the clock). but there is no pressure from the family around me and not telling them makes it easier for me not to talk about it, hence my frequent visits on this site. my DD said that most woman on here have pictures of their cat or a cat and wondered why, she must think we a bunch of nutters.


----------



## monkey68

Thanks for advice, will have a look. 

I see some of you ladies are going to Reprofit, I've not really looked into that at this stage.  How are you finding it?

Also, I'm not 100% sure of all the terminology.  Worked out a bit of it, but what is FET?  

Hope you all have a good day in the sunshine, its beautiful morning here.

Wishing you all lots of luck

Monkey


----------



## Roo67

Monkey - welcome.

Have you found the IUI thread, there are a few ladies that are on that journey at the mo. I had 8 IUI's but unfortunately had no luck, so am now onto IVF. 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=179182.0
FET = frozen embryo transfer.

Good luck

R x


----------



## monkey68

Thanks for both bits of information Roo, been racking my brains with the FET!  Will have a look at the IUI thread but would like to stay on here too to see how you are all doing.

Am feeling so stupid today for having messed up my flights so badly, should be in Denmark now having DIUI.  Got to stay positive and focus on next month like everybody else here.

Thanks again
Monkey


----------



## Betty-Boo

Monkey     sorry to hear abotu the flight problems... hope you get started again soon x


----------



## monkey68

Thanks Mini and good luck to you, not long til you go!  Will keep everything crossed for you... 

Monkey


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Monkey sorry about the timing I have treatment in Spain and although we try and work out the flight days/times, they only tell us officially 36 hrs before we need to be at the clinic L x


----------



## lulumead

really sorry obeline     hope you can get back for the frosties as soon as possible.
Take care of yourself.
xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Monkey, welcome to the thread. Sorry that your tx timings went to pot this month . 

As JJ said there are some IUI sucesses on here, have you found the IUI thread yet? There are a few of us on there at the mo.

I will hopefully be having DIUI in the summer this year at Birmingham Women's. I have had some tests, am waiting for some blood test results and have a counselling session week after next. 

Good luck with your journey  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

MMMmmmm hormones at it again - just rang central home care ref utrogestan and whether the type I have can be used both ends so to speak - as soon as I said I was having treatment in Czech their attitude towards me changed immediately... with a sarcastic 'ooo good luck with that...' then a 'is it safe?'  deary me.....    

Big hugs to one and all    
mini x


----------



## madmisti

Monkey - welcome    Sorry about probs with this cycle - try not to beat yourself up too much. Put it behind you and concentrate on next tx cycle  

Mini -grrr   I think there is something about Czech Republic that makes people think it must be some kind of back street clinic with untrained drs etc. If you said you were going to Germany or Austria or such like, sure you wouldn't get such a negative reaction. Anyway, they are ignorant - and unprofessional to boot - should keep their unfounded opinions to themselves 

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend 
Love
Misti xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Silly question from me.... heparin - when did you start taking it??  After EC or ET??  Am really concerned due to medical history with clotting... Emailed S and said would start when taking progesterone  (donors EC) he agreed stating yes agree take after ET..... so confused!!
Brilliant news though - my very special donor is doing well and on target for her EC on thursday - will find out details thursday pm.... Oh its so very real now... Yikes 
Take care everyone     
Mini x


----------



## lulumead

how exciting mini.  

xx


----------



## madmisti

Mini -Can't help with the Heparin question - sorry. But great news re your donor! You will soon be PUPO 

Love
Misti xx


----------



## Roo67

Oh getting excited for you Mini nearly there now, great that your donor is doing well.

I started Fragmin after ET, hope you manage to get a proper answer from S 

r x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I also started after ET Mini. Great news re donor - very excited for you! Suitcase x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Mini, great news about your donor  . Not long now, really excited for you!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## madmisti

Have posted this elsewhere too so excuse the repaet. Af and drugs both arrived today so now know my dates. Have lining scan booked for 20th and then fly out to Brno on 24th. FET on 25th and fly home 26th.

Getting excited now!

Annoyed that miss quite a few of you going out though - Mini, Winky, Claire and Suity off the top of my head. We will have to have a big BFP party later   

Love
Misti xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Misti - shame our paths won't cross - will be thinking of you though..  
Brilliant news though and not long to wait at all!!!          

Mini x


----------



## wizard

Great news about your donor mini and I'm excited for you too misti!


----------



## midnightaction

*misti* Looking forward to meeting up with you, EC is scheduled for around the 25th so I am hoping I can fit in a little meet with you around that 

Sarah x x


----------



## Felix42

Congrats that all is going well with your donor Mini.   for EC!

Misti, great you are on your way too!  for a lovely BFP party for all abroadies about to head out!  Quite a party!

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Mini glad to hear donor is doing well, I can't believe how quickly it has come round!   

Misti fab news everything is falling into place .... must be meant to be    

Reprofit is busy with us lot in the next few weeks!

Take care all

Jovi x


----------



## Roo67

good luck to all of you that are heading out to Brno soon - I'm verfy jealous, would love to join in that party !!

R x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo - would love you to be there too x x


----------



## madmisti

Think FF should definitely get commission from reprofit for all the trade they drum up  

Probably a good thing for Brno that we don't all get to be out there together    I already upset a couple of locals last time I was there - was chatting to Sagermom and didn't notice a tram bearing down on us - an elderly Czech guy pulled me out the way and then proceeded to shake me whilst shouting at me in Czech!! And then walked away with his wife still gabbling and giving us dirty looks 

Sarah - hope I do get to meet you - maybe we could do evening of 26th as then it's before your EC.


Love to all
Misti xx


----------



## midnightaction

*misti * Did you mean the 25th ?? If so thats good with me, and even if my EC is moved to that day for some reason then it's still ok with me because I am usually fine after EC and all I want is to eat as much food as I can get on my plate !! 

Sarah xx


----------



## Felix42

Hello all, looks like I will need to go back to Brno for my frosties sooner rather than later.  Sadly my HCG numbers had barely moved today from Sunday and I'm still spotting since last week.  I've emailed Stepan but I know that this is really the end for my pregnancy.  I'm very sad but not devastated as I've had a while to get used to the idea really and it is at least very early.

Off to bed early with a hot milk and a good book.  Tomorrow is another day! 

Wishing everyone about to go to Brno lots and lots of  

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Felix, I am so sorry to read your news    
Thinking of you.... 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## midnightaction

*felix* So sorry to read your news, am thinking of you 

Sarah x x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Felix - I really don't know what to say- words fail me. We're all here for you.       
So so sorry to hear your news - you are in my thoughts  
Take care mini x x


----------



## Sima

Felix - I am so sorry to hear your news.


----------



## winky77

Oh Felix......it is not fair


----------



## lulumead

Hi Felix,

so sorry to hear your news     hope you get back soon for the snow babies.

xx


----------



## madmisti

Oh Felix - so so sorry hun    Life is so bl***y unfair    Well done on the PMA though, and looking forward instead of back - bon courage.  Thinking of you  

Sarah - sorry - meant 24th  ! I will be home by evening of 26th! Will PM you soon with my mobile number so we can liase.

Love
Misti xx


----------



## wizard

Oh Felix I'm so sorry that's terrible.  And good that you're thinking of plan B. I'm thinking of you   x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Felix - just back from HK and saw your news. I'm so so sorry. I just feel so angry for you, it's just not fair. Huge   to you, take care of yourself over Easter and hopefully you can go back for those lovely frosties soon

Posted on the other thread, but AF is arriving for me - and not supposed to. Am supposed to stop BCP Monday, start AF Thurs....this happened last time too. Wonder if these BCP just aren't strong enough? Anyway, last time S said keep taking the pill and stick to the plan, so that's what I'm going to do...fingers crossed it doesn't affect things. I can't start stimming now because I can't go to Reprofit any earlier than scheduled without making up lots of lies for work, which I just don't want to do with the threat of redundancy hanging over me (as it is I'm telling them I need time off to help my sister out, rather than saying I'm just taking a holiday - still taking it as holiday if you see what I mean)
Am p***ed off that the BCP hasn't stopped AF for the second cycle but there you go. Not helped by jet lag and overall feeling of fragility today. Think I just need sleep, hopefully all will feel better tomorrow

Sorry, that turned into a 'me' post when it was meant to be a 'thinking of you' post Felix....  again

More when I have had some much needed sleep...
Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Claire - yes, day 6-7 would then be the 30th/1st so not sure why he's said you should have a scan on the 29th.  Best to double check this one with him I think

The scan on day 6-7 will only be the first one, not the end of stimms. So you'll do about 10-11 days in total - first scan is just to see how things are going and to change the amiunt of meds if needed...

If AF doesn't arrive 3-4 days after you stop BCP you have to wait for it to start before you can start stimms. S was very clear about this with me - you MUST bleed before you start stimms...

I've got the opposite problem again - got AF too soon. Am going to just keep to the plan as per last time...seemed to work out OK in the end

Hope you get things sorted - think you need to get back in touch with S for clarification

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi all - at stansted - staying in hilton - would not recommend.... had to change rooms already!!  First one smelt like ashtray!!  Strange for non smoking....
Then broadband wasn't working....oh these hormones are sending me loopy!!!!
Been a crappy day....no word ref donor - hope she's ok...

Take care eveyone x x 
room service arrived....


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Mini - sorry you're having a bad hotel experience - Hilton are usually really good....enjoy room service, have a good flight tomorrow and all the best for Brno....  

Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

Mini - hope things improve from here on in hun.All the best for the tx   

Suity - hope you're feeling better - enjoy your well earned long weekend  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Had email from Stepan - so so excited now and have to apologise for last nights outburst - very very hormonal at the mo...

My darling donor produced 8 eggs - 7 mature and 6 fertilised!  Fab news - so transfer is Tuesday....how ironic the day I fly back....

      that there's more activity in that petri dish tonight  
Can't believe it is happening now ...
Take care mini x x x


----------



## indekiwi

Mini, you go girl!  All the best for transfer - your donor has done a grand job and hope that all goes fabulously from here.

A-Mx


----------



## Elpida

Mini  - great news!


----------



## kylecat

Fab news Mini about your donor - sounds like you're going to have some first class embryos there so that's great news! Hope you have a nice flight over there - will be following your progress!  

Cem, Winky and Suity - sorry not to have kept up very well but I know you are all heading out to Brno soon and wanted to wish you all lots and lots of luck!   

Love to all
Kylecat xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Mini - I texted, but that's great news, so pleased for you

Sounds like it's all go in Brno at the minute - wish I was there with you all!

Well, I have come to a decision about my immune stuff and have actually completely changed my mind. I was sure I had decided just to go with the steroids and not do the ivig/intralipids, but I've had a complete change of heart. 

I just feel that I need to do whatever I can to make this work and if I don't, I will be wondering if I should have done. So on Tues I will call Dr G and book myself in for the ivig transfusions. It's expensive but I can't let this be about the money. If I wasn't serious about it, I should not have done the tests in the first place, but I did, so I should go ahead with the recommended treatment. Am a little concerned about needing to take 2 days off work (apparently it's 2-3 hrs for the transfusion and it's a 4 hr round trip to London) but I will tell them I am working from home and will make up the time in the evening and/or at the weekend. Even with the current looming threat of redundancy, tx is more important than work. And anyway, the redundancy will be decided already in 2 weeks and my being out of the office for a couple of days now is not going to change the decision one way or another.

So, not sure if I feel relieved or not, but I think it's the best thing. Am just worried that AF arriving today will mess things up again. Last cycle S told me to keep taking the pill and then I think he expected me to bleed again after stopping it and before stimms. I did not bleed but just started the stimming injections anyway. Let's see what happens this time, due to stop pill Monday - can't imagine I will bleed again after that if bleeding today through Mon/Tue anyway. 

On an unrelated matter, I wish it would stop raining.... 

Hope everyone is having a lovely Easter weekend,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Roo67

Glad that you have come to a decision Suity,  as you say it would always be there at the back of your mind what if ? if the cycle failed. 

mini - Safe flight and good luck for Tues.

Winky - not long for you now either 

Hi to everyone else about to fly out to Brno

R xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Cem - they do not provide gowns, just a small towel/cloth to wrap round you, which unless you have Kate Moss like proportions (ie small and thin thin thin) will not cover very much at all....so bring a nightie which you can just push up whilst they are collecting the eggs - I got a really cheap one in M&S sale at Xmas - cost me £5 and is pretty horrible, but serves a purpose  

I took far too much luggage last time and am going to try to cut down this time round although as you say once you've got laptop, books, DVDs etc, it's hard to fit in everything else. Not to mention all the various drugs, medications etc etc...

Roo - how are you getting on? Any news from S on when you can go again, or are you still thinking about next steps yourself?

Suitcase
x


----------



## winky77

Hello peeps....

I am feeling v indulgent as am lying on the sofa still in my dressing gown with my laptop on my knee and dodgy morning TV playing in the background!  Have not really got any plans today as originally I would have been heading out to Brno and then I put that back to Sunday with my AF being late.  Could be pulling together my 2008 business accounts as want to drop them off to Accountants soon after I get back but hey ho...not feeling that inspired to do that !  Have texted a few friends to see who is around and might be up for coffee or maybe cinema tonight....I know I will go stir crazy if I don't get out the house at some point! 

CEM.....glad you posted about the nightie! .....had kind of forgotten......last couple of times I have just worn a long top and made do with that ...so just had to take jeans off.  It was Dottie that was once walked back to the recovery room with just her little pyjama vest top on ! 

Well I am doing hand luggage again this time....can be done if happy to wear same shoes all week....have just checked weather forecast and it is sunny and 21c/70f  right thru until Tues !  Such a contrast to my last visit 8 weeks ago when there was snow on ground!!! 

Suity....am glad you have made a decision you are happy with....when do you have to do the intrallipids in relation to your cycle and how many times (just interested if I end up in that situation and living in Scotland! )....but of course this cycle will work so won't need to !

So....my BP has come down a fair bit this am ....phew....now taking the steroids at 10mg but not sure whether or when to phase them back up to 25mg which is the immune protocol level.....want to give my embies a good chance! ....will talk to Stepan...again! 

lol

Winky


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Winky - I have to have the ivig/intralipids on day 6-7 and 9-10 and then again if I get a BFP and at first scan 7 weeks. So I will book the scans and ivig for the same days (6 and 10) in London - effectively means 2 whole days as appt for the ivig is 2-3 hours, then an hour for the scan (what with all the waiting and getting there etc) plus 4 hours round trip on tube, train, car....crazy but at least then I will feel like I am doing everything I can and it seems silly to have paid for the blood tests only to ignore the recommended tx....

I've managed to get out of pjs/dressing gown but am in tracksuit bottoms and also on sofa with no intention of anything more energetic until I head to my mums tonight for dinner and the start of the family Easter w/e...

Glad your BP is down, I'll pop into town on Monday and get a blood pressure monitor just in case - mind you no idea what my blood pressure ought to be normally - I guess it tells you that in the instructions?!

Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

Mini - woohoo -fab news!!  Sending lots of   &  for a successful tx  

Suity - good you have made a decision - really  REALLY hoping this next tx will be THE ONE! You SO deserve it after all you have gone through  

Winky - I have only just managed to put myself through the shower and get dressed! My dog, Ellie, is giving me those - 'WHEN am I going to get my walk?' looks    Enjoy the next couple of days and lots and lots of luck fro upcoming tx. I really wish I was out there same time as you and Mini and others    

Claire - you are not alone there. I'm more Nelly the elephant than Kate Moss  As for packing - just WEAR all your clothes in lots of layers!!  Luckily they don't weigh you, just the bag. Which is a good job for me as otherwise I'd be paying some serious excess baggage charges    Sorry I am missing you out there too  

As for me - fly out 2 weeks today - and can't wait!

Happy Easter weekend to everyone  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Mini, great news re your donor . Good luck for ET on Tuesday 

Suity, glad that you have come to a decision about your immunity issues  

Winky, glad that your BP has come down 

Claire and misti, not long for you to wait now  

Hope everyone else is ok  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Damelottie

So pleased to read your news Mini xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi everyone and thank you for your well wishes - still can't quite believe am here.... it'sgood to be back though...

Winky glad your bp has dropped  

Suity all the best  

Have metup with Ash so we're both off to repro tomorrow for her transfer...am surewe'll bump into other FFers in the waiting room!!

Right best get some sleepas have lost an hour...
Take care     mini x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Suity are you going to have IVIG in the clinic or Healthcare at Home do it in your house and it is cheaper they need a prescription form your Dr and a few days to organsie. Mine took 4 hours to go through at ARGC Easter Sunday last year- it depends how many grams you have to have- I had 24.

Good Luck
L x


----------



## Sima

Mini - glad to hear you arrived safely.  I bet you are soooo excited at the moment.  Wishing you all the best over the next couple of days and especially for the ET.    Have a lovely Easter in Brno.  I hope the weather is better there than here.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

JJ - will have it at the clinic. I have to go to London on those days for the follie scans anyway (nowhere near me which does them for such a competitive price) so might as well get it all done at once

Wonder if Dr G has wireless internet in his clinic so I can carry on working whilst I'm being transfused?!

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sima - thank you - its glorious here!!!  Soit will be a lovely break too.
Went to repro this morning with Ash for her transfer and checked up on my embies too.
Have got 5 - 4cell embies and 1 - 2cell embie! Bless them       that they all continue at this rate!! 
Wiinky looking forward to catching up.... really really warm here....

Ash has shown me a great money exchange place in the shopping mall.  Exchange rate for cash sterling is 28.8!  No charge for changing either.  It does save you £200 - £250 in total.  It all helps...

Right off to by some sandals as new shoes killing feet even though wore them in....

Take care mini x x


----------



## Roo67

fantastic news on your embies Mini, hope you have a lovely relaxing break too.

So jealous of the sunshine - happy shopping 

R xx


----------



## Damelottie

Its all great news Mini


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Mini it's all sounding good - very exciting you're nearly PUPO!    

Hope you're enjoying Brno!

Love
Jovi xxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Mini, everything sounds great . Hope you enjoy your shopping trip 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## madmisti

Mini - Fantastic news    Good to hear Brno weather is nice! Ref the money exchange -are you paying in Czech Krona - is it cheaper that way than Euros?

Ash - congrats on being PUPO - hope you have a safe journey home ( not sure you use this thread actually!)

Love
Misti xx


----------



## Felix42

Mini, wishing you lots of   for tomorrow.

Love and hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## Roo67

how are you Felix ?  any news from s yet ?

R x


----------



## Felix42

Hello Roo.  Hope all's well with you.  No, I've had no news yet from S, but I will wait til after the bank holiday to chase him. I'm definitely going to go for a hysteroscopy though (and septum removal if necessary) and then after a bit of healing (as much as he advises) will head back over for my frosties. 

Hope everyone is having a good bank holiday?  Mine has been mainly spent in my PJs but hey.  

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Felix honey   all the best for your op... you'll be back out here in no time!   Thank you for your well wishes too x x
S is back in office tuesday...
Misti - am paying by debit card ... but what you can do is take the sterling cash with you and exchange it in this place in the shopping mall (ground floor corridor off the main drag - opposite the interspa).  They don't charge to change and current exchange rate is good...
Rightnow for some more zita west relaxing cd..... 
Take care - looking forward to catching up tomorrow winky x x x


----------



## Damelottie

Felix -    . A PJ day sounds like a great idea. Hope you feel OK and slightly rested after a fraught few weeks with it all  .

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Mini delighted to hear about ur embryos good luck
L


----------



## Roo67

Mini - hope you have the best Easter eggs this year 

Winky - Have a safe flight and all the very best for this cycle, hope its the last for you both.

R xx


----------



## winky77

Greetings from the bar at the Grand !......

Am sat here with Mini and the obligatory Hot Chocolate before bed.....that said it is 21 degrees here..!!    I feel like I am in a different city....all balmy weather and these lovely pavement cafes everywhere......yet was freezing with snow on ground just 2 months ago! 

We are off to Prague for quick day trip 2moro......I need a bit more 'cooking' after scan yesterday so EC not until Wednesday now.....

battery about to go so better shooooot  ....

lol

Winky and Mini (need 2 more telly tubbies here ?!?!?!)


----------



## Roo67

Have a lovely day you two - I'm sure you will be able to find another 2 telly tubbies from somewhere. 

r xx


----------



## wizard

Fantastic news about your embies mini I'm really pleased for you.  Winky I hope your eggs continue to bake in that lovely heat.  The weather is **** here!


----------



## Candee

Good luck to you both!   
Winky, have you been to the lovely tea shop?
Have a cup for me!
Take care
Candee


----------



## midnightaction

*Winky and Mini* Glad to see the 2 of you are having such a good time over there. Can you have a word with the sun and make sure it stays out for me for next week !! 

*Candee* Was nice talking to you in chat earlier 

Hope everyone else is good

Sarah xx


----------



## madmisti

Winky And Mini - think  you 2 teletubbies are probably enough for Brno to deal with    Wish I could  have been there with you though   Enjoy the sunshine - not great here. Did think about staying on a few days after my FET as won't have a holiday this year - decided not to but think I might regret that if it is sunny when I am there !

Enjoy Prague tomorrow - hope you meet another nice guy -or 2!- on bus - sure Winky did last time?

Love
Misti xx


----------



## Damelottie

Glad you've arrived safely Winky xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Good luck winky and mini
L x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Winky and Mini, hope you have enjoyed your trip to Prague today. Good luck for your tx's  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi everyone - mmm the night before.... Feeling a bit numb at the mo    - so have come back to the hotel to clear head and get some me time ready for tomorrows transfer... Having never reached this stage am still expecting the rug to be pulled from under.... I expect this is all normal though!!
Met up with some of the american ladies, who have gone in search off hot chocolate and ice cream with winky.  They're in safe hands...
Right time for some mindless tv (mistresses) and some more zita west... take care mini x x x


----------



## Roo67

Mini -  

I hope you manage to get some sleep tonight, you will be PUPO before you know it.

what time is your transfer

R xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Good luck for tomorrow Mini! Will look forward to hearing you're PUPO!!! xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi roo- tranfer is at 11 - ish.... acupuncture before starting at 915... anyone know how much helena charges?
Thank you jovi  
Right more zita west....   
mini x


----------



## Roo67

Will be thinking of you then - not sure about acu. (just be warned that it tends to be a little more painful than the UK.)

now relax and get visualising 

r xx


----------



## Felix42

Good luck Mini.   I think the price is £40 for first session and £20 for second session (or equivalent of course!).  Like Roo says it does tend to be a bit more painful than in the Uk but hey it's not like we're not used to needle pain is it? 

Winky, hope the cooking is going well.  The temps out there at the moment are amazing aren't they?  I was just looking at the forecast and I thought there had been some sort of mistake!

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## dottiep

Mini - best of luck for et tomorrow - will be thinking of you.  I think Felix is right - around 1000 for first session and 500 for sessions after that.  Are you having it at Reprofit?  Memories of being there with you last time...... will keep everything crossed for you.  s

Winky - sending you positive vibes too.

Hugs to all
Dx


----------



## Damelottie

Oooh Mini - it is very exciting and quite surreal  . I think after all my treatments I never actually believed anything had happened


----------



## Sima

Mini - good luck for tomorrow.  You will be fine.  Sleep well and get plenty of rest tonight.  You will soon be PUPO.


----------



## WildLife

Hello all

Sorry to gatecrash but I am seriously thinking about DE and from all the threads on FF it looks like Reprofit has a good reputation.  Would someone who has actually been mind messaging me?

I am concerned about many things from cost, communication in another country etc.  The reason I am considering abroad is because I think that they have more donor eggs from younger donors and that they are, overall, cheaper.  I am not a cheap skate but I have already spent around £20k and can wallpaper my house with credit card statements!  Thank goodness for 0% deals.

Thanks ladies and the very very very best of luck to everyone.
 
Xxx


----------



## lulumead

sending you lots of       Mini for tomorrow...look forward to seeing you on the 2WW and positive result soon.

Winky, hope you're doing ok too.

Claire: you're next I think,     to you.

xx


----------



## madmisti

Mini - PM'd you but good luck for today hun  

Think it is actually Sarah next, then me, then Claire ?(sorry if missed anyone) And Suity in there too?

Feeling SOooo tired on progynova  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## Elpida

Mini - all the best for today  

E x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Good luck for today Mini - thinking of you  

It's Winky next - she's there now with Mini. Then Sarah, Misti and Claire, and then me - I think that's right!

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Mini  all goes well today

L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh yes, that's right Claire. You arrive just after me don't you?

Am still waiting for confirmation on dates from S anyway - it's all getting very confusing - he keeps saying one thing and then another and now I have no idea what day I am actually supposed to start stimms/travel to Brno....I find juggling all this with work very difficult indeed, especially when I'm at risk of redundancy at the moment  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

All done - now officially pupo .... let the madness begin!!!
Thank you to all who sent pm's and wished me well - means hell of a lot to know I've you there...
Take care mini xx x


----------



## lulumead

crikey there is a lot of you...I have totally lost track  

Winky should be on the 2WW soon.  

Suity: hope you get some clarification from S soon.

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Lulu - is all sorted and back to plan A - will fly out on day 11 and may have EC the very next day depending on how the eggs are doing....

Whole thing is so very stressful. Trying to keep disruption to a minimum at work due to being at risk of redundancy, but now need to take 2 days off during stimms for scans and ivig stuff as well as the 5-6 days in Brno. And on top of that I need to be off on Thurs as well to help my sister out as both niece and nephew have hospital points at different times on same day! And brother in law can't take any time off work at all because he's waiting for his appt for heart surgery and then will have to have 3 mths off. 

Sometimes I feel like my life is just too complicated for all this, but I don't want to postpone the IVF until things are calmer because I'm not getting any younger and I just desparately want a family

Just got to get through the next 3-4 weeks somehow or another and hope that it's finally my time  

Mini - congratulations hun - so excited for you. Hope the 2WW flies by and ends with that much wanted positive result  

Winky - good luck for EC - is it tomorrow? Have totally lost track now....

Suitcase
x


----------



## winky77

Hello Peeps....

Yes tis EC for me 2moro....or in 5 mins it will be today!  Have to go in for 8am so I should be sleeping but I am just too awake....despite being out and about Brno from 9am until 10pm today....now have excellent suntan on my exposed bits! 

CEM....can give you a long list of things to do in Brno....it's a different place with the weather so lovely!  Will send longer message when more time but just for taster I went up to the castle this pm with Readyforbaby and her friend (from USA) ....great views.  Also went to the salt cave with them.....I thought we were heading out of town to the real caves....but the salt cave is a room in a building in the centre of Brno which has been made to look like a salt cave.....you walk thru salt and sit in deck chairs and chillout with mood lighting.....weird but a laff....and imagine good for post ET !!!  I have also been to the cinema on my own tonight.....easy thing to do to kill a few hours....most of the films are English with Czech subtitles so easy for us.....I watched Gran Torino....v good! 

Had a bit of a weird co-incidence thing today.....went in the great toy shop - Sparkys - on the main drag with my US buddies and was joking about with this lifelike dolls .(anatomically correct ones!!)....when I spotted a set of twins in a box with the exact names I have in my head if I was lucky enough to have a set of boy-girl twins.....the actual same names for both of them!  I was a bit freaked out!!  I couldn't decide whether I should buy them (but have no space in hang luggage only! ) as a lucky omen.....or whether that would be just too weird ?!?!    I took a photo of them anyway ! 


Have just had a laff (hysterical one) at myself.....I bought some wax strips to do my bikini line for tomorrow.....I know sad but wanted to look at least a little neat !  Well I reckon the Czech ladies must have tiny fandangos cos no way was there enough strips for my forest of a bikini line.....it now looks ten times worse as is so patchy.... too late to go back and buy more .....wish I had my tweezers.....it is just SO embarassing ....I look like I have alapecia of the bikini line! 

Ok....must really try and get some sleep now....I have had no feelings at all in my ovaries since a few twinges on saturday so I am feeling a bit odd about 2moro.....really don;t know what to expect whereas previously I have been pretty accurate at guessing number of eggs! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## wizard

Winky good look tomorrow and I hope you've been cooking those eggs today and getting them nice and mature.  I roared with laughter at your waxing story, I think those tiny wee strips are just a marketing ploy to make you think your forest is comparatively unruly when in fact I'm sure it's very very normal.

Take it easy tomorrow xx


----------



## madmisti

Wrin - so sorry hun - think your post got a bit lost in the flurry of activity on here.  Hope you don't feel unwelcome  . I have not done donor egg IVF but sure there will be ladies along who can help - have you tried posting on the reprofit thread too? Good luck with your decision making.

Mini - WOO HOO -PUPO lady!! How exciting  . Enjoy your remaining time in Brno and have safe trip home with those extra 2 stowaways  

Winky - all the best for EC tomorrow - well today actually! Hope you get some nice mature, good quality eggs to get down and dirty with the Danish swimmers    So funny re wax strips -but I'm sure the peeps at clinic couldn't care less about lawn maintenance    They might think your interesting arrangment 'down there' is a new style - we've had the Brazilian, now it's the Teletubby Lady Garden that's all the rage    Very weird re the twin dolls thing - cue spooky music! I'm thinking it was a good sign  

Suity - glad to hear you have definite dates now   Will you co-incide with me or not? - hoping so    I think you are right not to delay the tx despite all else that is going on for you - apart from your family being well, having a baby ( or 2!) is your no 1 priority right now   Sending you lots of positive vibes and some zen to cope with all the demands on you  

Claire - not long for you now either    Wish our paths crossed there  

Love to all
Misti xx


----------



## Roo67

Al the best for this morning winky will be thinking of you.

r xx


----------



## midnightaction

Morning ladies 

Can't believe I only have a week to go, it is starting to feel really scary now !! 

*wrin* Welcome to the board 

I know all about massive credit card bills, what a pain in the behind they are 

Like misti said come and join us on the Czech Republic/Reprofit thread, it's full of great info.

*winky* What a funny story about your attempted Brazilian, I am thinking with whatever you have done with it is gonna start a new trend !! 

I do know why you did it though, I know that they really couldn't care less what it looks like, but I do, which is why I go for the all off look, it's much easier !! 

Massive good luck for EC today hope you get a bumper crop 

*misti* I can't believe how soon we are gonna be out there, very much looking forward to eating as much yummy food as I can 

*suity* I am glad that Stepan has sorted your dates out for you now. I know how stressful it can be trying to fit treatment around so many other things. I am a bank manager and in this current crisis the threat of redundancy is always hanging around our shoulders if we don't perform as well as we should. I have to be honest and say though I am not sure I would be all that sad though if it did actually happen, would give me a really good excuse to get some new direction in my life.

Anyway based on your dates I think your gonna be getting there 3 days after me , so will be good to meet up and get you that hot chocolate I owe you 

*cem* Not long left for you now either, I think our paths may cross by one day 

Love to Roo, Wizard, lulu, Coco, JJ1, Esperanza, and anyone I may have forgotten 

Sarah xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky - make sure you rest up after EC... as for the bikini - mmm didn't you have a similar experience last time using the hair removal cream?     
   for your eggs and the danish wigglies getting it on tonight in the petri dish...

Suity - gload you've got some ideaof dates now... what a crappy time you've had - here's to the good times starting from now.  

All the best to those about to leave or start on thier journey to reprofit      
Am back in Scotland chilling out - mum and little brother here too.... which is great!!

Now to put feet up and chill.... 
Take care mini x x


----------



## winky77

Hello peeps.....

Well the Teletubbie alopecia forest look can't have been too bad cos Stepan didn't refuse to do my EC this morning!    

I had 8 eggies retrieved...6 of which are mature....down on previous numbers but still enough; and I am thinking that is not bad considering I have done back to back cycles this time..... but maybe he would have got more if he could stood looking at my badly groomed fandango for 5 minutes more?!?!?

Now the anxious wait to see how many fertilise.....keep everything crossed please everyone!!   And I won't know until Friday if it will be 3 day or 5 day transfer....still planning to head to Prague on Saturday tho.....either after ET or earlier bus....  if I've had ET I will then try and get a flight home on sunday night instead of going from Bratislava on Monday night.....complicated ! 

Other news is that my fibroid has grown 0.5cm in last 8 weeks.....apparently drugs can affect this....S said I would defo need to get it removed if this cycle doesn't work......but then of course he said that this cycle WOULD WORK so it won't be a problem!!!!    

As usual I feel absolutely fine after EC.....no symptoms apart from a bit of bleeding....gave up my seat to an old lady on the tram back cos I forgot I'd had a procedure!   I will force myself to stay in hotel room until lunch time then go wandering again.....

Wrin...welcome to the boards....I'm on OE so not sure I can help on the DE questions but if you want to know anything about travelling out here then give me a shout...! 

CEM, Suity, Midnight....not long now!! 

Mini....glad you're home safe.....what's the weather like??  Don't want my tan washing off in that Scottish rain too quickly!! 

Everyone else....xxx

..Winky


----------



## Damelottie

Brilliant news Winky


----------



## wizard

Fab news winky.  Go wrigglies and I'm keeping everything crossed for you x x


----------



## kylecat

Excellent news Winky about your EC - keeping my fingers crossed that all goes well for transfer day whether it be friday or sunday!    

Your story about sorting out your bikini line really made me laugh - I tried to do mine the other day but it's hard as I can't even see it anymore!  

Love
kylecat xxx


----------



## winky77

Hi Kylekat....will be Saturday or Monday...!! 

Aaarrggghhhh.....some idiot has started smoking a big fat cigar at the next table to me.....how inconsiderate.....I am going to move......oooooo think they noticed the dirty looks......they've now left the building.....HURRAH !!


----------



## Lou-Ann

Winky, great news re EC, hope that your eggs are gettin jiggy tonight with the danish wrigglies .   re your bikini line saga! 

Hope everyone else is okay 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

Hi Winky - good to hear about your lovely eggs, hope they are having a fun night    

V weird about the dolls...has to be a good omen.

sending   
xx


----------



## Roo67

Glad all went to plan Winky - hope they are getting down and dirty in that dish tonight. 


lots of  

R xx


----------



## madmisti

Winky - glad you sailed through EC    Sending lots of   and   for good fertilisation rate!

Kylecat - not long to go for you now  

Misti xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Great news Winky, good luck for ET...am at my sisters this eve as need to help out with hospital appts so not able to get online properly...will catch up tomorrow

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Best of luck Winky  

L x


----------



## madmisti

Suity - hope you and your sister manage to juggle the hospital appts and all goes well  

Love
M xx


----------



## Candee

Good luck to Winky and all the girls out in Brno or on their way!        
Candee


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky -   for your newly fertilised little embies.... all the best for the call this morning.... like Rose says - it takes one honey - thinking of you x x x

Off to tirnannog with mum and brother today - introducing them to the beetroot chocolate cake - will be strange being there without winky!!

Take care everyone - x xx


----------



## winky77

Hello peeps....

have to make the call re. my eggs between 1 and 2pm.... (ie. in 10 mins time)......feel sick....  

I am kind of getting used to this being on my own lark but wish there were more singlies out here at the moment....you know what it is like with couples....they have each other so why adopt a random singlie!!?  I haven't seen any of the others since Tuesday night as they were mostly off on day trips yesterday and/or doing 'couply' things.  Mind you looks like have rounded up 10 of us for dinner at the Wheel tonight so is one extreme to the other!!  

Well I am at my usual 'desk' in the Tripoli....powerpoint and free wireless so absolutely no excuse for not doing some work at least today....

You will be pleased to hear I was up early and off to Tescos for more wax strips this morning and some tweezers for good measure..... I bought strips you can use on your legs but then they are absolutely massive and of course I have no scissors to cut them up....but the pain was worth it and it looks better down there but still not exactly 'groomed'!!!  You'd think I was lining up a hot date...never mind Embryo transfer!!  Oh the sad life I lead!! 

Ok....now only 1 minute to wait.....

..back soon.....

..Winky


----------



## winky77

WOW EEEEE.......ALL SIX FERTILISED !!!!!      

There's life in those old eggies yet.....and they are loving my fabulous Danish wrigglies !!!!!             

Can't believe it !  Should be on for 5 day transfer now but will confirm on that 2 moro.......I feel so relieved.....which just shows how anxious I actually was !


----------



## indekiwi

Winky, I've got Australia on standby for the results of your call...well okay, the occupants of the lounge in my dad's house, so not quite the same thing. It's dark o'clock here so have made a wish upon the many stars that are twinkling tonight that a bfp this time round is a certain thing for you. 

This thread is really buzzing - will almost certainly be joining you all in the next few months for lucky no 6 attempt!  Good luck to everyone heading out to Brno and Spain in the next few weeks - may all your dreams become reality.

Winky - our posts just crossed - so pleased for you - the stars look happy too (or would that be the sole glass of Shiraz I've had tonight?!) 

A-Mx


----------



## wizard

Winky so pleased that's brilliant news!  I bet you're relieved, waiting for that fertilisation call is nail-biting.  Well-done xx


----------



## winky77

Thanks Indekiwi and Wizard!!  Good job it is a phonecall we have to make and not go to the clinic in person.... am sure I would have planted a smacker on Marek...the bearer of good news!  Hope luck is on my side the whole way with this one......that was the last of my Danish wriggles stored here....

...as Stepan said yesterday......."Di, you just must get pregnant this time!!! It is about time you did!!!"

   

..Winky


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky am so so happy for you - 6 is a good number honey!!!!        
for even more jigginess in that petri dish over the next few days...
Take care honey


----------



## lulumead

Brilliant news Winky...I'm sure the one (or two or three!) is in there.
xx


----------



## Elpida

Winky - great news!!

E x


----------



## winky77

Thanks girls....!


CEM.....is far too hot for hot chocs..!!!  Banana milkshakes is my drink of choice this trip !    I haven't even been in the Chajovna tea rooms yet this time .....dark and cosy moroccon style tea rooms don't have quite the same appeal when it is 70 degrees outside!!  I will have to go at some point tho.....I feel like I would be letting the side down! 

lol

..Winky x


----------



## Sima

Winky - well done on the super fertilisation rates.  You are right to be pleased.  So it looks like you will have a few more days to kill in Brno.  Have fun with your big supper tonight.

Sima xx


----------



## Annaleah

Winky - great news on the fert rate.  Hope all looks good tomorrow for day5 transfer
Annaleah


----------



## madmisti

Winky - FAB news hun - so thrilled for you. You must be so relieved - to have sorted your 'lady garden'!! Oh and congrats on the embies too  

The Wheel is not going to know what's hit them tonight!! Wonder how much the waiters will understand!  Have a great time  

Rose - I must have missed your BFP announcement    Congratulations - have a happy healthy pregnancy  

Mini - glad you're being well looked after by your Mum - hope you enjoyed the cake  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## kylecat

Great news Winky - ever so pleased for you!   Hope you enjoy the rest of your stay in Brno - weather sounds lovely!   Glad you've got some company too

Love
kylecat xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Winky, thats a great fertilisation rate  . 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Candee

Hi Winky, that is brilliant news! Well done you!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yeah winky well done 100%!!


----------



## Roo67

Fantastic news Winky - Hope the sextuplets continue to go from strength to strength 

r xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Fab news Winky, well done hun  

Enjoy the rest of your stay
Jovi x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

JJ1 i hope you are about do you know what level your Oestrogen and Progesterone should be at to maintain a viable pregnancy?

i have read some threads and ladies who had Progesterone levels of 150 and below were asked to increase their progesterone to 150ml gestone and to include suppositories at the same time.

my levels were far below 150 at my last FET hence the misscarriage i need to make sure that i start on the right dose for my FET in May

love to all I'm rotten with personals can't seem to find the time to type a proper reply as I'm at work and trying to juggle the two.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Bit gutted this morning - got the dreaded email to say none of my precious embies have made it to   so       that this cycle HAS worked...

I felt fine up until the email arrived - then reality hit... Poor mum doesn't quite get it... bless her x

Watching Pirates of the Caribbean now - nothing like Johnny Depp to lift your spirits!! LOL
Take care mini


----------



## winky77

mmmmm.....wonder if Johnny Depp would donate his     ....only fair really!!  

Mini....try to think    ......it is disappointing...especially with young donor.....but I really really feel this is the cycle for both of us chuck.....can feel it in my water !! 

So....there were 12 of us for dinner at the Wheel last night.....might be a Brno record ?!?!?  Was a good laff....and definately curled the toes of anybody in earshot who understood English !!  Brits were seriously outnumbered and I was only singlie (well Readyfor's hubbie not here until 2moro so wasn't only one there on own so to speak!)......was bit of a contrast as had seen no-one but Czech bods since Tues night !  Probably organise another for Sunday night if I am coming back from Prague. 

I am just at the Blueberry....going to get the tram up to the Lake when others have finished scans etc.....only 1 hour to wait until make the scary phonecall for embie quality....and definate decision on 3 or 5 day transfer....      

CEM.....am working on that list of Brno 'Musts' for you and others....having fun putting it together!  I climbed the old Town Hall Tower this am......worth the million steps if you like heights and rooftop views !!  I wanted to throw things down on the unsuspecting shoppers below! 

Ok....off to catch up on a few more threads before peeps turn up  ....


..Winky  

ps....bit cloudy today?!?


----------



## Roo67

Mini - so sorry you have no frosties - but if Winky can feel it in her water................. I am keeping everything crossed for you both that this is the one.  

Winky - Glad you had some company last night and you can arrange something for sunday too.   for your call later

R xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Mini - sorry to hear no frosties but sure you won't need them  

Winky - great news on fert rates, keeping everything crossed for good progress today....sounds like you are having a ball over there....hope the weather stays lovely for me, Cem and the rest of us going out in a week or so

No time for more now, totally snowed under with work and other things, will try to catch up properly on Sunday when back from weekend away with my sis

Love to all, hope you're all doing ok,
Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

Mini - so sorry hun - bound to make you feel down  - but try and stay positive because you won't need frosties   And you are not meant to get overexcited on 2WW so no more Johnny Depp  

Winky -any news? Glad you enjoyed last night but shame no singlies around -so much more sociable  

Suity - have a lovely girly weekend with your sis  

I'm starting to worry about lining scan on Monday now - hope it is ok  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Misti all the best for your lining scan - reckon you'llbe pleasantly surprised!!!
     thinking of you x x

Getting AF type pains at the mo - about that sort of time in cycle      its not though x x

Minix


----------



## Roo67

No course it's not - AF type pains are very similar to progesterone type pains.

Hang on in there mini. 

Misti - hope lining scan goes to plan 

Hospital have finally caught up with me and got a bill for the 2 scans i had in jan £198 , but can't complain too much as have had about 20 not billed !!

R xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Mini, sorry that you don't have any frosties .  that this is the one and that you won't them 

Winky, any news on your embies?  Glad that you had a good time last night 

Misti, hope that your lining scan goes well on Monday 

Hope everyone else is okay 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## madmisti

Mini -try not to worry hun   - almost impossible I know! As Roo said, will be progesterone related  

Thnaks for good wishes for lining scan girls  

Misti xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo - noticed your weightloss ticker - honey there willbe nothing left of you!!!!  Welldone though - its brilliant x x


----------



## Roo67

Theres plenty left to go !!! but thanks feels good


----------



## Betty-Boo

Before I forget - happens a lot lately - I extended my room at the Grand until 3pm and did not incur a charge!!!  Fab for those flying the day of  ET - gives you a chance to head back and chill before the off x x x
Mini x x


----------



## Damelottie

I did that too Mini - very useful  . Don't worry about the AF pains hun - I still get them now   . They are horrible though in that 2ww   

Bad luck Roo about the invoice   . I'm still waiting to see if one of mine has caught up with me from the private hospital  

Good luck with scan Misti xxx


----------



## winky77

Hello Peeps.......gawd I am only just back at the hotel after hopping from one eating and drinking place to another ALL day.....been in 6 different places !  

Mini....will just be to Prog ....try not too worry.....easier said than done I know   

Misti....   for scan...! 

Well the others came to meet me at the Blueberry and Gbaby and I decided to pop into the clinic and get our news in person rather than over the phone....hilarious as all 6 of us piled in and there was much whooping and high fives in reception when we got good news.....Marek was there with this bemused expression on his face....just stopped myself from hugging in as he was so lovely!    All my 6 are still thriving....one a bit slow at 2 cells but the other 5 are all 4 cell Grade 1s HURRAHHH!!!  Defo on for monday transfer now so have confirmed all travel plans accordingly. 

When we came out of the clinic it was tipping it down so we abandoned the Lake plan and headed back into town instead.....the marathon was as follows......6 of us for Lunch at Pizza Napolitan.......12 of us for hot chocs at Fischers........5 of us for tea at Chajovna tea rooms (yes finally got myself there Felix!!) .......5 of us for Chinese near station.......3 of us for melted choc drinks in Death by Chocolate !!! ......Lonely moi ?!?  9 hours later and  I am now 3 stone heavier .....and high on chocolate! 

Going to have an early night now.....getting 7am train to Prague.....6 of us getting it......but most are just going for the day.

Heck.....I am on the hotel computer in reception and tis like Picadilly circus here.....think there is a SAGA group and Chinese tour going on!  Will head bak to room for a dvd and early night ....

.Winky


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

winky great news and so pleased that you are not lonely over there!!

L x


----------



## midnightaction

Good evening ladies  

Sorry I have been MIA in action the last few days, have had a few family medical issues to deal with and that combined with the starting of stimms has my head in a spin 

Winky- So glad that your having such a great time over there, am very sad that I am gonna miss you, would of been great to meet up  

misti and suity- Can't wait to meet you ladies soon  

And did someone mention Johnny Depp ?? Now I am not even into boys, but for Mr Depp I might be prepared to go straight just for one day !!!  

Love and massive hugs to all of the rest of you lovely ladies  

First day of stimms for me today and it has made me extremely grumpy and tired with a massive headache and hot flushes, it must be the change from Menopur to Gonal F this time, plus I am on double the dose of last time. Oh well role on Day 2 !!! 

Sarah xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sarah - brilliant you've started your meds - makes it seem more real doesn't it.
Take care and       for your treatment.... not long now!!

Misti - how you doing??  Not long honey - safe journey over   

Winky - enjoy your time in prague x x

mini x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Sarah - sorry to hear so much going for you on at the moment and that the stimms are affecting you badly. I start tomorrow - never had side effects before so hoping this time will also be OK...

Looking forward to meeting you too  

Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

Winky - you certainly take Brno by storm each time don't you?!! Can just imagine you all at Reprofit en masse - they must have wondered if you were all escapees from the nut house   Enjoy Prague tomorrow   Fab news on embies by the way ( almost forget you are there for treatment in the whirlwind of all your escapades!) Ta for good wishes for my scan  

Sarah - hope your mum and sister are doing better. Pants that the stimms affected you so badly - hope that wears off very fast! See you soon  - have PM'd you

Mini - thanks hun   I'm doing fine - though still feel very tired from the Progynova - just want to sleep the whole time    Sure your cramps are implantation and/or drugs effects  

Roo - wow - yeah you are doing well on the weight loss - halfway there!! Well done  

Lottie - thank you    Sorry to see on ** that your not well again    Hope you feel better very soon and the final months of your pregnancy are sickness free  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## RedRose

Hi everyone,

    Feel like a newbie on this thread, do try to keep up but hectic lately!  But I do recognise some names, especially those who have posted on the furbabies thread.  I am hoping to be going for IUI at Reprofit soon, thank you Misti for your very helpful post on the IUI thread, don't think I would have got this far without you!
    Hi Winky, your posts always make me laugh, hope there's as much of a party going on if/when I get out there.  I have everything crossed for your embies, it all sounds great so far.
    Suity, hope you are having a nice relaxed weekend, hope you have good news about your job soon, I am in a similar position, it isn't nice.
      Hi Sarah, enjoyed your furbabies post, hope yours are helping you through not feeling so good.
      Hi, Roo, wish I could have lost all that weight, what's your secret?  I posted on the IUI thread that I had lost 3lbs this week only didn't mention that I had put 2 on the week before  
      Mini, I had AF type pains at around the same time as you in my first pregnancy when everything was going well, it could be a very good sign.  Everything crossed for you too.
      I think there was a lady ( name Monkey or sim ) a while back, who was asking about IUI and Reprofit.  If you are reading, please feel free to pm me or post on the IUI or here if I can help at all.
      Just have a query, about immune issues and Reprofit?  I have just read Alan Beer's book and found out that raised eosinophils can be a sign of immune related miscarriages.  I tested with abnormally high levels of these in between my two m/cs but neither the Wessex, where I had the test as part of the m/c profile or Dr ******* who I saw later brought this up.  I had normal levels of natural killer cells, but obviously don't know what they do when I am actually pregnant.  Was always my gut instinct that this might be my problem as I am allergic, allergic asthma etc, to a lot of things and this has got worse since my m/cs.  
      I am working my way through the immune threads, ( can't find a lot about eosinophils ), but just thought I would post here as I know a lot of you are very knowledgeable on this subject.  Also wondered how up on immune stuff Reprofit is.  At 42, I just want to throw everything I can in the mix to make a pregnancy stick, should I be lucky again.  Any info or pointers gratefully accepted,
                        hope everyone is having a good weekend,
                                            love Rosi.
PS. apologies Monkey, for not remembering your name fully, afraid if I check back I will lose the post!


----------



## winky77

Hello Peeps.....

now in Prague....crappy hotel but hey ho only 35euro....can't stop on long as is supposed to be free wireless but connection is crap so I've plugged my dongle in which will cost a bomb no doubt! 

we got the v comfy but v early 7am train here so have had the whole day wandering around with my new american buddies....some of whom headed back an hour ago.  I'm going to head out again for a wander....braving being a singleton tourist in Prague for the evening....! 

Embies are still doing their thing.....still 6 ...but now down to 4 'perfect' 8/7 grade 1s and two slower lazy ones....ET is 1pm on Monday (20th) .....18 years ago I was getting married at 1pm on the 20th April.....funny how things turn out eh ?!?!? 

back to Brno 2moro pm....big meal meet up again 2moro eve hopefully! 

sorry no personals cos of time/cost connection thing! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## Lou-Ann

Winky, great news about your embies, good luck for ET on Monday - how bizzare that your ET is the same time and date as your wedding 18yrs ago. Glad that you are having a busy, fun-filled tx trip  

Sarah, sorry that the drugs are giving you side effects 

Mini,   that the cramps are a good sign 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

crikey its busy on here, I've lost track  

winky: good to hear they are doing well and good luck for Monday.

mini:     that pains are good ones.  

Sarah: sorry to hear side effects aren't great...I do my 1st injection in about an hour, hoping doesn't have that effect, can't believe they work that quickly...eek...hadn't thought about that.
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

winky great news

Wondered if any of you (us) using DE's saw this http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=191498.msg2968348;topicseen#msg2968348


----------



## madmisti

Winky - good news on embies    You are obviously enjoying Prague - don't know where you get the energy  

Rosi - no problem hun - happy to help  

Sarah - hope s/e's lessened today  

Suity - how has first day of stimms gone? Exciting that you are on your way again   

Love
Misti xx


----------



## midnightaction

Morning all 

*misti* I wish I had taken your advise and not done the housework yesterday, I was knackered last night 

*lulumead* Hope your first injection went well and your not having too many side effects 

*winky* Glad to hear the embies on still growing big and strong, what day are they due to go back on board with you ?

*Redrose* Glad my furbabies post kept you amused 

Sorry I can't help with your immune issues questions, they gave me every immune test possible and every single one came up negative, so I am still as clueless as I was before !  I hope you get out to Reprofit for a cycle soon.

*suity* How did the first stimms injection go ?? 

*mini* Hope the waiting and symptons aren't driving you too stir crazy yet  

Love to lou-ann, JJ1, Roo, Coco, lottielady and everyone else 

Day 3 of stimms for me today, side effects seem to have dampened down a bit which is good 

Did all my packing for the trip yesterday, can not believe I will be on the plane in 3 days time, it still doesn't actually feel like it's happening, guess it won't until I get to Reprofit for my first appointment 

Sarah xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

All good here thanks! Did first puregon last night - barely even noticed it....am on higher dose this cycle though (300iu vs 225iu last time) so wondering if I will get some side effects at some point....must remember to keep drinking lots of water....

Am feeling quite stressed about the coming week - have to be in London Tues for work, then ivig and scan on Thurs also in London, and have to get to Shadwell at some point too for the pregnyl injection (got wrong script from Reprofit so have to go back for it)...plus find out about redundancies this week too. And need to sort out how to get to Heathrow and back for Prague flights (usually ask my sister by times of day don't work out as she's a teacher and can't just take time off) 
Just all feels a bit much....

Sarah - didn't realise you fly in 3 days time - how exciting. Good luck!

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Suiy       you've really gotyour plate full at the mo... Take care x x

Sarah - you packed yet

Winky - wot adventures are you going on today

Take care mini  x x


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,

Winky  ~ You must be exhausted, do you ever stop !! Glad you've got plenty of company, all the best for ET tomorrow.

Suity ~ Will be thinking of you this week, hope you can fit in some tome to relax a little.  that your job remains safe.

JJ1 ~ thanks for the quote, there is definately some truth in that and hope it helps anyone struggling with the idea of DE. Hope your lining plays ball and you are set to go soon.

Sarah ~ Packed already, I'm a last minute girl, setting off to my brother in about 15mins - still not packed  hope you have a good trip and come back with your prescious cargo stowed safely.

Hi to Misti, Rosi and anyone else heading out to Brno soon

R x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

oooh so much happening on this thread now.

Suity- glad the jab went ok, I hope that IVIG goes well on Thurs- when I had it at ARGC it was fine, they gave us a bendryl tablet before and the day after, take your blood pressure through it, as they do for blood transfusions, I had no headaches or rigors like some get, some of the girls lay down on the trolleys for the 3-4 hours, we were told to bring driks and snacks to eat and magazines to do.

Sarah- Best of luck, your trip has come round quickly

Roo- Hope that the christening was good fun

Winky- Best of luck for ET tomorrow, they sound great!!!

Misti Hope that all goes well- great that you will have company in Bruno

Lulu- best of luck with the cycle

Hi to everyone else
L x


----------



## indekiwi

JJ1, many thanks for posting that quote earlier - got my head around using DE some time back but the reassurance is invaluable.

A-Mx


----------



## winky77

Hello peeps.....

on the train back to Brno now.....am with Ready for and DH.  There are a million or so FFs out for dinner tonight so it will be a quick drop off of stuff at Grand and out again.....

I think I am just lucky that the drugs don't tend to drain my energy....?!??!  The show was good last night but I was nodding off a bit as I'd been up since 5am....(people arguing in street outside my window and then was getting up at 6 anyway).....got back to hotel about midnight after dodging some stag parties in the main square! 

Today I have walked around for only about 4 hours ....  .  I started the day with a good book and decaff coffee sat out in the sun in the main square.....lovely!! 

can't stop on long.....am logging on thru my dongle so will cost a bomb! 

laters....

...Winky


----------



## Felix42

JJ, thanks so much for that post.  It's brilliant. 

Winky, wishing you lots of   for tomorrow when I think you have EC though I've lost track a little bit.

Suity, Misti, Rosi and Midnight, wishing you lots of   too.

I'm due to head out to Brno a week on Tuesday for my hysteroscopy on the Wednesday so I hope I can meet up with you Midnight?  I've also got my scan at the EPU tomorrow and am hoping that gives some sort of closure.

Mini, hope you're doing ok on the 2ww.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Felix - I'm flying a week on Tues too - the 28th right? Would be lovely to meet up that evening if you are up for it...

Thanks everyone for the kind thoughts and well wishes. I am just feeling very over whelmed with everything at the moment and feel like it's a constant struggle to keep on top of things. The IVF almost feels like a side issue what with work and family and everything...but just got to keep on keeping on and maybe this will be my lucky go - something good happening is long overdue....if only the universe worked like that  

Winky - sounds like you are having so much fun out there, I've lost track of things - is ET tomorrow?

JJ - thanks for the tips re ivig, will take books, snacks etc. Actually going to take laptop and try to get some work done, although not sure how feasible that will actually be...

Hello to everyone else, I'm hopeless at personals at the moment, I'm so sorry, just trying to juggle too much I think, but am thinking of you all,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Felix42

Suity, that would be absolutely lovely! I'm sorry to hear that you are feeling so overwhelmed at the moment though.  for what you are going through.

Life really does throw things our way sometimes.  that things get easier for you soon.
Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Felix - great news you've got a date honey and it'll be so good to have suity there too      
Thinking of you for your scan     x x x
Sarah and misti - not long now!! Safe journey..
Winky- all the best for ET tomorrow - you seeing helena first

Take care love and hugs to all x x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Quick question on blood pressure folks...bought one of those monitors, it's one of the ones you put on your wrist rather than around your arm
Anyway, done 3 readings over the past week which are: 
104/65
97/52
95/49

Seems to me I have low blood pressure - is that correct, and is it an issue?

Great if anyone has any advice!
thanks,
Suitcase
x


----------



## midnightaction

Evening ladies 

*Felix and suity* I will still be there on the 28th, hoping that day will be EC day so would be good to meet up for dinner in the evening 

Sarah xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Sarah - fabulous....dinner for you, me and Felix on the 28th it is then! And anyone else who is there of course....

Looking forward to it  

Suitcase
x


----------



## RedRose

Hi everyone,

     Busy, busy, busy thread!

     Suity, your readings are on the low side, I've never used the wrist monitors myself but remember from when I was a nurse in psychiatry, that the electronic monitors used to differ a bit in their results, I used to doublecheck them at the same time with an old mercury BP monitor because the doctors didn't trust the electronic ones!  This was a long time ago!  I think from what I remember they recorded slightly lower than the manual, so might be worth getting a nurse to check it manually.  We also used to make sure the patient was sitting down and if you have just eaten or drunk something or moved about obviously it will raise BP a bit.  What time of the day are you taking it?
     I also have low BPs generally and have blacked out sometimes when it's hot, I've been rushing around and haven't eaten anything.  Also have pretty dreadful circulation, blue hands and feet!  Also noticed when I was pregnant, got very dizzy and the cold extremities got even worse.  I have sometimes wondered if this correlates to the immune issues?  With blood supply getting sticky, not circulating and not coping with the demands on it, which perhaps the Heparin would help with?  Just a thought.  I know Chinese medicine and accupuncture is very concerned with promoting good blood flow and this has always made sense to me.
     Just can't keep up with everything at the moment, but my thoughts and prayers are with everyone on here and I just know for some of you the dreams are about to come true.  
           love Rosi.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

suity- why are you monitoring your BP, like Rosi said they are not always consistant, and the old fashioned mercury (berfore they banned them) syphg was most reliable,so many things  create variables like, sitting/standing/ fluid content/the level of the machine in relation to your heart/ as well as the drugs etc.Are you prone to fainting/light headedness?  
The good thing although it seems a little lowish diastolic reading (lower number) is that it is consistant and stable BP, and high readings >90 are usually more problematic. 

Good Luck L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

JJ - monitoring because start steroids in a day or two (25mg prednisolone) and Wnky got really high BP on the steroids so am going to monitor to make sure mine is OK. Wanted to know what the start point was before the steroids so I'd know if it changes....

Thanks for your reassurance, will only worry if it goes up over 90,
Suitcase
x

PS never fainted in my life


----------



## madmisti

Busy busy busy on here  

Felix - hope the scan helps close this awful chapter. Great that you are being so proactive and moving forward. Sure all will go well with op  next week -and lovely that there will be other singlies there at same time - only wish I could have been one of them!

Suity - life really is trying at times isn't it? So sorry you are having to deal with so much right now  . Hoping that in a couple of weeks the worst will be behind you, you will still have a job and, most importantly, you will get a BFP - which will make all the trials of the last months disappear   Thinking of you hun  

Sarah -glad side effects have lessened. When you get to Brno please do a sun dance to make sure it is sunny for the weekend  

JJ - that post helped me too - and following the link to her web page was inspiring. Thanks hun   What's happening with you and tx?

Winky - sending lots of   &  for ET - don't forget to take a piccie of embies  

Mini - are you still sane  ? Glad you are determined to enjoy being PUPO and trying not to stress about every twinge or possible symptom. Sure that is better for your mental health!   

Roo - how you doing hun ?- I've lost track of your tx plans -sorry  

Love to all
Misti x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Suitcase that is quite a high dose of prednisilone, i made a note of it and asked my Doc why he was keeping me on the low dose after my misscarriage and his reply was that because i have had a child before (she is now 15) that it is unlikely that i have high killer cells and he was only prepared to give me a 10mg dose but i have to start taking it a week before i start my proginova.

were you diagnosed with killer cells?

sorry no personals but am wishing all of you good luck xxx


----------



## winky77

Hello Peeps....

Quick post as ET is in 40mins!!!  Hope I get the decision on 2 or 3....as 3 it will be ....chuck em all back in I say and then at least the odds of one of them sticking is higher!! 

Midnight.....sorry I miss you by a day....and Mistimop by 2 days! .....You have to represent the singlies tho!  I was out for dinner with SEVEN couples last night.....felt like Bridget Jones....particularly when they made me sit at the head of the table.....Good fun tho.....Have told them to look out for you guys when you get here as some are still around for another week....particularly the Americans who come for a fortnight ! 

Suity...have texted you... hope your emotional load calms soon   Your BP does seem low....wouldn't imagine the steroids will be a problem....  I spoke to Stepan about me.....I would really like to take the 25mg if I can...so I am going to monitor blood pressure daily and see how things go....we have stuck to 10mg whilst I have been here.....BP came down to 145/97 just before I left but that is still too high....  and this morning I had a whoozy spell at breakfast...fine now but wondered if it was BP?!?

ooooo....look at time I better go and get those embies !!  Post later.....
lol to everyone else....

..Winky


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky - great to have a fellow abroadie in the pupo club ... Congratulations honey and take care - safe journey      
Mini x


----------



## Annaleah

Winky, hope your precious cargo is now on board
Annaleah xx


----------



## winky77

Hello Peeps ....just posted on the 2ww ....have 3 embies on board....all went as smoothly as ever.....just     they stick this time !!!!  That was the last of my lovely Danish donor wrigglies so they flippin have to STICK !!! ....

off to tea rooms .....for a chill out before my train! 


lol

..Winky


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Winky - congratulations! Have everything crossed for you that one of the three sticks - or even all three!! 

Tinkelbunny - yes, I have high NK cells and need ivig/intralipids as well as prednisolone.....hence the higher pred dose....

Suitcase
x


----------



## Roo67

Glad ET went well Winky - Safe journey home 

Misti - I am waiting my treatment plan from stepan, will be going out for DEIVF aroung middle of June. so not long to wait now.
R xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Roo67 good luck i  will be in South Africa for mine in May.

I've had a look at your history, would you mind if i ask if the doc has doubled your progesterone and oestrogen to prevent a m/c? i had a misscarriage in Feb and i am insisting that i start off on a higher dose of both to avoid m/c. because my hormones just dropped and i want to make sure that i don't play catch up but that i am on the right dose from the start. i am also taking prednisolone a week before proginova, but the doc has kept my dosage at 10mg, he said that because i have already had a child it is very rare that i would have high killer cells. some ladies on here are on 25mg


----------



## Lou-Ann

Winky, glad that ET went well.   that at least one of your embies stick   

Good luck to everyone else who is travelling out to Brno next week 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Roo67

For the last 2 cycles I was on Prdnisolone 5mg and have been advised to have 25mg this time, not mentioned anything about prog and oest as yet but will be asking when I get treatment plan.

good luck for everyone flying out soon

R xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Roo67 when they said to take 25mg was that after killer cell tests?

as for the pro. and oest. some on here have had to have gestone injections 100-150ml and pessaries at the same time and extra oest patches over and above the normal meds. 

we're the same age and i think my problem was that my hormones didn't kick in strong enough. my doc said that he might even put me on 200ml gestone injections morning and night fantastic not!! but whatever it takes.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo - as soon as your bleed starts after depot shot you'll start the estrogen - then start the progesterone on day of ec.... It so exciting for you honey       and keep on taking the estrogen and progesterone for the first 12 weeks.  
So so excited x x


----------



## madmisti

Winky - PUPO lady - woohoo!! Glad all went well with ET - did you take a piccie? Safe journey home with your precios cargo.

Mini - how you doing hun? Gone   yet? Thinking of you  

Roo - that's exciting - and not long to wait now!   this will be the one  

Tinklebunny - good luck with your tx in SA  

Well, I had lining scan today - triple linign at 13.3mm. VERY happy with that. Have emailed Stepan but think he will advise me to add in Progesterone now. I have Utrogesatn capsules and they are little spherical balls - can you use this type in the 'front door' or do you have to take them orally? (have corrected my typo, but this originally said take them morally   )

Getting excited now  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Misti - front door is fine - don't get so many side effects that way...


Great lining honey!!  A lovely duvet for your embies x x      

Am fine - really enjoying the being pregnant part.... i'll leave the proven otherwise for as long as possible x x x

Mini x x


----------



## Roo67

You can take them either way, but have less side effects through front door and some say are absorbed better, go straight to where theya re needed !
Fantastic lining.
R x


----------



## madmisti

Thank you Roo and Mini - was hoping I could as have read that s/e are less that way  

Mini - can't belive how 'cool' you are being on your 2WW. But I really believe 100% that this is the way to go. Over analysing every possible symptom doesn't actually predict the result  in 99% of cases, and -as you say - why not enjoy the fact that you are PUPO ?   You are an inspiration - I hope to follow in your footsteps on my own, now fast approashing, 2WW  

Misti xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

misti - it'll be different this time next week - believe you me...      
Won't be long at all for you honey xx


----------



## lulumead

mistimop - loving that lining...triple layer, nice and snuggly  

xx


----------



## RedRose

Hi everyone,

    Misti, so pleased the scan went well, the lining sounds great.  I'll be going to the same clinic for my scan, my local clinic quoted me £135 more!  What day do you fly out?
    Mini, like you I intend to enjoy being PUPO for as long as I possibly can.  It's been 10 months since I even had the possibility of being pregnant, so am going to be excited enough, I hope. Fingers still crossed for you.
    Tinkelbunny, I really hope you haven't got immune issues, but it is still possible even when you've had a child as they can develop over time.  Best of luck with your treatment.
      Winky, so pleased for you that you have 3 great embies on board!  Have a good flight back.
      Roo, glad that you are preparing for another try.  Hope that it will be the one.
      Brno must be very booked up for May, only cheap hotel I could get was the Europa.  Has anyone stayed here and is it far from Reprofit?  Saw my first foal of the spring today down here in the New Forest.  Always makes me smile every year, they are so cute and frisky.  
                        love, Rosi.


----------



## midnightaction

Hello my lovely ladies  

Woohoo only 48 hours before I take over from winky and fly the flag for all the single girls in Brno for the next 2 weeks. I will try to live up to the standard but I am afraid I will fall very short , as I have alot to live up to !! 

Hope everyone is well tonight 

Sarah xx


----------



## madmisti

Sarah -think even when I get there we still won't be a match for Winky even with 2 of us  - I want some of whatever she is on  

Winky - safe journey hun   This is your time  

Rosi - Yes, my local quoted £275 for same scan    Ridiculous. Scan today was £70 as lining only ( not follicles) and took less than 10 minutes. How other clinics can justify huge cost is beyond me    If you haven't been there before, don't worry. They are lovely   And BTW when you go in front door, go right to end of corridor to lift as it is on top floor up LOTS of windy stairs! It is an old fashioned lift with sliding gates ( behind a white door that  doesn't look like a lift  but there is a sign on it - it is on your right.) So sweet to see foals. I love to see the lambs but foals even cuter! A friend of mine has Shetland Ponies and one had a foal last year - so dinky and sweet    Oh - and just remembered - take Stepan's email addrress with you( [email protected]) - if you ask at the clinic they will email him the report of your scan 

Mini - even if you do go   as 2WW draws to an end, you have still done really well  - and you are only human after all!! Sure I will be the same  

Lulu - thanks hun - how you doing?

M xx


----------



## lulumead

Good luck sarah not long at all now.

I'm doing ok Misti, 2 injections in and all fine apart from headache but its bareable just drinking lots of water, am curious to see how many follicles when have scan on wednesday, as am doing mild IVF they only aim for between 2 - 7 eggs...so I would think I'm only looking at a few follicles.

x


----------



## madmisti

Lulu - hope headache settles - they are no fun   Good luck for scan on Wednesday  - sure you will have some nice top quality follies  

M x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Roo lovely to hear you making plans hun  
Love
Jovi x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Misti - I had my last scan there with Dr Gibbs, very nice but I was with my donor's partner and as I wanted the scan recording on a DVD (an extra £10) he took us through to the scanning room machine at the back- well there was no screen to get undressed behind- usually we have some 'modesty' but no screen or paper skirts  etc, the Dr walked out the back door for something and there was my donor's partner and I, so he stood close to the wall facing it, I got undressed (why do you where trousers and not a skirt!!) and then when I was in position with a bit of paper towel on the couch, he turned around and had his eyes glued to the screen!  We laugh about those moments now, I don;t know who is more embarassed in those situations him or me. I always introduce him as my friend, but after theatres, ET, trial ET, nurmerous scans there is only a birth to go I think.
L x


----------



## lulumead

Hi Claire

I've just started on Gonal F and use it straight from the fridge it seems fine, not cold! but I think once you've opened it you can just leave it out as long as it doesn't get hotter than 25 degrees. My clinic didn't say either way...hopefully someone will be able to give us both advice  

xx


----------



## Roo67

been looking in BNF (national drug formulary) but no mention of storage but have just found you this link.

Good luck

http://www.fertilitylifelines.com/serono/products/gonalf/pen/storage.jsp

R x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Rosi I've had a NK test and it was negative and that was about 4 years ago, so i hope it still negative. my concern is that at nearly 42 that my hormones have nose dived. but must say I've been down regulating since 21 March and i am feeling so good, no mood swings. over the past couple of years on IVF i could have been declared a bunny boiler i was in such a state. this menopausal state must be agreeing with me...yikes not yet please!!

good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Roo67

Claire - no not weird at all, just means you are one step closer to realising your dream.

Rosi - Glad you are feel ok d/r ing.

r x


----------



## winky77

Hello Ladies....I posted this on the March/April Reprofit thread too.....hopefully it will be helpful for those of you heading out for the first time soon....

*The Winky Guide to Brno and beyond.*

*Getting to Brno*
	Do shop around for flights and consider flying to Prague, Vienna and Bratislava as well as Brno itself as they are all within easy travelling distances by train or bus.
	Try www.skyscanner.net to see all cheap flights in one place.and keep checking back.particularly with Ryan Air as they do drop their prices about a week before the flight if you can hold out!
	Bratislava is an easy 1.5hrs by train from Brno then pick up the airport bus from outside the station  number 61. Buy your ticket first from the ticket office to the left when you come out of the station.dont forget that it is Euros there. 
	If flying into Brno the airport bus is number 76.go out the terminal and turn right and you will see people queuing for it.its about 30ck and you get tickets on the bus so get some change by buying a bottle of water at the bar inside if you only have big notes. The bus drops off right in front of the Grand.

*Getting around Brno...*
	First thing to do is to get a red town map from the Grand reception or tourist place
	When you come out of the Grand ..walk right and then right again up the steps.this leads you up into town.take the road ahead slightly left to reach the main drag where the trams go up thro town.
	All the main sights etc in Brno are easily walkable but there are also lots of trams (just dont get run over by them!)
	You can buy tram tickets from the booths that sell papers etc or from the yellow machines at tram stops.you buy for time durations and are supposed to stamp your ticket by slotting it in the machine on the tram.half the time I forgot to do this and just kept using the same ticket.I figured if anyone checked I could play the dumb English tourist!

*Reprofit*
	is on Hlinky (you will see the start of Hlinky to West of your map but the map doesnt extend all the way there) 
	Getting there by TRAM .you need Tram 1 (if coming out the Grand turn right and walk along a bit past the steps up to town.cross over the little road to the first tram stop.) The tram takes about ten minutes. Once the tram is running past the exhibition centre on your left watch out for the Blueberry café/restaurant on your right and then get off at the next stop.cross over the road and keep walking in the same direction the tram was going..the clinic is just a minute or so.(currently covered in scaffolding!) 
	When you go in the reception on the ground floor is for cosmetic surgery so just walk past that unless you are planning a bit of botox! Take the old stairs on your right and follow signs to Reprofit.it all becomes modern and clinic like once you get past the building work! 
	If you want to walk to Reprofit allow about 40 minutes.

*Things to Do.in Brno and surrounds*
	Climb the old town hall tower for views over the Brno roof tops..(is on left where information place is as heading up to Namesti Svobody (Freedom Square)
	Walk up to the castle for a bit of history and some good views
	Head out to the Lake where Hotel Santon is..this is almost at the end of Tram line 1 but suggest you pick up a bigger map from the Tourist office so you can see the Lake on it ! 
	The Caves out of town.leaflets can be picked up from Tourist place.involves a train (half hour) and a short bus ride.check what time the caves close tho. There are boat trips thru the caves which are sposed to be good...(I havent been so cant vouch for it!) 
	Salt caves in town.this seems to be a local relaxation thing.not real caves but rooms filled with salt and made to look like cavesyou sit in deckchairs and chill out.there are some on Dominikanska..think it is no 11.look out for the word for salt  sel and a picture of a cave on the doors and follow signs inside and up the stairs.think it cost about £6. 
	The cinema.on Mecova..get a film listing and the ones that say TIT mean they are in English with Czech subtitles! 
	Walk up and around the far side the St Peter and Paul cathedral for places to sit and hang out if the weather is nice
	Lots of other churches and stuff to go in around town.
	If sunny then lots of pavement cafes to people watch from 
	The old monastryand Genetics Museum.at Mendelova Nam (another square).this is on tram line 1 again..about half way to Reprofit (the grounds of the monastry are also where the acupuncturist clinic is located if you are doing that.

*Places to Eat.*
	The Wheel..on Mecova..thru the archway half way between where Tripoli is and the cinema/tescos.great place to go if you are organising a group get together.middle price range..varied menu of steaks/chicken etc
	Café Tripoli..on Starobrenskagood for pasta and salads.especially the chicken and spinach pasta.
	The Tex Mex place on Rasinova (see under wireless below for directions) 
	Pizza Napolitan (not sure on the name?!) .excellent pizza and pasta under a glass roof.on the Mecova end of Dominanska (the curved road)
	Mango Chinese - directly opp the main station (walk right out of the Grand and past the sex shops!).cheap but excellent chinese..avoid the loos if you can.and be prepared for lots of confusion as they hardly speak any English !! 
	Café Adria 1 there are 2 places called Adria both good ! .first is on corner of Josefska and Masankova (right out of the Grand, up the steps and take Josefska to your left.) Excellent pizza and icecream sundaes.also have icecream stand in summer.
	Café Adria 2  on Masankova .on left just as opens up to Nam. Svobody where student agency yellow flags are good Italian food and friendly staff.
	Fischers.on Masankovaon left on corner with Orli as walk up to Nam Svobody .nice pastas and salads..the hot chocolate is like a thick pudding tho

*Places for drinks (none alcoholic of course!) and cakes.*
	Chajovna tea rooms - lovely Moroccan style sit on the floor place to hang out in and drink a million different types of tea. Follow the signs from either Josefska or Masankova into Frantiskanska, a little square. Team rooms are thru the archway and up the steps. I recommend the Memories of Bombay if you like chai type teas! 
	Death by Chocolate  little chocolate shop on the left as you walk up Postovska (road parallel to the right with Nam Svobody on the map)  this is where you can get a million different melted chocolate drinks and brownies to die for
	The bar at the Grand..good bedtime hot chocolates if you are staying there! 
	La Dolce Vita Jakubske Nam go up Bahounska from Nam Svobody.icecreams and cakes to die for

*Best places for free wireless*
	Café Tripoli ..on Starobrenska..good signalnot usually that busy so you can hang out for hours if you need to.and there are plug sockets for power.
	The Tex Mex place whose name I forget.on Rasinova.on righthand side just up from Nam Svobody and behind the tram stop
	Vyhcioka..cool top floor bar which you get to by going in the impressive building on Masankova (just as opens up into Nam Svobody) by the Albert Supermarket and with the Student Agency yellow flags outside..go into the forecourt and take the lift up to the top floor..
	Blueberry Bar/restaurant on Hlinky just a block before the clinic (pink painted building!) 
	Please dont log onto a wireless network unless you know what it isie. The café/bars name..I picked up a virus when I chanced logging on to a random one!!

*Shopping.*
	Apart from the general shops around town there is a big mall behind the train station.to get there go down the subway by the trams and walk right through past all the little shops (note  there are a few places selling chocolate brazil nuts here if you need to boost your selenium !!) until you come out the other side and up the escalators.theres a big tescos there too

*Going to Prague.*
	Can go by train or bus ..
	Bus is Student Agency (2.5hrs) ..buy your ticket a couple of days before to ensure you can go at the time you want as they do get busy..ticket office and buses are across road from the Grand to the left..lots of yellow buses that you cant miss..when you arrive at Prague go inside the building and pick up a city mapgo out the other side and turn left towards town where you can either get the subway or walk (20mins) to the main square.
	There are fast and slow trains.the fast trains tend to take 2.5hrs and you have to reserve a seat the slow can take 3.5hrs and be packed! Buy your tickets from the Main railway station across the road to the right from the Grand. When you go in the Railway station the advance ticket office is down the corridor to your left.
	Note that there are two main railway stations in Prague that you can get trains back to Brno from..youll see them on your timetable.

*Going to Vienna.*
	Dont know about buses but the train takes 2.5hrs.and is a comfortable ride. 
	Youll need to get a bus into the main centre from the train stationyou can buy tickets on the concourse.

THINK THATS EVERYTHING I CAN THINK OFF..ENJOY !!!!!!

/links


----------



## madmisti

Wow Winky - how long did that take. YOu should def get a job as FF rep in Brno  

I'd just like to add that you can but tickets for the bus at airport - go to right in hall as you come out into arrivals hall. They can give change so not essential to have coins. They also have maps 

M x


----------



## midnightaction

*winky* Thank you so so much for that guide, your amazing for taking the time to do that for us 

Sarah x x


----------



## madmisti

Sarah - hope you have managed to get your luggage down to size -and weight!  Safe travels tomorrow - I'll be right beind ya!

M xx


----------



## midnightaction

*misti* Managed to get it down to 23kg so have 2kg to spare, god knows how I have manged it, I feel like I have packed hardly anything 

Sarah xx


----------



## RedRose

Yes, Sarah, what have you got in there?  Are you sure you haven't got a stowaway furbaby?  Just wanted to say hope you have good journey and enjoy your time out there .  

Misti, thanks for tips about clinic, even if I can walk up the stairs, not sure if I will want to walk down after the scan  , hoping it will be interesting and positive but wish they could do it through the tummy!  Are you all set yourself?  Oh, and do I take the Clomid twice a day 50mg or just once 100mg or does it not matter?  I did one of those home blood group tests today ( fiddly! ) but found out I am O+ which spookily enough is the same blood group as the donor I picked last week.  Relieved not to be rhesus neg, one less thing to worry about.  

Cem, have been noticing your "lovely old lady", 21, fantastic, please tell us more about her on the singles furbabies thread 

Winky, thanks for the brilliant guide, makes things seem a lot more familiar, although I will definitely get lost at some point!  Hope you can chill out when you get home.

Tinkelbunny, I know how it feels to be 42!  I don't feel much different to when I was 22 although to be honest was so long ago I can hardly remember it!  Glad your down-regging isn't turning you into Tinkelbunnyboiler!

Lulu, how are you doing, hope your scan goes well,  ing for some great follies for you.
                        hi to everyone else, love Rosi.


----------



## madmisti

Sarah - well done on reducing the weight    You will no doubt be reading this during your long wait at Stansted - hope you're not  too bored! Safe journey  

Rosi - Clomid is 50mg twice a day. Think this ensures you have a steady level in your system rather than one big hit and then nothing.What are your dates for scan, going to to Brno etc? I am not pacjed yet as stil lgot a couple fo days, but have sussed out what clothes I am taking, checked in for my flights on-line, printed off car park stuff, boarding passes and hotel reservation voucher.So nearly rwady - can't wait  

Claire - just wear everything you can hun!! All the best for stimming  

Lulu - hope your stimming going well too. Good luck for scan  

Quick question - I am getting low back pain plus am very 'windy' ( TMI!!). Either of those down to progesterone you think?

Love
Misti xx


----------



## midnightaction

Hmm maybe I am just a heavy traveller then because I feel like I have packed hardly anything compared to all the stuff I usually take, I usually have 2 whole suitcases full when I go abroad...........mind you when you look as hideous as I do first thing in the morning then you gotta carry around 2 tonnes of war paint and all the tools of the trade to make you look half decent just to go out in public !!! 

Had about 4 hours sleep last night as I was just too excited and nervous to get back to sleep. 

Am now just sitting relaxing and waiting for my Dad to come and take me to the airport.........can't believe I am finally off  

Big love and hugs to you lovely ladies, will most probably speak to you again during my 8 hour wait at Stanstead

Sarah xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Good Luck Sarah hope you're bringin even more precious cargo home!

L x


----------



## sunnygirl1

Good luck Sarah.  Safe flight and I hope everything goes smoothly

Sunny xx


----------



## madmisti

Sarah - yes, think you are a 'heavy' traveller if you normally take 2 suitcases! Do you actually use everything you take normally?!  Hope you don't get too bored at Stansted - watch something on BBC iplayer or summat   I am relying on you to ensure sunshine for the weekend - whatever it takes -including nude sun dances in main square  

See you soon!
M x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sarah safe journey - misit not long now!!!      

Take care mini x


----------



## Papillon

Hi Ladies,

I haven´t post for a while. I had my 6th FET on 08.04. Yesterday I got a BFP.

Papillon


----------



## midnightaction

mini, sunnygirl, cem, rose and jj1- Thanks for all the well wishes, it always makes me smile to know no matter where I am I have the support of you ladies  

Misti- Yeah I do usually use everything, I am so fussy I keep changing my mind about what to wear. Plus I do have a small bikini collection, well 14 actually which I normal take with me, but not this time for obvious reasons. 

And there is no way I am doing a naked dance, never ever !!  

Papillon- Massive congrats on your BFP  

Only 3 more hours to go at the airport and I am passing the time with episodes of Lost  

Sarah x x


----------



## Betty-Boo

papillon yayyyyyyyyy brilliant news 
      
mini x x


----------



## madmisti

Congratulations Papillon - shows perserverance pays in the end    have a happy and healthy pregnancy  

Sarah - not too much longer to go!  Long time since I could wear a bikini    You should have taken one to wear for EC and ET - would have made drs smile   Let you off the naked dance -but I do want sunshine  

Got banging headache today -not sure if that is utrogestan or just me  

Misti xx


----------



## Roo67

Sarah - you could have taken bikini and danced in that for sunshine rather than naked ;d have a good flight and hope all goes well.

misti - Not long now -  hope the headache settles down quickly, may be prog related.

Papillon - congratulations, heres to a happy and healthy 8 months.

mini and Winky - how are you getting on ?

Still waiting for treatment plan, will seem real then.

r x


----------



## madmisti

Roo - hoping headache isn't prog related as could mean more of same for a while    Have to see how it goes. Hope you get treatment soon - it definitely makes it more real when you can see it written down. Will be your time soon hun    Many many congrats on the weight loss too - I have achieved a total weight loss of.........0 lbs! Hats off to your willpower  

Love Mxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Papillion congratultions on your


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo, Misti - have def entered the      stage of 2ww.... has it worked... don't have any symptoms....etc etc... still not bought any tests and won't do until next week...mmmm I say that now....
Thanks for your well wishes...
Winky how you doing? 

Mini x x             

Misti - re headache - did have a few at the start but they've soon disappeared... hope yours goes soon x x 
Roo - how's the assignment going??
Sarah - hope you're there safe and sound...
Safe travels for misti, suity and felix x x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hello all,

First of all an apology from me - I've been hopeless with the personals lately and really not on top of things, hopefully I can start to get back to semi normality now.

As of today I am no longer formally at risk of redundancy  I don't think I'd realised the extent to which I was worrying about it and now that it's not going to happen (at least for now, who can say what will happen in 6 mths time of course) I just feel this huge sense of relief.

On the negative side, I'm feeling quite crappy with the drugs. Only done 4 injections and am really bloated and uncomfortable. Wondering if this is a combination of puregon and all the protein I'm shovelling in at the moment! Am on 300iu this time which is more than before (always been on 200-250 iu before) - maybe this is causing it. Anyway in for a scan tomorrow so we'll see what's happening in there. Also got first ivig tomorrow which I'm a bit nervous about - you know how it is when it's an aspect of tx which you haven't been through before.

So, how are you all?

Papillon - huge congratulations on your recent BFP. Am delighted for you and hope all goes well over the next weeks and months. 

Roo  - tx plan? Did I miss something? Are you going back for another FET or is this fresh donor? When are you hoping to go? Very exciting....and you have a fab holiday coming up soon if I'm not mistaken?

Misti  - hope the headache is getting better. Are you drinking lots of water - that always helps I find. Now is it this weekend you're going? Losing track of time...I know we don't overlap so I guess it must be. Wishing you loads of luck for your trip

Sarah - how are you getting on over there? Hope the flight went well and the long wait wasn't too tedious. When is your first clinic visit/scan? Hoping it all goes well. Looking forward to meeting up with you and the others on Tues evening 

Mini and Winky - how is that 2WW treating you? Hope you're both doing OK. It's such a horrid time, worse than all the stimms etc I always think, especially as you get closer to D-day. Really hoping it's your turns this time....
And Winky - thanks so much for the parcel, arrived safely today and picked it up from my mum on my way home from work so all sorted  Really appreciate it and I owe you lunch next time we meet (which reminds me, we MUST sort out those Scotland dates!)

Claire - how are the stimms going for you?

All you other lovely abroadies girls - HELLO!! Hope all are doing well, I shall endeavour to keep more on top of things from now on

Lots of love,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Yayyyyyyy brilliant news suity!!! So happy for you.
Take care mini x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Claire - ouch to the bikini wax! I've made myself a note to get the Immac out....   Not sure if 375 gonal F is a lot or not....I've always been on puregon and I don't know if the measures are the same - ie don't know if 300 puregon = 300 gonal F. JJ will prob know more...

Mini - thanks for the well wishes. It's as if a huge weight has been lifted, I really didn't realise how stressed I was about work until the situation was sorted out. Hope you are not going too mad on the 2WW - I feel for you, it's such a horrid time and you just don't know one way or another...but hang in there, really hoping it's good news for you soon  

Suitcase
x


----------



## lulumead

congrats Papillon.    

Sarah: hope you arrived safely.

Claire: hope injections going ok so far.

Misti - when you off? Are you next?

Probably should just check the 1st page of the thread and find out whose off next.

Its so busy on here.xxx


----------



## Sima

Papillon - congratulations on   .  You must be thrilled.

Suity - I'm glad you got good news from work today.  That's a relief.  You can now concentrate on this tx.

Sarah - I hope you had a safe journey.

Good luck to all the other abroadies.


----------



## midnightaction

Evening ladies 

Well I have arrived here safe and well and from what I have seen so far I am loving Brno and the appartment is beautiful  

Got my first scan tomorrow and I am hoping to see lots of lovely follies(I would think there is about 100 in there by how bloated I feel !! ) and to also meet Stepan for the first time.

Suity- Fantastic news that your no longer at a risk of redundancy, that must be a massive weight off your mind. Good luck for your scan tomorrow  

misti- I am awaiting you arrival now, so we can talk about Fur babies and Grand Prix (I have already found out that one channel here will be showing it ) 

Claire- Good luck with starting stimms tomorrow, hope you don't get too many side effects  

Love to Rose, mini, winky , JJ1, Roo, papilion, redrose, lulu, sima and sunny, I promise a slightly better post when I am not feeling so knackered from a day of travelling.

Catch up soon 

Sarah xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

glad you arrived safely Sarah....good luck for tomorrow's scan - see you soon!

Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Suity, great news re your job . Hope IVIG goes well tomorrow 

Sarah, glad you got to Brno okay, good luck for your scan tomorrow 

Papillion, congratulations on your BFP, hope you have a healthy and happy pregnancy  

Claire, good luck starting your stimms 

Misti, not long now  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Roo67

Glad you have arrived safely Sarah and that the apartment is lovely

Suity - I have a fresh cycle booked - EC on 11th June, so not long to go and yes I have a week in Egypt coming up, can't wait, just want to get this   assignment finished then can get excited 
Fantastic news on the job front - must be such a relief. Hope IVIg goes ok tomorrow.

r x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Suity honey - all the best for tomorrow x x thinking of you


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

suity so pleased that your job is safe- hope ivig goes well tomorrow- how much does Mr G charge for a full set of immune tests? it used to be £780 at ARGC, and then £300 ish for the subsets, just wondering if I should get them redone

L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi JJ,

Think it was around £800 - I paid about £900ish for the first appt and bloods, so some of that was the consultation fee...

Thanks for the good wishes, bit nervous about the ivig but sure I'll be fine once I get there. More worried about the boredom factor to be honest - seems like a long time to be sitting around....have book, work, laptop, lunch etc but just hope it can be done as fast as possible....espec as haven't taken the day off (am 'working from home') so will need to make up the time in the evening....

Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

Mini - well you wouldn't be human if the nearer OTD gets the more   you feel! Hope time flies by and you are celebrating your BFP soon   . Hope my headache side effect goes off as yours did! No fun    Am hoping that once I have checked with Stepan that I can take the Utrogest vaginally, he will say yes and side effects will lessen. I had a PM from someone saying not all forms of it can be taken this way so am sticking to oral until I am sure.


Suity - that is FANTASTIC news - not surprised it is a huge weight off your mind.What a relief! Now you can concentrate on your tx more. Sorry you are feeling rotten on drugs though - hope that settles down very soon. Good luck for scan and IVIG tomorrow hun  . Sounds like you will be taking plenty to keep you occupied so hopefully it will fly by.How is your niece getting on with her implant? And is your nepher recovere from grommet op? He must get his implant soon too? Yes, it is this weekend I go out - fly out Friday, ET Saturday, fly home Sunday - so I do miss overlapping with  you   Oh, and don't apologise for not posting or doing personals or whatever - you have had more than most on your plate,and anyway, there are no 'rules ' here about having to post or do personals etc  


Claire - good luck with stimming hun    375 is quite a high dose but not uncommon in us more mature ladies! It is what S recommended for me when I was considering OE IVF.

Sarah - woohoo - you arrived  . Glad you like what you see so far   Great you have found a way to watch Grand Prix! Hoping it is not on at some ungodly hour though! Or if it is, that there will be a repeat showing at a more reasonable hour  . Good luck for scan tomorrow hun - remember, high numbers are great, but actually quality is more important - and Reprofit go for quality over quantity   Looking forward to long chats about TTC, **'s and Grand Prix!

Roo - you doing Egypt as in Cairo, Pyramids etc or as in Red Sea Riviera. I did 2 weeks at latter a couple of years ago and was FAB - holiday of a lifetime. Enjoy! And you can show off your new slim self in an itsy-bitsy-teeny-weeny bikini  

Thanks to everyone for there good wishes for my upcoming tx - can't wait! Just wish I could afford to stay in Brno longer than 2 nights  

At this rate - don't think I will get plane seatbelt round me - SOoooo bloated!

Love
M xx


----------



## winky77

Hello peeps...

Papillon.....       Congratulations....you deserve it for perseverance ! 

Sarah....glad you arrived safely!  But 23kg?!??!  I'm like CEM....10kg handluggage (ok it prob did weigh about 13kg with laptop etc.) ...but i am such a cheapskate and will wear the same pants for a week if it saves me a tenner on check in baggage.....   

Suity.....absolutely brilliant news on the job front...what a weight off ! That's one less thing to deal with at the moment.... good luck for 2moro.....am intrigued to know how it goes....

CEM....I've been on 375 gonal as well.....I thought it was to do with age...but we were chatting about in Brno last week as everyone else (including some just a couple of years younger than me) were on 200 or less I think.....I commented that it might be to do with size and someone said oh yes that's probably it..!!!  .....ho hum.....I know I'm chunky but I'd have preferred it not to be that obvious! 

Mistimop.....not long now ....if you are getting the old progesterone windy symptoms make sure they sit you at the back of the plane and you can make it go faster !!  I am staying at friends at the moment and I 'trumpetted' so loudly when I woke up this morning that the kids heard me in the bedroom below....!! 

Felix.....you too....I know this is a procedure not treatment this time but I know you'll enjoy Brno as ever....was just wondering if you are having the procedure at Reprofit or elsewhere? 

Roo.....so exciting to get dates....you'll be a skinny mini by that stage if you keep going !  Am in awe!!   

Mini....my fellow 2wwer!  Sorry the insanity is getting to you a bit.  I just posted on the Czech thread that I realised this is my 6th 2WW in 10months....which equals 25% of my time I have been on 2WW......i think the craziness is now pretty much a permanent feature....  

Well I am down nr Preston right now.....staying at my uni friends last night and tonight...either side of running a workshop in Manchester today.....I decided to drive down rather than doing 2 additional flights and shaking my embies around just when it's time for them to bed in!  Last night we took her girls to a horse competition thing....hilarious as despite my bungy jumping, skydiving, mountain trekking daredevil life I have never actually ever sat on a horse .....and we had to take the things in a horsebox and everything !?....  Back home tomorrow and then off to a spa overnight on friday for friends birthday.....bad timing tho as of course I won't be able to do much....no swimming, hot tub etc.....just a pedicure then?!?!?

Lol to everyone not already mentioned.... 

..Winky


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Suity you'll be fine relax, take a ipod/radio and chill out like going to the hairdresser!!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

JJ - that's so funny, I hate the hairdresser! Don't find it relaxing at all. In fact come to think of it I'm actually not very good at relaxing full stop  
ipod is good idea though...and I have a really tricky task for work that I need to think about - so I'm going to mull that over as well....

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I also write notes am lost without a pen and notepad!- make sure they put your cannulae in an area that means that you can use your hand!!

Some of the ARGC girls were also asking about IVIG and have tips about the loo!! http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=178173.480


----------



## madmisti

Winky - so don't you always wear the same pants for a week then? I do - but change them every Sunday whether they need it or not    Loved the 'trumpetting' tale - bet the kids loved that. Horse thing sounds like fun - at least on that journey you could blame the horses for any trumpetting   And yes - plane is def going to go faster with my 'help'   Enjoy the spa - how about adding a bikini wax to the pedciure - or are you still loving the teleteubbies lady-garden look?  Thank you for always making me laugh - you are a star  

Busy day tomorrow packing etc, taking dog to friends in evening  ( brilliant arrangement - not only does she have Ellie for me, but she gives me dinner when I drop her round and again when I pick her up!). Got to show some people round my step gran's static caravan in afternoon too as she is selling up and I only live 15 mins from it. Fingers crossed they buy it because I have been landed with all the arranging etc and it is hard work! Already shown about 4 people round .  Also need to colour my hair as won't be able to do it for a while after weekend! So anyway, day will hopefully fly by and then I'm off on Friday  

Night all  
M xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky fellow 2wwer.... having major af type pains now so        the   doesn't not arrive....         for both or us x x 
How are you??


----------



## lulumead

Hi claire

I had same thing with a much lighter period than normal but my lining was fine when checked so not sure if the drugs do something to AF...or just weird coincide!

good luck...just done the 1st cetrotide injection, its a bit itchy now but was easier to do than I thought.  I am fulfilling my childhood fantasty of being a doctor!

xx


----------



## winky77

Mini...chuck    isn't it too soon for AF anyway.....   the pains are just the usual body wondering what the heck is going on with all these drugs and these embies burrowing in    

CEM....am with you...let's go with high dose cos of age not girth view!! Makes me feel better!  I've also never had my handluggage weighed altho on the way out I did have work quite hard to give the impression it was light and easy to lift.....maybe the veins bulging in my neck gave it away when I humped it onto the plane.....of course on the way back I had my lovely Czech boy helper! 

Mistimop....have booked my spa treatment....a facial ...is about the only thing not with pregnancy as a contraindication so playing it safe! ....And feel it is a little premature to be booking the pregnancy specials....or paying the crazy prices for them      I am pleased to announce that the Teletubby garden is much more groomed after I went back to the supermarket the next day and bought leg size wax strips instead of tiny Czech lady fandango size....so I was fine for ET....but of course it was the lady doctor anyway so I wasn't as bothered about how it looked?!?!  .....hmmmmm....not sure I should be thinking like that....

Sarah....I hope you are orientating yourself in Brno today ....and good luck for the scan....hope you see Readyfor and DH at the clinic!  Say Hello from me!!! 

Suity....hope today goes ok....have you tried yoga for relaxation?  I swear by it.....exercise and a chillout.... ....

ooo.....another funny.....when I went with my friend and the kids to the horse thing I reached up to unbolt the horsebox and exposed my midriff....which has some spectacular bruising from the heparin injections....the kids were a bit freaked and I had to make up a story about me walking into a door handle and that it didn't really hurt as badly as it looks (doesn't hurt at all!)    

ok....must do some work....am still in NorthWest and taking my friend out for lunch when she gets back from work as it is her birthday today.....then driving back up to Scottieland.  It has been good distraction this week being away as soon as I got back and then off to the spa tomorrow ....but I am looking forward to a fairly continuous run in my own bed from Saturday .....

..Winky


----------



## madmisti

Mini - try and stay positive hun - just your womb getting used to the growing guests   

Lulu - glad first injection ok. Good luck with stimming  

Claire - glad your first injection ok too. Good luck for scan on Wednesday  

Winky - S told me high doese was because of age - maybe it depends  abit on FSh level etc. If it was girth related, he would have been suggesting 1000iu   Glad you are keeping busy - does make 2WW go bit quicker. Glad you got lady-garden sorted    Enjoy your girlie time at Spa - and your facial  

Sarah - great news on scan!! Now you can just chill until Tuesday    Is the sun shining over there?  Can't wait to get there tomorrow!

Sitting here with hair dye on and better go and wash it off else hair might go green    Then got to go and try and sell the caravan - getting at least 1 phone call from step gran a day at mo' and she is not very quick on the uptake so it is hard work! Sooner it is sold the better!

Love
Mx

Suity - hope IVIG going in nicely and you aren't too bored hun


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky safe journey back...
Must admit was slightly embarrassed with S having a full shot of lady garden - I'm sure he's seen all sorts of sights!! LOL

PMA slowly creeping back in - not going to test early - too darn scared tbh!! LOL...
Misti - not long now honey..

Suity thinking of you.... take care x

Felix - honey     Safe journey x

Roo - June will be here in no time!!!!
Clarie all the best for scan honey x x
JJ - how are you?? 
Take care - sorry if have missed anyone... brain a bit all over the place...
Big hugs to all of us - mini x x x


----------



## Damelottie

On the subject of packing er..............

well last time I went I just stayed one night so I took a clean pair of knickers and my toothbrush in my handbag 

However.............. whilst in the shower the next morning in the hotel I realised that I'd packed so lightly I'd forgotten a flannel and the hotel didn't have any so......................... I used the knickers I arrived in and then threw them away   . So I was even lighter on the way home


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Suity how was your IVIG today/
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Ladylottie -    

Mini - said it on the other thread, but the only cycle I got a BFP was the one I was most convinced AF was on her way - and I'm truly not saying that to make you feel better. Last failed cycle at Reprofit I knew it had failed because I felt nothing at all. So symptoms can be a good thing. Hang on in there....am thinking of you   

Misti - thanks for asking about niece and nephew. All is going well. Was up at Gt Ormond St with my sis and the little ones last week - my niece is making good progress with the implant (her 'special ear' as she calls it) and my nephew's gromits are all sorted and he's having his assessments for an implant. So all very encouraging, although such a strain on my sis to be back and to to the hospital at least once if not twice a week (it's 10 min walk, 20 mins train, 10 mins tube, another 10 mins walk - and all that with a small child or even 2 children!)

Cem and Lulu - glad the injections are all going well. Cem - I had very light period this time round (think because I was on the pill to supposedly regulate cycle which of course didn't work and I just bled when I would have done, regardless of being on the pill). Anyway at scan today my lining was 9mm and triple so I don't think light AF affects lining. Infact am actually worried it's too thick for day 6!

Been an eventful day all round for me today. Scan at 9.45 - 9mm lining, 10 follies on each ovary - all about 7-10mm. So seems to be going OK. Stepan says continue with the 300iu Puregon so let's see what it all looks like at next scan on Monday. Then over to Dr G for infusion - intralipids today and ivig on Monday (he likes to do the ivig closer to EC apparently). He was running 45 mins late and it took about 1.5 hrs for the infusion, so pretty time consuming. But all went OK. Pretty bizarre having a drip whilst sitting in waiting room though! Girl next to me having ivig had a bit of a funny turn (felt hot and sick) so not looking forward to that on Monday...hopefully I won't be similarly affected)
And then had to go to chemist to get Clexane - have boxes of fragmin left over from Reprofit cycle but Dr G said although they are similar, I need clexane..so that's pretty annoying. Anyway, got it now. He's upped the dose too - 40 rather than 20 after EC.Just got to hope all this extra stuff does the trick.... 

Sarah - posted to you on the other thread too. Glad all going well, have a good weekend in Brno with Misti, I'll see you next week  

JJ - had just written this post when I saw yours - yes all went OK today - was the intralipids though so easier. Think ivig might be more time consuming and harder (see above re girl next to me)

Hope I haven't missed anyone, but hello to you all and big  
Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Suity - strange question here - am also on 40 clexane - what do yours look like??  Mine are like horse darts!!!  Showed them to Winky....  The good thing about them is that they are spring loaded and once the fluid has been injected a plastic tube pops out completely covering the needle.  The needle's a bit bigger than the pervious heparin I've used...

So glad all went well today - sounds like lining and follies are doing great.  You sound so much more relaxed honey    , take care and keep smling     

LadyL       OMG!!!  that did make me laugh!!! 

Winky how you doing honey??  Not sure will be able to make sunday... work getting in the way as per usual... piddle.

Take care everyone - thinking of you all      

Mini x x (am sane again after blip...)


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Mini - I've never seen a horse dart so a bit stuck with the comparison   My clexane is a clear injection part with a bright yellow plunger and a grey rubbery bit covering the needle. Haven't done one yet as have been using the Czech fragmin so don't know how big the needle is or whether it's spring loaded - will get back to you on that!

Glad you are feeling more calm again now - the 2WW is enough to send anyone completely nuts  

I am def feeling much better - had not realised how much the awful work thing was affecting me and feel so much better now that's all over with. Plus only got to get through tomorrow and Monday and then am officially on holiday from work (as opposed to pretending to be working from home and actually spending all day in London on scans and infusions....) so that's a relief too  

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Suity glad your IL went ok. buy some antihistamine, at ARGC they give you a dose of Bendryl and a dose the following day at home, they should start if off slowly as a test dose and then increase the rate after half an hour and run a saline drip alongside to start off and finish - look up sandoglobulin if you want to read up on it!
I had no side effects and neither did the women around me so don't worry, I have adminitstered quite often to children as pts but not seem them react.  Clexane is low molecular heaprin and so is Fragmin but there are differences, but you'd have to ask Maz (pharmacist) on the ins and outs of it.

Mini - the cleaxne syrignes changed a little while back I used to have the 'darts' and liked!!  that and the last batch was the larger newer spring loaded reshething needles - never got to use them as got cancelled. The ARGC women were giving out about them a little while ago when they changed

Cem congrats on starting your jabs!!
good Luck
L x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

suity you sound to have the old version the 'horse dart' the others are much fatter not slim 1 mls
L x


----------



## midnightaction

Evening ladies 

I thought I posted a message on here earlier, but it obviously didn't come through !! 

I blame the hot chocolate I was drinking at the time that obviously impared my posting skills due to how sickly sweet it was !! 

I have enjoyed my first day in Brno, and even saw a fight in the local supermarket between a shop assistant and a shop lifter, I have no idea what was being said but I can only imagine it was obscene profanities as all the Czech people looked utterly shocked !! 

Don't let that put you off of here, it was actually more funny then anything else, plus this place is wonderful and all the people so helpful. I am gonna go up to the castle tomorrow which I am very much looking foward to  

Scan showed 10 follies in total all around 13mm and a 10.5mm lining so EC has been set for 8am on Tuesday. No more scans needed so I have between now and Tuesday to enjoy myself here.

Love to you all  

Sarah xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Sarah - enjoy the weekend in Brno - hope the sun comes out!

JJ - thanks for the tip. The girl next to me (who was having ivig) was given Benadryl, so assume I will get some on Mon when I have my ivig....sure I'll be OK. Think she got ill because she had not eaten beforehand. I will be sure to have some lunch first...

Yes, my clexane are slim little things - just got them from Boots....pretty sure they are the same as the 20ml ones I had before....just yellow plunger instead of white I think for the 40ml

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Ah I must have the new version then - a lot fatter and quite strange!!  
Sarah - fab follies....

Take care mini x


----------



## lulumead

Hi Claire

Nurse said Tuesday for EC when I went on Wednesday but I have another scan tomorrow morning so will probably know for definite then.  Feeling ok about the injections, although cetrotide did sting a bit today and I had a rash for half the morning but gone down now.  Am just wondering if there are going to be any eggs!  I know the point of my clinic is fewer eggs but I hope there will be at least 3/4 to give me a chance of 1 working. Oh well nothing can do about that, will just have to wait and see...and I am very pleased I haven't downregged...its been fairly easy and not scary so far.

Hope everyone else on here ok.
xx


----------



## Roo67

We've just started using them at work, very odd compared to fragmin, the  spring loaded sheath rarely works tbh and need to shake it to get it to cover !!

Suity - glad things are looking better for you neice and nephew, Glad you are nearly on holiday and you can then relax (well try anyway) 

Mini - hope you are ok and that as the others have said the pains are just your embies snuggling in.

Winky - Safe journey home and enjoy your facial, just got a brochure through door today for local spa , may have to book something - anyone tried hopi ear candles 'An ancient Indian remedy that helps to cleanse the body and soul ?

sarah - glad you are enjoying Brno

Misti - safe flight, hope all goes well and you and sarah have fun talking all things fur babies and grand prix !!

hi to anyone i have missed

Just got my treatment plan today - all starting to feel real now. Will get in touch with GP and see if I can get Depot from him along with other meds, worth a try !! S did say that needs to be done by experienced person, but as I will probably be in Egypt then that'll have to be me then ! experienced at giving IM injections to others but not myself !

r x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo- love hoopi ear candles - find it very relaxing ..... in fact bought some and mum does it for me when I'm home.... The stuff thatcomes out is amazing....
Mini x x


----------



## Roo67

Oohh just remembered my practice nurse does them, won't be relaxing as she did Indian Head for me a few years ago and never shut up !!!


----------



## Betty-Boo

roo - the girl who doesmy facials is like that -she's brilliant but talks through it and all I want to do is snooze!!!!


----------



## madmisti

Lottie -  Love that story! Hope you're feeling better hun  

Suity - so glad all going well with your niece is coping with her 'special ear' - it must be pretty weird to suddenly hear stuff you never have before,and take some getting used to. Hope all goes well with nephew's assessments for his implant. Has you b-i-l been given a date for his surgery yet? You are obviously a  Godsend to your sister - I am sure she appreciates your help    Scan results fantastic!! Glad intralipids infusion went well today - hopefully IVIG will go smoothly and you won't have any nasty effects   You are really throwing eveything at it and you SOoooo deserve it to work.   that this is your time hun  

Lulu - hope scan goes well tomorrow    And that you don't get a reaction to the cetrocide again  

Roo - great you have treatment plan    Getting ever nearer for you  .

Mini - glad you are feeling better and have some PMA back hun   

Winky - hope you had good journey.

I am very relieved because managed to sell the caravan today - won't have step gran constantly on my back about it! Is sad too though because she and my late Grandad had it over 30 yrs so is end of an era   

Also, hair is coloured - didn't go green!

Took Ellie to my friends this evening and had a lovely dinner  

Am pretty much ready for the off tomorrow - won't have time to post and only online access will be pc in Grand lobby so won't be posting much till get back.

Will be thinking of you all though  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Misti safe journey honey - will be thinking of you      
Looking forward to the updates when you're back x x


----------



## madmisti

Mini - thanks hun  

Mx


----------



## winky77

Safe journey Misti !!  Just so you know...they have made it easier to use the computer in reception at the Grand....you no longer need to get a password from reception or tell them how long you need it for.... even tho I had my laptop with me I used the Grand's computer a fair few times and stayed on for a long time particularly when quieter times like mid evening.  Tis also useful that you can print stuff off on it....as I changed my flights and booked the Prague hotel on line and therefore needed the boarding cards/ confirmations printing off. 

I have this picture of you and Midnight in my head....sitting drinking hot chocs and talking about all things babies....fur ones and skin ones!!  

lol

..Winky


----------



## midnightaction

I think thats a very accurate image you have there winky, thats exactly whats gonna happen !! 

Sun's back out today, but I am being a lazy mare and lying around watching DVD's........I'll get up in a minute and go and do something positive, I swear !! 

Hope everyone is doing good today and the PUPO ladies are still holding on to their sanity  

Sarah xx


----------



## madmisti

Hi folks!
quick update
- 
et went fine-got 2 grade 1hatching blasts on board and 14mm lining. so happy. going to laze by lake in sun with sarah soon. otd 8/05

love misti


----------



## Betty-Boo

Yayy brilliant news Misti - they sound perfect!!!  Now rest up and chill honey  - safe jounrey back with your precious cargo x x x

        
  

Mini x


----------



## Sima

Wow Misti - you really don't hang around.  The blasts sound lovely. Congratulations on being PUPO. Enjoy your afternoon in the sun.


----------



## lulumead

that was a quick in and out misti    see you over on the 2WW board.
xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Fabulous news Misti - welcome to the 2WW - it's getting busy!

Suitcase
x


----------



## bingbong

Great news Misti!!! I hope that your 2WW passes as quickly and painlessly as it possibly can!     

Good luck sarah and everyone else that is out there, has just been out there, or is about to go out there (seems to be almost everyone on the singles board included there!!)  

I don't post much on here but do try and keep up with what's going on!

bingbong x


----------



## Damelottie

Great news Misti


----------



## Felix42

Congrats Misti.  So pleased to hear you are PUPO now.

Hope you're having a good time Sarah.  Looking forward to meeting you on Tuesday night.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Misti, glad that ET went well, enjoy the rest of your stay in Brno 

Suity, glad that your intralipid infusion went well, hope that the IVIg goes just as smoothly for you tomorrow  

Cem and Lulu, glad that you are both coping with your injections, good luck for your next scans 

Sarah, good luck for EC on Tuesday  

Roo, glad that you have got a plan for your next tx cycle in June, it'll be here before you know it  

Mini, glad that you have got some PMA back 


Hope everyone else on here is doing okay, sorry if i've missed anyone 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

suity I hope your IVIG goes ok today
L x


----------



## Roo67

Suity - thinking of you this morning  - hope it all goes well

r xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Suity  honey - thinking of you today - hope it all goes to plan - safe journey out to Brno!!
Take care mini x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I had my day 10 scan today (no drugs) my lining was 3 mm but it was uniformed and not patchy  !!!. I have rung and emailed Monica- IVI BCN have changed their switchboard usually I just ' push 1 for english' now you need to know  your co-ordinators extension as well as I would try and avoid mine and get 2 of the others instead!! Mine is not the best at answering calls or emails, but I emailed my scans over, faxed her results and then gave her 2 hours after my email and then phoned her and got her! she is leaving at 3 pm so I hope so I hope that she calls or emails me before then!! I have to spell it out to her.

I am thinking about cycling myself and then asking them to put DE's back in and freeze my own eggs in case we need surrogacy in the future (I know I would have to ship them back to the UK as surrogacy is illegal in Spain but they won't be donor eggs). I have made an appt to see Mr Trew tomorrow to discuss the feasibilty of it all. I was charged £195 for my scan and some pictures on my usb port, which is a bit much I think, unless I get an overseas package for £500 but for one scan a cycle it isn't worth it.  Dr Gibbs charged me £80 (£70 for scan and £10 for DVD but it was too big 4 gb to email over). ARGC used to charge £120 for their dodgy scans.

L x


----------



## midnightaction

Hi ladies

So sorry I haven't posted on here much the last few days 

I have very much enjoyed my time in Brno so far it is such a lovely place and I feel so welcomed, and for someone like me who doesn't have the best social skills it really is great to be surrounded by friendly people 

*suity* I hope your IVIG went well today. I sat with my friend (a fellow singlie from these boards) when she was having hers once and it made me feel a little queasy, so you very brave to be having it done. Looking forward to meeting you tomorrow, and doing dinner if your up for it 

*misti* Hope your 2 little ones are snuggling in well 

*mini* 

*JJ1*- I hope your co-ordinator called you back and you got things sorted 

*Felix* Looking forward to meeting you too. I might be a bit groggy tomorrow night after EC so apologies in advance if I fall asleep on you, well not literally of course !!! 

*winky* Hope 2ww is going good and your not doing too much symptom watching !! 

Big hugs to roo, lulu, coco, lou-ann, claire, ladylottie, bingbong, sima and anyone else I may have forgotten 

Can't believe EC is happening tomorrow, it has come around so quickly, I can't believe it 

Sarah xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sarah honey - all the best for EC tomorrow     
JJ - that's great news that your lining isn't patchy -     that your plans can all work out.    
Felix honey - how are you??  
Safe flight Felix and Suity.
Misti how you doing??  Welcome back to Blighty - make sure you rest up and take care x 
   
Winky my honey - how are you  Hope this week doesn't send you too          for your 2WW too. 
Cem not long for you either!!!  This 2ww / treatment cycle is like buses - one min there's noone on the 2WW - next min its everyone!!!
Take care wishing you all the success in the world.
Mini x


----------



## madmisti

Mini - PM'd you hun  

JJ-  good luck trying to get everything sorted    Great news re lining  

Suity - hows you hun? hope IVIG goes ok today -and scan

Thank you everyone for your good wishes - so excited to actually have embies on board - first time as only had IUI's before. So far hasn't excatly been restful ( see below) but plan for it to be as much as possible from now on!

Sorry can't do personals for everyone - still feeling very tired. On Friday I got up and had a shower but water wasn't draining down plughole properly. Didn't think that much of it - thought might be a bit of hair stuck or something. But when I went down stairs - water was POURING through kitchen celiing and down the walls from bathroom above! And I mean pouring! So I raced back upstairs and put plug in which fortunately sopped it gushing through ceiling etc. Thought what the heck do I do? - got a flight to catch!! Was a bit worried part of ceiling would come down as was really bulging. I just don't have anyone to call on in such circumstances so just had to leave it for the weekend and hope for the best. And to top it all, my mobile would not switch on - just will not work, so had no way of communicating with home whilst away ( no laptop) or with Sarah who I was due to meet that evening in Brno - anyway, got a spare PAYG phone so PM'd the number to Sarah and luckily it worked in CR!  So today I have had to do some plumbing - took bath panel off and took pipe that drains water form bath ooff - absolutely chocker with hair and gunk ( sorry TMI!)  - disgusting. Anyway cleaned it out and put it all back together -water drains fibne now with no leaks! Wasn't expecting to have to do plumbing on 2WW!!

Still got kitchen to sort out - not sure how much redecorating will need to be done, if plaster is affected etc - will have to wait until it has all dried out.

Anwyay  actual treatment went very well - didn't get much rest after ET as trip to lake was disaster - got off way past the lake as had been told it was last stop on Tram 1 - Sarah I think underestimated how far we ended up walking - more like 2 miles - luckily all down hill!! So my feet are still killing me. Once there was nice though - saw about 5 sets of twins - all from Reprofit?

And rest of time was nice - did tea rooms  

Sarah - you watched Grand Prix yet - I recorded highlights last night and going to watch them in a mo with feet up and cuddling Fur babies!

Love
Misit xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

misit what a disater you've had. yes put your feet up after that long walk. good luck during the 2ww.


----------



## julianne

Great news on being PUPO misty  

And Suity, we're thinking of you with just about everything crossed that I can think of!!!!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Misti - what a nightmare with the plumbing you poor thing. Thank goodness ceiling stayed up - and that it was your ceiling. When I had my plumbing probs it all leaked into the interior design shop downstairs from my flat. They weren't best pleased - and they are the landlords for the building so all a bit awkward!
Hope you're resting up a bit now and enjoying the 2WW!!

JJ - posted on the other thread but good news that your lining seems to be less patchy. Hope you can get things moving along soon...

Felix - safe flight, see you in Brno Tues eve
Sarah - glad you are enjoying yourself, see you there tomorrow eve too - where are the 3 of us going to have dinner? 

Well. long and tiring day for me today. Ivig took 3 hours and somehow feel much more tired than after intralipids last week - maybe the ivig is more intense. Have decided to skip sign lang class this eve as just too tired and have to be up at 5.30am tomorrow for flight. Scan also could have been better - as expected not ready for EC Weds so 2 more nights of stimms, then pregnyl tomorrow night at 9pm (will have to bring out to the restaurant and do in the loos girls!) and EC Thurs at 8am

Just trying to stay cool calm and collected about it. Means if I go to blast will need to change flights, accommodation and explain to work. Have booked back up flight already - no availability from Prague which is where I am flying into but have booked from Vienna which I did last time and was fine. Accommodation have asked GTA to check if I can get another night at the Grand but may be tricky as I know it's very busy. As for work, will have to invent another last minute hospital appt for one of my sister's kids....
Just could do without all the admin hassles - I think I need a PA just for tx  

Still, it's all good, sure I'll be better once I'm over in Brno and relaxing in a cafe or tea rooms  

Love to all the abroadies, 
Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Suity - hope it all goes to plan re work etc... I'm sure it will - safe journey!
Makesure you get some you time tonight - sounds like today has been quite tough    

Think have just scared the living daylights out of Tesco delivery man!!!
Poor thing - just delivered my weekly shop to only find no clearblue hpt's.... there's me - deranged mad woman running down the street after his van to ask him to check that he'd delivered all my bags... (in the mean time next doors cat had snuck into the house) to then have the embarrassment of saying what was missing for him to then come back and check my shopping (still no hpt's - although he did say I'd have to go out now and get some!!)  Poor thing... Not sure who was more embarrassed!!!       My neighbours must've had a right sight!! LOL
At least have kick started the exercise again    

Take care mini x x


----------



## midnightaction

*suity* Sorry that things are not going straight forward for you, nothing is ever easy is it 

And I agree getting into the Tea Room will relax you and make you feel much better. I spent today in there again and I had the most amazing tea called "Yogi Tea" I will certainly be going back for more of that sometime this week 

I don't mind where we go for dinner, Tripoli is closed for refurbs at the moment so we can't go there, but I understand one called Brabander is supposed to be really nice, so we could go there. I am probably gonna be at Reprofit until around lunchtime tomorrow, depending on how well I come around from the GA so once I have come back to the appartment and had a little rest I should be ready to go..... well lets hope so 

*mini*  

*claire* Look forward to seeing you out here at the weekend 

Sarah xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

JJ, good news about your lining, hope you can get everything sorted and get moving soon  

Suity, hope you are able to relax this evening after your long, tiring day. Sorry that things aren't exactly going to plan for you. Have a safe journey and good luck for EC on Thursday  

Sarah, good luck for EC tomorrow  

Felix, hope all goes well with your hysteroscopy this week, have a safe journey  

Misti, glad that you managed to get your plumbing problem sorted out 

Hope everyone else is ok 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## RedRose

Hi everyone, 

    Apologies in advance if I miss anyone or get mixed up , there is so much happening at the moment.

    Mini, I'm so sorry that your first test was a bfn, hoping that it's a late implanter ,  or that you can face making new plans soon.  Take care  .

    Suity, it's the only thing you can do, put yourself and your treatment first.  Hoping that you can rest up before getting to Brno.

    Misti, what a nightmare!  Why do these things always happen around treatment time, I think our hormones affect machinery and electrical devices .  Just patch it up for now and make sure you put your feet up.  I hope Ellie won't take it into her head to help you with a spot of DIY  .  Am so thrilled for you that everything went well .

    JJ, that lining sounds better, hoping that it is on it's way to recovering so you can start treatment again soon.  Hope you get some positive answers from your clinic  

    Sarah, you sound like you're having a good time out there.  Best of luck with the egg collection and enjoy the rest of your stay.  

    Winky, loved your poem on the other thread, hope you're not going too crazy!

    Julianne, so pleased for you that you have got some clear explanations for the continued bleeding ( so stressful ), and that your babies are looking good.

    Claire, have a good flight and I hope you enjoy your time out there.

    Felix, have a good flight, I hope the hysteroscopy goes well for you  

    As for me, I started my Clomid today, honestly one pill and my tummy is all bloated ( oops, I forgot it was like that before! ) ,

          hope everyone has a nice restful evening, love Rosi.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Suity safe journey hun, hope it's nice and sunny and you have a good stay .... lots of luck for Thursday  

JJ1 everything crossed for you  

Sarah hope EC goes smoothly  

Hello & lots of luck to everyone else!

Love
Jovi x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Jovi - I hope it's sunny too. Horrid rain and wind in London today and I was totally inappropriately dressed!

Sarah - oh, didn't realise Tripoli was closed, had some lovely meals there last time. Still, plenty of other options I'm sure, although I think Brabander might be a bit pricy (and full of couples - supposed to be quite a good spot for a romantic meal - so perhaps not quite right for us 3 single girlies  )
Felix may have some suggestions
I'll be arriving in Brno around 5pm I expect depending on train times, so I'll text when I get in and we'll work out where/when to meet. Earlier prob better if you've had EC as you'll want to get back after and sleep...

See you tomorrow!

Suitcase
x


----------



## kylecat

Good Luck to all the girls on the abroadies thread!  

JJ1 - hope all goes well with your next cycle.

Felix - have a safe journey out to Brno - hope the operation goes well and you enjoy meeting up with all the other girls.  

Suity - keeping my fingers crossed that this is the one for you - you so deserve it. Have a safe journey in the morning, will be thinking of you.  

Lots of Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## RichmondLass

hello ladies!  I'm embarking on my journey abroad too.  Have posted elsewhere on this site too so apologies for any duplication. 

I joined yesterday having returned from Institute Marquez at the weekend (saw Gerard Plaza and Sarah Reidell).  I am 44, single with no children and no pregnancies.  Have signed up for double donation IVF - probably end of June. Crikey!  

Anybody out there also travelling to and fro Barcelona, particularly IM, in June??

Have a great network or mates but no family to speak of, so anxious about how I'll cope - hoping that's where FF comes in!

Any advice, suggestions support and any local ladies - all gratefully received.  And apologies in advance if I don't understand the terminologies and protocols etc just yet.


thanks RichmondLass


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Welcome to the thread Richmond Lass

L x


----------



## Roo67

Suity - safe trip out to brno, hope you get chance to relax a little after all the stress you have had over the past few months.

Felix - Hope your hysteroscopy goes well and you're soon back cycling again.

JJ1 - Hope you got some answers from your clinic and can get going again.

Sarah - All the best for EC

Richmondlass - hello and welcome, most of us abroadies go out to the Czech Republic, don't think there is anyone at IM at the moment. 
richmond as in London or North Yorkshire ??


----------



## midnightaction

*Richmondlass* Welcome to the thread 

Like Roo said most of us ladies are out in the Czech Republic me included so I can't give too much of an insight into what IM will be like, I have you posted on the IM thread under the "International" section ?

I too was extremely scared that I would never be able to do this one my own, and it took me months to get up the strength to actually get out here and do it. I have a very small family and an even smaller group of friends so I knew that if I wanted to do this I would have to do it on my own. It is only now that I am here I wonder what I was so worried about because it just feel so right and it feels so great to be able to say I have done this all on my own 

I haven't been completely on my own though because all the ladies on this board have been a wonderful support system and without them I think I very well may have lost the plot 

*suity* Oh I didn't realise Brabander was all lovey dovey romantic, in that case best give it a very wide berth indeed.........about at least 2 miles should suffice !! 

I honestly don't mind we go as long as it's somewhere that has massive portions because after EC I always have the appetite of a horse 

Sarah xx


----------



## winky77

Sarah.....wishing you lots of luck with EC today....will look out for news on your crop later!  

Richmondlass.....welcome to the abroadies bunch!....i think there are a couple of Barcelona bods and I'm sure they will be along soon to share their stories...

Suity and Felix.....safe trips out to Brno...am shocked that Tripoli is closed!  I spend hours in that place as can just plug in my laptop and use their free wireless (and indulge in the spinach and chicken pasta of course)!  I recommend the TexMex place for big portions tho....if walk straight up thru Freedom Square and take the middle road it is just on your right there behind the tram stop. 

lol

..Winky


----------



## midnightaction

*winky* Yeah I really wanted to try Tripoli as it sounded lovely, but when I got there and saw the painters and decorators in there I guessed I wasn't gonna be eating there anytime soon !! 

It is open again from 4th May so if anyone is going after that date you will be fine 

Is the Tex Mex place Rodeo Drive or somewhere different, because I walked past Rodeo yesterday and wondered if that was the place people had been talking about or wether it was somewhere else..........doesn't take much to confuse me !!  

Well EC went just fine, was quick easy and painless and Marcel who did it was lovely. I got 10 eggs which I am very happy about as that is my highest amount so far, now starts the wait to find out how many were mature and how many fertilized. I am sending my lovely Danish  lots of lovely good vibes to help them have fun getting jiggy with my eggs tonight !! 

Love to all you lovely ladies

Sarah xxx


----------



## Roo67

Sarah, glad EC went well this morning, 10 lovely eggies - fantastic

Have a good rest then get ready to paint the town red with Suity tonight 

r x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Yayyy brillaint news Sarah!!!  Here's hoping there'slot of fun going on in that petri dish tonight with your Danish wigglies...    
Take care and rest up.

Mini x x


----------



## madmisti

Sarah - have PM'd you but great numbers - especially considering you were convinced you had ovulated at least 5 times before EC!!!  

Suity and Felix - safe trips over. Hope you have a nice time with Sarah tonight 

Richmond - welcome to thread!

Misti x


----------



## winky77

10 is brill Sarah.....didn't realise you are another one who has imported Danish wrigglies there!  Those Czech boys are going to think we don't like their stuff....now if those docs were donating I'd be more than happy to trade Danish for Czech ! 

Can't believe there will be 3 singlies out there tonight....and then CEM in a few days too!   Give the goey couples a run for their money!   Did I tell you I was the only singlie with 7 couples for dinner on the sunday night.?!?!!  It was just like that Bridget Jones scene....complete with belly rubbing....altho not obviously so pregnant!  I waited for Mark Darcy to turn up but of course it didn't happen! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## Roo67

ooooppps sorry Felix - didn't realise you were there today too. 

Hope all goes well and that you Suity and Sarah have a lovely evening.

R x


----------



## Damelottie

Brilliant news Sarah


----------



## lulumead

yippee sarah...hope those eggs have fun tonight!

Hope everyone else is doing ok - Suity, Felix and soon CEM.

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Have a lovely time tonight Felix, Suity and Sarah...
Felix all the best for your hysterscopy - thinking of you      
Sarah   for good news tomorrow
Suity look after yourself before your EC thursday
Take care mini x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Have a good night tonight ladies!

Sarah fab news, hope there's more good news tomorrow  

Hope all goes well Felix  

Take care all
Jovix


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

sarah great news 10 eggs- hope that they are making merry music in the lab!!


----------



## midnightaction

Thanks to all you lovely ladies for your support, it is so nice to read it and it always makes me feel so positive !! 

Am dreading that call tomorrow, but I have got to keep positive that I will get a good number  

winky- Oh yes I am a Danish sperm girl (That sounds sooo wrong !! ) and your right the poor old Czech boys are going to think we just don't want them. I totally agree thought that Stepan would make a much better choice indeed !! 

Just met Felix and Suity for dinner and we had a lovely evening (well I of course only speak for myself the other 2 may well of couldn't of waited to get rid of me !!  ) at which I had a lovely big steak (well I have to keep my protein levels up !!). Both of these ladies are truly lovely   

Felix- Good luck for tomorrow hope it all goes well 

Suity- Hope the pregnyl went ok and you did it at 9pm and not 8.59pm  

Am off to bed now so good night and take care 

Sarah xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Sarah - think it was 9.02pm   

Was a lovely dinner, only sorry I had to give up so early - exhausted after getting up so early for my flight. Shall be off to bed when I've caught up on here! Looking forward to a nice cup of tea tomorrow afternoon  

Hello everyone else, more when I've had a good night's sleep,
Suitcase
x


----------



## indekiwi

Sarah, fingers crossed you've got a healthy tribe of embryos on the loose in that petri dish!    

Felix, hope the procedure goes well, and that very shortly we will be reading of your FET.  

Suitcase, hope you take a really good look around Brno this time because with luck, it will be the last time you see it for this year.    

Misty, you're already home, but I see you've got some fabulous blasts on board - really hoping this is the one for you!  

A-Mx


----------



## madmisti

Glad you three in Brno had a nice evening  

Sarah - lots of   and  for good numbers tomorrow hun    Glad you are coping without me  

Suity - are you having scan tomorrow? Either way  good luck for EC Thursday   

Felix - hope hysteroscopy goes smoothly and you feel well afterwards - no sickness or soreness  

Wish i was still there with you all  

Claire - good luck for scan honey  -sure all will be well  

Inde - thanks hun    Fisrt time I have had embies on board and enjoying it. Been to choir this evening and got more singing stuff tomorrow and Thursday evening so I am hoping they are enjoying being surrounded by music  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## julianne

Good luck everyone!  I wish I could jet over and have dinner with you all, spending time with FFers is the fun bit within the general madness of a tx.


----------



## winky77

C'mon Sarah......was it 10 out of 10?!??!?    

Finally got an email saying no frosties  .....don't want to believe it......can one of you girlies out there please go and check the embryo lab and make sure there are not any embies that look like me still languishing in there !!!!!    

...did I mention I have reached the crazy stage....


----------



## Betty-Boo

Cem - honey all the best for your scan      
Mini x


----------



## lulumead

Cem - I'm sure all will be fine  

big hugs
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi there from Rodeo Drive restaurant in Brno where Sarah and I are about to tuck into huge steaks - yum! Will post more later but Claire just to say congrats on the scan - all looks good. Re orgalutran its pre filled syringe just stick it in tummy at forty five degrees  back after dinner Suitcase x


----------



## Betty-Boo

C - that sounds great honey - remember S always goes for quality over quantity... Fab news.  All thebest for next scan... not long now x x x


----------



## julianne

Cem chances are at least a few more will catch up.

Orgalutran is easy, don't worry about priming it as per instructions, just stick it in at the 45 degree angle or it can sting a little bit, and plunge slowly.  I found I got a red rash around the injection site for a few hours afterwards, but nothing serious.  Piece of cake.  Now the trigger injection had me panicked because it's a mixer, and thank God I had suity in the ladies with me, that's all I can say.  I'd probably still be there trying to figure out how to open the vials!


----------



## lulumead

Yours sound similar to mine, I had a few titchers which I think caught up...nurse said today...you know it only takes one!! So definitely quality over quantity, hope all runs to plan for your timings.

xx


----------



## midnightaction

Hi ladies

Had a lovely day today, went to the Castle this morning and spent a good 5 hours wandering around it, then it was time for tea in the Tea Rooms with suity and felix and then off to Rodeo Drive with suity for a giant steak which was delicious 

*suity*- Good luck for EC tomorrow, hope it all goes well, and don't forget to take all the chocolate with you !! 

*felix*- Hope you had a safe journey home, was so lovely to meet you 

*cem*- I didn't have a clue with the Orgalutran, I got my instructions on how to use it from a Czech nurse with very limited English, but it is very simple indeed. 

Big love to everyone else 

I got the results of my fertilization and it wasn't as good as I hoped it would be, only got 4 fertilized out of 10 and I was really hoping for a little bit more than that. I am just praying that they continue to grow and divide over the next couple of day 

Transfer set for Friday, but I am hoping for a small miracle (ok large miracle) and hoping we could maybe get to day 5.

Off to Prague tomorrow so need an early night

Sarah xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sarah honey - remember it only takes one...         for Friday x x 
Felix - been thinking of you - safe journey back honey x x
cem take care - not long now!! 
Suity   for tomorrow
Misti my honey - how are you??  reached the   stage.         
Winky - thinking of you      

Hi to everyone - big big hugs 
Mini x x


----------



## lulumead

felix...hope all ok with you, forgot you were out there too.
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Sarah, it does only take one! Sending your embies lots of    

Suity, good luck for EC tomorrow 

Claire, sending lots of  to your follies, the smaller ones still have time to grow. Good luck for your scan on Saturday 

Felix, hope all went well  

Hope everyone else is ok 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## RedRose

Hi everyone,

    Suity, thank you for the info about the Clexane.  Just wanted to wish you the best of luck for EC tomorrow.  I must admit I am in total awe of all of you who do IVF abroad, it's such a hard process anyway and to do it in a foreign country, sometimes on your own as well, I think is amazing.

    Sarah, I can understand you hoping for more embies, but a good quality four still gives you a good chance, and maybe even some frosties  .  I am keeping everything crossed that they do well over the next few days    

      Claire, the results of your scan sound great, best of luck and I hope the timings work out for you.

      Felix, hope you are home safe.  How did everything go?  Hope the results were positive 

        Hi to everyone else, love Rosi.


----------



## winky77

Hello Peeps....

Sarah.....sorry there was only 4 but am sure they will all be excellent ones!  Look forward to the update tomorrow   

Suity...   for EC


Felix....hope you got home ok and all went well  


Redrose......actually I've found IVF in Brno a lot less stressful than over here....you kind of go into a fertility bubble for the time you are out there and also if you want to there's usually lots of other peeps to meet up with so there's lots of support. And of course have laptop will travel and can also connect to all the lovely FFers back home.  When I did my first IVF in London (from a Scotland base) it was all a lot more of a logistic challenge and no-one around you really knows what you are doing as normal life just goes on.  Luckily, being self employed I can keep up with some work/emails whilst out there so it's not quite taking a week's holiday.. just 10% work; 70% holiday and 20% treatment perhaps! 

lol 

..Winky


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Morning all, 

Just about to head off to the clinic for EC but had to share my dream with you first. 

Was quite long so I'll skip most of the dull bits, but the funniest part was having EC in the garden of the clinic (not that it even has one in real life I don't think - but this dream one was lovely, in the style of a Japanese/Chinese garden with lots of water features and a couple of lovely Summer houses)

Not only that, but in full view of several colleagues from work and Harold Bishop from Neighbours    

I am a little bit worried about my subconscious - I mean what on earth was that telling me? No, on second thoughts, I don't even want to know!

Suitcase
x


----------



## Roo67

Hi Suity  - good luck for this morning, hope your dream doesn't come true 

May just mean that you will be relaxed and chilled  - not sure about ~Harold Bishop !!

Hope you get lots of lovely eggs,

R x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Good Luck Suity!!!


----------



## winky77

Hee hee hee....Suity's baby is going to look like a mini Harold Bishop!!  Just as long as doesn't grow up like that !!  

Reminds of my dream in Brno.....playing truth or dare and being dared to ride down the main street on the clinic trolley .....complete with legs in Stirrups and exposed fandango.....and similar to you there was a crowd of people.....mostly FFers I'd met out there.....all at the bottom of the hill cheering for me! 

Good Luck Chuck!  

..Winky


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Well, back from the clinic safely - although still feeling a bit shaken by the whole Harold Bishop thing  

14 eggs, which I am pleased about, but as I know from previous cycles, it's quality not quantity which seems to be my problem so not counting any chickens yet. The waiting game begins....

Usually sail through EC with no probs but today had nausea and really bad tummy pain afterwards, so bad I couldn't rest at all straight after EC and had to ask for drugs. She administered something intravenously and I managed to get some sleep and felt much better. Still very sore though. Maybe there was more prodding around this time. Am going to take it easy for the rest of the morning in my hotel room and then wander out after lunch. Weather is so beautiful - warm and sunny with blue skies, that I don't want to hide away indoors all day but for now I think I need rest and sleep (needless to say Harold and the rest of it kept me from a good sleep last night!)

Thanks for all the well wishes, lovely to know so many of you are thinking of me,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Yayyyy 14 little eggies honey - looking forward to the news tomorrow.
Rest up and take care
Mini x x x


----------



## lulumead

Glad to all went ok Suity...fingers crossed for lots of action in that dish tonight.
xx


----------



## julianne

....aaaaaaaand she's off!  Now it's the daily telephone thing, which is never fun!  Good lucky suity.


----------



## Elpida

Just wanted to wish the Abroadies lots of   and   I've lot track a bit, but am trying to catch up. It's great that there are so many of you out there together!

E x


----------



## madmisti

Grrr -just did personals for everyone but lost post!!! Will do it all again later!!

Meanwhile, lots of   and  to everyone

M x


----------



## midnightaction

Hello ladies just a quicky from me  

I am sat in a street cafe in Prague and the weather is gorgeous, I am in love with this city  

Anyway I spoke to stepan and today all 4 of my embies are still going ( wasn't convinced they weren't going to be if I am honest), I have

2 x 2 cell grade 2
2 x 4 cell grade 1 

Stepan assured me the 2 x 4 cells ones are good and where they should be on day 2 ( I will take his word for it  ) so those 2 will be coming back on board with me tomorrow. 

Will catch up properly when I am back in Brno 

Sarah xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Great news re the 4 cell grade 1's - that's perfect for today Sarah  

Glad weather is lovely in Prague. Has been beautiful all day here whilst I've been sleeping away the day and now I'm ready to head outside for an icecream we have thunder, lightening and I'm sure it's about to pour with rain - it's gone all dark and ominous  
Still ice cream shop is nearby, perhaps if I just quickly pop out (although nothing about me is quick today thanks to EC!)

Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Suity, the Japanese/Chinese garden sounds nice, but Harold Bishop of all people  . Great news re your 14 eggs, sorry that you felt unwell this time . Right - it's your eggs' turn to get down and dirty in the petri dish tonight  . Good luck for your call tomorrow . 

Sarah, glad that your embies are going strong . Good luck for ET tomorrow 

Hope everyone else is okay 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## some1

Congratulations on successful egg collection suity!  Your dream garden sounds lovely - my guess is it represents your womb - a lovely place for an embryo to snuggle in and grow !  As for the audience, maybe it means that the outcome of this treatment will be obvious for all to see ! The unconscious mind is an amazing thing !!     

Some1

xx


----------



## lulumead

great news sarah...sounds like you'll have a couple of lovely ones on board soon

suity: hope the rain stayed away whilst you got your icecream, and that you feel a bit better tomorrow.

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Some1 - it's Harold Bishop I'm worried about  

Lulu - good news re your 3 embies, good luck for ET. Got a bit wet heading out for icecream but it was worth it!

Suitcase
x


----------



## lulumead

maybe it just means your baby will be bald at the beginning - thats ok!

ooh I hadn't thought about them as embies yet...just fertilised eggs..I suppose they are  

xx


----------



## Damelottie

Good news Suity and Sarah


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sarah fab news on embies - got a right bumper crop here!!!  Go girls...    
GP has phoned and bloods were back - def  a   but that's what thought...... 
More time to lose more weight!! Yayyy  ready for when I can put it back on cos will be preggers...
Take care mini x x


----------



## madmisti

Mini - so sorry hun - know it is what you expected but still hard. At least you can close that chapter now and move forward - good luck with  weight loss hun

Sarah - that's great news - glad you are enjoying Prague. Hope all goes well with ET tomorrow - and then you will be PUPO too 

Suity - your dream ( and Winky's) had me in stitches    No idea on the Harold Bishop bit    reckon a dream therapist would have a field day with your and Winky's dreams!! Glad you got your ice cream despite having to brave the weather - good luck for fert rate tomorrow  

Lulu - where you posting about your tx hun? Not sure where you are up to - but lots of   and   for success!

Misti xx


----------



## lulumead

hi misti - I'm on the IVF board...not sure if everyone else is abroad, and its just me!
x


----------



## madmisti

Lulu - well that makes sense - should have worked that out for myself   I blame the progesterone! 3 embies from mild IVF is just great hun!!   for positive outcome for you  

You are an honorary abroadie!!

M x


----------



## lulumead

yes...have just started the lovely pessaries myself...what a pleasure  

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

horrid aren't they Lulu?

although I've got the joys of gestone injections to look forward to starting this eve - not sure which is worse  

But it's all worth it in the end if we get the desired result  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

hear hear suity.... altho must admit - not sure whether to use gestone or not next time.... mmm will ask the wonderful S....
Take care mini x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Mini - think I've just decided as this is last or second to last go with own eggs, that I am going to throw everything at it....list of drugs I'm on/have been on is quite scary but just feel like I've got to give myself max chance

Not at all looking forward to the gestone - Stepan asked who would do the injections and when I said I was going to do it myself, he actually patted my hand and said how sorry he was - not sure whether to be pleased he cares or embarrassed I'm such a sad  case  

BTW, I'm so sorry your BFN was confirmed with the blood tests but sounds like you are already making plans for next time, I always find that helps.... 

Suitcase
x


----------



## lulumead

I'm on something called utrogestan which are kind of ok to pop in, although it was a bit sticky doing the morning one on top of the two last night - yep its a 3 a day situation!  Good job no partner, no way would they be wanting to go near that!!! TMI  

Suity I'm sure you will be fine with the injections, you are amazingly strong, although its annoying that you are in the situation that you have to do it yourself.  You are not a sad case, and remember he's a bloke so he definitely wouldn't be able to do them to himself    Could you persuade him to come and do them for you?   if he is as dishy as everyone says...

Mini - glad you have a plan of action. sending     

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Lulu - hmm, he's nice enough but not my type personally  

I know I'll be fine. The thinking about it is worse than the actually doing it if you know what I mean. Once I get into the swing of it I'll be fine. Am at least pleased to have got some 5ml syringes as otherwise would have had to do every injection twice (since the agolutin which is CZ version of gestone is half as strong so you have to do two vials, which won't fit into a 2ml syringe..)

Just desperately hoping this one works - and stays around. Mind you, have to even get to ET before I can start hoping.... 

Suitcase
x


----------



## winky77

Hi Suity - is gestone the same as heparin/fragmin?  just wondering ? 

..Winky


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sarah and Suity congratulations on your

Mini so sorry that about your BFN

Lulu  for you too!!


Winky-Gestone is the injectable alternative to cyclogest (IM injection in the bum and thick oily stuff!)
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Winky - as JJ says, gestone is instead of cyclogest or other pessaries

I'm on heparin/clexane 40mg as well. 

So mornings I take vitamins, 1 x little blue estrofem tab, 1 x 25mg prednisolone, and evenings 1x 40mg clexane injection in tummy, 1 x gestone/agolutin injection in  , 1 x baby aspirin, and another little blue estrofem tab....

Hmm, need a spreadsheet to keep on top of it all  

Off for late bite with Sarah when she gets back from Prague in a few minutes. Was very naughty earlier and had Mcdonalds (as well as icecream) as just needed something quick, easy and salty! Still feeling a bit fragile around the tummy and very bloated - wish I could go out in my pyjamas, but that might be a bit much for the people of Brno! 

Happy evening all,
Suitcase
x


----------



## winky77

Hi Suity...

I am pretty much same as you except do 3 estrofem a day ...breakie, lunch and dinner!  And take 9 different vitamins and tablets at breakfast !  Luckily I can swallow them all at once otherwise it wud be lunchtime before I'd finished !  What's the explanation on gestone injections rather than cyclogest or utrogeston?  just curious! 

Enjoy later dinner with Sarah! 

lol
Winky x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Asked about 3 estrofem as had that last time but he said had looked at my lining and I didn't need 3....

Gestone is (apparently anyway - not sure there is any real evidence on this - as usual!) stronger than cyclogest. On cyclogest I bled day 9/10 post transfer. On gestone I get to test day. No evidence this changes the outcomes (had one BFP and one BFN on gestone) but at least it stops the obsessive knicker checking and lets me do a test rather than being let down by AF arriving early....

Oops, better get off to dinner, think it's Adria for pizza/pasta as I'm feeling too weak and feeble to walk any further tonight!

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky I too was thinking about gestone next time but in all honesty will prob stick with utrogestan and stay clear of cyclogest as that stuff really made me cramp - no af yet.... but can feel the wicked   is on her way.... Seeing as last one was 19th March!!  good old depot, progynova and utrogestan....      
I was on 40mg  clexane too - this doubles to 2 x 40mg a day once preggers... joyous but soooo worth it!!!
Arnica cream is fab for the bruising!!!
Take care mini xx x big hugs


----------



## winky77

ooooooo .....just seen a trailer for Neighbours featuring clips of Harold Bishop over the years.....apparently he leaves Neighbours for good in the Friday episode this week ......!    Perhaps off to meet his girlfriend Suity on holiday in the Czech Republic?!?


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Winky   

Think I saw that trailer earlier in the week before flying out here, so it was clearly in my brain somewhere....why on earth it came out in a dream about Reprofit and EC I have no idea though. If I didn't have so much else to worry about, I'd be concerned I was losing my marbles!

Spag bol and (more) icecream for tea, gestone injection all over and done with for tonight (ouch!), soon be time for more sleep I think - despite spending most of the day asleep already

Night all,
Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Still up - can't sleep....must be all the sleeping I did during the day....

Cem - Joe Mangel indeed   

11kg is very impressive - mine was 19kg...although I did bring a lot of work paperwork and books which probably added a good 5-10kg just on their own

Have a safe flight over, look forward to seeing you Sat,
Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks for the bubbles 

Just been reading about:

_On the evening of April 30th, Czechs gather to build a bonfire and prepare an effigy of the witch that kept winter around so long. Czechs used to believe that the power of witches would weaken as the weather got warmer. So they thought that if they made something that looked like a witch and burned it, they could finally get rid of the cold weather. First, they tie two large sticks together to form a cross. Then they stuff old shirts, pants and socks with straw and place a pointed hat on the top of the stack. The witch is tied to a broomstick and set aside until darkness falls. When the fire is roaring, people roast sausages on sticks, strum guitars, and sing their favorite songs. Everyone looks forward to nightfall, when they will face the spirits of the witches. As soon as it's dark, the effigy of the witch is brought out and held up for all to see. Then, with a heave of the arm, it is thrown on top of the bonfire. As the witch burns, so does the last of winter's chill._

No sign of any bonfires here though 

Suitcase
x


----------



## Candee

Suitcase,
All you reprofit girls should have dressed one up as AF   and had your own witch-burning! 
Cx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Candee - now if I'd only thought of that


----------



## madmisti

Suity - think Harold Bishop is leaving Neighbours so he can donate more often to ESB  !!!  Hope all that yummy food has made you feel better, and you do manage to sleep well tonight despite napping during day. And that you get good news tomorrow of course    I think that whole Czech witch burning thing sounds great - reckon it could signify no AF witch for us ladies on and soon to be on 2WW   

Claire - safe journey hun. Hope all goes well with the tx and you enjoy Brno    Well done on packing!!

Winky - hope last couple of days of 2WW not too tortuous hun  - we're all   for a BFP for you  

Lulu - good luck for news on embies tomorrow  


Ref progesterone, I am on Utrogestan too - first few days I felt really exhausted all the time and had a terrible headache one day, but this all settled so I have continued taking them orally - I just find that easier.

Well, a week from today I will know result    Still feeling very calm and unfazed by it all - just enjoying it really! But sure it will be different as test day approaches  

M x


----------



## winky77

oh yes....     is about right!  Tonight I am taking the      to bed with me as convinced I will get up in my sleep and do the test!


----------



## madmisti

Winky    Hope they look good in their uniform!! Put tests somewhere totally unaccessible ( like outside in the car!)  Rooting for you hun   

M xx


----------



## midnightaction

They were doing that witch burning thing in Prague yesterday, they had a big procession and then an sorta fair thing afterwards, I saw it advertised but I stayed way clear because they would of taken one look at me, a single woman with cats and I would have been taken for a witch instantly !! 

Claire- Safe journey and see you tomorrow  

Am off to pick my embies up now, I hope they have been behaving in the night anf continuing to grow  

Sarah xx


----------



## Roo67

Good luck for transfer Sarah

R x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sarah - all the best honey - thinking of you         Not long now and you'll be pupo!!!!  Yayyy...
As for witch burning - wish someone would burn mine...   is slowly starting and can tell will be the mother of all!!  At last the (.)(.)'s are starting to go down!!!  Yay!

Take care mini x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Safe flight Claire - see you tomorrow

I'm going to check out Villa Tugendhat at 1pm, but def up for dinner, as is Sarah, so we'll be in touch

Have to wait until 1pm to find out about my embies....agh.....

Suitcase
x


----------



## midnightaction

Well I am now officially PUPO, have 2x Grade 1 8 cell embies on board , very glad that they kept growing overnight  

Was going to go into town but suity just told me that it is some sort of public holiday and there is some sort of Neo Nazi demonstration going on with armed police everywhere  

Based on that I am gonna give town a bit of a miss  

Suity- Good luck for your fertilization results, only 35 mins left to wait  

Big love to everyone else, especially my fellow PUPO ladies  

Sarah xx


----------



## lulumead

great news sarah...see you over on the 2WW board  

safe journey back.
x


----------



## Damelottie

Many congrats on being PUPO Sarah    ^reiki

Hope your news is good Suity 

Safe flight Cem xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Well, weird old day in Brno today as Sarah mentioned below (congrats on being PUPO Sarah - 2x 8 cell grade 1 is brilliant  )

It's a public holiday so I was expecting the shops to be shut. Wandered out around 11am thinking little sit down in a cafe in the sunshine only to find all cafes/restaurants in centre of town are closed, no trams running up/down the main street and armed police with riot gear and dogs all over the place. Quite scary actually. Made my way to main square and had a chat with a couple of Czech girls who explained that around 1000 neoNazis/'anarchists' are planning to march through town from the station to the square and then hold some sort of rally. 
Apparently violence is expected and best to steer clear....there are helicopters overhead and I have never seen so many heavily armed police in one place

Went for a little walk around the cathedral and then decided it was all too strange and have returned for now to the comfort of the Grand....outside which there are police in riot gear and the street is closed off  

So, all a bit strange really and a shame to be stuck indoors on a lovely sunny day but thought better to be safe than sorry - don't want to get caught up in something I don't understand...

As for embies, of the 14 eggs, 10 were mature enough for ICSI and 8 fertilised. Now we wait and see. 8 out of 10 fertilising is good but it's always been the developing which is the problem for me. Tomorrow we'll review and also discuss possible PGD...transfer def Tues so now re-booking flights, hotel etc...

Love
Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Coco

Yes, it's just quite strange. The city is really quiet, but obviously waiting for it all to kick off. Was supposed to be 1pm but no signs outside of any marching anarchists yet.....

All I can hear from hotel room are helicopters constantly overhead

Part of me is tempted to go out and see what's going on, but the sensible part of me is sticking to hotel room for now!

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

God how strange..... 
Congratulations on fertilisation rate        suity......
take care love mini x x x


----------



## midnightaction

Yeah I am starving (my embies are demanding cake and ice cream !! ) and I can't go out and get anything until this crazy rally thing is over and done with. I did find a cucumber in the fridge so have had to make do with that, but it is hardly cake !!! 

Sarah xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Sarah - you will be fine if you head to Mendlovo square or round there. And the Tesco Express is open - you just need to approach it from the back/side streets and not try to go up the main street or too close to Freedom Sq
Some of the cafes etc round there were also open, it's only the main street/square and down here by the station which seem to be off limits...although even here there are people strolling around so it can't be that dangerous

Can't see what's happening from my hotel room but can hear lots of barking dogs and constant drone of helicopters....so bizarre for a quiet little place like Brno!

Will pop out in a hour or so and check out what's happening

Suitcase
x


----------



## midnightaction

Ok keep me updated Agent Suity !!! 

Sarah xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi Girls,

Just to let you know I am thinking about you all at the various stages and send   to you all.

sounds like you are having a good time out there in Brno at the moment.

 for good news tomorrow suity

I am reading but not posting too much as am mega stressed with my assignment, presentation, etc etc, once they are all out of the way i will be back here much more.

R xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Roo - good luck with assignment etc
Sorry it's so stressful, worth it in the end though...and fab holiday coming up very soon you lucky thing  

Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

Suity - best to avoid I think!! Great news on fert rate - lots of dividing vibes winging their way to Reprofit for those embies to grow  

Sarah -PUPO lady!! Welcome to 2WW madness  

Roo - hate assignments    Hope you get it all done soon and can look forward to your fantastic holiday  

Claire - safe journey hun  

Coco - are you on 2WW too now?

Winky - not long now!   

M x


----------



## lulumead

Suity: hope the embies do their thing over night and you have a good crop tomorrow, have you got som fun things lined up over the weekend to help the time pass quickly?

Roo: hope you get assignments done soon and can do some nicer things  

Claire: I assume you are on your way now, so does that mean you suity and sarah will all be there together or Sarah are you heading back?

Hope the march doesn't turn into anything scary.
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Lulu - I'm going to check out Villa Tugendhat tomorrow - Mies van der Rohe designed art deco house here in Brno recommended by Felix. Then Sunday I think I may head to the lake for some sunbathing (was thinking of a day trip to Vienna or Prague but not sure I've got the energy to be honest - just fancy relaxing for a couple of days as the weather is so lovely)

Sarah is here until Sunday so the 3 of us (and Claire's sis) are having dinner Saturday night - looking forward to it already - especially we we're thinking steak house - yum!

Going to brave the big outdoors in a minute and see if I can see what's happening out there, still lots of helicopter noise but not much else. Am assuming the action is mostly in the main sq so if I stay away from there should be OK
Will keep you all posted - very dramatic!
Suitcase
x


----------



## lulumead

it sounds really nice in Brno. have fun time.  Might go and sit in the garden myself now as the sun is shining.
x


----------



## madmisti

Suity -are you sure that all the police and helicopters aren't for a suprise visit from Harold bishop  

M xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Misti -   

Picked a bad time to go out wandering. It seems the demo is about to make its way from the square back down to the station (which is right opposite the Grand) 
Lots of streets closed off and despite my waving hotel room key and looking lost, riot police refused to let me through. Had to walk very long way round but am safely back in room now and staying here a while longer. 

Poor old Sarah is out there somewhere trying to get here....hopefully we'll end up in the same place at some point so we can try and find somewhere for dinner later!

Suitcase
x


----------



## winky77

Ooooo  Agent's Suity and MidnightAction....!!   

I hope you are both safe .....altho have to say I am strangely attracted to the idea of lots of men in uniform waving their big batons around!?!?  Hormones ?!?!

I have come all over all protective of Brno....think I've bonded with the place!!  Was actually surfing property websites the other day as was thinking it would be a lucrative venture to buy a flat out there and rent it to the constant flow of FFers heading into town.....just an idea......altho have no money of course with all this TTC.....and firstly need to raise at least £70k to finish off my current property venture and turn my basement into a separate flat.....ho hum.....  that's a very big begging bowl needed!  Maybe the twins will take after their 'model' sperm donor and I can send them out to model Pampers?!?

Suity.....great fertilisation rate....got everything crossed for you this time....you really are giving it your all! 

Sarah.....congrats on being PUPO !!!  See you on the 2ww thread....if only for a little overlap ! 

CEM.....safe trip out there! 

Roo....good luck with the last push on your assignment ! 

Well I resisted testing this morning......I had to go off to client meetings so knew it wouldn't be good thing....but was very close to storing some of my early morning pee to then test when I get back tonight !  The thing that put me off 'storing' pee was last night's dream..... in which I had sneaked into the upstairs flat to have a nosy whilst my new tennant was away (not sure if I have confessed on here that I have a crush on him!) ....but in the dream I get taken short and don't want to waste the pee as it's OTD.  Of course I could just go straight back down the stairs to my own flat but of course I don't do that.  I search around for something to catch the pee in but the only 'vessels' I can find are egg cups.....so I'm squatting on his kitchen floor ******* into a dozen little egg cups and then I hear him coming up the stairs..... thinking quickly I madly start splashing some of the p*ss on the ceiling as I think I can tell him that there's a roof leak that's coming through right down to my flat and that's why I am there 'investigating'.....except I forget that my pants are round me ankles (another fandango exposure dream?!?!?)..... oh my gawd.....I'll never be able to look him in the eye....when he gets back (he really is away....and I really was tempted to have a nosy in the flat...but of course I didn't do it !!!) 

So the upshot is that I still have not tested.....but tomorrow is d-day!  If feel sick at the thought...

lol

..Winky


----------



## bingbong

Winky your dream really made me laugh!!! Think that it even beats Suity's Harold Bishop dream!  

I wish you lots of         for testing tomorrow   well done on waiting till the day.

Suity and Sarah I hope that you are doing ok in Brno and have evaded riots and police and batons!! It really doesn't sound like much fun. I hope that you manage to find somewhere nice for dinner too.

Congrats on ec suity, I hope that they are growing well for you    

Sarah, congrats on ET, I hope that your embies settle in for the long haul  

Cem, good luck!! 

I think that's everyone who is out there, I have been keeping up with everyone, can't believe how busy this thread is and hopefully there will be a bumper crop of   coming up  

  to all those waiting for testing day   

Bingbong x


----------



## Betty-Boo

yes have to agree bingbong - winky's dream was hilarious - should it now be wee wee-wee winky      
all the best for tomorrrow honey                  
bingbong - fab news on weight loss - whats your secret honey!!!  That's amazing... both you and roo are putting me to shame...
Take care mini x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Winky - you def win on the weird dream front, Harold pales into insignificance....
And yes, some of the men in uniform had pretty impressive batons   

Just back from dinner with Sarah. By the time we went out things had all calmed down a lot, and now there is just lots of police tape and these awful bits of yellow paper everywhere with 'jew' and Star of David on them
Googled the march and it was nasty right wing stuff...can't believe people still hold those sorts of views....very sad  

We went to Cafe Onyx (off the main square) - Felix and I had lunch there the other day too. Not sure if it's on the list of good spots already but I'd def recommend it - pastas, risottos, great salads, steaks etc. Really modern interior, not smoky at all. And reasonable price. No wifi is the only downside....

Feeling very full after my risotto, so settling in for an evening of lounging around in pjs watching dvds I think  

Love to all, and especially Winky for test day tomorrow
Suitcase
x


----------



## midnightaction

I second suitys thoughts on what went on here today and it makes me kind of sad to know that people still hold these kind of views, plus it was really quite scary. When I got into the centre of town it was all closed off and there were hundreds of police everywhere in full riot gear and mounted police as well, I just wanted to get out of there as soon as possible.

Thankfully it was all over and done with pretty quickly and these neo-nazi's have been shipped back to where ever they have come from and the town is open again.

Cafe Onyx was gorgeous and the decor just lovely, you have to visit it if you get a chance  

I have named my embies (because doing that keeps me sorta sane) so hence forth from now on they shall be referred to as Mulder and Scully !!! 

Claire- Hope your journey was ok, I will be around all day tomorrow so if you fancy meeting up then let me know, I can show you some of the sights, and by sights I mean chocolate shops !! 

Sarah xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh, talking of chocolate, I checked Winky's guide and Death By Choc is on Postovska which is off to the right from the square so we were in totally the wrong spot!

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&tab=wl

Let's put it on the list for tomorrow!
Suitcase
x

/links


----------



## Lou-Ann

Suity, congratulations on your fertilisation rate, hope they continue to thrive 

Sarah, glad that ET went well, congratulations on being pupo 

Claire, have a safe journey, good luck for tx 

Winky, good luck for testing tomorrow   (for some reason I thought you were testing on Monday  )

Hope everyone else is okay 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## madmisti

Winky - fab dream!!! How come you remember them? - I never remember mine - which judging from yours is maybe no bad thing    Goodness knows what a psychoanalyst would make of them   ( always wondered why anyone would want to see an analayst who is psycho  !!)  Well done on holding out on testing - we are all wishing you well    - if positive thoughts can turn into positive HPT's, you wil be fine  

Suity and Sarah - glad you didn't get too caught up in march, though sounds pretty scary. It is amazing  that anyone can still hold such beliefs    That's why us strong sensible ladies should have children - to raise strong sensible adults who will hopefully always outnumber the mad fundamentalists

Suity - hope you enjoy your weekend just waiting for ET    Wish I was still there  

Sarah - Mulder and Scully indeed - wondered what names you would come up with   Hope they are snuggling in   

Claire - you should be there by now - hope journey was good and you enjoy Brno - and of course, hope all goes well with tx  

As for me, just about everyone I have met in last few days - 99% of whom know nothing about tx - in fact most of whom are not even people I know ( like receptionist at Osteopaths) - has been telling me I look really well and glowing!!! I am hoping this is a good sign ( might just be because I am happy to be PUPO, or because I am sleeping better than usual on Progesterone) Is quite spooky though!

Talking of the osteopath ( who I see every month as have chronic back problems after an emergency spinal op some years ago), my back and neck are a lot better than usual and even he noticed and was surprised. Think it might be the progesterone which I know softens ligaments etc in prep for delivery. Anyway, nice side effect! 

Love
Misti xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

winky what an odd dream!!!  

Sarah and Suity good look out there, all sounds positive on the embryo front.l


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,

    Could not physically post last night as was sat here with tears of laughter rolling down my face and could not stop the giggles from Winky's comment about Harold Bishop leaving Neighbours for Brno     Wish my dreams were as entertaining.  So hoping for a BFP for you tomorrow.

    Suity, keeping my fingers crossed for strong embies for you and thanks for reading my mind about posting whereabouts of the Death by Chocolate place, might be one place I have to check out .  
      Incidentally my mum once ( literally ), bumped into Harold Bishop when he was down in panto in Southampton.  They did that sort of dance that people do when they are trying to get round each other, so she always told everyone that she had danced with Harold Bishop.  Not that anyone was overly impressed .  

    Misti, please tell me that it is not the actual doctors that do the insemination for IUI  , everyone keeps saying how young and gorgeous they all are!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And what is Czech for "can I have the small size speculum please?"  Glad you are feeling so well, I hope it continues next week, with a BFP at the end 

      Sarah, congratulations on being PUPO with Mulder and Scully and safe journey home.

    Good luck to everyone else whatever you are up to , hope everyone has a nice weekend, love Rosi.


----------



## madmisti

Rosi - fraid it is the drs who do the IUI'S!! Though they do have lady Dr now too - Daniella - she did my ET and was lovely   My 3 IUI's I had Stepan, then Marcel then Marek ( swoon!) - I mean 3 separate tx of course, not all 3 in one go   All very easy but one with Marek was funny - afterwards he was looking at my fandango talking to the sperm he had just injected saying 'go on, make her pregnant' Was funny more than embarassing but a bit surreal    And they all speak good English so you won't have to learn the Czech for  'a small one please'!!! Czech is SUCH a hard language that if you tried to learn this, goodness knows what you actually might be saying  !!  Hope scan all ok today hun  

Winky - posted elsewhere but so sorry  


Sarah - hope Mulder and Scully are snuggling in. Haven't named mine - did think about 'Ronnie and Reggie' but thought might be asking for trouble!!


Claire - you there yet? Hope all well and Brno nice and sunny for you  

Misti xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Ha ha - sprinting is not something I shall be doing any time soon   

I've enjoyed Villa Tugendhat today (tour was in Czech though which was a bit of a drawback) and then Sarah and I went to the Mendel museum. Looking forward to steak for dinner 

Tomorrow I'm planning to head to the lake to sit in the sun, Monday the caves near Blansko and then Tues transfer at 12.30, Weds 6am bus to Vienna for flight home....how time flies

Right, off for steak now  
Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Have a great time- glad to see you've arrived safe and sound claire.
Take care enjoy your steaks!!!


----------



## lulumead

glad you arrived safe Claire...have fun with the others out on the town.
xx


----------



## Sima

Hi Ladies

Claire - I'm glad to see you arrived safely in Brno.  Have fun in Vienna tomorrow.

Well I am now officially an abroadie.   I am flying the flag stateside and I am currently under going donor IVF at Cornell in New York.  They have got me on the estrogen priming protocol with ganirelix which is supposed to be a good protocol for ladies with high FSH.  Essentially, I had to monitor my cycle from the first day of my period in April and I had to call the clinic as soon as I detected my LH surge.  10 days later I had to start wearing estrogen climara patches on my buttocks  .  I had to put one patch on a cheek and then change it every other day until the start of my next period.  I then had to take ganirelix (a drug which stops premature ovulation like buserilin) for 3 days.  

Well all went well and I got my period on Tuesday which just happened to be the day I flew out to NY.  In for day 2 scan the following day and then I started on the stimming. I am on 450 of Follistim (puregon) and 150 Menopur.  So 600 IU in total which is the same as I took last time but a different mix of the drugs.  I am currently on day 4 of stimming so I don’t have much to report just yet.  I have to go into the clinic on Monday for my second scan so I will then see if I have any little follicles growing or not. 

NY is great.  I stayed with friends in Long Island for the first few days but I got fed up with the 4 hour round trip into the clinic so I have now rented a small studio a few blocks from the clinic.  I have a couple of friends who are going to fly out to join me for a few days next week which will be cool.

This is a real gamble for me because I have come a long way for my next go at tx but I thought given my poor response to my last cycle I should really pull out all the stops this time.  I obviously really want this to work for me and so far I am feeling very positive but if it does not then I think I will have so much further to fall since I have invested so much more financially and emotionally into this cycle.  Ho Hum nothing ventured nothing gained  .

I will try to post more regularly to give you an update as to how I am getting on.  Posting on here seems to make everything more real – if you know what I mean.  So far I have been impressed with the clinic.  It’s not as busy as I thought it was going to be and today I was in and out within 20 mins.  The doctors and nurses respond to emails and have been very kind.  I have also given a whole lot of drugs from the clinic for free.  They know that I am paying for this tx out of pocket so the nurses have given me some of the left over unopened drugs which have been donated to the clinic by patients who have finished their treatment.

The weather is nice out here.  It was 30 degrees when I got here but it has dropped a bit since then and I have also brought the rain with me.

Sima


----------



## Roo67

Good luck with with this cycle Sima - hope this is the one, you kept that quiet or did i just miss it ?!?

Brno ladies, glad the town has calmed down today, was talking to my Czech colleague today and she said they used to have these Marches and stopped for a while and have now started them up again  - Always 1st May too.

R x


----------



## Damelottie

OOoh Sima - thats very exciting. Good luck   

I do wish the clinics here would do something like that with drugs. I often wonder how much ends up getting thrown away because people can't get rid of it. I threw away quite a lot of menopur once. I just wasn't prepared to give them back to Care because I was convinced they'd re-sell them. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Enjoy your steak girls  

xxxx


----------



## lulumead

brilliant news Sima...great idea to do it in NY - hope you are having a good time hanging out too. Sounds like they are on the case with your treatment. Crossing everything that this is the one, sending lots of positive vibes            .

Look forward to reading how you get on, patches on your   sounds like a new thing  

good luck for Monday scan.
  
xx


----------



## RedRose

Winky, just wanted to say I am so so sorry it was a BFN this time.  I was reading your poem and comments on the other thread and I know how you feel, I've never smoked, hardly ever drink and still can't get my body to do what other people do so easily.  But I think the way you are dealing with things is inspiring, along with so many other girls that I have followed over the last year or so.  Your holiday sounds just the thing to re-charge yourself and I hope you have a fabulous time.
                          massive   to you, love Rosi.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

sima I think the drugs returned to a clinic is a good idea, I have also thrown our Merional,synarel, preg test kits, pregynl.  I know that people don't know how the drugs have been stored so they cannot be guaranteed, but who on earth would anyone knowingly do something to jeopardise their own or someone else cycle by incorrect drug storage.  A friend was on a ?yahoo site and they exchange IVF drugs, shame it isn't legal on here.

Best of luck in Cornell- I got their brochures when I started off on this journey, it is has some if not the highest success rates in the US, and does specialise in male infertility.  Do you mind me asking how much is your cycle costing approx. Claudine on FF was there and is not pregnant again, I followed her FF  diary.

L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Yayy sima I'm so happy to read that things are moving forward - go girl


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Sima - great news that you are on your way again, sounds like you have found the right solution for you and the people at Cornell sound truly lovely.....and there are certainly worse places to spend some time than NYC!!

Off to the Brno lake today to soak up some sun and read my book, will be back later. Cem and sis off to Vienna today and Sarah leaves this afternoon so shall be on my lonesome for a day or two  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

enjoy the lake suitcase, the weather is miserable here wish we were all with you sunning ourselves.


----------



## winky77

But it's sunny in Scotland !!!!!! 

Sima.....wow....!!  Like Roo, I seem to have missed that you were heading Stateside for treatment?!?!?    I LOVE NYC.  I spent a magic few months working there when I was a slightly naive 21 year old and it was one of the most character-forming things I've ever done.  I've always had a soft spot for the place ever since and go back when I can.  It sounds like you're going to be out there for a while?  I am so impressed you are throwing everything at this go.....patches on your bum?!?!  That's a new one!  Are you using a US donor then?  I'd love to know how you made the decision on Cornell.  Best of luck with it all. 

lol

..Winky


----------



## midnightaction

Hello ladies 

Well as I spend my last few hours here in Brno I have to say I am really quite sad to be leaving it behind it has been a really pleasurable 11 days and the fact that I am leaving this place with my precious cargo on board makes it it even better. Wheather this cycle results in a positive or a negative then I will always have a special place for Brno in my heart, and particularly for the clinic and the Dr's who have made this the nicest cycle I have ever been through 

*sima* Wow NYC is amazing, but then I love my shopping so that is one place you can't beat for amazing shopping. I have also heard how wonderful Cornell is so I am hoping that they will be able to work their magic for you 

*misti* I can't believe how close to testing day you are, it seems like yesterday we were out at the lake after your transfer and now it is almost time to test !! 

Stay strong and calm and don't test early...........you know it makes sense !! 

Big hugs and kisses to the rest of you ladies 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Roo67

Have a safe flight home Sarah,

Suity - Hope you have alovely day at the lake, seems strange you saying that you are going to soak up the sun, when i was there it was frozen and people ice skating on it !!

Cem - have a lovely time in Vienna

It sunny in the norhteast too but a little windy, not quite sunbathing weather though !!
R x


----------



## madmisti

Sarah - safe flight hun. Hope  Mulder and Scully are behaving  

Suity - enjoy your time at  the lake - without the 2 mile hike Sarah And I did to it after getting off at wrong tram stop!

Claire - hope you are enjoying Vienna

Yes, test day is starting to get scarily close now - have nerves now when I think about it but rest of time I'm fine  .

M x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Lovely day at the lake today....although I have a sunburnt nose now!

Latest update from clinic: 3x 8 cell and 3x 7 cell (didn't mention the other 2 so am assuming they've given up already). No call tomorrow so just got to keep fingers crossed they do what they are supposed to between now and ET on Tues lunchtime. This is the bit where mine tend to slow down so very nervous but nothing I can do except wait...
Think I will head to the caves near Blansko tomorrow to take my mind off things. I'm alone here now as Sarah has flown home and Cem and her sis are in Vienna - doesn't do to sit around thinking about it all too much, so I'm sure a little sightseeing will help. And the caves ticks off perhaps the last thing in Brno I haven't seen or done  

Sarah - hope you, Mulder and Scully had a lovely flight home, and the Holiday Inn at Stansted treats you well! And no, it isn't test day yet   

Misti - not long now. Am thinking of you, those last few days before testing are horrid. Sending   your way

Cem - hope you and sis are enjoying Vienna, so many great things to see and do there. And make sure you get to one of the cafes for cake of some description. They rave about the Sachertorte, but actually I prefered the apple strudel!

Roo - did you get your meds sorted? Hope so...bet you're really looking forward to your holiday now....

Love to anyone I've missed. Still sunny in Brno this evening, will wander out for dinner shortly and then I think it's an evening in with the DVDs for me  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Sima

Oh Suity - I am so jealous.  It is raining here in NYC and has been all day.  I do hope the weather picks up soon since I have a lot of sight seeing to fit in whilst I am out here.  Unfortunately, I do not have money to go shopping since I am throwing all my spare cash at getting through this cycle.  Let's hope the sun comes back soon.  Good news on your embies.  Let's hope they keep on growing.  You have gone through so much to make sure your body is right for this cycle I am keeping my fingers crossed.

Sorry girls - I did keep this all rather quiet but I have had quite a lot on my mind recently and as I said posting seems to make everything seem more real.  I did a lot of research on Cornell via FF and I also met with one of the docs whilst I was out here briefly in Jan.  It was the Cornell doc who told me to go for another Hysco which subsequently led to me finding my fibroid.  JJ1 I too read Claudine's FF diary and it was a real inspiration to me.  I chatted to her on the phone a while back and originally I thought we would meet up in NY in March since that was when I thought I would have been able to cycle but my little fibroid put pay to that.    I am hoping that some of her success rubs off on me.

I am going in off my day 6 scan and ultrasound tomorrow.  I am hoping that there will be some signs of life down there.  My follies took their time to grow the last time.  Cornell does daily monitoring so hopefully they will be able to pick on things fairly quickly.  I have just discovered that a box of Follistim 900 costs approx £500 (ouch) and I was given 2 boxes plus one of Follistim 300 plus some Menopur so I think I saved more than I originally thought.  I will go in with my begging bowl tomorrow for some more.  It's a shame they don't do the same thing in the UK.  I am using US donor sperm from Xytex.  It was fairly easy since I imported from Xytex the last time so I knew their policies and was comfortable with my donor choice.

The cost of tx in Cornell is huge!!!  So if this does not work then I do not know where to go to next.  I might see if a UK clinic would follow the same protocol if I show them my notes.  IVF is $8,900 & ICIS is a further $2,500.  And the $ is making everything more expensive.  Pooh     I have been blessed with the most wonderful parents in the world and they have given me a large amount of the money towards the cost.  I also had some savings (which I had originally planned to get me through maternity leave but I will deal with that when I get to it).  The clinic is supposedly the No 2 in the US.  In the US they will also put in 3 embies in ladies under 40 so that increases the chances as well.   Once again - I deal with that when I get to it but if I am blessed with 3 embies then I think they will all get put back in. 

I will also hopefully be meeting up with another FF lady on 19 May.  She is moving out to NY with her DH and has an initial consultation booked with Cornell.

I have also been amazed by some of my friends.  I told one of my old university mates of my plans and he immediately said that he would fly out from the UK to spend a long weekend and support me on my trips to the clinic if I promised to show him the sights of NY.  Hell Yes - so he is flying out on Friday.  It was quite funny because I used to have a huge crush on him but nothing came of it.  I almost jumped across the table, when he offered to come, since I wanted to say sod NY why don't you be my donor!! He is single and good looking and obviously sweet natured   .  Oh dear I think this is the hormones making me randy!!.  The other friend who is coming out is an ex boyfriend who I stayed in touch with.  He is working in the US so will come to NY for a few days as well.  Aren't men like buses.......  Enough of that I must stay focused on my task.

Sarah - I hope you are enjoying being PUPO.  Did you have a good flight back home?  How did you manage with your big suitcase?  Mine weighs 20kg.  I might be leaving stuff with my friends in Long Island at this rate.

Misti - I have been reading your posts and you are such an inspiration.  I am keeping my fingers crossed for the rest of your 2ww.  I love your attitude and I hope some of it rubs off on me.  I have been a bit weepy of late.  Keep on glowing.  

Cem - I hope you and your sister enjoyed Vienna.  I went there for a long weekend last year before starting tx.  It's a lovely city.  The sachetorte is wonderful and extremely moorish.

Sorry about the long post.  I hope all you lovely ladies are okay.

Sima x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Suity - Fab news on embies - wouldn't get too worried abiout embie nos.  I know when I rang I had gone from 6 to 7 fertilised embies.... think that they look at them through 3D lenses sometimes!!      when I turned upon the day it was back down to 6 again... so sort of took what they said with a good pinch of the white stuff.  They sound like they are doing great!!   
Sima - my you've been busy - wishing you all the success in the world honey.  It does seem more expensive - explains why a lot of american ladies travel to repro... You take care and have everything crossed        
Sarah safe journey back to cornwall - send my best to plymouth as you pass through - sooooo miss home.,  Back there for a weekend in a couple of weeks.
Misti honey - how you doing  Take care thinking of you      
claire have a great time in vienna    
hi to everyone - apologies if missed anyone - am having the af from hell.... nurofen and cocodomol are not really taking the edge of it.... thank god for my microwave hot water bottle.... 
Take care big big hugs
mini x x


----------



## bingbong

Sima I loved reading all of your 'long' post so don't apologise!!! Your clinic sounds great and those free drugs were definately worth getting so hopefully you will get more tomorrow   I really hope that their protocol and daily scans work their magic for you Sima and all goes well      sounds great being in NY (even in the rain), shame that you can't afford to go shopping though! 

And lovely that you will have visitors, I hope that you manage to restrain yourself (or not)   But I would imagine that it could feel quite lonely being so far from home for tx, so it is great that you have friends, FF and other FFs having tx there to support you   I really look forward to hearing more about your journey.

Sarah, I hope that you made it home ok  

Suity, hope that you aren't feeling too lonely, enjoy your DVDs   Hope that the embies are growing well  

Misti, hope that you have had a good day and are still glowing and feeling positive  

Cem, hows the trip to Vienna? 

Roo, I hope things are coming along for you. I think that you had an assignment to do (bit like me you always seem to!) so I hope that is going ok, I am currently doing an 8000 word assignment!! Not enjoying it and am on 2500 words and already think that I have too many and will have to cull most of them   dammit. 

Mini, sorry to hear that you are in pain and the drugs aren't working   

 everyone else

bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Sima, great to hear that you are moving forward with your next cycle of tx . Great that you managed to get some drugs for nothing too. How nice of your friends to fly over to spend time with you. Hope everything goes well for you, good luck  

Suity, good news re your embies  . Glad that you are relaxing and enjoying your stay in Brno 

Claire, hope that you and your sis have had a nice day in Vienna  

Sarah, hope that you are now safely home with your precious cargo  

Mini  , sorry that you are having the af from hell 

Hope everyone else is okay 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42

*Welcome to the lucky 5th thread! *
*
Let's hope there's loads and loads more  coming our way....*

 *Current and imminent treatment* 

 *Barcelona* 

RichmondLass - IM, June? (IVF) 

JJ1 - IVI considering next steps 

 *Reprofit,Czech Republic* 

Roo - 13 - 16 June (DE IVF) 

Misti - 23 - 25 June ? (DEFET) 

 *Abroadie mums, babies, mums to be and bumps * 

SuzieB (Reprofit) - DEIVF  Meredith born 26/11/2008

Orchidsage (Reprofit) - DEIVF   - Born 04/2009

Maya (Reprofit) OEIVF   EDD 01/08/09

Lady Lottie (Reprofit) DEFET   EDD 08/08/09

Tinkelbunny (South Africa) DEFET   EDD ??/02/10

Love & hugs Felix xx

Ps, please PM me updates and corrections (it gets so busy on here, PMs make sure I can find the info!  ) and I'll update them here...


----------



## Felix42

Well, it's that time again ladies. Please make your way to thread No 5!

>>>>> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=192826.0

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## RedRose

Yaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!  I am first after Felix of course.  My first time.  Good luck to all the above ladies.  Here's to loads of May BFPs!, love Rosi.


----------



## winky77

me next....just bookmarking!


----------



## Betty-Boo

thank you felix honey...
hope everything's ok your end    
Mini x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sima really wish you lots of luck in Cornell-are you on a long or short protocol?  I presume that the price doesn't include drugs (does it include bloods and scans?)  are you staying with friends or have you rented somewhere?

This thread is very busy with Cem, Suity and Sarah all cycling at the moment!!  Good Luck to you all
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Well, me and my book are just back from lovely pasta at Fisher Cafe - it's a good book but not as good as having other people to talk to  

Injections to come and then a restful evening

Love to all our abroadies
Suitcase
x

PS Felix - did you get your test results yet?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Take care Suity have a peaceful evening and hope that your Embryos continue to do well
L x


----------



## Felix42

Hello, wish I'd been there with you Suity! I don't get my test results for approx 2 weeks but hoping all is ok.  Mini, I'm fine thanks - hope you are too.  

I've been having a proper AF type bleed since the hysteroscopy (which found I'd got only a slightly septate uterus, plus also located and removed a polyp, so all round a good MOT hopefully)  They're testing the polyp but I'm hoping all is well. Trouble is now, this puts back my proper AF yet again - presumably I'm back at Day 1. The good news on that though is that I might get to spend some time with Roo when I get my frosties! 

Hope everyone is doing ok.  Wishing you lots of  Suity, CEM, Sima and Sarah!  Hello too to Mini, Rosi, Winky and JJ.

Lots of love to all Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Felix - sounds like the hysterscopy was worth its while.. .. hopefully you'll back out there to collect your precious   and with Roo - even better!!!  Wishing you all the best honey       can't believe both you and Roo will be out in Brno next month!  Not long for obeline either!!!
Take care mini x x


----------



## Roo67

oohh Felix, that would be great, when do you think you might be out there ??

R x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Felix so pleased that your hysteroscopy and polyp removal went well, my consultant said that a recent (less than 3 month) hysteroscopy can increase chance of a cycle working as the uterine cavity has had a good clear out.

L x


----------



## madmisti

Felix - sure all will be well with polyp  - they are quite common.  Hope time flies  till you are out again getting frosties - will be lovely if it is same time as Roo is there  !  Thanks for new thread  

Roo - not long till your fab holiday - hope assignment etc getting done so you can look forward to a lovely relaxing break  

Suity - sounds like a lovely relaxing day by lake    Hope you enjoy the caves tomorrow - as I have always been in Brno for such a short time, have never managed to get to them but hope to one day - on visit with child of course, or having tx for sibling   Hope it serves as good distraction before ET on Tuesday - lots of positive vibes that embies stay strong  

Claire - hope you and your sister enjoying Vienna - and you are not getting too uncomfortable from ovaries bursting with follies!

Sarah - hope you have a good night in hotel and then complete your journey hope safely tomorrow - with M & S on board  

Sima - glad you will have some company out there soon. You are really giving it the best shot you can so lots of   and   for positive outcome  

I am still feeling good - quite scary really. Very tired today, but still not stressing about test - no idea how I am managing to stay so chilled this time, but glad I am!

Love to all
Misti x


----------



## Sima

Felix - good news on your hysteroscopy.  It's a shame that it does put the timing back a bit but at least you have been given a thorough once over which can only be a good thing.  I was told to have one natural AF following the hysteroscopy which should clear out the lining and then you should be good to go with your next tx.  

Mini - sorry to hear you are having the AF from hell.  I hope things begin to ease up soon.

JJ1 -  I am on short protocol.  The only real difference was the estrogen priming protocop (EPP) which I did for 5 days before my AF and stimming.  The EPP is supposed to suppress artificially FSH (I think) before starting stimming.  They tested my FSH on day 2 so I will ask them tomorrow what it was.  I am not sure I want to know though.


----------



## Tinkelbunny

wishing you all good luck!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Tinklebunny are you using DS as well as DE in SA?  Wishing you loads of luck

L x


----------



## winky77

Hello Abroadie Broads! 

Felix and Roo.....hope you two can be in Brno together ! 

Suity....sorry you're on your own for a bit....I had 2 days in the middle of my week on my own too....   What's your book you're reading.....I've just finished another Jodi Piccoult.....love those books with their moral dilemma themes. 

CEM....hope you're enjoying Vienna! 

oo JJ....I like what you're saying about hysterscopy.....when I get my fibroid sorted I'll hopefully get the same clean sweep! 

Mistimop....well done on keeping so calm.....the anniversary of EC is when I tend to go mad... 

Lol to everyone else.....


lol 

..winky


----------



## Damelottie

Felix - the idea of the 'MOT' made me smile  . A very good idea tho - glad it went well. Would be nice if you and Roo were out there together   

I'm reading the latest Patricia Cornwell Scarpetta book. I'm never too sure if they're a good idea when we live alone   . I'll be off to bed clutching Lottie again   

Suity - Did you find that book I mentioned? Still happy to post it on if you fancy reading it xxx


----------



## julianne

just bookmarking


----------



## winky77

love the birthday pic Emma !!!    you're blooming !!


----------



## winky77

On her posts Coco....left hand side!  

Ta for text xx


----------



## madmisti

Coco -it is her profile pic  

You do look great LL!

M x


----------



## Roo67

If you can't see it press ctrl and F4 or F5 to refresh cache or if not , there are a few on ********.

Winky - the lovely Felix has come to my rescue  

r x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Here's the link to LL's party photos http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=192495.15


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all,

Hope everyone is well today.

I've just got back from a little trip to the caves near Brno. Have posted a report on the trip at the bottom of Winky's guide if anyone is interested in going next time they are in Brno:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=191858.0

The caves are fab, and if you've already seen most of what Brno has to offer, then you could do a lot worse than spend a nice day out in the countryside 

Not much else to report here, nervously waiting 12.30 tomorrow when I find out if any embies to transfer. Is very stressful how you go from day 3 to day 5 with no information and it's only when you arrive for transfer that they tell you what you've got....
Anyway, trying not to think about it too much!

LadyL - I would love the book if you don't mind posting it - will PM you. At the airport I forgot what it was called so just bought a couple of 2 for £20 airport novels instead. Actually one of them turned out to be quite good - it's called "The Hour I first believed" by Wally Lamb (silly name but guess that's not his fault!) All about a couple and how their relationship suffers after she is caught up in the Columbine school shootings....had me in tears a couple of times, although that could just be the hormones!

For the trip home I have the new Monica Ali novel - apparently not as good as Brick Lane, but let's see....

Roo - glad you got things sorted and can head off on holidays relaxed!

Am having dinner with Rachel and her DH tonight so turns out only one meal alone, which is good  Me and my book enjoyed Fisher Cafe last night anyway - I'm used to eating alone when travelling on business...

No doubt I'll be back later!
Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Suity, glad that you have had a good trip out today and have a meal planned with others this evening. Good luck for ET tomorrow 

Felix, glad that your hysteroscopy went well, i'm sure all will be fine with the polyp . Good that you can go back to get your snowbabies soon 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bingbong

Suity, wishing you      for tomorrow! Read your trip to the caves, sounds interesting, and one day if I get out there I will go and see them for myself  

I nearly got that Wally Lamb book but didn't, sounds like it is worth reading. Winky, I love Jodi Picoult, just finished her latest one. 

Sima, I hope that todays scan went ok and you managed to score some free drugs (hmmm, that sounds a bit dodgy!).

Felix I hope that you are recovering from your MOT ok  

Misti, how you doing? Still glowing and calm?    

Sarah did you get home ok?

Cem, hope that you enjoyed Vienna!

LL, love the bump pictures  

 to everyone else

bingbong x


----------



## Sima

Hi Ladies

Suity - GOOD LUCK for tomorrow morning.  I hope there is only good news on the embie front and you have a smooth ET.  

Claire - what's up with you?  Are you back from Vienna yet?

Well I had a good day today.  I went to the clinic this morning and they told me that things are moving on nicely albeit very slowly. They could see follies growing in both ovaries.  They did not tell me how many but they are all small and under 10mm.  My E2 levels have risen to 215 which they said was good.  No news on the lining.  It looks like I will have another week of injections and then egg collection early next week. My next scan will be on Wednesday morning.  It's still raining here so I have decided to spend the next few days, before my friends arrive, doing indoor activities.  I went to Museum of Modern Art (MOMA) this afternoon.  I spent nearly 4 hours in the gallery.  Can you believe it.  I have always loved that gallery and it was nice exploring it at my leisure.

So I was walking home and I spotted a whole load of paps outside of a hotel.  So being me I decided to go and stand with them.  Well you will never guess who I saw coming out of the hotel....Victoria Beckham, Winona Ryder, Geri Halliwell, Liv Tyler and Claudia Schiffer (I am not sure if it really was Claudia since she looked younger than I would imagine but all of the paps kept calling her that).  So there you go.  Sadly I did not have my camera with me, only my crappy phone which I still do not know how to use properly.  Note to self - always carry a camera when walking around NYC.

Off to the Metropolitan Museum of Art  tomorrow.

Bye

Sima x


----------



## midnightaction

Well I am finally home, well I actually got home yesterday but I was so tired I slept most of the day. I really didn't enjoy all that travelling and lugging a suitcase around, plus being of midget proportions doesn't help. I think next time I go I will employ a bag carrier to come with me 

*sima* Woohoo celebrity spotter extraordinarie aren't you.......I am so jealous !! 

Glad that the follies are growing and doing their thing, I hope they continue to get bigger for next week 

*suity* Glad your still enjoying it out there, I am missing it a little bit, I am especially missing sipping tea in the lovely Tea Room 

Massive good luck for transfer today   here's hoping you get to lovely blasts on board.

*misti* Nothing much to say to you other than "Step away from the pee sticks"   

You have done really well to get so far without even a thought of testing, so please try and hold on for the last few days 

*cem* Hope you and your sis enjoyed vienna, are you back in Brno today or tomorrow ??

Big hugs and kisses to everyone else 

I am convinced it hasn't worked (I know I know too early to tell ) but something just doesn't feel right, don't know what it is, maybe just me going mad from the 2ww already. Oh well I guess time will tell but I am not gonna be too hopeful 

Sarah xxx


----------



## julianne

I'm just waiting to see what's happening with Suity and the ET *fingers crossed*


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Not until 12.30 folks....just hanging out in hotel room waiting at the moment - will report back afterwards  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

All the best honey - thinking of you      not long now and you'll soon be pupo!!!
Big big hugs mini x x x


----------



## sunnygirl1

Good luck Suitcase    

Sunny xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

good luck suitcase ...i'll be in the same boat as you in two weeks time. know the feeling. whish we could be there to hold your hand xxx


----------



## winky77

Sarah....glad u got home with all that luggage....and the extra embies as baggage..!!.....I always have this weird urge at the airport to go through customs announcing ' yes I have something to declare....I am smuggling three babies into the country!' 

Suity....will be checking online to hear your news....have everything crossed...xx

CEM...hope you're back from a great Vienna trip and ready for the exciting next steps.  xx

Sima....sounds like things are progressing with your eggies.....and get you rubbing shoulders with the celebs!  Is VB as ridiculously skinny as she looks in the magazines....I much prefer Geri.....particulaly nowadays when she is much more natural....

Well I am feeling a bit perkier today....and starting to pick myself up, dust myself off and start all over again......have made appts with GP and Nutritionist so that's a start....  my mum & dad are coming up this pm for a couple of days so that will be a good distraction.....and trying to fit in some low key work/business development this week as well.   Unfortunately my other disappointing news last week was not winning a training contract for my local Council.  I had my reservations as it was a ridiculous tender process that dragged on for ever....advertised across the UK (so 100s of responses) but then a paper based decision.....how they can decide on a training provider for a two year contract without actually meeting them face to face is beyond me?!??!  Some say they would be a nightmare to work with but on the other had a steady flow of work on my doorstep would have been a bonus....   .....particularly with all this TTC spend. 

I still have to email Stepan to tell him it's another failed cycle....I don't know what is stopping me....maybe I am scared he will say it is time to give up on my own eggies.  Also bit frustrated that I only got the official embryo freezing notice from the lab today......over 2 weeks after ET?  Just felt like another slap in the face.....when I saw I had an email I had this little flush of hope that they were emailing to say that there was a mistake and I did actually have some frosties! 

Grrrr....

..Winky


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky        
Have a lovely couple of days with the parents...


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Suity Hopinng all goes well for your blasts and ET!!
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Dear all,

Well it is very bad news from me I'm afraid, although not entirely unexpected if I'm honest. I have long suspected that the issue I have is one of egg quality. I have never had more than 2 embies to transfer out of so many eggs, and that along with the miscarriage suggest quality is a major problem.
So this cycle I had PGD (where they test the embies for chromosome disorders) - I didn't post about it because I was very nervous that it would mean none to transfer - seems I had a bit of a 6th sense about that  

All 6 of my embryos were chromosomally abnormal - most of them very badly so. Furthermore none of them actually made it to blast today and all were grade 3. 

So long and short of it is nothing to transfer today and this cycle has all been rather a waste. Other than, I suppose, I now know that it's the end of the line for my own eggs (bloody expensive way to find out though - especially with the ivig etc as well).

I don't really know how I feel at the moment. On the one hand it's sort of a relief in a bizarre kind of way - at least now I know there is no point putting myself through this again with my own eggs when clearly there is almost no chance (Stepan not in today but Marcel had spoken to him on the phone and he said that whilst I could keep trying to find that one 'normal' egg, my chances of success are exceedingly low)

On the other hand I just desperately did not want this news and do not really know how I am going to be able to move beyond this. Right now I just want to bury my head in the sand and pretend it's not happening, but that's not going to help, and the longing for a child isn't going to go away

Anyway, I wanted to thank you all for your support, and for the lovely text messages - just about managed to hold back the tears until I made it to my hotel room

Somehow or another life goes on, 
Suitcase
x


----------



## wizard

Oh suitcase, I don't know what to say.  I am so so sorry to hear about your eggs.  We are tough old(er) birds  on this site, with women who have had so much to deal with, and you are one who has had it especially hard.  My heart goes out to you at this very difficult time, I hope you find support and comfort and the resolve to find your next steps in yourself and the people around you.      You must be just devastated.  Take good care and whilst I completely understand about not feeling up to Saturday, I would still love to meet you should you be able.  Take very good care of yourself

Wizard x


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Suity - such an awful awful disappointment and horrible shock really. A dear friend of mine (not an FF'er) had the same experience at Reprofit last week and has just arrived home. She's feeling the same really as you expressed - at least now you know so can move forward in a better (and successful) way. It IS such a horrid and expensive way to find out tho  

Are you already on the list there for DE? I can't remember if you said you were or not.

Look after yourself xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Wizard and LL

Wizard - I shall do my best to make it on Saturday. I don't want to come and be miserable though as that would not be good for everyone else, so shall play it by ear a little bit. Sure once I am over the shock it will be good to come and talk to people who understand how hard this all is  

LL - yes, I am on the waiting list at Reprofit for DE but I am really struggling with the anonymity aspect of egg donors here in Czech. I need to get some counselling (have posted to ask advice on where to get this) about this. I just can't get my head round the child never being able to find out anything about its genetic background. I know many others have come to terms with this, but for some reason it is a major stumbling block for me and I need to get past it before I can move forward with DE abroad
Marcel, bless him, suggested they could find me some donor embies today to put back - which is pretty amazing of them when you think about it, but I just couldn't make a decision on the spot like that, I feel like I need to have this clear in my head before I move forwards...wish I could have just accepted them, but I know I would have struggled afterwards, better to get my head sorted out first

God this is so hard. I just never expected it to come to this 

Suitcase
x


----------



## sunnygirl1

Suitcase, I am so so sorry.  You must be absolutely devastated    .  I know you are strong but you have been through so much.  Take time to look after yourself.  

Thinking of you
Sunny xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Oh Suity hun, so sorry to hear your sad news I was so hoping that this would be your time. I know on my second cycle that I had none to transfer back as they were all immature when thye were collected and I felt robbed, at the time I was ok but it did hit me later on though.  
At least it may help you when considering your options that you did absolutely everything you could have done. Have you considered CGH- Care in Notts do it, but the USA is a better place as they have done all the research.  Maybe contact She-hulk on the ARGC thread, despite being told no normal embryos in the usa she did another own egg cycle and has a normal baby now.

Did you have PDG - if so don't they just check for certain conditions- what did they come up with? PGS and PGD is controversial and some places have stoppped it in the UK as a lady was told the embryo was genetically normal and in fact the baby was born affected by a condition they screened for.

I hope that there is someone in Bruno and you are not alone hun, you know we are here in cyberland

You are a strong and determinded lady and you will be a mummy one day, remmeber it is 'when' not 'if'  

L xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Suity I saw your post about DE and the anon side of things, I don;t have those feelings, but I guess I know my sperm donor. But the USA (Shady Grove is the largest DE Bank- I can pm you names of people who have been there and are pregnant, you can get photo, and even choose your own ED) and even in the UK it is not anon but ID release http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=181773.0 - CRM might be worth a shot, if I hadn't got my eggs in Spain I would have considered them, I did send off for details. Do you have a sister/friend who would donate to you? 
They can be over 35 if donating for you and not to the clinic.

Take care L x


----------



## Damelottie

Oh yes, you were totally right to say no to the embies I think. Bless them - but of course you have to be totally comfortable with that anonymity option and good for you for not giving a 'knee jerk emotional reaction' and saying Yes. 
When I first started TTC I was 100% against using anonymous donors. So much so that I actually waited until the law change with the sperm before I went ahead. I would never have believed it would become something I'd ever feel comfortable with - and I don't honestly know how that transition occurred. Although I do think part of it was spending time on FF reading posts etc from people who were using donor eggs, anonymous or not, and I guess it just gradually started to feel more comfortable. 
You might find that the idea of it 'sinks in' fairly quickly, as it isn't a totally new concept iykwim. But, as you know, these emotional things can't be rushed  .
Are there any other countries that offer DE's that aren't anonymous? Where the waiting lists aren't as horrendous as over here? It does seem awful to need to go down the anonymous route when you really don't want to


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks JJ for the suggestions. Am going to look into CRM as have heard good things about it - not sure if they treat single women though? And probably have shocking waiting list for DE. US might be another option although I worry about the cost.

I don't feel that I can ask my sisters. The younger one has not had children of her own and I think it would be unfair to ask her to go through this for me before having her own family. And as you know, the other one, whilst clearly very fertile (!) has 3 young children with hearing problems and a husband with vascular heart disease - this is not something I can ask her to take on on top of all that. I have wracked my brains for friends who could donate but all my friends are in their late 30s/early 40s and therefore not really suitable candidates for egg donation. 

I don't think CGH at Care Notts will help - as I understand it that is the same as PGD - ie they test the embies for abnormalities. It's pretty clear that mine are badly abnormal. They gave me a copy of the PGD report today and although it's in Czech it's easy enough to understand that all 6 embies had multiple chromosomal issues (either double or missing on several chromosomes...)
They did say there was a chance I could try again and find a normal embie next time - but a very small chance. And based on 4 cycles with 58 eggs, only 8 usable embryos and 1 miscarriage, I think they are right to advise me to move on. The numbers just do not stack up. I could keep going and going and never find that one viable egg/embryo. I don't think I can take the emotional stress of that any longer (of course today it's very very raw, but let's face it, I've known in my heart of hearts that it was coming to this for some time now)

I just wish wish wish I could get my head around anon donor. If I could, I could be PUPO now....they offered me donor FET today since I was all ready for transfer, they said they would find some embies which matched my blood type and put them back for me
But I can't do it. I just can't (yet?) get to grips with not being able to give the child any possibility to find out more about their genetic mother in the future. I know so many of you don't have an issue with this at all, but I just can't get over it and I don't know how to...or if I will ever be able to
I just feel it's right for the child to be able to find out more when they turn 18 and I don't want to deny them that right. Like I say, I know most of you have come to terms with this, just wish I could too - any ideas how I can turn my thinking around on this?

Hope I don't regret not doing the FET today, but I just felt I would be rushing into something without coming to terms with what I was doing..LL thanks for your thoughts on this - you're right, would have been mad to say yes today...

Thanks again for all your kind words and thoughts  
Suitcase
x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

ladies I'm having anonym DE and i can assure you having DE is not the one cure for all..you are not guaranteed success the 1st,2nd or the 10th time. suity has had all the expensive NK tests and that is important if you are going for DE. be sure before you give advice. DE is a very long and hard road. she is in a sensitive emotional state and has a golden opportunity comming from a DE person myself. think long and hard suity, but think with a logical head. don't have regrets.


----------



## Damelottie

Tinkelbunny - I don't think either of us gave advise. Honestly - JJ1 and myself are all too aware of how long and difficult a road ttc/becoming a parent is. We've both been at this quite some time.

Suity - I can hear your thoughts from here - whirling round. So much to think about and it is so awful for you.   . Def would have been madness to go ahead with the FET. I went against my gut reaction once by having 2 embryos put back when my heart said one. I had the most awful 2ww that time because I knew I'd got it wrong  .

Always here for a chat if it helps

LL xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Tinkelbunny - I know you mean well and I do appreciate your advice

Although I'm emotionally fragile today, I have been expecting this bad news for some time based on previous tx results and have already given DE tx some considerable thought. I know that I am not ready to go the anon donor route, which is why FET here in CZ would not be an option. Maybe in time, and with counselling, this is something I will come to feel quite differently about, but here and now, it is not the right path for me

I totally respect that everyone feels differently about this, but I have to acknowledge my own feelings - which were very clear before today and I cannot let myself get carried away by the emotions of today 

Perhaps I will look back and regret this moment as a missed opportunity, but I don't think so. Now is just not my time for this. I need to re-group, get back my strength, and work out what is the right path for me now. 
It's a huge shame that all the ivig, drug taking and expense has been for nothing this cycle, but then again, if nothing else, it has at least finally shown me that I have to stop trying with my own eggs. And it has also enabled me to do this whilst knowing that I have tried absolutely everything possible. I feel very very sad today, but at least I will be able to look back and say that I gave myself and my poor tired old eggs every possible chance...it just wasn't to be  

Once again, I really really appreciate everyone's thoughts and experiences. We are all different and we all approach this journey differently. What's right for one may not be right for another. I feel comfortable that I made the right choice for me today. Now I need to work out what is the right choice for me tomorrow (well, not literally tomorrow but you know what I mean)

LL - thanks hun. When things have settled a little in my mind, I may take you up on the offer of a chat....

Suitcase
x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

take care suitcase xxx

LL i had to be the one shouting from the other camp, apologies if i was a bit harsh.


----------



## indekiwi

Suity, am lost for words - gutted / crushed / distressed doesn't cover it - I also had a cycle where no transfer took place and like JJ1, felt completely robbed, so if I say I'm simply hurting for you at this time that might cover some of it.    

However, I am not lost for information on CRM, since I spoke to them this morning and will be having an appointment with them next week.  

In short, CRM will treat single women, and depending on how much you wish to stipulate characteristics, the wait is between three and six months.  (As quoted to me, if you are looking for a Naomi Campbell look-alike with a PhD you are in for a longer wait than if you simply want fair hair and light eyes).  They are quoting chemical pregnancy success rates of 60% for donor egg ICSI, falling to 38% for live births, which is still extraordinarily high.  The process is you need to go through the internal review committee to be treated as a single woman (presumably you went through this at LWC and it should be a doddle) which means you need to be assessed by a counsellor first.  All donors are egg sharers, and those accepted as donors are either being treated due to damaged tubes or where male factor is the reason for treatment.  Cancellation costs (ie if the donor responds so poorly that she is unable to contribute eggs) are £950 - however, I was told that they only have 3 - 4 cancellations p.a. and in fact these costs are way lower than what I would have had to pay at my current clinic.  They are based in Marylebone.  I think ICSI costs around £7,000 but have yet to get my information pack through.  In any case, if you check out the CRM thread under donor sperm / eggs the prices are often mentioned.  I'm heartened that there are a number of women on the CRM thread that have fallen pregnant since October last year. 

I really hope you feel able to make it on Saturday - at least you will be surrounded by others in a similar situation, with similar feelings, fears and hopes (never the same, I know, but similar).  

Thinking of you,     

A-Mx


----------



## wizard

Suitcase what a very hard position to be in.  This isn't about what's wrong or right; there is no wrong or right but hearing different views can help you know your own better.  It's what helps us get through life and make the decisions we do.

So here's mine.  Your difficulty with DE and not being able to trace the donor is so very understandable and is my position at this present time.  I found out aged 34 that the person whom I thought was my father wasn't.  Although I wasn't a donor child, what this taught me was the absolute fundamental issue of knowing where I came from, and the significance (in my case) of biology on my identity and sense of self.  For this reason I could only ever go down the known donor route for sperm, because any child I might have must have the right to trace their biological heritage.  Should that time come, he may be dead or any number of things but I have to start with that option.  When I think about DE I really can't imagine that I could do the anonymous route, but then I also know that the goal posts shift so quickly in this game we are playing (our outcomes just like rolling dice).  So there is a chance I may eat my words but at this point, like you, I'd need to do a lot of thinking and processing to get to that point.

I'm not saying that anonymous DE is wrong.  It's a personal choice that only you can know if and when it is right.  So I guess what I'm trying to say is that if you decide not to go with the embryo offer today that is part of your process, and sometimes what you should do and what you are able to do are not the same because that process is still in motion.  So a lost opportunity perhaps, but not necessarily a regret.  

  Wizard x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Tinkelbunny - no worries hun - know you meant well, is always good to hear both sides of an argument  

Inde - thank you for your info re CRM. I have been hearing good things about them from several quarters now, so I will def be looking into it, especially as the wait seems relatively short. I am already on donor egg list at LWC which is where I had previous cycles, but want to look into more than one option....

I'm sure by Saturday I'll be Ok to come along - today it's all very raw but as said, I have been expecting this for some time so although it's a shock, it's not as bad as it could have been....and being with others who understand is bound to help

Wizard - thanks so much for sharing your experience. And I'm so sorry you found out about your dad at the age of 34 - that must have been a huge shock to you   
I feel, like you, that I need to give my child the opportunity to find out about their genetic background - they may not be able to do so, but I want them to have that option. Which means I need to have tx in a country where donors are ID release. Now I just need to work out how to make that happen for me 

Once again, wouldn't be getting through this at all without you lovely lovely people - thank you  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Suity -       this is such a hard decision and all we can offer is our own experiences.  I know after my failed attempts at IVF the thought of using donor eggs petrified me.  It was a strange reaction as last year when I received my AMH results I was more than happy to use DE.  But when the time actually came - it hit me hard and I just fell to pieces.  I'd wake up crying, looking the mirror and cry thinking I'd never see a child with my features / eyes looking back at me, I really did hit rock bottom and go to a place I NEVER want to revisit again.  I saw a counsellor through my GP - although she wasn't a specialist fertility counsellor, she did help me see things in a different light.  I found it a real help and have now discharged myself. 
A very good friend's comment helped too - when they said that what I would see is my child looking back at me with unconditional love in their eyes and nothing would ever take that away.  
DE is such a personal thing, I would not even begin to advise one way or the other, I know plenty of friends who offered their eggs, but that didn't feel right for me.  I feel comfortable with the anon side of things for DE but not for sperm... Don't ask me why I can't answer that one.  I felt that as I was bringing them up as a single mum, it was important that they trace one of their genetic parents in the future.  
All I can say is please give yourself time, even if that means distancing yourself from all things fertility wise, you have to put yourself first honey, you are the most important part in all this and have to make the right informed decision for you and you only.  
Take time and take care
Mini x x


----------



## madmisti

OMG Suity - devastated to read you news hun  .It may be little consolation today but my gut feeling is thank goodness you had the PGD - if you hadn't, you may haver ended up with a BFP but then had an almost certain miscarriage, and I think that would have been harder to bear.
Well done for having the courage to say no to the donor embies offered. I personally don't have a prob with anonymous donors ( after a lot of soul searching and contemplation!) but I don't believe there is a right or wrong decision here. It is  a decision that has to be made depending on our own thoughts and feelings, and one that is right for  you. We must feel comfortable with every decision we make on this journey - it doesn't matter what other's decisions have been.

I know you feel you have wasted all the money you spent on this cycle, but I don't agree. It will give you peace of mind that you really tried everything and that is priceless.  You need to grieve for this cycle, and the possible fact you may not have a genetic child of your own so alow yourself the time  and space for this.

I am sure you will find a way forward that is right for you - you are a strong, courageous and resourceful lady.

I hope you do make it on Saturday honey - I myself may be down if get a BFN ( which I am feeling more and more I will  )  but one of the points of these meet ups is to support each other at whatever stage of the journey we are. At least you will be with people who have a much better idea of what you are feelign than perhaps any of your non FF friends and family do


Take care honey - I am thinking of you

Misti xx


----------



## winky77

Suity    you know I am gutted for you. As Mini says so eloquently...we can't advise....only share our own perspectives so you can take from that what feels right for you.  So here's my perspective....

As you know...you and I have been quite similar with our donor egg resistance.   I also couldn't get my head round it and I have never put myself on any waiting lists even tho I knew that wasn't a commitment to actually doing it ! For me it is something about the fact I have been producing eggs that makes it difficult to let go of the idea of those eggs making a baby.  But every failed cycle has chipped away at that rationale...I feel my chances with my own eggs are shrinking and I am now starting to face up the fact that the only thing I can do to counteract that in any way is to widen my options.   I finally emailed Reprofit earlier to tell them the cycle had failed and along with the usual million of questions I have posed to Stepan I have asked to be put on the donor egg list.  It feels like quite a step for me. 

I am still not there in my head but I have definately been influenced by all the girls on here. To be truthful I actually lose track of who has used donor eggs and who hasn't.....certainly once pregnant I notice it hardly ever gets referred to.....it's as if once the embryos become real bumps and babes the ingredients bit fades into the background.  When it comes to anonyminity - like Mini, I find I feel very differently about it in relation to sperm than I do eggs.....  I think it's about being an SMC and there being an absence of a father figure....having considerable info about the sperm donor means I can personify that person and have something to tell the child about that 'gap' (for want of a better word!) in our family.  With donor eggs I would ideally have the same amount of info but I also feel that if I didn't I wouldn't feel it as such a gap.....after all I would be the mother.  However, I know that is about me and how I would feel.....and I don't know how it would be for the child....   What I do know is that I would open and honest with them from the beginning so that they were best placed to understand and to deal with the emotions surfaced.   

You are right in what you say that we are all different and influenced by so many factors....what I do recognise in you is that any decision you make will be well researched and thoroughly considered.....hence it was absolutely not right for you to take the Donor embryos today.  Take your time to grieve for the loss of this cycle.....and we are all here for you as you know. 

lol

..Winky


----------



## Damelottie

Well I've been particularly helpful today Suity. Decided I'd walk into town and post that book for you. Just because it might take your mind off things a little bit - being a true Occupational Therapist (its reading or basket weaving - shut up Roo ). So I got to the Post Office and........... had left the book on the dining room table. So there we go............ no help at all!

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Dont' worry LL - plenty of time for the book...

I have 2 to read at the moment anyway - the latest Monica Ali and a thriller I bought because my mum likes thrillers and she likes me to get at least one to pass on to her. Is called Skin and sounds quite gory so is just what I need to take my mind off things and at least it shouldn't make me cry (since pretty much everything else does at the moment  )

So not a problem, whenever you get a chance just pop it in the post hun

At least you got a nice walk into town  

Suitcase
x

PS does basket weaving really exist? can't remember ever seeing a woven basket


----------



## Betty-Boo

LL       sort of thing I'd do!!!!!  

x x


----------



## Damelottie

- Me either. I wouldn't know where to start with it. I think it was very popular with OT in the sort of very old type mental health institutes. Mind you - I used to love running some of the groups when I worked in mental health. The cookery and pottery groups were brilliant. Great to get paid for doing things like that  

In the last few years I've got into reading thrillers too  

Did you read Brick Lane? I couldn't get into it


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I liked Brick Lane. Didn't love it, but liked it. That's why I thought I'd give the new one a go. Will let you know how I get on

My mum is completely addicted to thrillers - the gorier the better. So funny for this 70 yr old middle class mother of 3 from the home counties and there she is working her way through the nastiest pyschological thrillers - bless her! Suppose it's something to do with wanting complete escapism from your own life.....she certainly never reads stories about nice little old ladies from Surrey that's for sure  

Hmm, so basket weaving is out then   Perhaps I'll take up knitting, supposed to be very therapeutic, although at the moment I feel more inclined to stab someone with the knitting needles (no one in particular, just someone at random) - guess the anger stage is just one you have to get through (don't worry, I won't actually go and stab anyone with knitting needles...I don't think....!)


----------



## Damelottie

A friend of mine once suggested reflexology after my best friend did the unthinkable with my man. I asked her how that would help stop me wanting to stab her in the eyes. Everybody around me looked very scared for a moment   .


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Cem well done on the 8 eggs, really hope that you have good news tomorrow .

Suity- I really didn't meant to hurt your feelings , just trying to help like LL was,  and shed some light on the dark tunnel you probably feel that you are in at the moment - and you always have such good advice for us.  I think you made the right decision saying you'd not have DE's today and want to think, with DE's there is no rush and no ticking biological clock on them, after all there are women in their 60's and 70's treated in the world with DE's! 

My donor's partner says to me when I had wobbles that the mother is the person who gave birth to you, or cares for you day in day out and brings you up, not the egg donor  and without us the donated eggs wouldn't be babies.  I am sure the mummies on here, and DE thread with their bumps, or their babies will confirm this.  Also I don't think that women who egg share and donate eggs feel like the mother, but maybe some of the ladies who have ES'd will chip in and share their views.  

Take care are you heading home tomorrow?

Do try and come on Sat, we are at all different stages on this long travelled road but you'll be with people who understand  and can chat openly about sperm, drugs and ttc etc without risking offending them, or even as I chat to my friends they don't really understand the ins and outs only really you guys and my donor and his partner!!! I meet a group of girls on the Waiter shocker group who I first met about 3 years ago and now there are only 4 of without a bump or babe, I take encouragement from this and  think my turn soon!!! also you learn from other people's experiences, I take inspiration from Cubster and Nofi on there as they have miracle babes against all the odds.

The other thing I was going to say was would you have a free second opinion from SIRM? I had one but he told me to go to surrogacy so I chose not to take it!!! maybe will come back to it one day.
Take care and be kind to yourself 

L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

JJ hun you haven't hurt my feelings at all in any way  

It's good to hear everyone's views and experiences, it helps to work through things for myself. You are always so positive and so sure that things will work out in the end, and I really admire that. Hope I too can find that positivity one day

Yes, early bus to Vienna tomorrow (6am) and then flight home. Working from home tomorrow afternoon but then straight back into work with all day workshop in London on Thurs and leaving do drinks Fri night for a colleague who took voluntary redundancy
Prob best as will all help take my mind off things and there is nothing I can do immediately anyway

I'm sure I'll be OK for Saturday. Can't promise to be on top form, but as you say, I know you'll all understand and it does help so much to have people to talk to who know how hard this journey is

Will add SIRM to my list of things to explore....list making always makes me feel a bit more in control!
Suitcase
x


----------



## carnivaldiva

Suity, sending you     
So sorry to hear your news.  Life can be so crap at times.  We get hard knocks and try hard to be logical and get ourselves through disappointments, but it's hard.

Only you can decide when the right time to go down the path of DE is.  I guess you just the need to time to get your head around it all and to get you back in to the 'right place' emotionally.

If Saturday (thought it was Sunday) is too much for you we all understand.  Just wish things had turned out your way.

Take care

Carnivaldiva


----------



## bingbong

Suity, just wanted to say that I am so sorry to hear your news today   I am so pleased that you could come on here and get support and feedback from people. I really hope that you make it on Saturday, but totally understand if you don't. If it gets too much for you then I am sure that no one will mind if you leave.   

Cam, congrats on EC, I hope that tomorrow's news is good  

 everyone else

bingbong x


----------



## Felix42

Suity, I was so very sorry to read your news. 
I can partly imagine what you are going through as I know how I felt when egg collection led to no eggs. Just do your best to take time for yourself and to think options through. Its not an easy one & we all come to terms with donor eggs in different ways. You've got to do what feels right for you and your future litle one(s). 
Thinking of you. 


Sima, hope you're doing ok hun, hanging out with the stars!   for your scan tomorrow. 

Cem, hope you're doing ok too? I've not quite caught up properly on where you've got to. 

Love and hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Suity, I am so so sorry to read your news   . You have to do what is right for you and only you can decide when its the right time to move on to DE. Take care of yourself, thinking of you... 

Sima, rubbing shoulders with the celebrities hey!! Good luck for scan tomorrow  

Claire, well done on EC this morning, good luck for the call tomorrow  

Hope everyone else is okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Elpida

Oh Suity hun     I'm so sorry.


----------



## RichmondLass

I'm so sorry that's happened to you.  It must be devastating.  Although, as you say, at least some clarity that will enable you to make a decision when you feel up to it about how to go forward.  Would love to meet you if not this Sat then at some other point!

Take care of yourself and a big virtual hug from me
RL xx


----------



## RichmondLass

oh and PS for what it's worth, my biggest stumbling block was anonymity.  It just didn't sit comfortably with me at all that I was denying a child the ability to trace its heritage.  (Although it's not a big deal to everyone and I certainly have never been fussed about where I came from - some people just don't care, it's the person they are that counts.)  But nearly everyone I spoke to, including a counsellor, made me see it differently.  And rather than see it as a selfish decision to make, I began to see it as they saw it - that a child might just be overjoyed I'd given it a chance of life it would never have had otherwise!

It took a while but the penny dropped overnight and here I am.

Also in case it's of any use to you.  When I was with my partner ttc we went to CRM recommended by St Mary's at Roehampton where I was under care.  I felt very positive about them but I have to say when I went back as a singleton needing double donor I didn't feel they were that positive actually.  I was quoted nine months waiting list for both eggs and sperm minimum and the decision had to be made by the CRM board to treat a single woman apparently.  This was last July btw.

The professionalism and care I've experienced so far at IM, Barcelona, has been far higher.  But that's just my personal take on it.

RLxx


----------



## Roo67

Suity 

I am so sorry suity, I haven't really got anything to add to what the others have already said, you need to do what is right for you and no one else can make that decision for you. I have no doubt that you will find a way through all this and come fighting back with another plan soon.

As you know I have never had any issues with anonynimity, it is something that i have never really thought of and just know that when I hold my little baby in my arms, they will be mine and mine alone. This may be very selfish on my part and I may feel totally differently when the child is old enough to understand and start asking questions and I will have to deal with it at the time. I can totally understand why it is important to some people though.

Safe journey home.

Lady lot - basket weaving   you must have read my mind, I've got a friend that is an OT and her email addresss is basket weaving @ !!

Clare - congrats on EC this morning, hope they get down and dirty tonight and have some good news tomorrow when you make the call

Sarah,, glad you got home ok

R xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

When I worked in mental health for a few years I was excited to see the OT sessions on the clients schedules and as eager students we were allocated to the groups - but I never got to weave a basket and I didn't see any clients with one!!  Did I miss out, how common is the basket weaving


----------



## Roo67

I don't think it is anymore - just a standing joke with OT's


----------



## lulumead

Hi Suity,

So so sorry to read your news. But it really sounds like you made the right decision not to go ahead with donor embryos at this moment in time.  Wish there was something useful I could do.  Its just rubbish. You are incredibly strong and from everything I have read from you on these boards you will move forward.  Get writing those lists    but make sure you take care of yourself too.

sending you lots of  

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Claire honey congrats on EC          for the call tomorrow x x x
Sima - all the best for your scan honey.... sounds like you're having a right adventure over there...     

big big hugs mini x x


----------



## Maya7

Suity - so sorry to read your post.      For what its worth, I believe you have made the right decision for you and I am confident you will continue to make the right decisions as you work out the next step forward.

Take care of yourself

Maya


----------



## lulumead

oops sorry claire, meant to say well done on the eggies...hope they are having fun in that dish tonight  

sima, I missed which celebs you are hanging out with, wish i was in NY, then I could pop round and snog my nice american    these hormones are terrible  

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks everyone for your thoughts

It's been a long and pretty horrible day today and I'm not anticipating much sleep tonight. I have to be up at 5.30am for my bus to Vienna and flight home. All feels very anti-climactic as I'm not coming back to the 2WW, just emptiness (sorry, that came out a bit melodramatic but you know what I mean)

Feel utterly drained right now, which I suppose is quite normal. 

Not sure how I am going to go back to work and act as if nothing has happened and I've just been babysitting my nieces and nephew in London. Want to shout and rage at them all and ask how I am supposed to care in the least about mobile phones when I am going through this? But what good would that do, they won't understand and I will just end up making things difficult for myself at work in the future. Will see how things go and if need be I will go back to my GP and ask to be signed off for a while. Or maybe the distraction of work is what I need...I don't know

Also feeling a bit upset with my sisters. I texted them both to let them know what has happened. One (the one with kiddies) has not replied at all. The other simply replied with 'very sorry to hear that' - as if it were some sort of minor inconvenience not the heart breaking news that it actually is. They have been so supportive to date but recently I've been wondering if they are fed up of it all. The younger sister has asked a couple of times when I am going to stop - as if stopping is an option. I think they thought it would be easy - I'd just have IUI and out would pop a baby. And now it's so hard, I feel like they don't want to have to deal with it. Which makes me sad, and angry to be honest. Maybe it's unfair of me to expect them to understand.....

Sorry, should try to sleep instead of waffling on here and boring everyone including myself, it just seems so very unfair at the moment - surely something good has to happen for me soon? 

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sima and Cem wishing you lots of luck  

L x


----------



## julianne

Oh God Suity, I'm so sorry   I was so hopeing that this was your turn and that the IVIG would make all the difference.  I am however glad that you know what the score is, and however raw it feels now, it's better to know than to keep throwing your money and emotional energy into cycle after cycle that hasn't got a hope of working.

Try not to be upset with your sisters, they don't understand what you're going through - they can't possibly.  Hell, I've been through a cycle and I can't possibly know what you're going through, but I can hazard a more educated guess at your grief and anger.  Your best support is right here, and we're always here for you - women who don't have our problems generally just don't get it I'm afraid.


----------



## lulumead

suity - that is hard with your sisters, they probably don't know what to say and their instinct is probably to protect you so they are focussing on that and will just want it all to work. Not that thats very helpful for you. You sound like you do a lot of supporting in your family and thats probably the role you have been cast in which makes it harder for others when things arent going to plan for you, they just aren't used to being in that position with you, and don't know how to deal with it. (probably got this wrong, just the sense I get)

And it is unfair, so you are totally justified in feeling that way.

...and you're not boring any of us...

xxx


----------



## madmisti

Suity hun - so glad you have us lot here to share your feelings with. You do have the right to feel supported by your sisters but it is hard to respond to something like that by text. Hopefully once you are home, you will feel more suport from them hun. I hope you make it on Saturday ( though minus knitting needles please   )Safe journey tomorrow


Claire -great news on eggies - lots of   and  for petri dish action tonight  

Sima - they certainly monitor you closely! Lots of   for next scan

M x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Lulu - you're completely right! I'm the oldest sister and have always been the strong supportive one
Partic since my dad died when we were young (I was 13, my sisters 10 and 11) and it just sort of fell to me to be the responsible big sister
These family roles are hard to shake off aren't they?!

Misti - don't worry, no knitting needles to hand  

Am going to try to get some sleep or the bus/flight/whole journey home tomorrow is going to be very tough. As you say Coco, things always look a little brighter in the morning, although I suspect it's going to be a while before full illumination is returned for me at least

Suitcase
x


----------



## winky77

Suity....sending you a    and wishing you get some sleep and a few hours of oblivion after your horrendous day.  And ditto what Lulu said....there is no way you are boring anyone....we are all hear to give and get support....somedays we need more suppor but ultimately it all balances out.  

CEM....good news on your eggs...hope you're not too sore and   for good fertilisation rate.

Sima...good luck for your scan.. 

Lol to everyone else....

..Winky


----------



## wizard

Suitcase today must have been hell for you and you should congratulate yourself just for getting through it.  Safe journey home, and well done for getting to where you are now and being strong enough to see another day. The responses of your sisters must be incredibly disappointing so I hope you find some help and support in others around you who really get what you're going through.  What matters is that you get what you need and want from somewhere, whether it be family, friends, fellow FFers and beyond.

You are not boring anyone.  At.all.

Take good care    

Wizard x


----------



## Sima

Suity - I am so sorry to hear about your news today. It must have been so heartbreaking for you and you have been through so much already. I really do not know what to say other than do be gentle on yourself and don't rush into any decisions. Today has been an awful day but as you said one that has brought one chapter of your tx to an end. There are many other avenues to go down but this does not need to be done today or even this month. Take stock and then when you are ready start to look at your other opportunities. I know you are still struggling with the whole DE route but in my personal opinion you also need to take time to grieve the end of this cycle and also the possible end of you ttc with your own eggs. Have a safe journey back home tomorrow.   Oh yes - I don't think you waffle I think you always say what needs to be said with the utmost clarity and honesty. You are a real inspiration and I am sure one day you will be an excellent mum.

CEM - well done on the bumper crop at EC today.  Eight eggs is an excellent result. You must be so pleased. Sleep well tonight and let's hope their is lots of magic in the Brno labs tomorrow. Fingers crossed.

Lulu - you do make me laugh . When will you get to see your American again? I can only feel sorry for my two friends coming out this weekend because I too would like some snogging action. Not sure if it is drugs or just desperation kicking in . How are you getting on with the 2ww? Have you gone loopy yet?

No star spotting for me today. I found out this morning that the celebs were off to the NY Fashion Awards at the Met. Here are some photos. http://www.nytimes.com/slideshow/2009/05/04/fashion/20090505-METGALA_11.html & http://www.nytimes.com/slideshow/2009/05/04/fashion/20090505-METGALA_15.html

Victoria Beckham really does look like that in real life. She is very small, height wise, and she did not smile at all. She did have perfect skin but I have to put that down to all the make up. Geri H looked much better in real life (though I did not think much of her outfit - see link). She is slim but not skinny and actually looks curvy in real life. I did see many other models at the Carlye Hotel who did look painfully slim.

Back to the clinic tomorrow morning. I'll let you know how I get on afterwards.

Sima x

/links


----------



## Elpida

Cem - well done on the 8!

Suity - hope you have a safe journey home and amange to get some rest


----------



## Roo67

Fantastic news Claire, enjoy the next couple of days before you become PUPO 

R x


----------



## winky77

Way hay CEM....I told ya didn't I !!! 

..Winky


----------



## Betty-Boo

Brilliant news claire - have everything crossed for you        
Mini x x


----------



## julianne

That's great Cem   I got a bit confused on the 'how many embies do I have?' issue, because when they gave me the final report after ET, I checked it all and nothing there tallied with what I'd been told on a day to day basis! I didn't argue as I had two great blasts on board, but I did think it was odd.


----------



## Sima

Excellent news Claire    I am so glad they managed to find an extra egg for you.  You must be so chuffed  .  Great fertilisation result.  I bet you never thought you would have to wait for a day 5 transfer!!  I hope you manage to rest up for the rest of your stay.


----------



## midnightaction

Hi ladies

*suity* Words fail me hun they really do, this is so unfair and I think your doing amazingly well to be dealing the way you are although I am sure underneath your heart is breaking.

You were such a great support for me whilst in Brno and I am so angry that life is so unfair to the people who least deserve it , you have been through so much lately this must feel like the final blow.

I too think you made the right decision about not to go for the donated embryos, although you may come to the decision to use them at a latter date, a spur of the moment decision would not have been right for you.

I would probably be of no help as I have not been through what you have but I am always here to talk if you want to sound off or a shoulder to cry on 

*cem* congrats on the number of embryos and massive good luck for 5 day transfer.

What a bloody pain about having to pay so much for the flight back 

I got the wrong info about my embies as well I got told I had 4 but when I went for transfer I was told I actually had 5 

*misti* So close now hun and I have everything crossed for you, you have gotten through the 2ww with more PMA then I could ever hope to muster up so I really hope you get the result you deserve 

*sima* Hope your appointment went well today 

Big hugs to everyone else mini,winky, roo, wizard, julianne, esperanza, lulu, coco,JJ1 and ladylottie 

I am really not liking this 2ww at all (but then really who does) I am convinced it hasn't worked and I keep thinking about how I an ever gonna be able to afford the next cycle as already downsized my house and sold my car to pay for this one,plus I got an email this morning to say none of my embies made it to frosties 

Right anyway that's enough of me and my negativety, I will shut up now I promise 

Sarah x x


----------



## madmisti

Claire - fantastic news hun   Enjoy the next few days before ET. Good luck for phone calls - but I'm sure you will have some strong ones   

Sarah - sorry you got no frosties - though that does seem common at Reprofit. Also sorry you are feeling so sure it hasn't worked - maybe that is your mind protecting itself against disappointment. But I have PMA for you hun   

Have had beta blood test this morning -should have results by 5 but not hopeful TBH  

M x


----------



## madmisti

Claire - fantastic news hun   Enjoy the next few days before ET. Good luck for phone calls - but I'm sure you will have some strong ones   

Sarah - sorry you got no frosties - though that does seem common at Reprofit. Also sorry you are feeling so sure it hasn't worked - maybe that is your mind protecting itself against disappointment. But I have PMA for you hun   

Have had beta blood test this morning -should have results by 5 but not hopeful TBH  

M x


----------



## Sima

Mistimop - good luck for the blood test today.  Not long to wait now.  

Sarah - stay strong.  The 2ww is hard but you will get through it. PMA.  I am sorry to hear you did not get any frosties but hopefully you will not need them.

Suity - I hope you have a safe journey back home.  You are probably en route as I write.

Claire - What a pain having to sort out expensive flights and rooms but I am sure you will agree it is all worth it.  Enjoy your nap this afternoon.  You are not missing much on the link.  It was just a link to the NY times showing all of the ladies in their flash outfits.  I didn't recognise Kate Hudson since she was with Geri Halliwell so that's another one to add to my list.

Update from me.  I have now done 7 nights of stimming injections and I am day 8 of my cycle.  I had my ultrasound at the clinic this morning and they said the lining at 7.7mm looks good.  They could see a 10.5mm follicle in the RHS ovary plus 2 to 3 < 10 mm and a 11.5 mm follie in the LHS ovary plus 3 to 4 <10mm follies.  The clinic says they need to see a min of 3 good size follies by EC but they tend to aim to get 5 to 15 follies.  So the doc thinks I am on track for at least getting to EC.  I would love to get more than the 3 eggs I got last time but to tell you the truth  as long as I get an egg which fertilises then I will be happy.  I know ovaries respond poorly and slowly so it does look as this is going to be the make or break cycle for me.  I am just waiting for my phone call this afternoon to tell me what to do.

It's stopped raining and might get up to 18 degrees this afternoon.  So I am going to the Guggenheim Museum this afternoon and then might head out for a wonder around Central Park.

Bye for now

Sima x


----------



## julianne

Well sima it's looking promising from what you've said, fingers crossed that everything matures beautifully and you have some great eggies to collect and a nice duvet of a lining for them to bed into!

Re Repro and frosties, I think one of the reasons for their high success rate on FET is their stringent criteria for freezing, I'm not sure, but I don't think they freeze anything under a grade 1 because they just don't think they'll make the grade anyway, so why put yourself through a FET cycle for nothing?


----------



## Lou-Ann

Claire, great news on your embies. Good luck for ET on Sunday  

Suity, hope you have had a safe journey home and can get some rest tonight  

Sarah, sorry to hear that you didn't get any frosties,   you won't need them 

Sima, sounds like everything is going to plan for you  

Misti, good luck for your blood test today    

Hope everyone else is okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Roo67

Sima - your scan sounds promising, hope those follies continue to grow.

Sarah - sorry you have no frosties. Keep some PMA    hope time doesn't drag too much.

Misti -   for your results later, well done you for resisting peeing on a stick. i could never wait, patience is not my strong point.

Julianne - good to see you posting, hope you're doing well.

Suity - hope you are now home safe and sound. If you want your report translated, have got a friend who is czech and I'm sure she would be happy to translate for you. Just noticed there is an embryologist on here for a couple of weeks, if you had any questions.

R xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Roo for the kind translation offer - actually it's pretty easy to understand - I speak Russian and Czech is similar, and besides mostly it's just the numbers of all the abnormal chromosomes  
Good idea about the embryologist here though - will post for 2nd opinion although seems pretty clear to me that my eggs are just crap quality  

Sima - v pleased things seem to be going well for you and that you are enjoy NYC and the celeb spotting! Fingers crossed for lots of eggs at EC  

Sarah - try and stay positive - the 2WW is enough to drive anyone insane, but hang on in there (and sorry about the frosties, but you won't need them anyway....  )

Claire - brilliant news re 5 day transfer, so pleased for you...

Home now and trying to catch up on work stuff as have workshop in London all day tomorrow and meetings all day Friday followed by a leaving do in Clapham for a colleague - and was supposed to be at work today so am all behind...

Honestly, I feel s**t, but got to keep going somehow or another, at least until the weekend when I can crumple up in a heap somewhere....recovery from this is going to take time

Still haven't heard from one sister at all, and nothing after the one line text from the other one....how come my friends (and not just you lovely FF people) can manage words of comfort and my own family cannot?

Right, got to get back to work, or I'll be up all night tonight too and that won't do at all...
Suitcase
x


----------



## Roo67

I got exactly the same from my sister last time I got neg.

'Oh dear I am sorry' and that was it, never spoken about again !!

I hope your family get in touch soon and the weekend will soon be here, take care

R x


----------



## julianne

I don't know why, but family can be like that.  It's a mystery.

Take care of yourself Suity.


----------



## madmisti

Suity - glad you are finally hone but sorry you're feeling so crap. It willt ake time hun-you need to greive  

I'm afraid I can only add to the bad news - BFN for me    Had beta today so is definite. I had a feeling it would be and wanted to be prepared, so did actually do a HPT yesterday, though didn't post about it. That was BFN so was expecting that today too. I am sad, disappointed and frustrated but will allow that today and then move on to looking ahead to next tx - hopefully another donor embryo soon. I am reassured that all went well this tx - great lining etc, so I believe it WILL happen one day   . Not looking forward to stopping drugs as heard can be  bit rough  

Love Misti xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh Misti, I'm sorry hun  

We are SO overdue some good news here....wishing it had been different for you

We can commiserate together on Saturday  

Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

Thanks Claire and Suity

And yes Suity, we can commiserate - I promise not to bring any sharp instruments if you do too!!

M x


----------



## some1

Suitcase - just been catching up on this thread, so sorry to hear the bad news about your eggs  .  I was really hoping that this would be your time.  You have so much to think about re using donor eggs - I hope that you can come up with a plan that works for you.  When you eventually have your child (one way or another I have a feeling you will) he/she will be lucky to have such a determined, thoughtful, sensitive and caring mother and I know that you will do anything in your power to help him/her come to terms with any issues he/she may have about their heritage.  

Mistimop - so sorry to hear about your bfn  

Cem - glad things are progressing well - sending you lots of   

Some1
xx


----------



## midnightaction

*misti* As I have said on the other thread and in the PM I am so very sorry that it was a BFN for you, I was really hoping for another outcome 

I wish I was able to come to the meet up on Saturday, it would be great to see all of you ladies and talk about our common interests (I already miss all the chats we had out in Brno), but it is just too far away for little ole me who lives down in Cornwall. Maybe next time a meet that is a little closer to me..........please please, pretty please with cherries on top 

Sarah xx


----------



## julianne

Misty


----------



## lulumead

great news on the eggs claire, hope lots of them have had some action tonight  

sima: sounds good too, perhaps you should tell your friends that you need some snogs to help with the hormones and egg growing, sort of snogging on prescription!! Wave to my boy in Brooklyn  

misti: big hugs, so sorry it didn't work this time...   

suity; hope you've managed to get through the day.  I've just come back from seeing Priscilla at the theatre which is definitely a good tonic, if you fancy a night of total campness  
xxx


----------



## madmisti

Thank you ladies  

I have emailed Stepan and he said he is 'disappointed' which initially made me feel like I had let him down, but I am sure he meant he is sorry  and just disappointed for me it didn't work! He said to contact him in 2 -3 weeks time. No idea how long I might have to wait for another donor FET 1) because not sure how many AF's you have to have before they will let you do it again and 2) don't know how long it will take them to match me again ( though I have very loose matching criteria)

Sarah - tis a long way for most everyone else to travel to have a meet up in Cormnwall - but maybe if you put us all up in your lovely new cottage  

Misti x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Misti - think they will let you go again pretty much immediately with donor FET, the challenge is the ever increasing waiting lists at Reprofit....fingers crossed something comes up soon  

Sarah - having the next single girls get together on the beach in Cornwall sounds lovely to me  

Wish I could take time off work. Feel utterly crap - both physically and emotionally. Suspect coming off the drugs suddenly may be causing some of the physical stuff....
Feel like I did after the miscarriage/ERPC - I get up and go through the motions but it's all a huge effort and I'm just not interested in it really. Can't really take time off though as have just had a 'holiday', and my GP is not exactly supportive so getting signed off might be tricky
Got to get through today's workshop and then tomorrow in the office but next week will try to work from home as much as possible so I don't have to face anyone...just want to stay in pyjamas and hide from the world. Actually I wish I could just sleep for a few weeks....although I suppose nothing would have changed when I woke up anyway  

Sorry girls, not a good way to start the day...hope you are all having better days than me
Winky - am thinking of you and your   - hope you are feeling better soon  

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Suity - you could always start coughing and sneezing and say with all this piggy flu around thought it would be best to stay off for a day - they wouldn't want you at work!! I know at my work (hospital) anyone returning from USA and S America or has a cough/cold has to go to occ health before they can return to work.

Misti I really hope that Stephan comes up witha  plan, then I feel the disappointment is easier to work through. Take care hun

L x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Cem

in most countries they will put 3 back if you are over 35 and 4 if you are over 40.

i went nuts and had 5 put back, got my BFP but m/c. will now be sure that i increase most of my meds. i hope to have twins as i am a twin.

be sure that you have a double dose of progesterone

good luck, you are going to be the next BFP on the thread x

"Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval"


----------



## wizard

Claire great news on your embies and may they continue to divide and flourish until they get back to their natural home.  Keeping everything crossed for you.

Sima hope you're enjoying central park (wish I was there!) and pleased that you're on track.  Hope you won't be disappointed with the number of eggs but as we all know it's quality not quantity.

Sarah I'm sorry you don't have any frosties but as others have said, here's to not needing them.  I know it's hard to stay positive as the days tick by.....

Oh misti I was so sorry to read about your BFN.  We have just had far too many on this site and I was hoping you might buck the trend!  I'm impressed by your planning next steps so soon, I seem to have to wallow in my misery and blackness a while longer (probably not known for my sunny disposition...).  I hope you get something positive back from Stepan when you next make contact.

Suity I'm glad you're home safe and the way in which we - and you in this case, manage to carry on deserves a medal.  And more.  I can imagine how much you just want to be at home and not having to put on an external coping face right now.

As for all the families comments and experiences, perhaps we should start a new thread 'Families - the best and worst'.  I know we would all have rather a lot to post in that and on both sides!  They are an anathema sometimes though aren't they?  But then perhaps they think that about us too....


----------



## winky77

Hi CEM.....is a difficult choice on whether to go for 3 or not.....but the last 2 goes that is what I have gone for and I've got more and more blase about it!.....but then again I am older than you!  I remember back in December I thought I would go for 3 and Stepan was encouraging it until it came to ET and the embryo quality was so good he thought it was too risky for a multiple so I stuck to 2.  Of course the others didn't make it to frosties so I wished I'd gone for it!  Not sure I could brave 5 being put in like Tinklebunny tho!!!  What country was that in Tinklebunny?  

In the end I have gone with my gut feeling on the day of ET....after hearing the verdict on the embie quality. 

..Winky


----------



## Tinkelbunny

winky i'm sure some of my posts have show that i'm not all together that 'stable' had DE in South Africa. loved my babies got brilliant prints of them, just a pity they didn't stick...sure would not have wanted all of them to stick 2 would have been brilliant. a lady in the waiting room at the clinic was in the same position and the same age as me she did the same and landed up with twins, thought it would be the same for me.
my lining gave way causing the m/c, had a chemical pregnancy the month before and it coldn't have shed properly. have had time to think about it and out of my 5 frosties not sure if i'll have them all back this time. will go for blast and then might only have two or three to choose from.


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Cem octo mum is quite young, i'm an old batty woman stand no chance of 5 ever taking. had a day 3 transfer and was told probably only 2 might survive. should have pushed for blast as it would have weeded out the strong from the weak ones but hey ho had the 5 put back.

i'm due for a FET fly out to SA on the 14/05 and back on the 24/05, have been d/r since 21/03...had no AF and sent me into  a panic...loads of tears, but had scan on Tues and shows a follicle that should ovulate so AF is due a few days after...should still be ok timings to have FET before i'm due back from SA.

history had ectopic after the birth of my adorable dd (am very fortunate) was near fatal took years to get over the shock and breakdown of marriage. both tubes damaged had micro surgery regret not thinking about ivf then, no luck. had 5 ivf attempts opted for DE as poor responder and age (twin sister has a downs boy)


----------



## Sima

Hello All

Tinkelbunny - good luck with the FET.  I fly back on 24/5 as well so let's hope we both have our little precious cargoes on board as we make the long journey home.  Are you at the Cape Fertility Clinic?  I have looked into South Africa over the last few months since I might use them as a back up plan should I fail to conceive with my own eggs.  It would be another long trip but I would go there since I would have a greater chance with finding a donor to match my skin type (black).  Which Agency are you using?  I did not know they could put back 5 eggs.  You must have had an interesting 2WW.

Claire - 2 or 3 ...... it is such a personal choice.  I have decided I will go for 3 if I get three embies in this cycle.  I have always been told I am a poor responder and so I am unlikely to produce many eggs and the eggs I produce might be of low quality so I am happy to take the risk on the basis that it is unlikely that all 3 eggs would stick.  The doc here said they might even consider putting 4 back (it's unlikely I would get 4) but they would need to be convinced given my age that it was the right thing to do.  I think that would be a step too far but I will tell you more next week.  Your embies sound lovely and they are doing well.  Enjoy your next few days exploring Brno.  Has your sister gone back home now?

No clinic visit for me today so I am having a lazy morning before heading out to meet my friend and her 16 month son for lunch.  It looks like it has stopped raining so we might head out for a picnic lunch outside.  Yesterday it got to around 20 degrees so it was lovely sitting outside in the sunshine reading Harry Potter.  My university friend arrives from the UK tomorrow lunchtime and I also have an acupuncture session tomorrow morning.  So all go here.

My clinic has got me on the same regime as before.  So yesterday and tonight I am on 450 follistim (Puregon in the UK), 150 Menopur and 1 shot of ganirelix.  It is a lot of drugs and my stomach is getting quite sore with all the needles.  I will be glad when it is all over.  Back to the clinic tomorrow morning for next scan.

What does the clinic check for when they do the blood test?  My E2 level is around 470.  Do they need it to reach a certain figure before triggering?


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Sima

my clinic is in my home town Durban, Care clinic i'll pm you the details. their donor scheme is very uncomplicated. you could even opt for FET at a reduced cost...so you don't have to wait for a donor as they have a 'stock' sounds so impersonal...but we all know the end result is an adorable bundle of you. Cape Town as a population does not have a large group of 'black' unlike my home town...we have the brilliant Zulu tribe...King Goodwell Zwelitini a whole new thing, but imagine if your child knows that he was a donor from the biggest and strongest tribe in S/Africa.

my apologies the drugs are affecting my brain..i had 4 put back, another reason is that they were not going to freeze the last embie. yes the 2ww was brilliant i got a BFP very early and it was amasing to see that second line after so many years of trying. got all of the early pregnancy symptoms.

you are injecting i've been fortunate to have been on the spray, it runs out tonight so i'll be injecting in the morning and long after ET....so not looking forward to it all again. 

sorry not sure about the blood levels. wishing you a bumper bunch at EC. xxx


----------



## Sima

Tinkelbunny - thanks for the info.  I will look out for your PM.  I am praying    that all goes well for me with this cycle and I do not need to go to plan B but I do need to keep an open mind.  A zulu child might be interesting.....It would at least give me a reason to go back to SA again.

Good luck with taking the spray.

I'm heading off now for a walk outside.  I have to take advantage of these rain free days as they say it might be thunderstorms again tomorrow.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Claire, great news re your embies. Good luck for ET 

Sima, good luck for scan tomorrow  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Damelottie

Hello Claire

Just thought I'd mention - incase you'd never seen it - there is a thread on here about SEt and it covers lots of the issues surrounding how many to put back, things to think about etc. I'm sure you have but just incase  

I was lucky that I found it quite an easy decision. For me - the risk involved in multiple baby pregnancies/births outweighed the increased risk of successfully getting pg. I looked for the stats of increased odd with increasing the number of embryos. As with all the stats to do with fetility treatment, they were so different with so many factors involved. I just decided in the end I'd rather have more treatments, than risk a multiple pregnancy/birth scenario. Something that I did find interesting was my clinic recation when I said I only wanted SEt. He looked really suprised, so much so that I said 'is that OK'? He replied that it was more than OK and he really did wish more people would be so sensible. He said he spend a significant time of his job trying to explain the risks to people and stop them wanting so many embryos put back. He mentioned one particular country were particulalry bad for this  .

As with all the conversations we have on these boards, I think its hearing other peoples perspectives and experinces that help us to build up a picture and make decisions etc. It def does me. Hence why I've written this - not because I think I'm right or others are wrong - just because its my experince and opinion at this time.

And as we know - after all that I got a twin pg anyway  , which I've been led to believe could have been because I had a blast put back. Apparently they are more likely to divide?

Good luck and lots of love

LL xxxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Ladylottie did you say a twin? brilliant, i'm a twin and i wouldn't have wanted life any other way, they have a special bond.

i researched the success rates and chances of having more than one baby depending on the number of embies that you  have at ET and the stats shows that with age there is a significantly reduced rate of multiple births hence some countries offering multiples for older woman.

there is a discussion about this for older woman on a previous thread.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Suity   sorry not to have said this before now but very sorry for what you are going through, I'm sure with time you will find the path that is right for you.  It isn't fair.  Take care of yourself hun 

Hello everyone else, will catch up properly soon.

Cem good luck with the numbers game!

Jovi x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I'm wondering if just stopping the steroids (Dr G said OK to as only on them for 12 days) was a good idea

I am so exhausted I can barely move. Had to come home from work early and now I can't drag myself off the sofa. No idea how I am going to make it through a day at work tomorrow followed by leaving do in Clapham....

I just feel so so tired....


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Suity if you don't feel up to it I'd really think about not going to the leaving do ..... I know it's good for us to be with people but sometimes we just need to hide from the world and take a little time out.  That's just me .... some people do better keeping busy.

Hope you get plenty of rest this weekend, and the chance to do something nice for you x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I wouldn't go Jovi but I promised a colleague a lift there/back and she's staying with me and if I don't go, she won't be able to
And she's really looking forward to it because she's a single mum and doesn't get out much
So I have to go so as not to let her down
Just got to get through it and then it's the weekend thank goodness


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Interesting discussion about numbers of embryos to take back- despite having lining issues my initial thought was to beg as many as possible 3, but here and Spain have both said they would not put  more than 2 back, as it if I did get pregnant with more than more than one it would almost always end in a mc as I don't have enough to sustain.  

I guess I have to go with the experts.
L x


----------



## Damelottie

Cem - One of the girls on another thread has just been talking about this website http://www.oneatatime.org.uk/?.

I don't know anything about it but she seemed to think it was quite helpful.

LL xx

/links


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ladies for anyone considering Spain one of the girls on the iVI Valencia thread said that they are giving UK people a 20% discount due to the poor exchange rate http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=172284.new;topicseen


----------



## madmisti

Sorry have been MIA ladies - been coming to terms with BFN a bit - plus was  stuff going on on main Reprofit thread which resulted in  a very nasty PM to me    Have sent a copy to the mods but is has really upset and disturbed me.

Anyway - Claire - great news on embies. Good luck with making decision on numbers - sure you will know on the day what 'feels' right depending on quality etc  

Sima - hope al still going well for you hun  

tinklebunny - good luck for FET  

JJ1 - thanks for info  

Suity - sorry you are feeeling so rough. Hope we can cheer you up a bit on Saturday. If nothing else, I will make you look and feel positively skinny if you sit next to me 

Sorry if missed anyone - head in a whirl

Misti xx


----------



## Damelottie

Misti - Just sent you a pm. Oooooh - I'd like to kick some  sometimes   , but I'd probably just put my back out xxxxx


----------



## madmisti

Thanks Lottie   - please don't put your back out on my account!!

Had a response from mod who agrees with my decision to report and it will be looked into.

I am so grateful that 99.9% of the people here are kind, thoughtful, compassionate, non-judgemental women  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

ladies purely for info. i had a word with my clinic and I asked them if the fact that i had 4 embies put back...could my system have been to weak to support them and they said no...the problem was with the lining.

here is a link to anothers post re advice on building up the lining:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=171493.msg2907386#msg2907386


----------



## Sima

Hello Ladies

Misti - sorry to hear about the pants PM.  I like to think that this is a supportive community but I guess as in any other community there is always going to be one who just tries to disrupt things and bring others down.  I hope the mods sort things out for you.

Tinkelbunny - thanks for the info.  It all seems like good sensible stuff to me though I have read somewhere that we should not consume too much soya when tx and also tuna should be eaten in moderation due to the amount of mercury contained in the fish.

I went to the clinic to this morning and the good news is my lining is 12.3mm (so those Brazil nuts & hot water bottles are certainly working for me).  I now have 5 follies greater than 10mm and it seems as though I am on track to trigger on Sunday which should mean EC on Tuesday.  It all seem rather quick but it would have meant 12 days of stimms which is normal I guess.  Triggering on Sunday is going to be funny because my two friends will be here with me on Sunday night so we are bound to be out on the town somewhere so I will have to give myself the HCG shot (with the big needle) in the bathroom of some bar.  EKK .  

I am feeling so tired at the moment.  The doctor says it is a result of the drugs.  Every part of my body aches as though I have run a marathon.  I also get breathless when climbing stairs.  This is not great especially since the sun has now come out and it is going to be another glorious day.  I am also supposed to be showing my uni friend around Manhattan today (he arrives at lunchtime). Oh Dear - I might just give him a map and point him in the general direction of the Empire State Building  .

I managed to score another box of free drugs today.  It's the cheapest of the bunch, ganirelix at $99, but it all counts.  The nurse also gave me a whole load of needles and syringes for free as well.  I will be injecting progesterone this time so it will be big needle.  I'm not looking fwd to that.  I will get the nurse to show me what to do tomorrow.

Claire - good luck with the numbers game.  It can be so confusing at times.


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Sima brilliant on your progress..you know they mention the best time slot to have ET you should be bang on now so good luck!!!


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Claire - good luck for the transfer - I hope this is "the" cycle for you!    

Sima - all the best for your egg collection - it sounds like things are going well with the lining etc. I hope you feel better soon with the breathlessness. 

Tinklebunny - that was v helpful - it's good to eat stuff and feel it's doing you good. Hope your treatment goes well. 

Misti - really sorry it was a BFN   Look after yourself

Sorry if I've missed anyone - I'm just catching up.
All the best 
OneStep


----------



## Tinkelbunny

OneStep thank you...have read your signature and so wish i could give you a big hug...this is not an easy road.  xxx


----------



## madmisti

Sima - great news on follies and lining. Hope you have a lovely weekend and all goes well on Tuesday    

Claire - good luck for ET soon   

Onestep - thanks hun. How you doing?

Love
Misti x


----------



## RedRose

Hi everyone,

    Suity, just wanted to say I'm so sorry about your embies   and I think you are absolutely right to take some time to think through your next step.  I have just got back from Brno from my first IUI after finally deciding to go after a bit of a disappointing scan and some major wobbles about using anonymous donor sperm. 
      I must admit I worry about the anonymity side of things as well but have pushed these feelings down inside which I don't know is necessarily the right thing to do.  I know that donor eggs as well aren't far away for me at my age and although I think in the end my need for a baby would override the doubts, I would still worry about how I will help a child to come to terms with not knowing any of its genetic heritage.  I think you are being very honest with yourself and you will find a solution that is right for you and your future child/children but this must have been a truly shattering week for you.  I know that you will get there.
      Nice to hear that Reprofit offered some donor embies to you even though this was not right for you at the time, I was impressed by the human approach there too.  Get so used to the doom and gloom about age it was good to be treated as an individual in my consultation with Marek and positively encouraged to try the IUIs and then mild OEIVF maybe,  I know that some of the clinics in this country would not have considered me for this now.  
      Felt a bit worried about meeting up with people out there as, as I say had major doubts about going and got quite emotional about what I was doing as was such a different way to my previous ttc.  Didn't want to bring anyone else down by blubbing when everyone out there already has enough to deal with their own treatment.  Hopefully when I go again I won't be so   but I think I probably still will be!  But am now so glad that I did go and I think the next time will be easier.  Definitely worth it as you said, Suity just for the orientation.

      Misti, massive  , I have pm'ed you.

      Sima, it is so interesting reading about your tx in the States, everything sounding good, best of luck.

      Onestep, great to see your post and know that you are making progress, well done you on getting your clinic to import.

    Tinkelbunny, thanks for the info on lining stuff, am glad houmous is on the list as I am addicted to the stuff.

    Winky, hope you are more comfortable, can't wait to read your book, your posts always make me chuckle,

                love to everyone else and hoping for a peaceful, relaxing weekend for everyone, Rosi.


----------



## bingbong

Rosi, welcome home hon. I am sorry that your trip to Brno was so emotional but it sounds like it was positive too. Really pleased to hear that you felt like you were treated as an individual and that you are pleased that they are willing to try IUI and OEIVF for you. Good luck for your 2WW hon       

Claire, good luck for tomorrow     

Sima, sounds like things are going well over in NY, I hope that you get more energy so that you and your friend can see the sights. Great that you managed to score more free drugs too!       for tuesday.


bingbong x


----------



## Sima

Welcome back One Step - I read your post on the IVF thread and I can see that you are now getting ready for the FET.  I will keep my fingers crossed for your next cycle and I hope your little blast survives the defrosting.  Good news about ESB as well.  Your clinic must have been one of the few in the UK which did not accept ESB sperm.  They have probably realised that they are missing out on a lot of potential business by not importing sperm and so have now gone ahead and got the licence to do so.  

Rosi - I am sorry you have had an emotional time getting to this point.  It is never easy and I think we have all shed many tears as we go along this path.  So I am guessing you are now PUPO.  Good luck on the 2ww    I will hopefully be joining you for part of the wait soon.

I went for my acupuncture session this afternoon and the chap was great.  He practices the same type of acu as the lady I go to in London so they were able to exchange notes before I went along and it ended up being quite a smooth process.  I told him about my lack of energy and he just told me to slow down.  WOW!  Now why didn't I think of that.  In typical Sima fashion I have been running round trying to get as much out of NY as possible that I forgot that the main reason that I am here is for tx.  So I am now going to try and build in a lot of rest periods during the day.  The acu man also worked his magic with all of his needles and a lot of my exhaustion seemed to go away by the time I ended the session.  Now is that mind over matter...... who knows.

I got the call from the clinic today.  I can reduce my dosage of Follistim down to 375 IU for 450.  Yippee .  I have to go back in for my next scan tomorrow morning.

Off to do my injections in a mo and then I am off out for supper with my friend.  

Thanks for all your support and well wishes so far and good luck to all my cycle buddies out there.

S x


----------



## sanya

Hi Ladies,
I have been advised by the lovely Claire that I should be posting here, so I hope it's ok if I join you.
I am single and have just had DE at Reprofit, I will update my signature soon but too busy enjoying myself in Brno at the moment.
I have always posted  on the Reprofit thread but have found it all a bit upsetting recently and it would be nice to chat to girls in the same position.
Anyway I am going to get ready to meet Claire for dinner and look forward to getting to know you all
Sanya xxx


----------



## RedRose

Hi everyone, 

   Thanks Bingbong and Sima.  I'm not really thinking of myself as on the 2ww although of course I am not going to miss this golden opportunity to obsess about signs  , I am just feeling really positive that I have jumped another hurdle and made some progress but I am not expecting miracles!  Chances are about 15% according to Marek and for me, as I am sure a lot of you ladies will understand, a BFP is a happy but also a terrifying time for those of us who have miscarried.  I think that was a big part of my doubts about going, I want to be pregnant but I am scared of it all being taken away from me again.  But I am gladder each day that I went.
    Hi Claire,I  arrived late Tues night and started back home early Thursday.  I am glad you have had plenty of company out there, I think you need it if you are out there for OEIVF.  I also had problem of being in the Hotel Europa which is a bit stuck out from the Centre with no internet so did feel bit isolated, even the taxi drivers didn't know where it was!  Did meet up with 2 English nursing tutors out there on an exchange teaching visit, the Erasmus project, so that was nice.  They wandered out one night, they told me, forgot the address of the hotel, and like me couldn't find a taxi driver who had heard of it!  They had stayed at the Grand last year they said and found it much more convenient.  If I went again I would try to get in there as I wandered about a bit in that area Wednesday and found the Tesco and some nice cafes, although as usual not easy being a vegetarian.  My top tip for fellow veggies is the baguette bar at Brno airport where I had a gorgeous salad, olive and smoked cheese baguette ( to your left in the main entrance hall ).  It saved my life after 2 days of a diet consisting mainly of Jaffa cakes  .  I hope everything is going well with you.Like you, I was so glad to get back to my own bed and my pussies, it really made me appreciate everything I have at home and the convenience of it all!  Good luck with your emby news and ET, we need some BFPs, no pressure, as long as someone gets one!
                            love to all, Rosi.

welcome Sanya, are you very slim, were wearing a longish coat and did you see Marek at the clinic on Wednesday?  I was the dark haired nervous looking one, feeling fat and old amongst the several stunning looking egg donors that were there as well!


----------



## midnightaction

*sanya* Welcome to the thread 

I flew back from Brno on Sunday, and am missing it already, well I am missing the lounging around in tea rooms and generally not doing much !! 

I am now on the 2ww and it is driving me crazy, but only 5 days and counting !!! 

I think you will find all the ladies on this thread lovely and supportive, without them I most certainly would of gone insane !!! 

To everyone else sorry I have been AWOL again these last few days I am just feeling extremely rubbish this 2ww both physically and emotionally and I really don't like bringing my grumps to the board, hopefully I will snap out of it soon 

Hope those of you who went to the meet up today had a great time 

Sarah xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hello all,

And a big welcome to Sanya - can't believe you've avoided us single girls for so long - there's no escape now  

Claire - wishing you lots of luck for ET tomorrow and a safe trip home

Sarah - sorry you're feeling so rubbish. Hang in there, not long now. Sending   and   down to Cornwall for you  

Rosi - glad you had a positive experience out in Brno, wishing you   for your 2WW. Next time check out cafes like Fisher, Onyx, Tripoli, Adria - all of them are in the central area of town - they all do pizza/pasta/salads....with veggie options. Much better than existing on jaffa cakes for days, although I never say no to a jaffa cake, or any other form of chocolate come to that  

Sima - hope all is going well stateside, best of luck for your EC  

I'm OK. Thurs eve was a low point. Couldn't stop crying, just felt so tired physically and emotionally. Was obnoxiously rude and grumpy with my colleagues on Fri at work but fortunately I think most of them put it down to general post holiday blues. The one who knows where I was asked how it went and was then lovely when I explained - although that made me cry again  
Got through the leaving do Fri night though, and am just back from meeting the girlies in town which was lovely - so nice to meet more of you and put faces to names
Am planning a quiet day tomorrow and then new start with the new week on Monday - exercise, healthy eating, counselling, booking in social events with friends etc - need to get a grip and get on with things - wish me luck  

Love to all, 
Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Cem - have a few counsellor recommendations. Am working from home next Weds/Thurs so will do a bit of a ring round then - want to make sure I get someone I feel really comfortable with....
GOOD LUCK for tomorrow  

Suitcase
x

PS just had very large glass of rose - lovely but feel quite dizzy!


----------



## midnightaction

*Claire* Good luck for transfer tomorrow   for getting your precious embies back with you.

Sarah xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Ugh, period pain and bleeding - can this be right? Surely AF would not be due for another 10 days or so?
Very confusing....

Suitcase
x


----------



## midnightaction

*suity* Have you stopped taking the gestone, if you have that is most likely what is causing it, if you stop gestone suddenly then AF usually starts about 3-4 days later, thats why they sometimes use it to bring on AF if she isn't turning up 

So sorry that the wicked witch seems to be on her way 

Sarah xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Yes, stopped all the drugs on Tues as instructed by clinic - so I guess that makes sense then....just seemed odd as was not expecting it until next weekend which would have been end of 2WW....

Oh well, doesn't make much difference really...just seemed like strange timing

Suitcase
x


----------



## sanya

Thanks for the welcome, Better late than never!
Suitcase  Good luck with your next moves, I am glad you have a plan, I suppose we have to release stuff before we can move on
I hope you find a counseller that is right for you, sorry you are having to face the witch so soon 
Rosi  Thanks, Funnily enough I was wearing a long black cardi type thing, but it cant have been me as I arrived on wednesday night and didn't get to the clinic until thursday am. Dont know about very slim either  
Good luck I hope you get the result you want.
Sarah I can understand why you are missing it, I have really enjoyed this trip, the couples we have met are absolutely amazing  a really special bunch of people but it has been so good to chat with Claire as we are facing the same sorts of issues, mind you I think she may secretly think I am bonkers, one minute laughing the next crying, she has been very supportive though and keeps reminding me that it's the hormones, Despite the tears it has been a lovely experience.
Good luck to you with your test soon    
Claire I will be waiting to hear from you tomorrow    
sanya xxx


----------



## Damelottie

Sanya - Hello  

Redrose - Agree about the lovely baguettes at brno airport   
Love to all

LL xxxx


----------



## lulumead

Hello Sanya, welcome to the group.

good luck tomorrow Claire - hope there are lots of lovely embies waiting for you.

Suity: enjoy the rose, think you deserve it.  

Sarah: hope last few days fly for the 2WW, sending you lots of positive    

hugs to everyone else.
xx


----------



## indekiwi

Just a quick note to wish Claire well tomorrow - hope you have a textbook transfer and come out feeling terrific with the hope and possibility of new life.  

Sanya, welcome!  

Sima, have been reading with interest, but more importantly, hope everything is going well with you and you manage to rekindle that bundle of energy very soon.  

Rosi, good luck with the TWW - hope you can enjoy at least some of the time being PUPO!  

Sarah, hang in there - not long now!  

Not such a quick note afterall....

A-Mx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sanya - welcome honey...       for your 2ww

Cem       for today and welcome to the 2ww...  

Suity I hope you find someone who you did click with - makes such a difference!

Hi to everyone - still catching up with all your news... will post again soon..
Big big hugs
Mini x x


----------



## sanya

Lottie, Mini, Indekiwi ( hope I got that right?) and Lulu
Thanks so much for the welcome.
I am waiting patiently to hear from Claire, hopefully all will go well for her and we will meet for lunch and then head to the airport to come back home.
This is so nerve wracking
love Sanya xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Cem delighted to hear et went well hope 2ww flies by


----------



## winky77

Congrats CEM!!  I just logged on to see your news ....I've got everything crossed for you      .  I hope you can have a relaxing week but not too quiet.....I was thinking about your comment on the social life out there in Brno....I find it hard going from that to a quiet week as it's a real come down....last time I was fine cos I came back and the next day drove down to stay with my uni friends for 2 nights as I was working in manchester then came back and went off to the spa overnight......I am always in a better frame of mind when I have lots going on and lots of people to meet up with!  I am the epitome of a social animal! Always have been......which is why being an only child, living on my own, and being self employed is not the congruent lifestyle that best nourishes me! Ho hum! 

Sanya.....a big welcome to the single girls thread!!  I am glad CEM has pointed you in our direction!        for you too! 

Rosi....sorry you had such an emotional time but it sounds like things worked out for you ...  

Sarah....not long now....hold off the madness !    

Suity....sorry   has arrived sooner than expected....the drugs defo play havoc....I was a bit stupid cos i just stopped the drugs completely in a fit of pique of my BFN....completely forgetting that I had been on high dose steroids for 4 weeks (started from CD1 this time) and should have been phasing them out to let my body adjust.      I also had 3 days of AF flooding...horrendous.....felt completely drained (prob cos I am!) ....but the upside is when it stops things feel so much better !  I am like a different person today! And the botty bubble has shrunk a bit so much more comfortable on all fronts!  

I am glad I can put last week firmly behind me now and move forwards ....

lol to everyone else

..Winky


----------



## madmisti

winky77 said:


> And the botty bubble has shrunk a bit so much more comfortable on all fronts!
> 
> I


And all backs by the sound of it  Glad you are feeling better Winky 

Claire - glad Et went well and oyu are now PUPO!! Have a safe journey home, then let the madness of the 2WW begin! 

Sanya - welcome and congrats onalos being PUPO! Safe journey home 

Sima - hope you're enjoying the weekend - not long till EC now 

Suity - hope AF isn't to bad a one - just what you DON'T need right now  Lovely to meet you yesterday 

Hope I haven't missed anyone!
Misti xx


----------



## Sima

Sanya - hello and welcome to the gang    I am sure you will find that we are a nice lot here.  I am glad you had Claire's company out in Brno.  Have a safe journey back home today.

Claire - so you went for 3 in the end.  Interesting.   They sound like good embies so let's hope that at least one of them sticks.  Have a safe journey home and I look forward to following both you and Sanya on the 2WW.

Suity - How are you doing?  AF can be a good thing but it is always a surprise when it arrives early.  I hope it is not a bad one.  Look after yourself.  You have had the week from hell.

I have had 12 days of stimming so far and I am off for another early morning check up in a few minutes.  I did have one yesterday which seemed to go well. My follies are growing and my E2 is rising nicely. They reduced my follistim dosage down to 300UI from 375 and kept the other meds the same.  They think I might trigger either today or tomorrow.  I can't wait to stop this stimming injections.  The good news is I am now getting very quick at jabbing myself.  Just 10 mins from start to finish to mix up the potions and give the shots yesterday.

I had a lovely day yesterday.  No rain and perfect sunshine around 25 degrees.  I met with my uni friend for brunch at Alice Tea Cup on the Upper East Side.  This is a tiny tea shop which sells all kinds of weird and wonderful teas, coffees and cakes.  The theme is Alice in Wonderland on acid and there are all kinds of pictures of Alice and her friends painted on the walls.  It's a real place to be a fairy princess.  We then walked to Strawberry Fields in Central Park and paid homage to John Lennon.  My mate is from Liverpool so it was the thing to do.  Next a jaunt around the Meatpacking area and a bit of people watching.  Now NYC people love their dogs and they are real pampered pets.  I have seen dogs in teeshirts, dogs in raincoats  dogs wearing boots, with ribbons and also a dog in a bag and a dog in a doggie pram.  .  We then went to ground zero and then on for more people watching and drinks in lower Manhattan.  We finally had supper at a Brazillian Barbecue place called Plataforma Churrascaria close to Time Sq.  Not a place for veggies but it great for parties.  So quite a busy day but it was lovely all the same.  Sadly no snogging involved but that doesn't matter cos it was nice to spend time with an old friend.  My other friend arrives today so I am going to chill in my studio all morning and will then head out for lunch.

I hope you all have a lovely Sunday.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Interesting read for those of us going down the DE route...

http://stirrup-queens.blogspot.com/2006/07/choosing-egg-donor.html

Mini x

/links


----------



## RichmondLass

hello again ladies.  Well AF began today, a day early, so that's the first of my pills popped and my first ever cycle begun.  I'm working toward Double Donor at IM in June.  Although I've been on count down to this new beginning it feels a bit daunting now it's here.

Anyone got any advice about what to do/eat/drink/not to do in the run up to my ultrasound and transfer??

cheers
RL x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi RL....

Great that your cycle has finally begun....
Here's a link to zita wests guidelines:
http://www.thebridgecentre.co.uk/assets/Bridge%20-%20Preparing%20for%20IVF.pdf

I tried to eat healthy and took all the supplements including extra selenium (good for lining)...
Take care  

Mini x

/links


----------



## RedRose

Hi everyone,

    Congrats Claire and good luck with your triplets!  Sanya it is a probably a good job Claire didn't have to cope with both you and me being bonkers in Brno!  Congratulations to you as well.
    Sima, all still sounding good and sounds like you are having a nice time catching up with friends as well.  Did anyone else notice quite a few small dogs being carried around in Brno?  I saw 3 tiny Yorkies, ( one had a coat on ) and a little chihuahua in the town in quite a short space of time, which surprised me, don't know why but didn't expect to see that over there.  I must admit this is my back-up plan if I can't have a baby as my pussies are fiercely resistant to fashion.
    Misti, how are you doing?  Any news from Stepan yet?  Hope it will come soon xx
    Ladylottie, meant to say last time that is a lovely new picture of you + bump, you look so happy.  Hope you are feeling better.  I don't mind having to go back to Brno as I am craving those baguettes still.
    Suity, hope AF isn't too nasty for you and you find your counselling helpful, Mini, thanks for the link, it seems like a good straightforward summary of ED.
    Richmondlass, well done, you are on your way!
     Winky and Indekiwi, I am hoping I have calmed down a bit now, but this is my first 2ww after treatment so watch this space!  I know there will be good news for someone anyway, statistically surely  , so that will be cheering.  It has been a cruel time for so many lovely people here recently.  Hope the meet yesterday buoyed everyone up for their future plans,
                         take care everyone, love Rosi.


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hi everyone

noticed this post from Sharon she had 5 embies put back.

Shaz68, this is what she had to say:



shaz68 said:


> as i had my treatment in cyprus i don't know what their limits are as regards to age etc but i do think 40 is the crunch age for putting more in. have to say i was really worried at the thought of it and still am! dr seems to do it as the standard and in his experience should only produce 1 or 2. my chances with own eggs were 1% what he has done is give me a 60% chance so we'll see what happens


----------



## madmisti

Sima - sounds like you are having a lovely time. Hope those follies getting nice and big with mature eggies inside  

Richmond Lass - starting a tx -especially first one, is always a mix of excitement and nerves.Glad AF turned up just a day early as too early or too late can muck up timings.  Good luck with it all  . Lovely to meet you yesterday 

Suity - hope your search for a good counsellor turns one up soon. And also hope AF not too evil  

Claire - I am first in the queue for a triplet if you can only manage twins    Enjoy being PUPO hun

Tinklebuuny - think 5 embies aged over 40 if they are your OWN eggs is risky, but with donor eggs, I defintely wouldn't risk it.

Rosi - I noticed generally that there a lot of dogs in Brno - but only saw one cat whole time I was there -and that was at the castle. Not sure about dressing dogs up TBH - bit undignified - and a definite no-no for cats    I know you are not really thinking of yourself as PUPO, hun, but we all are, and hoping you wil be in that 10-15% ( after all someone's gotta be else it would be 0%!)   

I heard back from S today - short and sweet as ever - 'I will have no embies for you in June'. Was half expecting that TBH as know there is a wait - but would have been nice if he had at least given me some idea of WHEN he might have some    Am going to look at the other clinics out there in mean time - really do want to do a tx in treatment in June - or July at latest. Have DE IVF booked in September and want at least one more go with DE before that.

Take care all
Love
Misti xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Misti     I didn't get a date from him - just a 'you are on back up list' - which means anything.... think will be waiting some time.... more time to lose weight and get fitter!!  Would've like to have cycled this year again though....
Joys of not having viable eggs from the off ...
 
Sima - have been following your news closely - what made you opt for NY??  Sounds like you're having a fab time there honey - with a little tx'ing thrown in the mix!  Good on you x x
Hi to all those on the 2ww or just about to embark...      

Mini x


----------



## sanya

Hi Ladies,
Winky and Sima  Thanks for the welcome, I am really glad to have found you all too, you all seem like a lovely bunch of girls and after the fun of meeting Claire and the other girls in Brno I am quite keen to do it again and will try to come to the next big meet up.
Misti I hope you manage to get a date for July, what other clinics are you interested in?
Rosi It's such a shame we couldn't have met with you, Honestly Claire is so level headed and calm that I believe she could easily have coped with half a dozen hormonally challenged women, Hope you are feeling better  
I am a bit confused, I didnt sleep much in Brno, 5 hours in 2 days, last night was much better and feel refreshed today,
But for 3 nights I have woken dripping in sweat, particularly my chest, my hair, the pillow everything is wet, does anyone know if the meds could be causing this, I am not usually like this, it's really gross and uncomfortable?
lots of love to all
Sanya xxx


----------



## bingbong

Hi everyone,

Misti, sorry to hear that you can't go out in June as you hoped   I hope that something else works out for you  

Rosi I still feel really happy that you finally made it out there for IUI, I remember when we both emailed and waited and waited for replies (actually I am still waiting   ), I hope that you are feeling better and that your 2ww passes ok    

Sima, sounds like things are going well in NY. It is really interesting reading about your time there.    

Sanya, hello and welcome, don't think that I have said hi yet. I'm pleased that you made it to the singles board, not sure what took you so long to find us!   I hope that the night sweats don't last, but good that you are sleeping better.

Welcome home Cem, pleased that your cat is happy to see you and not punishing you for leaving   I hope that the triplets are settling in well and that there will be no need for frosties    

Mini I hope that you don't have to wait too long  

Richmondlass congrats on starting your first cycle, hopefully your one and only    It was lovely to meet you on saturday  

er, there are so many on here right now so sorry to those that I have left out   but a big   to all.

Bingbong x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Sanya
I had really bad night sweats too - and hot flushes during the day. I totally sympathise- it's horrible. But it was just the meds. I can't remember which stage (was it downregging and buseralin maybe?). You're basically making your body go through the menopause v briefly - and whereas some older women might work up to night sweats over a period of time, we get them suddenly because of the drugs.
Hope they go v soon
OneStep


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,

I am now on my way again, depot shot done on saturday and just got donor details through, so all feels real again now.

Love to everyone else, will catch up properly when home, just need to shower and get rid of all salt water now, before heading out for dinner !1

R xx


----------



## sanya

onestep Thanks, it's good to know it's the meds, for some reason I got it into my head that I must have been having stressful nightmares that I couldn't remember, then I began to worry of the effect that would have on my embies  
The madness has definitly hit here 
Bingbong Another North london girl, like me 
Good luck Roo and congrats on getting the donor details through  
sanya xx


----------



## lulumead

Great news that your off and running again Roo...enjoy the salt water.xx


----------



## madmisti

Roo -fab news - you are on your way!! Hope you are enjoying the Red Sea -found Nemo yet?

Sanya -hope night sweats settle hun  

Claire - sure Boo is very happy to have you home    Shame you had to go straight back to work but hopefully will help 2WW go a bit quicker.  

I saw a big yellow Student Agency bus from CR today ( will mean something to Repro girls). Was a bit weird seeing it in my town and not in Brno!!  I also spotted a car with a number plate BFP -which I am hoping is  a good sign for my next tx ( whenever that is...)

Love to all
Misti x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Roo very pleased to hear you're set to go, lots and lots of luck   

Sanya, welcome to the singlies board  

CEM glad you're back at home with puss cat ..... hope 2WW is kind to you  

Jovi x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Evening everyone, 

Hope you have all had a good start to the week - wish I had started with a day at the Red Sea like lucky Roo!

Well, I had a response from Stepan confirming what I had expected - he gives me success rates of 3-5 % with my own eggs based on the results of my 2 previous cycles at Reprofit, compared to 60-65% with donor eggs. 

Now I know miracles happen and there's always someone who beats the low odds, but I'm not getting any younger, IVF has taken over my life for the past 18 months, money is running out, and I just don't think I can put myself through the emotional stress again with such a low chance of success with own eggs. 

So it's definitely donor eggs for me. Need to find best clinic option etc, and am really hoping timing wise to cycle in Sept-October but will have to see....Stepan said I could have fresh DE cycle at Reprofit 'in the autumn' but still not sure I can do the anon egg donor thing...let's see how the counselling goes around that....

Anyway, apologies no personals but really need an early night, 
Suitcase
x


----------



## wizard

Great news Roo and I hope you are having a lovely holiday.

Suitcase, I know you might have known what Stepan might say but it still can't have been easy getting that email.  I hope you find a counsellor that is useful and helps you work through the best road for you.  And of course, when you get to that road I'm wanting madly for it to lead to a fantastic BFP for you.


----------



## sanya

I got an email from the embryologist to say that cultivation of my remaining embryos ended on day 6, which was saturday, so none to freeze, I was feeling a lot more positive before I read that.
I had a day 3 transfer and had I gone to day 5 it would have been saturday, same day as the others arrested, 
Does this reduce the chances for the embies I have on board?
Watching that programme on ch 4 about adoption I blubbed all the way through
Suitcase your attitude has been amazing this past week  
Hi Jovi  
sanya xx


----------



## winky77

Hello Peeps...

Sanya....I've had the same wobbles with not having any frosties the last 3 cycles with Reprofit.  But as people have reassured me...Reprofit do only freeze the very top notch ones....and as they will have put the very top notch ones back in you then the next ones in the pecking order are always up against it.  I have sort of come to not expect frosties from them now......if I had lots of Grade 1s left then I would tho.  You won't need frosties anyway    

CEM...my cats are just like yours.....one of them practically sleeps on my face if I have been away for more than a couple of days!  And the pair of them follow me everywhere in the flat.  If Smudge is round the front of the house when I pull up in the car or walk up the street she comes miaowing to meet me....the neighbours think it's hilarious!  

Roo....bliss... ah to be in the sea......and to have a plan to look forward to ! 

Mistimop....where was the student agency bus?!?  How bizarre?

Suity....hope the usual stark directness of S's email is helping you move forward even if painful. 

Well, I sent S a long email with my usual many questions.... and he has emailed to say it would be better to talk and to ring him any evening...so will prob do that tonight....altho would prefer an email to be honest....?!  

lol to everyone else ! 

..Winky


----------



## Sima

Hello Ladies

I have been busy with my friends for the last couple of days so no posting for me.  Sadly they have now gone back so I will be on my own again today but that is fine because it gives me time to relax.

I triggered last night (huge needle in the   full of HCG).  I was a bit scared at doing it myself at first but I will using the big needle for the IM progesterone support so I thought I had better get used to it.  It was easier said than done.  I had looked at some vids on YOUTUBE first for a bit of help and I then did the business in one go.  I just hope I got the right place.

My EC will be tomorrow morning but I had to go into the clinic for more blood work and another Ultrasound this morning to check that my follies are still growing.  They really do seem to monitor very carefully.  I have had daily monitoring since last Thursday and before that it was every other day.  I hope it has made a difference.  I have six large follicles and my lining is 11.3 so hopefully everything is looking good for tomorrow.  I have to get someone to escort me from the clinic tomorrow otherwise the anthestislogoist could threaten to cancel the procedure.  .  How do you ladies in Brno cope with this?  I am generally fine after sedation but I will ask my school friend to see if she can come and sign me out.  She has a baby so I hope she doesn't mind changing her plans at the last moment.

My friends had an excellent time here. We did not do loads of sightseeing (we did take the free ferry ride to Staten Island so that we could have a look at the Statue of liberty) but other than that they were content to sit, eat and drink.  Not much fun for me watching my mates get slowly drunk whilst I am sipping bad OJ  but the company was great.  It was my dad's 70th birthday yesterday - I am sad I could not be there.

Mini - you asked why Cornell.  I have high FSH and whilst the Bridge in London were happy to give me another go at their clinic I do feel that I was given mixed advice from them with one doc saying move to donor eggs and another told me to have another go with my own eggs but just increase the dosage.  I thought I needed a clinic with more imagination.  After a lot of research I found out that Cornell was a good clinic for poor responders and they regularly take on ladies with very high FSH >20+.  They are the no 2 clinic (I believe) in the US despite taking on challenging cases and Dr Owen Davis came highly recommended by many of the US ladies who use him.  I know it is expensive and I had to really think if it was worth flying out here because the cost of this one cycle equates to 2 in the UK and more in Europe and I am also far from my big support network but part of me thought this is clearly the best clinic for my needs and if I did not give them  a go then I would always be wondering what if.  I could have done another cycle in the UK before moving to the US but I thought if that did not work then I would be a few months older which might have an impact on my Cornell cycle.  I will never know if I made the right decision but if it is successful then I will be the clinics biggest advocate.  

Sanya and Winky - I am so sorry that you did not have any embies to freeze at Brno.  Sanya , here's hoping you will not need them.  Winky - the others have said it all about Brno’s policy on freezing.  I hope you can take comfort from that.

Suity - good luck with your thoughts on determining the next steps.  Over the next few months you will have a great opportunity to put your researching skills to good use.  

Mini and Misti - I hope you get good news on your donor eggs/embies soon.  In the meantime use this time to look after yourselves physically and mentally.

General question - do any of you get completely overwhelmed just before EC?  I shed a little tear yesterday   and this morning.  I guess because there are still many hurdles to cross yet.  I just really want this to work   .

Good luck to all you lovely ladies

Sima xxxx


----------



## wizard

Sima your follies sound great, that's excellent news.  A few tears are to be expected with all the drugs I think - I blubbed for almost the entire 2 weeks I was injecting so a few just before EC is very restrained!  I hope it goes well for you and your friend can help you out with the escort bit.  It's a pain isn't it?  Next time I'm tempted just to drag someone of the street, or get someone to meet me afterwards; I hated having someone with me and asking how I was every few minutes.  Gosh how grumpy and ungrateful do I sound with that  

Sanya I'm sorry that there are no frosties but as others have said I don't want or expect you to need them anyway.  

Winky I  guess it's a call to the man then; do you think he's suggested that as it will take him less time than writing it down?

Wizard x


----------



## RedRose

Hi everyone, 

    Sima, best of luck, it sounds like you are in very good hands and it is always encouraging to hear of clinics trying to help those ladies who are seen as more difficult cases.  It is understandable that you are feeling tearful  , there is so much invested here for you.  I'm hoping that they turn to tears of joy very soon!

   Sanya, I don't think from what I've read on here that having no frosties reflects on the quality of the embies you have on board, although I know it would have been nice to have a reserve which you won't need! Please !
 
    Suity, you have made a hard decision but one that should lead you to your babies sooner.  And you also know you did everything you realistically could with your own eggs.  There are so many positives to donor eggs and thank God that option is there for us.  I am sure you will find a donor you will be happy with.

    Misti, sorry Stepan said there wouldn't be any donor embies for June.  Let us know how you get on with the other clinics, which ones are you looking at?  I've tried to email you on your email address without any pictures to see if that reaches you, then I will send you my motley crew mugshots.  My catsitter is great at photographing them and got some lovely shots whilst I was at Reprofit.  Winky, she also woke up one morning to find Lily asleep on her head which she wasn't expecting ( I get this every night , but I love it ).
    Misti, I agree with you about not going over the top with dog clothing but I did note that Ellie was quite "fashion forward" with her pink harness!

    Roo, I am so envious of where you are right now, was there about 18 years ago and can just smell the sea, it is a lovely place.  How exciting to get your donor details and be starting again.  Hoping this is your time.

    This 2ww already feels like months to me!  Still feeling very bloated, Bingbong please tell us how you inspire yourself to keep that ticker going down!  I am seriously thinking about joining Slimming World, my catsitter friend wants to go as she has a lot of weight she would like to shift, I have never tried a group before but am thinking it might motivate me more.  Also think Slimming World is one of the more healthy ways to lose weight when ttc, rather than my usual chocolate based diets.
    I have also made an appointment to see Dr Paul Armstrong at the Portland to get some more advice over my possible immune issues/miscarriages.  It's a complex area and I have limited funds so may not get very far.  But at least feel like I am doing something.  Was asked by his assistant to come in the mornng as they like to do a Compatibility Test on you and your partner ( visions of Mr & Mrs ).   Felt like saying that I wish I had had that done at the start of my last relationship, would have saved me a lot of time! 
     Seriously, I have always wondered if my ex and I were just incompatible in some way that might have caused the m/cs, he also had a relative with a genetic problem, but never had any tests.  I think it was one of the reasons I am quite relieved to be using a sperm donor, at least you know they have been checked for many problems.

                                                 love Rosi.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Roo, great that you are getting started again - good luck,   that this one works for you . Hope you are having a good hoilday 

Suity, hope that the counselling helps you to think things through  

Sanya, sorry that you don't have any frosties ,   that you won't need them though 

Sima, follies and lining sound good, good luck for EC tomorrow 

Misti, sorry that you aren't able to have your tx in June 

Mini, hope you don't have to wait too long for your next tx  

Hope everyone else is okay, sorry if i've missed anyone - struggling to keep up with everyone at the moment  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## midnightaction

Hi Ladies

Sorry I have been AWOL, I have been away with work for 2 days and have not had access to the internet much  

Just got home after a long drive so apologises for my short but sweet post, I promise to do better once I have a few hours sleep under my belt !! 

Just wanted to say a quick hello to everyone and hope your all doing well, big hugs to you all  

I have still managed to resist the peesticks and thankfully I now only have 2 sleeps until I can do the official test .......it can't come a day too soon if you ask me !! 

Sarah xx


----------



## sweet1

Hello again,

I think I am decided on proceeding with DIUI at Reprofit,  what is the first step? Is it emailing Stepan? Would anyone have an idea if there is a waiting list for treatment?

Sorry for the questions - I'm sure they have been ansered many times before so sorry to be a pain.


----------



## madmisti

Jess - first step is to email Stepan yes. Even bette rif you fill inthe 'initial consultation' form on the Reprofit website. There is no wait for Donor IUI - other than the time it takes  for you to fill in donor form and them to send you choice of donors etc.  Good luck  

Sarah - well done on resisting pee sticks. Hoping you get a wonderful surprise when you test   

Suity - how you getting on with finding a counsellor?

Sima - all sounding good - good luck for EC tomorrow . Hope your friend can help out - sure they don't insist on this at Reprofit! 


Rosi - I am hoping you won't need any more tests  etc cos you get BFP  , but know you are being realistic given odds. If you do need to go, hope you get some answers.

Sanya - has been said but not getting frosties is no indication of chances of getting a BFP  ! Quite uncommon to get frosties at Reprofit. Hope 2Ww not driving you too  

Claire -how you holding up? Also hope you're not going too loopy on 2WW   

Winky - good luck talking to the lovely S - hope you get some answers  

Mini - the waiting and not having a firm date to look ahead is very tough    Hope you get at least some idea of timing from him soon

Roo - hope your having a fab time  

As for me, I have contacted Fertimed and Repromeda - both in or near Brno - to ask about embryo adoption but no replies as yet. I also emailed S again to ask what chances are of them having embies in July and he said 90% so at least I know there is a pretty good chance of having another go in July if I can't at the others in June.  I am just soooo impatient  !!!

Hope I haven't missed anyone!

Misti xx


----------



## sanya

Good Morning Ladies,
Thank you all for your reassuring words about not having any frosties, I am ok about it now and will not allow it to dampen my optmism.
I think it is the timing of the email, would be better to get it after 2ww in my opinion, but I know this would be too late for others, I am quite good at burying my head in the sand at times.
Misti  That is good news, July is not that much longer to wait if you are comfortable with Reprofit and not ready to change, I might be wrong but as far as I was aware Repromeda will not treat single women, I hope I am wrong but I seem to remember being really angry when I found out that this was the case, it is so bloody unfair but if thats the case its best to go somewhere where we are welcome.
Good luck I hope you hear soon and get your next steps sorted out.  
Roo I hope you are enjoying the Red sea, the diving there is just phenomenal, I saw a Napolean fish there when I did my open water diving course, they are so gorgeous look like prehistoric monsters and have a liking for boiled eggs, which the divemasters give them. 
Sima Wishing you the best of luck for egg collection  
Hi to Lou Ann, Rosi, Mini, Claire and all the other ladies 
Sanya xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Misti -got a rough idea of timing - just no firm dates.... piddle... its hard to progam in work when you're not quite sure what you'll be doing....  

It's gutting when you don't get any frosties - I've asked the question - seeing as both my donors were in their early 20's.... no reply as yet.....

Good luck to our 2wwers     

Big hugs to everyone 
Mini x x


----------



## madmisti

Mini - it is frustrating isn't it. But I am just hoping they will have embies for me in July  . 

Winky - the student agency bus was in Hastings. We have quite a few language schools here so it is not unusual to see foreign coaches spewing students, but was strange to see the big yellow one with  studentagency.cz on the back!! I had a millisecond of confusion - where am I - Hastings or Brno?    

Sima - hope all goes well with EC today  

Sanya - glad you are feeling more positive. Perhaps they should ask people when they would like to hear news of frosties. Imagine most people like to hear before testing but those who prefer after could ask I suppose.

Hi to everyone else

Foggy dull day here - wher did the sun go?  

Misti xx


----------



## Sima

Hello. Not great news from me.  They could only get to the RH ovary and got 2 eggs.  The left hand ovary had a fibroid stuck to it and they could not get around it so they had to leave all the follies in it.  It so sad since the LH ovary was the more active of the two.  Looks like it's been a lot of time and expense for a rather pathetic result.  Let's hope my eggs fertilise tonight.


----------



## indekiwi

Sima,        Don't despair, this clinic has really looked after you and hopefully the close care and attention will continue with the embryologist.  

One thing that's making me curious though - surely they knew about the fibroid before egg collection and had factored that into the equation?  

Fingers are firmly crossed for you.       

A-Mx


----------



## Sima

I know.  My mum just asked me the same question.  They must have know it was obstructing the ovary.  I have just put in a call to the doctor and he will hopefully call me back later today.  It is probably too late to do anything about it now but perhaps they could have tried to remove the eggs using laporoscopy which is more invasive but at least it would have got to the eggs.


----------



## bingbong

Sima I am so sorry to hear about EC   I have to agree with Inde and wonder why they didn't know about this before, they have taken such amazing care of you so far so I am going to trust that they know what they are doing    Let us know what the doctor says.

Sanya, I would think that there is no good time to hear about having no frosties. 

I hope that everyone else is doing ok, my brain isn't quite with it to do loads of personals I'm afraid, just handed in an 8000 word essay and had a job interview today so am a bit  


Bingbong x


----------



## Felix42

Sima fingers crossed for good fertilisation tonight. That is so annoying about the fibroid. Good luck for tomorrow!

Love & hugs to all Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sima       here's hoping for a fab fertilisation rate      
Thinking of you x x


----------



## midnightaction

*Sima* Hope you got some great embies over night 

BFN for me again, I am gutted, I really just don't know what more I can do, I feel so empty that I just don't seem to have the ability to do the one thing I have always wanted to do 

Will be back later to talk more, but I have a heavy day at work now so I must be off

Sarah xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sima thinking of you today.

Sarah -       sorry to read your news honey.

Take care mini x


----------



## indekiwi

Coco, Sarah, posted on the TWW thread for you both.   

Sima, I really hope you have excellent results concerning your two embies this morning.    

A-Mx


----------



## sanya

Sima Hoping you get some lovely news this morning re fertilisation   
sanya xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hello all,

Sima - so sorry to hear about the fibroid. It does seem odd that the clinic didn't pick it up as they've been monitoring you so very closely. I'd have a few words with them I think!
Really hoping both fertilised overnight - remember it only takes the one  
Thinking of you though, it's such a stressful time

Sarah - I know exactly how you feel hun   I'm so sorry it was a BFN again. It's just so bl**dy hard isn't it? You take care  

Hope everyone else is doing OK

I've gone into 'action' mode again after my wallowing week. Have made an appointment with CRM re donor eggs, am waiting for LWC to call me back re where I'm at on their waiting list. And have called counsellor to make initial appt. Also back into the healthy eating and exercise and determined to keep it up this time. And have totally booked up my diary for the next month with lunches, dinners, meets with friends etc (actually might have overdone that one a bit as I'm now thinking I've no free time at all until July which is a bit stressful!!)
Basically trying to get my life back on track a bit and be less all-consumed by this ttc stuff. Hoping for tx in Sept-Oct if I can get the donor eggs sorted by then

Also been having some more serious thoughts re adoption - prompted by the Channel 4 series on at the moment. Wondering if this is something I should look into more seriously....need to do some research 

Anyway, enough about me, and I must do some work (working from home is lovely but sometimes hard to concentrate  )
Love to all, 
Suitcase
x


----------



## winky77

Sima....so sorry about the fibroid....how frustrating...but really hope you have good news on the 2 today.   

Sarah... have posted on 2ww but  here too! 

Suity....glad you've found some energy and focus to move things forward!  I have been watching the Channel 4 series on line as well.....is defo thought-provoking. 

Mini....hope Reprofit get moving on the donor front! 

CEM....hanging on in there !!  

Misti.....weren't you just tempted to get on the Student Agency bus and go back to Brno!!?  Btw....I am down your way in a couple of weeks for friend's 50th....will PM you as perhaps we can meet for a coffee? 

lol to everyone else....need to get some work done! 

..Winky


----------



## Damelottie

Sima - Good luck - have got everything crossed for you    

Good luck with the appts Suity - wouldn't it be fab if you got some news about donor eggs that doesn't involve a huge waiting time? .

The SW and the panel in the first adoption program, were mine! Jesus - it made me feel bilious watching it   . Thank gawd not everybody has the experience I did. Having thought for a long time now that the whole system is in desperate need to review and change, I thought that man Davids ideas were spot on. Very innovative and it would be marvellous to see if any departments felt able to take some of them on.
Oh my lord tho - didn't you just feel for that poor woman when the kids flipping goldfish died?? Just when you'd kind of like things to go as easily as possible.   

LL xxxxx


----------



## RedRose

Hi everyone, 

    Sima, so sorry about your EC, what a nightmare  about the fibroid but hoping that you have 2 very special eggs there.  Damned fibroids, I have read so often about them messing up people's treatment.  

    Sarah, have posted on the 2ww thread, so sorry  .

    Suity, will look forward to hearing how your appointments go, hope you have good news soon.

    LL, I have been glued to the adoption programmes as well, am just amazed that the ideas the presenter is putting forward of putting adopters and real kids together, haven't been tried before, they seem common sense.  Couldn't believe it when the goldfish was found dead!  but nice to see that the lady who burst into tears a lot still got approved ( I have a lot in common with her! ).  It is so sad to think of all those traumatised children without their own homes and all the hundreds of thousands of children over the world without a family.  Anything that improves the system and speeds it up a bit has got to be a good thing.  
            hope everyone else is ok, love Rosi.


----------



## Sima

Thank you so much for all of your support and good wishes.  I am still waiting for the call so I will post my update later today.  I am hoping that my eggs are little fighters and have turned into embies overnight.  I did not sleep well last night since I kept thinking about everything which has gone wrong.

Oh yes - the last words I said to the doc doing the EC just before I went under is "You do know I have fibroids" and he said yes. Mmmmm

I spoke with the doctor yesterday afternoon and he really did not give me much of an explanation as to why things went so wrong.  They did know about the fibroids but I can only guess that they cannot really see the position of the fibroid with just an ultrasound and the previous focus has been on making sure my womb was fibroid free so that any embies could implant.  Anyway - let's hope I get good news in a few hours but if not then I might have seriously think about having another myomectomy (which is open abdominal surgery) to get rid of all my fibroids.  This is a daunting prospect because last time I had to have 3 months of injections of Zoledex which put me into a early menopause (including the hot flushes) to shrink the fibroids, followed by a 2 hour surgery, 9 days in hospital and then 6 weeks recuperation time.  So serious stuff.  It would set back my next tx to the end of the year by which time I would be 40.  Failing that the doc said we could try again but hope we get more folies in the unobstructed ovary.  This seems too much of a risk to me.  It's sad to think I have got eggs which have just gone to waste in the last 24 hours.  Now if I had a partner I might have been able to ttc the natural way.  I wish I was there to see the adoption programme. I did start off going down the adoption route a year ago and I got through a prep group.  No Agency can discriminate against single women but I do know we would really need to show we have a strong support network in place and might have to consider taking on the more difficult to place children.

LL - that must be weird seeing your Agency on tv.

Suity - I am glad you now have a plan of action.  I look forward to following your progress.

Sarah - I am so sorry you did not get your BFN this time.   .  This journey is so hard.  You do have time on your side so I am sure your time will come sooner rather than later.  I hope work is not too much of a mare today.


----------



## Sima

One egg fertilised.  They will now watch it closely to see if it develops.  Transfer should take place on Saturday but I will not know until I get a call on Saturday morning.


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Sima - wishing you (and the embryo) lots of positive thoughts.    

OneStep


----------



## wizard

Sima I'm   that your embie continues to divide and do well and that you get positive news very soon.  So sorry it's been such a hard cycle for you  

Wizard x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sima my friend is the proud mum of a baby boy from her one miracle embryo!!
L x


----------



## Damelottie

One little one did it for me Sima! Good luck  xxxx


----------



## winky77

Sima....sending you and your embie lots of     ...really hope it all works out. 

On the adoption programmes.....you can watch them on your computer....channel4 website ....think they are on there for a month after the main viewing.  I've been watching them on line as missed the ones earlier in the week. 

lol

..Winky


----------



## indekiwi

Sima, I really hope you've got a wee fighter there, cleaving and cleaving again to be a top notch prospect for transfer on Saturday.     

Thanks Winky, I don't have a TV so will check online for access.  

A-Mx


----------



## Sima

Thanks for your support.  I am off out to see my friend now and will stay for supper.  At least it will take my mind off my embie though I am sure it is a little fighter. I hope it survives in the lab until I can take over.  An FF lady called Claudine went to Cornell a few years back and only had one embie as her other eggs failed to fertilise.  Anyway that embie is now a beautiful little girl.

Tinkelbunny - Are you off to South Africa today?  I think you are so I wish you all the best on your journey and hope you come back with your precious cargo soon.


----------



## bingbong

Sima, I hope that your embie grows well for you       I really have everything crossed for you. Have a good time with your friend, I hope that it helps.  

Inde I just don't understand people who don't have a tv   I am just watching the one about the single woman, only just started. I recorded them on Sky+. 

Bingbong x


----------



## Felix42

Sima, wishing you & your fighting embie lots of  

Sarah, so very sorry hun that it didn't work this time. I was so hopeful for you.   

Suity, great to hear your plans.  for a quick turnaround on the DE front. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## bingbong

Forgot to say before that Suity I am pleased that you are moving forward again and are making plans    I really hope that it all goes well. Great news about the counselling too, I hope that works out for you.   

Bingbong x


----------



## madmisti

Well, it's been busy on here!!

Sima - so sorry to hear about he problems at EC - must be hard to take. But   that your little embie is the one it takes  

Sarah - so sorry hun   Here if you want to chat

Suity - glad to hear you are moving forward with your plans. Really hope that the counsellor helps you come to terms with your journey so far and the possible steps ahead  

Rosi - hope 2Ww not driving you too   Can't be long now?   

LL - weird about your Sw and panel being the ones on TV! Hope you are feeling well  

Winky - would have been tempted to get on the bus if I thought there was any tx to go there for, but have to be patient! Was doubly weird to see it and then find myself behind a car with the number plate BFP - I am hoping this was a good sign!    Would be great to meet up  while you are 'down south'    I'll PM you my number

Claire - hoping 2WW going wel for you too   

Hope I haven't missed anyone
Love
Misti xx


----------



## RedRose

Hi everyone, 

    Sima, hope you are holding up and masses of good luck for your call about your embie on Saturday  .

    Misti, I don't think you could have asked for a much clearer sign than the bus and the   number plate show that your next time in Brno will be a BFP!  I remember sitting in a pub in Shanklin, a lovely village on the Isle of Wight with the ex and looking at the parasols which had CZ REP printed on them for some reason ( the beer?).  I knew at that point that I would be going there soon.  And no, I wasn't drinking  .  I didn't see a number plate with a BFP though .
    I am feeling a bit sore around the (.)(.) area but I have had this a lot in the second half of my cycle since I have had the m/cs and also when I have put on weight, never used to have it before.  No weirdy feelings or dizziness either but I haven't given up hope.

    Bingbong, well done on your essay, and did you say you were going to an interview?  Good luck with it    , I am sure you will do well.
                      love to everyone else, Rosi.


----------



## madmisti

Rosi - don't worry about no symptoms yet hun - more usual to have no symptoms in 2WW than to have them    When do you test? - you don't have a ticker and it is hard to keep track with everyone . Must be pretty soon though? Hope your right about the good omen of seeing bus and BFP numberplate on same day!!

Sima - hope tomorrow brings good news and a smooth ET   

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend  
Misti x


----------



## lulumead

hey abroadies

Sorry been a bit absent this week with the chemical hoo-hah!

Sima: crossing everything for your little embie to do its thing  

Suity: glad you have gone into action  

Re: adoption programme, thought it was great.  Really showed the process more transparently and how tough the panels are...think I had forgotten as mine was nearly 3 years ago now!  Made me think about adopting siblings if IVF doesn't work and China adoption is as long as predicted!!!

Love to all abroadies...am sure I've missed someone.
xx


----------



## indekiwi

Sima, just popping in to see how you're doing.  Fingers crossed for you hunny.     

A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sima thinking of you hope all goes well over in NYC

L x


----------



## Sima

Thanks so much for all your good wishes.  No news from the clinic today so let's hope that is a good sign.  I really hope my little embie is holding up.  I went to see the acupuncturist again today and he was so sweet.  He told me to stay positive and one embie means there is still hope.  He even gave me a big hug at the end of the session to wish me luck.  I spent Thursday evening with my friend and her DH and DS which was lovely.  She did my washing, made me supper and her and the little one basically took my mind off everything.  I did not get home until late and then straight to bed.  The sun was shining today so I went and spent a couple of hours on the Circle Line taking in a cruise around Manhattan.  It was nice.  I was going to go to the cinema tonight but I decided to head back here and watch some tv instead.  I am still in good spirits and I do so hope I will be joining the girls on the 2WW shortly.

Have a good night everyone

Sima x


----------



## Felix42

Sima, keeping everything crossed for you and your embie and lots of  for transfer tomorrow.  

Tinkelbunny, how are you doing hun?  I think you are out there now?  that all is going well.

I've just realised that of course both Rosi and Sanya have been for treatment and I'd not added you to the front page.  You're both there now but I wasn't sure of the dates.

I've added my FET dates now too as I booked the flight today and on Midnight's recommendation have Jana's appartment booked.  Can't wait, though it will all depend on scan results this coming Friday.

Love and hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## Sima

Hi All - I'm just back from my ET.  One little 8 cell embie now on board.  Test date 27  May.  YIPPEE


----------



## bingbong

Sima, that's great news   sounds like a good little embie and I hope that it snuggles in for the long haul     

How long are you staying in NY for? 

So pleased that you got to EC, good luck for the 2WW  

 to everyone else

Bingbong x


----------



## Felix42

Oh wow. Brilliant news Sima.  

Keep him/her nice & snuggly!

Love & hugs Felix xx


----------



## sanya

Sima  That is wonderful news, welcome to the 2ww, so pleased it all went so well   
Felix  Thanks for adding me to the list, my dates were arrived 6th May, had transfer on 7th May, and came back home on the 10th
Are they the dates you needed?
Oh yes my OTD is 21st May, but I might try and wait until sat 23rd
Good luck with your scan on friday   
Sanya xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Apologies for being MIA... sort of trying to get self back on track so to speak...
Sima brilliant news honey - am so so happy for you...
Sanya - welcome to the 2ww madness..

How's everyone else doing? 
Take care big big hugs mini x


----------



## madmisti

Sima - so glad your precious embie is now on board    Hope 2WW goes fast and you have happy news at the end of it   

Felix - good to see you are on your way again. Hope all well with scan on Friday    Is this FET of frosties from De IVF?

Lulu - so sorry about your chemical  

Sanya, Rosi and Claire    for 2WW

misti xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sima I'm so thrilled that you got to ET

L x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Felix wanted to wish you lots of luck I really hope that this is your time!! 

I started to take viagara yesterday and have a scan booked on Fri pm and another on Tues pm to see what is happening as they may transfer this month if the lining is uniformed and ok!


L x


----------



## lulumead

Felix: good to see your heading out again. lots of      

JJ1: hope the viagra does its stuff and you can go this cycle.

Mini: glad you are back from being MIA!!
xxx


----------



## madmisti

JJ1 - everything crossed that lining plays ball this time hun - good luck for friday's scan   

Misti x


----------



## RedRose

Hi everyone,

    Nice lot of positive news on here.  Sima, brilliant news, well done you and that little embie  
    JJ, I really hope Viagra improves the lining for you, you really deserve a break and to get those frosties on board.  I'll be watching out for your scan news.  Sending you "thick vibes".  
    Felix, I am so pleased you now have set plans, I am also wondering like Misti is this for your frosties?
    Mini, nice to see you back, hope your break made you feel refreshed.
    Misti and Felix, the IUI was on the 6th May, my AF is due 23rd if I stick to a 27 day cycle but I am can vary from 26-28, and once had a 30.  I don't know if I will be able to bear to test early ( think I am opposite to most people here! ) but I will try to test maybe 23rd just in case I have a biochemical.  Don't think I can cope with another trip to Reprofit in June, would like to , but have some tedious work stuff coming up so will prob have to be July.  So it's plan B to seduce my catsitter's gorgeous brother!  Actually I think this should be Plan A  .
   Also have a serious question, do people think it is better to have a break with the Clomid or does it not really matter?  I didn't exactly overstimm with one follicle!
    Lulu, glad you thought the adoption programes were accurately presented.  I thought everything seemed not quite so scary as I had thought it would be.  Can I ask you though why adoption from China (or is it everywhere abroad)  takes quite so long? Are you definitely trying again straight away again this month with the mild IVF?
    I expect everyone feels the same but it is nice to be able to follow other people's successes ( hopefully   ) especially when you can't get on and do anything yourself.  At least with most of us having a low time at the moment, perhaps that means we will all be able to "graduate" together in the summer, to the bumps and babies board  .
      hope everyone is having a nice weekend, love Rosi.


----------



## lulumead

Hi Rosi

When I started my adoption process in 2006 I expected it to be a 3 year wait at the longest, somewhere along the line things slowed down in China, for various reasons - hard to know exactly why.  I never expected it to be so long.  I naively imagined adopting when i was about 36 (I started process when I was 33) and then going on to have a birth child.  There is nothing I can do about waiting for china and I now run the risk that if I have a birth child my social worker may decide that its no longer feasible for me to adopt, but equally if I wait for china I could be 42 before even being able to start trying for a birth child, and I would like to see if I can experience being pregnant - if doesn't work then am very very happy to adopt my family.  Have always seen them as equal options, just want to have the experience of pregnancy otherwise I probably wouldn't bother with all this!!  Equally at any time China could withdraw international adoptions so as with all of this nothing is guaranteed.  I went with China as I wanted to adopt a very young baby under 1 and its much much harder to do this in the UK as a single white woman.  Ironically, might well have happened before my China adoption but you can't do domestic and international at the same time, so I had to make my decision.  I feel like I've been pregnant with China for over 2 years now...as my papers arrived there in December 2006.
I'll be starting on IVF number hopefully in 4 weeks...when I get my next period after this one.  Started bleeding a bit today so think it will all kick off properly tomorrow.  Have to see consultant for follow up too and order sperm again before I can start but should all be fine.
Sorry bit of a waffle all that...sometimes very hard to stay positive about the adoption, none of my friends and family can believe its taken this long!  And I think there is at least 3 years to go.  But I'm sure she will be worth it when (if) she arrives.  

Hope its good news for you this month, we really need a boost!
xx


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,
    Just realised that my maths has let me down again     and my AF is due the 21st! not the 23rd ( if 27 day cycle ).  , one of the worst aspects of ttc, THE MATHS and organisation of it all!  Not my strong point.  I had recurring nightmares that I would arrive in Brno only to realise that I had completely miscalculated.

    Midnight/Sarah, just wondering how you are?  Hoping you will be back on here soon with your future plans  .

    Lulu, thanks for the info about the adoption, I suppose it's a bit of a closed world unless you have been through it yourself or know someone who has.  I am sure a little Chinese baby girl will be thoroughly worth it.  Hope your AF comes on time so you can push ahead with your plans.  I know we need some BFPs as a morale boost, it would be nice  , but I've also been encouraged as well, the last few weeks how well everyone has picked themselves up from some bad times.  For most of us hopefully, if we keep on trying we will get there, although it does seem like it will never come sometimes.

    Misti, yes, I wish I had your plumbing skills ( I have been moaning on the 2ww about my blocked drain ).  It is especially annoying as it is coming up in the cat enclosure on my patio so I can't let the cats out as the water will be contaminated.  Last time it happened it was because someone in the neighbourhood had put nappies, yes, nappies, down their toilet!  They shouldn't be allowed to have children!  

      I think PMT is definitely kicking in for me  ,
                          love to everyone, Rosi.


----------



## midnightaction

Hi ladies

Thank you all for your well wishes after my BFN, it has been so appreciated  

No one knew I was having IVF so when I got the BFN I had to face this on my own, and I don't think I was prepared for how hard it would be to have no one to turn to, and no one to give me a hug and tell me it would be ok. The world just kept on turning and I just had to pretend like everything was fine when it wasn't. Although the last few days have been tough because no one knew, I really have had to just get on with things and I think that has helped me get over it quicker and it has stopped me mopping around and feeling sorry for myself.

As for what I am going to do next, well I wish I knew. My head is telling me to not go through this again, it is telling me whats the point, my eggs work (as proved by 2 pregnant recipients when I was an egg sharer) but for some reason they just don't want to work for me. Is that ever going to change?, because if not having more OE IVF just seems like me throwing good money after bad. My heart on the other hand is telling me that if I want this then I have to keep trying (won't be again this year though because I have already almost bankrupt myself with this cycle !! ) because I do still have a change with my eggs and I will always regret it if I don't !! 

I guess I just wish I knew what was wrong with me, I have good eggs (or at least I think so !!) I always have a great lining, I have had all the Immune and NKC tests and they have all come back negative, on the face of things everything seems great but each and every time my body just seems to say no. I do realise though that no matter what even if the situations seems perfect then that is no guarantee it will work and as we always say it really is a numbers game, and hoping and praying each time that, that cycle will be our time.

Thank you ladies for being here, without at least you knowing I had gone through this it might just well of felt as though it never even happened  

Big love to you all, and heres hoping the luck for all us single ladies changes soon 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Sima

Hi All

Felix - good to see you will on your way again.  It looks like you will be heading out to Brno just as I am coming back and testing.  I'm wishing you heaps of luck.  You have such resilience and hopefully it will pay off very soon.   

JJJ1 - good luck with your scan on Friday  .  You have the patience of a saint.  I really hope that this is your month.

Sanya, Rosi, Claire - I hope you are all still doing ok.  Not long to test date now.  I hope you are all coping with the madness.   

Sarah - I am so sorry you are feeling so low at the moment.    I can see from your sig you have been through a number of cycles already and so yes I can see why you are feeling so low.  I truly believe you have to stay positive because your time will come.  As you said you have good eggs, good lining and you seem to respond well to the drugs.  Is it worth asking the consultant if there is any more support they can give you to help make your embies stick.  I see some of the girls have taken steriods and/or injectable progesterone.  I do not know all the ins and outs of these drugs but it does seem to have made the difference in a few cases.  Is it also worth having an internal exam, like a hysteroscopy, to make sure there is nothing in your uterus which is affecting implantation.  I really do not know what to suggest other than to say on paper you are an an excellent candidate for IVF and you certainly have youth on your side.  I also know what you mean about not having anyone in the real world to give you a hug when you get a bfn.  I only told a few people that I was tx the first time round so when I got my negative I really had to keep it to myself and be very stoic.  This time round I have practically told the whole world so all of my friends are following my progress with real interest.  It was great when I was feeling low after my EC but I am not too sure how I am going to cope if I get a negative result and I then have to tell everyone about it.  I really think in our situation we can't win either way.  Part of me resents having to tell people that I am ttc because if I was part of a couple I wouldn't really share this info but I do know I get very emotional during this journey and so I have chosen to let my friends know what I am doing so they can keep my spirits up on my off days.

Mini - welcome back to the gang.

Misti - I hope you had a lovely day.

Oh yes - my first day of the 2ww has not been too bad.  I went up to Harlem and went to one of the gospel church services.  It was nice and lively and the singing was superb.  It was 2 hours long!!  The church was full of tourists with just a few local parishoners.  Needless to say not many of the tourists made it for the full 2 hours.  Afterwards I went round the corner to a place calle Miss Maude's Spoonbread Too  which is a soul food cafe serving meals such as Southern Fried Chicken, short ribs, pecan waffles etc.  I had some jerk chicken, with rice and peas and yam.  It was delicious and I would recommend it.  I went to the cinema last night to see the Soloist - a film with Robert Downey Jnr and Jamie Foxx.  It was ok but a bit sentimental. 

Sima xx


----------



## RedRose

Hi everyone, 
    
    Sarah, it's good to hear from you.  The last few days must have been very tough.  I didn't know 2 of your eggs had given 2 other ladies pregnancies, I can only begin to imagine how hard that must be to live with, although of course you have given a priceless gift to them.
    I would agree with what Sima said about perhaps a hysteroscopy and the immune issues although I know you will have gone through everything already many times in your own head what could be wrong.  I started reading the Serum Athens thread quite a while ago, and try to keep up with it sometimes now, and have read quite a few times on there about women going out there who have already had hysteroscopies at other places, but the doctor there has found septums, and several of those have then gone on to have successful pregnancies.  Similarly some clinics seem to be much better at detecting fibroids than others.
    I know also from my own experience I was given the all clear over immune issues from 2 clinics and on doing further research myself, with the Alan Beer book and on the Yahoo immunology thread, my results do show a problem.  There are so many levels of immune tests from what I can tell and I expect over the next few years many more markers that aren't recognized now will become apparent.  I personally think it is worth trying the standard immune meds anyway after several m/cs or IVF failures and I think this is the opinion of quite a few doctors now.  The other point is most of us have our immune tests when we are not pregnant or at the time of attempted implantation, so the levels of the various markers may be at normal levels at that point. 
    I know as well how frustrating and worrying the financial side of this is.  Even though I haven't yet had IVF, the cost of tests, consultations, scans and the IUI and travel has already mounted up.  The last few weeks on here have really brought it home to me what a huge financial commitment IVF is for someone of a lowish-middle income, especially when you are single and especially when for most people several attempts are needed.
    I'm hoping things take a sharp upturn for you and that the universe is about to drop some money unexpectedly into your life along with some answers.  You've given so much to your 2 recipients that your reward must be on its way  ,
                                      lots of love, Rosi.
PS.  Hoping the scan is positive today JJ  .


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Claire - really feel for you  

re meds, I got to OTD on both Reprofit cycles (thanks to the gestone I think) so not sure what their view will be. On 2 UK cycles at LWC had full AF 3-4 days before OTD. Both times they told me to keep taking the meds and re-test on OTD 'just in case'
First time I did I guess because it was my first time and I thought I should follow clinic instructions. Second time I didn't bother - I knew it was negative and just wanted to stop the meds and move on asap. 
But ultimately only you know how you feel and what is happening....if you think there is any small tiny chance you are pregnant, then you should stay on the meds. 

Am thinking of you  
Suitcase
x


----------



## newgirlintown

Claire honey - I've just logged on after not being here for a while..... I am so very sorry to hear your news. Keep going til OTD but you're right not to worry about the hcg if the hpt is -ve again... but worth sticking with the drugs until Friday. I've my fingers crossed for you but sending you lots of    too.

Look after yourself over the next few days,

Lots of love,
Anne 
(a stranger in these parts..)


----------



## sanya

Dearest Claire
We have already spoken, but I cant stop thinking of you, I am so Gutted and so so sorry
  
Sanya xx


----------



## winky77

Claire....  

I really feel for you....know only too well what it feels like.  I think it is sensible to follow Marek's advice on the drugs but I am with you on the HCG.....I've never felt the need for one of those yet.....AF and a couple of negative tests round about OTD is kind of conclusive....my only hope is that you are not at OTD yet so there still a small chance that things may change.

I am glad you are making a plan.....that always makes me feel a bit better. 


Lol to the other 2WWers....

..Winky


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Claire,

Sounds like a plan - I wouldn't worry about a blood test it's an unnecessary expense if you get another negative on a pee stick on OTD. I am so sorry, it's just really crap all this and it makes me so angry and sad that we all have to go through it. 

Found out today that another friend is pregnant - which is of course inevitable as people get pregnant all the time, and I am pleased for her and her husband, but at the same time it just feels so unfair that it seems to happen so easily for everyone else  

Other than that though I'm OK. Just posted a bit of an update on the IVF board as I'm not officially an Abroadie any more (although I'll still post there too I'm sure). Seeing counsellor tomorrow and have appt at CRM next week to discuss DE. Also waiting for LWC to call me back with possible donor match there for July/August timeframe. So it's all going ahead. 
I've not been posting mostly because I'm so busy rather than anything else. In an attempt to get my life back (rather than obsessing about ttc all the time) I've been booking in lots of stuff to do and now I find I barely have time to sit down and relax. Still better that than sitting around feeling sorry for myself  

Thinking of you  
take care,
Suitcase
x


----------



## midnightaction

*Claire* I am so so very sorry hun, I am hoping and praying  that it turns into better news for you, but we know are bodies so well that sometimes we just know when things don't feel right 

I know what you mean about not knowing where to go next, our only options seem to be just keep going but how far is too far.........it's just not fair 

*suity* I am so glad that things are moving for you and your on the road to hopefully doing another cycle again really soon. I hope that the meeting with the counsellor goes well and you iron out any issues that might still be playing on your mind.

Glad that your keeping yourself occupied, it really is the best way to be because it doesn't allow you the time to really think about things and start to wallow 

*sima* Thank you hunny for you lovely kind words 

I have done both gestone and steroids and they don't seem to have made much of difference but I have emailed my consultant to ask him if there is anything else that he could recommend because I really am fresh out of new ideas 

I really want to tell someone what I have just been through but I just can't, I feel like I have failed and I can't stand the thought of everyone else knowing that and me letting them down. This might sound utterly ridiculous but I care so much about other peoples feelings and how sad they might be about it that I would rather keep everything to myself then have them worry and be sad about it as well.............I know crazy or what !! 

*Redrose* Thank you too for your lovely kind word, so sweet of you 

As both you and sima have suggested a hysteroscopy I think that really is the next thing that I should give a try too. I am not sure how I have gotten this far down the line without having one before, I think I was probably living in my fantasy world where everything was ok and I felt like I didn't need one. Can any of my fellow Reprofit ladies let me know if they do these there ? Felix was this what you had done when we were out in Brno ?

Everything you are saying about immune issues is very interesting because I have been given the all clear on what I have had done so far but I wonder if this is something that I should maybe investigate further. The Alan Beer book sounds like a good start to give me something to work from, and also you mention Serum, do they deal specifically with immune issues. I have heard mention of them a couple of times but don't know much about them so wondered if anyone could shed any light.

Big hugs to winky, sanya, mini, misti, lulu, JJ1, Coco, Felix and to all my other extended FF family !! 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Felix42

Claire, so sorry to hear that the news is not looking positive at the moment.   I agree with the others though, its best to keep going with the meds til test day. Not long now and lots of  just in case it turns around. 

Sima, hope you are doing ok. Are you home yet? I've lost track. 
Hope your little fighter is snuggling in nicely. 

Suity, great you are all systems go. We'll miss you being an abroadie but very good to hear that things are happening. 

Midnight, it was a hysteroscopy I had in Brno and I'd certainly recommend it. It was 250 euros and gives you some piece of mind about what is happening in there. Also there's quite a bit of research / anecdotal evidence (not sure which) that you are more likely to get pregnant after one as it gives you a good clean out or something of the sort. 

Misti, Roo, Sanya, Rosi and Tinkel, and anyone else I've accidentally missed, hope you're  all well. 

Love to all, Felix xx


----------



## Sima

Felix - I am still in NY.  I booked to come out here for a month.  I am not working at the mo so I can take the time off and also I really did not know how long I would be stimming for so I wanted to make sure  I was here for a good amount of time to cover all eventualities.  I head back home on Sunday.  I am lucky I have some good friends here so I can spend my time catching up with them as well as enjoying the fab weather before heading back.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Felix 250 E is fab for a hysteroscopy, I have had 3 and they are £2500 here!

L x


----------



## RedRose

Hi everyone,

    Yes, that is an amazing price, Felix.  Worth it for the reassurance alone and as JJ says it seems to be helpful for future treatments, hopefully will be for you too.

    JJ, were you having a scan yesterday, if so how did it go, hope it was positive news?  Sorry if I have got this mixed up.

    I had an appointment with Dr Paul Armstrong at the Portland Hospital today just mainly to get him to look over my test results.  He said my raised eosinophils could be there just as a result of my allergic asthma and are not necessarily linked to the m/cs but it is possible.  He also agreed from a psychological point of view that I would feel better taking something to get them down so is going to write to my GP, so hopefully she will prescribe me some prednisolone should I get a BFP again.  I am also going to ask her to refer me to an NHS miscarriage specialist.  I really hope he is right and my problem is egg quality which at least means I have a chance with donor eggs.  Was a bit disappointed with the Portland hospital, though, thought it might be a bit plusher and I might spot a celeb or two, but sadly not.  Lots of very expensive cars and chauffeurs though pulled up at the door.

    Have to say I am sorry to add to the bad run but it is not going to be this month for me either.  I have been having tiny spotting on and off since Sunday and quite a bit more today so expect AF tomorrow on schedule.  But I am fine about it.  For me, IUI didn't feel like a huge emotional and financial investment and it is only the first attempt.  Don't ask me how I'll feel after a few more months!  I was impressed by Reprofit and the couple of hours I spent in the waiting room and my time with Dr. Marek   was well worth 200 euros in itself. 

    Claire, how are you doing?  I know you may not feel like posting at the moment.  We are all thinking of you.

    Sarah, it's more the hysteroscopies that I have read about at Serum, but I think they treat immune issues as well but don't know how expert they are on it.  If I had unlimited funds I would be going to the actual Alan Beer clinic itself, I think, as they seem to me to be the most precise and expert and certainly appear to have very good success rates especially for older women with a lot of m/cs/failed IVFS, whom other clinics have given up on.  I think you can spend just as much money going to lots of doctors who aren't really experts on these issues, best sometimes to go straight to the top.
    Well, I will now have to tackle my overgrown garden and get back to the exercise regime,  , hope everyone else is ok, love Rosi.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Claire, 

I'd try aspirin, clexane (heparin) and steroids on your next cycle to see if that helps with the implantation side of things. None of that will help if the embryos are low quality/chromosomally abnormal, as I know to my own cost, but it does seem to be a fairly standard protocol for those who have had a few failed tx and you wouldn't need to pay for all the immune tests etc, if you discuss it with S I'm sure he'd be happy to prescribe...

So sorry it hasn't worked, I know how it feels   

Suitcase
x


----------



## Felix42

CEM & Rosi so sorry to hear of the BFNs.  
Sima, that's great you could stay out so long. Good idea to minimise the stress. 

Obeline, wishing you lots of  in Brno!
Sorry that I'm not out at the same time as you. Less than a week to go scan today permitting. 

JJ, how are you doing? Did you have the scan and how was it?

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Really sorry to hear the news on here.... was hoping one of us had captured some of the magic from Brno..        

Felix - can't believe this time has come round already!!!  All the best for scan today honey - am sure everything will be fine..    

JJ - how was your scan??     

Obeline all the best honey     

Hello to everyone - have been a bit absent so am in the midst of catching up x


----------



## Sima

Oh Claire - I am so sorry that you got a BFN.  As you said you produced some good quality eggs and having 3 put back must have upped the odds.  I really do not know what to suggest other than to say it is a numbers game and we are all searching for that golden egg.  I do hope your time will come soon.  May be a change in protocol will be the ticket for you.   

I am still having a nice time in NY.  It's my last day in Manhattan today and back to Long Island tomorrow.  I fly back on Sunday evening and I am looking forward to being back home and surrounded by my things.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls 

I had my scan today day 8 (we both think it is too early) the lining was only 2 mm but she said it was uniformed and day 12's will show more on the next scan.  I'll email the pictures over to Spain. The scans have gone up to £195 each but I do have a good relationship and have confidence in the scanning lady.

Sima have a safe trip back home.

L x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Hello ladies

Well I'm back - see post here.... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=187805.msg3049162#msg3049162


----------



## lulumead

hello abroadies...sorry not posted so feel totally out of touch!

tinkelbunny;   for your 2WW

JJ; hope the lining is thickening up and you can go ahead soon.

Felix: hope all is good with you.

xx


----------



## Roo67

Tinklebunny - Congrats on being Pupo, hope the 2ww flies by for you and doesn't send you too  

Welcome home Sima - hope you are ok and getting over jetlag

JJ1 - hope your lining has thickened by next scan

I started my estrofem again this morning, so now feel as though I am on my way again.

R xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo congrats on kicking off another cycle!!  
I have anothe scan tomorrow

L x


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck tomorrow JJ1

Great news Roo


----------



## Roo67

Thanks guy, need to get flights and hotel booked otherwise I'm going nowhere 

rose - how are you doing hun ?

r x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Yay Roo's on her way!!

Sima how are you honey?       
Tinkelbunny       for 2WW

Felix all the best honey     

JJ    that lining plays ball  

Hello to everyone 
Take care mini x


----------



## Sima

Tinkelbunny - Congratulations on being PUPO.  I hope the time on the 2ww passes quickly and you get a positive result soon.  I look forward to hearing about your adventures in SA later.

JJ1 - good luck for the scan tomorrow morning.  I hope your lining behaves itself.  

Roo - good luck with the cycle and booking flights etc....

I got back safely early this morning.  My suitcase had increased to scary 26kg in weight!! Don't even ask.  Luckily I was taken to the airport by my friend and I was met this end by my parents so I managed to avoid all the heavy lifting.  I really must learn how to travel light.  Not long for until I test now.  I want to know the result but I also like being in no mans land of PUPO if you know what I mean.  My fur babies were really stressed to see me when I got home.  Sima (the boy cat) ran away and his sister just hid from me until I called her.  Sima then proceeded to moan and "tell me off".  My cats are Korats and are very vocal.  They were not pleased with me but they are really soft and so can't hold a grudge for too long so they are slowly coming back round to having me back at home with them.

Hi to all of the other Abroadies out there.


----------



## midnightaction

Hi ladies  

Sorry I haven't been posting as much, I have been reading lots but just feel a little in limbo at the moment as to what I am gonna do next so I haven't really got much to post about I am afraid  

I have a question which is not really related to TX but I am hoping any of you ladies who have been to Brno/Prague might be able to help me. I loved Prague when I visited it for the day last month and I really want to go back there for a holiday for a week or so (because a day really wasn't long enough !) in around November time and I was wondering if anyone could let me know any good hotels/apartments they have stayed in whilst there. I prefer apartments as I like my own space to do things but if there is a hotel that is really nice (but also not crazy expensive!) then I wouldn't mind giving that a chance either. Plus does anyone know if Prague has the Christmas Markets the same as Germany does. I know I am thinking a little bit ahead seeing as we are in the middle of our (supposed!) summer but I really would love to go to a Christmas market if I can.

Anyway enough of my non tx related questions, hope that everyone is doing well, I am thinking of you all, even if I don't post as much  

Sarah xx


----------



## julianne

Suity is probably the best person to ask, maybe send her a PM?

Roo you're off again!  You are so overdue that BFP, I refuse to believe that you're coming home without one this time!  Best of luck hon xxxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Sarah - will respond to your Prague question tomorrow/Sunday - am at work and shouldn't be online really! Must look up the hotel where me and my sister stayed as that was a good one. Xmas markets were fab!
More over the weekend  

Suitcase
x


----------



## winky77

I listened to the Radio 4 thing....somebody is doing research into fertility treatment abroad....they didn't have a lot to say at this stage to it....was mentioned about it possibly being more traumatic as being alone and away from friends and family.....they obviously don't know about the Brno FF social life yet! 

Can anyone remember when S gets back from hols?  Have still not talked things through with him....I said I wasn't in a rush so could wait until he was back.....but now I have got impatient again! 

lol to all the abroadies ! 

..Winky


----------



## winky77

Cheers CEM....I will join the queue of 'nulliparous' women wanting to speak to him!  New word of the day.....just sorting through paperwork and seen that my gynaecologist used it to describe me....means 'woman who has never born a child' .....oh hum! Am i the only one who had never heard of this?!?


----------



## Sima

It's a new one to me.  I'm not sure I like it.


----------



## Felix42

Hello all from Cafe Tripoli! I'm having a mini hol rather than FET as my timing was all out. Probably another month til actual treatment. Loving being here tho missing my FF buddies of course. Had a hailstorm earlier. V exciting. Cafe Fischer has moved & had to give up looking for it in the hail. Hoping to see a firework display tonight if my apartment points in the right direction. Otherwise it's a little walk to Reprofit to say hello to the frosties then in with a good book. Has anyone else read The Gargoyle? Seriously weird but engrossing so far. Love to all,
Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Felix - enjoy your mini hol - hailstorms eh?  And as for moving cafe fischer - how very dare they!!
Hope the ET gets back on track soon for you      
Take care mini x


----------



## midnightaction

*Felix* Glad your having a good time over there so far 

Can't believe they have moved Fischer, thats just not acceptable !!! 

Don't forget to visit the Tea Room and have a Honeybush for me 

Hope your liking the appartment

*suity* Looking forward to all your info over the weekend, I am so excited to be planning to go there again 

Sarah xx


----------



## RichmondLass

Hello ladies Can't believe it's been about three weeks since I've been online properly.  I got the phone call from IM ysterday to say I could stop taking the pill as I'd been matched with a donor.  So just waiting for AF and then I start on the patches, so looks fairly on track for mid June transfer! Argh!  To all  you gals who've been through this a million times already, total respect as it's all very daunting and exciting at the same time.

Only thing keeping me grounded is Britain's Got Talent!

RLx


----------



## Roo67

Oh how can they move it without letting us all know where to !! Have a lovely time Felix.

Richimondlass thats great that you can now get started, it is exciting and nervewracking all at the same time

just watching BGT at the moment - thought the dance act on now is hilarious 

R x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Brilliant news RL - all the best honey x


----------



## bingbong

RL that is great news   I hope that af hurries up and shows for you  

Felix enjoy your holiday!!! 

I nearly cried when that little girl started crying on BGT, who knew Simon had such a soft side  

Bingbong xxx


----------



## Roo67

I'm crying again just watching her sing again !!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Felix enjoy your trip

I got voicemail today saying that I had 11 embryos fertilised 15 out of the 16 eggs were mature and ICSI'd and I need to be at the clinic on Sunday 1330 for ET, getting a flight early Sun am staying that night and then back Mon night, my Donor's partner is coming with me, my donor has to work.  Ironically his sister is there on holidays with her boyfr so might have his family connections there anyway!!  His Mum has sent me things from Lourdes to go under the pillow!  

This is the closest that I have got to ET so far since going to Barcelona, so hopefully 4th time there I go will be my lucky time and I don't get sent home empty yet again.  I really hope that I get a thicker lining and to ET on Sun so excited but nervous.  Gosh I haven't been PUPO for over a year now.  I have got a sick cert from my GP until the 17th so will take it as it comes.

Thanks so much for all your kind wishes


----------



## Betty-Boo

JJ - fantastic news         for ET
Big big hugs mini


----------



## Damelottie

Such good news JJ1


----------



## bingbong

JJ1 that is really great news!!!!       that all goes well.

Bingbong x


----------



## midnightaction

*JJ1* Congrats on your embies, thats a fab number  

Have a safe and pleasant flight tomorrow and I have everything crossed for a lovely thick lining when you get there 

Sarah xx


----------



## Maya7

JJ1 - Everything crossd that you collect the precious cargo      Was so sweet that you have the Lourdes relics ... it shows potential for loads of extended family support later on!! and of course all that positive energy coming from loads of different directions just has to help!!

Safe flight
Maya


----------



## dottiep

JJ - so happy to hear you're good to go again.  Truly hope this is THE ONE for you.

Dx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Hi ladies


i tested early yesterday and got a BFP.

i got some brown blood yesterday but very little am still getting some.

I'm already feeling nauseous and my (O)(O) are sore but more of a heavy sore than the normal AF sore. i have been having sharp shooting pains and AF type cramps. I'm also fussy on what i want to eat. seems like the first trimester is not going to be easy.

to be honest the ET of the Blast were on last Friday and i was feeling nauseous on the Sunday.

Tinkel xx


----------



## Roo67

Tinkel - Fab news  

     

Lets hope that the tide has now turned for us singlies

R x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Tinkelbunny, congratulations on your BFP!!   

JJ, have posted on another thread, but wishing you all the best for tomorrow    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Tinkel - post on DE thread - but brilliant news!!  Just what we all needed to hear...
Big hugs mini x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Tinklebunny that is fantastic wishing you a helath pregnancy


----------



## Sima

Congratulations Tinkelbunny on the    .  You must be so pleased. I hope you don't feel too nauseous in the next few weeks.


----------



## indekiwi

Tinkelbunny, huge congratulations to you on your   !!!!!!!!!!!!  Tremendous news first thing in the morning - so very pleased for you!!!!! 

       

A-Mx


----------



## lulumead

yippeee...congrats xxxx


----------



## some1

Congratulations Tinkelbunny !!!!!!!  Fantastic news !

Some1

xx


----------



## Maya7

Tinklebunny - congratulations on your BFP!!  Take care of yourselves..


Maya


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Tinkelbunny - congratulations!! Great news....

Suitcase
x


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Ladies you have been so great all this support....it's brilliant. love and best wishes for you all xxxx


----------



## madmisti

Hello Ladies

Have been off boards for a bit as, due to enforced break from TTC, juts needed to be away form reminders for a bit.

So, trying to catch up with everyone!

Felix - sorry timing was wrong for FET - bummer    Hope you enjoy the holiday anyway, and al lgoes well for next month's FET 

Richmondlass - great news - hope all continues to go well. You will be PUPO in a couple of weeks!

JJ1 - so delighted to read your news. REALLY hope you got to ET today hun.    

Tinklebunny - many congratulations on BFP - wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy  

Roo - how are you doing? Not long for you now either! Congratulations on your amazing weight loss - particulalry impressive given you have been on holiday!

Sorry if missed anyone

Well, reason I am back on boards is I had a surprise email from Stepan today offering me embryos! He had said def wouldn't have any in June but 90% chance in July, so I was just hoping and praying he would have some for me in July. Had resigned myyself to fact wouldn't have a tx in June. So I am absolutely delighted - happy with donor characteristics. Now I need my AF to play ball and not come early ( due on 5th) as I am really busy in until 3rd week of June and would be hard to fit in a trip to Brno.

Hope you all enjoyed the sunshine today  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

JJ1 hope all is going well and you will be heading home tomorrow PUPO        

Felix sorry about timing being out, hope you're having a nice relaxing trip anyway  

Tinkelbunny many congratulations!

Misti fab news   hope AF behaves  

RichmondLass good news re donor match, good luck with cycle

Hello anyone I've missed


----------



## bingbong

Tinklebunny big congratulations!!!!  

JJ1 I hope that everything went ok today   

Misti that is great news about some embies becoming available!!! I hope that af plays ball for you.   

 everyone else

Bingbong x


----------



## Felix42

Tinkelbunny, that's wonderful news!  Huge congratulations!

JJ, hope things are going well with you. 

Misti, so pleased to hear that you have some embies to look forward to.

Love to all, Felix xx


----------



## RichmondLass

Tinkelbunny and JJ great news and I'm so pleased for you!  Well done!  Hello all you other lovely ladies!
RLx


----------



## midnightaction

*Tinklebunny* Massive congrats for you 

*Misti* So glad you got some embies for June, I hope AF (AKA the Evil Witch) plays ball and you get out there late in June, everything crossed for you

I wrote quite a long email to Stepan and I have to say I wasn't very impressed with the reponse, it hasn't answered any of questions actually.

I am gonna put the email here if you don't mind and see what you think, I feel kind of let down and am strongly wondering weather this is the right place for me to go back to. I love this clinic and all of it's doctors but I am not prepared to throw more money at another cycle without fully looking into what the problems migth be and how to resove them, and unfortuantely doesn't have any answers or clear plans for me so I don't know what do do next.

Stepans responses in blue



Stepan said:


> These are my 3 main concerns Stepan and I look forward to your response
> 
> 1. Only 10 eggs, of which only 7 were mature and only 4 fertilized. This seems like a really poor fertilization result particularly as we were using ICSI, so I wonder what may of effected this, and if there is anything we could do to increase both the number of mature eggs and also to try and get a better percentage of them fertilized.
> 
> Number of eggs can be only achieved by increasing stim dose, matutrity and fertilization can not be really influenced
> 
> 2. Issues with implantation. My eggs have been proven to be of good quality as they have resulted in 2 pregnancies for my 2 recipients when I was an egg donor but for some reason do not want to work for me, which leads me to believe that there is an issue with implantation in some way or another. I have had all of the immune tests done and the Natural Killer Cell tests and they have all come negative and my lining is always really good at around 11-13mm, so I am not sure what the issue could be. I was wondering if there were any further tests you might recommend to check if there are any uterus problems, or any different drugs I might take to help.
> 
> I have no answers for that
> 
> 3.As I am still quite young and appear to have good eggs and lining I really don't want to look at moving to donor eggs at this stage because I feel there is still a strong possibility of being sucessful with my own, but I also don't want to keep having cycle after cycle and not changing anything if each time it is going to result in a negative, it just seems pointless.
> 
> YES I strongly prefer using your eggs


Is it just me reading too much into it, I mean I know Stepan uses short responses to emails but I fell like I am still completely in limbo with nothing really answered on what I could do to make any future cycle more sucessful.

I don't want to do another cycle without being 100% confident we have chanced things because it just doesn't seem like much point.

Oh well back to being a grumpy cow for the next few days then 

Sorry for boring you to death with all that "me" post 

Sarah xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

mnaction

what meds were you on? it is also at times better to delay ET, to increase the number of mature eggs. and to have FET where you can concentrate on preparing the womb.

if you are trying to increase the number of eggs then you might be over lapping and you could miss the small window you have to conceive.

secondly on FET you are boosting the hormones, you can take gestone and oestrogen both helping the eggs implant. if your donors conceived then your eggs will work. but play a bit of Doc yourself and work out the perfect balance for yourself.

by doing FET your focus is on implantation, i am sure this will work for you.

good luck xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Brilliant news Misti - so glad he's got back in touch with you.
Sarah - can you make an appointment to see a local clinic in the mean time?  I've made an appointment to see the consultant in Glasgow to try and find some answers - not sure if you're in the same situation.
Unfortunately as hard as it sounds this is very much a numbers game - not that game, is the right word to use?  Can Repro recommend any supplements to aid egg yield?  I was on DHEA - but my poor ovies were a lost cause.
Good luck mini x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Misti - glad they came up with some embies for you  

JJ - hope all went well in Barcelona  

Sarah hun - it's so tough isn't it?   Whilst it was a very brief and therefore quite frustrating email from Stepan, I'm not sure that you would have got much else from any clinic. The problem is that sometimes there just aren't any answers. You know your embryos have been good quality in the past because your egg recipients had successful pregnancies, you know you don't have immune issues because you have been tested. 

Has the number of eggs you produce reduced significantly this time round? Would it be worth getting AMH tested to see if your ovarian reserve is diminishing? Otherwise, looks like maybe higher dose of stimms needed maybe - to get more eggs. 
re egg quality - I've googled extensively on this and the only thing which is ever suggested is DHEA - in the US they have had some good results but the sample is small and it's all still inconclusive. 

As for implantation, I can't remember what you were on on your previous cycle, but I would ask for gestone, prenisolone steroids, and heparin (clexane) for your next attempt. This is the basic immune protocol anyway. Ask for at least 10-15mg steroids as the standard Reprofit dose is 5mg which is not enough to make any sort of real difference

If you got enough embryos next time you could try the PGD which I had - just to reassure yourself that quality is not the problem. Although your recipients previously got pregnant, you don't know if things have changed since then....
But it's quite expensive and relatively risky as of course you may end up with no embies. 

I really feel for you, it's awful having no answers, but unfortunately only too common - this is a relatively new area of science and the docs just don't have all the answers   

Suitcase
x


----------



## julianne

Midnightaction, Stepan can be a little bald with his comments, but he's telling you how he sees it - that's there's nothing 'wrong' with you and there's nothing he can see that he would change at this point.

I think Suity's comment was very helpful and there are at least some things to try there.  I guess it's difficult to accept that sometimes there's no underlying reason why, but it's back to the numbers game - which totally sucks.  The only other thing I would suggest (and I don't know much about your history or what you do to prepare for a tx) is that you follow Zita West's advice on diet and nutrition, and make sure you have acu etc.  I honestly believe that gives your embies the best possible chance to implant.

It might be that a change of clinic might help you psychologically - especially if you're getting frustrated, but equally at Repro they already know you and how you respond etc, so that can only be beneficial in the long run.  I think it's a call only you can make.


----------



## Sima

Mistimop - welcome back and   well done on your surprise move from Brno.  I hope AF plays ball and you get to go ahead with the FET cycle in June.

Felix - I hope you have enjoyed/enjoying your mini break in Brno.  I am sorry things have not turned out the way you hoped.

JJ1 - I hope all went well yesterday.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## midnightaction

Thank you ladies for all your kind words, I have had a bad fews days and your lovely messages of help and support always helps big me back up again.

I guess I just tried to force myself to get over the BFN too quickly, tried to convince myself that I didn't care and that live could just carry on as normal, it is only now a few weeks later that I realise that I just can't do that and I have to allow myself time to come to terms with it.

I adore Reprofit as a clinic and Stepan is amazing, I guess I am just so sad and frustrated that no one has any answers for me. I know deep down like you have all said there isn't really much more anyone can say other than just keep trying, but there is this very small part of me that just wishes someone would say well actually this is whats wrong and this is how we treat it  

Some of your suggestions have been extremely helpful and they are all things I am going to look into. I have always had good egg numbers just not very good quality so hopefully a read of Dr Beer and Zita West books might give me some ideas on how to work on that, I have also agreed to go back to reprofit for a Hystroscopy within the next 2 months so that might give me a few answers there, and I am going to try and make an appointment for my old consultant at the Lister who deals with Immune Issues to see if there are any other avenues we can go down there.

I am so sorry for sounding so miserable and self centred previously, I am usually so not like that. I guess I just have alot going on right now, I am moving house tomorrow, I find out about if I am going to be made redundant next week, I am having a delayed reaction to my BFN and I have fallen out with my mum and dad, because they just don't understand how I feel (Which is really more my fault then theres !!).

Thank you all once again for your amazing support, and I promise to back soon as my normal cheery self  

Sarah xx


----------



## Sima

Sarah - I do not have anything to add in terms of giving you answers as to why your last tx did not work but I just wanted to give you a big, huge virtual hug.      .  This journey is so hard and each BFN hits so much harder than the last one.  It must be particularly hard when everything says you are a good candidate and so the reasons for tx not working is unexplained.  As you know I am dealing with my own BFN so my feelings are still raw so I can understand what you are going through.  You really do need to give yourself time to get over your disappointment.  Everyone moves on at their own pace so please do not think you need to fit in with anyone else's timescale.  You are also going through a very stressful period in your life.  Moving house and job insecurity must be way up there on the list of stressful life situations along with tx.  Be gentle on yourself and with your parents.  I think it can be hard for anyone who is not actually involved in tx to understand exactly what we are going through.  I know I have had one or two funny comments from well meaning friends which does not help.  May be you should try to focus your energy in getting through the next couple of weeks and then start to look at the next way forward in your fertility journey once you know where you are going to be with your job. 

Good luck with hearing about the job situation.  I went through this last December so I do know what you are going through.  It is not a nice place to be in.

Good luck with the house move tomorrow. At least you will have nice weather for it. 

All the best

Sima xx


----------



## madmisti

Sarah - sorry you are feeling so down hun    Stepan's answers are always short and to the point, and I honestly don't think any dr could tell you anything different. Frustrating I know, but there really are no absolute  whys and wherefores as to why a tx works for one and not another, or why one cycle works for someone when others haven't.

I hope the move isn't too stressful for you or **'s - and I'm sure you will enjoy making that gorgeous cottage your home. Hoping you won't be made redundant - awful to be in that position and that alone would have you on edge etc. 

Hopefully in a couple of weeks, you will be more sure of your job, settled into your lovely home, ok withy our parents again and can then take stock and start to look ahead at options.

big hugs hun
Misti  xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Sima darling i missed your sad news. am so sorry for you hun xxx


----------



## madmisti

I'm so-o excited, and I just can't hide it................    

My AF arrived early today which put me in a panic as no way I can make it to Brno before 22nd June and last FET was on Day 19. So I emailed Stepan to see if it is possible to have FET later then Day 19 ( will be day 22) and he has just emailed back to say no problem - just stay on oestrogen longer before adding progesterone.

Can't tell you how delighted I am to be doing tx this cycle when I thought any hope of that was 0 and not even 100% chance of July. Got a good feeling about this one - seems like it is meant to be....

Just waiting for new tx plan from S and then will book everything  - did I mention that I am excited?  

Love from ( a very excited!)
Misti xx


----------



## Damelottie

Misti - if I remember rightly, I delayed mine until Day 21 and that worked out OK   

YAY for you hun


----------



## madmisti

Thanks LadyLottie - that is really reassuring


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Sarah   hope everything starts to feel a bit better soon, sometimes it's best just to take one day at a time  

Sima, hugs for you too hun  

Misti you're one happy bunny    Go girl!  

JJ1 thinking of you  

Love
Jovi x


----------



## midnightaction

*sima* Thank you so much hun for your lovely words. I do often feel like I shouldn't moan because well I have quite a few years ahead of me to keep going but sometimes that doesn't really make things better. Because no matter how many years I have left if there is something wrong all the time in the world won't help.

Want to send you a big giant  as well because I know your going through the mill as well, I know you put you heart and soul into this cycle and I am sure the come down is hitting you hard.

The great thing about this place, no matter what we are going through there is always someone there to help see us through it 

*misti* Oh yes I am sure I will be looking back in a few weeks thinking what the hell was all the fuss about and just generally getting on with things again 

Soooo happy for you that your gonna be cycling this month, I have positive thoughts about it for you 

Have to admit I am also totally jealous because I am missing that tea room so much already and would love to be out there sharing a "Taste of Bombay" with you this month or one of those giant pizza's............ahhhh bliss !! 

Just can't seem to get any time off work so I am gonna have to wait for July to go out for the hystroscopy 

Sarah xx


----------



## indekiwi

Quick one - I need to have an early night and have been posting for Britain already this evening - Mistimop, that's tremendously exciting news - I have visions of you doing none-to-sedate cartwheels in front of very amused cats and one somewhat bewildered dog in complete jubilation!    All the best, and hope this is your time!       

JJ1, really hoping things are going well in Barcelona.        

A-Mx


----------



## madmisti

Inde - can't compete with you on the somersault front, and no handy flower pots, but definitely jumping for joy. And yes **'s are amused and bewildered!!

I have already booked hotel and just about to book flights  

Sarah - shame you won't be with me for this one   I will think of you in the tea rooms  

JJ1 - any news?

M x


----------



## Damelottie

I used to love booking The Grand and the flight - it always felt so scary exciting


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi girls
Just a quick phone post I didn't get to et we flew to baracelona the last thing we heard on the fri was 11 embryos doing well, landed got acupuncture fr a  lovely lady recommended on ff, got to clinic to b told by receptionist there'd b no et & dr would see us. 40 mins later called in to be told 9 embryos died the day before and the other 2 that day & as the donor had sons it must have been a sperm factor so had to pay 9,000 euros. 
Ironically i had a scan it was ok was uniformed an 5mm-so good for me. 
Just seen another post on ff and another couples embryos all died on the same day at the clinic.
Thanks for your kind thoughts and good wishes
Sorry for a me post wishing you all well can't really read posts on phone catch up later x


----------



## Betty-Boo

JJ - what can I say honey         you take care, am thinking of you.
Mini x x x


----------



## midnightaction

*JJ1* Oh hunny I am so devastated for you, I can only begin to imagine how you are feeling right now 

Am thinking of you, take care of yourself 

Sarah x x


----------



## Elpida

Oh JJ, I'm gutted for you, don't know what to say it's so unfair.

Sending you lots of    

E xx


----------



## Sima

JJ1 - I am so, so sorry.   I cannot imagine how you and your donor + partner are feeling right now. Take stock and then look for answers later.


----------



## sunnygirl1

JJ, I am so sorry to hear your news.  You and your donor and his partner must be devastated.  I wish I could find the words to give you some comfort    

Sunny xx


----------



## Maya7

JJ am so so sad and disappointed for you. sending you  a big 

Maya


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh JJ - I am so sorry - cant post properly as at work and on phone but just wanted to say I am thinking of you and I wish things had turned out better for you. Suitcase x


----------



## Damelottie

JJ1 - Thats the most appalling news I've heard in a long long time.
I honestly don't know what to say or think.
When are you home?

LL xx


----------



## kylecat

JJ1 - so so sorry to read your news - can't believe it happened. You certainly deserve your luck to change - it's just so unfair.  

Thinking of you

Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## RichmondLass

JJ1 That's absolutely awful news - I'm so sorry!  It all seemed to be going so well.  You'll be in shock.  Take care of yourself x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

So sorry to hear your news JJ1.  
Thinking of you and your donor.
Best wishes
OneStep


----------



## lulumead

JJ1 - thats awful, so sorry to hear that. sending big     
xx


----------



## wizard

Oh JJ I am so so terribly sorry, what a horribly awful thing to happen.  You and your donor and partner must be so disappointed.  I was so hoping this was your time, I really am so very sorry for you    

Wizard x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Thanks so much for you good wishes, really helps as who else really understands other than our FF friends who have been there and done it before/with you!  

I have sent an email off to the clinic with some questions and also booked an appt to see Mr Trew here for his advice.

I am really begining to hate Barcelona!! and sick of the sight of it.

Coco wishing you loads of luck for your transfer 

Midnight ^hugs^ to you


L x


----------



## Roo67

Oh JJ1 - that is not the news i was expecting to hear, I am so so sorry and with that great lining too

Hope you and the boys can look after each other 

 

R x


----------



## madmisti

JJ1 - that is just so cruel and unfair - so sorry hun. Hope you can find some comfort in the fact you had a good lining though. Be gentel with yourself  

Misti x


----------



## sanya

JJ1  I am so sorry that you have had to go through this terrible experience, I cant help feeling quite angry with the clinic for charging you the full amount, it seems so callous, Thinking of you, sending you big hugs
Sanya xx


----------



## bingbong

JJ1, I just read your news. I am so sorry and shocked. It all seems so unfair. I wish that I could say more  

Bingbong x


----------



## hopehopehope

JJ1 - i haven't the words to explain my sadness and shock at your treatment. look after yourself and know that you are not alone


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,

    I'm not able to read or post much at moment due to work upheaval but just wanted to say JJ, I was so sad to read your posts about Barcelona.  It is unbelievably cruel     and I am so sorry.  But so pleased for you that your lining is recovering.

    Tinkelbunny, huge belated congrats on your BFP, good luck with the nausea, it's a great sign.

    Felix, sorry that it didn't work out for you this time  .

    Misti, are you a bit excited, by chance?   Apologies, I sent my congrats on your embie news in that post I lost on the IUI thread and then realised I hadn't sent them again .  Your number is due to come up very soon  , hope it's this month, make the most of those tea rooms you might not see them again for a long time.  Wish I was going out there too.

    Midnight, you have every right to be miserable and stressed out at the moment    for as long as it takes.  Sorry you can't get any time off for your hysteroscopy, work can be a real pain at times.  

    I have only skim read and and I know I have missed things, but sending lots of love to everyone, Rosi.


----------



## indekiwi

JJ1, I simply can't take in the fact that none of the embies survived.  I wonder at the coincidence of the FF couple who had the same experience at the same clinic on the same day.  I find it unbelievable that the clinic would make the assumption that your donor's sperm was the issue and therefore charge you the full €8k - surely they would check the sperm before it was used and any issues would have been discovered before now.  I feel sick at heart that you, your donor, his partner and your respective parents have had your hopes so crushed in this manner, particularly when this, of all months, was when your lining was so good.  I wish I could say something more positive, and I really hope that you can get some answers from your consultant here and at the clinic.  Most of all, I hope you are surrounded with the love and support of your friends.      

A-Mx


----------



## Lou-Ann

JJ, I am so sorry to read your sad news  . You, your donor and his partner must be devastated to say the least  . 
Thinking of you all....

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

JJ1 I am so very sorry, I just can't believe what you have been through  
Take care of yourself, 
Love
Jovi x


----------



## some1

JJ1 - oh my goodness, I am so shocked at your news.  So very sorry to read what has happened.    I think Inde has made some good points, I hope when you have time to process what has happened you can get some answers from the clinic.

Some1

xx


----------



## dottiep

JJ - I was absolutely gutted to read your news.  It must have been an awful shock for you.  
I agree with Some1 re Indekiwi's points and hope you can get some answers.
In trying to find a small positive - glad to see that you are able to get your lining to a much better level.
I really do feel for you honey.  If there was justice on this merry-go-round then you soooo deserve to realise your dream.

big, big hugs
Dottie
x


----------



## winky77

JJ....I just can't believe it....how awful that this has happened to you.  I echo what everyone else is saying and I am so glad you have your boys to support you through this.   

..Winky


----------



## klimt

Hi everyone,
I´m really new to all this and am hoping I will be able to do IVF with sperm donor as I'm 43 and single but it may need to be egg donation with sperm donor too.  Anyway, am looking for a clinic which will accept a single woman for this and have been specifically recommended Fiv Madrid by my doctor in Uk and have also read some really good stuff about them in chats. I must say, from their web page they do seem to be single friendly and I´ve heard too thattheir English contact, Julie is friendly and caring, so am getting good vibes from them, but  first I'm keen to see what others feel about them before taking the decision to go with them. this is sooo difficult as am reading good stuff about other clinics too and I would appreciate any comments and recommendations.

any help appreciated,
Thanks
Klimt


----------



## midnightaction

Hi *Klimt* welcome to the board 

I can not help you with any information about Fiv Madrid as I have not used it (Not even heard of it until today ) as I am using Reprofit in the Czech Republic but I just wanted to say a quick hello and welcome you to the board, I am hoping someone else might be able to give you some info about the clinic you are interested in, I see you have already posted in the International/Spain section so I won't point you in that direction.

My experience as a singly abroad has been wonderful and my clinic are extremely single friendly, but then I am rather biased !! 

Sarah xx


----------



## RichmondLass

Hello abroadies

I am off for my ultrasound on Wed to check womb lining and then it's anyone's guess when I will be getting on a plane to Barthelona (sorry can't say or write the word without thinking of Montserrat Caballe or whatever her name was singing it!).  Feeling nervous and anxious and a little stressed about the whole thing.  Not helped by having a very stressful time at work for various reasons and week after next being very bad week for unexplained absence - well, I say unexplained as I haven't decided on an explanation yet.  This is more important in the whole scheme of things of course but still hard to switch off from life happening under your nose.

Stuffing face with as much pineapple juice and chunks and spinach as can be reasonably consumed by a human being and have chosen to interpret 'brazil nuts' as 'chocolate brazils'...

Had acupuncture and a massage yesterday so can't do much more at the moment.  Have indulged in a few glasses of wine for stress-relief reasons but probably won't touch alcohol from now on.  

Seems so ironic that a large proportion of women actually get pregnant after indulging in drunken sex hardly stopping to stub out their **** or put down their kebab and chips, and here we all are watching our diets, vitamin and mineral intake and alcohol consumption like scientists!


Such is life...Anyway, good news is that saintly acupuncturist said I was a 'very young' 44-year-old and in surprisingly good health (what she means is for someone who takes absolutely no exercise and over-eats) and she couldn't see any reason why I wouldn't conceive.  I love her and might name my first born after her.  Expecially if it's a boy...

RLxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

RL good luck. i had acu done before and on the day of ET and not sure if it's done the trick but i got my BFP, sure you will get yours. what meds are you on?

i am on 100ml Gestone
Proginova 10mg per day
and also an E2 patch that i change every 4th day
10mg prednisilone
and the normal vits


----------



## RichmondLass

Hi Tinkel

I'm lucky, the only thing I'm on are the patches and vits.  Haven't felt a dramatic hormonal impact from them but have been mildly emotional and a bit stressed this week, but that might just be the impact of normal life!  I can't tell!

You sound as if you are having to take quite a cocktail.

RLx


----------



## madmisti

RL - sorry life is stressful at the mo    Hope all well with scan on Wednesday and you will then have a better idea of when you will be going etc     Hope your acupuncturist is right and you get your BFP  

Take care
Misti x


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,

Just got a message to say my donor is responding well and EC set for thursday, then the stressul phonecalls will begin to see how they are progressing.

oops forgot to take estrofem at lunchtime   rather busy at work.

hope everyone else is ok

R x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Roo good donor news hun, wishing you both lots of luck    for Thursday


Love
Jovi x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Brilliant news Roo!!!  Have everything crossed        mini x


----------



## lulumead

sending you lots of       roo.  When are you heading out?
xx


----------



## Roo67

Thanks girls, I fly out on saturday so am there in time for 3day and back weds incase of 5day.

really really hope that this is the last time i have to do this journey


----------



## Felix42

Sorry I've been AWOL for a while.  Just catching up.  JJ, I was so very sad to read your news.   That is one of the worst things I've ever heard.  After all you've been through and the clinic sound to have treated you appallingly.  How can they say it's bound to be MF??  I hope you have been able to do some healing. Thinking of you and your donor and his partner.

Misti, so pleased to hear you are heading out soon.   I so hope that this can be the one!

Roo, not long now.  I bet you can't wait.  Hope you are getting some time to yourself and not working too hard.  Take it easy hun.  for EC and beyond!

Midnight, so sorry you have been having such a hard time.  S's emails can be abrupt but he is far from giving up hope that you will soon have that much wanted baby.  I agree with the others that maybe a change of meds could give you the support and added confidence you need.

Good luck Richmond Lass and welcome Klimt!

I've updated page 1 but am a bit hazy on some of the dates so please PM me with corrections.
Love and hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## madmisti

Roo -great news hun -   this is the one for you    Don't panic about missing tablets - I missed the odd one here and there on last cycle and still had a lining of 13.3mm on Day 14  

Love to all
M x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo honey - when are you off  
Thinking of you!!!  Wouldn't worry too much about 1 tablet - I'm sure your lining will be fab dabbie dozie!
So excited for you!
Misti not long for you either!!!

Have got my dates for next go - early next year - gives me plenty of time to have some 'mini' time and lose this excess weight!  Am actually liking not being obsessed with TX at the moment.  Have also booked in to see cons at GCRM as am on their DE waiting list too - they've got a fantastic rep - do wonder, as much as I love Brno, whether to try over here and have my medical care taken care of... Will have to weigh it all up!

Big hugs to everyone mini x x


----------



## dottiep

Roo - so pleased to hear your donor doing well and you're soon off to Brno.
Will be thinking of you and really, really hope as you say that this is your last trip to Reprofit.

See you soon
Dx


----------



## RichmondLass

Good luck Roo! I will be thinking of you!
RLx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Cem - have my date through with GCRM 21st July.... a while yet, but am happy with that!  So sorry won't be able to meet up with you and winky tomorrow - a bit too far for me to come in an evening....
Have a great time!!
Felix great to 'see' you honey and Dottie!  
Hello to everyone - big hugs mini x x


----------



## midnightaction

Hi ladies

Not sure if anyone has seen the news today, but if you have you will have seen one of the banks closing some of their branches, well I am the manager of one of those branches so I am afraid I have found out today that my job is redundant. They always say there is always a silver lining on every cloud but it just doesn't feel like it right now, after 10 years with a company I will be gutted to say goodbye to everyone 

I feel very sad today, to loose my job so soon after a BFN feels like a massive double blow. Feels like somone up there has it in for me 

Now I am left with a predicament do I try for relocation and keep myself in a job or do I take the redundancy money which with potentially fund 4 full Ivf cycles and worry about the job later.

I know what my heart is saying but my head is saying something completely different !!

Oh well it is too early too decide, it is still all very raw

Anyway sorry for being all me, me, me tonight

*Roo* Great news Hun, I have everything crossed for you and your donor. I know it is such a tense time 

*misti* I see from your profile that you haven't got long to go, so excited for you 

*cem* Glad that things are moving a little bit for you, I am gonna have a hyster as well, was hoping for the end of July but after today news I might need to change that. Hope that or the immune testing gives you some clarity 

*mini* Glad that you have a date but also that your gonna be taking some time for you 

Big love to everyone else, sorry not to mention you all 

Sarah x x


----------



## indekiwi

Sarah, it's been such a difficult time for you without adding the burden of possible relocation  / job hunting into the mix.  I hope you have a chance to find a way forward over the next few days once the shock subsides.     

A-Mx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sarah -         I hope you find the right solution for you honey.  That must be so darn hard, with everything you've been through so far.  
Take care mini x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Sarah  , sorry that you have got the added stress of losing your job .

Roo, great news about your donor.   that this is the 'one' for you 

Cem, good that you have an appt planned with Stepan, hope you get some answers from him 

Mini, glad that you have your next steps planned, hope that you enjoy your 'you' time inbetween 

Richmonlass, good luck for your scan tomorrow  

Misti, not long to wait now   

Dottie, good to see you posting again, hope that you are doing okay  

Felix, hope that you are doing okay too  

Sorry if I've missed anyone....

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

sarah so sorry to hear abiut your job- such a dilema that only you can judge I don't envy you.


----------



## lulumead

sarah     ...sorry to hear about your job...but your ticker says maybe you're to find another path...perhaps this windfall is telling you something    Only you will know that, wouldn't it be great to look into the future!
xx


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,

    Richmondlass, sending you "thick vibes" for tomorrow.

    Roo, "thick vibes" to you as well, hope you have your LAST baguette at Brno airport.

    Welcome Klimit  

    Sarah,  , nightmare about your job.  I know I wished for the universe to bring you some cash, but not in this way.  It's very tough for people in financial services at the moment.  How long do you get to make a decision?  Hope in some way another job materialises and you get to have the redundancy money as well.

      Hi to Misti, Cem, Mini, Dottie, Tinkelbunny, Lulu, Bingbong, Lou-Ann, Inde, Felix, JJ and anyone that I have missed, love Rosi.


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Sarah - I am so sorry to hear that. I hope you manage to work out what to do without too much stress


----------



## madmisti

Sarah - so sorry hun - hope that you will be able to look back one day and see that this seeming disaster was actually part of the 'plan'. Take time to reflect and decide once initial shock has worn off. Here if you need to chat  

Take care
Misti x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I had a follow up with my UK cons, IVI still haven't sent me my lab report, I spoke to the IVI Barcelona pt co-ordinator yesterday and she said she has to get it it could take 2-3 weeks, I said it was on the screen infront of the Dr 10 days ago, she said she has to translate it, I said I could get it done here if it caused delays.  I then asked her to sent me sperm sample tests etc, of the 2 tests they recommended we already had provided them with the karyotping and your DNA doesn't change!!! I explained to her that I was due to see UK cons and didn't want a wasted appt but of course nothing from dear Monica!! not even an email apologising or a call.

He said up straight that he doesn't think FISH test they recommeneded will show or add value to the sperm, but recommended DNA frangmentation on the sperm although he said as we were having ICSI then this is an option that sometimes come out of DNA fragmentation. He said that he thinks this is an embryo problem maybe by the eggs being frozen, as we had good fertilisation rates and that ICSI is usually used on all DE to improve fertilisation rate.  He doesn't recommend a urologist at the moment and said that he feels that they are shooting from the hip at the moment.

He said I haven't even had a chance at DE cycle as I hadn't got to ET and suggested that if I wasn't set on staying at BCN that he has closer links with IVI Madrid and Shady Grove in Washington.  So we will go back in a few weeks when the sperm DNA fragmentation is back and take it from there.  There was one embarassing moment for my poor donor when he was giving us the form for the sperm DNA fragmentation test and I asked if there was any special timing for it (meaning the lab) and he then asked when he'd last ejaculated so he replied 'yesterday' poor soul was embarassed- thank goodness he didn't ask me when 'we'd' last had sex!!
L x


----------



## Damelottie

JJ1 - I have no idea how you keep ypur cool with that clinic. Honestly - it isn't really very supportive is it? Especially after all the money involved - grrrrrrrr. Good luck with the next move - sounds like an idea to go somewhere the consultant has better links with


----------



## Sima

Sarah - so sorry to hear about your job.  I know this is such a stressful time for you.  Good luck with making your decision as to which way to turn next. 

RichmondLass - good luck with they scan today.  I hope your lining plays ball.


----------



## RichmondLass

hello ladies,
Well not particularly good news as only managed 4.1mm.  Despite all the ruddy pineapple and brazils!  So waiting to hear back from clinic when they want me to go again.  Am STILL bleeding and it's getting quite period-like.  This is now nine days, so I can't believe it's right.

Anyway, good news is Queen Mary's, Roehampton, where I went for my scan are all lovely and it's only £75 and they'll let me run a tab until I'm finished!  I had been there before so I recognised them all.  Highly recommend it if anyone in the area needs to book themselves a scan.

RLxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

RL sorry to hear

sure I've asked what meds you were on. i believe the extra e2 is what helped me get my BDP I'm on proginova 10mg per day and a patch that has to be changed every 4 days. have only seen two other ladies on here on the same meds both with a BFP..wonder why it's so different. frustrating as you can see the difference in the results. E2 builds the womb lining and prog seperates the follicles of the lining to help the embies implant, you would think they would be pumping us all full of the stuff.

come to think of it i'm a raging lunatic on the meds...we'd have mass murder if all us ladies were on the same dose.


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Sarah - sorry to hear about the job - as others have said, I hope it's an opportunity for you - but must be hard at the moment. Thinking of you.  

JJ1 - I'm sorry your clinic is causing you such grief. Bad enough to go through what you've been through, without extra trouble. 

Richmondlass- sorry to hear the lining isn't playing ball.  

My computer is having probs so will try to post this and come back in a min.
OneStep


----------



## Lou-Ann

JJ, sorry to hear that your clinic in BCN aren't being very supportive . Good that you have a UK cons that is willing to help you going forward 

Richmondlass, sorry that your lining isn't playing ball  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

JJ1 how bloody frustrating, sorry they aren't being more helpful, good luck sorting out next steps    YOu have the patience of a saint!

Sarah horrible news, sorry you're having to deal with this, I do hope it all works out for you  

Richmondlass sorry scan didn't bring better news, hope things are looking up at your next scan


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Roo sending lots of     for tomorrow xxx


----------



## midnightaction

Ladies

Thank you all so much for your words of support, I feel a little bit better now and am trying to look at this situation as a positive instead of a negative , still not sure of what to do best for the future but I am hoping that will come over time  

I am gonna try and sneak a few days off of work and head over for a hyster at reprofit in July. My question is for anyone who has had one, what has happened if and when they have found any problems on the hyster. I know reprofit can only diagnose but not treat, so I am just worried that they might find something and then there will be no way of getting it treated. I know my gp won't have anything to do with it as he is an old fashioned pig so I was wondering where I can go (preferably self referral) either in the uk or abroad to have an issues with my uterus operated on and rectified, and if it is going to be mega expensive. 

Like I said I don't really wanna get it done and find out there is something wrong and then not be able to do anything about it  

Big hugs to everyone  

Sarah x x


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,

My lovely donor gave me 8 eggs this morning, of which 6 were mature, please send lots of  over to them tonight. ^praying^ for a good fertilisation rate.

midnight - sorry to hear about your job, sorry I can't help with where to get treatment if needed, I thought of that but then would have the same worry of where to get the treatment done if required, hope someone can help

r x


----------



## Elpida

Great news Roo, have everything crossed for you    

E xx


----------



## midnightaction

*Roo* Everything crossed for those eggies to do their thing tonight 

S xx


----------



## indekiwi

Roo, lots of      and     heading their way to Brno tonight to support lots of activity in that petri dish.  Have everything firmly crossed for you that this is your time, that you come back smiling, that your TWW ends in joy, and that the excitement and joy only deepens over the following nine months.   

A-Mx


----------



## bingbong

That's great new Roo, sending heaps of         that they do their thing in the petri dish for you!!!  

Sarah, sorry to hear about your job, so hard   I hope that your hyster goes ok  

 everyone else

Bingbong x


----------



## RedRose

Roo,
                                              ,
          for 6 out of 6 tomorrow! hi to everyone, love Rosi.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo that it is fantastic!!  

L x


----------



## lulumead

great news roo. sending some     

xx


----------



## wizard

Fab news Roo    

RL how are you getting on with the lining?  What are you next steps?

Sarah I'm sorry to hear about the job and I'm not meaning to sound insensitive but it may open other doors for you.  Can't help out with the hyster I'm afraid, but have you thought about changing GP?  You have a right to health care if you need it and your GP should not be allowed to be a discriminatory and arbitrary gatekeeper  

Wizard x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo thinking of you honey - I am sending all the positive vibes I can muster for a safe trip over and all the luck in the world honey       
Big big hugs mini x x


----------



## midnightaction

*Roo* Hope you have had some great news this morning 

*wizard* I don't think your being insensitive at all in fact I really am starting to believe in the long run it will be much better for me and great things will come of it 

The GP thing really p*sses me off because I have private medical insurance that would pay for me to have the operation that I might need but I can not claim on the insurance unless I get referal from my GP, and he point blank refuses to agree to do it.... I will consider changing if he still persists next time I visit 

Sarah x x


----------



## Damelottie

Sarah - GP's have to abide by their PCT policies. If its the policy that they won't treat single women with fertility treatment, including meds and ops, then changing GP is very unlikely to make any difference as they work for the same PCT. But if the policy is that they do, then write to the practice manager and tell them you want a referral. That has worked for me before when a GP said no to something. 

GOOD LUCK


----------



## midnightaction

*LL* Thanks for the info it might me worth me finding out what my PCT policy is and going from there. The thing that frustrates me so much is that I am not asking them to fund the cost of any treatment just to write a simple letter so my insurance company will cover the cost

Oh well just one of the many fun parts of fertility treatment 

Sarah x x


----------



## Damelottie

Oh that is blooming rubbish if you only want a letter. I wonder tho - if them saying you need it - means they are then obliged to provide it? Gosh - its so stressful.

I know it isn't really the answer but would your insurance company accept a private GP referral? I think places like BUPA offer those. I've just had to give in and spend £150 on private physio and psychology letters for my consultant to support my birth plan. Now its worked and the consultant has agreed - the midwife and GP are telling me how pleased they are he has agreed. Flipping cheek - shame they didn't feel the need to support me themselves. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

All this money we spend


----------



## Annaleah

Roo    fingers crossed for a great fertilisation rate 
Annaleah x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo good luck

Sarah I expected nothing on the nhs so anything was a bonus but I have never needed a referral fr the to in the private sector - can ur clinic not refer you?
L


----------



## Roo67

5 out of 6 fertilised and are all grade 1 and doing well, think he said 4 cells (bit noisy in airport) Have to call again tomorrow but ET scheduled for Tuesday.

R x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Yay!!!!!  Brilliant news honey!! Sending lots of vibes over the airwaves to your precious embies            
Big hugs mini x x


----------



## Sima

Excellent news Roo.  Good luck for Tuesday.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Great news Roo, got everything crossed for you
Suitcase
x


----------



## lulumead

all sounding good roo.. sending lots of    
x


----------



## Maya7

Roo - all the very best for ET    


Maya


----------



## Felix42

*Welcome to the fabulously fertile 6th thread! *
*
Let's hope there's loads and loads more  coming our way....*

 *Current and imminent treatment* 

 *Barcelona* 

JJ1 - IVI considering next steps 

 *Reprofit,Czech Republic* 

Midnight Action - 26 Aug - 4 Sept? (OEIVF) 

CEM - 5 - 12 Sept (OEIVF) 

Mistimop - 16 - 20 Sept (DEIVF) 

Winky - mid Sept? (OEIVF) 

Mini - Early 2010 (DE IVF) 

 *Abroadie mums, babies, mums to be and bumps * 

SuzieB (Reprofit) - DEIVF  Meredith born 26/11/2008

Orchidsage (Reprofit) - DEIVF   - Born 04/2009

Lady Lottie (Reprofit) DEFET  Alfie born 07/08/09

Maya (Reprofit) OEIVF  J born 12/08/09

Tinkelbunny (South Africa) DEFET   EDD ??/02/10

Obeline (Reprofit) OEFET   EDD 08/02/10

Felix (Reprofit) DEFET   EDD 25/03/10

RichmondLass (IM, Spain) DEIVF   EDD 25/03/10

Candee (South Africa) DEIVF   EDD ??/04/10

Love & hugs Felix xx

Ps, please PM me updates and corrections (it gets so busy on here, PMs make sure I can find the info!  ) and I'll update them here...


----------



## Felix42

Hello everyone, we're on the move again!

Please follow the link to our new thread including Obeline's new BFP!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=197474.0

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## midnightaction

Woohoo new thread (I am obviously very easily amused !! )

*Roo* Fantastic news I am sending lots of  to help them keep them growing big and strong over the next few days

I have booked my Hysteroscopy for the 7th July and I am really excited about it, I miss Brno already and can't wait to get over there 

Big hugs to everyone, hope your enjoying the weekend 

Sarah xx


----------



## Felix42

That's great news Midnight.  We might be out there at the same time. Do hope so.

So sorry to hear about your job.   That is such rough news.  I hope you can find a silver lining to it but I'm sure that seems a way away at the moment.

Roo, wishing you lots of   for your embies and for ET.  So praying that this is the one!

JJ, hope you can move forward again soon.  to that nasty clinic!  Thinking of you, your donor and his DP.

Love and hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Just posting to keep track even though I'm not officially an abroadie any more  

Suitcase
x


----------



## midnightaction

*Felix* Would be great if we are there at the same time, I would hate to have to drink all that tea on my own !! 

*suity* Once an abroadie always an abroadie, that's what I say 

S xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo that is fantastic news best of luck with ET
L x


----------



## Roo67

Thanks Guys, more news tomorrow

R x


----------



## Maya7

Hi  - just keeping an eye on all the abroadies action ...    


Maya


----------



## some1

Roo - fantastic news!  Sending your embies lots of   and keeping everything crossed that this is your time 

Some1

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Obeline - fab news honey!!!  A BFP!!!  YAY  

Roo - thinking of you x x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Obeline a belated congrtulations wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy


----------



## lulumead

great news obeline...hope you have a lovely 9 months.
x


----------



## RichmondLass

hello ladies!  Went for second ultrasound this morning and lining is playing ball - 5.7!  IM called as I was driving back and I am booked in for ET at 12.45 Thursday.  So I was allowed my ten mins of celebration.

HOWEVER, she then rang back and because I've not actually stopped bleeding Dr Plaza wants to have a chat with me before I confirm flights etc.  Argh!  Now waiting for phone to ring - it's hideous!


RL


----------



## RichmondLass

ok officially hacked off.  My cycle has been cancelled although I had to wait three hours to be told that.  I am disappointed at having to cancel but I'm more disappointed that at no time did the medical assistants say that my continuing to bleed would risk the cycle, despite my raising my concerns about it several times.

I think they gave me good medical advice but that little bit of extra information wouold have allowed me not to pin my hopes on this week.  Argh!

I know all of you ladies have been through this umpteen times but the frustration and not being able to know where or when you'll be over the next few weeks is stressing me out more than it should!

Grumpy 

RL


----------



## laurainhk

this is everybody's nightmare!

I am sorry to hear about your cycle cancellation.
Do they know what caused the bleeding? Was it a medicated cycle?


----------



## Sima

RL - I am very sorry that your happiness was so short lived.  How frustrating that the clinic did not listen to your concerns early on.   Did they give you any advice as to what to do next?


----------



## RichmondLass

yes they are supposed to be emailing me with what to do next which seemed a complex round of patches, pessaries and the pill again and a 20-day wait to try again.

Don;t know what caused it


----------



## indekiwi

RL, so sorry to hear your lining wasn't playing ball.  It's a pity that your clinic WASN'T listening to what you said earlier.  I really hope you can try again ASAP.   

A-Mx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

So sorry RL.   
Very frustrating to almost be there, and not quite. Hope you get things sorted and it all goes smoothly next time
take care
Suitcase
x


----------



## midnightaction

*RL* how very bl*ody anoying for you, I am sure you are equally angry and upset in good measure 

I really hope they sort this out for you quickly and give you some answers and a future plan

Sarah x x


----------



## bingbong

RL how frustrating to hear that your lining was playing along and then get the cycle cancelled, so annoying that they didn't listen to your concerns earlier.  

Bingbong x


----------



## RichmondLass

Yes thanks ladies for you kind words of support.  It has been a blinking frustrating day.  I was more frustrated at not being warned that if the bleeding continued, the cycle would be cancelled than at the cancellation.  I've got my instructions now so it looks like another 20 days or so.  Poo!

Never mind - it could have been a lot worse so can't complain really.  I do think it's right to do it and they've got my best interests in mind. Hey ho!  You simply can't plan any of this can you?

RL


----------



## Felix42

RL, so sorry to hear that your treatment has been cancelled.  That is so upsetting and frustrating.  At least you can comfort yourself that you will be maximising your chances of success for the next go and you would always have worried with this go.  Hope you will be getting a chance to try again and soon. 

Laurainhk, when do you head off to Reprofit?  I can add you to our front page.

Roo, hope you are doing ok hun.  Thinking of you. 

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## madmisti

Sorry been MIA for a bit - been very busy doing the musical I am in and hardly at home. So , just a quickie before a much needed early night.

Roo - great fert rate. Lots of   and  for continued grade 1 grwoth and all the best for ET - you will soon be PUPO!

Obeline - huge congrats on BFP - have a happy, healthy pregnancy  

RL - so so sorry it has not worked out this time - I would be bl**dy annoyed and frustrated too    Here's hoping all goes smoothly for your next try  

As for me, had Day 14 scan today - all good  . Lining 11.8mm, triple lining. I am not having FET until Day 22 so will not start progesterone until Thursday - fly out 22nd ( day after show run ends) have FET 23rd, fly home 24th.

Love to all
Misti xx

PS - BingBong - hope all goes well with your USA trip - have fun!


----------



## RedRose

Hi everyone,

    RL, so sorry your cycle has been cancelled  , hope everything gets sorted and you can get going asap.

    Obeline, congrats on your  , hope it's an easy pregnancy for you.

    Roo, hope those embies dividing fast for you       

    Misti, fab results  , it's getting so close!  What musical are you doing?  Hope it's all going well and the furbabies are enjoying the sunshine.  Mine are still using their heated beds!!!!!!!!!!!!! .  Don't know what country I would have to move to get them out in the sun.  They sit out for 5 minutes, decide it's still a "bit nippy" and then jump back into bed.
    Hope everyone else is doing ok, love Rosi.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo honey - thinking of you, you'll be PUPO in no time at all!!

                         
All the best for ET - big hugs mini x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

RL it is so frutrating to have tx cancelled when you just want to get on

Misti Great news that everything is progressing in the right direction- good luck

L x


----------



## Roo67

RL - so sorry that your cycle was cancelled this time, must be so frustrating,  the next couple of weeks will fly by and you will be on your way again.

Misti - great lining

Just going to head up to the clinic soon, will update you when I am a back, and let you know how many I have on board - Mini, maybe not all 5   now panicking about lining as not had scan yet.

R x


----------



## Elpida

Roo      

E x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo honey - am sure it'll all be fine     
     only joking about the 5!!  Honest!!
         
Take care mini x x 

RL so sorry it didn't work out this cycle - same happened to me in Jan.  It's just devastating when a cycle is cancelled.  Big hugs x


----------



## Roo67

Well back from clinic and PUPO again !

they wouldn't let me have all 5 put back  dont know why !!

2 grade 1 expanding blasts  on board. I have an early blast and 2 other poorer embies left so probably nothing for the freezer, was hoping for the 3 rather than destroying them but marcel would only let me have 1 of the 2 best embies if I insisted on 3 so 2 it was. He was lovely and instructed me to stay pregnant for 40 weeks and not the 5-6 weeks previously. Lining was a lovely fluffy 14mm too, so hope they are going to snuggle in for the long haul.

R x


----------



## Felix42

Brilliant news Roo. That sounds very positive. Wow what a lining too. Here's lots of   for the next 40 weeks. 

Love & hugs Felix xx


----------



## indekiwi

Roo, that's excellent news!  Congratulations on being PUPO, and hoping for wonderful news once you're back from strawberries and cream at Wimbledon!     

A-Mx


----------



## RichmondLass

Aw Roo that'd fab news!  Well done to you and lots of luck and bestst wishes!


RLxx


----------



## RedRose

Roo, congratulations!  Great lining!  Hope you do get some frosties, but hope they are for a sibling to the twins      , love Rosi.


----------



## some1

Great news Roo !    

Some1

xx


----------



## bingbong

Great news Roo, have a safe trip home     

Bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

roo best of luck hun PUPO
L x


----------



## madmisti

Roo -WOOHOO - fantastic news - great lining and 2 grade 1's - couldn't be better! 'Enjoy' the 2WW!

M x


----------



## laurainhk

I am very concerned about Stepan's workload.
I think he confused my dates with somebody else's, and now i will be on estrofem for 26 days before FET instead of 20. I am very worried, as i don't know if this longer than usual treatment will affect my chances.

My cycle was usually quite regular, but he advised me to take BCP for one month, just to be safe and get the right date for FET.
I took the pill  for 21 days and then 3 days later my period arrived, that's it today. So i  started estrofem. 

A couple of weeks ago i contacted him expressing my concern at the fact that when you stop BCP you get your period in a couple of days, which would mean taking estrofem for 25-26 days. I asked if i should start another blister of BCP to delay my period. He said no, finish the blister you have and start estrofem on CD1 .
Only today it dawned on him that i would be on estrofem for 26 days, and yet i had expressed that concern myself. He asked me if i could fly to Brno one week earlier, which of course it's impossible, because i made travel and work arrangements a month ago.

Now, my question is, do you think that taking estrofem for so many days prior to FET will affect my chances?
I got a pretty annoyed, one line answer from him, almost as if it were my mistake and not his.
My treatment plan had no dates. Is it normal?


----------



## Betty-Boo

Laura - for de ivf i was on estrogen for at least 5 weeks - honestly honey its fine....  It'll make sure that there's a lovely lining for your embies.
All the best for your treatment x x


----------



## laurainhk

Mini minx,
thanks a lot for reassuring me. This is exactly what i needed to hear...but it would have been good if it had come from Reprofit...they can't expect us to be on FF fishing for information and worrying sick in the meantime. It's 2:00 am in Hong Kong and i cannot sleep!


----------



## Betty-Boo

Laura - no problems honey  - I was exactly the same - asking all sorts of questions...       for this cycle.  Sleep tight x x


----------



## winky77

Hello Abroadies....just popping on from my hols....having a fabulous fun time in Skyros!! 

I've just been catching up on the last few pages.....LaurainHK ....so sorry you have been having stresses.....Mistimop....good luck for nxt week.....Roo...    for those fantastic sounding embies....RL.....what a nightmare on cancelled treatment  

Sarah....noticed on front page that you are off to Brno for Hysterscopy in July.....me too....I'm flying out on the 12th for an appointment on the 13th  (so is CEM)....when are you there? 

I can't remember if I have updated on my situation....I got some of the immune results back before I came away...and yes have some raised NK cells so IVIG/Intrallipids are recommended for next cycle.....ho hum!  I had a good chat with S last week and decided on the hysterscopy so we can make an informed decision about my fibroid....I've had different opinions from consultants in the UK so don't know whether to leave or remove!  Also focussing on weight loss...altho plans to not drink and only eat salads on my hols have gone completely out the window (got nicknamed Ouzo queen by the others already!) 

Better go....off to early morning yoga then got a jeep for the day to explore the island!  

lol

..Winky


----------



## laurainhk

Mini Minx,
i feel sooo much better after talking to my ob-gyn in Hong Kong, he reassured me that apart from extending the discomfort, taking estrofem longer than necessary is not going to make a major difference, it will just make my lining thicker.  

Winky,
will you be in Brno on July 13?
I have my FET scheduled on that day, but will be in town from 11/07 to 17/07. It would be great to meet up there,  and maybe go to 'La Dolce Vita', apparently a place where a bunch of ladies went eating one evening...and all of them got a BFP!
I am Italian ...so the name Dolce Vita has a nice ring to me...life in Hong Kong is more sweet and sour than sweet!


----------



## midnightaction

*Winky* Am gonna miss you and Cem (And looks like laurainhk as well ) as I am going out on the 6th-8th July 

Am hopefully gonna be there the same time as Felix so will be nice to catch up with her again 

Can I ask where you had you immune tests done and is they also covered the basic tests like blood clotting,thyroid etc. I have had NK done a couple of years ago and was all clear but I never had any of the basic tests done and I think it might be worth trying them before I cycle again, but I have no idea wheather I need to go to a specialist for these sorts of tests or if just any doctor can do them 

Also this may seem sort of a random question but does anyone know how often it is ok or safe to have a GA. I had my last one 30th April I am gonna be having one next week as I need to have my wisdom teeth removed, I will then be having another the week after in Brno for my Hyster and I was hoping to head out for another cycle again at the end of August so will need another one then. Is it really safe or advisable to have 4 GA's in 4 months like that, is there any school of thought that says it could be potentially harmful on a fertility basis. Probably worrying over nothing like I so often do but just thought I would ask 

Big hugs to everyone

Sarah xx


----------



## lulumead

just popping on to spread some    sounds like a july party out in reprofit coming up.
xx


----------



## Sima

Hi Sarah - I have no idea whether it is safe to go under GA so often so quickly but I would have thought it would be ok. Every time I've been sedated I have had to fill in a form stating when I last had an op and was sedated.  Presumably the anesthetist will look at the form and take this into account.  My brother is an anesthetist so I will try to get a better answer from him this weekend.

Winky   Lovely to hear you are having such a lovely holiday.  Sounds as though sun, sea and ouzo is just what you need right now.  Interesting to read you are receiving lots of different opinions about your fibroids. It is so hard to know what to do when the specialists can't agree on the best way forward.  I have decided to have some further investigations done on my fibroids and my GP has written me a referral letter.  I think I will take mine out.  All the docs tell met that mine should not interfere with a pregnancy but they do seem to cause problems during the IVF treatment.  They make it difficult for the cons to see what is going on in my ovaries during scans and at EC.  I have also heard they tend to grow during pregnancy - this should be ok if the broids are small but since mine are multiple I think it might end up being an issue.

Laurainhk - not long now before the FET - you must be excited....


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

sarah re GA I think as long as the anaesthetist is aware of your previous GA's it is ok, I had 8 GA's in less than a year with EC's, hysteroscopies and corrective surgery- also often they give IV sedation.

L x


----------



## midnightaction

*sima and JJ1* Thanks for the info, at my last GA at Reprofit I don't remember being asked about previous GA's or not, but maybe it was on the consent form that I signed and I just don't remember it. If it is not on the form then I will flag it up with the anaesthetist just so that they are aware



Sarah xx


----------



## laurainhk

Sima,
i am VERY excited, possibly too excited, as i seem to be unable to focus on anything else.
Luckily my body has barely noticed the 3  Estrofem tablets i take everyday. On Friday i had a splitting headache, but only after drinking a glass of wine.. i guess estrofem and alcohol is not a good combination  

Who is going to be in Brno from July 11- 17?

Today i met Suitcase of Dreams, who happens to be in Hong Kong for a short visit, and hiking on my tiny island. Pretty amazing, when one thinks of it. Chances of visitors from the UK visiting a small, forgotten island in the South China Sea are really small!

Laura, if you read this, a big   to you!


----------



## Betty-Boo

Laura - its such a small world..... my brother often travels out there as he works for Nokia.... I'll send an alert before he flies - don't wanna meet up with him!! LOL...
Sounds like everything's going to plan - all the best mini x x x


----------



## laurainhk

Mini Minx, don't worry, i live in a small, slightly dilapidated village, far from the bright lights of Hong Kong...unless your brother is into hiking and seafood, little risk of bumping into him   

I had my fair share of wild boys...now i am into even wilder pursuits...such as sailing solo towards an elusive pregnancy.


----------



## Betty-Boo

altho he does like his seafood!!!  
Must be great to meet up with suity - nice to talk to like minded people isn't it.  It's great having winky live nearby.

Take care mini x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Misti safe journey and all the best honey         mini x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all, will be back posting properly on Thurs when back in UK - didnt bring lap top this time as holiday and tricky to keep up from phone. Just popped on to say how lovely it was to meet up with Laura in HK today - I love how the world is actually such a small place  We had a great chat and I loved seeing a part of HK I'd not seen before despite having been here so many times before. Hope all the abroadies are doing well. Will catch up with all the news once back home love Suitcase x


----------



## Roo67

I've got 2    can't believe it as not as good as 2 put back.
both blasts but one was gd 2 and the other gd 3 on ET day, so must have done well that night. Of course I'm not gonna need them and can't really see me going back for siblings 

r x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

roo great news!!

Suity have a safe trip home and enjoy your break, how amazing that you and Laura met all those miles away !!
Misti- safe trip home X

L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo brilliant news re     siblings!!!!!

Big hugs mini x x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Just a quick question - those who have had de and fet before - how long did it take for cycle to gain some form of normality??  am on day 56 of cycle and tbh it's now doing my head in....
Thanks mini x x


----------



## Roo67

Mini - My cycle was back to normal straight away - sorry not much help there

Laura and Suity - glad you got to meet, it always help to talk to others 

Cem - couldn't cope without internet !!

JJ1  - what your latest, any chance of cycling again soon?

R x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Wonder if its still a knock on from the depot  Might email S and ask him.
Cheers though x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo we, well he had DNA fragmentation test last wk takes2 weeks tockme back thenappt on 7/7/09. HAve asked for more detailed report on embryos l x


----------



## lulumead

great news Roo.

hello to everyone else.
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Roo, that's great news re your frosties - for siblings!!!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## madmisti

hi all

just a quickie from the grand hotel pc before I head off to airport for flight home

got 2 precious grade 1 hatching blasts on board as of yesterday.all went well and lining still good.


will catch up properly when home but  just wanted to say congrats on frosties Roo - very rare at Reprofit! shame i didn't know yesterday - I could have waved at them!

Love to all

misti


----------



## Betty-Boo

Brilliant news misti - enjoy your time being pupo honey x x x


----------



## Maya7

Hi Misti - Congrats on being PUPO    Loads of    for the next two weeks ... then next 10 months ...  

Great news Roo about the frosties - I'm sure it will be a good indicator of quality embryos  

JJ - I hope the test results when you get them will help mark the way forward... 

 to all the other abroadies ... I do lurk to see how things are going and keep an eye on all the potential abroadie babies coming along v soon.


Maya


----------



## Roo67

Misti - congrats on being PUPO, welcome to the torture 

I'm still amazed that I have frosties, am still waiting for that email to say oops sorry we were wrong, yours didn't make it !!

R x


----------



## laurainhk

I have been on Estrofem for a week now, and have experienced the most bizarre side effect. The estrogen boost must have made me particularly yummy because mosquitos and men are constantly hitting on me !

I  asked my girlfriends if they noticed any visible change, and they said i look exactly the same, but strangely enough the men i come in touch with treat me very differently. Maybe they respond to pheromones   . The only annoying thing is that mosquitos are just as keen on me.


----------



## midnightaction

*laurainhk* Ooo in that case I better stay off the Estrofem, I certainly don't want any men hitting on me, I think I would prefer the mosquito's !!! 

*misti*   for your two precious embies on board

*Roo* Massive congrats on the frosties, that is obviously some good strong fighting embies you have there 

*Felix* Do you know what day your gonna be headed out to Brno yet ?

I have decided to go ahead and book my next cycle and have booked it for around 26th August. I can't afford it but right this second I just don't care, I will beg steal and borrow and sell my soul to the devil if I have too (Ok may not the devil !!) because I really need to do this. I have set myself a personal challenge and that is to be pregnant by the time I am 30, which gives me just under 7 months, it is so important to me to achieve this goal because I initially started on this route with the initial tests etc when I was 23 and I promised myself I would be a mum by 25, but here I am 6 years later still trying, and it's my turn to prove my body wrong.

I know I am so lucky to still be young enough to be able to keep going even after I reach 30 and I am not for one second moaning, I just never imagined the possibility that I would have had 5 or even potentially 6 IVF's by the time I reach my 30's, that just seems kinda scary to me when I actually look at it like that.

Oh well enough rambling on by me, just really wanted to say Woohoo go ahead and add my name to the currently (or soon enough) having treatment list !! 

Big love and hugs to everyone 

Sarah xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

sarah so pleased that you have a plan b sorted and wishing you well

L x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Sarah, glad that you have got a plan for your next cycle of tx  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## madmisti

Maya7 said:


> Hi Misti - Congrats on being PUPO  Loads of  for the next two weeks ... then next 10 months ...


TEN months!! Maya babe - you are heavily pregnant - I would expect you to know by now how long pregnancy lasts!!!!  Can't believe you are so far along - just doesn't seem that long ago that you, Felix and I were walking up to the castle, guessing the sex of our babies!! Hope you are feeling well 

Sarah - well done on booking next tx - and I really REALLY hope your challenge is conquered and you are about 5 months pregnant bythe time you hit 30  

I am finally home from a damp Brno - weather much better here! Now just got to endure the wait. Please let this be the one 

Misti xx


----------



## lulumead

I think I'll get some estrofem for the men attraction, sounds good stuff  

good news for next go being planned Sarah - great!   

congrats on being pupo misti.

whose next to reprofit hmmm i should just look at the beginning of the thread...doh  

xx


----------



## Maya7

Misti - dont be fooled into thinking its only 9 months!!  40 weeks can feel sooo much longer and is much closer to 10 months...  Luckily I'm enjoying it (except for the having to go to work thing!) ... best of luck to you and we can soon compare notes!!

There should be loads of FFs meeting up in Brno soon ... loads of   to everyone going out soon...


Maya


----------



## madmisti

Maya - yeah - probably feels like over a year by this stage! Glad to hear you are enjoying it - apart from work - can't be long till you start Maternity leave?  Have you started buying stuff yet -got the nursery ready etc ? Must be so exciting!  

Feeling very sorry for myself as have rotten cold and also feel very nauseous (way too early for M/S). And of course, can't take anything! Feel to unwell to have much PMA right now - hope infection doesn't upset the embies  


BTW - for those heading off to Brno soon - do check weather forecast. I didn't and assumed it would be sunny - and got soaked in rainstorm   First time I didn't take cagoule too  

Lol
Misti xx


----------



## laurainhk

Misti,
i certainly don't need more rain...the weather is wet enough in Hong Kong at the moment and i plan to explore all the architectural gems hidden in Brno (rationalist architecture from the 30s and 50s) and to go hiking in the hills. I booked a room for 6 days, so i need a lot of activities to keep me busy in Brno.


----------



## madmisti

Hi Laura

Czech lady I spoke to on flight said it was meant to improve from today so hopefully you will have good weather for all the exploring you want to do  .

hope all goes well for you  !

M x


----------



## midnightaction

*laurainhk* When are you heading out, just wondered if we might be there at the same time 

Sarah xx


----------



## RichmondLass

Hello all

Well I haven't been on for a while and you've all been busy in my absence, jetting off all over the place having holidays and treatments.  I hope you've been enjoying yourselves?

Quick update, cycle 2:  back down to two patches and a nice heavy bleed since Monday (sorry if you are eating your tea) which is making me very nervous again because that was why first cycle cancelled.  Due to have scan on Monday and when I queried what I ought to do they suggested pushing scan back to Wed.  I am kind of hoping that my gloopy womb lining doesn't let me down again and stops bleeding by tomorrow.

I've suggested I take a call Monday morning and cancel if it's still bad - what do you think I should do?  I don't want to muck St Mary's about with the scan but I'm keen to crack on if I can.

RLx


----------



## madmisti

Hi RL

Can't answer your questions I am afraid, but juts wanted to say I hope everyhting DOES work out this time   

M x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Trying to catch up after almost 10 days without proper email/internet access - how have I survived?!

Misti - great news that you are PUPO, hope this is the one for you  

Roo - fantastic re frosties, always good to have a little insurance policy - even though you won't need it of course  

RL - so sorry, can't help re your questions but just really hoping things work out this time and you can get out to Spain for the transfer   

Sarah - glad you've got dates sorted for next cycle - got everything crossed for you. If my DE cycle goes to plan I'll be having ET end August, so we'll be on 2WW at the same time again  

Sure I've missed lots of people but still a bit jet lagged (got home at 5am today) so will catch up properly over the weekend
Love to all,
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Misti hope that you are soon feeling better- you can have paracetamol when pregnant so I presume ok in 2ww
L x


----------



## madmisti

Thanks JJ - have emailed Stepan to ask to be on safe side - this just feels like a very vulnerable time for them, trying to implant etc.

Have to say though, I am convinced they won't be sticking around - I feel SO ill. Have now started hacking cough too, which hurts like hell. Feeling very sorry for myself as you can tell... 

Off to try steaming to soothe airways and then try for sleep  

M x


----------



## RichmondLass

thanks all.  Actually feels like it might be ending thank God.  Misti I'm sorry you feel poorly how dreadful for you - hope you perk up soon
RLx


----------



## laurainhk

Sarah,
i will be in Brno for 6 days, from July 11. I hope we will be able to meet up. When are you going?

Misty,
if you are not well, try some home remedies.  i usually make a mighty potion with a lot of garlic, onion, fresh ginger, chilli pepper, salt and a few drops of sesame oil. I drink it very hot, which helps to sweat, and drink it all day long. I even like its taste, but i must admit it's not everybody's cup of tea  

Laura, the weather seems to have improved a bit here. I am sorry you didn't get much of a blue sky in HK.
I had my first Czech lesson, and the teacher helped me book the coach from Prague airport to Brno (there were only 3 seats left!) , so one less thing to worry about!


----------



## midnightaction

*laurainhk* I am only there 6th-8th so I am gonna miss you by a few days, that's a shame 

Sarah x x


----------



## madmisti

Laura inHK - thanks fro remedy idea but TB feel so  nauseous only thing I can drink is water.

To top it all, my dog, Ellie, is very unwell - had to rush her to vets today and they have kept her in for bloods, drip, x-ray etc. They are worried it might be pancreatitis, which can be fatal. Will know more later today.

Really couldn't feel much worse....

M x


----------



## wizard

Oh misti you and yours are really in the wars.  You must be very worried about Ellie, I know I would be if she was mine.  I do hope you start to feel better soon and that Ellie is ok   

RL what do the patches do?  I'm assuming you're not meant to bleed.  I can't help you out with the scan question but I wouldn't worry about mucking the hospital around, unfortunately so much of this is out of our control and we just have to go with our bodies.  Hope things look up by Monday.


----------



## midnightaction

*misti* Am thinking of you and Ellie, I hope everything will be ok 

Sarah xx


----------



## midnightaction

*Claire* I am staying for 2 nights, was just easier that way as I am flying into and out of Prague this time instead of Brno. I am really looking forward to the Hyster (Yeah I know I sound insane !!) but I just hope that it maybe finds something (I know I know even crazier !!) I really do just want to find something wrong now, get it all sorted and cleared and hope that my next cycle is the lucky one. Plus if the hyter comes back clear then I am fresh outta ideas about what to try next 

Glad that your gonna be there with Winky, it is so much nicer when your not on your own, even if it is just for a few days.

Would be great if you are out there in August and we were cycling together again 

Hope all goes well with your hyster as well

Sarah xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

sarah one of the FF said she prefers if there is something wrong found as then you know what is wrong and can sort it
L x


----------



## RichmondLass

Hi all

Misti - you really are having a bad time, I'm so sorry!  I really hope you and the doggies perk up soon.  Sounds rotten.  Nothing worse for you especially when it's so hot!  And poor pooch.


I stopped bleeding on Friday so am def off to clinic for a scan on Monday. Wiz - the patches are to leak hormones into your body and start the womb lining thickening up.  

Seeing as IM booked me in for ET last time without even hearing the results of my second scan, I feel they might get me over later this week.  Hope so cos it would be a really good week to go, while the next two...

  to all you ladies...

RLxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Misti I really hope that your dog is better take care
L x


----------



## madmisti

Thanks for good wishes ladies - Ellie is much much better, eating small amounts and keeping it down, much brighter in herself etc    Still awaiting blood test result re pancreatitis - and hoping and praying it wasn't that as will recur and can cause other problems, eg with digestion,  and diabetes    It is a very specific test and lab only runs it couple of times a week, so might not hear until Wednesday.

Don't feel on 2WW at all - have been so caught up with Ellie, and with being ill myself ( I am getting better too TG, but not quite there yet). I am of course still taking drugs but have virtually 0 hope of BFP

RL-  hope lining good on scan tomorrow  

Lol
Misti x


----------



## RichmondLass

Hello abroadies!  I am off to Barcelona for transfer on Friday!  Wish me luck!

RLxx


----------



## midnightaction

*RL* Massive good luck for Friday, when do you fly out ?  

*Misti* Big hugs for you and Ellie, My Double D's send their love as well 

Can't believe I will be back in Brno this time next week, I am so impatient though, I just wanna get out there now !! 

Does anyone know how soon after a hyster you can cycle again. I didn't realise that you have to wait, I just assumed you could ago straight ahead with a cycle but someone just told me they are not sure thats true and you have to wait. I have a cycle set for 7-8 weeks after the hyster, is that gonna be enough time ?

Love to everyone

Sarah xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sarah after a hysteroscopy you can cycel, at and there is a thought that if you do within 3 mths of your hysteroscopy you are more likely to conceive.  At ARGC they even do a hysteroscopy when people are DRing on their cycle.

Good Luck RL- really hope that it all goes smoothly this time

L x


----------



## midnightaction

*JJ1* Thank you hunny, thats really helpful to know, didn't wanna have to cancel my cycle unless something really bad is found on the hyster 

Sarah xx


----------



## madmisti

RL- fantastic news!!! Lots of love and luck for Friday   

M x


----------



## midnightaction

*Claire* Yeah not long for you to go either, hoping this will do the trick for both of us, give us the good clear out that we need 

Sarah xx


----------



## winky77

Hello Peeps...

Am still catching up post hols!!!  

LaurainHK......we will defo overlap in Brno so will be great to meet you!  That's already you, me and CEM as singlies for dinner on the Sunday night (12th)....plus there's an American couple I met in February who want to join us too.....perhaps we can manage some girlie time as well by meeting up a bit earlier for drinks....we should be at the Grand by about 5.30pm.  Only there for 24hrs this time ...just for hysterscopy. 

Sarah...shame we'll miss you this time! 

Misti.....   that this is your time.....sorry you've not been feeling too good...and pouch too! 

RL....good luck for Barcelona   

Everyone else    

..Winky


----------



## laurainhk

*Richmond lass*, 
best of luck in Barcelona!   

*Winky*,
that's great...i am looking forward to meeting you and CEM in Brno. I sent you a private msg.

Today i had my CD 15 lining scan, and am soooo relieved...everything is fine. Lining is now 8.3 and will grow even more as I am taking Estrofem for 26 days before FET (5 days blast)

My body seems to respond well to Estrofem, though my muscles are getting a bit stiff. Yesterday i went hiking for 4 hours and no matter how much i stretched before, my legs felt like lead.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Safe journey RL and lots of          for yout ET x x x 

Looks like there will be a mini meet in Brno!!!  Wish I was coming too - but really can't think of an excuse to get out there..... 
Have booked flights for next trip - waiting a bit longer before I book hotel....

Big hugs and safe journey to you all x x


----------



## Bluebelle Star

RL - Good Luck today!!!!!!!


----------



## indekiwi

RL - Fingers, toes, knees and elbows crossed for you (yes, looks a bit   but you're worth it!) that the transfer goes smoothly tomorrow, that you enjoy time with your friend and that you return home with the tiniest stirrings of a bub or two.  

     

A-Mx


----------



## sunnygirl1

RL - thinking of you.  Good luck in Barcelona   

Sunny xx


----------



## midnightaction

*RL* wishing you tonnes and tonnes of luck for tomorrow, hope it all goes smoothly  

Hope the sun is shining over there 

Sarah x x


----------



## RichmondLass

thanks so much ladies - I'm off in a couple of hours and still haven't thrown stuff in a bag!  Met up with the very lovely Mrs CW off the over 40s thread this morning as it turns out we live round the corner form each other.  Such a nice way to start the day.  I think Hampton is crawling with IVF babies and donor babies it's just we don't know it!

RLxx


----------



## Roo67

Good luck RL - get yourself packed and to the airport 

All the very best for transfer.
R x


----------



## bingbong

RL, I hope that things go really well in Spain        will be thinking of you and hope that everything goes smoothly  

Bingbong xx


----------



## lulumead

good luck tomorrow RL.xx


----------



## Felix42

Best of luck in Spain RL. So pleased to see you didn't have to cancel. 

Sorry I've not been good at updating the front page lately. I promise I'll catch up at the weekend. 

Looking forward to seeing you in Brno on Monday Midnight. Can't wait to be back over there myself. I'm counting down the days til I see my frosties again & S decides whether I go with 2 or 3!

Laura, that's good news re your lining. Sorry that we won't get to meet in Brno though but sounds like quite a party is forming. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Felix I'd missed you were about to go out again - really pleased and as Claire has said, hope this will be your last trip.

Sarah was pleased to read you're making plans, hope you're procedure goes well.

RL hope Spain is lovely all the best for tx    

Hi Claire, nice to see you  

Good luck to all abroadies 
Love
Jovi x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Yay felix - so glad to hear you're off out to Brno soon.  Have everything crossed for you honey! x x x       

       to all those about to travel abroad for treatment - wish you all the luck in the world x x


----------



## madmisti

Rl - lots and lots of luck     Hope all goes wel!


Felix - I had missed that you were going back already too!  Hope all goes well for you - think of me in the tea room (BTW - warning - hard to get Sarah out of them   !!!)

Good luck to everyone else about to travel for tx, hysters etc   

Lol
Misti xx


----------



## midnightaction

*misti* I hope your not implying I am addicted to the tea rooms 

*Felix* Looking forward to meeting up with you again on Monday too 

AF should of been here today but the witch is showing off and not turning up, she better be here by tomorrow or else I will not be happy 

Hope everyone else is well 

Sarah xx


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Felix, Clare, RL, Sarah and anyone I've missed - the best of luck. Hope all goes well    
Onestep


----------



## madmisti

Sarah - not _implying _ at all - stating as a fact   I reckon they put something in your tea that kept you going back!!!! Hope AF plays ball

lol
M xx


----------



## winky77

Felix and Sarah......get warming up those tea room cushions for CEM, LaurainHR and me!  Shame we are not all there at the same time.....that would truly be the singlies overtaking Brno!!! 

I am looking forward to going to Brno again....I think I need it to get back into the swing of TTC...will be weird to be flying home without extra cargo this time tho....just hysterscopy investigation this time.  I have needed this time away from it to get my body and mind back together (weight loss still going well!!!......despite copious amounts of Ouzo and Moussaka on holidays!). 

Lol

..Winky


----------



## Maya7

Hi

Just popping on to wish Felix all the best for collecting frosties ... I suspect it may not be your last visit to Brno though as I think you will be bringing Jr back on holidays?  and maybe sibling collection? ... 

Hope everyone else gets to be part of series of positive results that just have to come out of Brno soon ... 


Maya


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

sarah and felix wishing you loads of luck
L x


----------



## madmisti

Sorry ladies - not good news - got BFN. Was expected but still gutted  

Not sure of next steps. Got DE IVF booked for September, but part of me wants to keep trying embryo adoption. Problem with that is wait between treatments - currently about 3 months due to high demand. Lots of thinking to do.... Oh for a crystal ball!

Lol
M xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

misti, so sorry that it didn't work this time  

Felix, great that you are going back to Brno to get your frosties. I too hope that this is your last trip out there - unless you decide to go back for siblings 

Sarah, Cem, Winky and LaurainHK hope that your trips to Brno go well  

RL, hope everything goes well in Spain 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

misti honey       so sorry it didn't work out for you this time x x x
Big hugs mini x x


----------



## Felix42

Hello there, I've updated the front page as promised.  Hope I've got it right.  If not let me know and I'll correct it.

Thank you for all the good luck messages.  I can hardly believe its tomorrow I'm going.  Can't wait!!!

Looking forward to seeing you in the tea rooms again Midnight.  Should be fun.

Misti, I'm so sorry that it is not to be hunny.   Its a tricky one to decide what to do with next steps but who knows DEIVF might just be the change of treatment that does the trick.  Do hope so.

RL, hope you're doing ok?  Thinking of you and hope all is going well.

Incidentally of those who used Ali's in Shadwell, what progesterone does he provide?  Is it Cyclogest?  I'm trying to decide whether to get my prescription in Brno and get meds there or whether to bring the prescription back here and go to Ali's.

Anyway, best do some packing. Not that that will take long as I'm using my backpack again to travel light.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## winky77

Felix and Sarah......hope all goes well out there !!   

Mistimop....so sorry chuck....it doesn't get any easier.... 

lol
..Winky


----------



## Roo67

Felix and Sarah - hope all goes well for you both - enjoy the tea rooms 

R x


----------



## madmisti

Thank you for your good wishes ladies

Felix - I got Utrogestan from Ali's in Shadwell, but that was what was on Reprofit prescription. YOu need to ask Repro to do script for whichever you prefer, and Ali (actually now Yasser!)will dispense accordingly    Good luck hun   

M xx


----------



## midnightaction

*misti* I said it all yesterday hun, but I am so so sorry 

I hope you take some time to work out what path to take next, after my bfn I changed my mind about the way forward so many times, so don't make a decision too quick, allow yourself time to make the right choice for you.

Thanks to everyone for all your well wishes, I am getting really excited now, I know I am not going for any treatment but it still feels great to be doing something proactive.

Best go pack my case 

Sarah x x


----------



## bingbong

Misti I hope that the next right thing becomes clear to you soon  

Just wanted to wish the abroadies about to head off all the best    it is exciting for me reading about your adventures and I really hope that you all get good news (whether bfp's or results from tests).

RL, thinking of you and hoping that things are going well in Spain   

Bingbong x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Good luck Felix!

Bon voyage to others off to Reprofit for various explorations - hope all goes well

RL - hope transfer went smoothly and you're on your way home,

thinking of you all,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Felix - I got clexane and cyclogest from Yasser (prev Ali's) without a prescription - I just sent him a copy of my plan and covering email from Repro and he sorted it for me.....  All the best honey - safe journey and thinking of you - wish you all the luck in the world         

Safe journey to everyone heading out to Brno or other places further afield - thinking of you all and wish you all the luck in the world x x  x


----------



## RichmondLass

Hello ladies thank you so much for your very kind thoughts and wishes.  Misti I'm so dreadfully sorry - you've had more than your fair share of bad luck girl.

Well, I am back from IM and officially on 2WW so will be posting up there in a mo.  They got six DEs and 5 fertilised, 2 grade 9 (equivalent A) and three 7s.  So after much deliberation I had the 2 grade 9s transferred (was thinking about three) and the three 7s frozen.

Was all very efficient and so easy.

Female donor is 26 with 'previous', 5'' 5'' brown wavy hair and hazel eyes (so far, like me) but very slim (not like me!).  Male donor is 6ft (!) 65 kilos and likely to have previous - the doc didn't know.  Both 95 % likely to be Spanish.

Was pleased to get that much info actually thought I was just going to get blood type and hair and eye colour.


Friend was very supportive in the end and I'm glad she came with me - although turns out she has told a lot of her other friends about me (!!) on the grounds that our paths aren't likely to cross. 

Anyway, Hilton is fabulous, weather was 37/38 so very, very hot.  I'm glad to be back and in vest and pants and relaxing.  

I think the progesterone suppositories are good for me cos it makes me feel happy.

Fingers crossed!

RLxx


----------



## madmisti

Felix - best of luck hun -   this WILL be the one    

Sarah - hope all goes well hun  

My latest news. Have decided to go with the DE IVF I have booked for September ( EC 14th). Feel happy to have made a decision and just hope this is the one that will make it happen!  Meantime, I will be joining those trying to lose weight and get fitter in preparation. Already lost 6 lbs    Not doing a ticker as embarassed about the 1000 I still have to go    Stepan contacted me today as he is doing treatment plan already, so it makes it seem less far off.

Lol
M x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Well done you misti for weightloss and for making the decision to go ahead with the DEIVF.  A bit more expensive - but S does like the freshstuff!!!
Take care x

Felix - thinking of you today and wishing you all the luck in the world honey x x x


----------



## midnightaction

*RL* Congrats on being in the 2ww 

Those 2 donors sound perfect 

*Claire* Yep this is our time indeed 

*misti* That was some quick moving on yours and Stepans part 

Glad you have a plan though 

I am gonna miss you again though as I am only gonna be there until the 4th Sept (well that's if things go to plan) was hoping we might of been there at the same time 

Am at the airport waiting for my flight, I need to visit the ladies room but am scared of loosing my lovely comfy seat, they appear to be like golddust in this airport 

Sarah x x


----------



## Felix42

Hello ladies, well I'm PUPO again but this is with bells on! 3 embies!! All 3 defrosted so I faced the choice of having all 3 or leaving one behind. Stepan said a bit about what if its triplets but then said ok given it was my 4th DE transfer. 

Feeling very excited and a tad nervous. So hoping I can join Roo as a 40ww buddy soon. 

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx

Ps hope you don't lose your seat Midnight & look forward to catching up later


----------



## madmisti

Sarah - sure if you ask someone they will hold the seat for you! Oh forgot, you don't like talking to strangers!! Have to cross your legs then! I always go through to the gates area as Ryan air flights always go from that section. Safe flight honey and good luck for trip     BTW - DE IVf has been booked for ages - haven't jumped the queue!!

Felix - many congrats on being PUPO    Let the madness of 2WW begin!!

Mini - thanks hun  

Lol
Misti x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Yay honey!!!! Safe journey back for you and your precious 3!!!!                   
So so excited for you x x x

Safe journey Sarah x x


----------



## Felix42

Thanks Mini and Misti. V v excited. Going to listen to my IVF tape now to try & calm down. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## midnightaction

*Felix* So happy that your pupo and you have an amazing 3 embies on board 

*Misti* Didn't think you had skipped the queue in the slightest, just very impressed with how quickly you sorted out the next part of your plan, your much more organised than me 

Managed to sneak to the toilet and back and my seat was still there, and no need for me to talk to any strangers in the process 

Sarah x x


----------



## indekiwi

Felix, congrats on being PUPO - wow, all three thawing is just very cool and I hope one of them does the trick for you this time. 

     

Sarah, safe journey.   

A-Mx


----------



## madmisti

Sarah - glad you didn't have to cross your legs! You should be getting ready to board now. Hope flight not too boring and all goes to time etc. Thinking of you!!  Didn't think you were accusing me of sneaking in the queue for De IVf, but just wanted to clarify!!! SHame our paths won't cross in September - hopefully we will be bump buddies though!!

Felix - enjoy the IVf meditations  

Lol
M x


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,

    Felix, congrats on your embies!  Sounds like they must be very good quality if all 3 survived the thaw.

    RL, also congrats on being PUPO, donors sound ideal.

    Sarah, best of luck for the hysteroscopy, hoping it might provide some answers that are easily sorted.  Enjoy the tea-rooms to the full.

    Claire, good luck also for your hysteroscopy, they do seem to up people's chances afterwards from what I have read.

    Misti, well done on the weightloss, wish I had your motivation, I have just consumed a whole pack of mini-rolls.  September will come around very quickly.

      lots of love to all on this thread, Rosi.


----------



## midnightaction

Well at least the sun is out here in Brno 

Have had my hyster and not a thing was found, no polyps, no fibroids and according to Marcel I have a perfect looking endometrium. I know I should be so grateful, and I am, I truly am because I really didn't envy the thought of having to have any further ops, but there is of course that small part of me that is disappointed because I am still no clearer on what it wrong with me, everything seems so perfect but alas it doesn't work !!

I did just go and see the accupuncturist and she said that I don't have any energy coming from my kidneys, maybe thats what the problem is !! 

*Felix* Hope you and your precious cargo are home safe and well, so glad we met for dinner last night, it made me laugh so much 

Hope everyone else is well 

Sarah xx


----------



## madmisti

Sarah -understand your mixed feelings - but TBH even if they had found something, it wouldn't necessarily have been the reason for al the BFN's.  I think you have just been very unlucky that your number hasn't come up yet. Hopefully, for your next tx you will feel reassured knowing all is well in there! Safe journey home hun.

Felix - safe journey too, with precious cargo on board. 'Enjoy' the 2WW  

Claire - we might be there at same time! My donors EC is 14th so I suppose I will arrive about then or day after. Be great if you are there then. Have started a September 09 thread so join me there when dates confirmed    Good luck for hyster.

Lol
M x


----------



## midnightaction

*misti* Yeah your right there are so many reasons why it hasn't been my turn as of yet, but I have had a word with some greater power and they have told me that this next cycle is definitely the one.........in fact they have said it will definitely be the one for all of us 

*Claire* Oh yes definitely still bring the nightie/long t shirt, it is exactly the same process as for EC so unless you wanna go flashing everyone then you should bring one 

Big hugs to everyone 

Sarah xx


----------



## Felix42

Home at last and so glad to be. I got quite emotional thinking about bringing all the frosties home tonight so am definitely feeling I did the right thing despite nervousness. 

Midnight, loved meeting up with you last night. Shame we couldn't do Fischers but Tripoli still did us proud. That's great news about the powers that be. Quite right too that your next cycle should be the one! I'm sure Stepan will agree too. 

I'm in bed already. Well it would be 1030 Brno time! Problem is I seem to have developed Thrush or something similar and I just don't know where to put myself. Grrr! I even goodled it as an early pregnancy sign to try and distract myself and it can be would you believe. Main thing is you can't take usual meds so if it doesn't go shortly, I'm off to the Drs! So irritating. 

Hope everyone is doing ok. Will be thinking of you on journey back Sarah. Hope your journey is as trouble free as mine was and that your consult is helpful. 

CEM & Winky, good luck for your hysteroscopys. Will update front page tomorrow provided I can sit still long enough. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Roo67

Glad you are home safely Felix, sorry about thrush, any of that yoghurt left from last week ? i would have thought that would be ok to use., hope it settles soon for you and STOP googling   far to early for symptoms as you well know.

R x


----------



## Felix42

Ah that's a good idea Roo. I'll hit the yoghurt. It should definitely help cool things down. Ok, and I'll leave google alone .... for now! Hmm, is googling a sign of early pregnancy 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## madmisti

Felix - glad you are home hun but pain ( literally) about the thrush. Hope it setlles soon. And if googling was a sign of early pregnancy, we would all have had successful cycles first time!!! It is actually a sign of impending 2WW madness  , so step away from the search button  

Sarah - great PMA!! Hope you're right about the rest of us!!  

Lol
M x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Felix - feel  better soon, and look after your triplets  

Sarah - sorry they didn't find anything which might have been 'the answer'. The longer I do this though, the more I realise there are rarely any concrete answers. On the positive side, now you know for sure there's nothing wrong in there, and I've heard people often get pg after a hystero, so your next cycle has got to have a good chance of succeeding  

Babysitting today so not got much time to chat here, back later!
Suitcase
x


----------



## winky77

Hey everyone...the next Brno posse is gearing up for their trip !  And yes....Stepan warned me about the nightie thing.....and there was me planning to show off my (slightly) smaller **** and my tan lines!?!?!?

Richmond Lass....Congrats on a successful Barcelona trip.....and a big HOLA to your embies! 

Felix....got everything still crossed for you and your 3 musketeers!  

Sarah....nice to have a perfect anatomy! ....I'll be gobsmacked if I have the same result....I have been willing the fibroid to go but would be pretty shocked if it had!  I've also been getting some twinges around my left ovary particularly when I first move after being sat down for a while....am wondering if the hyst will shed any light on that too. 

Misti....great you have made a decision on next steps....welcome to the diet club !!

Well my AF finally arrived today.....day 33.....bizarre......think it may be the very low cal diet that's affecting things but it makes planning ahead for a treatment cycle pretty tricky! Have always been like clockwork on day 27 before.  At least I will get it out of the way before the hyst tho.....was beginning to worry! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Cem really hope that you and Winky have a successful time in Czech!!  L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Safe journey to Clarie, winky and I believe Laurahk....
So so jealous - would love a quick trip out to Brno!!
Take care x x x 

Felix honey - how are you        everything's still crossed!

Roo     still beaming from your news x x 

Big hugs mini x x


----------



## Felix42

Hope you have a safe and fruitful trip over Claire and Winky. Laura, hope you are settling into lovely Brno too. 

I'm doing ok thanks for asking Mini. The thrush is easing off with the cream thank goodness and I'm off to Ali's for cyclogest this pm. Not sure whether to get lots of a couple of weeks worth. Hmm, how positive to be!

Love & hugs to all abroadies, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Get loads felix.... You'll be needing it!!!       
So glad the thrush has eased off - I had it a couple of weeks back - not sure why - think its the diet as am drink so much more water.

Take care mini x


----------



## wizard

cem hope everything goes well with the hysto and good luck winky.  Have a safe trip.

Wizard x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Good luck Winky, Claire and Laurainhk....have a good time in Brno and hope this trip brings you a step closer to a successful pregnancy   

Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

Good luck to Winky and Claire for Hysteroscopies    And to Laura for ET  

I have received my treatment plan from Stepan for my DE IVF in September  . I am doing immune protocol and he has said 5 mg prednisolone rising to 10 from ET. I am sure that I read the recommended dose was higher but could someone please tell me what they were on? Also did you check with your GP if it was ok, or at least tell them you were on steroids?
Plus,what is the dose of clexane and when do I start this - I think it is after ET??  

Thank you for replies  

Lol
Misti


----------



## suitcase of dreams

misti - I was on 25mg prednisolone because that's what my immune consultant recommended for my high NK cells....if you don't have known immune issues, then you prob only need a lower dose?

clexane 20mg - I started it before EC - day 2 I think, didn't do the injection on the day before EC, then back on it afterwards

good luck!
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

suity were you on 20 mgs of clexane morning and night or once a day?  I have always had it morning and night
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

20 mg once a day on previous two cycles, would have been on 40mg (once a day) on most recent cycle if I'd got to EC - again Dr G recommended upping the clexane due to NK cells etc


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Mr Sheahata does 40 mgs once a day ARGC do 20 mgs twice- same at the end of the day
L x


----------



## madmisti

Thanks for replies ladies  

Stepan ( Reprofit dr) has said 0.4 Clexane - which I'm guessing must mean 40 mg from what you say. But he says start it at ET so I will query this.

Be good to hear what others were on and when.

Take care all
Lol
Misti x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Msiti clexane from ET is what I was told to do as your on aspirin before and don't ususally take noth at the same time
L x


----------



## midnightaction

Hi Ladies , hope everyone is well 

*Misti* So glad your have got your treatment plan all sorted , and that your gonna be doing the immune protocol, I really do think it makes a great deal of sense to do that because it certainly doesn't do any harm 

Stepan is in my bad books at the moment, he didn't turn up to either of my consultations at Reprofit last week, and he still hasn't done my treatment plan  

*winky and Claire* Is it today that you ladies fly out or is it tomorrow ? Either way have a safe journey and hope all goes well with your Hysters. Oh and if you find out where the lovely Fischer Cafe has moved to can you let us know, I really do miss their scrummy food 

*Laura* Massive good luck for ET I hope you get some wonderful Embies back on board 

Big hugs to everyone else

Sarah xx


----------



## winky77

Hi Girls.....that's me and Claire just met up at Stansted....I've already been here 3.5hrs!!  Have been in every shop!!  Excited to be heading back to Brno ....even if just for 24hrs! 

Looking forward to meeting LaurainHK tonight and one of my American buddies from the Feb cycle. 

Right off for some lunch.....fingers crossed for informative results for our hysterscopies! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## Lou-Ann

Winky and Cem, hope everything goes well for you both in Brno 

Laurainhk, good luck for ET 

Mistimop, glad that you have a new treatment plan 

Hope everyone else is okay 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Roo67

good luck girls, hope hystos go well tommorrow 

R xx


----------



## madmisti

Winky and Claire - lovely that you are travelling together   Look out Brno - Winky is on her way back    Good luck to both of you  

Thank you so much ladies for responses re immune protocol - I now know what I am doing!! I do appreciate people taking the time and trouble to reply  

Sarah - naughty Stepan - maybe he stayed away cos he knew he'd find you hard to resist  

Lol
Misti x


----------



## winky77

Flippin heck......this is me messaging from one of the Reprofit little rooms.....Claire's appt was at 8am and mine at 9am for hysterscopies.....it is now 10.45!  We have been in this room for 3 HOURS!!!!!!!  Stepan appeared an hour ago to apologise that they are very busy and asking us to be patient as there are TEN egg collections this morning !!!!!!!!!!!  This is BAD! 

If if wasn't for the fact the two of us are here together and therefore can chat to each other we would be going INSANE......  And we are meant to check out of the Grand by 11....well that's not going to happen now is it !?!? 

So Claire is now reading Cosmo and I am surfing....should have been sorted ages ago and out in the sunshine by now......oh hum ! 

Aside from the current frustration, we are having a fun time in Brno.....great night out last night with LaurainHK and one of my Feb pals from USA who is here with her mum at the mo.  Her mum  is psychic and kept reading our coffee cups and giving us messages from beyond!  Apparently I am going to have boy/girl twins and get married again within the next 2.5years.  Claire is going to have a girl and is going to move and buy a new rug!!!  

Oh well.....will check the other threads to catch up....kill a bit more time....

..Winky


----------



## midnightaction

*Winky & Claire* Was like that last week when I was there I waited 2.5 hours to go down for mine (Which kind of seems ok now compared to your wait time ! ) and then Stepan cancelled my consultation twice, well when I say cancelled I mean just didn't turn up 

I love Reprofit to bits and all the staff there are wonderful, but I really do wonder if they have maybe just bitten off more than they can chew, they just seem so busy these days and like they are trying to fit too much in.

Anyway hope the both of you finally made it down for your hysters and you know have some answers. Have safe journeys back 

Sarah xx


----------



## laurainhk

I am officially PUPO.
One embryo on board, and feeling incredibly happy....though i should be furious because Stepan didn't have time to see me, didn't even come out of the consultation room to introduce himself and apologise. Nevermind. Marek took care of me instead, and the whole transfer business took just a few minutes....i felt a very warm sensation in my womb...and then i couldn't help thinking of that famous scene in Rosemary's baby!

I am glad i met Winky and Cem...without the support of these fantastic girls the whole experience would have been very different....right now Reprofit is just an assembly line. Victims of their own success? Possibly.

Maybe it's the nice weather here in Brno, the cute kids, the men who smile at me in the street (no chance of that ever happen in HK)  or maybe the hormones...but i must confess that i am very very happy!


----------



## midnightaction

*Laura* So glad to see that you are PUPO and that you have had such a nice time over there in Brno 

Hmm Stepan has been very naughty of late, I think he is just so over worked he doesn't know which way to turn next 

Hoping the next 2 weeks goes quickly for you 

Sarah xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Cem & Winky do hope you're not still waiting!  Hope you both have some good news and there is nothing untoward showing    

Congrats on being pupo Laura - lots of luck for 2WW!


----------



## indekiwi

CEM, so Winky tells us you're destined for a new rug and home....anything you want to announce?    Hope you're feeling okay post op and got an easy day tomorrow to rest up if needs be.  5 1/2 hours and no shouting match sounds very forgiving to me.  

Winky, safe journey home and hope all went well today.

LaurainHK, congrats on being PUPO!  

A-Mx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh dear, sounds like you've had a bit of day Claire - what a nightmare with the bus! Still at least you got there in the end....

Sorry to hear you and Winky had such a long wait....does seem that Reprofit is struggling under the weight of their own success at the moment

Laura - fantastic that you are now PUPO. Welcome to the 2WW and GOOD LUCK   Enjoy the rest of your European trip....

Suitcase
x


----------



## winky77

....well I went home to Scotland to sleep for 7 hours and then left again on a train down to Leeds....such is my life! .....don't think I am quite following the Reprofit post op sheet that says rest for 48hours.....have come to Leeds to catch up with friends and to do a 2.5hour yoga workshop this evening with my Yoga Teacher buddy David who is over here from SanFran doing some 'international' workshops !  Bizarrely, I had just said goodbye to a work associate and was walking thru Leeds city centre when I bumped into him.....loud gay Californian and Northern bird screams followed for about 5 minutes as I haven't seen him for a couple of years....incredible coincidence to bump into him before tonight!!  

...so Claire has filled you in on our waiting marathon.....ho hum.....and agree with LaurainHR.....conveyor belt is the phrase!    But that said....I still lurve the Reprofit boys .....I didn't even know which of them was up there this time cos they put me under before the Doc came in....turns out it was Marek.  Interesting turn up for me.....apparently the fibroid may not actually be a fibroid....could have been a polyp.....past tense cos Marek decided to cut it out whilst in there!  So I no longer have a 'distortion of the uterine cavity'!! Hurrah!!  They will do histology on it so should know for definate in 10 days or so .....if it was just chopping the head of a fibroid then the rest of it could bulge through so I need to have another scan to check.  But overall, I should be good to go for another attempt. I am thinking late September.....last go with own eggies.  Also talked through my immune results with Stepan.....he agrees with me that is fairly borderline about whether I shud do IVIG/Intrallipids as my immune results showed some issues but not as bad as could be.  He doesn't seem a fan and mentioned someone dying in Germany!  But he did say they can do it at Reprofit....and a lot cheaper....750 euros compared to £1250 I think!  I need to research it more.

Anyway, I am chuffed that I am not facing forking out thousands for a fibroid op.....agree with Claire that it was like a scale and polish.....and I got a free extraction thrown in too! 

Was lovely to meet up with LaurainHK......we had drink in the square before I left too so I saw her happy PUPO face!  Fortunately my trip home was much less eventful than poor Claire.....got the train to Bratislava at 5.15 and as I left I saw the Ryan Air plane flying over taking Claire home.....I did wave!!  I got the Ryanair flight directly to Edinburgh from Bratislava.  

It was a fun and frustrating (the wait) 24 hours.....but so glad I went out there than having the hysterscopy at home.  Even took a day off the diet and indulged in some chicken(with blue cheese sauce of course) at the Wheel and then Icecream at Cafe Adria afterwards!  

ooooo battery is about to go on laptop .....better post before it down! 

..WInky


----------



## madmisti

Laura inHK - congratulations on being PUPO - hope the 2ww flies by with a very happy result at the end   

Claire - great that all well in there! Now you can go into your next cycle with lots of PMA hopefulyl    Your disaster on the bus sounds  a mare, but good on you for being so resourceful and finding a way in the end. Could have jumped in the car with an axe murderer i guess, but despite all the dreadful news stories, most people are still inherently good and kind  

Winky - can't keep up with you!! Glad hyster good on the whole - here's hoping was polyp and not head of fibroid    Come and join us on the September board. Good you had chance to discuss immune isues with S too  - if you do decide to go ahead with the IVIG etc, it is certainly quite a saving having it done there!  Have fun in Leeds  

Love to all
Misti x


----------



## midnightaction

*Claire* Fingers crossed I will be there 26th August-4th September, so depending on when you fly out we might cross a little.........I hope so coz I don't wanna be on my own the whole time I am out there 

Sarah xx


----------



## wizard

Gosh what a time you had Claire!  Glad everything went well with the hysto.  

Winky I'm pleased that so far the fibroid problem has reduced - or may not even be there at all.  Fingers crossed it was just a polyp and all is now sorted.

Laurainhk congrats on being PUPO and joining the 2ww, I hope it flies by.

Wizard x


----------



## Damelottie

Glad you're back safely gals and all sort of cleaned out    

Cem - I'm so sorry I hadn't realised you were out there and had PM'd you all about my bum issues     

xxx


----------



## lulumead

good to hear all went well winky and Cem and midnight, even if there was much waiting involved.

Laura - hope your 2WW flies by.
xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Cem, glad that everything is okay, despite having to wait for hours and then catching the wrong bus!!

Winky, fingers crossed that your fibroid is a polyp after all and is now all sorted 

Laurainhk, congrats on being PUPO, hope your 2ww flies by 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42

Goodness, I'm just catching up on the Abroadies exploits!  

First of all, LaurainHK, huge congrats on being PUPO.   for a lovely BFP at the end of the 2ww.

Claire, what a drama your journey to the airport was and how enterprising to ask the barman to ask for someone to drive you.  I think I would be just panicking big time and not sure what to do. Also, by the end of the hols I tend to have very little Crowns left so would have been really up the shoot. So glad that all ended well.  Enterprising or what!

Great to hear that both your hysters went well though that wait sounds mammoth!  What happened when you got back to the Grand?  Did they charge you extra?  Hope not.  Winky, that's great if it's a polyp and Marek sorted it out.  Fingers crossed that's it.   that the hysters help each of you for your next treatment!

Oo, I best get on and update the front page.  Sounds like end Aug/beginning of September is going to be a busy time.
Love and hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## madmisti

Claire - I will be there about 15th for a few days - be great if we co-incide. I have started a September thread for Reprofit on Czech board, so come and join me!!

Lol
Mx


----------



## madmisti

Ps - Has anyone who has done immune protocol been on Fragmin? I am sure I have only seen people talk about Clexane but Reprofit have prescibed Fragmin - 5000IU/day. Is there any difference. And is the price different ( been quoted £45 for box of 10 Fragmin 5000IU (in 2ml) injections

Also, I am not sure about doing the depot shot as I think my AF will come around the right time anyway. If next AF on time then September one will be due 2nd September. Donor's EC is 14th. In the treatment plan I would have depot 24th August and expect bleed late August/early September. Do you think it is ok to see if next AF on time and then just wait for next natural AF  - which would come around same time as depot shot would make it? I am sure I have read stories of people having depot and bleed not coming when expected. I am thinking I could do BCP from next AF instead, or just let natural AF come. Seems better not to risk mucking body around too much!

Any help/ opinions gratefully received  

Lol
Misti x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Same price and same stuff honey - just a different name...
You'll need to do the depot shot so that your body can be shut down ready for the ET.  It stops you ovulating and your body going out of synch with donor.  Some people bleed after the depot - some don't - it one of those things, however Repro have worked it out honey and I would follow their plan.  
big hugs mini x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I always thought clexane and fragmin were exactly the same just different name, but Dr Gorgy (my immune consultant) said that was not quite true. They are more like close cousins than twins if you see what I mean  

He requested that I stick with clexane because that's what has been used in all the trials to reduce NK cells and therefore he felt happiest knowing I was on that. Not that fragmin wouldn't work, just that he didn't know because it had not been tested

So kind of up to you Misti - if you are just taking it 'in case' and don't have diagnosed NK cells, then I should imagine fragmin is fine

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Suity I'm going by what my haematologist told me - as they are used for blood clotting issues too there is little if not no difference between the 2.  They are all low molecular weight heparins.


----------



## madmisti

Thank you for advice ladies What would I do without FF!!!

M x


----------



## laurainhk

thank you girls!
I hope the 2-ww will fly by,,,
The weather is great in Brno, really hot and sunny during the day...one heavy shower just before bedtime, thunder and lightning for about 30 minutes to add a bit of 'Sturm und Drang'.

Today i found a great deal with Ryan Air, Bratislava-Milan for 1 euro!
That means i can stay in Brno a bit longer, then spend 4 days in Budapest and visit Bratislava before flying to Italy.

I am falling in love with Brno teahouses and now that i have found 2 great vegetarian restaurants...i see no reason to leave. 
So, now Brno has been chosen as my basecamp for daily trips to the Moravian countryside...the usual castles, vineyards, pine-clad hills where you can walk for hours without spotting a tourist...just locals picking berries and looking for mushrooms. Trains are amazingly cheap, especially the slow ones that take you to the hills.

I EXTENDED MY STAY TILL  SUNDAY MORNING!


----------



## midnightaction

*Laura* I am so glad you are loving it is Brno, I have to say I totally agree with you 

I to am a teahouse obsessive as well, I can't get enough of them, if you get a chance try the hummus and veggies platter they do in there, I love it, it's delicious 

Where are the veggie restaurants you have found ?? I used to be a vegetarian for 20 years but I recently fell off the wagon for about 8 months (No idea why ) and started eating meat. I am now back to my veggie ways so would be nice to know where those places are for my next visit 

Enjoy your extra time over there 

Sarah xx


----------



## Felix42

Oh Claire that's just so funny. Yeah that the Felix bus has well & truly left Brno. 
)

Got to agree with you Laura though. I love Brno. Everytime I go I get a little warm glow. Wish I'd checked out the countryside too though. I thought I'd need a car for that but clearly not from what you're saying. 

Misti, hope you get sorted with the fragmin etc. Would agree with Mini that the depot is not just to synchronise you but also to stop ovulation. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## laurainhk

Midnightaction,
there is a great vegetarian buffet called "Rebio", 26 Orli' street, too bad it closes at 7:00 pm.
I also go to the vegetarian restaurant in Mendelovo Namesti. I will check out the street number for you, because it is on the first floor of a non-descript building and difficult to spot.

In the same square, not far from Reprofit, and on tram #1 line, 
there is a hidden gem: a teahouse that sells the most amazing Chinese teas...and coming from Hong Kong, i can tell you...their selection is excellent!


----------



## Lou-Ann

Claire, great that you have your next tx plan through. September will be here before you know it!!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## laurainhk

Claire,
i am happy to hear you will be back in Brno soon. 
I asked Marek about hiking, and he said it's fine, but no rock climbing.

That's exactly what i needed to hear, because without ciggies and sex, i can't keep still, i NEED to walk 

I will make a list of outdoor activities and nice places to visit near Brno....but not until i get back to Hong Kong. Spending time in front of a computer is not my idea of holiday fun.

A big hug to the single girls from very sunny Brno


----------



## Damelottie

Great news Claire


----------



## madmisti

LaurainHK -glad you are enjoying Brno so much  

Claire-how exciting! Shame we won't co-incide though    Do join the September Reprofit thread!

Lol
M x


----------



## RichmondLass




----------



## midnightaction

*RL* Woohooo massive congrats on your BFP, thats amazing news  

Sarah xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

RL - congratulations honey x x x


----------



## Maya7

Congratulations RL!!!!!  I can see that you're a little bit excited  

Have a happy and healthy pregnancy  


Maya


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,

  I have just posted my congrats RL on the 2ww, but here's some more  and have a great pregnancy.
    Struggling to keep up at the moment due to work, but just wanted to say hi to all the "hyster sisters", Sarah, Claire and Winky and I'm glad all the ops went well.  Winky hope you don't need any further treatment.

    Laura, congrats on being PUPO, you certainly sound like you are getting to know Brno, thanks for the veggie info, useful for me as I lived mostly on Jaffa cakes during my short stay  .

    Claire, your bus story brought back memories for me.  The buses seem to stop just before the actual stop and then change their destinations.  I was so anxious to get to the airport, I wrestled my way through a crowd of people with my very large bag, (pretending to be French as for some reason I find people tend to get out of your way quicker), when I saw the 76, then had to very sheepishly wander back when it changed to something else  .  Don't think I would have been as enterprising as you and would probably have had a total meltdown if I 'd got lost.  
    As for me, a BFN as expected from my natural attempt with the ex this month.  He is hopefully coming for another bash next next weekend but this depends on our somewhat fragile relationship.  I am thinking of contacting Stepan to put myself on the list for a fresh ED cycle as there is such a long waiting list and I will then be 43 and a half by which time I will pretty much give up on a natural pregnancy.  Still don't know whether to try own egg IVF at Reprofit.  Head in a spin at the mo  ,

    hope everyone on this thread is ok, lots of love to all, Rosi.


----------



## madmisti

Rl - that is bl**dy fantastic news!!! Huge congratulations!! Here's to a happy, healthy pregnancy  

Rosi - sorry it was a BFN for you hun  At least the attempt was more fun (and free!)  Hope you can work things out with your ex ( hopefully, he will sooon be an ex-ex!) I think you would be sensible to put yourself on DE list - it doesn't commit you to it, just means less of a wait if and when you decide to go down that route (hoping you won't need to!) 

I have just booked my flights - managed to get a £1 flight out ( inclusive of everything!). So booked for 16th - 20th September. Donor egg collection is on 14th, so I have also booked a £1 flight for 15th just in case ends up being day or 2 early - and that night at Grand hotel ( can cancel it up to 4 days in advance and get money back)  So, I feel I have all bases covered   Exciting to have it booked - makes it more real!

Lol
Misti x


----------



## Felix42

Congrats again RL!! 

Misti, that's brilliant news you are all booked up. Must feel good!  

Laura, great to hear you're still having lots of fun. At this rate you will still be thjere when you get your BFP. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Candee

Richmond Lass!
Fantastic news! Well done you!
Candee
x


----------



## Felix42

Hello there, I've just updated the front page.  Please PM me with any corrections, ommissions, updates or whatever.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Thanks felix x
Had my consult at glasgow today which was brill - an explanation of AMH and everything else - Doc said it looks like in the past I've had a clot in the blood supply to Right ovary which has killed off the supply and in turn killed the ovary - left one has been working overtime and is simply exhausted (bit like its owner     ) therefore amh is non existant etc etc... She's asked for my GP to refer me to Professor Greer who is the top guy when it come to issues with pregnancy!  Yay!!  His speciality is clotting issues too.  She did state that for me to be pregnant was extremely high risk (sort of got the feeling she thought I was slightly nuts but understood where I was coming from) - but was more than happy to offer duty of care whilst I cycle in Czech (although am on their waiting list too...)
The best £155 I've spent in a long time - worth every penny.  
How's everyone else doing? big hugs mini x x


----------



## wizard

Great consultation mini, really pleased that it went well for you.

Wizard x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Mini that sounds like a really good consultation!  Really pleased for you hun.  Hope you don't have to wait too long to see the professor     Glad you've come away feeling good about it, it HAS to be your turn soon   xxx


----------



## bingbong

Mini that's great news  

Bingbong x


----------



## Damelottie

Very good consultation Mini xxx


----------



## winky77

Mini.....glad you got some answers chuck


----------



## laurainhk

I was naughty and tested two days earlier than the date set by Reprofit.
The result is negative. Now i am a bit confused because i start to get a lot of nausea. Is the nausea caused by the fertility drugs or should i test again on the 25th?

Has anybody had a BFN two days before a BFP?


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,

      Laura, hope you are testing too early  .

      Misti, great news on the flights, bargain.  Hope you can sit back and relax for the summer and have some me-time.  Or, you could tackle another massive diy project  . 

      Mini, sounds like a great consultation, and good to have some back up care, very important, tlc on its own has been shown to reduce problems in pregnancy.

      Well, I must dash as I am going to watch the older mums doc on C4, hope my digibox behaves itself for once, or I will be throwing it out of the window.  Am hoping it will make me feel younger  ,
                        lots of love, Rosi.


----------



## RichmondLass

I'm feeling sooooooo sprightly!  I'm only 44 not 72!  wooo hooo  (watching Channel Four).
RL


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I just started a thread RL....makes us look like spring chickens doesn't it?

Not convinced 'tis a good idea to treat a 72 yr old though...


----------



## Felix42

Mini, that's brilliant about your consultation.  It's great to know that they are behind you for when you get to your next go.

Know what you mean about feeling sprightly RL.  It's all so relative isn't it?  Makes me think, I best start concentrating on my fitness so I can be like the 70 year old lady with her lovely twins.  It's my 44th birthday on Sunday and I am soooo overjoyed to be pregnant on it!


Love and hugs to all, Felix xx

PS, had a wonderful result at my drs - she gave me a prescription for enough cyclogest and progynova to last me to 12 weeks     What a saving that's going to be!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Felix when can you get your free prescriptions that pregnant ladies get, there was a chat about it on a thread ? peer support

Found it http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=201185.msg3177223;topicseen#msg3177223
l x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Mini, sounds like you had a great consultation, really pleased you got some answers 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## laurainhk

Felix, 
have a great birthday!
My wishes come early, as i won't be able to access Internet from Milan...in Berlusconistan wi-fi hotspots are regarded as suspicious, and unless you stay in a hotel, which i am not, you have to trek for miles to find an Internet cafe'...and show them your ID card before they let you near a computer!


----------



## Felix42

Thank you so much for the early birthday wishes Laura! 
Hope you have a fab time in Milan. You're really making the most of your trip aren't you. Wishing you lots of luck for OTD. 

JJ, that sounds like a great thing to get free prescriptions. Amazing. I'll ask the pharmacist about that & make sure I keep my receipts. 

Hope all goes well with your mock cycle JJ. 

Love & hugs Felix xx


----------



## laurainhk

Today was my OTD, and am sorry to report that it was negative. 
The HPT i took two days ago was also negative, so i was somewhat prepared for the worst.

This time it didn't work....but I am already planning to go back and get the remaining embryo transferred, possibly in November if my cycle gets back to normal and Stepan can accomodate me.

Disappointed but not defeated!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Laura- so sorry hun take care, ^hun^ good that you have plan b already worked out
L x


----------



## RichmondLass

So sorry Laura - glad you are feeling undefeated thought take care this weekend xx


----------



## Felix42

Laura, so sorry it wasn't happier news today. That's just great that you have Plan B coming together though. You will get there, its just when not if. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## midnightaction

*Laura* So sorry that it was a BFN for you, but I am happy to see that your moving forward with a positive plan 

Big hugs to everyone else, hope you are all well, sorry I haven't been posting much have been having some pre cycle worries and feel like a bit of a grumpy grouch !! 

Sarah x x


----------



## Felix42

I was wondering how you were doing Midnight.   for your worries.  You sometimes just need to wallow in grouchiness.  Hope you are feeling much better soon.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Felix42

Candee, wishing you a safe and fruitful trip to South Africa today!!  

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## midnightaction

*Felix* Thanks for the hugs. It is silly stuff really, just started thinking the other day about what would happen to any future child if I was to pass away (Oh yeah I am full of wonderful thoughts !!) as I have a very very small family (Basically Mum and Dad) and no real friends so to speak (I have work colleagues but thats about it ) and I got myself worked up into a right state worrying about it and thinking that going ahead alone was a silly mistake. It does worry me about not having a big support base around me, but I have decided I am just gonna have to stop being so anti social and try and introduce a few new people into my life ............anyway enough of that wallowing !! 

Can't believe it is only 11 days until your scan, that as come around so quickly, I can not wait to see how many precious little ones you have in there 

*Claire* I think I am up next after Candee (Unless I have forgotten anyone ) which is really scary because it feels like I have so much more to plan. I started acupuncture this week which made me feel so relaxed, I have booked my apartment , booked my flights and ordered all my drugs (Which were a whopping £1700 ) so I feel that I have at least started to plan 

*Candee* Sending you all my love for a safe and successful trip 

*Mini* Forgot to say earlier how glad I am about your positive outcome at your consultation. I really hope it leads to good things 

Sarah xx


----------



## Damelottie

So sorry Laura xxx


----------



## RichmondLass

Midnight - you'll probably find that once you are preggers you will start meeting people in the same boat at your various classes and then more if you join some sort of ante natal group.  That's what people keep telling me.

I've got lots of close friends but few who live that close to me and no-one in the same boat really.

Plus don't forget you might find people on here who live near you?

You'll be grand.

RLxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sarah ^hume^ I sometimes think that about family there is my elderly and I , but I do have a small circle of close friends.  I think worry about that when the baby arrives!! Great you have booked flights and all geared to go again.

I have had a down day too, not sure why can't put my finger on and seemed to see pregnant women everywhere- it is hard I came back and my donors partner cheered me up, I phoned my friend so heading out for a drink as otherwise I would wallow!!

L x


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,

      Sarah, don't worry about there not seeming to be many people around at the moment, like RL says, when your baby arrives you will find you will get to know people in the same situation.  And you will be so busy enjoying your new life with your baby, you won't have time to worry, hopefully.  And you have age on your side as well.  I do know what you mean though, my parents are both died quite young and my sister lives a long way from me.  So I would be relying on friends for a bit of support but I know it isn't going to be easy and I don't want to put those friendships under pressure.  
      JJ, sorry you are having a down day, they come out of the blue sometimes, don't they?  Hope you have a good time with your friend tonight.
      Hope everyone else on this thread is doing ok, love Rosi.


----------



## Felix42

Sarah, I can completely sympathise. I'm not a big one for lots of friends and I do sometimes feel a bit isolated as a result. 
As Rosi says our social circles are likely to change quite a lot and I'm looking forward to that while keeping my existing friends I hope. 

Candee, hope you're doing ok? 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## midnightaction

Thanks ladies for all your positive words, I really hadn't thought about the fact that I will be moving in slightly different social circles when(See my PMA there using the term when not if !! ) I get pregnant so that has made me feel a little bit more at ease.

I guess I was just being a little hormonal and I let things get on top of me, but the acupuncture I have been having the last couple of weeks has really helped me to try and focus more on positive things and less on potential negatives 

How typical, I had finally decided that I was gonna use the fact that I had been made redundant as a positive thing and use the money to fund 2-3 more cycles (If needed !), but now they have gone and thrown a spanner in the works and offered me a similar job in the company. And although having the security of a job is great, it means I need to reevaluate my situation, just as I was getting used to the decision I had made. I shouldn't complain though getting to keep a job when there is such a economic downturn is a great thing and I should be eternally grateful.

Hope everyone one is well, and those of you getting ready to go out in late Aug/early September are getting all excited about it  

Sarah xxx


----------



## blueytoo

Sarah - as you know I am in the same situation, just me and my mum and dad in my family and my brother whom is moving to Oz in October as his gf is Australian and pregnant so they are off. I do think about it sometimes but have learnt that its not worth the stress!

No matter what happens you'll always have me as a friend even though you are now 10 million miles away, I'll always do whatever I can to help - you just have to ask!

Claire xxx


----------



## midnightaction

*Claire* Thanks hun 

I am still waiting for you to move to Cornwall so we can open our commune !! 

Sarah xx


----------



## blueytoo

midnightaction said:


> *Claire* Thanks hun
> 
> I am still waiting for you to move to Cornwall so we can open our commune !!
> 
> Sarah xx
> 
> Careful - Mama Chicken might read this and get an idea for a new story line!!


----------



## winky77

Hello Abroadies! 

I finally got my results from Stepan after the Hysterscopy last month (when they sliced off a polyp that had been mascerading as a fibroid?).....

"Biopsy was negative, just benign endometrial polyp"

Phew.....I know it was small percentage chance of the sinister C but the thought was fluttering around my mind a bit!    Now need a scan....just to be convinced that the 4cm fibroid that everyone kept telling me about does not actually exist anymore!  AF came yesterday.....unfortunately my pants are still a flood zone .....had actually believed that now the polyp was gone I would have normal flow?!?!??!?!  So good news on one front but still seem destined to have to deal with my hellish draining ......pregnancy is the only solution me thinks ! 

So now back to the on-line sperm shopping.....bit worried that I printed off the list from the European Sperm Bank and now can't find it anywhere......have awful feeling I have put it in an envelope with stuff it shouldn't be with....or stapled it to something.  I will probably give it out as a handout at one of my workshops?!??!!  Why do these things always happen to me?!?!? 

lol

Winky


----------



## bingbong

Winky that's great news about the polyp!! Shame that it didn't help with your flow though! I agree that pregnancy is the only solution, and I know people who had nightmare af's and after pg they were so much better, so I am sure that the same will happen for you!

As for the sperm list,   I do hope that you find it   happy shopping  

Bingbong x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Brilliant news winky - hey if its attached to one of your course handout notes - lets see how diverse the person is who finds it!!!  Could mask it as one of your exercises.  Did you manage to get same donor??  Or trying someone different this time??
Big hugs mini x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Winky, great news about the polyp . Hope you manage to find the printed off donor info  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Winky goods news hun ..... when I had my thing going on I knew it was very unlikely to be anything sinister but 'what if' would keep popping into my head once in a while.  Happy shopping!

Claire hope you're have a lovely holiday enjoying the sun.

Hello sarah & feistyblue  

Take care all,
Jovi x


----------



## madmisti

Winky - great news! Glad  it has put your mind at rest. Shame it hasn't helped AF though    Have fun Donor choosing!

I have a question for those of you who have done donor egg IVF. Have you had the GnRH analogue depot shot ( e.g Lupron)?  I have read about some women having problems with their lining and/or cycle afterwards and I want to know how necessary it is. My donor's EC is on 14th September and my next cycle is due to start 1st September, so by co-incidence it is in synch with donors. I asked Stepan if it was necessary to have the Lupron in this case (and even suggested I take BCP instead to  be on safe side in case my normally 100% regular cycle decides to play up) and he has replied saying I MUST have it ( but no explanation why  )  As you don't have it for embryo adoption ( ie frozen embryo transfer), I am mystified as to why he says I need it as I thought it was only to synch you with donor  .  Adn I am sure I have read somewhere that ladies have done it with BCP instead.  Any replies gratefully received!

Take care
Misti x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Honey - never had problem with lining form depot shot - after all you'll be taking estrogen to help build lining up - it shuts your body down so you don't ovulate. If you don't do the depot shot you'll risk our own ovaries kicking in and ovulating which could result in the cycle being cancelled.  Not worth it honey - you can take more estrogen if lining not as expected, but to not have the shot and end up having cycle cancelled is just not worth it.  

Big hugs mini x


----------



## RichmondLass

Winky how funny!  The first time I had to email my clinic with an update on my period etc I drove off down the motorway and then was suddenly convinced I'd emailed someone else!  Imagine getting an email like that! I didn't luckily.  

I've done some daft things recently like getting 40 mins into a drive and forgetting the keys for my destination.  My friends are blaming pregnancy brain but unfortunately I know I do things like that anyway - tired to put dirty plates into the washing machine once.

Think it comes from an overactive brain - ie thinking about a million things tht are going on in my life at once.  I suspect mostof us singlies are a pretty busy, hardworking bunch with a certain abilit to cope with a lot of stuff or we wouldn't be going down this route!

RLxx


----------



## midnightaction

*Winky* Great news your all good to go, a shame your not gonna be out there when I am would have loved your advise on how to find the hidden treasures of Brno 

Hope you had fun picking the sperm, I really enjoy that part, feels like I at a dating agency or something

20 days and counting..... I think I am gonna allow myself to start getting excited now ! 

big hugs to all 

Sarah x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Winky - so pleased polyp was just a polyp...although somewhat annoying that its removal has not helped with your heavy AF I agree

Happy shopping for    - hope you find that elusive print out....perhaps you inadvertently attached it to the rental contract and that's why your lodger has gone AWOL  

Suitcase
x


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,

      Winky,   about the sperm list!  Will make interesting reading for someone.  So glad about the polyp  .

      Mist, hope you get some answers about the Lupron.  

      RL, like you I do some strange things when I am not pregnant, but it got far worse when I was.  I think it's the combination of dazed excitement, life being turned around and the tiredness.  Make sure you get as much rest as you can in the early weeks and then you can use the time to daydream about your baby 

        Sarah, can't believe it's only 20 days till you start!  This year is flying, hope the new job works out well if you decide to take it, although I suspect you couldn't care less about work at the moment, am I right? .  Hope all your arrangements and packing goes smoothly.

        Hi to everyone on this thread, love Rosi.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Superbikes in Brno this weekend - god wish I was there.... Men in leather mmmmmmmmmmmmm  Went to World superbikes couple years back and it was brill!! x 
(Am dreaming now...)


----------



## midnightaction

*Rosi* I am trying not to think about work too much at the moment coz I only get worked up about all the silly little things !! 

Only 10 more working days and then I have 2 whole weeks off, I can not wait !! 

*Claire* I am forcing myself to take my much smaller suitcase with me this time. I really don't want to but as I am flying into Prague and not Brno this time I don't really wanna be lugging a massive suitcase around with me. How I am gonna cut down on what I am gonna take I really don't know !! 

Not long for you now either ? Are you getting excited yet ?

Sarah xxx


----------



## madmisti

Sarah and Claire  - not that long for either of you now - hoping you will start a run of BFP's from Reprofit   !!

I know this info is out there somewhere on FF but no idea where, so could anyone who has imported sperm from Denmark to use at Reprofit please give me an idea of the costs involved? I have just received details of my egg donor and I am fairly happy with her ( a bit older than I expected at 30, but is proven, and shorter than me at 5'5 - I am 5'. However, she is only secondary school educated and so is the sperm donor I am currently down to use, and I would like at least one donor to be university educated ( I am, and have post graduate qualifications). I have asked Reprofit to check if they have an alternative (more likely to be a diifferent sperm donor than egg donor) but meanwhile want to investigate possibilty of using sperm from Denmark.

Also, does anyone have any thoughts on the double donor issue in terms of whether it is better to use both from same country so child only has to think about one other culture in his/her genetic makeup?

Many thanks in advance  

Misti xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Misti all the prices are on their website.  It was approx 300 euro's to import.  Good luck choosing honey.  

I know you'd rather have a donor with  degree - but can I ask why?  I haven't got one - although that's not hindered me completing my Naval engineering apprenticeship or going on to further my education by completing my teaching qualifications?  My mum got her degree in her forties.  My long term ex didn't have a degree - but he was by no means unintelligent - otherwise he would not have made Warrant Officer in the RN.  I've friends who do have degree's - but wouldn't necessarily say they are intelligent - or should that read have common sense?  
My friend got pregnant at 15 - that didn't stop her completing a degree later in life.  
As for double donor issue - its such a personal choice I feel - but understand your thinking - coming from 2 completely different cultures myself you can feel torn - but my parents have never push me pulled me towards their cultures so to speak.

All the best - big hugs mini x


----------



## midnightaction

*Misty*

I used ESB because they gave me so much information about the donors which was very important to me.

I believe the import cost was about £300 as mini said and it got to Reprofit in less than 48 hours 

I also agree with mini that I don't think a degree is all that it is made out to be. I never got one and it hasn't hindered me in the slightest, in fact I think it helped me because I didn't have to spend years paying back my student loan. I think there are 2 sorts of intelligence, there is the intelligence learnt as part of a formal education and then there is intelligence that you learn as part of life. I know alot about a lot (Thats not to sound big headed) but none of it I have learnt from school or college I have learnt it from learning things off of my own back.

That aside I completely understand why you want a donor with a degree though, basically because it is what you want, because it is something you would like to pass on to your child. I spent about 4 days choosing my donor. Why you might ask did it take so long ? Well because I was looking for a perfect donor (If that exists), I had a lot of boxes and the donor had to tick every single one of them before I would choose him. Whats the logic in that ?? Absolutely nothing, I fully believe the child will become the person I bring them up to be and not what their genes have decided, but yet that still doesn't stop me trying to pick a donor that fills all the right criteria. I realised after a while I was looking for donor who was the spitting image of me in looks, intelligence, personality and hobbies which is pointless because then the child would have no variety at all. 

What I think I am trying to say is I think it makes no difference which donor we choose, but despite that it still doesn't stop us trying to find the "perfect" one and if thats what you want and thats what makes you feel better then I think that choosing a different donor to the one you have been offered is the right thing for you.

Sarah xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Misty - I used ESB because I wanted ID release donor (when I was doing OE IVF) - others have commented on costs - it's quite reasonable although nowhere near as cheap as using a Reprofit donor

As you know from my other thread, I "obsess" about colouring but couldn't care less if donor has a degree or not. I've seen first hand 2 uni educated parents have a child of average academic intelligence, and vice versa, non uni educated parents have 'gifted and talented' children. 
I think Midnight has summed it up perfectly though - we all want the 'perfect' donor for us, and if that's the criteria important to you, then you need to find a way to achieve it in your donor. Hope Reprofit comes up with an alternative so you don't need to worry about importing. If you do import, I think Cem raises an important point re anonymity - would you want to have both anon donors to have a level playing field for the child so to speak? This is entirely possible via ESB, but certainly bears thinking about

Good luck!

Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

Thank you all for your responses  

First of all, I want to apologise if anyone is offended by what I said about wanting one donor to have a degree . I fully agree that NOT having one does not mean you aren't intelligent, and also that there are many forms of intelligence. I am not trying to create a genius here - for all my previous treatments ( using own eggs) I haven't bothered that the sperm donor isn't university educated. However, I do want to give  a child the best start possible and part of that is hoping they won't struggle  in education. I am not going to meet these donors so the only way I have to know if THEY struggled is to know whether they went on to further education. You get very little info - not even their job, so their education level is the only info I have to 'assess' whether they may have have struggled in this area. 

I don't care whether my child is highly academic, or goes to Uni etc - I would just want him/her to flourish in their own way - but I don't want difficulty in learning to be a  barrier to them achieving their full potential. Those of you with no degree have obvious intelligence and have been able to access your own learning - in a way which you may not have been able to if you struggled with reading for example. All I hope for is that  the child will not struggle with the basics so that they too can access  whatever learning they wish. So please don't judge me for simply wanting to give my child these 'tools' and that the only way I can evaluate the donors is their education level because I have no other way of knowing!!!

I have a friend with 3 children - all of whom she has nurtured in the same way, but one really struggles at school - with reading and numbers -  as did the father, whilst the other 2 are reading way beyond their years and so I do believe there is an element of nature involved.

I completely agree with Lou, and I am not looking for a 'perfect' donor - I have no criteria for their looks etc

Again I am sorry for not explaining myself better initially and giving the impression that I believe intelligence is measured by education level, and that  academic type intelligence is the bee all. 

Anyway, I have accepted the egg donor and Stepan is checking out alternative sperm donors for me so I will await news on that front before looking at ESB. As some of you have said, it would be odd if I had a lot more info on one donor than the other, or if one is open id and the other not ( though I would go for anon sperm from ESB as this is my preference anyway - won't go into that here!)

My donors EC is 5 weeks today - starting to get excited now!

Love to all - especially anyone I have offended  

Misti x


----------



## midnightaction

*misti* I was not offended in the slightest hun, I didn't think you were suggesting anything in the slightest about anyone's intelligence levels 

I completely understand your point, I want to help my child in one certain area that has always been a hindrance to me. You have met me and you know how short I am, and I have constantly had the p*ss taken out of me all my life for it. I don't think there is anything wrong with being short (in the same way as you don't think there is anything wrong with not having a degree) but that doesn't mean I don't want to try and prevent my child from having the same p*ss taking that I have had, which is why I choose the tallest donor I could find, I think he was 6'2 !!

This may be me being fickle but I dont see it that way. Maybe being gay I see things slightly differently, I was never gonna find a man and fall in love so I knew from very early on in my life I would have to use a sperm donor so I have had a long time to think about it.

One thing that I love about ESB is the audio interviews that each donor does, I have found that you can tell so much about the man in question by listening to the way he talks and what he feels passionately about, much more than you can by just reading a few question and answers on a survey.

Anyway that's just me, and as we both know I am a social mis fit anyway 

Can't believe it is only 5 weeks left for you, bet your so excited. I hope that no matter what you decide to do regarding the sperm that this is the cycle for you and you get that all important BFP

Sarah x x


----------



## madmisti

Thank you Sarah - glad I hadn't offended you!  And you may be short, but you are perfectly proportioned    And I am glad you understand where I am coming from - not trying to create a 'designer' baby, but just trying to give it best start!

Even sooner for you till your tx is here! Let's hope we will be on 40ww together   

lol
M x


----------



## bingbong

This has been a really interesting topic to read about and has given me lots to think about!! Like you Misti I wanted a donor with a degree, but having read this I really see that it isn't that important (for me). I do think that for me with choosing a donor (although I'm yet to do it) would really challenge my control issues, and so something that I thought that I wanted could easily become all important. It must be so hard!

I have really bad eye sight, runs in my family and I hate it (and it costs a fortune in glasses!), so I really want a donor with good eyesight, to try and counteract that. I will have to give it more thought about how important that needs to be.  

Misti it's great that you only have 5 weeks to wait, and Sarah and Cem coming up soon     

 everyone
Bingbong x


----------



## RichmondLass

I, too, have read this with interest as to be perfectly honest it's never even occurred to me.  I wasn't given any choice at IM other than eye and hair colour - looks and appearance had never entered in to it for me so I didn't particularly care about that anyway.  If I'd had a child with my former partner it would have been mixed race so would not have shared my colouring anyway - I was already used to that idea and didn't mind one jot.

And it honestly never occurred to me to pick a country that offered me any greater choice than that - perhaps because life usually doesn't offer much choice!

I am a totally different person to both my parents - share some interests and traits.  They both left school at 14 because they had to in those days - I went on to have a very successful educational career (chose not to go to university because I wanted to train as a journalist) and have run my own company and held senior mgt positions.

But my ex had a first from Cambridge University and his daughter (bless her and I miss her every day) wasn't the brightest button but she was lovely.  More importantly for me was she didn't share the other traits he had that I would have liked her to have - things like sticking at things, working hard, having an inquiring mind.  I put that down to her upbringing (mother) rather than nature as I was 100 per cent sure if I'd brought her up she'd have read earlier, applied herself more, been introduced to more things etc etc.

She was a very different child when she was with us than when with her mother - exasperating!

So I suppose I've always thought that nurture was more/just as important as raw material.

My close friends - she like me left school to train as a journalist, he has first from Oxford - have a lovely little boy who at seven genuinely lights up the room.  Everyone falls in love with him, he has absolutely no self consciousness, he'll talk to anyone, makes us laugh till we cry, is struggling at school with his reading - maybe just a slow starter - but everyone in his class has said they'd choose him as their best friend and he's already had his first job offer!  He is going to have the most amazing life and opportunities based entirely on his personality.

I think my point is that these are the qualities I'd like to have had the option of choosing.  If offered the choice of simply hair, eye colour and degree or no degree of course I'd gone with the degree holder, but life is pretty random and we can get hung up on what our babies are going to look like and be like - we simply don't know!  

My counsellor that I went to before this started asked me at the end what I would do if the baby was ill or had other problems or if I felt disappointed - I said I just dont know! I have no idea how I will feel in any of those circumstances.  I've got just the same chance as anybody else in their 20s of having a child with learning difficulties/physical problems - most people just hope for the best and get on with it I guess.

I just hope little Miguel or Cristina is happy, sociable, hard working, kind, enthusiastic, funny, loving, and of course an entrepreneur who will make his/her mother very comfortable in my dotage!

Anyway - just my perspective on an interesting debate - not a poke at anyone. Each of us is coming at this from our own vantage point, different backgrounds, different things important to each of us.

Right Im off to the doc's for my first appointment - wish me luck!


RLxx


----------



## madmisti

RL - it certainly has been an interestign debate hasn't it?!! I suppose at the end of the day, we just all have to feel as comfortable as possible with our choices on this journey - and we are all strong, feisty, intelligent, creative gals who know what we want!!

Update from me is that heard from Reprofit today re possible new sperm donor and I am delighted with him so have accepted - he is 'better' than my previous one ( used for IUI's) so I feel that asking for a change was the right thing - and this is 'meant to be'.

So, I now  feel got everything sorted and just got to wait - getting excited now!

Take care all  

lol
Misti x


----------



## midnightaction

*Misti* So glad you have found yourself another donor that you feel more comfortable with 

Took my last BCP so just gotta wait for the evil AF to turn up so I can start stabbing myself with my stimms.......don't know whether to feel scared, excited or both 

Love to all

Sarah xxx


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,

      Sarah and Misti, I am scared and excited for you both!  Would be great, wouldn't it, if happened for both of you this time?  Misti, I'm glad Reprofit have come up with a suitable donor, they seem to have plenty of choice with sperm donors.  I remember when I chose mine for the IUI, one just jumped out of the list for me, although I had narrowed it down to all university educated lads. 

      The comments on here have made very interesting reading for me as well, I suppose I went for uni education just to up the chances of natural intelligence so that, as has been said, any child might find learning a bit easier.  I don't think people who don't go to university are necessarily less intelligent but I suppose being a student does at least show the ability to concentrate and I think that does help in life ( although it hasn't got me very far   ).  I personally, if I end up trying donor eggs, very much want an artistic donor as I think I would want to share that side of myself.  And on the shallow side, I would want to eliminate the possibility of the child having mousey brown hair as, if it's a girl, it would save her so much time, dyeing it to a more interesting colour  .  
      The other thing that influences me, is that my mum had a daughter adopted when she was very young, this half-sister grew up in a different family but shares so many characteristics and interests with me and my sister that it's hard for me to discount the nature side, although I agree that nurture is equally important.  I think we all just want to pass on the best we can to our potential babies. like all parents,  
                          good luck to everyone on this thread, love Rosi.


----------



## madmisti

Sarah - be excited hun    Such a shame we won't be out there at the same time    I couldn't get in the Grand (trade fair on) so I contacted Jana about apartment. Hers is booked but she asked someone who owns one of the other apartments in the same building and I will be staying in his. Where you staying this time? - would have been such fun if we had both been staying in same building at same time!

Rosi - I have mousey brown hair and I know what you mean    Was lovely and blond as a child but gradually got darker   . Wouldn't have minded if had gone a gorgeous brunette -but mousey brown just has to be dyed!!  My new sperm donor is fair so I am hoping that gene sticks! Interesting what you say about your adopted half sister ( how lovely that you know her!) - I know there have been studies of twins separated at birth and brought up in very different families which show nature does play an important role - but nurture plays a huge role too  

Lol
Misti xx


----------



## midnightaction

*misti* How freaky, I am staying in Jana's friends appartment as well because her's was fully booked for the dates that I wanted.

I will make sure I leave it nice and clean and tidy for you !!! 

What day do you fly out ?

Sarah xx


----------



## madmisti

Sarah - is it the one belonging to Mr M Paravičiny?  Jana sent photos and it looks nice    I fly out 5 weeks today - 16th Sept - so they will have plenty of time to clear up after your stay    Lets hope its a 'lucky' apartment for both of us !!  

Take care  
misti xx


----------



## winky77

Hello peeps.....

All this talk of donors very timely as I have just made my selection today ...finally!....and his lovely Danish wrigglies will be winging their way across to Brno in the next few days.  Went for ESB again....I'm a control freak and want all the info they can give!  More ££ but trying not to think of that.  My last donor is no longer on their list but I also felt it was time for a change....this new one is the same blood type so lets hope he can work his magic! 

Misti....do you know when you fly back....I arrive sunday night (27th) .....absolutely no one on Sept thread yet who overlaps!  I am staying at Penzion Starem something....where LaurainHR stayed.....just wanted a change from the Grand (would be like Groundhogday as have spend 3.w5 weeks there since last December! ) and bit cheaper at £35ish/night. Looks nice ! 

Has anyone heard from Candee?  Wondering how the SA trip went? 

lol
Winky


----------



## midnightaction

*misti* Don't know if that's the same guy or not as Jana didn't tell me his name, but I would assume it is the same one.

There are 14 days between us being there so that should give them plenty of time to clean up my mess 

*winky* Glad you have finally picked out your wrigglies. I love ESB because I love all the information you get, I really enjoy listening to the audio interviews 

I often wonder when people tell me they have used ESB if we have maybe choosen the same donor, it's kinda weird to think about but also nice to know there could be the possibility.

Big hugs to all 

Sarah x x


----------



## wizard

Sarah this is something often mentioned on other Lesbian and Gay websites and something I think about. 
http://boards.gingerbeer.co.uk/index.php?topic=90981.0

I am quite sure that I will have chatted to people who have the same donor as me, and I know the donors of others who have used ESB who are not the same as mine but may be the same as other people I know. When I actually get to have a baby (PMA) I would be keen to find out if they have any half siblings so would look at whether other people would want to know that for their child or children and how this could be safely and sensitively managed.

Wizard x

/links


----------



## Betty-Boo

I reckon it would be great to meet someone on this board who had used the same donor - after all in some way we are so close that it would be a great bond for my child..
Big hugs mini x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I agree, when I was using ESB, I would have definitely been pleased to discover any half siblings born to the lovely single women here....
Having said that, I wouldn't have wanted to know until the child was born though...

Can't believe how tiring this week has been looking after my nieces and nephew. On the one hand I am treasuring this time as I rarely get so much concentrated time with them and it's lovely to do some of the more everyday things...I especially like bedtimes (so sweet when you put them to bed all sleepy and kiss them goodnight  ) but on the other hand it's just completely exhausting, especially as once they are in bed I'm trying to catch up with work emails etc too (I didn't take a week's holiday but just said that I would be checking in when I could due to family illness...everyone has been very understanding but there are still some things I need to keep up with...)

Still, tiring as it is, just makes me want my own family even more....so just really got to   this is the cycle for me (stopped the pill on Tues, baseline scan next Tues, so it's all starting now...)

Hope all are well and those off to Brno soon are ready for their trips!
Suitcase
x


----------



## winky77

Oh I'm getting ready all right.....check out the ticker!  Am so proud of myself.....if I keep this up I will actually be going out there with a BMI that even the NHS wouldn't scoff at !  Now if only I was also 4 years younger and in a relationship it wouldn't cost me anything!  

ooo....and yes on ESB donors......I feel the same.....at the point of having a babe in arms I would love to find out he/she had half siblings within the single girls community!

lol ....Winky


----------



## madmisti

Winky - you are doing amazingly well on the weight loss -well done that girl!!!

Mini - you too - the pair of you are Scotland's incredible shrinking women . I am sure the economy up there is suffering with you two not buying chocolate cake etc!!  I hope you are both keeping some of your larger size clothes to use as maternity wear  


Suity - I used to look after a friends' three children a lot when they were younger - only 3 1/2 years between oldest and youngest. I loved it too, but it is exhausting! It is good to have the experience though as you know a bit more what you are getting into in  trying to have one ( or more) of your own!! I am sure you will always have a lovely close bond with your nephew and nieces as you are not just  an aunty they see once in a  blue moon.

Interesting talking about possibly finding out if others have same donor. I am not using ESB but it's posssible someone using Reprofit sperm or an egg donor there might have had same donor as me. If I have a child I would like to find out too - would be great  for the children to know they have a half sibling since they won't be genetically related to me.


As for me, finally bit the bullet today and ordered the Lupron depot. Still not that happy about having it but feel that if I don't and then get a BFN will always wonder...    Just to clarify on the immune protocol, is the following correct? Take aspirin until ET then steroids and fragmin?  Or do I start the steroids before that? Stepan has done prescriptions but not put it on treatment plan so I am not 100% clear on the timing.


Many thanks
Misti xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Well done winky!!!  Check you honey x x

Must admit - mines coming off very slowly now - but think that cos the end is in sight... ... Always slows down when not a lot more to lose....Got into my size 14 jeans and bought a size 12 coat!!- now need to get into my tiny D&G Jeans... gulp - not sure that'll happen.  (lose it all ready to gain a fab baby bump!!)

Misti- glad everything sorted with donor.  All the best..
It's gonna get busy on here again soon!  
Must admit - am starting to get twitchy feet - altho did get a call from adoption agency asking if wanted to start home program in Oct - have asked to go on the March program ... that'll probably next step IF am not successful in Jan.

Big hugs x x


----------



## madmisti

Mini - it's always harder near the end as you say, but you are so nearly there! Also much more likely to keep it off if you do it gradually.  Don't think I'll ever see a size 12 again ( or prob even a 14 TBH)  . You wil def have reached target weight by time you go for tx    Can understand you are starting to get frustrated with wait - but good that you have the adoption plans lined up - you won't need them   ( unless for a sibling for your birth child)  but it does take the pressure off a bit if you know you have a Plan B.  I hope that January comes round quick for you ( but slow for me as it's birthday month and another year older -won't mind if I am pregnant but otherwise....  )

Lol
Misti xx


----------



## lulumead

seriously impressed by your weight loss ladies...hope you get to put it all back soon in the form of lovely bump!
xx


----------



## midnightaction

*Claire* Stimms are going good but already feel really bloated and I am only on day 3 

I am doing the gonal f menopur mix this time as well so I am hoping that gives me a few more follies on my scan on Friday 

I bet you can not wait to get off the BCP and get started.

Sarah x x


----------



## madmisti

Sarah - lots of luck for scan on Friday     Really hoping and praying this is the ONE for you hun   

Claire -not long till you are under way with the stimming  

Got my depot injection in the post today - not looking forward to that - big needle and is IM  

Lol
Misti x


----------



## midnightaction

*Misti* I don't envy you, I really hate the IM ones, but you just have to keep thinking of the good things that will come at the end of all of this and that will get you past the length of the needles !! 

Sarah xx


----------



## madmisti

Sarah - will do - at least I have a nurse friend who will do it  - might be less painful than an amateur doing it!!!!  Your ticker is on 7 days!!!  So excited for you!!!!

Lol
M xx


----------



## midnightaction

Just had my first stimms scan and I am very happy to say that I have 15 follies, I am hoping they all keep growing and all contain a mature egg  

EC scheduled for Thursday morning, just hope my flights not delayed as I only fly out on Wednesday evening  

Can anyone who takes orgalutran remember if you take it at the same time as your stimms or if take it later in the day  

Sarah x x


----------



## RichmondLass

Oh Midnight good luck!!!   

RLxx


----------



## madmisti

Sarah - said it elsewhere but congrats on good follie numbers. Sure flights will be fine    Can't help with your questions as have never done OE IVF

Lots of luck to everyone  
M xx


----------



## Felix42

Sarah, brilliant news about your follies! I'm afraid I can't remember re Orgalutron and stimms. I think it was at the same time but sure Stepan can remind you. 

  for a great BFP at the end. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Sarah - I did both at same time about 10pm if I recall. Dont think it will make a big difference. Good luck - you've got a great collection of follies there! Suitcase xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Fraggles -      

FSH is on the high side for IVF but no where near the levels indicating early menopause - they're normally 30 and over. 

Clinics prefer lower FSH levels but to be honest your consultant is the best person to speak too.  
Do you know if you're ovulating?  A progesterone test on day 21 of your cycle will show this.

All the best x x


----------



## lulumead

good news about the follies midnight...fingers crossed for lots of lovely eggs.xx


----------



## midnightaction

Thank you ladies for all your good wishes  

Sarah xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sarah honey


----------



## Betty-Boo

Fraggles honey - forgot to say my GP did my progesterone bloods.  All the best honey.  Know my FSH was 15.7 - coupled with an amhof 0.0 didn't bode well so am using donor eggs now.
   accu will soooo help - love it!!! Although have to say wouldn't have it done in czech again - that hurt!    
Big hugs mini x


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,

    Just popping on to say great news Sarah about your scan, so exciting!  hope everything continues to run smoothly and hi to everyone else, love Rosi.


----------



## midnightaction

*Rosi* Thanks hunny, nice to see you posting 

*mini* Thanks for the 5 positives there, thats one for every big strong blast I am gonna have next week 

Sarah xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Fraggles - that was supposed to just read amh - its another hormone level which indicates your ovarian reserve. I'm having treatment in Czech - reprofit - but also on waiting list for Glasgow CRM.  Bit undecided which one to go for....
All the best honey x x 

ps amh test not cheap about £90 - if you have a scna too it'll be approx £180 ish...


----------



## midnightaction

*Claire* I haven't had a second scan, Stepan was happy with the results of the first one so went ahead and scheduled EC without a need for a second one...........hope they have all been getting nice and big in there !! 

You know what, I haven't even started packing yet, yeah I know thats sooo not like me, I am usually planning it weeks before..............it must be all the acupuncture I have been having, it has totally chilled me out !! 

I see it is 80 degrees (Sorry I am old school I don't do Celsius !! ) in Brno today so I am more than happy with that......shall keep you updated with it though

Sarah xx


----------



## Felix42

Sarah, wishing you lots of  If you get chance can you see if you can find where Fischer Cafe has moved to? Would love to be able to eat in there again even if I'm with bump and can't have the gorgonzola!

Hope you had a smooth flight over. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Safe journey Sarah and Claire (for next week)           wishing you all the luck in the world x x


----------



## midnightaction

Thanks *mini* 

*Felix* Will hunt around for Fischer, am staying at Jana's apartment so will ask her if she knows where it is.......I miss the yummy sickly hot chocolate 

Am all packed and ready to go..........not looking forward to the 4am start tomorrow though !! 

Sarah xx


----------



## madmisti

Sarah - you're off tomorrow - woo hoo!!!!  Safe trips hun an lots of and lots of luck     Don't trash the apartment!!

Hello to everyone else  

lol
Misti x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Sarah just wanted to wish you a safe journey   and lots of       for tx

 this is the one for you
Jovi x


----------



## bingbong

Sarah just wanted to wish you a safe trip tomorrow, I really hope that this is the one for you   

Bingbong x


----------



## indekiwi

Go Sarah, go Sarah!!!  

Wishing you a safe trip and all the luck in the world.     

A-Mx


----------



## RichmondLass

Good luck Sarah - hope all goes well RLxxx


----------



## midnightaction

Thanks ladies, it's a good job I'm not all hormonal and emotional or you might just have brought a tear to my eye 

But genuinely thank you, I love this board and all of you ladies, it's your constant support that makes this difficult process so much easier to bare  

Sarah xx


----------



## madmisti

Aww shucks Sarah -you nearly have ME in tears  

  
Misti x


----------



## Sima

Have a safe journey tomorrow Sarah.  Don't forget to set the alarm!!


----------



## midnightaction

*Claire* Replied to you on the Reprofit thread but just wanted to say again congrats on getting started with your first stimms injection............I know what you mean about being bored of this game now and having lots of nicer things you could be spending your money on 

*misti* Now now no tears !! 

Am stuck at the airport now for 6 hours.........happy days !!! 

Sarah xx


----------



## wizard

Sarah wishing you lots of luck for this cycle and I hope EC goes well  

Claire being bored of the game is a very good way to describe this whole mullarkey.  I hope you're a winner this time round, and that the stimming goes well.  

Wizard x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Claire, I so know what you mean, I'm totally over this ttc business, I just want to be pregnant/have the baby now....I feel like I've more than experienced every possible aspect of ttc (apart from perhaps the most enjoyable one if you know what I mean   ) and I'm keen to move on to new experiences!

Have my fingers firmly crossed for us both that this is finally our turn....my donor starts stimms on Friday so you and I will probably be having ET around the same time
I've just started the steroids and progynova. Have to say, sticking a couple of tablets in (am going for the vaginal option as I remember Dottie had terrible blurred vision problems taking progynova orally) and popping a steroid pill is a breeze compared to the puregon etc  

Hope all goes well with stimms, see you on the 2WW soon!

Sarah - replied on other thread, but best of luck to you too, have one of those yummy apple/cinammon drink things in the tea shop for me  

Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

Sarah - hope you're not too bored at airport!  Safe onward travels   

Claire - you're on your way too - congrats on starting stimms and lots and lots luck   

Suity - you must feel like it's really started now you are on drugs  

Here's to lots of BFP's in coming weeks    

Lol
Misti x


----------



## RichmondLass

Suity - I didn't take any steriods - what are they for?? Good luck to you and all the other ladies embarking on the final leg (i hope ) of your TTC journey.


RLxx


----------



## midnightaction

Woooohooo I am here !! 

It is soooo hot here even at 8 at night I am sweating buckets, glad I brought loads of shorts with me  

Anyway I am off to bed because I am knackered after 13 hours of travelling and I need to preserve my energy for EC tomorrow 

Big hugs from Brno for all  

Sarah xxx


----------



## wizard

Good luck Sarah and hope it's a good basket.

Wizard x


----------



## madmisti

Sarah - glad you arrived safely, though long day  . nice to chat on **  Hope you sleep well and all goes smoothly for EC  

Claire - you packed yet  

Can any of you clever ladies give me some advice   . Thinking of joining the 21st Century and getting a laptop - going to get a refurbed one on ebay. Have worked out I need as much RAM as I can afford, fast processor and reasonable size hard drive, plus WiFi  but that still leaves me about 2000 to choose from!! Also, what is Firewire? Any advice on good brands, screen size, what is a reasonable weight for lugging it around etc,  much appreciated!!

Lol
Misti x


----------



## madmisti

Claire - if it is still as hot when you go as Sarah has reported it is now, you won't need many clothes anyway   I think they are weighing bags more now - as you go through into security - so worth keeping to the 10kg! Suppose you could just wear everything until you're through there, then strip in loos and stuff it in case!!

Reckon we should have an FF 'stash' somewhere in Brno for books, toiletries etc

Lol
Misti x


----------



## midnightaction

*Claire*Yes yes it is still boiling wear very little clothes...........wow that sounded pervier then it was meant to !! 

*Misti* Don't go to PC world under any circumstances, most of them in there don't know a Computer from a rock, they will sell you something you really don't need .........my cats could do a better job 

I am a an Apple Mac girl, wouldn't use a PC anymore if you paid me, but I am still a complete and utter computer/PC nerd so there isn't much about them I don't know (Hmm big headed much ??) so I am more than happy to act as your personal shopper. Send me a PM with some basics as to what you want to do with it, how often your gonna use it etc and the sorta maximum you wanna pay and I will give you some idea's 

Sarah xx


----------



## Sima

Sarah - Good luck today.


----------



## midnightaction

Just got back, 12 eggs collected, 10 are mature, just gotta wait for them to do their magic overnight with Mr Denmark !!   

Sarah xx


----------



## wizard

That's fantastic Sarah, 10 mature eggs, brilliant!  Hoping for great fertilisation for you.

Wizard x


----------



## madmisti

Sarah - said it elsewhere but congrats on such a great crop!! Go Mr Denmark  

Thanks for offer re help with laptop shopping - you're a star    Will PM you

Take care - and enjoy the sunshine - maybe go to the lake for a long hike  

Lol
M xx


----------



## bingbong

Sarah that's great news about 10!!!     

Bingbong x


----------



## Candee

Sarah that is brilliant news! 
Go Denmark! Go Denmark!      
Candee
x


----------



## RichmondLass

Oh Sarah - ten that's brilliant!  Good luck!!

RLxx


----------



## Felix42

Huge congrats Sarah on the bumper crop. Fingers crossed for Miss England and Mr Denmark for tonight's party.  

Hope you rested up after EC. Wow I can just imagine your walk back to the apartment block and I'm feeling all nostalgic. Hope you are enjoying Brno. 

Claire, not long now. Hope preps are going well. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Great news Sarah, hope they all fertilise well....

Suitcase
x


----------



## winky77

ooooo.....think I can hear the Mr Denmark and Miss England jiggy jiggy noises from here !!! ......or this that just my new upstairs tennants again (oh the noisy enthusiam of the young!) 

Top news on the 10 Sarah.....said it on Reprofit thread but will say here too......have everything crossed for you chuck......and with my week of yoga I can now cross things in a way I couldn't quite do before! 

Good luck to CEM and Misti too....will be joining you soon....just started norethisterone today to manipulate cycle. 

lol
..winky


----------



## Sima

Well done Sarah. Fingers crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## midnightaction

I just made the call and I have 8 embies, OMG I have never ever had anywhere close to that many, I am so over the moon, I just gotta hope and pray that they stay stong over the next couple of days   

Sarah xx


----------



## Sima

Sarah that's excellent news      You must be so happy.  Did they tell you when transfer is going to be?  Are you going to go for blasts?  Anyway enjoy the lovely weather over there and let's hope those lovely embies keep on growing and dividing over the weekend.


----------



## bingbong

Sarah that's amazing news        



Bingbong x


----------



## wizard

Great news Sarah well done.  

Wizard x


----------



## midnightaction

*Claire* In previous cycles I have managed, 1, 2 and 4 embies so this is very much an improvement, which I would put down to the new drugs mixed with the acupuncture which I am hoping has put my body a little bit more back in balance 

Sarah xx


----------



## RichmondLass

Sarah eight!  That sounds such good news.  Wll done you!
RLxx


----------



## Felix42

Absolutely brilliant news Sarah. Wishing you and your brood lots of  and  

Good luck to Claire and Winky too!   
Not long now!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Candee

Well done Sarah!
That is absolutely brilliant!    
Candee
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Candee just seen your ticker and fantastic news, congratulations wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy
L x


----------



## Candee

Thanks JJ1 hun 
Hope things are going well for you with CRM and I will have everything crossed for you   
     
candee
x


----------



## lulumead

sorry been a bit awol so feel a bit behind.

good news on the magic 8 sarah.

claire are you there now too?

xx


----------



## madmisti

Sarah -already said it in PM but congrats on great embie numbers -sending lots of dividing vibes their way   

Claire -hope all those injections will be worth it when you have a happy result -you should take pics of the bruises to show kid later -as part of the 'what i went through to have you' talk!!

I am typing this on my brand spanking new laptop (my first ever!) - and must say thank you to Sarah who has been a goldmine of info and advice   I ma very happy with it - cats not so happy as takes their space on my lap so will have to put it down soon  

Getting excited watching my ticker go down!

Lol
Misti x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Sarah brilliant news    Hope they go from strength to strength over the next few days  

Misti my little cat tries to sit on the laptop in protest    Not so good now she's getting better and turning into a little fatty  

Claire been thinking of you - hope this the last trip to Brno    

Winky good to see you posting again  

Take care all,
Jovi x


----------



## madmisti

Jovi    Mine have tried that! Cats do know their rights 

BTW -it's nearly September  

LOL
m xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Sarah, great news re your embies. Good luck for ET  

Claire and Winky, not long now. Hope that this is the last trip over to Brno for both of you (except for siblings of course ) 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,

      Sarah, I am so excited for you!   , hope all of them stay strong and good luck for ET if I don't manage to get back to post before then.  Hope you are enjoying being back in Brno.

      Winky and Claire, hope everything is going well for both of you and continues to do so.

      Candee, belated congrats to you from me as well!  !!!!!!!!!!!!

      Misty, solution to the laptop/cat problem, put laptop on table, so there is room for 1 cat on laptop, and room for another on your lap.  I have special cardboard box that I have to place over keyboard when I walk away or there is always one toasting themselves on there by the time I get back.  Hope everything is running smoothly for you as well.

        love to everyone else on this board, Rosi.


----------



## midnightaction

Afternoon ladies from a rainy and somewhat cooler (Thank God  ) Brno 

Just a little update from me, I still have 7 embies going strong, 4 x 4 cell 3 x 2 cell with ET set for Tuesday. I can't quite believe it, I am actually going to blasts, I am over the moon as I have never ever been close to getting blasts before. I am feeling so positive and hopeful for this cycle   

Big hugs to you all  

Sarah xx


----------



## lulumead

all sounding very very positive sarah...sending     

xxxx


----------



## madmisti

Sarah -said it on September thread but congratulations  Glad it's cooled down too! 

I'm now awaiting AF so can get started on drugs -hope depot shot doesn't play havoc with timing.

Thanks for input on laptops and cats  

lol
Misti x


----------



## midnightaction

<-------------- An AF dance just for you misti  

Sarah xx


----------



## Felix42

Sarah, brilliant news about going to blasts! Yippee!  
Hope you're having a good time in Brno too. Did you manage to find relocation of Fischer Cafe by the way?

Misti, fingers crossed AF arrives shortly. 

Claire, hope you have a good relax over weekend and stimms go well. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sarah really hope that your blasts do the trick!!   for you


----------



## Sima

Excellent news about the Blasts Sarah.  Try to relax and enjoy the tea shops of Brno between now and then.


----------



## bingbong

Sarah that's wonderful news about going to blasts, I really hope that this is the one for you    

Misti I hope that af turns up for you soon  

Cem enjoy your weekend away, next week will be here before you know it   

Bingbong x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Just back from lovely weekend in Derbyshire and popping on to check up on Sarah - fab news re your 7 good embies and going to blast. Very excited for you - I too have a good feeling about this one for you. Sending lots of    for ET

Love to everyone else, hope it's all going well for those of you stimming/preparing to head out to Brno (or elsewhere!) soon

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sarah     all the best for ET x x 

Claire / Misti and winky  - who's next to Brno

Got a right little autumn trip going!!

     for you all
Big hugs mini


----------



## madmisti

Mini -tis Claire next,then me and then Winky  

Suity -when do you next get any news?  Glad you had nice weekend away.

lol
Misti x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Misti - I have another scan tomorrow morning to monitor lining....donor has her first scan Weds after starting stimms last Friday....so not expecting lots of news Weds....but will ask them to keep me posted nonetheless....

Still looking at EC/ET around mid Sept I think - all feels pretty unreal at the moment but then again, it can only be a good thing to be a bit more relaxed  

Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

Suity -hope al well on scan tomorrow   Don't recall you ever having a problem with lining? It must all feel a bit unreal an removed when you are used to doing own egg IVf and having all the injections etc. Cos I never did OE it is not much different for me than doing embryo adoption. So so hoping this cycle is the one    you have been through so much and it really should be your time now  

lol
misti x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

No, never had lining problem and not expecting one. Did argue against needing this scan partic as they want me to then have yet another scan in a week's time...seems pretty pointless and it's a 4 hour round trip involving getting up at 6.30am tomorrow so not that happy about it...but they insisted....

Yes, I really   it's my time at last...should know one way or another in 4 weeks time!
Thanks for the good wishes Misti,

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

suity honey all the best for tomorrow


----------



## midnightaction

Thanks again ladies for all of your well wishes, transfer is tomorrow at 12pm, am getting nervous now as they wouldn't tell me anything about my embies today so just gotta turn up tomorrow and hope for the best  

It is still lovely and sunny here but not so dry and humid as last week which is good 

If anyone is hoping that there will be any food in Brno when you get here, your sadly mistaken, I think I have managed to consume the whole countries food supply over the last couple of day, it must be the steroids but I just can't stop eating !!  

*suity* Best of luck for your scan for tomorrow, hope you have a lovely lining and your all ready to go 

Big hugs to all 

Sarah xx


----------



## lulumead

sarah; good luck for tomorrow, hope you have some lovelies popped back in  

Suity: hope lining is thickening up nicely  

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Suity hope the scan went well today- what drugs are they using to prepare your lining?
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Just progynova JJ - never had lining probs before so not anticipating any this time. A bit annoyed to be wasting half a day going to London actually. Still is good chance to check donor status etc as well and make sure all on track.


----------



## RichmondLass

Suity hope the scan goes well - and Sarah good luck for today !

RLxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Sarah - hope all went well today and you're now on 2WW. Sending you all the   in the world!

My scan was, as expected, fine. Already got 7.5mm lining (they want 8mm+ at ET and I still have at least a week to go until then...)
So bit annoying to spend 4 hours and £35 on train but there you go....back again next Tues and update from donor's scan tomorrow afternoon...
Still doesn't feel real - somehow it's too easy this DE stuff!

Suitcase
x


----------



## lulumead

lovely lining Suity   

roll on next week.
xx


----------



## midnightaction

Afternoon ladies

Well I am officially PUPO, I have 1 x blast and 1 x expanding blast onboard, both are grade 1 but one is a little slower than the other , so gotta hope he catches up with his sister !!  

Can't believe I have blasts, I never thought I would  

Big hugs to everyone and thanks for your support  

Sarah x x


----------



## Sima

Congratulations on being PUPO Sarah.  I'm glad it all went well for you.  Good luck for the 2ww


----------



## midnightaction

*Claire* Thanks hun 

How did scan go today ? (It was today wasn't it ? That or I am just making things up !!)

Sarah xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Sent some on the other thread but here are some more Cem -    

I know it's hard to be positive, but it can and does happen and it only takes one. Am   that you have quality over quantity...

Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

Sarah - congratulations one being PUPO - all looking very good for you hun   

Suity -fab lining   Hope news of donor is good tomorrow  

Claire -sorry you are diappointed with follicle numbers but it really does only take one. And how you feel about cycle (i.e positive or negative) doesn't affect outcome.We will have the PMA for you hun    

I am still awaiting AF - cross because it would have been here by now if left alone and I was SO anti doing the depot, but Stepan insisted, and now feel it is that mucking timing up.    Donor's EC is 14th so i really need to be starting the drugs and getting my lining going. If doesn't arrive tomorrow i will email Stepan - really unhappy at the moment - I just had SUCH a bad feeling about doing the depot since by co-incidence my AF was due at right time anyway. Trying to stay calm but........ 

Lol
Misti x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Misti honey - the depot will not effect your AF - but worry and stressing about it will.  As you will have had the depot after ovulation - then your AF will come.  I swear by accupuncture to helpit along.
All the best x


----------



## RichmondLass

Oh Sarah good luck and congrats on being PUPO!!  Suity - I know it's so unbeleivably easy!  compared to what you've been through before you must be thinking there's not enough to do!  It's practically fraudulent. No injections or anything. In Barcelona I only needed a lining of 5.5m so you'd be laughing by now!

I had patches and pessaries which I'm still on (counting the days til 25 September when I can throw the bloody things away) - wht have they given you?
RL


----------



## suitcase of dreams

RL - tablets at the moment - 2 tabs twice daily....I'm doing them vaginally because others report blurry vision when taking them orally. They're tiny though so not a big deal. Am also on aspirin and steroids tabs for my immune issues.
Then from ET I'll be on gestone injections (pessaries not strong enough for me...) and clexane injections for the immune stuff - so a bit more stressful then but still easy compared to OE IVF

Suitcase
x


----------



## RichmondLass

ooh sorry Suity  - what's clexane??  I shouldn't moan about the progesterone pessaries and oestrogen patches but the patches are doing my head in.  There isn't a bit of skin around my bum and tum that isn't red and itchy now. They've made my excema flare up and have had to get a big tub of oilatum.  I feel like an addict trying to find a bit of clear flesh to stick the bloody things on every four days!  Each morning and evening there's a careful ritual of my daubing on the oilatum in between patches and then trying to apply stretch mark oil to my existing stretch marks to avoid any new ones!

And having to wear panty liners defeats the object of being pregnant in my book!

Countdown to 25th.  It could be a lot, lot worse I know. 

RLxx


----------



## madmisti

Claire - glad you are feeling more positive today hun    Not long now!!

Suity - you have been trhough so much already on your TTC journey - think you've earned the right to have an easier time of it! Any news from donor's scan today?

RL-  lovely to see your ticker going up!! I take the oestrogen orally and have no side effects - progesterone vaginally and ditto.  Will be good to be able to stop them on 25th though!! Have you got a 12 week scan booked?

Mini - hmm, not sure about that as I am NEVER late -and haven't been worrying about it or stressing - not till yesterday anyway!! Either way, now have my best knickers on   ( don't own any white trousers otherwise would have them on too!!)  How are you doing hun? Amazing weight loss  

Love to all
Misti x


----------



## Candee

RL I know what you mean about the sore bum!  I have been injecting gestone since 1st August and I am not even halfway through yet!  
I never got offered pessaries  
Suity I hear what you say about it being so much easier than OE IVF, in which case, all I can say is     
to the OE ladies, 'cos this is hard work enough for me!
Claire I am glad you are feeling more positive. When I was in South Africa one of the nurses said they did egg collection on a donor and she
had only produced one egg. The recipient was naturally gutted, until she found out that she was pregnant!     
Misti fingers crossed that   turns up soon 
Sarah congratulations on being pupo
Hope everything is ok with Rose, Coco, Lulu, JJ1 and all the abroadies!
Candee
X


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

RL- clexane is a low molecular heparin injection so used for clotting and often for immune people. Some clinics are starting to routinely putting pts on clexane.

L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Misti hope AF arrives soon. Mines just more or less diappeared - looks the early menopause is the mostly likely reason.... Given up following it now.  What's Stepan said?  It shouldn't muck things up.         for this cycle.

Candee how are you?? When's your scan?    

Claire and Sarah how are you both??

big big hugs x x x


----------



## blueytoo

Hi everyone

I chose my dates last week as I am having OEICSI and finally got an email from Stepan tonight confirming my dates and everything I want. I had a bit of list of demands after consulting with Dr Sher a while ago now and Stepan has agreed to high dose of Gonal-F with a step down protocol, take all embryos to blast irrespective of embryo numbers, that I can have 3 blasts transferred (due to this being my 9th tx) and I can have ET under GA.

I just have to email him on 1st November and he will email me my treatment plan. I'll be going to get repeat immune tests & some extra immune tests done with Dr Gorgy in London in October/November, so I am excited now. I know January is a long way away but this is my manic time of year as I sell toys so it will fly by for me and Christmas will be over and then it's my DS's birthday (12?? how did that happen) on the 15th January and then I will to Brno on 17th!

I am finally back on the roller coaster after 2 years of doing nothing and it feels fab but scary. Going to start folic acid tomorrow and want to find out some info about which vits & minerals are helpful for my immune problems. 

I will try and keep up with everyone on here between now and Christmas, but it will be manic for me but I promise to do my best!

Claire xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Feistyblue- congratulations on getting back on the IVF racetrack, and delighted to hear that Stephan has agreed to do your plan
L x


----------



## lulumead

feisty blue do you work with santa claus    

Great news that you have plan of action.
xx


----------



## blueytoo

lulumead said:


> feisty blue do you work with santa claus
> 
> Great news that you have plan of action.
> xx


LOL! It feels like when we send 200 parcels a day at the height of Christmas. But no, not with the big man himself, I just have my own little business selling toys. My employee is in Florida atm and I have had to go back to packing parcels myself for two weeks which has been a shock and what prompted me into booking my tx!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

lulumead said:


> feisty blue do you work with santa claus
> 
> Great news that you have plan of action.
> xx


     

Fab news Fiesty blue   

Claire  glad you're feeling more positive - keep up the PMA    

Lots of luck to all our abroadies   
Love
Jovi x


----------



## madmisti

First off apologies - this is total ME post 

So, my donor's EC is 14th Spetember. My natural AfF was due 30th August so iI didn't see the need for the depot shot to synch me with donor as in synch anyway by co-incidence. However, Stepan insisted I have it - on 24th August - so I did. And no sign of AF. Emailed S today and got this reply:

This is not good

Can you have US scan done tomorrow

If lining less then 5mm you start taking Estrogens from Friday with NO DEPOT SHOT

So how confused and worried am I - what does NO DEPOT SHOT mean when I have already had it 

Have replied as follows:
 I don't undertand your reply. I had the depot shot on the 24th August as per my treatment protocol. An ultrasound is surely meaningless at this point brecause I haven't bled so the lining I have now is the one which I will lose when I bleed, and then I start to build the lining ready for ET.

Waiting for him to get back to me urgently - or will ring emergency number tomorrow nmorning

I just have a really horrible feeling this is all going to go wrong 

Don't think I'll sleep tonight
M


----------



## laurainhk

CEM, Hi darling,
i have been traveling a lot in Italy and have hardly had a chance to check this forum, now i am back in HK and have read about your new round. Don't worry, fewer follicles than expected are disappointing only from a psychological point of view.  It only takes one good egg to get pregnant...and you might produce four excellent ones  Over-stimulation can be detrimental to egg quality. So fewer eggs can turn out to be a blessing. Sending you a lot of positive vibes! September is a good month to conceive a lovely Taurus baby 

Suitcase of Dreams,
sweetie, i am happy to hear to you are riding again. It's about time the rollercoaster ride ends with a nice surprise. Time flies, it seems like yesterday that we were walking together in Lamma. I hope all goes well. Fingers crossed for you. I am all in favour of Taurus babies  

Mistimop, 
I know how frustrating it is to get confusing messages from Stepan.
I hope Reprofit will soon sort out their chronic shortage of staff. These poor doctors are overworked!
I have never had a Depo shot, but was on Estrofem for 27 days instead of 18 due to a miscalculation. Stepan was on holiday when i emailed him in June, and he told me to stop the pill without looking at the calendar, despite my doubts. As expected, my period came three days later, far too early to start Estrofem in accordance with my traveling plans.  It might not have affected my chances, but it wasn't very reassuring, let me tell you. 
I hope you will soon get some clarification from Stepan. Call the emergency number, as this is obviously a very stressful situation. Not knowing what to do is extremely frustrating. All the best.


----------



## midnightaction

*Claire* Nice to see you back with us (well not nice but you know what I mean !). I of course only know your having this cycle so you can out do me on the number of cycles 

In all seriousness glad to see you getting going again, it has been a long wait for you since your previous cycle. I would love to join you out there in January, but I have everything crossed that I won't need to 

*misti* I would give Stepan a call, sometimes his communications via email are extremely confusing and right now is not a good time for you to be getting stressed out. I hope he gives you an answer soon and one that means you can relax a little 

Send me an email/PM if you wanna sound off at anyone, you know I am always here 

*Claire*(This is gonna get very confusing now with 2 Claire's !! ) I hope your all ready to go and feeling all positive that this is gonna be the cycle for you 

*Laura* Nice to see you back here with us 

Well I am leaving Brno today, I can't believe I have been here 8 days, the time has totally flown by. I am happy to be going home as I miss my furbabies and just being able to talk to people (I have felt a little lonely this time with no other singlies here ! ) but I am also always a little sad to leave it behind because it is sort of a special place for me 

I have already started the paranoia of the 2ww and of course everything is a sign...........Oh well only 10 more days of the hysteria to go 

Sarah xxx


----------



## madmisti

Thank you everyone for your reassurance etc 

Stepan emailed today saying -So you had a shot - that is OK, you do not need to get bleeding so starts with Estrogens today or tomorrow morning

So I have started drugs today. Have emailed him again though as surely I DO need to bleed - otherwise lining will be about 7 weeks old by ET? Not waiting all day for a reply though as am already cross about the stress he put me through  I clearly stated in my original email that I had had the shot. So, if he hasn't replied by 5, will telephone. Also, though I am sure the reply was to me and was appropriate for to my situation, he called me by the wrong name - so just want to be 100% sure.

All in all, I wish I'd followed my instinct and not done depot 

Sorry no personals - am just so stressed out - and exhausted as very little sleep last night

Take care all
Misti x


----------



## madmisti

Coco- you are SO right!! Just tried and all drs busy but asked to call back in 30 mins so hopefully will have some answers then  

Lol
M x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Misti - some bleed after taking depot - a few I've known haven't and have just followed Stepan's advice and started the estrogen anyway... and gone on to gain BFP's.  I bled - in fact was a few days early (must've been meeting up with winky at our fav witchy place that bought it on).
You will be fine -they know what they are doing, after all they have to deal with those who have endo and those who have erratic periods (like me).  Honestly you'll be fine.


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,

    Misti, just read your posts, really sorry that you are having this extra stress and I hope you get some reassurance from one of the doctors asap.  It's horrible for you to have to cope with this when you need everything to run smoothly as there is so much at stake    .  The clinic should make right any difficulties, in my view, as they told you to have the depot and I'm hoping that they do as quickly as possible.  I have everything crossed for you xxx

    Sarah, congrats on being PUPO,     for the 2ww, and well done for having the strength to go through this again, I can imagine how hard it's been for you.

      Welcome Feistyblue and good luck 

      Claire,   , I know you were disappointed with your scan, but I am praying that that one special egg is in there and that we'll all be celebrating with you soon    

              lots of love to everyone on this thread, Rosi.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Misti glad all is sorted!  Wishing you lots of luck


----------



## madmisti

Hi all

Stepan finally got back to me and said doesn't matter if I don't bleed as lining wil have atrophied after depot anyway. This is reassuring to some extent -though would have been nice if he had warned me I might not bleed and not to worry!!   I still believe it would have been better to bleed and get rid of old lining, but will see how lining looks on scan. Have decided to do it a bit earlier so I have an idea how things are going. Was meant to have it Monday 14th, which is day of donor's EC, but will have it Friday 11th instead. As I said before, if it is not looking as good as it did for FETs, I will have some strong words as the only different thing is depot and I had very strong reservations about having it in the first place.


Thank you for all your support and advice etc - much appreciated  
Take care all
Misti xx


----------



## midnightaction

*Claire* Glad you have made it out to Brno, I have to admit I am a little bit jealous I really am missing being out there, I guess it all seems more of a reality when you get home to the UK and the PMA starts to fade 

Cant believe it is not hot, was like a sauna last week 

Hope your Boo is doing ok I know how worrying it can be 

Best of luck for EC in the morning

Sarah x x


----------



## wizard

Claire mountains of luck for EC      

Wizard x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Cem keeping y fingers crossed for you

L x


----------



## midnightaction

*Claire* I know it is extremely hard to stay positive when things don't always go to plan, but as the cup is always half, full you have 3 fantastic eggs there and as soon as they see "Mr Danish" they are gonna swoon at his feet !! 

Glad the sun is out there for you today, have a lovely cup of tea in the tea room for me 

Sarah xx


----------



## midnightaction

*Claire* The thing is the glass is always half full for everyone else but always half empty for me, it is amazing how we can muster up a tonne of PMA for each other but when it comes to ourselves we just can't seem to do it 

I think the only thing that will distract me from the 2ww is a week long sedative !! 

Here is lots of    for you anyway

Sarah xx


----------



## laurainhk

CEM,
hi darling,
i am happy to hear your EC went well, and 3 is not a bad number, it's actually a very lucky one, luckier than 4, at least here in China!

Let's hope the sun will come out in Brno, and spread some happiness.
Best of luck for the fertilization.


----------



## Sima

Hi Claire - well done on getting through EC so quickly.  I hope you are resting up today.     I am praying that your 3 eggs do well tonight and you have a great fertilisation result tomorrow.  I know it is difficult but do try and stay positive.  It ain't over until the fat lady sings as they say.

Sima x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Claire honey      for your magic 3 honey.
Big big hugs - thinking of you x x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Claire -  , I know it's horribly disappointing when you get less eggs than you hoped/thought you might, but as everyone else says, it only takes one. And quantity did nothing for me - so here's hoping quality works
Am thinking of you, hope transfer goes well and enjoy a few relaxing days in the meantime

Laura - lovely to see you posting again. Saw all your holiday pics on ******** and looks like you had a wonderful time over in Europe. You're right, it seems just the other day we were wandering around Lamma, and here we are with the Summer almost over again   

Hope everyone else is doing well. Am just back from weekend at my sisters so catching up on dull old chores and preparing for the week ahead. Keeping fingers crossed it's good news from my donor tomorrow - the timing is getting very tight with a work trip to Finland (posted all that on another thread so won't waffle on about it here too!) so really need her follies to be having a bit of a growth spurt now!

Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

Claire -hard not to be disappointed I know, but sending lots of PMA that your lucky one(or2!) are in that 3 and you get a wonderful suprise in about 2 1/2 weeks    Glad you sailed through Ec ok -and managed to still have a Grand breakfast!! I admire you going into the casino - i would be terrified as no idea what to do etc!! How is Boo doing - 100% better I hope  

Suity - said it on other thread but hope it's good news after donor's scan tommorrow  

lol
Misti x


----------



## madmisti

Claire - so now we hear about your degenerate lifestyle   Glad Boo is doing well -it is very hard knowing that our **'s will go before us, and hard not to be aware of it as they get older. I already sometimes find myself dreading losing one of my cats and they are only 18 months and 2 years old (though I did lose a  cat who had just turned 4 very suddenly (stroke or heart attack) which has made me more anxious.) But, terrible as it is to lose them, they brighten our lives every day we share with them   I hope that Boo will stay around, happy and healthy, for a few more years yet  . I have replied to your Pm 

Lol
Misti xx(incidentally, this was the name of the above mentioned cat who died at 4 and using it as my username keeps her close to me )


----------



## indekiwi

Claire, thinking of you and sending all the       and       I can that this is a super special stick around type of embie.    

A-Mx


----------



## midnightaction

*Claire* I am sorry hun, it is gutting to get news like that but as hard as it is right now you have to think of the positive, that you have that one special embie and that's all your going to need  

Am thinking of you and I am here if you need to talk 

Sarah x x


----------



## Sima

Claire   .  I am so, so sorry.  Believe when I say I know how you are feeling since I was sat in your position earlier this year.  I know it is hard but you have to stay positive.  This embie still has a chance and as Rose says there are plenty of other ladies who got their BFP from one embryo.  I know my little embie did not stick but I am sure all the positive vibes you ladies sent across helped it grow and kept me strong between the wait from EC to ET.  I also became really attached to my embryo since I thought of it as a little fighter.  At the same time I found a lady on the FF Friboid thread called Sheilaweb who had 4 eggs collected but only one fertilised and was transfered on day 2.  She is now about 16 weeks pregnant.  So it does work.  Can they transfer your embie tomorrow or do they have to wait until day 3?  Can Stepan give you any answers as to why this cycle was so much different to the others?

We are all here for you but I am glad you also have your sister out there with you to keep you sane (I assume she is out there now).

Take Care of your self and I will send you all the pma I can.   

Sima


----------



## Betty-Boo

Claire         I'm   that this little embie has defied everything and will come fighting through. You take care, take time and be safe x x x


----------



## lulumead

so sorry claire...you must feel gutted, as we are on your behalf.  Probably hard to feel positive so leave that to us and we will all muster as much      as humanly possible.  As we say time and time again, it only takes one. Although I'm sure it doesn't feel like that right now.

Sounds like a good idea to quiz them about why this cycle was so different.

more      from me and lots of     
xx


----------



## Sima

Hi Claire - it does seem pointless coming home early if it is going to cost you that much.  As you say your sister might as well have her holiday and help you with your luggage on the way home.  Bratislava is lovely.  I went there on a day trip from Vienna last year.  Take Care of yourself.  Good luck for the phone call tomorrow.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi Claire,

Sorry you didn't get better news but hoping it's the one that snuggles in for the long haul and gives you a lovely happy BFP.  Have a good few days with your sister  

Take care
Jovi x


----------



## madmisti

Claire - so sorry hun -can imagine your disappointment   I hope you can hold onto at least a little bit of hope, and we are all hoping and praying like mad that this special little embie is the one that turns into your dream come true    Glad your sister is coming out for  a couple of days - hopefully you can do some nice things together.Thinking of you honey  

Rant ahead warning!!

I have now started bleeding ánd, although people have told me they bled this late and not to worry, I am really doubtful I will have a lining this time around to compare to those I had for the FET's ( 14 and 13.3mm) Have only got until Monday to build it up as that is EC day for donor, at which point I add progesterone and then it doesn't thicken up much - just changes to secretory lining. I am so bloody angry I did the depot when everything in me was screaming don't do it, but I felt pressurised into it by Stepan. Even if I do end up with just as good a lining, the stress and worry this is all causing is a nigthmare and totally unecessary in my view. If i hadn't had depot, would have had natural AF 30th August and had 15 days to build up lining, as with FET's.Have sent S quite a stern email  


A not very happy Misti xx


----------



## RichmondLass

Cem - wishing you and your embie lots and lots of luck for the next couple of days

RLxx


----------



## wizard

Oh Claire     I know you weren't positive about this cycle and were already thinking about donor eggs but you must still be horribly disappointed.  I hope your golden oldie (hope I've not offended you with the oldie reference) shows it's made of very stern stuff and that the donor egg route remains a thought (unless for a sibling of course).  

Have you been to Bratislava before?  I went there with my mother last year, it's worth a visit.  

Thinking of you

Wizard x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Claire - I'm sorry to read your news. I'm sending you and your precious little embie tons of positive vibes and best wishes.   
Take care of yourself - I hope the time with your sister is good. 
Best wishes
OneStep


----------



## Lou-Ann

Claire, really hoping and   that your one embie is 'the one' that settles in and will make your dreams come true. Hope you have a good time with your sister. 
Thinking of you and sending lots of     to you and your embie

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Cem wishing you  and your one embie luck X


----------



## madmisti

Pretty sure my DE IVF cycle will be cancelled -very heavy bleeding - flooding, clots etc. No way will I have a lining. Have emailed stepan to ask if it's even worth having the scan -just wasting even more money. 

I am absolutely gutted -and so furious I can't describe. With S for insisting I do depot shot when  I was in synch with donor anyway, and with myself for not following my gut instinct. I KNEW KNEW KNEW it would cause problems and just had a really bad feeling about it, despite everyone's reassurances etc ( this is not a dig by the way, I know people were only telling of their own experiences of having the depot and then either not bleeding, or having a bleed but still having a good lining for ET).

Flights and apartment are booked, depot itself cost £115, so that's all money down the drain - just to rub salt into the wound  

Misti


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Cem - nice of him to email and offer to talk it through with you though - even if you know there isn't much he can say
You prob already have thought about this, but be prepared for the offer of donor embryos....if yours does not divide well, I wonder if they might offer you some frozen ones. I say this only because that's what happened to me - I was offered donor embryos when I couldn't get to ET with my own, and I wasn't really prepared for it and it threw me a bit at the time (as you know!)
So good to have thought how you'd feel about it and whether you'd want to go ahead if this was offered
Hoping your little embie is a good strong one though and that you don't even need to have the conversation  

Misti - think I sent hugs on the other thread. So sorry it's not working out, hope you get some answers from S today...as I said, Reprofit do seem quite good at coming up with solutions to these sorts of challenges, so don't give up hope  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Sima

Claire - I'm just popping on to send your embie some more PMA   .  Keep on dividing little one.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Claire honey - your little embie is a fabulous      
You're in my thoughts x


----------



## madmisti

Claire - great to hear your little embie is doing well, and that's good a second one has now joined the action - better late than never ( must be a boy!)

I was hoping to get a response from Stepan this morning re whether itis actually worth having a scan -i just can't see how it can be possiblle for me to have anything like the linings I had for FET's when I am bleeding so heavily -TMI altry and get S on phert  - I am flooding through a super plus tampon in about an hour - never bled so heavily in my life. Even if by some miracle i got say a 8 mm lining, I don't think I would want to go ahead as i know that I can get 13-14mm, and this is just too expensive to go ahead unless everything is as good as it shoulkd be -and as far as I'm concerned it is the clinics fault not mine that all this is happening  .  I am going to try and phone Stepan -all so bloody difficut because I am away -thank god at least i now have a laptop otherwise it would have all been a lot harder. But cos can't go back to B&B before 4pm, will have to phone him on mobile in car.

I am currently sat outside a Mc D with wifi, and can hear guns going off on nearby army firing range and must admit feel tempted to go on there  - either to shoot something and get rid of some frustration or 'accidentally' get in way of bullet1

I am pretty resigned now to this cycle not going ahead   Just hope S will come up with an acceptable solution and I don't end up out of pocket.

Better go and phone clinic

More later 
Misti x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Misti really hope this cycle does go ahead for you honey    
It so hurts when you have to cancel cycles.
Take care and hope S gets back to you asap
Mini x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Claire - great news that the embie is going strong, and even a possible late developer to put back too
Not so good re Rodeo Drive - I was a big fan of their steaks too  

Misti - hope things work out - I wouldn't get too worried about difference between 8mm and 13-14mm - as long as it's 8mm and good quality that's what counts, so if you can get there in the next few days you should be OK....I got to 7.8mm in 5 days on progynova so it's definitely possible....
Hope you get an answer from S soon

Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

Thanks for your support ladies but I spoke to Marek today ( S not in) and as soon as I said I am still bleeding heavily and donor's EC is Monday he said no way we can go ahead, which is what I was expecting but still terrible to hear it confirmed   He said I would have to wait to discuss  what happens next with S so I've emailed him asking for a time when I can call him tomorrow.

I am upset of course, and so bloody furious - mainly with myself because I had SUCH a strong feeling that I shouldn't do the depot but let myself be pressurised into doing it.

Once I have sorted out what happens next, will challenge them re the money this has cost me  - drugs ( mainly the depot itself perversley -£115), flights and accommodation, plus I have to now obviously alter all my plans for when i am going to be away etc.

And dealing with this amount of bleeding whilst away from home is a nightmare too - luckily not in any pain with it.

Will be copying this on other threads so don't bother re-reading!!

Misti


----------



## blueytoo

Misti - I am so sorry that this is happening to you but I just wanted to try and give you a little hope. It's still 6 days until donor's EC, well I'm always still bleeding (and v v heavily too) at this point in my IVF cycles. What you said about the tampax, well that's normal for me in any period. My lining always manages to get to a really good point, I've always been above 12mm, normally in the 14-16mm range with the triple stripe too. I tend to only stop bleeding a day or two before EC.

I've never once had a clinic suggest that my cycle should be cancelled. I think you need to maybe research this a bit more and maybe speak to another doctor before you cancel everything because I don't understand how Marek can say that. Literally from the minute you have any spotting or bleeding, your lining is already immediately building up.

I hope you manage to sort something out   

Claire xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Misti - agree with feisty - don't cancel anything until you've spoken to Stepan.  If its 6 days until EC and another 5 until ET you've still got breathing space surely.


----------



## madmisti

Ok -I'll stay on Estrogen just in case ( had already upped dose to 4 a day instead of 3 once started bleeding) until I've heard from Stepan, but i really don't hold out much hope.

I appreciate your thoughts and PMA girls  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,

    Misti, massive    , I totally understand you wanting to shoot something, it's so frustrating when as you say it's hard to understand why the depot was necessary when your natural cycle is so regular.  I hope the other girls are right and something can be sorted for this cycle but it's so unfair that you have had to go through all this extra stress and expense.  If you can't go ahead this time I am sure Reprofit will be fair and compensate you for this time ( they'd better   ).  I'm so sorry xxx  .

    Claire,                              to you and both your embies, praying that they stay strong and make your dreams come true.  Have a nice time with your sister and I hope that the beautiful Boo is continuing her recovery  .

          lots of love to everyone, Rosi.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Misti really hope it's good news and you can go ahead this cyce     

Claire glad it was good news today  

Jovi x


----------



## laurainhk

CEM,
I am glad to hear that the sun is shining and giving you some positive energy before the transfer.
One sticky embryo is all you need  
and if the other one keeps growing, double happiness, as they say in China.

Misty,
I totally understand your frustration and anger. The shooting range would have provided some release  

We are often better off following our gut feelings. The depot shot was obviously unnecessary and expensive. I have always been in favour of the 'less is more' approach, and i think that our bodies work better when their not bombarded with hormones.

I too was furious with Stepan when he screwed up my dates, and then asked me if it was possible to change my schedule. Hellooo!!? At that point it was clearly impossible, as i had taken my 7 weeks leave from school to coincide with FET and bought an expensive Hong Kong-Prague ticket that couldn't be refunded. My lining grew according to plan, but after 28 days it was a pretty old lining, if you ask my opinion.
Your situation is much more complicated than mine, and i agree with you and Marek that 5 days is probably not enough to grow a decent lining. I hope they can offer you some kind of make-up plan at no cost for you. After all, you followed Stepan's advice against your own judgement.
Don't give up, most of us had similar setbacks, moments when we would have liked to strangle someone, but after a cooling off period, we put the bad experience behind, and march on. Think of it as a good karma credit.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Yay claire - well done you honey  PUPO!!!!!         and lots of   too

        

Am   for you honey x x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

That's brilliant Claire, so pleased all went well and you had 2 to put back in  
Wishing you all the very best for the 2WW
I won't post here about what's happening with me but check out the IVF thread for more info...this week is certainly trying my patience!

Misti - hope you have had some good news too,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Damelottie

Hello Misti - hope you get some better news today. My lining was barely 8mm when I conceived Alfie, but I suppose its the continued bleeding after ET that would make a difference?

Good luck xxxxxx


----------



## wizard

Claire      Great news  

Wizard x


----------



## madmisti

Claire - many congrats on being PUPO - and it's great you ended up with 2 embies after all   I hope you enjoy the next couple of days, and that 2WW isn't too insane - with a very happy BFP at end   

Suity- haven't read IVF thread but sorry you are also having a stressful time of it.

As for me, Stepan confirmed today cycle is cancelled and to stop all drugs   I've to phone him  Friday afternoon to discuss options. I just hope I don't have to wait too long for another go. Another problem of the depot is it can take a while for cycle to kick back in again properly so I'm hoping that doesn't happen, and delay things even more.

Why oh why didn't I listen to my gut shrieking at me not to do the depot.

I will post news after speaking to Stepan but, depending on outcome of that, I may need to just step away from FF for a bit.It's going to be so hard waitng for another go when the wait for this go felt so long  

Take care all
Misti xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Misti         honey I really hope you get some answers on Friday.  This is so darn hard and then our bodies do strange things.  I found that my period started straight away after BFN but then I'd been taking progesterone too.  The cycle after that was 60 days, then 28 and then 38 - I'm now on day 6 of cycle and looks like ovualting very early so this one will be short....  I hope your cycle returns to normal soon.

     take time honey andbe kind to yourself.

Mini x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Cem  for you hun

Misti 

L x


----------



## laurainhk

Claire,
that's excellent. Enjoy the 2ww, which can be nerve-wrecking but it's still a pregnancy and for some of us this is the only time we actually felt pregnant  

Misty,
i hope you will soon get a chance to speak Stepan and arrange another round. My period came back 3 days after i stopped Estrofem and Progesteron. The last two cycles were 28 days each, so it seems that the hormones i took didn't cause any disruption. Everyone is different, and i hope that your body will soon find its balance again.


----------



## Sima

Cem - well done on being PUPO.  I'm so glad you managed to get two embies to pop back in the end.  The boy is a real little fighter so let's hope he and his sister manage to hold on for the next 9 months 

Misti - I am so sorry that you have had to cancel your cycle.  I hope you get some more answers tomorrow and that you do not have to wait too long before you can try again.  Take care of yourself.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Thanks claire - might bear that in mind as am not doing acupuncture this time round - wasn't relaxing at all!!!
Big hugs mini x


----------



## lulumead

misti big  , how frustrating. xx

Cem: glad you have two on board!
xx


----------



## winky77

Hi CEM! 
Heck is it me next?......spose it might be as I head out there 2 weeks tomorrow.  By which point you will have found out you are preggers!!!  PMA !

Still all seems a bit surreal that I am about to get back on the TTC bandwagon.  I can't really say I am ready.....yes the drugs are in the fridge, the flights and accom are booked....but the distraction of my anatomy problems this week has thrown me off my dieting and exercise plan big time.  I am now wondering how I can shift the 10lbs more needed to get to my goal before going to Brno....going to a chocolate themed birthday party this pm is probably not going to help!  I'm also very busy work-wise  (good in terms of earning the £££ and catching up on lower revenue earlier in the year) but not much time to think about other stuff recently.  That said, I have finally found myself a good coach and yesterday we did some interesting stuff about archetypes.  Brought up some fascinating stuff in relation to TTC including my tendency to not value personal journeys/achievements unless there have been mountains to climb to get there.  I decided that I have been climbing up flippin Everest in trying to get pregnant and now it is time for me for a break in the bad weather so I can actually reach the summit.......IYKWIM! 

Well it is still not looking too great in terms of a social time in Brno for me.  Only a couple of couples to connect up with that overlap a few days.  I think I'll go to Vienna one day as haven't been there since last December but not bothered about Prague this time.  With my newfound fitness I am sure I will get out walking a bit more too....finally get to the Lake?!?!?  I'll also have work with me and can put in some time on the book writing as haven't progressed that much recently!  I am sure I will be on-line lots too ....for the human contact ! 

CEM....safe trip home later today!  what is the temperature like...t-shirt weather?  We have finally got some decent weather in Scotland now after weeks of rain. I cut the lawn last night but it took hours as the grass was so long and the lawnmower kept getting clogged up!  So frustrating!  It will be nice to get some real sun again....Spain already seems a long time ago! 

lol to all

..Winky


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Cem have a safe trip home with your precous cargo, at least you know Boo will be pleased to see you

Winky hope the 'anatonimcal issue' are getting better- you have done amazingly well with the weight loss- how have you done it?
L x


----------



## wizard

Very pleased to hear about Boo Claire, sounds like she was in a safe pair of hands.  Have a safe journey home.

Winky I hope the weather holds until you get out there.  

Wizard x


----------



## Felix42

Hello there, apologies first of all for being AWOL. Just catching up with all your news. 

Claire, wishing you a good 2ww with your precious cargo! How lovely it will be to be home I'm sure. 

Misti, so very very sorry to hear of your cancelled cycle. Huge  for you. 

Winky, hope you're doing ok. Sounds like you're really going through the wars. Lets hope you have some happy news in the near future. 

Sarah, I said it on the 2ww already but wanted to send you hugs on here too. 

For the keen readers amongst you, have you seen The Glass Room by Sumon Mower (currently shortlisted for the Booker). It's set at Tughendhat Villa in Brno! When I went to see the villa in March I remember thinking the story of the Jewish family who had the villa built was very compelling. They only got to live there for 3 years before having to leave to flee the Nazis and this novel has a similar storyline. I'm hoping that Brno itself will feature quite heavily. 

Sending lots of love and hugs Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hello my honey's...
Claire how are you??    
Winky not long now!!!
Just a quick question from moi- S has recommended that I have a hysteroscopy - just to make sure everything is ok ready for my next round of treatment.  For those of you who have been out to Brno for this - how long did you have to wait and what was the price?  Not that the price matters in the grand scheme of things.  I'm hoping to only stay 1 night in Brno - but as Ryanair have reduced their flights it might prove tricky.  
Any advice would be most welcomed - Claire and Winky  -will make sure I've got my ds with me in case I'm stuck waiting for ages!!!
Felix - great to 'see' you x x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Claire thank you so much for the info - was looking at a Monday morning too as those are the only days ryanair fly consecutively.  Would bring the cost down - am off next week - think that might be too short a notice!!!      
Honey I have everything crossed for you - I really hope with all my heart and bring that your little embies are real fighters      

Big big hugs x x x


----------



## indekiwi

CEM,     .  Hope you've got a couple of fighting embies embedding as I type!   

A-Mx


----------



## Felix42

Mini, if I was you I'd have hysteroscopy as close to treatment as you can get away with. It is meant to help getting pregnant at the next treatment.  

Claire, sending you a tonne of  

Winky, hope you are doing ok.  
Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

I've got such an erratic cycle at the mo that I wouldn't have a clue when I'd next be on!!!  It's been all over the place..... 60 days / 28days / 39 days ... etc etc... I'm on leave next week too so it would mean no questions asked at work.  I'm keeping my cycling close to the chest and not divulging too much as last time my boss was a complete cow.  Terrible for a social worker  / counsellor.

Mmm may wait and see what happens the AF after - that would bring me into the 3 month bracket.... (Get a grip Mini - its a hysteroscopy not taking over the world!!       )

Thanks for all your advice x x


----------



## Felix42

My cycle was all over the place after my miscarriage so I don't think Stepan picked any particular time on my cycle. Worth checking with him though. Well worth waiting I think, because if nothing else having had the hysteroscopy close to treatment, I felt more optimistic about my chances next treatment and that always helps doesn't it?

 for whatever you decide. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Felix - thanks honey - am trying to see what I can fit in and where ... he has said I must not be bleeding - so its a bit up in the air - prob go for October - 3 months before the next round.  Would prefer it closer but have got loads on in Nov work wise and would find it difficult taking time off.... How very dare work get in the way!!          
How are you feeling now Felix?  I know you were concerned about telling work - must admit I made the mistake of telling some work colleagues what I was doing a while back .... 
Big hugs and thank you honey


----------



## madmisti

Claire - hope those embies are making themselves comfortable for the longhaul     it is understandable you are finding it hard to believe it could work this time - a protection against disappointment -but I so hope you are proved wrong  

Mini - can't advise re hyster but hope you can get it sorted  

Strange day for me - donor's EC    And I heard from Stepan with new tx protocol. We're looking at donor EC 22nd October. AF should arrive around 5th, but the depot may continue to throw it's spanner in the works and affect re-establishment of cycle, so I have asked S if worth having BCP. Please let everything go smoothly this time  

Lol
Misti xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

All booked - 1030 Monday so having a little jaunt to Brno this weekend!!  What a surprise!!
Right do I need the long nightie  I'm taking it that I do - but thought I'd double check with Claire and Winky..... 
At least its just the one night - and I did want to go somewhere on my leave!! LOL
S did saythat it would make no difference whether I had hyster this month or the next.  
Big hugs and thanks again for all the advice x x x


----------



## Felix42

Yeah, Mini. Don't blame you wanting to get on with it. Definitely take the nightie and remember nothing to eat or drink after midnight. 

 for a great trip. Enjoy Brno. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Thanks felix - did love S's email saying starving from midnight!! Yep I will be ..... am starving from every midnight LOL -  My god - does he realise what he is asking  I'll be like a woman possessed so they'll be glad to knock me out!! LOL

Take care honey x x x


----------



## Roo67

Sorry to have been awol for so long - I have been reading now and then to see what you have all been up to but not really up to posting.

Was thinking about going out for a hysteroscopy and was planning on october until I started bleeding again last night so thought I might as well join Rachel and go this weekend, I'm 9.30 and yes will be starving from midnight too.

Flights booked, just carpark to sort now.

R x


----------



## wizard

Roo, lovely to see you back.  Good luck to you and mini and I hope the hysteroscopies go well.

Claire   .  At this stage there is still all to play for - remember how much you enjoyed that casino!

Wizard x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Have got the week off  and had planned to meet up with Roo for a coffee and a catch up!!  We did say we'd meet half way..... mmm does Brno count??      
Quite excited!! A little road trip thrown in for good measure!!


----------



## wizard

Very true Claire but it is possible to strike lucky!  And if you don't play there's no chance of winning      

Wizard x


----------



## RichmondLass

Good luck Brno ladies - hope all goes well and it's not too uncomfortable - I'm not good on nil by mouth either - had my glucose tolerance test this morning and was barely conscious by the time i got hom to my fried egg sarnie!

Wizard - how are you doing gal??
RLxx


----------



## wizard

RL have posted on the bumps and babies thread re: your scan. _Outrageous_ 

Not quite the right thread to post on but I'm ok, thansk for asking. Scheduled for blast transfer tomorrow. Convinced I'll get there and none will have survived but only time will tell 

Wizard x


----------



## Candee

Wizard good luck for tomorrow hun!
Candee
x


----------



## RichmondLass

Wiz - good luck for tomorrow - you go get 'em.  I hope you're spoiled for choice tomorrow
RLxx


----------



## Felix42

Roo, lovely to see you posting and that's great that you can be out there with Mini. Hope you both get to have a good time together in Brno and successful hysteroscopies!  

Misti, thinking of you. Hope this week hasn't been too hard. 

Wizard,  for tomorrow. 

CEM, lots of PMA coming your way.  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## winky77

Hey......another double hysterscopy for Roo and Mini......glad you can keep each other company like CEM and I did......but bloody gutted it is not a week later when I'm rattling around out there as billy no mates!  Anyone else fancy a hysterscopy and can come out w/c 27th ?!?!?

Misti....glad you've got a plan for next steps.

CEM....    hang on in there. 


Wizard.....good luck for today! 

I am now waiting for AF to arrive ....hopefully today which would be perfect timing.  Stopped taking the norethisterone last saturday. Botty bubbles are no longer painful but it still doesn't look too pleasant....my   aint going to be winning any beauty contests!!!  I am so hoping there's improvement by the time I start having scans in a week's time....otherwise I am going to have to feel I need to explain !!  How embarassin !!

lol to everyone else


..WInky


----------



## RedRose

Hi everyone, 

    Just popping on to say good luck to Roo and Mini for your hysteroscopies,

    Wizard, hope the embies stay strong, everything crossed for you.

    Winky, thank goodness the botty bubbles are less painful and what a fantastic weight loss, good luck for Brno.

      Misty, I hope getting new dates has made you feel better and you are getting some stress-free breathing space before then.  Hope that your cycle bounces back from the depot and that Reprofit pulls out all the stops so this cycle is perfect  ,

      Sarah, if you are reading, we are all thinking of you and hoping that you are getting the support you need   

          lots of love to everyone, Rosi.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Roo lovely to see you posting  

Mini fab to hear you're off to Brno - feels good to be doing something between the waiting!  Lots of luck.

Have a safe journey ladies, enjoy yourselves  

Misti glad you're set to go again, will soon be here  


Jovi x


----------



## winky77

Hurrah.......  flew in last night so started stimms this AM.....all on schedule which makes life so much easier. I am delivering training on monday - wednesday and friday next week so there wasn't a lot of flexibility for scheduling scans and stuff - this works perfectly as can do scan on tuesday and then again on Saturday before I get my train down to London for Brno flight!  And I am at a wedding this weekend and camping on Saturday night so was dreading AF coming late and still being heavy/painful when I am meant to be ceilidh dancing !  Only hiccup so far was realising this morning that Menopur has been missed off my prescription delivery (no wonder it was so cheap!). Am now getting some delivered tomorrow but texted Stepan about whether should up Gonal F for today and he's said just leave as is.  

AF is even more hellish than the normal horrendous hellish I put up with - presume this is cos of Norethisterone delaying it.....anyone else had same.....? 

Had a date last night  (as you do when you're about to start IVF?!??!) .....I was quite laid back about it and couldn't be bothered beforehand......but I had a LOVELY time......really really nice guy......got on like house on fire.....he brought me sunflowers......how lovely is that !!!!  Wants to meet again....have left ball in his court.  He knows I am off to Czech in a week.....but doesnt know why....I said something vague about work (well am taking my laptop!) and meeting friends (the odd few FFers out there that week?)...... I find myself holding back cos of the whole TTC thing......weird timing or what!!!  Will keep you posted on Sunflower man!!

lol

..WInky


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky so glad everything on track ...       
Sort of going a bit pete tong this end .... major AF pains - last AF was 14 days ago.  If it is just   its done by monday for hyster - don't worry Roo - gonna still come out for a little trip - can't afford to lose £300 in flights so might as well have a jolly!!!

Big hugs mini x x


----------



## lulumead

oooh winky sunflower man sounds great...and things will always happen at the wrong time...it's the law!  I've been tie-ing myself up in knots about the american, should I do IVF, should I stop IVF, should I ask what he thinks, shall I leave it!!!! Its just annoying.

Hope all goes well, and mini, hope AF calms down quickly so you can have fun in Brno! 

and hello Roo.  

xx


----------



## Felix42

*Welcome to the lucky 7th! *
*
Let's hope there's loads and loads more  coming our way....*

 *Current and imminent treatment* 

 *Reprofit,Czech Republic* 

Winky - 27 Sept - 2 Oct? (OEIVF) 

Mistimop - mid Oct (DEIVF) 

Mini - Early 2010 (DE IVF) 

 *Abroadie mums, babies, mums to be and bumps * 

SuzieB (Reprofit) - DEIVF  Meredith born 26/11/2008

Orchidsage (Reprofit) - DEIVF   - Born 04/2009

Lady Lottie (Reprofit) DEFET  Alfie born 31/07/09

Maya (Reprofit) OEIVF  J born 12/08/09

Obeline (Reprofit) OEFET   EDD 08/02/10

Felix (Reprofit) DEFET   EDD 25/03/10

RichmondLass (IM, Spain) DEIVF   EDD 25/03/10

Candee (South Africa) DEIVF   EDD ??/04/10

Love & hugs Felix xx

Ps, please PM me updates and corrections (it gets so busy on here, PMs make sure I can find the info!  ) and I'll update them here...


----------



## Felix42

It's that time again - this way to the lucky 7th thread ===============>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=208281.0

Love, hugs and lots and lots of 
Felix xx


----------



## Felix42

Do hope so Claire!! 
Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## lulumead

me too...start it off with lovely news,
xx


----------



## madmisti

Hope so too Claire -     You're over half way through 2ww now  

Misti x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Thanks felix x x x 

Claire - do hope so - will be the start of something beautiful!! x x


----------



## Felix42

Yep lets see loads more   on here!    

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Misti, glad that you have a date for your next tx 

Roo, great to see you posting again. Good that you and Mini are out in Brno together. Hope all goes well for both of you 

Winky, glad that everything is going to plan, not long now.   this is the one for you 

Claire, hope you are going to bring good luck to this thread and start a run of bfp's 

Sorry if i've missed anyone 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Roo67

Thanks for welcome back girls.

mini - my cycle was only 14 days too, should be over by monday. Glad you're still coming though.

Winky - sunflower man sounds great, more details needed !!

r x


----------



## Betty-Boo

It's all stopped now -   that it stays away for hyster as really can't afford to have to fly out again.... 
Big hugs x x 

Misti not long now honey x


----------



## winky77

wey hey 7 is my lucky number too!!!  

well put your hats away girls......sunflower man sent me a very nicely worded 'thanks but no thanks' text today....bloody typical.  So why did he say last night that he wanted to meet up again (he said it first) and now changes his mind.....of course my litte paranoid Gremlin would have me think he thought I was too fat/talkative/mousse-like.....but the angel on my other shoulder is telling me he just couldn't live up to my expectations of wonderfulness!  Oh well......won't have to have the 'I'm having IVF and might be pregnant with a half Danish baby or two' conversation!  I sent him a 'saving face' text back along the lines of ' yes I felt it was more a meeting of minds than anything more than that. Would have been happy to have been friends blah blah but spose he is on Match for more than that....Also left a bit of intrigue as I said I hadn't been active on Match for other reasons that I would have had to tell him if there was any romantic spark so was probably easier that there wasn't.......that'll leave him guessing !!!! 

Oh well.....at least I got some free sunflowers and an omelette! 

..Winky


----------



## Candee

Winky the guy is obviously a total fool to let you slip through his fingers  
So you are completely better off without him!
Wishing you so much luck for this time in Brno 
Candee
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky  - at least the disappointment happened early on and not once a relationship / friendship was established.  Nothing wrong with you at all honey - you look fab! But know what you mean - was convinced that my blind date was sat outside and had seen me walk in and done a runner.... turns out his ex partner was causing probs which has resulted in him having his daughter full time!  So he had a lot on his plate.  We still text - haven't met up as yet .... things manic his end.
Big hugs x x x  ( .... you're gorgeous honey x x )


----------



## Betty-Boo

It's all gone pete tong..... Have been informed that I'm am going to the Falklands in Feb.  Totally gutted - was told I'd be doing this job for another 4 years but alas my appointer thought otherwise!!!!

That means no DEIVF for me - maybe even no baby... Totally and utterly gutted.  Am hoping my boss can sort something.  But looking unlikely.


----------



## madmisti

OMG Mini - what a shock!  Surely they can't stop you getting pregnant? Any chance you could bring your tx forward so that you would know if it had worked and could tell them you are pregnant so can't go to Falklands? I obviously don't know how these things work in the navy, but can't believe something can't be sorted.  Big hugs hun -really hope this can be resolved double quick - you don't need that kind of stress  

Thinking of you honey  
Misti xx


----------



## lulumead

mini....thats so hard....surely something can be done.
sending you lots and lots of love
xxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Was just about to type a reply to Winky when your post came up Mini
Oh my goodness....what a shock. And the Falklands? Didn't know we even still had a presence there?
I don't know much about life in the Armed Forces, but is there no way you can get out of it, or delay it? I guess it's not the sort of job where you can say 'no thanks, I'd rather not'?

What if you were to leave the Navy? Is that totally unthinkable for you? Again, I don't know much about it although I suspect there is some sort of terrible financial/pension penalty if you leave before you are supposed to? Guess I'm just wondering what matters most - the Navy or the baby? I don't mean to offend, but just thought I'd say it

And in the meantime, huge huge    - must have been an awful shock. I really hope your boss can sort something out for you

Winky - what can I say? The man's a complete idiot. Obviously woke up, realised you were far too good for him and ran off in fear....
I do have to ask though, what is mousse-like? Surely you are not like a rather wobbly pudding (especially not after your fantastic weight loss!) Or did you mean moose? Which you def are not either hun...
 to you too. These men are such a pain aren't they?

Roo - wanted to wish you luck for next week's hystero. Hope all goes well....and really good to see you back, you were missed

Hello everyone else, I'm also a bit of a part timer here at the mo whilst I work out what next for me after awful cancelled DE cycle, but am thinking of you all lots

Suitcase
x


----------



## Felix42

Oh Mini, how dreadful. I do hope you can sort something out so you can stick with original plans. Also as you are going to Brno anyway on Monday I think its worth speaking to Stepan and letting him know what has happened. He may be able to let you have an earlier cancellation given the circumstances. 

Winky, I'm completely with Suity. He's just not worthy! Good he's recognised that early on though! 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Thank you for your kind words - to top it all AF started in full flow - she'd better be gone for hyster on Monday!!!!!  Or there will be trouble      
Am starting to think if this would be a bad thing... will sleep on it.  No point in me bring DEIVF forward as if I did fall I'd just end up going out there further down the line and having to leave baby with parents.  So as I'm using DE - do I bite the bullet - go and then start TXing when I'm back? Delay the process yet again..... 
Will use this weekend as thinking time.....
Big hugs and thank you for listening x x x


----------



## bingbong

Mini I am so sorry to read what's happening with you   like Suity I had no idea that we had a presence in the Falklands. Sounds shocking that a job can do that without you having a say, and if you had a baby you would have to leave him/her behind?! It doesn't seem fair, you have put so much into this next cycle next year   I hope that things become clear as you think about what to do.

Roo, lovely to see you posting again. I hope that you and mini have a great time in Brno and that everything works out ok there  

Winky sorry that sunflower man turned out to be   

 to everyone else

Bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Oh mini what a bummer- how long is your trip? my brother was in the army and went in the 80's and said that there was nothing there, but he wasn't there too long and then did a Belize tour on the end of it.

Is there anyway you could delay- if you told them about treatment would it make a difference?

Life is so unpredicatable

L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

JJ honey - thank you - its for 6 months min - on plus side would give me plenty of time to save for txing on  my return.  Can't really tell them what I'm doing - would be different if I was married as they wouldn't draft me if I was going through IVF!!!
Have been there before on a Ship - nothing to do apart from become a gym freak or alki!!  Think I'd prefer the first option.  Lots of snow and penguins....
Here's     that my big boss can sort something for me as I'm the only person up here that can do my job - it would cause a lot of problems if I go....
Am shattered - weigh in tomorrow so quite shocked haven't turned to food as I'd normally do...
Big big hugs xx x
You're all so supportive and thank you for your kind words x x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

oh yes my brother mentioned the penguins!! and that the locals weren't very receptive but I guess they had thousands of squaddies invading their island!!


----------



## Betty-Boo

Ah yes - Bennies as they are called as they all look like Benny from crossroads!!!!  God that's going back some!!


----------



## Sima

Blimey Mini - what a day for you   .  I am so sorry to hear your news, as you said it must have been a shock for you.  Let's hope they can work something out for you.  Is there any chance they can guarantee you will be back after six months?  At least that way you will be able to give Stepan some idea of timing.  I hope your AF plays ball for the hyster on Monday.  I was told by my gynea that it didn't matter if you did a hysteroscopy in the midst of AF but then I guess each Doc has their own way of doing things.


----------



## Felix42

Mini, fingers crossed re AF. I'm sure they'd be able to do it even without it having finished entirely. 

It does sound like you are starting to have a Plan B if you can't put off the Falklands. Hope you do get to avoid it though and can stick to original dates.   

Misti, how are you doing hun? Hope you are feeling better after all your disappointment and can start gearing up for the next cycle. 

CEM, hope you're doing ok hun. 

Winky, hope you have a fab weekend. Wow camping right in the middle of IVF. I salute you!! 
Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## madmisti

Mini - hope things become clearer over the next few days  

Felix - I am doing ok thank you hun. Has been a very strange week as I should have been Brno    But now focussing on tx in October and hoping everything goes to plan    So good to see your ticker going up!! In second trimester  

Lol
Misti xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Mini, what a pain in the  ,   . Hope that your boss is able to sort something out enabling you to stay in your current role and carry on with tx  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Flipping heck Mini, I feel quite   on your behalf!  Really hope your boss is able to keep you here and you can go ahead with tx as planned ....    !  Oh hun sorry you're having these stresses, it's so [email protected]@dy frustrating all this waiting and postponing.

Hope AF clears up pretty damn quick and your hyster brings good news .... and hope you have a lovely couple of days in Brno with Roo.

Enjoy your time off hun, thinking of you you xxxx


----------



## indekiwi

Mini,     .  That is a bit of a spanner in the works.  If there is a truly great thing about using donor eggs (apart from putting us back on a level pegging with all those fertile ladies!) it is that six months is not going to make a blind bit of difference on the conception front.  As you say, it's more money in the bank.  However, I wonder if you're not a little tempted by trying to bring your next attempt forward (if this is feasible for both you and the clinic) and dealing with any repercussions later?  From what you've written, it looks like there might be a "keep Mini in the country" movement about to be fomented by panicked senior officers so it will be interesting to see how the next week or two pans out.  Regardless, it must have been quite a shock to get that little piece of news, and I hope you can enjoy your holiday time.    

Misti, we are certainly going to overlap on our cycles.   

CEM, have fingers, toes, legs, arms crossed that PUPO woman is going to be come P woman very very soon.   

Sima, any decisions as yet about next steps?

Winky, you are defo better off without sunflower man - he clearly doesn't have stamina enough to keep up with this lover and has moved aside so bigger and better suitors can come a-calling without being elbowed out of the way.  

Roo - you've been missed!    Hope the histerthingy reveals some heretofore unknown obstacles which can be got rid of immediately to leave you in ultimate TTC / 9 months of expanding bump form.    

Wishing everyone heading abroad for tx in the next few weeks lots of good fortune.

A-Mx


----------



## lulumead

my friend is a comic and goes to the falklands to tell jokes! sounds like a pretty barren place but isn't it important because of the oil in Antartica and the fact that it becomes ownerless very soon, hence our presence there   so we can swoop in and state our claim, might have that wrong, but otherwise don't really see why we need a force there! really hope it gets sorted, sounds like a pretty good argument for you to stay if you are the only person who can do your job. We could start a petition for you. The SWANS fight for Mini!

roo & mini: have a nice time in Brno (obviously minus probing!)

winky: reckon there is someone more amazing out there for you  

lots of love other abroadies.
xxx


----------



## Roo67

Hi all, just back from clinic, checked out of hotel and waiting for our lunch to arrive in Tripoli.

S in his usual fashion left us waiting - I was due at 9.30 and went in around 11.15, Mini was due 10.30 and went before me - now how does tha work ?? Both normal with no probs.

Rx


----------



## Felix42

So sorry to hear about the wait Roo but great that neither of you have any problems.  that having the hysteroscopy before next treatment helps you with a successful outcome! Have you got next steps planned?
Safe journeys back both of you and enjoy Cafe Tripoli. 
Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Roo67

Thanks felix - Stepan wants to have a think, he said my lining was a little thick for day 7 so may reduce oestrogen !! Have got to email him in 10 days, don't know what to do tbh, was hoping that there may have been something wrong that could be corrected. Will see what he comes back with.

R x


----------



## bingbong

Hey Roo and Mini, pleased to hear that it went well, all be it with a wait   good that there were no problems but I can understand that is also frustrating. I hope that Stepan comes up with a good plan for you Roo   

I also hope that he noticed how amazing you both look  

Bingbong x


----------



## Felix42

Roo, that's interesting what S said about your lining. I remember you've always had winter tog strength lining come transfer so maybe that's a good adjustment that you can have for your next cycle. 
Fingers crossed for a turn around.  

Mini, hope you found experience useful too. Did you get to talk to S about your options should Falklands go ahead?

Hope you both had a good trip back. 

Winky, hope you had a great weekend and are gearing up nicely for next week. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

So glad it all went well for Roo and Mini - hope you managed to fit in a nice meal and some hot chocolate (or ice cream maybe - weather still a bit warm for hot choc I expect) whilst you were there....

Roo - hope S comes up with a plan for you so you can go back and collect those frosties soon

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi sweeties - it was ice cream!!! Broke the diet...
All went well - S did tell me I have a young uterus!!!..... what ever that equates too!!! Lets hope its young and enjoys being pregnant!!
Didn't discuss future plans - not really that much chance to have in depth discussion - am still   that boss can stop it somehow...
Right just got in  - in a little pain and still bleeding quite a bit so off to bed for me.... I was so happy that he did do hyster even tho AF was still present - he said it gave him the chance to look at uterus without its lining - which is good.
Right to bed.... am shattered!!  Roo     was great seeing you honey x x x safe journey back x x


----------



## lulumead

mini & roo...glad to hear all ok inside  

winky: are you off next?
xx


----------



## winky77

Hi Lulu and everyone.....

yep tis me next altho I am completely in denial I think! ......

I am not really thinking about my cycle much at all....I am very busy with work and social stuff so that makes for easy distraction.....but am only just remembering to do my injections and turn up for scans! .....and I've been so focussed with not drinking in the past but the camping wedding weekend had me sat on grass outside the tent shooting up the gonal F with a glass of bucks fizz next to me....hummmm!  Indekiwi and Muddy were treated to my post camping scraggy look on Sunday in Bristol (no showers in the field!).....and even more embarassing was a woman on the plane that eve asking me if I could smell smoke and I had to confess it was me! .....hair and clothes stank from Saturday night Bonfire and sunday BBQ brekkie! 

Well I did have my day 6 scan today.....had a dream last night that there were no follies at all.....and it was cos I was using old Gonal F pens that had been filled with water ?!?! Most of the dream was about me trying to find out who would do that!  I haven't had any tummy twinges so doesnt feel like anything happening so was v pleased to find I have 9 really good size follies on my right side.....the left is being lazier this time but still 3 good ones there too. Lining also plumping up nicely.  And the super good news is that the mysterious fibroid is obviously a different thing than what scanners whinged about earlier in the year (which was probably the polyp I had removed in July).  This fibroid is in back wall and doesn't push into uterine cavity - bulges out rather than in ......so GOOD NEWS!  Other good news is that my last AF was the lightest I've had since I was about 11!  First 6 hours were bad but then easy after that....no constant getting up in the night or anything ...hurrah!! Polyp was obviously the culprit!  I am just reading this back and thinking I DO sound excited but really I am just quite non plussed about the the whole thing.  Self protection me thinks ! 


Potential wobble is that one of my fellow campers found out yesterday that he has swine flu.....I did hug him a few times.....but not too intimately so am really hoping I've escaped it....so far I feel fine.  Just thankful I havent started steroids to supress my  immune system yet!  But need to in next few days!  EEEkkk !

Well done to Roo and Mini with their 'model' uteri  (is that the plural of uterus?!?) 

lol
..WInky


----------



## RichmondLass

Winky
Good news re follies!  I also have fibroid against back wall which everyone kindly mentions when I'm scanned (' did you know you had a fibroid? 'no, I've just been through two years of being poked, prodded, scanned and operated on but, d'you know what,  no one mentioned it!')  but according to clinic would make no difference to pregnancy  - just to reassure you.

RLxx


----------



## winky77

Thanks RL....Good to hear that!  I have had nightmares with the broids over the years and had to have a giant one removed before I could even start this journey......this is a tiddler in comparison! 

And is it just me or does your ticker seem to be going up in weeks very very fast !!!!!


----------



## Felix42

Brilliant news Winky re follies and the polyp! Fingers crossed that nil comes of the swine flu. I would have thought you'd have been getting symptoms by now if you had caught it as it comes on quite quickly after contact from what I've heard. 
Wishing you tons of  for your cycle. 

Mini, any news on Falkland avoiding yet? Has the keep Mini in UK campaign geared up yet? Do hope so!

CEM, thinking of you!  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## RichmondLass

Winky I'm afraid it is correct!  Weeks are flying by!
RLxx


----------



## winky77

Ok.....so the other week I realise I was in the Dundee Rep at the same time that Keanu Reeves dropped in for an impromptu visit.....and now I hear the pope is heading to Brno on Sunday....just like me!  Check out the text below from the internet....now I am not catholic but I did go and visit the Carmelite nuns with my friend earlier this year as she thought it might help if they prayed for me (I'll try anything as you know.....and the week before had walked over hot coals in a similar vein!) .....my friend will just freak when I tell her the pope is going to be there!  And check out the name of the Architect who has designed the space at the airport for the Mass !!!!!!!!!!!!!      Surely this is a good omen!!?!?  But do you think the airport bus will be busy?!?!?


"The space at Brno-Turany's airport at which Pope Benedict XVI will say a mass on September 27 will from the bird's-eye view remind of a carpet with a network of diagonal paths that divide the area into sectors, Brno bishopric representatives told journalists Monday.

The space with a capacity of 150,000 people was designed by architect Marek Stepan who specialises in sacral architecture."


----------



## Felix42

Oh that's hilarious Winky. Great omen being there same time plus the architect 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## RichmondLass

Hah!  Wangle a blessing.  I found myself in a little square in Rome coincidentally on a day the pope visits every year - about ten years ago.  We ambled down to the square for a coffee in the afternoon, noticed some people putting up crowd control barriers, after about two hours a parade started and there was the pope in his pope mobile, with probably only a few hundred people watching.  He did a blessing to the crowd and then went inside a church for a service.

I'm not catholic either - or remotely religious - but it was a very special evening.

RLxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Saw all the marquees when I flew back yesterday.... lots of portaloos!!

Mini


----------



## bingbong

Winky that is just brilliant!!!     definately a very good sign   

Bingbong x


----------



## winky77

I have been investigating further ...apparently 150,000 people from all over the country are expected to be descending on the airport!   Mass is at 10am and people are being told to make their way there for 5am!   No flights are landing until after 2pm ....mine is about 4.30pm.....hopefully most of the masses will be heading their way home then but maybe I will spot the Pope in departures?


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Can't remember if I posted or not but well done mini & roo glad you both got the all clear.  

Roo hope Stephan is back to you with a plan of action soon    

Mini hope AF is easing up a bit and you're feeling better.

Wow Winky just seen your ticker .... 5 days time ... where did that go!?  Lots of     

Best of luck to all our abroadies
Jovi x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Winky, good news re your follies. Not long now!! 

Roo and Mini, glad that all went well for you both in Brno. 
Roo, I hope that Stepan gets back to you soon re your next steps 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Candee

Hey Winky!
Wishing you all the luck in the world!
           
Candee
x


----------



## RichmondLass

Winky lots and lots of luck!  Let's hope that treading a path the Pope had just trod will do you some good!

if so, you;ll have to call your LO Mary at the very least!

RLxx


----------



## indekiwi

CEM,   !

A-Mx


----------



## RichmondLass

I don't know Winky's surname?    hmmm Fairy? Contrary?  or would it be Hail?  or Saint?

Do tell - you can pm me!

RLxx


----------



## Felix42

Ah that made giggle. Just had a look on ********. 

Lots of  for you Winky. Are you going to kiss the tarmac on arrival this time?

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## RichmondLass

Winky just as long as you remember that there's only one man in Brno on Sunday who you have to oblige when he says: kiss my ring...!!

RLxxx


----------



## winky77

you lot are crazy !!!  And funny on the name front ....cos guess what my mum's real name is .....yes Mary!  But she calls herself Margaret (middle name) cos of the surname thing!  Talking of name's I once worked with a Peter Enis......work it out... and the best name mistake I've ever come across was something in the papers.....The Peacock family had a son and called him Drew.  When he was about 6 months old they decided to google his name to see if there were any famous connections etc.....so they put in Drew Peacock and google said ' Did you mean ' Droopy Cock'?!!!       

Can't believe I'll be in Brno in 4 days time......does anyone need a hysterscopy and can come and join me ?!?!??!  I am so not looking forward to all that time on my own! 

..Winky


----------



## RichmondLass

had one thanks! Don't fancy another but thats cos I had a laparoscopy at same time.  Love the names.  I knew a family called Ness two of the sons names began with P and... A...!

My rotten friends have come up with a few suggestions for my LO's name to go with my surname.


----------



## Felix42

Wow CEM that's amazing. I must admit once I got my head around DE I did feel like I'd got to the beginning of the alphabet again myself. You hit the nail on the head with that one. Hadn't realised Eva was Czech either. I'm sure he can come up with CEM/Eva look alike!

  for next steps!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## midnightaction

I went to school with a Theresa Green once........get it......... Trees are Green.........oh it's not funny when you have to explain it !!!!  

*winky* Wish I could come out and join you, but I think after 3 visits in 5 months Brno is getting sick of seeing me 

*Claire* Oh what a shame you wanted the Eva lookalike, I am afraid I have already reserved her as she was also a perfect match for me........albeit about 2 foot taller then me !! 

Sarah xxx


----------



## winky77

Brno...here I come......phase 1 of journey underway (train from Stirling to London via Glasgow for scan) is now underway......

hope the Pope, Stepan and Marek are ready and waiting for me!!

..Winky


----------



## Roo67

Lots and lots of love and luck for this cycle Winky

R x


----------



## Felix42

Brilliant news Winky. I hear the Pope is on his way too.

 

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## winky77

Hi Felix....,loving the scan pic!!!!!

Am wondering if any London based ladies can help me on something.  Stepan has asked me to keep stimming for another day with EC on tuesday now.....kind of expected it as follies good but need a boost I think.  I am already on my way to London and have realised that although I have enough Gonal F and Menopur to do an extra dose tomorrow, what I don't have is any orgalutron or cetrotide!!! If anyone has any ideas can they PM or text me?  Do you think it will be a problem if I don't take it?!  I could ask S to get some to my hotel for tomorrow eve I spose?  I am staying near Bayswater tonight and flight not until after lunch tomorrow so have a bit of time to get sorted.  Will post this on IVF thread too. 

..WInky


----------



## Lou-Ann

Winky, great news on the follies. Hope all goes well in Brno for you .   that this is the one for you . Have a safe journey.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42

Goodness  Winky, not sure what to suggest.  I'm sure S can arrange for the meds to be at your hotel tomorrow night.  You definitely need to take the Orgalutron at this stage at the least I would have thought.

Thanks for the comments on my scan. 

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## winky77

AM HERE !!  Bit of a challenging journey already gone on about on Weekend thread!.......failed to meet the Pope.....although could see scale of the event with all the Pope like tents and such still at the airport!  Frustrated EC is not until Tuesday which cocks up my optimised travel plans (if get to 5 day transfer which will now be sunday) .....really dont want to hang around until monday eve flight from Bratislava to Edinburgh .....won't land until 10.30 and will have to get cab as my car isnt at the airport with having gone to London on the train.....and then would have to go back to airport for 8.55am flight the following morning as have a 2 day thing in Cardiff!  Might as well fly straight from here to Cardiff....but of course one thing got organised before the other !  Derr!!  Am going to look at Sunday flights via London as an option. 

Am in Penzion na Starem behind the monastry (thanks for recommendation LaurainHK!!) .....nice to have a change altho weird not to just cross the road from the bus to the Grand!  But best bit....Free Wireless.....and as billy no mates I will be on here surfing a lot !! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Winky good luck with everything in Brno- you seem to have had a few hurdles to overcome to get there.  Hope that EC goes well.

L x


----------



## wizard

nky wishing you loads of luck this cycle and you get a bumper crop tomorrow, sounds very positive.   

The dates all sound a bit of a hassle though, I hope you get sorted ok.  

Wizard x


----------



## Sima

Winky - good luck with EC tomorrow.


----------



## Felix42

for a great crop tomorrow Winky. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## lulumead

hope you had a nice relaxing day Winky...good luck tomorrow...hope you get a bumper crop.
xx


----------



## midnightaction

*Winky* Massive amounts of luck for EC tomorrow, hope you get some wonderful eggies  

Hope your enjoying Brno and not getting too bored being there on your own.........I wish I was there, I miss it so much 

Sarah xxx


----------



## winky77

....hi all...back in hotel room for a bit of surfing before bedtime.....have been wandering about all day....doing all my little Brno rituals.....blue cheese salad in Tripoli, chocolate brazil nuts from the stall under the station.....sitting people watching in the square....tried to go and visit the twin dolls in Sparkey's toy shop to rub their Bellies (yes I know I am insane !!......but these are the ones with the same names as I would have if boy-girl twins which spooked me out when I saw them last time! ) .....shop was shut tho so will just have to go tomorrow! ....decided to go and see a film this eve so chose an English one....Ignoramious ********......made for an interesting, slightly challenging time tho.....those of you who have seen it will know that a large proportion of it is in French and another chunk in German....and of course the flippin subtitles were in Czech.....oh hum didn't think of that!!!  Could just about understand the French but pretty clueless with the German bits.....was good film tho.....I think!!?! 

Nice not to have to do any injections today after 5 yesterday!  Will be wandering up to the clinic early tomorrow (7.45) so hope all your positive vibes fly my way !  I am hoping for a magic dozen but think that might be a bit optimistic!  Will keep you posted! 
lol
..Winky 

ps...just seen your post Sarah....wish you were here too....I am defo  Billy no mates....spend 5 mins chatting with the man at the money exchange and have said a few Dobre Dens and that's it!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Wishing you so much luck for tomorrow Winky   

Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

Good luck for tomorrow Winky - hope you get your  dozen eggs- or even a baker's dozen   

Lol
Misti xx


----------



## winky77

oooo....that was quick.....the name of the film got changed in my last post....cos of course it was a NAUGHTY word!  Well spotted mods !!! Tis the one with Brad Pitt in it if anyone is wondering !!


----------



## Felix42

Oh I know that feeling Winky. When I was on my own for quite a few days and just said Dobre Den and Thank you (in Czech - no idea how to spell it!) I ended going a little loopy. Do hope you meet some English speakers soon!!!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Winky - how funny that they changed it...I mean it's the name of the film, it's not like you were actually swearing   

I've had a bit of an odd weekend/evening. I've not been talking about all things IVF with anyone for a while - just decided I would stop talking about it for a while, and the only person who knew about the DE cycle and the cancellation etc (apart from FF of course!) was my counsellor. Anyway, this weekend some friends came down and we got chatting about it, and I told them about the latest twists and turns, and they were totally for me going abroad and didn't see the anonymity as an issue at all, which got me thinking about it all again. So tonight I saw my counsellor and we had a long chat about it all and I'm starting to seriously come round to re-join this thread officially and go for tx abroad again....
She (counsellor) said some things which kind of changed my way of thinking, or at least prompted me to see things from a different perspective. 

Am talking to LWC tomorrow re the donor they've offered, but am really struggling to trust them after the previous cancellation....and CRM haven't come up with another donor yet and even if they do I then have to find the donor sperm from somewhere (and seems to be a big problem getting CMV negative sperm and CRM won't let me use positive) and it's all just feeling like so many hurdles...

So, some serious thinking going on here at the moment...let's see what comes of it
Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

Suity - funny how sometimes things in life conspire to lead us in a different direction. I hope you are able to make a decision you feel comfortable with without too much stress and trauma. If you ever want to chat about the whole anonymity thing please call - think you've got my mobile number. PM me if you want landline no. I know you struggled to come to terms with he donor egg issue and Ithink once you had made THAT decision you probably needed time before you could then contemplate maybe not using id release donor.

I know how tough the cancelled cycle was too - as mine was cancelled around the same time  . But it has really helped me to have a tx to look ahead to, so I hope you can start planning yours soon, wherever that may be  

Lol
Misti xx


----------



## midnightaction

*winky* I know what you mean, I used to get excited about talking to a couple of puppies in the park when I was there on my own for a few days !! 

*Suity* How lovely to see you back here on the abroadies thread. I too am considering DE at the moment after my last failed cycle and Stepan has offered me Donated Embryos in January should I want them. One part of me wants to bite his hand off and the other side of me can't quite get my head around the anonymity thing and I am so scared of a future child resenting me for making that choice. I know it's crazy but I just can't seem to shake it. Maybe like yourself time will tell 

*Misti* Would love to hear you thoughts on how you came to terms with the anonymity issues, if you are happy to share them 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Winky, good luck for EC tomorrow  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Cem - it wasn't so much that the donor said anything I hadn't heard before - maybe I'm just more receptive to it now after so many disappointments here with changes of donor at last minute, cancelled cycle etc

Amongst other things counsellor helped me to see that offering the child the option of finding the donor could actually bring more challenges than benefits (eg what if they can't find them and feel let down by that, or what if they find them, but donor doesn't want to know, or turns out to be not what they expected/wanted/fantasised about etc etc)
Also we talked a lot about what makes a family, what makes parents, how important (or not) genes are, how the donor is donating cells in a scientific process, not giving up/away a child etc etc. Just a very interesting and thought provoking conversation and as I say, perhaps I am just more receptive to it now...

So let's see, need to sleep on it a while, mull over the options, talk to LWC consultant tomorrow etc...and then come to a conclusion. Mostly I just want my family and am coming to conclusion that I need to take the option which has highest chance of success in achieving that...

Midnight - give yourself time - it's taken me months to get to this point and it's different for everyone. You could always say yes to S and then cancel if you don't feel right about it nearer the time (they always have people on the waiting list so wouldn't be disasterous if you did that...)

Suitcase
x


----------



## Sima

Suity - it sounds as though you have found yourself a well informed and sensible counsellor.  It must be nice to have somebody there you can use as a sounding board. Good luck with your decision process.


----------



## lulumead

Hi Suity, your counsellor does sound great.
Not sure it helps as not exactly the same thing but I had to deal with anonymity with adopting from China, as the children are left to be found (i prefer this way of thinking to abandoned).  The basic essence of dealing with any challenges seems to be about being honest, validating a child's feelings about the situation and not making any promises/collude with their fantasy's etc. Basically if you are upfront and open then you are more likely to create a child who has no issue. (I found all the things I had to think about with adoption has helped me so far in this process and ther might be adoption books that have some useful things in them, although I know its not the same).
I do think donor eggs are very different as your genetics are involved (unlike adoption) when growing the baby, and you know everything about them from their very beginning, you have all the pieces of their jigsaw (minus some of their genetics).  Some children born from donor eggs might be curious and others really might not be bothered at all. I think your counsellor is right, even with ID release there is no guarantee that the donor will be traceable, alive or interested when the child is ready to contact them.  All you can do is what you feel comfortable with, if you are then I have no doubt at all that you will produce a well grounded, happy and much loved child. 
It's exciting.
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Sima and Lulu - my counsellor is indeed brilliant....although she's off for a month now - getting married/going on honeymoon - which is lovely for her but not so good for me just when I'm trying to make such a big decision  

Her parting words to me were not to be too hard on myself, and to go with my gut instinct - so that's what I'm trying to do  

Suitcase
x


----------



## midnightaction

*suity* I agree your counsellor sounds great and really knows her stuff and all of the points that you raised there are very valid. I think I need to find someone as well who is totally independent and impartial to the situation to act as a sounding board for these sorts of things 

I won't be rushing into anything, I need time for my body to get over the last lots of treatment anyway before I am gonna head for the next cycle so I will just let time decide what is the right path for me.

*Lulu* Thanks for your insight on adoption. Over the last couple of weeks I have been really thinking about adoption as well (I guess right now I am considering all options!) and I really wish it was an easier process (I understand why it can't be !) because I am not sure I am strong enough to go through the whole process involved. What struck me though was how adoption seemed so natural to me, but yet DE still seems so strange, it is so funny that I felt no issues or questions about adopting a child but yet DE still throws up so many questions to me .........so strange how we all look at these things !!

S xx


----------



## lulumead

Hi Sarah
Good luck deciding, feel free to ask me anything over on the adoption thread..only me at the moment  

I know what you mean, I find it easier to get my head around adoption, than donor eggs - even though I want the experience of being pregnant. I have even approached my IVF as though I am half-adopting a child.   I suppose whatever way we have to work it through to feel good about our decisions is good.

They don't make adoption easy in this country and I have been extremely lucky with my social worker being so great. Just annoying that China is on a go slow, but if that is genuinely because children are being adopted within China then who am I to argue. 
xxx


----------



## winky77

Thanks LouAnn.....and to everyone else for their good wishes. 

Suity.....interesting reading your posts......I have spent quite a few hours today pondering on the same....(just incase this cycle doesn't deliver which of course it will!!!).....I found myself people watching in the shopping centre and trying to determine if people just look Czech because I am in Brno and I am thinking and expecting them to look different.  I was trying to imagine I was in Bluewater or similar!  The weird thing is that having spent so much time in Brno now, I do feel a kind of bond with the Czech Republic so if I did have a child from a Czech Egg donor it would be a connection we could work on building.....does that make sense?   I am thinking that even if there isn't a biological connection to make with the actual donor there is still one of heritage with the country.....and no one can stop that one being explored. It's why I wanted to go to Denmark with the sperm donor being from there.....and will once I am preggers !

Also really thought-provoking to hear Lulu's comments on adoption.

..Winky xx


----------



## lulumead

Hi Winky,
Basically that is exactly what adoption experts say, build a connection with the child's cultural heritage even if they can't find their birth parents (adoption speak here! so not directly comparable as with DE you are the birth parent!) they can feel positive and connected about their heritage. If only I had starting learning mandarin at the beginning, 3 years in I could be quite good...and by the time I go to China, practically fluent. ;-)

Hope you aren't going too loopy on your own. Must feel like ages.

xx

PS maybe I should have said being honest is more likely to create a child who is able to deal with their issues constructively...as we all have some issues!! Its unavoidable....basically its about how you build resilience, loads of adoption stuff on this. I'll shut up now....


----------



## indekiwi

Winky, good luck hun for tomorrow!  Found some good photos of you and poppet from Scotland so will try to upload them on ********.

A-Mx


----------



## laurainhk

CEM, i lost track of this thread and only now realise that you have moved on to donated embryo.

It's a new start, and a much more enjoyable experience than IVF. Actually, i enjoyed taking the meds, as they made me feel super-sexy 

Once you accept the idea that the bond you create with a child has nothing to do with sharing half of your genes, you will never look back. I certainly hope that my future child will have none of my flaws  

I am much more positive since i woke up and accepted that my money is better spent on a cycle that has a 30% chance of success rather than 3%. Yes, miracles do happen, but for some reason, they tend to happen to other people rather than me. 

I wish you all the best.
PS. I will be in Brno either at the very end of October or beginning of November...it depends on my period. I won't book my flight until i start taking Estrofem.


----------



## Roo67

winky - Hope EC goes well today, thinking of you

r x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Winky really hope all goes well today at EC
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

All the best winky.


----------



## wizard

Good luck winky I hope everything goes smoothly  

Wizard x


----------



## Felix42

Winky, hope all went really well with EC and you're now chilling out nicely at the Penzion!
I dreamt I was in Brno last night. Wish I was there to help keep you company Winky & explore all those favourite spots. Enjoy rubbing the twin dolls tummies!

I'm loving this discussion about maintaining contact with the heritage of our children. I must admit I find having a 3rd Danish, 3rd Czech, 3rd Yorkshire little one very exciting & feel that my and my child's connection with Brno and Copenhagen will grow and grow. 
It does still bother me that my child won't be able to trace his/her genetic mother, but I will be able to maintain links with Brno and hopefully other part Czech offspring of ours & I do have a lot of information on the genetic father too. 

Suity, best of luck with your decision making. It is a hard one and we need a crystal ball to try and second guess what is best for our children afterall. We can just do our best and be as thoughtful as possible about the choices we make and the potential consequences. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## winky77

Hey girls.....

....well I am at the Penzion ....forced myself to come back here but not really chilling..and itching to go wandering again soon! ......don't feel like I've had anything done at all...no pains or twinges ....did EC really happen?!?!?  well apparently it did cos I have a sheet here saying 10 eggs retrieved.  Good for an old bird who's been shedding them monthly for the last 31 years!  It was Marcel this time.....so that's a hat trick as all the boys have done me now....   No sign of S&M around this morning.....shame - had to make do with the pics on the walls.....all v quiet....but building looking great and new fancy reception area for consultations so obviously the empire is expanding! 

Marcel was quiet and bit broody when I went in .....actually had to ask him if he was Marcel as he wasn't for introducing himself....had brief response as he busied himself between my thighs....said he would talk to me after 'when I was calm'.....I'm always calm!?!?!  

Anyway he was much nicer later....had a brief chat about PGD....Marcel wasnt really advocating it but said to see on number of embies and to talk to Stepan.  


Have to say that I am enjoying staying at the Penzion Na Starem for a change.  It's small and cosy just 5 rooms and they bring you your breakie to your room and you just fill in a sheet saying what you want the nxt day>.  I got cheese and ham this morning and made some little rolls up to take to the clinic for after EC ! And as its halfway between town and the clinic I just walk everywhere...easy peasy! 

.Felix...loved your dream !....wish you were here !!!!  

.WInky


----------



## winky77

ps.......just got winked at on Match.com by a lovely bloke - widow with a cute toddler son.....perhaps this is my fall back position?!?!?


----------



## laurainhk

Winky,
good luck and lots of good vibes!
I am glad you enjoy the Penzion, i found it very cozy and convenient. After spending 8 nights there, it felt like home. Have you tried the teahouse in Mendlovo?

I am looking forward to going back in a month time. Is it busy? What's the weather like? I am a bit worried about the cold, and might bring my hot water bottle, just in case.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Winky, great news on the egg front . Hope they all get jiggy with the danish wrigglies tonight  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42

Winky, excellent news re the eggs .... & the wink! Goodness, the wonders of the old internet eh, a widower in the UK winks at a soon to be pregnant lady in the Czech Republic just back from egg collection. Sounds like the start of a classic chick flick to me. 

Will try & dream myself over to Brno again tonight. Are you meeting the FF couple tomorrow night? Do hope so as it'll break things up a little for you. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## kylecat

Fab news Winky!! Hope there's lots of action tonight in that petri dish!!!!  

Kylecat xxx


----------



## winky77

hello peeps.....me again! .....FF is my bit of sanity as I've now passed 48hours on my lonesome!  Was great to chat to CEM on the mobile today tho.....I was in tea shop so pretended she was sat next to me!  

LaurainHK.....haven't spotted a teahouse nr the Penzion yet.....can you remember which side of the square if walking across from here or what it is called? 

and phew...yes....I am meeting up with New Jersey couple for dinner tomorrow night.....have warned them I will have 3 days worth of conversation stored up !!!  Also having a massage with the bloke CEM recommended in the PM....so filling my time 2moro! 

Today after my enforced room rest I headed up to the centre.....had a lovely pedicure.....bliss!....and then a few hours in the Teahouse.....2 memories of bombay teas whilst typing up a work proposal!    Went to rub the bellies of the Twin dolls in Sparkeys toy shop but they don't sell them anymore....how very dare they!!!  Will just have to purchase on the internet instead then.....when the twins arrive!  Felt I had to buy something tho (just to challenge my hand luggage only situation!) and ended up buying a 30cm pregnant African wooden statue and a tiny wooden SWAN in honour of our group! oh hum !!


Lots of positive vibes around at the mo.....One of my Feb Brno posse had baby boy 6 weeks early this morning....all is well....and one of April posse got BFP with frostie yesterday.......hoping it all rubs off on me! 

Ok ..now off to watch a dvd and eat rest of takeaway pizza....couldnt face another dinner alone! 

..Winky


----------



## Roo67

winky - so sorry that you are on your lonesome at the moment, I've been out there twice on my own, but only for a couple of days and I really missed talking, not conversation as such but the actual act of talking iykwim ?!?!

I hope the massage helps fill some time, sounds glorious, could do with that myself. Enjoy your night tomorrow and hope you continue to get more company.

Look forward to tomorrows update

R x


----------



## lulumead

nice crop winky, hope good news tomorrow.xx


----------



## Damelottie

Nice crop Winky   

Winky/Felix - with donor embryos are the donors def from Czech republic? It occured to me that I didn't know the heritage of the donors. I guess I just assumed so but they have visitors from lots of places don't they. Have I gone mad?   . Anybody who goes for treatment could donate I guess couldn't they?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

LL I know in Spain they did say some were Spanish but some were other Europeans or South Americans

L x


----------



## madmisti

LL -I am pretty sure that the donor embies at Reprofit are created from egg donor's - either an un-needed back-up donor or if a de ivf cycle is cancelled - like mine was - plus sperm from their donor bank. They aren't 'left - over' embies from patients who have completed there family. So they are most likely Czech donors - though I guess it's possible that someone from another country but living in CR could be a donor.

Winky - hope those eggies are getting jiggy with thew Danish wrigglies tonight     Did S notice your massive weight loss?

lol
M x


----------



## laurainhk

Winky,
the fantastic Cajovna Stary Dvur (teahouse) is upstairs in Mendlovo Namesti, 11 (11, Mendel square), a great place where to sit for hours reading a book or chatting to locals. 
I used to sit on their terrace, but i guess now it's too cold for that.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky enjoy your massage.

   for fab fert rate x x


----------



## winky77

Oh...FFFF.........K ! 

Just phoned Reprofit.....only half the 10 eggs were mature - 4 of which have fertilised.....this is my worst ratio yet and I am feeling a bit crushed to say the least.  Of course I won't know grades until tomorrow and they are still talking 5 day transfer.  Can't decide if I should do PGD or not?!?!?  It has to be done on day 3 if at all.  Am about the email Stepan for some advice (wasnt him on the phone). 

So did they collect them too soon?  How come I had 14 plus good size follies and end up with this result.  I know it only takes one...but this really ups the pressure....the whole TTC thing is so stressful!  I know it only takes one.....
..Winky


----------



## Betty-Boo

Honey       you must be devastated.  
Hope S gets back to you soon with an answer re PGD.

Take care big hugs x x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Winky - have texted...couldn't reply online as was in a meeting. Am free from now for an hour or two - so if you want to chat, text me and I'll call you back (might as well let work pay for the overseas call...)

Hope you managed to get some clarity from S, thinking of you,
 
Suitcase
x


----------



## Damelottie

Winky - Hope you've got some clarity from S  

Cem - THANK YOU for the information regarding the donors  . Very happy - especially as I'd given Alfie a Czech middle name for him to have a bit of his heritage xx


----------



## Sima

Winky - I am so sorry   .  Let's hope you have 4 strong embryos going forward.  Sorry I can't help on the PGD but I'm sure you will get some really useful advice from the other ladies.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Winky really hope that you have 4 good ones.  Immature eggs are a nightmare, on my second cycle all my eggs were immature and I did feel robbed, on that cycle I did Gonal F only then moved to ARGC who said that LH should have been dampened down more and introduced more cetrotide and this was monitered more closely and sometime had it 3 times a day. They said it is quality not quantity that matters.

RePGD If you had 3 front runners I'd use them.  Hope S answers your q's

L x


----------



## Roo67

Winky - so sorry that you did not get better news today, I hope have heard back from Stepan now.

hope you've had a good night out and you let other people get a word in - as I'm sure you'll have a couple of days worth of conversations to let out  

thinking of you 

R xx


----------



## Felix42

Winky, so sorry you didn't get better news today. As the others say its quality that counts. Hope they continue to develop well overnight. Will be thinking of you. 
Hope you had a great massage and are having a lovely night out and a glass or two of wine while the embies are away!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## winky77

Hello everyone.....thanks for all your kind wishes ...it really does help knowing that everyone is routing for me.  

Well I've postponed going to Vienna tomorrow as Stepan has offered me a consultation at 12 to talk things through. Will get my embie quality results at the same time so will be clearer whether PGD is worth doing, and a definate decision on whether 3 or 5 day transfer (they said 5 on the phone earlier). 

After reeling about the results for an hour or so I dragged myself out and found the tea shop in Mendlova Namesti near me.....just for a change of scene before heading back to the Penzion for my blissful 2 hour massage with Henry.  Then went straight out with Lisa and Bob who arrived today......at last people to talk to !!!!.....and yes I haven't stopped chatting for a whole 5 hours!  We went for a big walk round Brno so I could show them around stopping for drinks in Cafe Onyx then dinner in the Wheel (chicken with blue cheese sauce of course!) and then an icecream from cafe Adria.  Lovely evening...excellent company!  And a good distraction for me not to dwell on embie numbers! 

By the way.....I think Heath Ledger is still alive!....bloke running the tea shop was the spit of him except skinnier and with hippy long hair !!!


...Winky


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Glad you are sounding much happier Winky - bit of company does you the world of good doesn't it  

Good luck for consultation tomorrow - excellent idea to discuss it all with S. As I said in the text earlier, he was very clear that PGD was recommended for me and I just went with that recommendation. I also had this feeling that egg quality was an issue as I'd had so many embies with fragmentation etc on previous cycles and the miscarriage which also indicates chromosome issues....
But every case is different and at least you can talk it all through with him face to face which is always better than on the phone

Have just been out for tapas with a friend from work and am feeling a bit ugh...been eating nothing but really plain stuff for so long that loads of tapas doesn't really agree with me!

Suitcase
x


----------



## winky77

Hi Suity.....thanks for your text ...it would have been lovely to chat but at that point I was being slathered with hot oil and soothingly stroked by the lovely Henry......I will hopefully sleep well tonight and no more spooky awakenings ...

lol

..Winky


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Forgot to say I got offered April 15th for EC for fresh DE cycle at Reprofit - wouldn't you know of all the dates in 2010, that's one of the only ones I can't do as it's the week we have our family holiday to celebrate my 40th, my aunt's 60th and my mum's 70th birthdays....posh cottage in Dorset all booked up months ago....
Am hoping that a) they can change the date by a few days for me, and even more so that b) the upcoming UK cycle works and I don't end up needing the Reprofit appt....

Hope S comes up with a donor for you soon Cem,

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

winky hope S can give you some answers tomorrow
L x


----------



## madmisti

Winky - hope S can help to make the decision clearer hun. Massage sounds lovely   Glad you had some good company this evening. Good luck for tomorrow  

Claire -yes I'm ok thank you    Bit nervous about whether AF will arrive on time after I stop the norethisterone on Friday - needs to arrive within 5 days    I hope S can match you soon - it is frustrating waiting when you just want to get on with it    Advantage of donor embies or eggs is at least the wait isn't affecting your chances as doesn't matter that your eggs are getting older every month!!
How's Boo?

Suity - I'm sure S could give you a different date if you explained. But hopefully you will be growing quite a bump by then anayway  

Felix - I know I've said it before but I love seeing your ticker going up 

Lol
Misti xx


----------



## winky77

another day in Brno Land......

...have woken up feeling more optimistic and upbeat today....can't keep the Winky down for long!  CEM....You are right about me being a tour guide!  It was commented on last night!  I spose inevitable as I have actually now spent the equivalent of a month of my life here out of the last 10 months ! 10% of my time.....now that does freak me out a bit !  I am surprised I havent started talking Czech by osmosis! 

...so today's plan.....shower....teahouse (of course)....clinic for consult.....banana milkshake and free wireless in Blueberry cafe (am trying not to spend £££££ eating out all the time and last few days have made lunchtime sandwiches out of my ample breakfast basket!!) ....park myself somewhere to do some work this PM.....perhaps a long walk if weather nice....has defo gone cooler the last few days and rained yesterday....!    Maybe an English film at cinema tonight....need to pick up new list for October....or another dvd?!

ps.....not liking the **** injections......got big lumps like extra **** cheeks from the ones I've done so far! 

..Winky


----------



## winky77

Hi Coco.....
Yep Czech equivalent of Gestone called Agolutin.....another thing to chuck at it this time round!  I know you did Gestone this last time....how did you find the injections?  Am kind of glad I do yoga as helps with that reaching around to the nether regions!! 

Am just about to do it now! 

.Winky


----------



## winky77

Just back from consult with lovely S......huge sigh of relief and embarassing little tear sneaking down my cheek in front of him cos all 4 embies are Grade 1 x 4 cells with no fragmentation ('perfect at this stage') ....am back feeling positive after yesterdays' shock. 

...had a little wobble when he was going thru the sheet as he said something about one...and I thought he meant only one embie  left but he was talking about the number of vials of sperm I have left. ....derrrrr

...I asked about whether we should have stimmed for an extra day and he said it was just one of those things and some could have deteriorated as a result.....so could have ended up with same or worst result. 

...have decided not to do PGD.....S said was up to me but lot of ££ to spend in the circs of having Grade 1s. 

..still don't know if doing 3, 4 or 5 day transfer tho......he said to phone at 8am 2moro and if 3 clear front runners we might as well put them back tomorrow.  If still all the same can develop further to choose best ones.....he won't put all 4 in....I was tempted to push for that   .  So I might be using that flight on saturday after all!  and Vienna might have to wait for another time! 

...One thing S did say which has thrown me a bit is that on average I am producing the Eggs and embyo quality of someone 5 years younger ....great news on one front but makes it so much harder to stick to my guns about this being my last go with my own eggs.....here's hoping thi s one works and I don't actually have to make that decision!!!!!

..Winky


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Brilliant news Winky - had been looking out for your update   Good luck for transfer....hope all the timings work out the way you want them to
Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

Fab news Winky         So pleased for you - go embies 

M x


----------



## Damelottie

Great news Winky


----------



## winky77

....just spent the afternoon in Mendlova teahouse with Heath Ledger Hippy man...... swear it's him!


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky brilliant news re embies   that they continue to grow as they have done x x x


----------



## Candee

Winky that is so excellent about the embryos!
Have everything crossed for you!     
Candee
x


----------



## Roo67

Aahh Winky - fabby news, so pleased for you, you so much more upbeat today.

I'm glad that you had a great time last night - are they in town for long?

r x


----------



## midnightaction

*winky* Sorry I haven't responded before, but fantastic news on your embies, I hope they continue to grow and divide over the next couple of days all ready to snuggle in when you get them back on board !! 

When you see S again this week tell him that he is a very naughty boy for not responding to my email !!  

Big hugs to all

Sarah xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Fnatastic nes I can't help on the 3 or 5 days as blasts have never been an option for me!


----------



## Damelottie

mini minx said:


> Winky brilliant news re embies  that they continue to grow as they have done x x x


OMG!! I'm so blooming tired, when I first read that I thought it said 'continue to grow as you have done'       .

I thought' blimey - they must be very good friends to get away with that'


----------



## Felix42

Great news Winky. So glad that the consult helped and S is upbeat about your embies. 

Fingers crossed for 3 front runners shortly. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,

    Just popping on to send      to your 4 embies, Winky, all sounding very promising  ,

    Misty, hope the witch behaves herself for you this month, I've got everything crossed, love to all the furbabies  .

      Felix, love the scan pic, very pretty profile, I think it's a girl  ,

          lots of love to everyone here, Rosi.


----------



## lulumead

great news winky...all looking good.xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Great news Winky    
Jovi x


----------



## madmisti

Lou -just noticed your ticker -E is 2 today!  ( well it is after midnight already    Hope he has a fab birthday - and you enjoy it too - and that he doesn't get the 'terrible twos!!!

Happy Birthday E       

Winky - lots of   &  for news tomorrow -can't help on the 3 v 5 day debate -but hope it becomes clear for you

Rosi - hello hun -thanks for asking after me    Going to be  a stressful next few days waiting for AF 9(though trying NOT to be stressed cos that will make her late for sure!!) **'s all well and say hi    Hoe your 'brood' all ok too - I am STILL waiting for pics    Howes it goign with the ex-ex? 

Lol
Misti xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lady L!!!  Blunt I can be but not that blunt!!      

Winky have everything crossed for 4 healthy perfect embies today.  Personally I'd go for blasts - am sure S will advise you tho honey.  Must admit I'd be bricking it tho in case anything happened.

           for your news today.  We're all rooting for you!!  

Happy birthday to E too!!


----------



## winky77

....hello peeps....

...have just spoken to Stepan.....3 x 8 cell grade 1s and 1x 7 cell grade 1 this morning.....he wants me to go in at 10am for transfer and is convinced they will be better off in my uterus than the dish.....

...you know that thing where you find yourself deferring to the doc as an authority figure but then afterwards start questionning yourself?!??!  Cant help but think about what I have read on the internet about the fact embies would still be in fallopian tubes at 3 days not the uterus. And tiny bit cynical that it is easier for them to do a friday transfer rather than cultivate for 2 more days and do an antisocial sunday!!!  I am wondering whether to phone him back or go up there earlier to discuss?  Or just go for it......have a chill out day letting them settle in before heading for flight tomorrow pm.....and save £160 on new flight and hotel room?!?!?

Am about to surf some more which may or may not help !!

..Winky


----------



## Betty-Boo

Honey my friend had a 3 day transfer and went on to have a gorgeous baby boy ..... so it can happen!!  Just think about all those women who didn't have the choice as 5 day transfers are relatively new in IVF speak.  So many clinics in the UK don't offer it as a choice!
At the end of the day you MUST go with what feels right for you - but listen to S - he so wants to help you fulfill your dreams...

Big hugs x x x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Does this help Probably not...

http://www.healthline.com/blogs/infertility/uploaded_images/Picture2-754593.png

Big hugs x x

/links


----------



## winky77

Thanks girls......decision made...! 

I got increasingly anxious and frantically surfed the net until the point I'd have to leave for the clinic and then phoned Stepan saying is it too late to change to a 5 day transfer....he was fine about it ....didn't really have to debate it.  I looked back at my Day 3 results from last 2 cycles (when I did go to 5 days) and altho in Feb I had 5 grade 1 x 8 celss,  in April on day 3 I had 2 x grade 1 8cells, 2 x Grade 1 7cells and 2 slower ones.....that was the decider really .....I have 3 grade 1 8 cells and a 7 cell this morning (which may be 8 cell by lunchtime anyway which is when I'd normally be phoning! ) so in a way is better than April! 

So I've now booked my flight for sunday eve from Prague - got it for £75 so pleased with that.  Now going to extend a night at the Penzion then heading to station to get 11.16 to Vienna for rest of day and evening!  Weight lifted of me!  

Fingers crossed they are looking good on sunday morning - 11am is transfer time. 

..Winky


----------



## Felix42

So pleased you've sorted it out Winky. That must be huge relief. I guess if you'd gone for 3 day, you'd always wonder about embie 4. 
Enjoy Vienna. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Glad you've made a decision you're happy with Winky  
Enjoy Vienna, and good luck for transfer on Sunday...
Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

Winky -great news on embies hun. Glad you made a decision you are happy with. Enjoy Vienna - you are more likely to come across someone to talk to in English there!!

M xxx


----------



## winky77

.....now you know I am very fond of Brno (maybe not quite as much as Felix tho!!)....but it aint half good to be out of there for the day!!! 

...unfortunately Vienna is a bit cold and wet today (and I'm still wearing fitflops and no coat!!) but it's just beautiful and I am feeling that little bit more cultured being here !  .....not easy to feel cultured when you grew up in Burnley you know!!  Only thing missing is someone to share it with...   but am trying to release my inner independant traveller once again! 

....I blew the diet tho and probably put 2 of the stones back on by indulging in an extortionately priced but delicious Sachertorte in the cafe of the Hotel Sacher......and then window shopped and mouched for a bit....and then I've spend the rest of the time in the Museum quarter....just done the Leopold Museum for two of my favourite artists , Egon Schiele and Gustav Klimt.  Havent time to go the HunterWasser house again tho (did that last December) altho he is my absolute favourite artist of all time.....hopeing the museum shop here will have some of his stuff anyway!!  Need 2010 calendar as I an annual ritual to get it from somewhere!! 

Have even done a few hours work on the train....just so I don't totally feel like I'm having another holiday!!! ...

..i hope those embies are behaving themselves back home alone in Brno!! 

..Winky


----------



## Felix42

Sounds gorgeous Winky. I still haven't made it to Vienna despite specially getting a Guide Book last time. Couldn't stand to leave Brno  Is the Klimt a permanent exhibition Winky. 
Hope those embies are having a fab time too. Such a shame you've not got company but I'm sure a bit of independant traveling & exploring does us all some good now & again. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## winky77

...back at the Penzion now! 

ooo you must take the lil one to Vienna sometime Felix!  You've done more of Brno than I have....I still haven't done the Lake, caves, Tugenhat villa or Oloumouc !!  I get rained off !  Hopefully crossing one of them off my list tomorrow tho! 

...just wanted to say to anyone coming out in near future....I really do recommend the Penzion Na Starem....LaurainHK was staying here when we met up in July and recommended it.  I just really like the feel of it....altho the Grand is good you really do feel you are in a hotel all week!....here you actually have a front door key and its all a lot more cosy and atmospheric. 

In fact I have this cunning plan.....I was thinking that when all us current abroadies have our Reprofit babies we could organise a little reminiscing trip back over here....and book out the whole Penzion (7 rooms) !!!  There's a long table in the corridor and we could organise a dinner and invite Stepan, Marek and the team around to meet the babies!  I am thinking in maybe 1-2years time?!?! A start in that familiarising the babies with their heritage and origins !! 

..Winky


----------



## Roo67

That sounds like a great idea Winky 
I felt like a change of scene when I was out in june, but everywhere was booked up.
I hope you've had a good day and are still feeling good about your decision - am willing your lil embies on

enjoy the rest of your trip 

R xx


----------



## madmisti

Glad you enjoyed Vienna Winky  . A houseparty with Repro babies is a fantastic idea!!  Could you let me know how much the Pension is /night - and are they single or double rooms? Have booked the Grand -but having stayed there so much already -and being there longer this time, wouldn't mind a change. Couldn't really justify the extra cost to rent an apartment, but the pension sounds like it might be a good compromise. Are they ok about you bringing food back to eat in your room? Maybe you could post about it on the places to stay thread.

Wil you get news of your embies tomorrow or do you just wait until you go in for ET on Sunday?

Sorry, just realsied this is a bit of a 20 questions post!!

Hope you have a nice day tomorrow before you are officially PUPO 

lol
Misti xx


----------



## winky77

Hi Misti...

I've got a twin room for single use at £37 a night including great breakfast brought to your room (and which most days I have used some of the rolls and cheese to make sarnies for later so I don't eat in restaurants twice a day!)  They have one single room which is about £35 I think.  So on the whole cheaper than what I've paid at the Grand before. Check out www.pension-brno.com. 

Location is nr Mendlova Square (behind the monastry and the bit where the accupuncture places are) so on tram line 1 - altho have to say I have just walked everywhere as is halfway between town and clinic (10-15 mins each direction). Great tea room nr here too!

Some aspects of the Penzion are a bit rustic - bathroom is a bit old fashioned and no bath in mine just hand held shower....but I quite like rustic!  The staff are lovely and really helpful. This morning I was behind reception using their computer to print off my boarding card for the new flight I booked!  

..Winky


----------



## madmisti

Wow - that's good value! And I think you said they have free Wi-fi?  Can you push the beds together to make a double - I hate sleeping in a  single bed    I will def check out the website - presumably you booked through that? Sorry for asking again but are they ok about you bringing food back to room?  Last time I got takeout pizza and smuggled the box into Grand as wasn't sure if it was ok ( not a seasoned traveller!), Cos I had tipped it vertical to hide it better, all the toppings had fallen off    Tea rooms sound nice - with Heath Ledger's twin  

Thanks hun - you should def be on commission as a tourist officer for Brno  

Lol
Misti xx


----------



## Maya7

Hi Winky

I think that when it comes to the 3 Vs 5 day transfer, you have to go with your instinct and yours was for 5 so that was the right decision.  Hope the embies are doing well and getting ready to bed in for the long haul on Sunday..

Take care
Maya


----------



## winky77

Morning Peeps....

am still mouching in the Penzion trying to decide what to do today.....basically where to park myself to do some work on a proposal and designing some training....is it saturday?!? ....has all blended into one this week.....

..I thought about heading out to Olympia where the other cinema is cos different films on there...but think it is big shopping place too and I darent buy anything else ....my hand luggage was pretty full on the way out and now I've got extra drugs, 2 new tops and a pregnant african statue to fit in it!!  Even my expert packing skills honed over years of back-packing are going to be challenged by this one! 

Misti.....no worries on bring food back.....I brought a pizza back one night and no one commented.  In fact in the eves there's usually no-one on reception unless they are expecting a late arrival guest.  You just let yourself in the main door with your own key.  My beds were pushed together when I arrived so sure that's not a problem...2 separate mattresses with wooden edged frame tho so not sure I'd want to lie on the middle bit! 


Ok....must make a decision where to head to !! 

..Winky


----------



## madmisti

Thanks for info Winky    Hope you found somewhere nice to sit and work (sorry for 4 letter swear word  )  Did you hear how embies are doing today or do you just go in tomorrow for transfer?

Claire - always worth chasing S up - he gets so busy. Annoying about prices rising though - hope you hear back from  him soon so you can start booking etc.

Last day of norethisterone today and then wait for AF - so it'll be best knickers on under white trousers, and taking no 'feminine hygiene ' products out with me  

lol
Misti x


----------



## lulumead

Misti hope AF arrives at the right time.

Winky - good luck for tomorrow.
xx


----------



## winky77

Thanks for the wishes for 2moro.....

..So today.....some of you have already been texted on the latest Winky wonky adventures ....

...so I decides to take advantage of the crisp blue afternoon and head out on the Number one tram to the Lake a few miles away.....halfway there my cousin phones so I have this half cryptic conversation about embies and transfers blah blah....but not bothering too much with discretion on a crowded tram cos they mostly dont speak English, right ?!? ....but once off the phone the bloke across leans over to say hello 'I heard you speaking English'....turns out he is a Londoner working in Brno.....oh my gawd, what did he hear/understand about my phone conversation ?!??!?  Embarassment aside we start to chat, as you do....he asks what I am doing in Brno of course....   oh just mouching around, good location to go to Vienna and off to Prague tomorrow blah blah.... feel like I've got a big sign on my head saying FERTILITY FRIEND......anyway he tells me the Lake is half drained cos of an algae problem....oh I said....maybe I'll be getting straight back on the tram again...I ask if there are cafes down there for lunch....we carry on chatting and hit the end of the line (he's missed his stop)....he had also told me the end of the line was my stop (turns out I'd missed mine too but didnt realise at that point) ....but he says he'll cross over to go back to his stop...he's going to watch a rugby match....asks if I fancy coming there instead of the Lake....I hesitate.....he looks a little crestfallen....I say well I want to see the Lake and grab some lunch but tell me the tram stop cos I might come later..... (yeah right...of course I forgot the tram stop didnt I!!) .....so I walk away.....

...and then think...you MAD BIRD.....I've been on my lonesome for all but 5 hours and a few clinic chats since last sunday...and there was a chance for an impromptu afternoon with a nice looking chap....and I dont go for it !?!? Instead I wander around for 10 minutes thinking where is the rather large lake that should be here....eventually realise I have gone 2 stops too far...so back on the tram....

..so I get to the Lake....lovely and worth a trip...go for long walk, eat lovely pizza.....take some photos of the SWANS...yes girls there were SWANS there ....saw that as a good omen !!

..eventually get tram back to town, half hoping said bloke would get back on at some point...but no....so instead I get off at Mendolva Square and then decide to get the free bus out to Olympia, big shopping / entertainment place....not for shops tho as already 5pm....ok shops were still open....but I was good!....went to see Ghosts of Girlfriends Past (a record - 3 cinema trips in 6 nights!!) ...sneaked some chicken from KFC once finished and then go for bus.....oh shoot...last bus back to my square left at 9.10pm....an its now 9.30pm... I try to find someone who speaks English....nada....I am going on about Brno centrum..and pointing at my bus stop sign and making universal cut throat gesture. Eventually I am persuaded ...in Czech...to get on another bus....I swear it heads the opposite direction on the bypass tho....but eventually I see signs for Brno (Olympia is about 5 miles out of town)...and then I spot Tescos and recognise that I am at the other side of the main station...hurrah....just a tram ride back to the Penzion...phew....had visions of ending up in Bratislava or something! 

..Winky


----------



## lulumead

SWANS definitely a good omen.  Re:man, you are obviously focussing on your babies at the moment, you never know you might bump into him again some day  

xx


----------



## wizard

Good luck with transfer Winky.

Wizard x


----------



## Felix42

Wishing you lots of  for later today Winky!
It'll be brilliant to have your embies back aboard. PUPO then a BFP!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## indekiwi

Good luck Winky - hope you have a fabulous first day of being PUPO!

A-Mx


----------



## Felix42

Not long now til you're a PUPO lady Winky. 

Hope all goes very smoothly today. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## lulumead

hope all gone well Winky...look forward to seeing you on the 2WW.

xx


----------



## winky77

HURRAH.....am now PUPO with 3 GRADE 1 HATCHING BLASTS !!!!!  Best embies I've ever had....and a 4th one expanding that might still make it to being a frostie.  Stepan was on top form.....we had quite a laugh.....I so love that guy!  He said he was very pleased (actually announced my results when he spotted me in reception and clapped!)...no discretions as usual as there was another couple there too!!  I couldn't have cared less tho....I was so ecstatic!!! 

When we went into his office S grabbed my hands and said he was delighted and very surprised - I said 'why cos I am so OLD??!'  He laughed and said 'you are not old just older than most people who might get these results' .....   He said that if I was 2 years younger he woulnt let me do 3 but the triplet odds are only 1-2%.  I am quite relaxed about it....after 12 embies failing to stick, a fibroid and antibodies....there's no way all 3 would stick! 

so S said lets aim for twins.....and he doesnt want to see me back there unless I am bring them to visit him!  I got an amzing pic....all 3 actually hatching !!  and got S to pose for a pic by the Reprofit sign in reception too!!  I'm a total groupie!!!

I had accupuncture beforehand and I am now on the bus to Prague...about to listen to my Zita West meditation again.......



...Winky


----------



## Felix42

Couldn't be better Winky. Soooooo pleased for you and sounds like a hoot with S. He is great isn't he?! Wishing you a healthy, happy 8ish months ahead or a bit less with twins. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## madmisti

Winky -fantastic news -woohooo!!!!  Congratulations on being PUPO with such fab embies! Hope you enjoybeing PUPO and you get a wonderful BFP at end of 2ww    Safe journey home

lol
Misti x


----------



## lulumead

ooh winky...I just nearly started   at your news, and I only started my injections last night  
brilliant brilliant brilliant....surely statistically someone on here should have triplets    and that would provide even more stories for the book.
rest up...xxx


----------



## blueytoo

Winky I am SO pleased for you, 3 hatching blasts is fantastic news!! Keeping everything crossed for you!

Claire xx


----------



## Candee

Winky that all sounds so brilliant and the next time you seem Stepan, he can hold the twins while you take another photo!   
Candee
x


----------



## winky77

Thanks Peeps!   Your best wishes really help.  

I am feeling very optimistic altho I am still having that awful thought every time I go to the loo that they might have dropped out in some random public toilet!   

I am now in Prague...took the embie musketeers to the Chocolate museum to kill a bit of time and start their education in all things important to their mama!  Now sat in my fave little cafe with free wireless of course....corner of Old Town Square but tourist just dont seem to see it and is alway empty despite having the best cheesecake ever and a lovely bloke working here that I remember from last time even if he doesnt remember me!! 

Have another 2.5hrs before I need to go to the airport - wonder if I can get away with staying here until then?!?  Have done Prague 3 times this year already so not much else to see and much as I love it I think its best not to be wheeling my little suitcase around too much!!   I have some work to catch up on so will do that instead!

Lol

..Winky


----------



## wizard

Winky that's brilliant news.  How exciting!   

Wizard x


----------



## Maya7

Congrats on being PUPO Winky ... Sending you loads of     for the next 40 weeks or so..

You were lucky to get S in such good form - M refused to allow me to transfer 3   ... 

Take things easy for next couple of weeks and look after yourselves  


Maya


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Said it on the text, but fabulous news Winky - SO happy for you
Hope you had a good trip home, got everything crossed for you for a positive outcome at the end of 2 weeks   
Suitcase
x


----------



## Sima

Winky - what fab embryos you have there.  Well done you. Good luck on the 2ww.  I hope you have a safe trip back home.


----------



## Felix42

Hope you're safely home Winky and work trip tomorrow isn't too exhausting. 

Misti, hope you're getting ready for next trip. 

Mini, any sign of a resolution over the Falklands yet?

CEM, hope you will hear soon about the donor embryos. 
Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## winky77

I am home !  In bed already.....both cats clamouring for attention....just about to do my Zita West!  Got a day working at home 2moro legs in air !!!


----------



## madmisti

Winky - Good to hear the 4 of you are  home safe   Hope the 2ww flies by  

Maya -that would be because it was your first IVF so they wouldn't have wanted to risk it with 3. As Winky has had a few failed implantaions, they would have felt it safer to put 3 back  

lol
Misti xx


----------



## Roo67

Glad you are home safely Winky - rest up as much as possible  - I'm sure the 2ww will fly by.I've loved hearing all your stories, i hope you have jotted them down for your book. 

Maya - M wouldn't put 3 back for me either - even though it was my 5th ET

R x


----------



## laurainhk

winky,
well done!  Good luck with those precious embies.
My trip to the lake was easy enough, but after circling the lake i felt quite bold and decided to visit nearby castle (Name sounds like Veveri) I started walking and after 1 hour i still hadn't reached the castle,  so i  wanted to take the bus. Well, you couldn't buy bus tickets anywhere, and the bus conductor didn't let me get on without a valid ticket. I had to turn tail and walk for another hour. All together i must have walked for 15 miles that day.

Enjoy the 2ww, and keep us posted.


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Excellent news Winky  
Wishing all the best for the 2 ww    
Take care
OneStep


----------



## winky77

Interesting on the 2 vs 3 stuff.....at my first IVF at Reprofit last December Stepan would also only transfer 2.  But I am now pushing 43 and this is now my 5th IVF cycle plus a FET too....and the last 2 I had 3 transferred and did immune protocol but still no stickies .  I've been looking back at the quality of embyros I've had transferred and this is the first time I've had hatching ones and first time all 3 have been Grade 1.  That alongside the fact I've lost weight and extra progesterone must all mean my chances to get pregnant are higher this time.....   

Although the odds of triplets are so very very low but that doesnt mean that there's not part of me that freaks out at the thought of that happening   .....so please please please no jokes about it !!!  .  I need to put that thought out of my head and concentrate on staying stress free in the hope that one or two will may stick.  I am as optimistic as I have ever been....

..Winky


----------



## midnightaction

Firstly massive congrats on being PUPO winky, and with 3 fantastic embies as well   

This 2 v's 3 thing is rather interesting because on both of my cycles at Reprofit Stepan has wanted to transfer 3 embies and I have insisted on 2 because for me the thought of 3 is too scary for words. It is very strange that he is so adamant that I consider 3 especially at my age but I can only guess that my embies are always of pretty bad quality and very slow in developing that I assume he is thinking I need all the help I can get   

Oh well different strokes for different folks  

Big hugs to all 

Sarah xx


----------



## winky77

Hi Sarah....

...your embies can't be that bad as you got blasts didnt you?  Tis probably cos you're young and lower risk if a multiple pregnancy did happen and would probably have twice as much energy as us oldies to run round after more than one!  

..Winky


----------



## Felix42

It is interesting to see how they decide 2 or 3 embryos maximum. When I wanted 3 put back, Stepan would only let me after considering how many DE transfers I'd had. Presumably with you Midnight, Stepan was considering your previous history of transfers. I'm sure it didn't have a bearing on the quality of your embryos themselves as, as Winky says they were blasts weren't they and looked good. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## midnightaction

Yeah they were blast this time and looked quite good, I think it's like you say he was going on previous transfers and making a decision based on that.........who knows he might even offer me 4 next time !!! 

*winky* I don't doubt for one second that you would be able to run rings around me, you sound super fit and full of energy and I can't wait to slob on the couch and pig out most of the time..........I am the laziest person ever !!! 

Sarah xx


----------



## blueytoo

Stepan has said I can have 3 blasts transferred if I get that many. I thought I was going to have to argue my case but I just asked and he said yes. I think he looks at overall number of cycles and not just how many transfers as well as other factors, if you've chemical pregnancies or miscarriages and whether or not you have any tested immune issues too. Somebody on their first or second cycle is a very different patient to someone on their 5,6,7,8,9,10th etc 

Ditto someone who isn't on any added drugs or someone who is seeking IVF because they are single and not because they have IF. 

Luckily he seems far, far, far more reasonable about numbers to transfer than this country, he is inline with America which is fab for many of us  

Claire xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

It's really strange how we all come at this from different angles ... I'm thinking seriously of only having 1 put back next time - obviously depends on quality of embies etc... 
Winky congrats on being pupo - everything crossed (feeling quietly optimistic for you x x )
Big hugs mini x x


----------



## madmisti

First of all I have to say a massive well done to Winky, Mini and Lou for their AMAZING ongoing weight loss!!      What willpower and commitment!! 

Interesting re number of embies - I must admit I haven't given it a huge amount of thought. Only had two embryo transfers - both embryo adoptions where you are offered 2 blasts so i juts went with it. This will be my first IVF so not sure what I will do if offered three? needf to think about it I suppose!!

And I am pleased to announce that the witch arrived last night - bang on time. So now I can finally start to believe it might happen this time!!Never been so pleased to see her!!

And Winky, I have booked the Pension for my stay -was geting bored of the Grand, and it is cheaper with free WiFi  

lol
Misti xx


----------



## RichmondLass

I had made my mind up I would ask for three as I didn't mind the idea of twins and really wanted it to work.  (I thought I'd rather have two than none!) But the consultant was insistent that the embryos were such good (top) grades that two was enough - especially as it was first time.  

However she did say she'd be happy to put in the three frosties next time as they weren't quite as good and I guess they do lose a little in frosting.

Her line was that their job was to create one, healthy baby per pregnancy which I felt I had to respect.

Still a bit disappointed there arent two in there baking away though!

RLxx


----------



## Felix42

CEM I had 3 DE put back but only after 3 unsuccessful DE transfers (incl the miscarriage). S definitely wouldn't have agreed to 3 had it been my first DEIVF. 

Great news re AF Misti. 

love Felix xx


----------



## madmisti

I'm sure that they take everything into account when deciding and it is actually good to know they don't just offer everyone the same but consider your history, embryo quallity etc.  I definitely wouldn't have 3 put back from egg donor as too risky ( unless one of them is poor quality)!

Thanks for your good wishes on arrival of AF ladies!! Until now this tx cycle has felt very theoretical but now that I have started meds etc, it is starting to feel more real  

Take care all
Misti xx
PS - Welcome back RL - glad you had fab holiday


----------



## Candee

Good-luck Misti, hun!   
Everything crossed for you!
Candee
x


----------



## wizard

Misti wishing you mountains of luck this cycle, so pleased it all seems to going much more smoothly this time round.

Wizard x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Misti - all the best honey...

Well I've now had it confirmed .... I'm off to the Falklands so have to cancel all txing for the time being.  Not sure when or if I'll be back on the roller coaster.  Will have to email S tomorrow and cancel next cycle        
On a good point tho  -  I MAY return to Plymouth on my return!! Yay!!!!!!

Big hugs mini x x


----------



## Roo67

Oh Mini - I'm so sorry that you have to cancel your treatment and that your posting is conrifmed. When do you go ?

we must get together before you go.

R xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Am off down south in Feb but hoping to move back to Plymouth this side of christmas. Gotta pack up married quarter etc etc ... Courses to do too....
Bit sad but also looking forward to a change of scenery.  Wanted to be pregnant before 41st but that ain't gonna happen unless I'm a     girl in the falklands (blokes out number girls about 30 to 1!!)     
Gotta stay positive or else I'd crack!!


----------



## indekiwi

Mini, I like your 30 to 1 odds.    

I'm so sorry to hear that you're having to postpone your tx plans though - at least with DE time is not quite so important (I guess not a huge comfort right now  ).  And Scotland's loss is certainly the South West of England's gain from the sounds of things.    I really hope you keep posting....

A-Mx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Inde - it'll be great coming home as family are all down south so can build a fab network ... sad to say bye to Scotland in some ways (winky   ) but happy in many others....
Would recommend a meetup in the falklands but prob a bit too far!!    
Will keep posting and keep in touch though ... will take more than that to keep me away x x


----------



## winky77

oh Mini... Winky is             

What am I gonna do without you?!??!?!.....thought you'd be moving into my basement flat for your maternity leave so we could look after all the bubbas together ! 

Mind you.....that blokes to gals ratio sounds mighty tempting......I think we will all just have to have vicarious     as you'll have to be doing it for all the singlies!!!! 

whoops.....flight being called !!! gota a go...


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Mini with those odds who knows what may happen    

Sorry about having to delay tx hun, great you'll be going home though at the end of your trip though  
Love & Hugs
Jovi x


----------



## Felix42

Mini, I said already on the DE thread but wanted to send  here too. Definitely recommend that you ask S to postpone not cancel DE. You could time it for when you should definitely be back and can always change it later if need be. Then if the ratios in the Falklands don't do the trick you have something else to think about while you're hopefully having fun with those numbers. 

Yeah Misti, being on the meds definitely makes it all feel real. 
Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

Mini - find me a decent looking penpal please


----------



## madmisti

Mini - so sorry hun  - though you seem very philosophical about it!  I'm sure S could just swap you dates around for when you're back - someone will be happy to get tx earlier than expected, and you won't have a year or whatever to wait by cancelling now and then going on list later when you come home.  Glad there is a silver lining in that you'll go back hoem afterwards.  Wishing you al the luck in the world hun.

Ok, so AF has completely disappeared now   - please come back!! I need to shed this lining properly and then build up new one.  Worried allover again that will get repeat of last month  

Will see what's happening by tomorrow morning and contact Stepan

Lol
Misti


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Mini -   
So sorry you're having to postpone for a while, but that's all it is - a postponement, so don't give up (I know you won't  ) and don't lose touch either  

Hope to see you before you go - if you can't make the main meet, perhaps we can organise a 'Mini' meet (sorry, terrible pun there   ) to wave you off and wish you well down South....

Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

Well, wouldn't you bl**dy know it. Having celebrated arrival of AF, only bled for 24hrs and very light and then completely stopped. Sure that f*****g depot is still playing havoc  . Got lining scan tomorrow to see what the hell is going on.

Have a horrible feeling this cycle is going to go same way as last one  

An anxious
Misti xx


----------



## blueytoo

Hi everyone

Tiny update from me, I am booked into my GP tomorrow to have my day 3 FSH,LH etc done and today I took my first BCP. Going to be taking it back to back now with no break until January when I start stims. I have bled through the BCP many times and it is brilliant at controlling my AF so Stepan and I decided to make sure I need to start with this period.

Feels like a positive step forward anyway, even if it's just a small one. Also hoping to get to London in next couple of weeks for repeat level 1 immunes (as it's been two years or more since last lot) and the full level 2 immunes too.

Hope everyone is ok. Misti - OMG I can't believe this is happening again. I really hope the scan brings good news.  

Mini - I've said it elsewhere but I'm sorry you have to postpone tx    

Claire xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Misti - believe you me that aint the depot.

I had the same with norethisterone.  Wouldn't touch that stuff with a barge pole!  Main reason I ended up failing with own eggs and down the donor route - totally messed my body up.

Have you emailed S?  Here's hoping it all sorts itself out soon x x x


----------



## winky77

Misti......but your WHITE PANTs on.....that'll bring it back..my AF sometimes comes and goes over a few days so it could just be that. Hope so.  

CEM ....ta for text chuck....tried to reply but flippin blackberry is playing up today....I am getting texts but everything I have tried to send since last night is just saying Pending ?!?!?!?  what do I do ?!?!?

i finally watched the Twin programmes today.....very interesting but oh how I     when the little chinese girl twins had to leave each other  ...... 

...the weird 2ww dreams have also started.....last night it was my ex husband dressed up as Big Bird in my back garden trying to communicate something to me but he was dubbed so I had to watch him on a big video screen instead and he'd made this elaborate whole tv programme about how we should be together and the last 12 years apart was just him practising to come back as a better husband for me....then turned out that in addition to the 2kids he has that I know about , he had also had twins recently....but he was still saying all of that was just practice for me?!?!?!?  And all the while I was watching the video random old and new friends kept turning up to vote on what I should do.....and i was feeling more and more trapped and out of control.......now what the heck does all that mean?!?!??!  Am frightened to go to bed tonight for fear of what tonight's dreams will bring ! 


...Winky


----------



## madmisti

Winky - thank you for making me smile on a difficult day   Never mind the fertility journey book, you could write one just of your dreams.!! Very VERY weird   I'm sure some budding Freud or Jung would love to study you!!

Well, Stepan has said try not to worry ( but the trouble is he said that when I didn't bleed at expected time last cycle, and then I had the massive bleed and all cancelled, so hard to be reassured really!). 

I know my own body and up to having the depot I had clockwork regular cycles - no matter how stressed or anything else I was - so I know it is the depot affecting things. It stays in your body ( it is slow release  -that's why it is a called a depot) for 12 weeks.

Hoping I'm not throwing good money after bad by having scan tomorrow as Stepan didn't answer my question about whether it it will actually tell us anything - eg if they see a lining, can they actually tell whether it is old lining I need to shed or new one growing? Have re-emailed him back and just hope he replies first thing tomorrow. Will also ring Birth Co and see if they can shed light. Don't really want to spend over £100(including travel) plus over 4 hrs travelling if it is pointless anyway! But if it WILL be useful, then I'll have it of course - I need to know!! Stepan said keep taking drugs (which of course i was doing!) and if Day12-14 scan shows poor lining, he'll cancel then - but that would just be devastating - I'd rather know now if they can tell.

Anyway, I'm waffling!!

Sorry for me post - I just have this terrible dread that it is going to be a repeat of last month  

Off for a sleepless night 

Misti x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Misti  that is awful for you     that everything is on track for you.

     

Not sure if anyone's planning on going out in Jan but I've got flights booked with priority boarding - cost me £36 return!! I can't use them - but might be an option for someone else That way all you would have to pay is the name change fee which will prob be cheaper than buying flights from scratch .... just a thought....  I can't get the money back - being drafted to another country at short notice isn't a reason for not going!!!!  Typical Ryanair...

S has got back to me and says to contact him in July and he'll hopefully squeeze me in on my post operational leave .... fab!!!  So now have about 11 months to get superfit and ready for FINAL TX!!!! Unless am lucky out in the Falklands


----------



## madmisti

Claire - you beat me to it. Extortionate amount but that is what they charge for any change  How much can it possibly cost them to change a name on a computer -charges like that should be regulated/banned  

Well, I managed to get Stepan on his cell - he speaks faster than I can and English isn't his first language!!  Asked him if it's worth me having a scan today but he seems to think everything will be ok and said not to bother. So now I am stuck between trying to be reassured by that and saving myself £100 (and waiting till scheduled scan next Friday) or spending the money and making 4 hr round trip for peace of mind! Have only had 2 hrs sleep and feel rubbish, so really don't feel like travelling etc, but maybe the reassurance is more important.

Aggh - waffling again as just can't decide. Wish I could just pop round to clinic for free scan like you can when out there - it's all so easy!

Will let you know what i decided later
   

M x


----------



## madmisti

Claire - online check in is now compulsory. The regulators made airlines start showing the real flight price (they used to be allowed to advertise it without the taxes etc). I believe any charges which are not optional should be shown in flight price. Check in charge is not optional, credit card charge is not optional    Hope the programme shames them.

As for me, decided to forego scan today but also decided that I won't worry  - well inevitable I will, but not going to get tied up in knots over it. I then had another 2 hrs sleep and woke up feeling much better  . I will find something indulgent to treat myself to with some of the £100 I saved by not going today!

So, praying for no further bleed, and that lining is building up nicely  

I have been using cryptic clues on ******** to tell FF friends what is going on  - using all the acronyms like AF.I could even sign off as M  - a double pun given my FF moniker!! It is fun playing secret agents - and I have to wonder what my non FF friends are making of it all - particularly those who don't know I am TTC  

Lazy day with laptop, book and **'s then out to friends tonight - much better than a slog up to London!

Thanks for support ladies
lol
Misti xx
Misti xx


----------



## Felix42

Misti, sounds like a good call to forego scan today and chill out.  for the worrying you've got at the moment though.  that things will go smoothly from now on and you will be PUPO in no time. 

Winky, loved the cryptic dream. Mmm, pregnancy gives you vivid dreams.  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## winky77

ha ha......well I have a belly full of tapas and keep burping chorizo smells so heck knows what dreams that's going to spur tonight! 

Misti....i hope it all becomes clear in next few days....a treat sounds good...and loving the FF cryptic stuff.....I like to play at that too....was especially good last Easter when I could talk about having got lots of eggs and that I was going to eat 3 of them.....!!

Shame on flight Mini......sounds like you'll end up like me......I 'lost' 2 Bratislava to Edinburgh flights last weekend and ended up buying the Prague to Edinburgh one for sunday instead just so I could get home !  Was no point changing them to anything or anyone else. 

lol
..WInky


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky give me a shout if you want to meet tomorrow ... won't be having chocolate just yet - weigh in monday and need to shift the excess from butlins!!!


----------



## Betty-Boo

Cem honey I know its a support thread - but there's no thought for others feelings. 
Rant over - decaf coffee for me I think....    
big hugs x x


----------



## midnightaction

Stepan is on holiday in Rome at the moment ( I got a really sweet email from him saying how sorry he was for not getting back to me ) which is why he may not be getting back to everyone ASAP  

Big hugs to all  

Sarah xxx


----------



## winky77

am sure S will come up trumps for you CEM!   and yes you are definately low maintenance....I think most of us singlies are....we're independant and resilient to be going down this route in the first place....personally I think that S most definately loves us singlies the best ....and me especially!!


----------



## lulumead

misti - good to hear things are progressing, sending    that it all turns out ok.

Mini - only just replying to the news that you are off to falklands...hoping you get lucky out there or have some fun trying. good to hear you can get going on return if not.

cem - good luck with pinning stepan down (hmmm i think lots of people want to do that don't they  )

love to all the other abroadies     

xx


----------



## midnightaction

*cem* He didn't say when he would be back but he did say I was in his diary to sort as soon as he is home, hopefully your name is right there next to mine 

I sent you a PM, not sure if you got it or not as my PM's have been playing up and not sending or recieving messages, even though it says it has 

*winky* I agree Stepan absolutely loves us singlies 

Sarah x x


----------



## winky77

I also just posted a subtle post on Sept thread....just trying to be helpful...and want to encourage others to post who have gone quiet! 


But CEM......at the crucial transfer moment I had my foot in his warm armpit......that's practically   in my book!  

...oh how sad we are.....!


----------



## Betty-Boo

And yes reckon S is highly entertained by us singlies!!!

Lulu thanks for the well wishes      for this cycle honey x x


----------



## Felix42

Yes S definitely must love us singlies. We only bother him with the important stuff and get on with sorting ourselves out the rest of the time. Lovely to hear he's in Rome. Deserves some time off - once he's sorted you both out CEM and Midnight. 

Hope everyone's doing ok. Winky, you sound so upbeat.   Misti, hope the meds are not driving you too mad!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## madmisti

Glad you're all fighting over Stepan -that leaves Marek all for me!!

I do think they need to sort something out ar Repro re emails. Somewone should screen them so S only gets the essential ones (apparently he even gets ones asking about hotels, flights etc  )  And even when he is on leave, he STILL deals with them all -poor man never gets  break. Worried he will burn himself out  


Sarah and Claire - hope you get news soon  


Misti xx


----------



## midnightaction

*Claire* Not sure which date I sent the PM to you, I have had to delete everything in my outbasket to try and get it to work. It's ok though it was nothing really important just some general witterings form me !! 

I have a telephone consult with Dr Sher at SIRM on 26th Oct so hoping he can shed some light on a few things and maybe give me a new treatment plan I can try and use at Reprofit.

*misti* You can have Marek if you like, I prefer Marcel, I like how tall he is........and i don't even like boys !! 

Sarah xxx


----------



## madmisti

Hey Sarah - what's with 'giving' Marek to Mini - it's ME who wants him  (and me he loves best!!)   Assuming Ben Fogle isn't available  



Hope everyone is having a nice weekend - at least it's stopped raining after the awful last couple of days!

Lol
Misti xx


----------



## Felix42

We are lucky to have such a wonderful clinic and doctors aren't we? All lovely and I can't imagine feeling like that about any other clinic/doctors. 
It certainly adds to the experience of treatment I must say. 

Definitely like the idea of us all booking out the Penzion when our wee ones come along. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## midnightaction

*misti* Sorry I noticed I let mini have Marek and then I went back and changed it straight away........it is the excitement of Strictly Come Dancing that made me type it all wrong !! 

Of course if mini wants Marek as well you are just gonna have to learn to share 

*Felix* Would love a babies and bumps (and bumps in the making ) trip to Brno 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Felix42

I like both Marek & Stepan but on the whole I think my fave is Stepan as he's cheeky as well as lovely. 
Definitely must do the bumps, babes & bumps in making pilgrimage Sarah. Will be so lovely. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## winky77

Excuse me but Mini is off to the Falklands with a ratio of about 1000 men to every woman.....and you're giving her M as well?!??!  That can't be right!!  We can invite all of them to dinner when we have our Brno Bumps and Babes reunion and then its anyone's game! 



..Winky


----------



## Damelottie

Is S on holiday? Ahhh - I had a very sweet 'e' mail from him today and he said A was beautiful. What a nice man


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Claire hope you've got the perfect match soon  

Sarah lots of luck for your telephone conversation     



Love
Jovi x


----------



## Felix42

Aww, isn't that sweet what S said LL. Isn't it nice that he takes an interest in the babies he helps us to have. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## midnightaction

*Jovi* Thanks hun, I am hoping that Dr Sher might be able to give me some answers that others Dr's might not have been able too. I know that Feisty and Coco on here have both spoken to him and he has given them some really valuable information 

I am so sorry that I haven't kept up with your story, I guess after the negative I tended to blend into the background a bit , but now I am back with a vengence, sorry to see from your siggy that your cycle was abandoned 

*LL* Stepan is very right, A is scrummy gorgeous ! 

Sarah xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hear hear Sarah - A is just simply yummy!!!!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

A is just adorable  

Glad to have you back Sarah  , I wrote conversation instead of consultation but you know what I meant


----------



## Felix42

& a credit to his mummy LL! Gorgeous Abroadie baby. 
Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Felix - won't be long and there will be another abroadie scrummy baby!!!!

Must say all reprofit babes are simple gorgeous!!!!

x x x


----------



## Felix42

Do hope so Mini. If my little one is even half as gorgeous as Alfie I'll be delirious.

& yes Reprofit babies are scrummy.  May there be many more of them on here!  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## madmisti

LL - I'm sure S really appreciates photos and news of Reprofit babies - and it is hard to see how anyone couldn't think Alfie is gorgeous   Those drs work so hard - especially Stepan -and their reward is the success stories. I suppose Czech patients visit with their LO's , so must be harder for them with us 'foreigners' so they must appreciate news    So glad you are already sorting out dates for more tx for a sibling - so exciting!

And it is true that all 'their' babies seemn particularly gorgeous!!!

lol
Misti x


----------



## Felix42

Would be lovely to take our little ones to see Uncle Stepan some time wouldn't it? 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## madmisti

Thanks Felix  

I love Winky's idea of taking over the Pension - and inviting the drs for dinner!! Would be wonderful. Let's have some more Reprofit babies for us singlies   

M xx


----------



## Debs

New home ladies,

Admin will restore part 7 asap.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hello honeys - I know we'd all love our abroadies part 7 back - but in the mean time ... sending lots of hugs.  Feeling very battered and bruised at the mo.       
Winky how are you honey  You look so fabulous yesterday!!  Positively blooming!! x x


----------



## Sima

Hi Mini - I thought I would come and join you on the new thread.  Are you still sad about your move?  I'm so sorry.  I know it just seems to be one delay after an another but the wait will be worth it in the end.  How did you get on with your packing?

I've booked my flight out to head out to Serum.  My initial appointment will be on 28 Oct.  I'm not sure what to expect but I've heard good things about the clinic so far.  I will be having an aqua scan as well as a consultation and then it will be decision time about what to do about my fibroids.  It looks as though I might have to go through a myomectomy after all   but if it means that I can then move forward onto the next part of my plan then so be it.  The timing is not great but hopefully I will be able to have the op before the end of the year and I can then try and schedule my DE treatment in Spring/early summer next year.  

I'm losing track with the abroadies at the mo.  Who else is out there


----------



## lulumead

Hi Sima,

Glad that you have a plan of action, even though sounds a bit full on and not pleasant.  I don't know what a myomectomy is, but I'm guessing something you'd rather not have to do   

Good to have a date for appointment which is not very far away.

I have no idea of whose doing what at the moment...my brain has gone to hormonal drug mush.  
xx


----------



## Felix42

Thanks Mini.  Until Abroadies Part 7 is back, here's it's front page updated to help everyone feel at home (cheers for sending a copy, Lou  )

*
Let's hope there's loads and loads more  coming our way....*

 *Current and imminent treatment* 

  *Reprofit,Czech Republic *  

Sohocat - 7 - 14 Dec (DE IVF) 

Feistyblue - 13 - 22 Jan (OE IVF) 

Mini - 2010 (DE IVF) 

LaurainHK - 2010 (OE IVF) 

  *Abroadie mums, babies, mums to be and bumps*  

SuzieB (Reprofit) - DEIVF  Meredith born 26/11/2008 

Orchidsage (Reprofit) - DEIVF   - Born 24/03/2009 

Lady Lottie (Reprofit) DEFET  Alfie born 31/07/09 

Maya (Reprofit) OEIVF  J born 12/08/09 

Obeline (Reprofit) OEFET   EDD 08/02/10

Felix (Reprofit) DEFET   EDD 25/03/10

RichmondLass (IM, Spain) DEIVF   EDD 25/03/10

Candee (South Africa) DEIVF   EDD 24/04/10

CEM (Reprofit) DEFET   EDD 07/10?

Love & hugs Felix xx

Ps, please PM me updates and corrections (it gets so busy on here, PMs make sure I can find the info!  ) and I'll update them here...


----------



## Betty-Boo

Felix thank you!!!  Feeling much more at home.  
Sima all the best for your next appointment honey    

I'm now actually quite looking forward to my little adventure - think its what I need - a little escape from it all - and may be a little fun on the way ... Winky do wonder if that dream you had will come true!!     

Got a little while yet (she says trying not to look at ticker...) - hopefully I'll be able to up my fitness and get totally prepared (can we ever be that??) for next round autumn 2010!!!  Fab!

Big hugs everyone x x


----------



## Sima

Lulu - A Myomectomy is the surgical removal of fibroids without removing the uterus.  It is much like having a C-Section but with no baby at the end of it!!  I had one about 4 years ago and on that occasion I spent 9 days in hospital and then 5 weeks off work. You can't drive or lift heavy objects during those 6 weeks.  I would be able to undergo IVF treatment around 3 months after the surgery.  I lost quite a lot of blood during the first myo and I had to have a transfusion.  I hope things go a bit smoother this time.   I guess I need to stay focused on the final goal.  Which will be me and my little baby joining you all at future meet. 

CEM - just seen your post.  I fly into Athens on the Tues and out on Weds eve.  So not long.    top banana on the embryo match.  I hope you can get a date before your birthday.  Good luck


----------



## Felix42

Sima.  Hope it doesn't come to that but if so, hope it is much easier than last time. 

CEM, brilliant news re the match!!

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi all - whats happened to no. 7 ??

I hear back from S this afternoon but seems to have my details wrong with amount and type of cycles etc.

He did suggest another fresh cycle with a shared risk - so only pay half then the other half if i get pregnant. that doesn't seem the problem for me it is keeping hold of it thats the problem.
have asked a few more questions so will wait and hear what he says then.

Just heard from girl at work that she is pregnant after 1st IVF so felt a little    today. I am really pleased for her of course and she had a m/c a couple of years ago after natural preg so she so deserves this, now that will be 2 preggy at work now. as if life is not difficult enough.

sima -all the best for your appointment, hope you don't need surgery

cem - great news on donor match

r x


----------



## Felix42

Could you ask him for shared risk with other half to pay after 12 weeks Roo. Worth a try! It shows too that he's willing you on and thinking positive.  

Bit of a long story re 7, but we're hoping it'll be back soon.

Sorry to hear about another pregnancy at work.  Must be hard.   you'll be the third there shortly though.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Roo67

Thanks Felix - never thought of that - am waiting to here back from him and if i decide to go ahead, i will find out exactly what that means.

I can't believe the speed that your ticker is going up.

R x


----------



## Betty-Boo

That sounds like a great idea Felix - am sure S will accommodate you Roo.  Here's hoping he gets back in touch soon.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Roo,

Lovely to hear from you. Hope all is OK....so hard when other people announce their pregnancies isn't it?   

I was out with a friend and her 5 month old today - I was holding him and the couple at the next table started talking to us and telling me how much 'my' little boy looked like me - quite amusing and reminded me that people see what they expect/want to see...

Does S not suggest going back for frosties before a new fresh cycle? Or does he think chances much better with fresh? Good idea from Felix to only agree to shared risk if you get to 12 weeks...
Best of luck with it   

Sima - great that you have your appt etc sorted - good luck  

Cem - also great news - when will you be heading over there?

All OK with me. Had depot shot today, stop pill on Fri, baseline scan on 27th, ET (if it all actually goes Ok this time) mid November. Fingers firmly crossed!
Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Suity have more than fingers crossed for you honey....    

All the best honey x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Cem - yes, if it works out then looks like our ET will be same time...I'm not counting any chickens this time after the cancellation last time....

Looking forward to catching up in Bicester - Roo - are you coming?

Suitcase
x


----------



## Felix42

Roo and CEM, wouldn't it be fab if you were both out there together.  

& yes it does feel like my ticker is zooming up. Still feels very unreal though.

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## winky77

ooooooo tis all happening on here and I suddenly feel all emotional !!  Is this a sign ?!?!??! 

CEM....  Fabulous news on your match.....and so quick to go out there.....didnt realise it would be that quick !  S has pulled a few strings there me thinks (but it still doesnt mean you're his favourite.....cos we all know that's Me!) 

Suity.....be great if you two are synched to keep each other sane on 2ww! 

Roo....where've you been chuck......we missed ya!  The shared risk thing sounds interesting...not heard of that before...and Felix's 12 week idea is inspired!  Ignore the preggie workmates....just pretend they've had too many pies!  Joking aside I do know how tough it must be.....I sometimes wish i could freeze frame everyone else's lifes until I've caught them up   

Felix.....yes are you sure that ticker is right?!?!  How bigs ya bump?!?


Sima....excellent news on your appointment!  Can they not do the myomectomy key hole tho? 

Mini......think of it as a premonition rather than a dream !!   (girls - lets just say that I predict Mini is going to come back from the Flaklands and not need to go back to Reprofit! ) 

lol....Winky


----------



## Sima

Roo - great to see you back.  I think Felix's idea is a good one.  Actually many of the clinics which offer a shared risk programme define a successful pregnancy as going beyond 12 weeks.  I wish you best of luck in deciding what to do next.  It's not easy.  

Winky - Apparently, since I've already had an open myomectomy it means I cannot have key hole but I have to go the whole hog once again.  I am not sure why but I've heard it from a couple of sources now.  I'll see what the Serum docs says when I get there but I must say I did have a little cry today when I found out which way their thoughts were going.

Suity - good luck for the scan on Friday.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Claire   fantastic new about your match     

Roo great to see you posting - hope you've got a tx plan soon    

Sima best of luck for Serum appointment    

Suity glad it's all going to plan this time  

Love
Jovi x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Yay Cem - fab news!!!!  Reckon we're gonna be in for a bumper crop so to speak on the abroadie thread.... go girls!!!! x x x


----------



## winky77

CEM.....glad you've conceded defeat on the S front!  I can recommend a great place for a pedicure ....had a fab one done when I was out there.....so relaxing.....it was like the woman really loved feet! 

Sima     

..Winky


----------



## indekiwi

CEM, so pleased to see you're off to take responsibility for an embie or two!!  Hope that this is the one for you.    

Sima, sending lots of     about the myomthingy - sounds horrid - but hoping that this is going to predate a wonderful pregnancy for you at Serum.   

Roo, you've been missed!    Welcome back.

A-Mx


----------



## Damelottie

Good news Cem


----------



## Roo67

Well after lots of emails back and forth I'm going to go back for my    on a natural (ish) cycle will have a scan on day 10 then decide from there what meds to take

S agrees that there must be a reason for miscarriages but he has no idea what  

I've been chatting to fertility nurse at local hosp(where i had IUI's) and she said that for the recurrent m/c all they would offer me would be heparin, and that there is no evidence to suggest steroids etc etc work. so if I did feel that I needed to do something extra I would have to go further afield.

from living in blissful ignorance for the past couple of months part of me is now really scared of going back and feel that I am just wasting time, money and emotional energy on this, but then the other half of me thinks why not me ? this time could be different.

R x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Roo -   
Really   this time is different hun

Cem - fab that you have dates sorted. We can keep eachother company on the 2WW....

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo       thinking of you honey x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Cem - no news on donor yet. She has her baseline scan day after me (so 28th oct) and so thats when the fun begins in terms of whether she is responding or not. Clinic knows they need to be really on top of things this time though so fingers crossed will all be ok. Lots of us cycling soon - just hope we finally get some good news this time Suitcase x


----------



## winky77

Just heard I've got my first Reprofit   !!!!  Embie number 4 was frozen as a hatching blast!!!  I am chuffed to bits and it is so nice not to suddenly have to deal with the no frosties news a few days before OTD which has happened the last 4 cycles and is the point I suddenly get anxious about OTD! 

 

..Winky


----------



## Betty-Boo

Brilliant news!!!  More siblings!!!!
This cycle has really be a success in every way for you! - Saying that you did take time away and really prepare yourself - which I reackon is a BIG plus for you.  It's also good to read because although you were initially disappointed with the 4 embies - my good look at the quality of those 4!!  To have 4 HB's is amazing honey.  Well done you!!  Your super slim embies and new wriggles sure did like getting jiggy with it!!!


----------



## Roo67

Thats fantastic Winky - I echo all that Mini has said, All the sacrifices that you have made in getting your body ready have really paid off.

 for  OTD 
  
R x


----------



## winky77

Thanks everyone......I am so chuffed at the   I have been like a Cheshire Cat all day!!  Honestly you'd think I'd got a BFP....can you imagine what I will be like on Friday if (WHEN!!!!) I do !  

And can you believe for about the 4th time this week I have walked past a Boots and simply forgotten I need to buy pregnancy tests......derrr    Will have to make special trip into town tomorrow now. 

Roo....    can see it is so tough to find the PMA after everything you've been thru but I know you will throw your heart & soul into it when it comes to it.  Tis shame you can't make nxt wkend....shall we do a Newcastle rendevous instead when we both have a free day during week or weekends? 

Lol to all the other abroadies...

..Winky


----------



## Roo67

That'll be brill winky, am deffo up for a newcastle meet, will send you a copy of my shifts in Novemeber and see what we can arrange. Am off w/c 2/11 if that is any good.

R x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Winky fab news on your  - I've never had any 

L x


----------



## RichmondLass

Hello ladies - wow! lots of activity on here.  You are all busy bees! Good luck  RLxxx


----------



## winky77

Hi girls....

I emailed Stepan my BFN news and he's asked me to phone him tonight for a chat.....it's a saturday night so that's practically a date right?!  Seriously,  I said in my email that I didnt know whether to come back for my frostie or leave that on ice and try another fresh cycle at the end of November.....have worked out my timings if AF comes in a couple of days and cycle length is as usual and it would mean heading out the 26th/27th Nov which is doable from a work point of view.  I have asked him his honest opinion about whether I should carry on with OEs....he has said before that my response is more typical of someone 5 years younger but the reality is that's now 15 embyros with not one sticking.....and I really want to know why!  I will also ask him whether the lining can be too thick. If anyone can think of any other key questions please let me know! 

..Winky


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky   for call tonight and hope S can answer some questions for you.

Did read womewhere this week that if you take clexane / heparin / fragmin and don't actually need it as you don't have clotting issues - this can affect implantation.... Just a thought honey.

big hugs  x x x


----------



## cocochanel1

Hi Winky, I think you might find it valuable to have a telephone consultation with Dr Sher at SIRM. It is free so nothing to lose. He is an 'out of the box' thinker. He may just come up with something that has been missed or give you a different angle. He blew me away with his knowledge. I don't know yet what I will do but he certainly gave me a lot to think about.
I'm thinking of you xxxxxxxx


----------



## Roo67

Winky - I hope you get some answers from S. Just out of interest how thick is your lining ? as i often wondered if it could be too thick 

and if you  haven't spoken yet, ask him to reply to my email 

hope you are doing ok

R x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Re lining being too thick there is one lady on FF (Choice4) with complex problems including usually and went back for her snowbabies in New York with a lining of 20mm and is pregnant
L x


----------



## winky77

Coco....that's a great idea....I will set that up.....is it really free!??!  How's that work then?!? 

So I have had my 'date' with Stepan.....he was as lovely as ever ....and is obviously upset that it's not worked again.  We talked through the what ifs and he's reassured me that the embyros can't fall out (had wondered if my cervix was too loose!) and that the fibroid is not ideal but not so intrusive to need operating on and that my lining has always been good but not too thick. Basically he said that if he was working literally with the averages for someone my age then he would be saying move on to donor eggs BUT that looking at my actual results it is not yet time to move on from that quality of embyro. Age is still going to limit my success rate and increase risks of miscarriage etc but the upshot is that it is still worth carrying on.     It could just be incredibly Bad Luck in the numbers game.  But I will also be researching my little socks off over the next few weeks to see what else I could do.   

But my decision is to go again...end of November - prob from around 27th ....onwards and upwards....(upwards being my credit card debt!)...so might I be out there with any of you lovelies .....think I'll just miss CEM.

..Winky 
ps...sorry Roo - didnt see your post until after otherwise wud have prompted him!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Winky - great that you got to chat to S tonight and you have a new plan already. You go girl  

Love to everyone else,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Roo67

He must have read the thread instead as just got reply !!

Well............... yes I have got dates. 

I was waiting until all confirmed before I let you all know, after lots of emails back and forth on tuesday we decided to go with a natural cycle, S suggested I have scan on day 10 & 12 and as I was then on day 7 decided to have scan on friday.
lining 12.5 mm    triple line (hence my question about being too thick) also got about 6 follies of varying sizes, all this without any medications whatsoever, better result than when on min stimms !!

first reply to scan results email - I'm lost what are you preparing for ?? but now remembered,(thank god !)  pregnyl on tuesday and FET monday 26th!!

So can't  believe I am off again so soon, filled with dread but excited too.

R x


----------



## blueytoo

Winky - so sorry to hear about your BFN but great news that you already have a way forward.  

Claire xx


----------



## cocochanel1

Hi Roo, wow how exciting. Keep us posted and sending you all the luck in the world for this cycle.

Hi Winky, you just need to email the Las Vegas SIRM clinic or call them direct and ask for an appointment with Dr Sher. They will ask you to complete a form. My appointment was just a few days later. My second 'free' appointment with Dr Sher is next Wednesday and I have another list of questions for him.

It is free - I guess they hope that you will have treatment at the clinic but there is no tie in but obviously you have to play the game a bit in terms of being open to treatment with them at some point..

You have put me to shame making your decision on next steps so soon. Well done you. I feel quite frustrated as I feel unable to make a decision about next steps. I'm still unsure whether the issue is: sperm, drugs (+ pco type of environment) or something else (age??)... and feel that until I know which of the aforementioned is the problem I don't know what approach to take next.....I have also had a complete mental block re researching or writing up any of my findings because I just still can't believe I'm in this situation but realise I need to get a grip!! 

Cem I asked for my account to be deleted as I don't trust the press...
How is everyone else doing?
Coco xxxx


----------



## Roo67

thanks Coco - trying not to get too excited and am dreading the 2ww.

R x


----------



## laurainhk

Winky,
i have been offline for a while and just found out about your BFN. It's a real bummer, and i am sorry you had to look at one of those evil pee sticks that never turn positive. The good news is that you are ready to go back. Conception is one of those mysteries that haven't been solved yet. Why do some women get pregnant as soon as they forget to take the pill and others like us cannot get pregnant even when an already fertilised embryo is placed in our womb? Why some women try for years to get pregnant and then one day, when they turn 45 and have a drunken one-night stand they conceive? It happened to a friend of mine, someone who was married twice (both her husbands' sperm was alright)  and eventually she had given up on the idea of motherhood. The irony of it.

PS. We might even see each other in November. I couldn't get a cheap plane ticket in October, so i will try to book something as soon as my next period arrives in November.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo  honey - looked into changing my ticket - extortionate price honey!!!  Would've ended up costing you more than what you've been quoted.....
big hugs x


----------



## winky77

Hey LaurainHK.....would be fab if we overlap! 

Well my AF arrived last night with a vengeance.....I think the prog injections have made it worse but this is flippin ridiculous.... luckily I have been working at home today cos from a practical point of view I couldnt have gone anywhere.....I have gone through a whole box of 16 superplus extra tampons and 6 pads since I got up this morning.  I'm losing so much blood so quickly I have a pounding headache.....it just makes me majorly p***d off cos I should be enjoying 9months free of this!  But on the plus side it means I can work out my dates for next treatment...amazingly there's a neat little gap free of work delivery which is exactly when I should be heading out to Brno if I go with my next cycle- 27th Nov to 4th Dec. 

The amount of bleeding has got me wondering if my lining is building up too much beyond ET.....I am going to get my GP to check my progesterone levels.....am I right in thinking it is day 21 to have that done? 

lol
..WInky


----------



## Roo67

Yes day 21 is the right timing or to be precise 7 days from ovulation ( if you can pinpoint it accurately.

I'm having a natural cycle as lining 7mm on day 7 at hysto and as I said earlier 12.5mm on day 10. may be worth asking S about.

Hope AF doesn't carry on too long and is all settled down before you head to Amsterdam.

r x


----------



## Roo67

Cem,

I've never had trigger for DFET before, I was on estrofem from day 1 until what would have been EC so 5 days before ET( day 14 ish) and then started Progesterone.

This time I am doing natural cycle so had trigger on day 14 so I would ovulate and therfore start producing my own progesterone as only on 200mg utrogeston a day.

Not sure about Progesterone and fragmin - I think I normally started around EC time (14 ish) I've not started them this time - not sure what to do will ask when I am out there.

Hope this helps.

R x


----------



## winky77

oh I am not a happy bunny.......

Up 3 times in night with AF flooding.....had a few hours reprieve this morning and thought it was over....then comes on again like a tsunami this afternoon..... I can't believe there is anything left in there!  Has to ease up before i head to Amsterdam tomorrow pm! 

Went back to slimming gp tonight to face up to the damage.....tis not good.....can't face changing my ticker so will just have to catch it up again!  ...and then I get home and pick up sweat pants to change into and get stung by a sleepy wasp hiding in them....a flippin wasp in October?!?!?  I think I must have a nest in my chimney cos that's 3 wasps in my bedroom in the last week.  This is the first time I have ever been stung in my life!  I have always feared I'd get analaphalatic shock and die!  it does hurt but it aint that bad really! 

also ex SIL's funeral was today so have been thinking about that lots.....

..Winky


----------



## Roo67

oh Winky - sorry you've not had a good day   I really hope it eases off for the weekend.

I was stung by a wasp on a beach in corfu once - beach was miles from civilisation and I was petrified I would go into anaphalytic shock too  

Where exactly is the Penzion  - is it easy to find? as I'm staying there on sunday night.

r x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Winky -   sounds like a tough day for you....hope you feel better tomorrow ready for our weekend!
And no diet talk over the weekend, I'm coming armed with yummy San Fran chocolates for us all - the diet can get back on track on Monday  

Cem - is up to you but I was advised to start the prednisolone around day 5 of the donor's cycle so you may want to start taking it earlier if you've got enough....and then heparin/fragmin or whatever from EC....

Roo - GOOD LUCK!

Suitcase
x


----------



## indekiwi

Crikey Winky that sounds like a horrid day - poor you!       I really hope AF is gone by the time you catch up with Dottie and Suity.  As for the wasp...   We have had an inundation over the past week all round the neighbourhood and I've taken to swatting the little blighters with relish.  Clearly not in a Buddhist phase at my house just now...

Suity, safe journey back across the pond, and hope you have fun in Amsterdam with Dottie and Winky.    The chocs sound completely divine! 

Roo, wishing you all the luck in the world in Brno next week.           Hope you have a lovely dinner with Misti.  

CEM, not long now for you!  Very exciting.     

A-Mx


----------



## indekiwi

CEM, don't want to hijack the Abroadies thread but briefly, haven't heard any more since his transfer to Sydney (can't reach his partner as she doesn't have a mobile and not sure where she found accommodation).    He was due to have tests yesterday and hopefully the results will be back today (it's already Friday morning over there).  ET for me will be early next week (date still to be determined).  

A-Mx


----------



## winky77

ooo....Suity....are they Ghiradelli chocs?!?!?  I remember going there in SanFran! 

Roo.....Penzion is easy to find.....if you are walking.....down the hill from town (the road that was dug up for ages!) when get to bottom cross straight over into car park in front of catherdral/monastry...... walk thru carpark turn right (down side of cathedral) and you will see the sign for the Penzion....  Or take Tram 1 to Namesti Mendelova....cross over to monastry side...walk down right hand side of cathedral as above.....

lol to everyone else xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Winky - yes   In several very appealing looking flavours....thought we deserved a treat


----------



## Felix42

Hello there fellow Abroadies, I've updated our front page - even though it's not the front page - with everyone's dates though I had to guess quite a few of them so please PM me to correct what's needed.

Sending lots and lots of  

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Thanks Felix - will let you know my dates nearer the time!!       ........ how long's a piece of strgin springs to mind!!

big hugs x x


----------



## madmisti

Been MIA on here since no7 was removed - think I've caught up though!

Roo - looking forward to seeing you tomorrow - I have texted you, but think you're out enjoying a Wild West party!! YEEHAH!!!

Winky - you're living it up in Amsterdam    Enjoy the girlie time with Dottie and Suity. Great you have new dates for another go this year  

Laura - good to see you making plans for another go too. Hope you can find some reasonable cost flights for November 

Inde -you're in no danger of 'hijacking' the thread hun. You are more of an Abroadie than most of us being so far away from your home country!! Glad to hear your Dad is doing well. Hope he is well soon    Good luck for your cycle    Spooky how close you, me and Roo are! We could have triplets between us   
And then Winky, Cem and Suity and maybe Laura take up the baton for November    Hope I haven't missed anyone  

I am in my room at the Pension. Having a laptop ( and free Wifi) is great    And even with my laptop and the charger, I still didn't hit the 10 kg baggage allowance - was about 8.8kg! 


My update today - Day 2 - was 2 x 4cell  2 x 3 cell and 1 x 2 cell. 5 day transfer planned for Tuesday    So I have a couple of days to just chill out. Looking forward to some company tomorrow evening though. Roo is staying at pension too - we could have a PJ party  


Love to all
Misti xx


----------



## Roo67

just in - had great time, many compliments on my outfit so could maybe wear it tomorrow  

didn't get your text Misti - better pack my PJ's if we're to have a party !!

Glad you are all having a lovely time in Amsterdam

R x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo and Misti best of luck on your trip over there
L x


----------



## madmisti

Roo - glad you enjoyed party - but don't expect me to go anywhere with you if you decide to 'stay in role' and outfit!!

My text said text me when you get on tram 1 and I'll meet you at stop in Mendlova square to show you back to Pension    Safe journey hun  BTW clocks have gone back here too. Thus I am up and hungry but breakfast not for another hour!

see you later
Misti xx


----------



## Damelottie

Safe travels Roo xxxx


----------



## Felix42

Best of luck Roo.  
Enjoy your meet up tonight both of you. 

CEM, that's great you will be back so soon too. Here's to lots of new Abroadie bumps!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Roo67

Thanks ladies - Am now at airport - easy drive down, not much traffic, just got an hour or so to kill.

I keep thinking LL that I should have a detour to see you, but only think of it when see the signs for your town 

R x


----------



## madmisti

Just waiitng fro Roo to text me she is on the tram and will go and meet her at stop  

My Day 3 update;  2 x 8cell
1 x 7 cell  1 x6 cell 1 x 3 cell.

So the 3 cell is unlikely to make it but got 2 strong front runners and the others may catch up a bit ( probably boys!!)  

No update tomorrow as they don't grade them til day 5.

Very relieved and happy 

Quite a few of us singlies having tx in next few weeks - at home or abroad, so hopefully we'll have lots on 40ww together    and a crop of summer babies next year!!

Lol
Misti xx


----------



## Roo67

ET is at 11  - was meant to be 1 but thought if they are running late !! then would be a little tight for getting to the airport. Just laid in bed waiting for my breakfast.

I keep thinking that they have made a mistake with my embies as I didn't expect any frosties so I won't relax until they are safely popped back where they belong. ( I meant to print out email as proof  )
I always imagine something going wrong.

R x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo Really hope that you get your precious embies back on board- how many are you having?  Safe travels.
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo     all the best honey and safe travels  back x


----------



## wizard

Roo hope your frosties are now where they rightfully belong, have a safe journey back.

Misti so pleased things have gone much smoother for you this time, wishing you lots and lots of luck for this cycle.

Wizard x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Roo       safe journey home, sending lots of luck for this cycle  

Jovi x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Roo, I hope that all has gone well today and that your precious cargo are now safely on board snugging in for the long haul  

Misti, good luck for ET tomorrow, hope all goes well  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Damelottie

Oooooooh - lots of excitement going on here


----------



## midnightaction

*Cem * I am here and doing ok hunny, just sort of staying in the background a bit until I decide what to do next. I am having internal struggles with myself right now, and I feel angry with myself for not being able to make a decisive decision..........women hey we are just so terrible at making up our minds 

Bless Stepan though he just sent me a very sweet email.........for a man he ain't half bad !!! 

Not too long for you to wait now 

Massive wishes of good luck for Roo and Misti who are out there at present 

Big kisses to everyone else 

Sarah xx


----------



## cocochanel1

Hi Sarah, how are you doing? Do you plan to speak with Dr Sher? xxx


----------



## midnightaction

*Coco* I did have an appointment booked with Dr Sher for tonight, but because of the clocks going back yesterday it messed up my appointment time with him and I have had to re-arrange 

I have rebooked one for Wednesday night which I am looking forward to 

I read some of your posts and saw that you got some positive information regarding LH/PCOS from Dr Sher, I hope that whatever info he has given you has helped to try and sort out a plan for moving forward 

Sarah xx


----------



## cocochanel1

Hi Sarah, yes he gave some useful insights - I'm now trying to find a top UK doctor (Mr Trew, Taranissi?, ARGC or Lister) to give their opinion so that I can compare/contrast as it is hard to know who  to believe? My current clinic (Wessex) do not believe that my polycystic ovaries have any baring on my IVF failure yet Dr Sher says he is 100% certain that it is my polycystic ovaries that have caused the issue and that that is why treatment is failing. It is hard when doctors are so far apart in opinion? I'm really stuck at the moment not knowing what to do...Most frustrating. Good luck on Wednesday xxx


----------



## midnightaction

I have PCOS as well and I am beginning to wonder if that is a contributing factor to my poor egg/embryo quality  

The Lister are excellent, I would highly recommend them, I had my first 3 cycles there and if I could afford to cycle there again I would. 

Stepan @ Reprofit is very good at doing patient led care and he is very happy to listen to your thoughts on a treatment plan and would be more than willing to adopt some of Dr Sher's suggestions  

I know how hard it is to know what to do for the best  

Sarah xx


----------



## cocochanel1

Sarah, what kind of PCOS do you have? Dr Sher explained to me that although I exhibit none of the usual external signs of PCOS I definitely have it because it can be seen from my ovaries on screen (loads of follicles/eggs) and also because of my high LH, slightly extended cycle and probably irregular ovulation which is why the electronic monitor doesn't work. He explained that there is a vast spectrum and that doctors typically discount PCOS (as my clinic have)unless the patient has the clear external signs (short, acne, excess hair, high BMI etc) which I do not have. I have been treated as if I don't have PCOS which is quite astounding really. I'm still not sure where I stand legally, Natalie was unable to help.
xxx


----------



## Roo67

Well I am now safely home and have my precious embies tucked up in bed.

I have 1 x hatching blast and 1 x fully hatched embies on board, both top quality so lets hope these ones stay put for the long haul.

Thankyou for all your   

Misti - hope ET goes well for you tomorrow. Was lovely to spend time with you

R x


----------



## Teela

All the best Roo, glad your home save with your precious cargo  

Teela
x


----------



## indekiwi

Welcome home PUPO lady - fingers are in knots, they are that crossed for you Roo.  Marvellous cargo you have there!      

A-Mx


----------



## Roo67

Thankyou - the lovely S said they couldn't be any better either.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ooh roo sounds like you have a god crop there
L x


----------



## Damelottie

Good Luck Roo


----------



## madmisti

Roo - glad to see you got home safely   Wish you could have stayed longer though- I'm bored and lonely   2 of the films I brought out were so boring I had to end them after 10 minutes. Got slumdog millionaire still, so hopefully I'll like that one and will watch tomorrow.Hope 2ww goes fast with good news at the end, and that they stick this time      Takes a lot of courage to try gain after m/c's 

lol
Misti xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

LL very cute new picture of Alfie!!


----------



## Damelottie

Ahhh - thank you xx


----------



## midnightaction

*Coco* I had no idea being short had anything to do with PCOS.........maybe that explains a lot as I am a very tiny 4ft 11inches 

I do display some outward signs, I have very bad adult acne, which is kept in check by taking Dianette (A BCP) and I have started to develop more hair on my body (only small bits here and there ) as I get older. But I have never had any problems with any over stimming (thank god ) with any of my cycles, I have been told I have tonnes of follicles when my body is resting (whatever that means !!) but when I start to stimm they just don't grow.........who know whats going on in there !! 

*Roo* Massive congrats on having 2 amazing embies on board 

*Misti* Best of luck for transfer, hoping for 2 amazing embies for you as well 

Sarah xx


----------



## cocochanel1

Roo, wow I am delighted for you and praying this is your time.

Misti, good luck for ET today.

Sarah, I hope Dr Sher may be able to shed some light for you too - it seems that PCOS is a terribly complex arrangement with many variables and it is because of this number of variables that doctors seem mixed in their ability to deal with it. Are you going to the Bicester meet?

Coco xxx


----------



## Sima

ROO - congratulations on being PUPO.  I wish you all the best for the 2ww.  You are so brave.

Misti - good luck with ET today.

I fly out for my initial appointment at Serum today.  My flight is at lunchtime and with time differences I should get to Greece around early evening.  It's actually a bank holiday in Greece tomorrow but I am very fortunate that Dr Penny is dedicated to her job because she is coming into the clinic especially to see me and one other lady who is having EC on that day.  I will be having an aquascan  tomorrow so that Dr Penny can check out the position of my fibroids and we can then decide if they can stay or if they should go.  I do feel nervous going back on the treadmill because I have a feeling that this cycle is not going to be straight forward.  I already had some disappointing news yesterday.  Serum tests all it's patients for Chlamydia before starting tx and guess what  Yes - despite not get much action over the last few years I have chlamydia.  So I now need to take a course of antibiotics for the next 3 weeks and will then need to be retested to check it has all gone.  Now I know I am not rare in this but I did think why me since this will delay treatment for a few weeks.  I guess I shouldn't complain since if I need a myo then tx will be delayed until late next year any way.

Claire - it looks like you will be the next abroadie.  Are you excited yet?

Sima


----------



## wizard

Sima I hope all goes well at Serum, and I'm really sorry to hear about the chlamydia.  That's rubbish for you.

Roo well done on the transfer, sounds like you have to great embies there.

Misti hope all goes smoothly today and that you are PUPO very soon.

Claire - not long now, I'm getting excited for you!

Wizard x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Sima - wishing you lots of luck with your appt at Serum   Sorry to hear about the chlamydia, hope you get it sorted out quickly....

Roo - I said it on the text, but congratulations on 2 fab embies, all the best for the 2WW   

Hello to all you other abroadies....if this upcoming cycle doesn't work I'll be joining you again - have a fresh donor cycle booked at Reprofit for mid April 2010....hoping this one will work out and I won't need it, but always good to have a back up plan  

Suitcase
x


----------



## winky77

Hello Peeps.....

Just parked in Costas in Princes st.....been in Edinburgh running a workshop and now killing time so I can get train back with friend of mine. 

I've just done my countdown ticker and bit shocked that it is just a month today til I go back to Brno!  It comes around quick when you jump straight back on the bandwagon like I've done this time! 

CEM....not long for you now.....such a shame we're not there together! 

Misti....hope you're not going too stir crazy......how'd you like the Penzion?  Sorry you had probs with noise ....it was so quiet when I was there.....although I did hear   thru the walls one night !!! 

Roo.....thanks for saying Hi to my frostie!!  


Well I have been weighing up what I can do differently this time and pretty sure I am going to do PGD.....15 mostly grade 1 embryos without one sticking is a pretty poor result and I just get more suspitious each time that there is something going on beyond the known factors of age, fibroid, and mild immune issues. It can't just be bad luck can it !?!??!  So I am going to bite the bulllet and shove a few more £££ on my credit card.....


..Winky


----------



## madmisti

Roo -hope work not too hard today and you can enjoy a rest tomorrow - until the evening anyway  

Sima - good luck with the consultation and scan tomorrow. Really hoping you don't need the myo so you can get going again much sooner. And hope a/b's knock Chlamydia on the head - seems very unfair when you haven't even had much fun getting it!!

Claire - if you are worried about not starting to bleed soon enough after stopping BCP, I would be tempted to stop it a day or 2 sooner. It is better to start bleeding early - you just add in the progesterone later- than late and maybe not have enough time to build lining. Just a thought. I had an FET on Day 22 of my cycle once when I just couldn't get over there before - Stepan said it was no problem at all - I started the Progesterone 5 days before transfer.  Hope the next few weeks flies by   Hope you don't need fresh cycle next year as you will be sporting a large bump by then!  I'm hoping I enjoy Slumdog Millionaire - plan to start it in a mo. I had Revolutionary Road and Stay with me too - just couldn't get into them 

Suity - ditto above - really hope this cycle is the one   

Winky - not long for you either. I think your decision to do PGD is a good one. At least that way you will have a better idea what's going on. If there is a problem, you know you need to move to donor eggs - if not, you know you have just been very unlucky and never thrown the 'lucky six'. You may want to decide what you will do if the PGD shows no decent embryos to transfer -as happended to Suity. They may offer you donor embies instead so you may want to have an idea what you'll do in that situaiton, Of course hopefully your embryos will be A1.   I really like the Penzion. It hasn't been as noisy since the first night - think there was just a rowdy lot it! I'd rathe rhave to listen to that than what you suffered though!!!!

Sarah and Coco - really hope you can both find a way forward very soon  

I am now PUPO   Thank you everyone for your good wishes. ET was easiest so far! 2 Grade 1 hatching blasts on board, so I am very happy and very relieved after the trauma of last month! My other 3 embies are a Grade 2 morula and 2 grade 3 6 cells. They said if I phone tomorrow they will tell me if I have any frosties as they freeze them on Day 6. I know people usually hear by email about a week after ET so I was quite surprised but I double checked and she said they will definitely tell me tomorrow.
Really not expecting frosties but you never know 


Quiet evening for me - fly home tomorrow.

Lol
Misti xx


----------



## cocochanel1

Misti, wow sounds just great! 

Winky, can't believe how quickly you are back in Reprofit - puts me to shame! I feel like I must be dawdling. I'm having my second follow up with The Wessex tomorrow.  Hope they have more to say than they are 'stumped' this time. Good plan re PGD.

Sima, sorry about the Chlamydia , do you think this may have impacted your cycle in the USA? I think it must be very bad luck to have contracted it. Good luck with your next cycle.

Love Coco xxx


----------



## Roo67

Misti - fab news on your embies, my frosties were not good quality on day 5, not sure when they froze them, but you know my result so things can change quickly   

Indi and Sima - good luck for tomorrow

I have told no-one at work about this cycle of treatment, so have been biting my tongue all day, and I hate lying about what I was up to at the weekend, saying I had travelled 500 miles, when not sure how many I actually did !! and wanted to talk about the gorgeous 4month old little boy that was sat next to me on the plane. - just have to bore you all with it instead 

Winky - glad you have made decision about PGD, i'm sure you would always wonder if you didn't go for it. Thanks for recommending the pension, basic compared to The Grand, but was good to explore a different side of town, and breakfast in bed is always a winner with me 

Cem and suity - lots of love and luck for your iminent cycles.

Coco and sarah - hope you can both get some answers 

R x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Cem -   
Children can, inadvertently, say the most painful things. My niece is always asking me when I'm going to find a daddy and why I don't have a daddy (by which she means husband  ) - it's bad enough being single without having it constantly rubbed in by a 5 year old  

Let's hope that soon you'll be Auntie Claire with the new baby  

Roo - I'm going with the same approach - no one (except my counsellor and my lovely FF friends) knows about my upcoming cycle and I intend to keep it that way. In fact, if it works, I'm thinking of not saying anything until 12 weeks -   that I get to that point...let's see.....

Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

hi all

Having problems with the wifi this evening   - can't connect most of the time, and when I can ( like now) it is very weak and slow

Claire  -that is a tough one  - but hopefully you will be 'Aunty Claire who is expecting a baby' very soon   Sometimes the children I work with ( who are special needs and so have even less social graces than the average kid!)ask if I have a baby in my belly because it is rather large! The other aduts look embarassed in case I am offended on the fat front, but little do they know that the real pain is that there isn't a baby in there - though hopefully I have the beginnings of one(or 2!) in there now  


Roo - it is very hard 'lying' or at least being economical with the truth - but women trying to conceive the usual way don't announce it - or that they are pregnant for a good few weeks. It will all be worth it in a few months when you can share very happy news   

oops Suity  - you beat me to it!

Enjoyed slumdog this evening. Looking forward to getting home to my fur babies and bed tomorrow  

Lol
Misti xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sima so sorry to hear about the chlamidya- some clinics give prophylactic AB's as EC can reactivate it. Or have you heard of Dr Toth in New York- he does research into dormant lying infections, one of my FF went to him and had high dose AB infusions, the poor men have injections of AB's into their prostate gland! - my donor did say that if I wanted him to have it he would but I thought I couldn't put him through that!
Good luck in greece Penny has a v gd reputation

L x


----------



## madmisti

Inde- hope ET nice and easy today  

Sima - hope consultaion and scan are positive  . What is an aqua scan?

I am sat in Cafe Tripoli whiling away tinme till I go to airport - can't wait to just be home now.

Phoned clinic - Stepan says he is fairly sure I have frosties but he can't read the writing so i will get emaill tomorrow. I am holding off on excitement as may prove to be wrong - but it would be a HUGE bonus to get a snow baby or two ( for siblings of course!)

Feeling a bit sick today - can you get morning sickness this early?   Just hoping it doens't get worse on plane  

Lol 
Misti xx


----------



## cocochanel1

Misti - great news! Good luck xxx


----------



## Sima

Hi Girls

Thanks for all the well wishes. I got back from Athens late last night. I've got lots to think about but it looks like I can now finally stop procrastinating and get on with a plan.

Long me post coming up but I just want to let you know how I got on and my general thoughts on the clinic.

*Good news*

The girls on the Greece thread had done a wonderful job on putting together a beginners guide to Serum. The hotel was good and local to the clinic. Finding my way by metro from the airport to the hotel was also nice and easy I just wish I had more advice on where to go for some good food in near AMBELOKIPI because the meal I had on Tuesday night was one of the worst I had ever tasted. I digress&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; Dr Penny was there to meet me at the door to the clinic with a warm smile on her face. There was no other patient in the clinic so she spent 2 hours with me going over my notes, giving me the aqua scan and then giving me advice.

Dr Penny said I have a lot to do before I can get started on IVF but she did not think my case was complicated so she told me not to despair. 

Penny seemed to think I might have given up on using my own eggs too quickly. It is clear I do not respond well to stimulation drugs but I do have regular cycles and regular bleeds, I ovulate and I obviously produce one egg every month. The fact I have never produced many eggs when being pumped full of tx drugs is probably due to me having low AMH so she suggested I should try to have one or two attempts of IVF on a natural cycle using my own eggs. Penny also said that I should expect to get better egg quality since any egg would not have been affected by the drugs. Serum does loads of natural cycles every month and they have a reasonably good success rate at this. I would need to be in Greece from around day 10 to day 15 to monitor for EC and then I would need to hang around for a day 3 or day 5 transfer.

Serum currently have an offer for own eggs IVF. One cycle costs Euro 3000 but two cycles within 12 months for Euro 4000 . This costs includes ICIS but excludes drugs and sperm.

Donor sperm costs Euro300. All donors are anonymous but they are well known to the clinic since all the donors are young Greek medical students from the local uni . Penny is happy to give us any non identifying information on the donors and since they know them really well they can get any little bits of info we need.

Serum does have a egg donor on standby for me should I decide to move to donor eggs. The lady is from African and apparently has the same complexion as me. She has successfully donated twice already and she has a young child of her own .

*Bad News*
I have Chlamydia and rather a bad case of the big C at that . I was tested for C earlier this year before I went to the US and I was given the all clear. The NHS takes a swab from the cervix to test for C but this is not fool proof and the results are not always 100% reliable. Serum tests for C using menstrual blood. I had to take a sample and send to Greece for testing. The serum tests looks for C in the uterus and I think the test in the blood shows whether there is C in the dna or not. I have quite an aggressive form of C so Penny has put me on the highest dose of antibiotics for three weeks. I will then need to be tested again a few weeks after I have finished the course of antibiotics. I have no idea how long I have had C but Penny thinks it might be responsible for my blocked tubes . I know I have had blocked tubes since I had my first scan in 2006. Bummer! Penny will not treat anyone (single or couple) if they have C and it needs to be cleared up first since it can interfere with tx.

I then had a normal internal scan followed by an aqua scan. An aqua scan is when the docs put some kind of water/saline solution into the uterine cavity to look for obstructions. It's not pleasant but it does not hurt. Penny confirmed I have loads of fibroids and I now have a fibroid which has basically taken over the uterine cavity. Penny is 100% certain that I have to have an open myomectomy to get rid of my fibroids  . My uterus is so full of fibroids that my uterus is now very bulky and it has been pushed up thus making access to my ovaries virtually impossible. So after months of procrastination I now know what I need to do.

Penny did feel confident that I should have success once I had cleared up my C and got rid of my fibroids . She did talk to me about clotting issues and the use of anti-coagulants during tx but I will not test for this just at the moment.

So next step will be to book myself in for a myomectomy. I am currently doing a PGCE so I have to work out how I fit this in with my studies. Failing that I will have to wait until June 10. I will then look to see if I can still do own egg, natural IVF either here or in Greece. Serum said I could look to do natural IVF and have a donor as a back should I not have any eggs. Should I not need the donor eggs then I could look to freeze them. So lots to think about but I am feeling relatively positive and at least I now have a plan.

Winky - good luck re your thoughts on PGD. Have you thought about assisted hatching? I know a lot of clinics in the US offer this to older women since it seems to help with implantation.

JJ1 - I have never heard of Dr Toth. Where can I get more info? Hopefully this course of a/bs will clear up the infection and I won't need any infusion. Penny mentioned Dr Adrian Lower for the myomectomy. Have you heard of him? Mr Anthony Davis at London Bridge did my last myo and my docs have been impressed with the results and lack of scarring. I haven't seen him since 2005 so might need to look him up again. My GP seems to think I should find a gynae and stick to them since they will be familiar with my case. Mr Lower does seem to have a good reputation for minimal access surgery which is my preferred option to an open myo but I will go with whatever the docs suggest.

That's all from me for now.
Love Sima


----------



## Felix42

Sima  that sounds like a lot of info to take in but overall a positive outcome with clear - albeit pretty major with the op - next steps. Wishing you lots of  with your journey from now to BFP!! 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi SIma

Here is the Dr Toth links- sounds really promising with Penny

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=107860.msg1520067#msg1520067
l x


----------



## cocochanel1

Sima - I'm delighted for you - this sounds like a GREAT plan and that the new doctor knows what she is doing. Obviously upsetting re C and fibroids but at least there is a solution and you now have a clear and positive plan of action that sounds good for ending in a pregnancy. Yeah!

Coco xxx


----------



## Sima

Hi JJ1 - I can't see the Dr Toth link.  I'll try to google him in a mo.


----------



## Roo67

Sima - wow what a great consult you had, I have heard good things about Penny from another FF and she does seem to be really thorough. It s great that you have a defininte plan now and hope infection clears and you can get sorted with myo op asap.

R x


----------



## RichmondLass

Sima what a great experience!  I've hugely impressed.  At least you know where you are now.  I'm so happy for you!
Rxxx


----------



## winky77

Hello Peeps....

Sima...welcome home from Athens....sounds like a great set up out there....a whole 2 hours with the consultant....I'd kill for that amount of time with S at Reprofit!  I hope you can get the C cleared up quickly.....so frustrating to have another hurdle as well as the fibroids. 

Misti ....welcome home...hope you are treating the fur babies as am sure they missed you!! 

Well I have been re-reading Dr Beer's 'Is your body baby friendly?' and getting a bit wobbly about things....I hadn't read the 'success stories' bit before....great that they eventually got success but quite a few had presenting conditions like I have....e.g. hashimotos disease (high thyroid antibodies)  ....beginning to wonder if I've underestimated the effect of this?!?!??!  Think I am going to be spending the weekend researching stuff! 

lol
..Winky


----------



## cocochanel1

Hi Winky, it's a nightmare isn't it - so much to research and the more you research the more you realise there is to research............. When is your appointment with Dr Sher? 
I'm now researching PCOS and various experts and reading their papers and tests and also looking for new donor sperm. I'm bored by the whole subject now and fed up spending every spare moment (evenings and before poppet wakes in the morning) reading, googling and pondering what the **** I should do!!!!!!!!!!! I'm having an evening of thinking I might just throw a tantrum and give up as it is all too hard and I want a quiet stress free life and to enjoy what I have rather than chasing a dream that seems to be so darn hard to obtain! 
Good luck with your research xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lulumead

Hi Coco...can i ask what dose you were on for short protocol....could I have PCOS without realising?  I don't think I have produced enough eggs to have that but the idea of drugs making your LH high and effecting eggs could be something I should look into.

Sima: wow your consultation sounds brilliant...really thorough. Good ways forward.

winky: i have steered away from that book, can't bear the idea that I'm not baby friendly but maybe now I need to read it. ho hum.

hello everyone else.
xx


----------



## cocochanel1

HI Lulu, I was on 125iu/137iu/150iu and hyper stimulated on all 3 and had OHSS on the 2 higher doses. If you have PCOS in the way that I do you would have elevated LH prior to treatment - so look at your day 2/3 blood test results and see whether LH is within normal range (<7 ideally but lower is better). My LH is >10 and up to 15 pre treatment and sometimes as much as twice my FSH which is the giveaway re PCOS plus you would know if you had PCOS from all the scans you have - my ovaries have tonnes of follicles all around them all of the time.
xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Sima, that's great news that you had such a good consultation - clinic in Greece sounds fab. Not so good re C and fibroids, but at least you've had good advice and you've got clear next steps. Good luck with it all  

Winky - I bought that book and have to confess I kind of gave up on it, it all got so complicated....

Hello and love to all the other abroadies, hope all are well....
Suitcase
x


----------



## Roo67

Cem - great that you are on your way again - FET's are so easy, mine more so as was on a natural cycle, no oestrogen and only 2 x utrogestan a day after trigger shot

Hope all my fellow abroadies are ok

R x


----------



## madmisti

Woohoo Claire    FET's are a doddle compared to IVF. Hope this change of tack is what brings you success     And you definitely need to stay indoors watching DVD's both before and after ET - keep that uterus nice and warm  

Any other singlies going abroad or just Claire and Winky before Xmas?

lol
Misti xx


----------



## Sima

Not long to go now Claire.  How exciting     Good luck with your easy tx.  You'll be PUPO in no time.


----------



## estella

I might be going to reprofit for DIUI.. waiting to hear back from them with news on costs of importing etc, all in all could work out a lot cheaper!

Would be an amazing xmas if I had a BFP!!

Estella xx


----------



## madmisti

Estella -will almost certainly be cheaper- plus no waiting list. Good luck!   Hoping this year ends with lots of us havign BFP's  

Misti xx


----------



## winky77

Hi Estella...

Welcome to the single abroadies thread!  I'm out inj Brno from the 27th Nov until the 4th Dec so let me know if you'll be there then! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## madmisti

Pretty sure it's all over for me  - started bleeding tonight - fresh blood. And 'all over' could mean just that as financial situation means I can't try anymore    Devastated

M x


----------



## Whitman2002

Hello,

My husband and I are American. We are looking into Czech clinics due to the high cost of IVF in the US. How did you pick this clinic other the others? Do you have any advice for me?


----------



## Felix42

For me I went on the recommendations of other Fertility Friends. Have you checked out the Czech board:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=347.0

There's lots of fantastic advice including a one stop guide from our very own singly, Winky. Wishing you the best of luck with your decision making and treatment.

There are lots of Americans that go to Reprofit too.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Felix42

Really hope it's not as you fear Misti.   

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Felix42

Hope no one minds if I lock this thread now as it will get confusing having two abroadies threads open at the same time.

Please post here on Abroadies 8

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=210436.135

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Plimsoll

Hello there,
I am new here and am hoping for transfer (donor egg) to take place before Xmas.  I am at Eugin in barca and there is no waiting list.  I am waiting to start estradiol 1st day of cycle (Sunday?) and in theory could be in Barcelona from Nov 23rd onwards for transfer.... OMG.. hasn't really sunk in yet, though I have beenplanning this for 2 years.  Sort of put all my donor eggs in one basket by only having enough money for one fresh and one frozen transfer... after that its curtains or the lottery!

First treatment of any kind, so not sure what to expect..  Haven't told anyone yet and had a good laugh on the posts of insensitive comments from others (my sister will be the last to know  
Does any of you ever meet up or chat.. I am starved for company as this is a delicious secret I am keeping till 12 weeks gone (god willing).
thanks for listening.
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Plimsoll,

Welcome! We're actually meeting next weekend - Sat 14th Nov, in Bicester
Check out the thread here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=210225.0

You'd be most welcome to join us 
Sure to be other meet ups coming up soon too - I see you are in London and there's plenty of folk in the area so we quite often meet up at weekends..
Suitcase
x


----------



## RichmondLass

Plimsoll hello!  I am also a Barca lady!  I went to IM for donor egg and am now 20weeks (OMG what a milestone!!) with a little Maria or Julio on board.  Like you I only had enough for one fresh and one frozen transfer.  But it worked!  Hoping to go back for my frosties at some point. Wishing you the best of luck and hope you can make it to Bicester on 14th.  We are also having a meet up in London over Crimbo which I'll just bump up so you can see it on the singles threads.  
RLxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Plimsoll I was at IVI BCN wishing you luck with your cycle

Lx


----------



## madmisti

Plimsoll - welcome and good luck  

I got a BFP!!!!!! [fly]     [/fly]

Can't believe it! HCG is 124 - that's 14 days after EC and fertilisation.I believe there is a thread on here, or a site people use to check this - can someone point me in right direction please?

Feels very fragile still and I'm so scared of losing it - will have repeat HCG on Monday.

Said it elsewhere but bears repeating - thank you to everyone who has been such a huge support - especially these last few weeks with the trials and tribulations of cancelled cycles etc and for PMA, prayers etc - I am so grateful 

A very shocked and happy

Misti xx


----------



## Felix42

Fantastic news Misti.           

Try and relax with it. Absolutely no reason not to.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Felix42

Posting the link to beta levels here too Misti.

http://www.betabase.info/

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## madmisti

Thanks Felix - seems my level is pretty much bang on normal - slightly higher than median ( for a singleton pregnancy)  

lol
Misti xx


----------



## Plimsoll

Hello JJ1, Mistimop, RichmondLass and Suitcase

Thanks for your messages, I will look into Bicester on 14th, sounds good and will make it more real, so I should really try my hardest to be there.  Decision tomorrow.

I am living in an alternative universe where a) I have a baby next year   or b) will be a childless spinster!    Can't really plan for either yet and the wait is killing me..... that must sound familiar to you ladies.

Thanks for the welcome and hope to meet you soon
Karen
p.s. if I can't make it 14th, would be up for a meet over Crimbo.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hello Plimsoll  

Just wanted to wish you luck, welcome to FF


----------



## RichmondLass

Hi all please check out:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=216362.0

for Xmas lunch in London!

RLxx


----------



## Roo67

Cem -that's come round quick - glad lining is good and all the very best for your journey to Brno

R x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Cem honey    for your trip out to Brno - thinking of you x x


----------



## RichmondLass

Cem - good news!  Hope all goes well, will be keeping my fingers crossed for you!
RLxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Cem, great news, good luck and have safe journey  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi 

Cem good luck for Saturday, yes thread has gone quiet. Where is Brno.

Fraggles x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Cem really hope this is the one for you!!


----------



## indekiwi

CEM, all the best hun - sending LOADS of                                   your way!

A-Mx


----------



## winky77

ok.....let's get this thread buzzing again!! 

CEM....just a few more days of plumping up that lining!!!!   

Well I have spent pretty much the whole day surfing and thinking and plotting and thinking some more....

Upshot is that I'm still going out to Brno on the 27th and back on the 4th which is when i'd sorted flights and accomodation for anyway.  It just works out a few hundred cheaper than having my lining scan and intrallipids here and changing flights to go later.  So I will be having both of those on the Sat 28th.  FET should be the friday 4th. Am hoping to also have one intrallipids here before I go but might be tricky to get that organised as Dr Gorgy is on hols this week and [email protected] infusions can't be organised without a UK prescription. My glasgow clinic don't do immunes so no help there. I've emailed SIRM to check their views and to see how important the timing of Intrallipids is.  If I could do 2 intrallipids in Brno then that would at least make some use of the 5 days I will be rattling around between my scan and the ET!  

I did look at coming home inbetween but flight costs are way more than what I would save on the hotel.....will keep watch on that and can always change my mind I spose!   Otherwise my plan is to just use the time to get some work done and also work on the fertility book!  Then again....did have a slightly random idea about trying to get a friend to come out and meet me and head to the mountains for some skiing! 


Meanwhile I am sussing my options for nxt steps if I need them. 

lol

..Winky


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Cem - said it on the text, but great news on the lining and safe flight at the weekend - not long now  

Winky - glad you have a plan you feel comfortable with, hope it all goes smoothly... 

Suitcase
x


----------



## blueytoo

Winky - Dr Sher says intralipids between days 7 and 10 of your cycle. There is another doctor here in the UK that will write you a script for intralipids which you could then use with [email protected] I think it's Dr Armstrong in London, but check on the immunes board.


Claire xx


----------



## winky77

Thanks **.....I posted on the CIRM clinic's message board listing my results and asking about doseage and timing.  Got a reply back from Dr Sher's colleague pretty promptly.  Said 1 x intrallipid 7 days before ET and another if get BFP then individualised level every 4 weeks after that (not sure til when). Anyway for now I am going to stick with just organising the one at Reprofit.  Will also check with Dr Gorgy when he gets back from hols.  

Really just feel like I am going through the motions with this frostie ....not my usual optimistic self.  But feel I have to go back for it and then if doesnt work can draw a new line in the sand and move on to another plan. 

...Winky


----------



## Felix42

CEM, wishing you lots of   for your upcoming treatment.  Hope you don't get too chilly in Brno.

Winky, brilliant to hear you are heading back for your frostie.  

Love and hugs, Felix xx

ps updated the 'front page' of upcoming treatments and babies and babes to be - please let me know if any corrections are needed


----------



## madmisti

Claire - great news re lining    Wishing you all the luck in the world   .Say hi to Marek for me - sure he's mssing me  

Winky - glad you finally have  plan    You often hear of the tx that you least expected to work being the one   

Is it just you 2 left to go abroad this year?

lol
Misti xx


----------



## blueytoo

Winky - that's great news and although I've lost track of your timeline (I think I'm getting old!) it sounds like it will all fit together ok for you  

Cem - sorry I missed your post completely somehow, sounds like it's all going well for you too, not long now!  Hope it's not too cold out there! I am dreading how cold it will be in January!  

Claire xx


----------



## laurainhk

hi CEM,
good to hear that you are heading to Brno for what i hope will be a very successful transfer.

I have been missing in action for a few weeks, mainly because i have been very busy with life, work & stuff. The great news is that i have finally bought a flat in the house next to where i live. I had been keeping an eye on that flat for two years and when it was finally put on the market, i had to move very quickly and come up with a lot of cash. Here you cannot get a decent mortgage on village houses (something to do with HK houses being regarded as old when they are just 30 years old!)  The bad news is that i spent all my savings on that flat and after a few calculations i realised that if i had FET in November and it was successful, the baby would be born at the end of August, just a week before term starts at Uni.
I know that no programme director would assign courses to a lecturer who has a week old baby, and that would mean no teaching for a year! I cannot be out of work for such a long time, and therefore must plan my pregnancy very carefully. Ideally my baby should be born near the end of the term which finishes in June, so that i can spend the summer months resting and enjoying the baby. I am afraid i cannot have my next FET before June...unless i win the lottery or get into money by divine intervention.


----------



## winky77

LaurainHK.....good to hear from you but sorry to hear you're having to postpone things for work reasons.  I was hoping we might overlap in Brno again!  I hope the lottery or divine intervention happens! 

CEM.....not long now!!!!  

We also have another abroadie - Sohocat who's been posting on the Reprofit thread and our Donor eggs one....she gets to Brno just after me. 

Well I had a lovely day with Roo yesterday and at one point we were talking about my lack of enthusiasm for rattling around in Brno for 5 days on my own inbetween the intrallipids/scan and the FET.  So I went on line to check flights again and realised some cheaper options had come up. So I am now still flying out Fri 26th (Edin-Std-Brno)  but back on the sunday eve (Prague- Edin) then back out again (Edin-Bristol-Bratislava) on the thursday 3rd and home  Friday 4th (Bratislava - Edin).  The Bristol -Bratislava flight with Ryan Air is all of £8 and £5 of that is credit card fee !  How do they do it!!  It was worth going that way even though I'll have 4hours to kill at Bristol airport !  A friend might be meeting me in Prague on the sunday 28th as well so could all work out FAB!  Complicated but FAB!  

Much as I like Brno....the thought of spending a whole week there again (making it 5.5 weeks in a year) was doing my head in.....especially as too cold to do much outdoorsy stuff and I've seen and done pretty much everything anyway!  

lol

..Winky77


----------



## suitcase of dreams

That's great Winky....lots of travel but worth it so you're not bored and lonely in Brno! Glad it's all coming together so seamlessly....

Welcome Sohocat   And good luck  

Cem - are you packed?!

Laura - sorry to hear you have had to postpone but exciting news on the house purchase...I have very fond memories of your lovely little island and how nice to have your own place....

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Laura - know how you feel honey... have worked out that my probable next go will be early 2011!!!  Seems an age away - gutted but tbh its the only way it will work out with work / moving etc.
Congrats on new pad though!! x x


----------



## Damelottie

Winky - sounds like a good idea xxx


----------



## blueytoo

*Laura* - I know how you feel, with running my own business and the seasonality of it, I have to tailor my tx around the business. I will have waited 2 years 2 months for my next treatment by the time it happens because of work. Thinking about it now it has gone quickly, but these last 8 weeks until I fly to Brno are dragging by!

*Winky* - wow that's a lot of travelling but great that you have a plan! I am dreading 10 days over there in the cold with my DS, we are going to be SO bored! Not long to go now  

*Suity* - how you doing?

I think I am the first to go in 2010 - yikes!

Claire xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Feisty - I'm good thanks. 

Had a shocker of a day yesterday...posted elsewhere but basically got into work to find laptop had totally died, my boss asked me to drop everything else (including some important/urgent things) to work on a presentation for this morning, I ended up in the office until 6.45pm, straight to sign lang eve class, home at 10pm, worked until midnight on the urgent stuff I had to drop for boss's presentation. Got up at 6am to dial in to 7am conf call (the joys of Finland being 2 hrs ahead).....so feeling a bit jaded now....
On the up side, managed to rescue laptop data, although did not get replacement loan laptop until 4.30pm yesterday which was a right pain. Now waiting for shiny new laptop to be delivered - so some good comes out of it as old one was really slow/outdated anyway...

Bottom line though is that I've barely had time to think about being on 2WW...which can only be a good thing  

Am rather hoping that the rest of the week is somewhat calmer than it's been so far...although since I am babysitting my 3 nieces/nephews at the weekend I don't think I'm going to get much rest there  

Oh well, good to be busy I guess, makes the time go by quicker!
Suitcase
x


----------



## laurainhk

So, it looks like i am in good company...Feisty and Mini Minx also postponing treatment due to work...while Cem, Suity and Winky are great examples of resilience and determination i can look up to for inspiration 


My partner is rubbing his hands, and thanking his God that he can have me all for himself for a bit longer.

If i were a few years younger waiting for 9 months wouldn't bother me so much, but now i feel that every day is precious and hate the idea that i will be 46 when i go back to Brno.


----------



## sohocat

Hello everyone!

I am just now joining this board, and I am single, using donor eggs and donor sperm and am going to Reprofit December 7-14th.        I have to go back to work now, but I wanted to say a quick Hello!

Jean


----------



## Betty-Boo

Jean all the best honey x x x


----------



## Damelottie

Welcome Jean


----------



## Betty-Boo

Well there's a kick in the   if I had any ... just had email from Reprofit asking for dates of AF so my treatment plan can be set up!!  Err I had to cancel couple of months ago ...         but thanks for the reminder!
Oh well - at least someone else will get the chance to go now


----------



## winky77

Mini....  them ....ho hum....S gave me the price for donor embryo the other day until I pointed out I had my own frostie there so need that price.....he responded 'Wow, didn't realise' .......gulp!


So in true Winky style my plan has got a little more complicated....was getting bit wobbly as AF decided to do a 30 day cycle instead of usual 28 so was wondering if lining will be plump enough for FET on the friday on what will now be CD18 rather than the ideal of CD19/20.  Anyway was telling a Cardiff based friend about this and about the Mad £2 RyanAir flight from Bristol to Bratislava (when I go back for the second little trip).  She said she'd love to come with me but I pointed out I was only there 24 hrs and flying back friday night....but then we looked at other options and I got persuaded to make a girly weekend of it and we are now flying back from Prague on sunday evening - both flying to Bristol (again mega cheap) and then I'm hopping on a 2.5hr train to Manchester as working there on the Monday/Tuesday!! Means I have an option to have FET on Sat if need more plumping up and then we'll head to Prague for sat eve/sunday day.  She's pleased as punch to have a weekend away and I'm chuffed to have some company plus bit more leeway with ET and can avoid 4 hour drive to Manchester I was planning to do on the sunday (as wanted to minimise my flying when the embie is trying to plant itself).  And if worst case scenario happens of embie not surviving defrosting at least I've got a 'pick me up' of girly weekend with an old mate! 

Fun day tomorrow.....early flight to Luton....am doing 2x 2hr evening workshops for a client who has night shift workers (I'll finish at midnight!) ....was going to spend afternoon with an old friend (another one!) who lives a few miles from the client and then go back there to stay overnight as working in London on Friday. But unfortunately her dad has been taken into hospital and they are on a vigil there ...sister has flown in from OZ so not looking good....obviously I can't now pitch up....so have had to book B&B and have about 8 hours time to kill by parking myself somewhere in Luton with my laptop! 

..Winky


----------



## RichmondLass

Winky where's your client?  You can come and stay with me except I'm the wrong side of London for Luton.  Near Kingston/Richmond.
RLxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky am sure your lining will be fine!! Mine was more than ready day 12/13...  Yeah bit annoyed tbh - just seems like there are a lot of little mistakes happening along the way at the mo - they are so darn busy tho!!  Bless them - would love to have gone out in Jan - hey ho - am sure someone will make most of the eggies x x


----------



## Mifi

Hi Ladies

Sorry to be the bearer of such sad news but Mistimop has m/c in the early hours of this morning and currently in hospital    

Our thoughts are with her at this sad time     

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## bingbong

I'm sorry to bring sad news but Mistimop asked me to post this on here.

Sadly Misti is in hospital as she started bleeding, a scan has confirmed that she has lost her little one. She has been bleeding very heavily but hopes to be home later today.

It's very sas news and Misti I send you a big hug and wish that i could do something more 

Bingbong x


----------



## wizard

Misti I am so very very sorry, that is terrible and you must be devastated.  Thinking of you   

Wizard x


----------



## lulumead

thanks for letting us know.

Misti, really don't know what to say, so I'll send lots of     and hope that you have some lovely people to look after you.

we're here when you need us.
xxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Misti honey big big hugs x x x
Thinking of you x x


----------



## Maya7

Misti - I really am so so sorry to read your news    ... its so unfair  

Sending yhou a huge hug x


Maya


----------



## starbuck

Misti - I'm so sorry to hear your news.  I know there is nothing I can say to help but am thinking of you.  I hope you can come home soon and have someone with you to help you through this.  

Starbuck
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Misti, I am so sorry to see your sad news   

Thinking of you..... 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42

Misti, sending you heartfelt  I hope you have friends with you. This is so cruel. Thinking of you. 
  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## RichmondLass

Misti - what bad news. So sorry - take care
RLxxx


----------



## Mifi

Hi ladies

Misti is now home and resting. The bleeding has eased so she's hoping to get some well needed sleep and TLC from her **.

Misti thinking of you lots hun, take care    

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Bon Voyage Cem...hope it all goes well over there  

Suitcase
x


----------



## RichmondLass

Cem - good luck and I wish you well on your travels!  Keep us posted gal!
RLxx


----------



## Roo67

Misti - so sorry hun, this is just so cruel and unfair, thinking of you 

Cem - Hope all goes well for you in Brno this time

R x


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck Cem


----------



## cocochanel1

Cem good luck, when do you fly? xxx


----------



## Mifi

Good luck Cem


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Good luck Cem & safe journey xxx


----------



## blueytoo

Good luck Cem!

Claire xx


----------



## wizard

cem, for your hand luggage     

Wizard x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Cem honey - safe journey and all the best  - thinking of you x x x


----------



## Fraggles

Cem thinking of you, sending you lots of good luck.

F x


----------



## Sima

Misti - I am so sorry to hear of your news today.  I'm glad you are back safe at home now.  Please take care of yourself   .  Cuddle up to your fur babies for some comfort tonight.

Cem - good luck with your trip tomorrow.  I hope Brno is not too cold for you.  All the best.

Sima x


----------



## madmisti

Cem - lots of luck hun - really hope this is the one  

I am completely exhausted - obviously took a physical toll - and a bit numb as too tired to feel much I think. But I wanted to say a massive thank you to every single one of you who has posted messages of support on the threads, sent me PM's, texted me or left messages via ********. I so so appreciate it. I can't reply to all of you who have texted, sent messages etc individually at the moment but I will soon. Meanwhile THANK YOU so much.

lol
Misti xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Cem, glad you arrived safely. Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## RedRose

Claire, it's going to be an exciting day for you tomorrow and as you say, your chances of success are massively increased,        that these little embies are destined to grow up with you as their mummy, good luck!, love Rosi.


----------



## cocochanel1

Cem - thinking of you. This will be the one for you    . Love Coco xxx


----------



## RichmondLass

Cem - go for it!  Sending lots of positive thoughts and best wishes.
RLxx


----------



## indekiwi

Cem,               

And hope you get the right bus back to the airport.... 

A-Mx


----------



## Felix42

Wishing you lots of  CEM!!!
Say hello to Brno & Reprofit for me & LO. 
Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Good Luck Cem hope that they can work their magic


----------



## Roo67

Hope you are now or soon to be PUPO

R x


----------



## wizard

Hurrah!  Hope the time flies by for you and that those blasts are enjoying your warmth after a chilly spell in the freezer.  

                    =  

You know how much I'm rooting for you     

Wizard x


----------



## cocochanel1

Good luck Cem - how exciting! Love Coco xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Yay Cem  - your embies sound wonderful!!!!  Take care wish you all the luck in the world honey x x


----------



## RichmondLass

Aw Cem enjoy being PUPO!  Good news, I'm very pleased for you.
RLxxx


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck Cem xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Cem , have a safe journey home with your precious cargo 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## blueytoo

Cem - lovely sounding embies. Hope you have a good journey home. Everything crossed for you   

Claire xx


----------



## Felix42

Safe journey back for all 3 of you, CEM.     That Christmas fair sounds lovely.  Hope you get to enjoy it Winky.  Bad news about the KFC!!!

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Roo67

Have a good flight home Claire - hope you had an uneventful journey back to the airport this time 

R x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Glad you're home safe and sound Cem....shame about work being busy but on the other hand it's kind of good to be distracted....I'm mega busy at work but at least that stops me dwelling on whether it's worked or not

Have more or less convinced myself it hasn't and am planning a trekking holiday in Nepal in January to drown my sorrows!

Winky - you'll be off soon, hope all the complicated travel plans are falling into place!

Suitcase
x


----------



## Felix42

Keeping everything crossed for you CEM (and Suity!).  Here's to lots of sickness .... in a good way.
  

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## winky77

Hi girls.......Am off to Brno tomorrow for part one (Intrallipids and scan) ....trying hard to muster some enthusiasm but it aint happening!  Still feel this is just going through the motions and that I'll end up at a clinic specialising in immunes early next year.  Am back sunday eve and then out again on thursday for my lone frostie......  

I can't even get excited about the Brno Xmas market.....been there done that this time last year!    I remember me, Mini and Dottie ringing that festive bell thing in the square just in case it was some Czech lucky charm thing....ho hum !  

Only bit of excitement is about having a meal out 2moro night with some of my pals from last April who are there again plus some other friendly faces from the Nov/Dec Reprofit thread.....

..Winky 
ps...sorry I've been awol from the threads...needed a bit of space


----------



## Betty-Boo

Safe trip winky and all the bestfor this cycle       mini x x


----------



## RichmondLass

Hey winky, the other highlight is dinner with me Monday night in Edinburgh!!  
RLxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Winky hope all goes well x


----------



## indekiwi

Winky, I hope part 1 of the 2 part Brno travel saga goes smoothly.  Not surprised you haven't felt able to lift yourself for this cycle.  However, hope the frostie you have turns into your little miracle.    

A-Mx


----------



## Fraggles

I am jealous, Winky/RL meeting in Edinburgh on monday night. Everyone else is meeting 'real life' FF's and I have to wait until 19th Dec before my FF's no longer seem like a bunch of imaginary friends!! I am allowed to sulk for a couple of days as AF is here and I so wish she would just clear off to exile as I don't want her here. Is that a tantrum I am having do you think LOL. Tantrum over.

Winky Honey, I have absolutely everything crossed for you and will be praying your Frostie is a fighter. Sometime this journey sucks but let's hope you get what we all so want you to have and whilst enthusiasm this time round may be hidden away under all the layers of clothing in this weather, it is one step forward even if it is one you are feeling a little lacklustre about. Please don't feel you need to apologise about being absent from threads - everyone needs space at times. And during the last few weeks when there have been times I have felt rather    as well as    you have been a gem and helped restore some sanity so big hugs.

Cem, Suity, fingers crossed for you.    I so hope it works for you both.

Lots of love to everyone.


----------



## indekiwi

Oh yes, Winky, ditto what CEM says!  Particularly if he's heading off to a rugby club...... 

A-Mx


----------



## Felix42

Winky, wishing you lots of  for part 1 of your Brno trip. Will be thinking of you & sending lots of  for you and your seasonal frostie. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## winky77

Thanks chucks...... 

Surreal to be here....and got a bit emotional on the bus......which is my excuse for not striking up conversation with the 8 x 30/40 something year old English blokes heading into Brno for the weekend.....some of them were mentioning being here a few months ago.....what is the attraction.....dare I ask?!??!??!  If I see tram man I will seize the moment tho!!!


Have had a lovely evening with FFers out here including pals from April.....ten of us for dinner (including a 7 year old who was my date!) and looks like it will be a sociable weekend for Part 1....which you know makes me a happier bunny!  Brno is buzzing with Christmasfest and surreal stuff like fireeaters just doing a display outside my window at the Penzion.....there's a pub next door and I peered out my window as was wondering what was going on and my window is like the backdrop to their stage......flames practically in my room     

Feeling a bit wobbly about Intallipids tomorrow......just really cos not Reprofit's thing and I've initiated it rather than them recommending it.... oh well.....

Will report back !!  

lol all 

..WInky


----------



## lulumead

lots of love and luck winky   
xx


----------



## indekiwi

Hope things have gone okay today Winky.  

A-Mx


----------



## Felix42

Look forward to hearing how you got on today Winky. Hope all went well and there's no fire eaters outside your bedroom window tonight. 

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## winky77

ooo....only just back in Penzion after going out at 9am!  Intrallipids a breeze if a bit surreal watching what looked like a pint of soya milk dripping into my arm for 2 hours!  No symptoms of anything!  Had quite a relaxing time reading my book then reviewing some work dvds on my laptop. Scan also good....lining 8mm triple line already and Marcel convinced fibroid doesnt break through. 

Lovely FF couple and DS from last night waiting for me at the clinic and we ended up spending all day together....tea rooms (of course!!!) then an adventure on tram 2 to a fantastic out of town play centre (we had to run across a 6 lane highway to get there !!!) ...then straight out for dinner when got back....with another FF couple joining us.  Brno is lovely at this time of year...am feeling quite Christmassy for me.....which is usually not my style until at least mid December! 

Have defo perked up....still not v optimistic about this frostie but am very optimistic about the future and the fact I won't give up until I realise my dream......

Looking forward to mon eve RL!!!

lol

..Winky


----------



## Felix42

So pleased to hear IVI a breeze and you're feeling brighter after your lovely day Winky. Hope you have a good day today & safe trip back. 
Fingers crossed frostie is feeling positive too. 
Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

So I think I'm now officially an abroadie again - after the cancelled cycle and now this BFN, I've decided not to have any more tx with my UK clinic - I've lost faith....

Still on CRM waiting list, but no indication of when I might be matched and it's SO expensive

Reprofit is booked for mid April, but wondering if I should research other options - any thoughts? Was wondering if Serum might be a good one? Spain I'm ruling out as prices similar to UK - and although money isn't everything, one of the reasons for going abroad is to maximise my chances by paying less, allowing me to have more attempts for the money)

Feeling quite low about it all today- why won't it work for me? It just seems so unfair - not that I am any more deserving than anyone else of being a mum or anything like that, but I'm not any less deserving either surely?

Hmm, no point moaning about it, it is what it is. Should get on and book my holiday - that will cheer me up
If anyone has any clinic recommendations or thoughts on what I should do next, happy to hear them!
Suitcase
x


----------



## newgirlintown

Suity, I'm gate crashing here but wanted to say how sorry I have to hear your news this morning. I don't often post here (my brain really only copes with 1 board at a time - can't multi-task at all  ) but have followed yours and Felix's journey since we met in the summer. I am truly sorry and understand your feelings. Just wanted to let you know my thoughts on your queries...

I met Penny at Serum in April as went there for hystersocopy, I went there cos i felt they really knew what they were looking for, obviously not the cheapest option but I'm glad I went. She's an absolute star! She's really considerate and caring, and looks at all options and avenues to be investigated. She's also very up on checking whether you have chlamydia in your uterine lining rather than just the swabs they do over here. This seems to be crucial for some women.  If I need to have a nother treatment then Serum is where I'm going! (I was planning on Feb but thankfully at the moment it's not necessary).

So, Reprofit - I have no complaints at all and think they're great, but was quite surprised this time round that when I tried to let them know all about my immune etc tests, they weren't interested. 

Immune tests - I went to Dr G - I have some NK cell problem and the MTHFR (googling this, the jury seems to be out as to whether an MTHFR problem is really a problem or not - who knows?.) And also raised Anti thyroid (although I found this myself rather than with Dr G) as a result I've had higher folic acid, clexane, prednisolone and intralipids, I'm back there next week for my 4th lot - hopefully won't need too many more. I'm not sure whether it's the treatments, or the DE or the whole package that has helped this time, I daren't stop anything so am inclined to think it's the combination.

Good luck with your decision making, it's not easy that's for sure,   

Anne x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Anne, and congrats on your BFP  

I'm already with Dr G - I have raised NK cells and have been on 25mg pred, 40mg clexane, aspirin, ivig and intralipids, so pretty sure there is not much more I can do on the immune side of things. I will have all those things again on next cycle - although will prob continue with Dr G as simpler than trying to brief a new clinic on immunes (that said, Winky had intralipids very cheaply at Reprofit so that may be something to look at)

So the choice of Serum vs Reprofit is less about immunes and more just because I've heard good things about Serum. But then Reprofit is also very good....difficult to know what to do for the best

But congrats again to you, great news,
Suitcase
x


----------



## blueytoo

Suity - I had a little look at Serum about two weeks ago and it really put me off that you have to go over for a first appointment before tx plus all the extra tests they make you have. I reasoned that with all the extra money on flights and hotels and tests, Reprofit was still cheaper and I think slightly higher success rates. There was also something I read about that put me off re: being single, but I can't remember what!

IMO, maybe it would be better for you to go to Reprofit once more seeing as you are already familiar with them etc and you won't have to go through all the hassle of another initial appointment and having a hyster and all those extra tests. Maybe then after another try with Reprofit you could then look at Serum if you needed to? Going back to Reprofit might be easier on you emotionally as well on this difficult journey.

 

Claire xx


----------



## sohocat

Suitecase of dreams
I am so sorry.    
I am going to Reprofit in Dec and used a company in the US-I live in LA- and they were able to get me in in 2 months.  I had to pay extra for them, but it was worth it because they also help you figure out your meds and meet you when you come in.  They are called myivf alternative and Mag is the person who runs it.  I also had come down to between Serum Greece and Reprofit and decided to go with Reprofit because they do 5 day blasts , they are less expensive and it seemed like Serum comes out with a lot of twins and Reprofit seemed to also have more single babies.
Jean


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Suity

I go via Ruth who refers people to Serum for the same price as if you go direct. She is a trained fertility nurse and has another nurse called Sharon who was there throughout treatment with me and could arrange the meds too. Let me know if you want Ruth's details as throughout my journey I bombarded her with questions. Obviously I don't know what is recommended for everyone but when I went for my first appointment I coincided it with my natural cycle so I had DIUI at the same time. So you could call Ruth and have a chat and see her thoughts and do some research for what to do if you go to reprofit and then decide to go to serum - Ruth's details are http://ivftreatmentabroad.com/ (she is an ff moderator I think) or call Penny directly and have a chat and see how comfortable you are with her and what she has to say if you would rather talk to the person who is going to be treating you and see if you build a rapport with her and trust what she says to you.

Good luck with your thoughts and whatever you decide.

F x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Quite a few clinics do mAke pts attend for first appts- ivi do at Barcelona, shady grove in Washington. Good luck wherever u decide x


----------



## sohocat

Cem
Good luck to you and your embies!


----------



## Felix42

Sohocat, not long for you now.  Hope you have a fab time in Brno.

Winky, are you back in Brno now?  Wishing you lots of   for ET!

CEM, huge congrats on your BFP.  Another Abroadie Baby!!!

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## winky77

Hi Girls ....

here i am in Brno land again.....

hilarious day.....managed to sit next to the world's worst air traveller, a slovak guy who was so nervous about flying he insisted on getting drunk and buying G&Ts for me and my friend and chatting to us incessantly....and ended up invited me to stay at his house and go to Kiss contest with him next March... I was trying to chat to Helen and he just kept interupting us all the time....he went to the loo three times and was so tipsy by this point that when he came back he walked about 10 rows past our row.....we were in stitches....

managed to shake him off at the airport then ended up sitting in the restaurant car of the train drinking vodka for the rest of our journey to Brno! 

Off to Vienna for day 2moro....

feels like I am on girly weekend rather than here for Tx ! 

..Winky


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Winky

I take it you have frequent flyer points? Why back in Brno so quick - excuse me if you have explained this but as I have had only iui I am not au fait with all stages of various IVF so need education.

How are you anyway? Great to see the weekend went so well.

Is it just me and Winky or do you other singlies get guys talking to you all the way there and back on the plane when you would rather they didn't. WOuld be OK if they were eligible but the first time I had some guy who was trying to promote his daughters CD to me for 3 hours and then on the way back some smelly guy who was having marriage problems! LOL.

F x


----------



## RichmondLass

Winky fingers crossed for you tomorrow.  So glad you're over there having fun with your mate!  Not too much vodka remember!!

RLxxx


----------



## wizard

Winky thinking of you today   

I love hearing about the things you get up to, not only are they entertaining but are a testimony to your very warm and engaging personality. 

Wizard x


----------



## winky77

Hey girls....

well that's me PUPO for the 8th time!  .....my little frostie fighter 'defrosted beautifully' and after another easy transfer the lovely Stepan patted my   and wished me a Happy Christmas present  !!!  CEM has conceded that I win in the bonding with the docs competition ! 

had time for a quick visit to 'Death by Chocolate' for a last indulgence and now on the lovely posh Pendolino train to Prague (my mate doesnt do yellow buses!)..... 

have had a lovely few girlie days as a great distraction for the real reason I am here....Vienna was beautiful yesterday and more to come in Prague over the next 24hrs ....altho H has already had her first vodka of the day so I am going to be the sober one !  We defo have had more of our fair share of 'picking up' random odd blokes....I think it is the progesterone smell I give off !  

Although I am fond of Brno I do wish I didn't need to be back there!  You know you've outstayed your welcome when you are on first name terms with all the clinic staff and are recognised by the Penzion staff and even the staff in the tea rooms who don't even need to be asked to bring the English menu anymore!     

Well I'll pop over the 2ww thread and put myself on the list ....once again! 

..>WInky


----------



## Candee

Good-luck Winky!           
Candee
x


----------



## cocochanel1

Winky, poppet and me are sending masses of luck your way. You so deserve this. Love Coco xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lulumead

sending you lots of luck Winky. xxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

winky sending you loads of love


----------



## blueytoo

Winky -     everything crossed for you hun. I hope it's lucky number 8 for you.

Claire xx


----------



## indekiwi

Winky, sending masses of        your way - really hope the embie on board does the trick for you. 

A-Mx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Winky, congrats on being PUPO!   that your 'beautifully defrosted' embie sticks around for the long haul    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Teela

Winky, keeping everything crossed this is the one, hold on tight embie  

Teela
x


----------



## Felix42

Winky, lots of  for you and your little fighter. 
Enjoy Prague. What a good way to start your 2ww. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Felix42

Just a quickie to wish Sohocat a safe journey over to Brno tomorrow.   for a lovely BFP for you to join CEM's (and hopefully Winky's too!!!). 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## laurainhk

Well done, CEM! You must be over the moon.
Winky, best of luck. This frostie sounds very promising.


----------



## wizard

Winky well done with your frostie, and you've done everything this cycle to give it the best chance (including the vodka   ).  Wishing you mountains of luck    

Wizard x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Cem fab news!!!!  I do swear by the digital tests - no mistaking 'is it' or 'isn't it' a line!!  So so so so happy for you honey and fab numbers too!!! YAY!!! x x 

Winky       for this cycle honey - you never really know do you x x Him upstairs works in strange ways....


----------



## winky77

mmmmm....don't know if I've got more faith in 'him upstairs' or 'him downstairs'.....the latter being our lovely S who is the one man who's seen the most of my downstairs in the last year or so!   

CEM....not sure if my texts are getting thru?  Numbers sound impressive .....is there a list somewhere of numbers ranges at different days post transfer? 

Have just taken my embie for a wander round Manchester's Xmas market.....most impressive.....have to say that it is actually the best one so far.....and that's comparing it to Vienna, Brno and Prague's xmas markets where I have also been in the last few days!  Might even fit in Edinburgh's tomorrow too as getting the train home via there 2moro!  Meeting a friend for dinner shortly .....hope I've still got room for it as I couldnt resist a Bratwurst earlier! 

oh dear .....got to get back on the diet.....was googling about intrallipids the other day and read that each dose is 2000cals!!!!  Madness,  consuming 2000 cals without even opening my mouth?!??!?  What a waste of calories!!!!


----------



## Roo67

Fab numbers Cem - good luck with the relaxing waiting for your scan 

Winky - 2000 cals !!! .......... now that is a waste, just think how much chocolate you could have for that amount. I hope you are going to get some time to relax a little during this 2WW . wishing you all the best that this is finally your turn.

R xx


----------



## midnightaction

*Claire* fantastic news about your raising HGC hun, I am so happy for you, so happy in fact I will do a little dance 

*winky* Sorry for my delay, but congrats on being PUPO, hope that little frostie is snuggling in for the long haul 

Sarah xxx


----------



## sweet1

Hello all - a quick question for those undergoing treatment at Reprofit - 

I am trying to get the ball rolling and emailed [email protected] saying I was interested in IUI, then a lady called Eva emailed me back and asked me to fill up a 'firs virtual visit' form. On this form it asks for lots of info re how long you've been trying, how many previous pregnancies you've had etc. Should I be filling out this form? It asks for dets of pregnanices with previous partners etc. none of which apply to me as I am only just starting out going it alone and have never been pregnant.

Sorry, but i am worried about giving too much away in case I get refused treatment on the grounds of being single,as I have read that it is illegal to treat singlies in Czech Republic. I have also not heard of Eva, as everyone on hear talks about Stepan.

Am I doing the right thing?

Sorry for the questions - any advice would be appreciated, I just don't want to do something wrong at this early stage.

Thanks


----------



## cocochanel1

Cem with numbers like that could it be twins   xxx


----------



## aweeze

Just diving in over here to say to Cem - numbers are sounding great hun - keeping everything crossed for a wonderful scan for you in 16 days time. 

Lou
XX


----------



## blueytoo

*Cem* - great rising betas  

*Jess74* - yes go ahead and fill that form in and yes Reprofit take single women. Quite a few on here have been there and I am going in January.

I am banging my head against the desk as some of my clotting results have come back but the format is completely different to the USA so Dr Beer's book no good to me. They all say normal against them but at least two actually look like they're abnormal. 

Ugh.

Claire xx


----------



## midnightaction

*Jess* I will add that "officially" Reprofit don't treat single women, but they have a very much don't ask don't tell policy 

*Claire* Have you posed on the Immunology thread or the Yahoo group, hopefully one of the immune experts om there will be able to tell you what your results mean 

Sarah xxx


----------



## blueytoo

Sarah - yes posted on Dr G thread and a few other places, but he uses the USA labs so my only chance of knowing what it means is if someone else has had NHS testing with the results in the same format. Otherwise I will have to make that appointment to see Dr Armstrong and hope he can make sense of them. If not we can make paper airplanes out of the results at the weekend, it will give us something to do on the train 

Claire xx


----------



## midnightaction

*Claire* I spoke to Dr A's assistant yesterday and she said she would get Dr A to call me about if he is able to just prescribe intralipids.

Could you maybe get an appointment with Dr A on Monday ?

Sarah x x


----------



## blueytoo

*Sarah* - text me if she get backs to you please. I did find another person on here who he prescribed for this year so looking good I think. Won't be able to see him on Monday, I will wait until it looks like I will definitely be able to go to Brno in January. Besides we need more shopping time on Monday won't we? 

Claire xx


----------



## Roo67

Claire if you want to post your results - (or PM me ) I have some results with ref ranges so depending on tests may be able to help you

r x


----------



## sohocat

Hi,
I got back from Reprofit late on the 14th.  I had a transfer on Dec 12, it was 5 day de.  I hadn't posted before because I was trying to travel there from LA, and I had a hard time getting internet access, plus I was afraid to talk about it-really. I didn't want to talk about it, because I am so afraid of getting dissapointed.  But I am back in LA, and more settled.  I am super tired and can't tell if it's just the hormones or something else is happening to my body, because I have no other symptoms.  I feel like I did last week, except more tired.  I don't feel sick at all.  So waiting to see-I take my test on Dec 24th of all days!  Tthe trip back wiped me out.  I've pretty much slept and rested in bed all week.  
Brno was wonderful!  I have never been to Europe and I wish I was there again now-how amazing.  The great food, and the old wonderful buildings!  Nothing is that old here on the west coast-the closest thing we have are the Spanish Missions maybe-from the 17th or 18th century.  I loved it!  But now I'm a bit worried-as don't feel pregnant at all-although I know it's very early.
Hello to everyone!

sohocat


----------



## Felix42

Sohocat, wonderful to hear that you're back safe and PUPO. Tired is a good sign and I'm so pleased you enjoyed Brno. I love Brno and it really adds to the whole experience of treatment to love the place you go to.   that you have brought back a very special souvenir or two. 
Rest up and look forward to hearing hopefully very good news on 24th. Not long now!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## RichmondLass

Soho don't worry about not feeling pregnant , I don't think anyone does during their 2ww.  Tired is generally good though!  Lots of sleep and putting your feet up infront of the telly with a nice mug of herbal tea.  That'll do the trick!

RLxxx


----------



## Felix42

Sohocat, how are you doing? Just one day til testing. Wishing you lots & lots of  

It looks like there will be a few more people going the abroadies route soon including Fraggles and Bingbong. As soon as they have dates I will create a new thread and update the front page. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Felix42

Welcome to Single Abroadies Part 9   

*
Let's hope there's loads and loads more  coming our way....*

 *Current and imminent treatment* 

  *Reprofit,Czech Republic *  

Bingbong - 24 - 26 Feb (IUI) 

Blueytoo - 10 - 15 Mar (IUI) 

Midnight Action - 10 - 19 Mar (OEIVF) 

Suitcase of Dreams - 15 - 21 April (DEIVF) 

Mini - 2010 (DE IVF) 

LaurainHK - 2010 (OE IVF) 

  *South Africa *  

Rose - 18 - 31 Mar? (DE IVF) 

  *Abroadie mums, babies, mums to be and bumps*  

SuzieB (Reprofit, CZ) - DEIVF  Meredith born 26/11/2008 

Orchidsage (Reprofit, CZ) - DEIVF   - Born 24/03/2009 

Lady Lottie (Reprofit, CZ) DEFET  Alfie born 31/07/09 

Maya (Reprofit, CZ) OEIVF  J born 12/08/09 

Obeline (Reprofit, CZ) OEFET  born 02/10 

Felix (Reprofit, CZ) DEFET   EDD 25/03/10

RichmondLass (IM, Spain) DEIVF   EDD 25/03/10

Candee (South Africa) DEIVF   EDD 24/04/10

CEM (Reprofit, CZ) DEFET   EDD 08/08/10

Sohocat (Reprofit, CZ) DEFET   EDD ??/09/10

Love & hugs Felix xx

Ps, please PM me updates and corrections (it gets so busy on here, PMs make sure I can find the info!  ) and I'll update them here...


----------



## Felix42

This way to part 9 >>>>>>>>>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=222300.0

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## bingbong

Oooh, thanks Felix! I nearly cried seeing my name on the list, it has taken so long to get there! 

   to all abroadies  

Bingbong x


----------



## Felix42

Welcome Bingbong!  

I think Fraggles is also going to be an abroadie too but I wasn't sure whether she'd decided on her clinic yet so have held off adding her to the list just yet.  Fraggles, if you're reading, drop me a pm or leave a message and I'll update the list.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Bookmarking....

and Felix - I'm DE at Reprofit with donor EC 15th April 2010..and ET for me either 18th or 20th April.....will PM you as well

Suitcase
x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Felix

I am already an abroadie as currently at Serum Athens but if next one doesn't work may head to Reprofit due to the price!! 
Add me to the list.

Happy Christmas everyone how are you?

Sohocat, how was it? fingers crossed.

Got to go - going to watch a Christmas feel good movie on telly.

F x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Cem that is fantastic news so pleased all is going well with your and bubs
L x


----------



## midnightaction

*cem*

What amazing news, I am so so very happy for you, that is the most wonderful christmas present ever 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Felix42

Yeah CEM! I've updated your EDD on the front page too. 

You're there now Suity and Fraggles as well. Looking good for 2010!  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Sima

Congratulations Cem.  What wonderful news


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Felix

And congrats Cem, that's great news just in time for Xmas  

Suitcase
x


----------



## bingbong

Big congrats Cem, wonderful news to get  

Bingbong x


----------



## sohocat

Hi,
I tested today with a pregancy test from the pharmacy and it shows    OMG!  I scheduled a blood test on Monday to be sure.  I just got back from Reprofit, and had 5 frosties there too!  Anyway, I've had  a really bad cold for a week now and it's still going strong!  Aghhhh!  But soooo happy!!!  It's a great Christmas present!
Jean


----------



## bingbong

Sohocat what a great christmas present!!!! Congratulations! I hope that you feel better soon  

Bingbong x


----------



## Sima

Congratulations Sohocat.      Have a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## Felix42

Fantastic news Sohocat!!!  

Enjoy your lovely new Christmas present. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Fraggles

Congratulations Sohocat, great christmas present.

F x


----------



## Papillon

Congratulations Sohocat, hope you have a stress free pregnancy.      

Papillon


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Cangratulations sohocat a wonderful Xmas gift- hoPe your cold goes x


----------



## sohocat

Thank you everyone!

Suitecase of Dreams-I am glad you are going again next year, and how you are doing it.  I really think it will be a positive for you! 

I also have 5 frosties too, so maybe siblings if they all goes well.  I used donor sperm too unfortunately-I really wanted to use my boyfriend's at the time-but I paid extra for really strong sperm, so that is a big reason why I have so many frosties.  I used a sperm bank in Denmark.  So anyway good luck to everyone and happy holidays and happy new year!

sohocat


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Excuse my ignorance on this, Sohocat you can specify that you want really strong sperm and pay extra for donor sperm? And how did you get it to where you wanted it - did you have to arrange to courier it to Reprofit I think you went.And was it IVF you had. Can't see anything for your signature so sorry for all the questions.

F x


----------



## bingbong

Fraggles I'm sure that someone will be along who knows far more about this shortly, but in the mean time...

I think I read somewhere that Sohocat imported sperm from xytex, a bank in America. There is also ESB (european sperm bank) in Denmark that people use. Both will ship sperm to Reprofit for you, it is from what I understand quite easy to arrange, and is a way to get non-anonymous sperm (child can contact aged 1 while using Reprofit. From what I know the clinics don't specify strong sperm, but that the sperm from xytex at least (I don't know about ESB) is known to be good quality.

I hope that helps. 

Bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

Thanks Bingbong, didn't think I would be having a conversation about super sperm on boxing day!


----------



## bingbong

fraggles. I've done lots of things I never thought I would since joining this site!

I'm just having a minor panic, can anyone tell me whether Reprofit is open 7 days a week?

Bingbong x


----------



## midnightaction

*Bingbong*

Yes they are open 7 days a week, although from what I remember they run a rather limited service on a Sunday. They are currently closed though until the 11th January (Although don't quote me on that exact date ! )

I have exported from ESB to Reprofit quite a few times now and it's the easiest thing in the world, but I know that they don't do any "super" sperm that you can pay extra for. Maybe all their sperm is classed as "super " (Such a surreal conversation !) but they don't make a distinction. Xytex on the other hand used to have some "super dooper sperm" that you can pay extra for which came from their best donors but I am not sure even they do it anymore 

Personally I am not sure it matter all that much about having a "super" donor if your having IVF/ICSI but you would probably want to consider it if your having IUI as they might just be better swimmers (Only might be !!)

Here endeth todays sermon.........after 6 years of research I am sad to say there isn't much I don't know about sperm 

Sarah xxx


----------



## bingbong

very interesting Sarah, you clearly know a lot about sperm  

We did have a conversation on here not long ago and someone said that sperm from xytex was much better quality than sperm from the UK and so didn't need ICSI as often. I'm sure that I'm not imagining that discussion. I hope that Reprofit sperm is 'super' for my IUI  

Good to know Reprofit is open every day. They are closed until the 11th Jan, very annoying as I could've gone out for IUI over the break without having to take any time off work   I can't wait to get out there and get it done now, my head is going mental with it all and it's all I think about. Only thing is once it's done my head will then be going with the 2ww  

Bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Bingbong

I am currently being treated by another clinic which I think is the bees knees but seeing the price of iui in Czech Republic I am thinking of squeezing in an iui in Jan if I can and getting some super sperm.

I do wonder though how much sperm you get if you go via xytex and if you swap clinics will they transfer between clinics?

F x


----------



## indekiwi

Hi BingBong, just a quick note to say that I was told by CRM London that they are happy to use Xytec sperm with IVF (not ICSI) since it is much better quality than donor sperm in the UK (which can be variable).  You weren't imagining the discussion!

A-Mx


----------



## midnightaction

*bingbong* There is a thought that xytex sperm is slightly better because they use stricter selection process for recruiting their donors then they do in Europe(only 1% of potential sperm donors make it through). For me it was more important to choose a donor with certain characteristics so went for ESB instead because they had more choice of the donor criteria I wanted.

*Fraggles* one vial of sperm from xytex is between $310- $600 (£220- £380) depending on what sperm you want and if you want ID release. One vial is enough for one IUI insemination and they guarantee 30 million motile sperm per millilitre if you buy the IUI specific sperm(15 million if you purchase ART sperm) The big cost is the export charge which last time I checked was £400. Because that is so expensive it is sometimes worth buying more than one vial at a time to save on additional charges to import in the future. Once you own the sperm you should be able to export it to another country without problem but you will then have to pay an additional delivery/export charge. If you want to bring it back to the UK for treatment here you will need to check that it is UK compatible sperm(which Xytex will be able to tell you if you contact them) as the HFEA will only allow certain sperm to be brought in. In addition to that you will need to pay for a pregnancy slot to use it in the UK, I don't know what the costs involved with xytex are but for ESB it is an extra £1k per donor.

It certainly all starts adding up 

Sarah x x


----------



## lulumead

congratulations sohocat.  
xxx


----------



## sweet1

Fraggles,

I am almost certain I am going to order 2-3 vials from Xytex, though I need  to speak to Stepan at Reprofit in the new year and won't be going till a little later. I think Reprofit will store extra sperm for you for a nominal fee (anyone knoe anything about this?)

Anyway, if you are also ordering from Xytex to Reprofit I would be happy to share shipping costs with you (depending if timing works of course as not too sure if I will e ordering mine yet)

If this doesn't work, does anyone know if Xytex will look themselves to see if anyone else is shipping to the same clnic at the same time? Or do you have to organise this yourself?


----------



## bingbong

Thanks Inde, I do like knowing that I haven't made things up  

With Xytex they don't charge a pregnancy slot like ESB if importing sperm into the UK, so I would think it would be cheaper because of that. 

Sweet SA, maybe I'll share costs with you, as that would make a big difference, although as I'm going earlier and will use Reprofit's sperm hopefully I won't need it by then    Maybe post of the czech board when you know you are going to get the sperm and see if anyone wants to share costs. 

Fraggles you would need to ask Reprofit if they will move sperm.

Bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

sweet SA I know that other people have shared shipping costs before, maybe also post n LGBT and Reprofit threads
L x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi sweetSA 

That sounds a grand plan, feel free to pm me to see if we can get it to work?

F x


----------



## GIAToo

Sweet SA - Xytex will tell you if there is anyone that is shipping to the same clinic as you.  Currently they have my sperm on hold and we are waiting to see if anyone from my clinic orders any sperm before I need mine shipped over!  

Good luck everybody!!   

GIA Too xxx


----------



## sohocat

Fraggles,

Hi, I'm sorry- that really wasnt' clear was it?-I meant a high mot count.  I'm kind of embarressed I brought this up,   as there are others with far greater knowledge that I, but I really think it was one of the reasons for my # of frosties.     
I went to Cryos Denmark and they rate they it at different mots.  I think that means the number per million so some are more fiesty than others.  I ordered 600 mots, which is more expensive, I ordered the sperm from Cryos in Denmark, and the #600 for one vial was $600.   I ordered 2 vials/straws to save on shipping costs which are expensive-around $400.  They ship to different clinics in different places, and you can do things by email which makes it easier.  The language barrier was a pain at first, but I ended up talking to the person who is in charge of tracking shipments and she was really nice and spoke English.  I got her email and after that it was really easy.  I don't know anything about zytech-I think you guys are the sperm experts-not me!   .  I ordered 2 vials, and I did DEIVF at Reprofit.  The lower amounts of mot-they also have 300, 150 and 50- are less expensive.  Most of their donors are anonymous, but they have some known donors.  It gets there really fast-a few days which is nice and easy.  Reprofit does not charge a storage fee and accepts from anywhere. And I really liked it there, and they are only about $3,800.  I also paid a company in the US to meet me there, and they were able to also get me in in 2 months, as I know the wait can be long for Reprofit.  
Thus, endeth my dissertation on sperm.  I will never again speak about it.  
 
Everyone else-hello and I hope you had good holidays.      

sohocat


----------



## Fraggles

Sohocat

Your post was great, it gave me another avenue to explore which I am doing.

How are you?

F x


----------



## estella

Delighted for you sohocat!!!!

    

Estella xx


----------



## RichmondLass

Wey hey! sohocat, well done!!  Your super sperm and DE combination worked well!  Congrats and good luck.
RLxx


----------



## sohocat

Hi everyone

Fraggles-I am doing ok-really tired and constipated, thanks for asking.  I had my blood work done yesterday, and am having it done again tomorrow.  I haven't got the numbers back yet, but I will let you know.  I'm feeling a bit catious-you never know.  I am worried now abut the money-freaking out actually and how I am going to afford it being single and all.  My exboyfriend came with me to Reprofit, but we fought the whole time.  It was actully more stresful having him there than not having him there often.  He was causing me stress-not the clinic or the procedure.  We don't really talk anymore and it makes me sad.  I am so all over the place emotionally.  I am scared about my cat too-how am I going to take care of a baby and 2 cats also all by myself?  But I'm really really happy about the BFP with the hpt!  I have saved the hpt just so I can keep looking at it!
How are you?  I see you are going to go to Greece soon.  

sohocat

sohocat


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Sohocat

It's natural to be nervous and the fact you are I think demonstrates that you will be highly capable to look after you, your little one and the two cats. And naturally you will afford it because you will find a way. You know we are all here for you to share you highs, lows and fears so share away and provide support.

I am having treatment for the dreaded C at the moment so plan to go back to Greece when that is all clear but when I found out how much cheaper Reprofit is for iui am thinking of squeezing an iui in at Reprofit in Jan. I am juggling lots and once I get the all clear can't envisage I'd be able to go to Serum until after my exams at this stage.

Am thinking of you and delighted about your pregnancy.

F x


----------



## Jammy J

Many congrats Sohocat on your BFP!! Yippee...  jAH


----------



## bingbong

Hi everyone,

Just a quick question about scans. I am trying to work out cheap(ish) scans for before I go to Reprofit but am having trouble, I've been quoted up to £300   but think that must've been a mistake! One place is £60 but can only scan on six days in January. The birth company might be an option but I'm a bit confused by pricing and what I actually want/need   Any help much appreciated!! I have looked on the London board which gave me the name of the £60 man and the birth company, just wondered if anyone knew anywhere else.

Also just wanted to check the currency for Brno, I hear euros talked about but also czech's own currency so wondered which one I needed (or both?).

Thanks
Bingbong x


----------



## bingbong

Thanks Cem, hopefully some Londoners will come along soon and help me!  

Interesting about better exchange rates on credit card rather than cash, I always thought it was meant to be the other way round by the time you added credit card fees. Will look into it. I guess that I should get some Czech Koruny before I go, just so that I have some with me.

I have thought about where to stay, I was going to stay at the hotel that people seem to have just started staying in, can't remember the name?? But I think that I might stay at the Grand as it sounds like it is the most central and easy to locate and for my first time there I think that might be a good idea. I really would like free wireless, which the Grand don't do and I think it is a lot extra to get it, so might just have to camp in their reception and use my laptop there. What do you think? I am feeling a little wary of having to find my way around so thought that the Grand might be the best option. I'm not sure what their cancellation policy is though, I think that I'll be having a scan on day 10 and then IUI on day 12 ish, so would like to be able to cancel the hotel if the scan shows that I can't have the IUI, rather than loose the hotel and flights.  



Bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Bingbong re: scans in London The Birth Company and Dr Gibb is about £60-80 he is well used to doing them for ladies having treatment abroad, I went there once and he also put them on the DVD.  My FF cycled (and got pregnant in Barbados) and he did all her and emailed them over, and as he is a Dr he also helped with prescribing her drugs and bloods.  I know that Rose went to him.

I also went to ARGC (wouldn't recommend at all as antiquated equipment)and they can't print or scan the image  they were £120 a time

and most of mine were at 92 Harley St, they were £195 a scan or £500 for 3, but Mr Trew was my gynaecologist and worked there.

Good luck


----------



## bingbong

Thanks JJ, It sounds like Dr Gibb might me a good idea   it's good that he could prescribe drugs too, might come in handy. If day 10 is a sunday do you know of anywhere that scans then?

Cem I have read the brno guides, including Winky, all very useful but I think that it's a case of too much information!! I seem to have got confused and have totally lost my common sense when it comes to this   I have no doubt that I'll be asking many stupid questions between now and when I go!  

Bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

Bingbong when are you going to Reprofit>
F x


----------



## bingbong

Hey Fraggles,

I'm hoping to go in Jan, will be at the end, 29th ish hopefully (   just checked my diary looking and realised that I'm going to be cutting it fine as my dog sitters are going away early Feb, eeek, hope everything goes to time!). Anyway, that's when I'll hopefully be there, sounds ages away. When are you hoping to go? Would be good if we happened to be at the same time.

Bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

If all goes well round about the 25th. Finger's crossed for us both on the 2ww.

F x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

BB- The birth company do scans mon- Sat http://www.thebirthcompany.co.uk/fees.html, the only places I know who do scans on Sundays are clinics for their own pts. 92 Harley street is Mon-Fri and if you need a scan then you have to go to the Hammersmith Hospital and have it privately there by arrangement, but I would have thought that this would be for their pts only, I was on an overseas monitoring package.

I'm not sure if LWC do overseas monitoring scans?
L x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Can any of you Reprofit ladies help this lady asking if they treat single ladies
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=222718.msg3490639;topicseen#msg3490639


----------



## GIAToo

Hey Fraggles and bingbong - I've just realised that if my cycle goes to plan and your travel plans coincide, we'll all be on the 2WW together  .  I'm full of useless information  
GIA Too xx


----------



## Fraggles

GIA that is such useful information, looks like I'll be going for iui on 24/25 - what were your dates.

Are we able to have a front page that summarises it or shall we just add it to our signatures because I forget when everyone else is cycling - have enough difficulty with working out my dates.

F x


----------



## GIAToo

Well, if all goes well and I follow my consultants plan (or rather my body does!), then I should be at EC stage by 25th January  
I'm getting very excited about the new year  
xx


----------



## Fraggles

ooh that does sound like we'll be cycling buddies then? But I am natural - are you medicated?

F x


----------



## GIAToo

Yeah I'm medicated and IVF AND ICSI


----------



## bingbong

oooh, will be great to have people to share the 2ww with!!! I will be the last though I think as I am hoping that basting will be 30th Jan ish, depending on my cycle.

Fraggles the front page of this thread has a list of abroadies, pm Felix and she'll add you to it  

Bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

Thanks BB I forgot about the front page. LOL.


----------



## sohocat

Hi Bingbong,
I stayed at the Grand and really liked it.  It is centrally located-right across the street is the train station and the bus station to take you other places if you have time for a bit of fun-you can to to Prague, and there are a million fun little towns you can go to by the train.  (I would recommend the student agency bus is you wanted to go to Prague from Brno or visa versa-they show movies, serve you hot chocolate, les expensive than the train and it's comfortable.  The only thing is you can't get up and stretch around like in the train.  You should buy your tickets in advance for the student agency bus because they sometimes sell out a day ahead of time.)  Also, from the Grand the city is in walking distance-right around the corner actually.  It is so convenient, (and they have really good hot chocolate in the bar downstairs.)  Someone who was there at the same time I was from the Czech Rep blog site, has been there several times and she said she wouldn't stay anywhere else because of the convenience.  I was able to get free wireless in the lobby downstairs-but once I went down there and it didn't work.   The Kentucky Fried Chicken (I hate to send you there) right down the street from the Grand has free wireless.  If you look at the Czech blog under Reprofit you will get tons of great information.  Food is cheap there and really good; the clothes are not cheap for some reason.   I was just there and loved it.  I hope this helps, and wishing you good luck for a big  .

sohocat


----------



## Felix42

Sorry I've not updated the front page lately. Have been away but will do it shortly. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Well, not going until April but have booked hotel (Grand) and am looking into flights. Not back from Nepal until early Feb so thought it best to get things sorted before I go

Can't decide whether to go Ryanair from Stansted (cheap, but Stansted a pain to get to/from) or whether to go to Vienna, Bratislava or Prague and get train etc from there. Somewhat complicated by needing to fly on the morning after my oldest friend's 40th b'day party (can't possibly miss that) - which is in the Peak District! Why is my life never simple? (not only that but am having to go straight to Peak District from week's family holiday in Dorset to celebrate my mum's 70th and aunt's 60th b'days....)

And then I also need to sort out how to get depot shot (hoping Dr G or LWC will do this), and ivig - no idea how I'm going to fit this in with my complicated itinerary but will work it out somehow

Good luck to all our January girls...will try to follow your progress from the Himalaya!
Suitcase
x


----------



## bingbong

Blimey Suity, that makes my stress around timings feel a lot less stressful! I really hope that you have an amazing time away, look forward to hearing all about it! 

Do let me know what you decide to do with flights, I've never tried to get to Stanstead before but do like the idea of going direct to Brno. I was wondering about booking the flights and when to do it, either on cd1 when I know what days I should need to be out there, or could I do it on cd10 after my scan when I know that I'm going and when?? But the risk there is that I would probably need to fly the next day or two and getting a flight might be hard and no idea whether prices would be high or low? Anyone any ideas?? On cd1 I'll book the Grand, from what I can make out if I cancel after 48 hours before I loose one night but better that than have nowhere to stay!!!

Thanks Soho for the info   I have read the stuff on the czech thread but there is too much and I just get totally confused  

Oh, what plugs do they use? I will need to get some adapters.


I'm sure that I had other questions to ask but can't think of them now  

Bingbong x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks BingBong

Tricky re timings for your flights (at least with donor egg I have fixed dates...) - wonder if you can book several alternatives and cancel the ones you don't need? Winky or Cem are the ones in the know re Ryanair flights so they might be able to suggest the best approach...I have a feeling it's cheaper if you book in advance as prices can shoot up very close to the date of the flight but I'm not the expert!
The 2 times I've been there I've used Air Miles and flown with BA to Prague/Vienna - is a bit of a faff with trains etc but not impossible. However, am now out of Air Miles (having booked London-Delhi return in Premium Econ/Club for Nepal trip!) so am thinking Ryanair would be much cheaper, and it is quite appealing flying direct instead of having trains/buses etc to deal with...expect I will end up doing that. Other option as I will be in Peak District, is to look at Manchester, East Midlands, B'ham etc and see if any cheap flights from there to Brno, Vienna, Prague or Bratislava....but then my car will be up there so long drive when I get back which is not such a good idea. Oh it's all so complicated  

Don't book the Grand direct with the hotel - use gtahotels.com as is much cheaper...expect you knew that anyway?

Re plugs - they use European ones (2 thin pins) 

Suitcase
x


----------



## bingbong

The car does complicate things for you, maybe leave early in the morning and drive south then to fly out, probably better than doing it on your return.

Hopefully someone will be along who knows about flights, I doubt that Ryanair have a very good cancellation policy but maybe I'm wrong. 

Yeah, Cem listed a few sites to look at hotels, I had a look the other day and they did all seem to vary a little. And I'll have to get some plugs, have heaps of ones for America but I haven't been to Europe in over nine years  

Bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi 

Suity how are you? When do you head of for your break and how long for? It all sounds very exciting. am blowing some bubbles to you.

Cem, can you tell me more about this meet and greet service at Stanstead please, I may be heading to Brno this month or next month.

How is everyone today?

Fraggles x


----------



## bingbong

Hi Fraggles,

What are you planning to do with booking flights and hotel? When do you think you will book? It's hard to know what to do for the best really. Don't want to loose lots of money but also don't want to end up paying too much either for not booking early enough  

I'd be interested in the meet and greet service too Cem.

Bingbong x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Fraggles - am off on Friday for a month!!  Thanks for the bubbles  

Cem - yes, quite excited now....am reading Lonely Planet Nepal and checking out what I'm going to do in Kathmandu before the trek starts. Still a bit nervous about it all - partly the walking and partly the meeting the group thing, but really really glad to have 1 month off work and to start 2010 with something lovely to look forward to  

Cheap meet and greet at Stansted sounds good - be great if you could PM me the details. Currently return (out Sun 18th April, back Weds 21st April) is £68 return with Ryanair...how much cheaper can I expect it to get to if I hold out for deals?

Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Cem, will check out the meet and greet

No, the Ryanair price doesn't include checked in bags, but I figure for just 2 days I can manage with hand luggage only....will keep an eye on prices for a day or two and then book - just want it sorted really so it's one less thing to worry about whilst I'm away...

Ooh, I didn't know about Octopus. I've paid £165 with GTA, Octopus are £150 so could have saved £15....but that's OK, not too big a difference! Good for the others to know though  

Yes, I'm sure Nepal will be great, it's just pre trip nerves, will be fine once I get there and meet the group etc. Have to say, as much as I am looking forward to the trip, I'd rather be pregnant and not able to travel   Just got to keep everything firmly crossed for April  

Suitcase
x


----------



## bingbong

Suity you should never check prices somewhere else after you have booked something!! I forgot that you were going for so long, I'm sure it will be amazing and everyone else going is having the same fears of the walking/group etc as you are.  

I just checked Ryanair and a return for when I am hoping to go it £35 each way, that's pretty good. Dammit, I wish I hadn't checked   that is based on my cycle being 28 days, but it can vary by a day or two. I also see that they are not flying on Saturdays which is very annoying, and coming back I can't fly on a Tuesday which is also very annoying as if I can't leave Monday I'll have to miss three days of work. Or fly via somewhere else   I have no idea what to do and when to book. I've just read Ryanairs terms and conditions and can't see anything about cancellation or whether I can change dates. Cem, do you know anything about this? 

Bingbong x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

BB - yes, is a bit annoying re them not flying every day...alternative would be Prague, Vienna or Bratislava...all of which are very do-able. You could always get a single direct to Brno on way out with Ryanair and then get a single with another airline back so you could come back on the day you want to....I seem to recall one time I flew in to Prague and out of Vienna because that worked better with timings etc. 

And yes, I agree best not to check prices once you've booked, but then again I only lost out on £15 so I don't feel too bad about that. Spending a fortune at the moment on hols and travel etc so £15 feels quite insignificant by comparison!

Cem - thanks for the hugs hun. You're right, it's a pretty amazing gap filler and a good way to start my 40th (gulp!) year that's for sure   Let's hope the year continues in the same positive way and I finally get a BFP which sticks around... 

Suitcase
x


----------



## bingbong

It does feel like a juggling act and although I normally love finding the best price and searching online for travel options for some reason when it comes to this I just can't quite focus. Cem would you be my personal travel agent too please   I'm sure that at some point I'll manage to sit down and focus on the options and prices and work out what's best.

Suity I'd thought of that, flying out to Brno and back from somewhere else. Another option to add to the 223 already  

Cem it's too late to manipulate this cycle, I hadn't really thought of being able to do it with IUI   when I am there I will definitely be asking for something to do that next time as it would be so much easier that way. Oh, and thanks for the link, it looks like a really good deal for the meet and greet.

Suity I really hope that the year continues as it has started for you


----------



## bingbong

I just found on Ryanair that flight changes cost £25 each way and name change is £100. So if I did find a really cheap deal (like your £8 return Cem) then it would be worth booking and taking the risk. Thought I'd post it so people know.

Bingbong x


----------



## Jammy J

Hi all,

Maybe a silly question but how can you manipulate your cycle? Is there something you can take?  Sorry if this is a blonde question!

Thx all, JAH


----------



## Jammy J

Thx CEM,
I have always been told the pill takes a while to get out of your system so I wonder whether taking it just before treatment is really advisable to get the best results? ahhhhh more to think about...

JAH x


----------



## bingbong

lol, tell me about it Jah. I don't know for sure but I would think that if you only took it for a short time it wouldn't matter too much, esp if you were then taking something to stimulate your follies.

Bingbong x


----------



## Jammy J

Good point Cem, just goes to show it can work.. maybe that is an option Ill think of considering.  

Regards
JAH


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

when I used to take the pill for contraception many years ago it would take me months to get AF again, hence I never wanted to take it when doing DE, but they insisted and sure enough after stopping it 4-5 days later there was AF.

L x


----------



## blueytoo

The BCP must have a very short half life as if I am more than about 4 hours late taking it I start bleeding. Having said that I also am capable of bleeding despite taking it back to back for with no break and can bleed through northisterone. Many people get pregnant on the pill and many also get pregnant straight after stopping it so I don't think there is any truth in it taking a long time to get out of your system.

In any event it is only supposed to stop ovulation and the drugs for IUI or IVF make you produce follicles and then you are forced to ovulate anyway so the FSH is stronger than the pill, no need to worry. I've taken it for 6 months or a year previously and then stopped for IVF cycles and all has been fine and AF came back as "normal".

Claire xx


----------



## bingbong

Quiet on here today.

I just need to share and try and get rid of my guilt. I talked to the manager at my Monday job today (I work more than one job) and I told him that I'm having some 'problems' and that I'm having some gynae stuff done and so might need to miss the odd Monday here and there. I said that the 'stuff' could only be done on certain days and so it might have to be a Monday. I'm almost certain that I'll miss the first Monday in Feb so told him that, but said that it depended on a scan a day or so before, meaning it was all last minute etc. I felt terrible and was amazingly nervous (what would I do if he said no?!), but generally telling a man that you have gynae issues normally shuts them up. But he was so lovely and said that they would support me and if I needed time off that was totally ok and just to keep him posted. He really couldn't of been nicer. So I feel quite bad now, will I rot in hell for lying?? For my Monday job I just don't feel like I can call in sick, so I needed to say something and it was as close to the truth as I could be without it being the truth.  

Also, I think that I could quite easily work it so that if I miss any work days they could be taken as sick instead of AL, but I'm not sure that feels right (although nice to keep my AL days!). If it was only this month then maybe, but as it could well be many more days...what do you think? And if I did take them as sick and then they found out what I was really doing that wouldn't look very good would it? 

Hope everyone's plans are coming along ok, thanks for listening, needed to share my deceit!

Bingbong x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Bing Bong - I've lost count of the white lies, outright lies, misinformation etc that I've partaken in over the past 2 years of ttc without letting work know anything about it. I've had migraines, every kind of appt possible (doctor, dentist, various home related ones - eg gas boiler service, deliveries, plumbers etc - gets tricky when you genuinely need time off for one of those a week later!) etc etc....

I square it with myself in two ways:
1. I've worked really really hard for them for over 6 yrs, given up my personal time to travel/work late etc, and now I'm just taking a bit of time back for myself
2. As long as I make up the work/time I've missed then it doesn't hurt anyone in the long run

Additionally I remind myself that there are more important things in life than work - and children is def one of them. So although I occasionally feel a bit guilty about lying and avoiding the truth, mostly I just feel that I'm doing the right thing for me, and it's actually quite good to put yourself first sometimes

So I think this is just a very long winded way of telling you not to feel bad - you need to put yourself first sometimes and I'm sure they'll understand in the long run (afterall, couples don't tell their work when they are starting to ttc, why should you?)

So don't feel bad  
Suitcase
x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Suity, hope all is fab with you.

Bingbong I am with Suity. Work/life balance is so so important and I think children is more important than work and what will make you happy in your life needs to have greater priority. Your boss sounds fab and like he is very supportive and values you so no doubt you have already given and proven to be a great employee and is showing you the same respect back.

You deserve to have what you want and well done you for putting the prep work in.

Love Fraggles x


----------



## bingbong

Thanks Suity and Fraggles, I really needed to hear that  

Thing is I haven't worked for this place for long, I work in another sector of the company and have done for 18 months and at first I was training so almost working for free (so they owe me!   ) but this sector I've only been at for maybe 6 weeks! But it is all one company so I guess that doesn't matter. 

It did kind of show how important this was to me (not that I'm in any doubt) I was so nervous and he probably thinks that something is really wrong as I felt like I wanted to cry!!   I was just so scared that he could stop me.

Strangely I told my mother that a friend had asked me to house sit and he lives on the third floor with a cat, so there was no way I could take my dogs so could she please look after them?! Felt no guilt at all with that one   she hasn't said yes yet, but she will, and if she doesn't I'll just make her feel guilty and then she will    terrible aren't I?! but as you say I need to do this for me.

The general reprofit thread is talking about blood tests needed for tx there, like HIV and Hep, Stepan has said nothing to me about this. Does anyone know if you need them for IUI?? He knows I want to go this month so surely he would have said? I don't want to ask him in case it reminds him that I do need them!! 

Thanks  

Bingbong x


----------



## RichmondLass

Bing
I don't know if you do need them but would think so.  I don't know what others did but I went to my local sexual health clinic (not pleasant) but if you are having them done for IVF (I assume that's a generic description they use for all fertility treatment) and so need a piece of paper for verification then they waive the £30 fee they'd ask you for otherwise.  I think I was cutting it fine so asked them to email or fax over to IM.  Isn't it awful but there are all sorts of details I can't remember know and thought it would all be etched on my memory for ever.

As fr telling work, I was beside myself with anxiety overhow to tell them I'd need time off until I realised they really weren't that interested in why I wasn't there,  and I could have said anything and generally, people don't question it! 

I did feel hugely guilty at the time over signing a contract while I was pg and then having to tell them, but now it doesn't bother me the slightest.
RLx


----------



## Annaleah

Hi Bingbong, 
not sure what Reprofit require in terms of bloods/ screening hopefully someone else will be along to clarify.  For the 2 uk clinics i've been at I was required to have HIV, Hep B and CMV.  I had to have these re-done before my FET in May last year as the clinic needs screening results less that 12 months old.  I mananged to get Hep B at my GP for a small fee and HIV at sexual health clinic which was a cheaper option but a bit of negotiating was required to get written results from SH clinic as I didn't tell them why I wanted the test or i'd have been charged for them to provide a written result.
Annaleah x


----------



## bingbong

I really hope I don't as I so don't need to be sorting that too right now. I have been tested for both and was ok, but too long ago and didn't get the results in writing. I haven't done anything risky since so it should be ok. I know that some people, like Estella, have gone out there at real short notice for IUI so assume they didn't need it?? I just didn't think of it before, considering Stepan has agreed to do a medicated IUI and doesn't even know my age I can't be suprised that he hasn't said anything!! 

Great, another thing to worry about  

Bingbong x

adding in that I don't need to worry, just heard that for IUI you don't need any tests. Not sure I agree with that but right now I'm relieved


----------



## Annaleah

Bing - that's good.  I know that by the time I next cycle in May I will have to pay for the tests to be redone knowing that I won't have done anything, let alone anything risky by then (unless said knight in armour finally materialises and propositions me with some risky adventure  ) .....


----------



## bingbong

here's hoping for that knight annaleah!

Thanks for the link Cem. Does seem strange as surely by the time you get the results you are already pupo! Anyway, it does say that IUI is excluded which is good for me right now. And Stepan told someone going out soon for IUI that she didn't need so I think I can relax now.

Thankyou 

Bingbong x


----------



## RedRose

Hi all,

      Claire, I don't think I was around much when you got your BFP, so firstly, huge congratulations to you   , and  hope you are having an easy pregnancy.

      Hi Bing, am delighted to hear you are going out for an IUI at Reprofit, it's a good low key way to start, I think, although at your age you have a reasonable chance of getting lucky first time!  I had had the usual sexual health screening in Jan last year, just at my local clinic and took the results with me for my IUI at Reprofit in the summer just in case but I was never asked for them, and I don't remember if they even ask about it on the consultation form.  As you say, it's a bit surprising but when I was actually there the clinic seemed well run to me, I think they just assume that their abroadies have been through the mill test-wise ( which is usually true ) by the time they decide to go abroad!  
        I hope you have a good experience there, I expect for you, like me, much of the value of it will be proving to yourself that you can bite the bullet and go for what you want.  Have you chosen your donor yet, I had a good choice of 4 with all the characteristics that I wanted.  One tip, a few words of Czech, just the everyday pleasantries, go a long way to help over there, I found, although it is not an easy language!  I also took a clearblue smiley face ov kit with me to keep an eye on my natural surge, and took it in with me when I got a smiley face ( universal language! ), Marek seemed impressed  .


        hi to everyone here, and hope the weather is not causing people too many problems, love Rosi.


----------



## bingbong

Rosi so good to hear from you!!! Where are you with planning your next move?   Good idea about learning a few key phrases, but somehow I think that if I read what thank you is it will probably sound totally different to how it reads! Good idea about the smiley face too. I'm going to pm you with a million questions now, please feel free to ignore, I'm a bit obsessed and irrational at the moment when it comes to timings and when to fly out there   you are right though, it is so good to actually be doing something and doing it has shown to me that I am totally committed to this and really do want it  

Fraggles, Stepan emailed me a form asking for donor choices, like what hair/eye colour/height/weight/education etc you wanted and then the sperm bank emailed me three choices, there was hardly any choice between them but she suggested one of them so I went with him. They were all my preferred everything which was nice   you best email Stepan about that. 

Bingbong x


----------



## bingbong

hopefully the end of Jan, 29th or 30th depending on my cycle    you are a few days before I think which is a shame.

Bingbong x


----------



## RedRose

Hi all, 

      Bing, I am only too happy to answer any questions, I have pm'ed you  ,

      Fraggles, I had a form too about sperm donor characteristics, but my computer (or me ), wouldn't allow me to tick the boxes so I just wrote back my preferred characteristics.  You might find it helpful to ask for the email of their director of their sperm/andrology bank, at the time I was there, her name was Daniela Buzrlova, I think, but I haven't got her email still, sorry.  Good luck, I found sometimes it took a few tries to get an answer from Reprofit, but it is worth persevering.
      hi to everyone, love Rosi.


----------



## bingbong

Hi everyone.

Not sure whether to post this on this thread or the IUI, but going to go for here. Just got an email from Stepan and am feeling a little frustrated. I sent an email with bullet points with five questions and I know that he sends brief responses but he literally couldn't of been briefer if he tried. So now I'm a bit confused and suddenly feeling really scared. 

He told me to scan on day 10 which I knew, and to take clomid on days 3-7, two tablets a day. I was expecting to take one a day but ok. I said that my cycle varied and this month I ovulated on day 13 and I wasn't sure when to go out there and he responded with 'day 12', I asked him when I need to take the trigger shot and if it would be when I'm in the UK then can he send my a script so I can get it, he said I need to take it 36 hours before IUI, nothing about how to get hold of it. 

On a plus note  I asked about whether there was something I could take to regulate my cycle for next time and he said 'we will discuss this personally when you are here' and my immediate thought was 'oooh, I get to meet him', you guys have clearly rubbed off on me  

Anyway, don't know what I'm asking, but really needed to 'talk' to someone as suddenly feeling a little terrified. Oh, if I get a scan with DrG or whatever his name is, do you think that he will px me the trigger shot? I don't really want to rely on that but it would be easier but I don't want to offend him by asking. 

Sorry to ask yet more questions  

Bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Bingbong I am sure that he could maybe transcribe a from an email with Stephan's instructions etc, why not phone ahead an ask if it is possible. Some of the scans are with sonographers not Drs.

L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Bing - shouldn't be a problem with the script - he usually gets his assistant to do the prescriptions - she will email it and you will have to use one of the pharmacies which accepts emailed scripts (Alis in Shadwell is a good option)
Maybe send a separate email with just the one question to keep it simple - ie 'please send me prescription for trigger shot'  

Best of luck, 
Suitcase
x


----------



## bingbong

Thanks JJ and Suity, thankfully I have sorted the trigger shot which is a big relief. 


Bingbong x


----------



## sweet1

Hi Bingbong and others,

Did Stepan send you a prescription by e mail in the end then BingBong? 

I am trying to organise possibly going out in March/April for IUI but unless I regulate my cycle it is going to be darned near impossible. For example, I am usually circa 28 days but for some reason this month, today is day 32 (!) and still no AF, although I can feel she is imminent. Must be the cold weather I suppose!

I tried calling S's mobile this evening but no reply, maybe he is still on holiday? Could be a number of things I suppose. So I sent another e mail asking if he could prescribe BCP, Clomid and a trigger shot. (Am I being greedy)!

Anyone who has regulated cycle using BCP then Clomid please could you give me some tips, I have never taken it and really don't want to . Should I just get my GP to prescribe it. They'd probably ask loads of questions. I just don't see a way around it without taking 2 weeks holiday at once to be sure I've timed things right. I might just end up having to do that anyway I suppose.

I suppose you take BCP till AF, then Clomid, then have a scan, then trigger shot, then basting?

Anyway sorry for going on a bit. Just felt like posting as trying to get things going a bit and really confused

Hope everyone is not doing too badly with the snow,

SA xx


----------



## GIAToo

Hi SA,
I'm not sure of exactly how BCP would work for IUI, but just wanted to say if you go to your GP they shouldn't really ask "loads of questions".  If you were going because you were in a relationship, then they would probably prescribe you three months worth so they could check it was suitable for you for.  Still, I don't see any reason why you couldn't get Stepan to tell you what you needed.  You could even got to a family planning clinic for it.

Wish I could advise you more, but I'm sure the others will be along very soon    
GIA Too xx


----------



## bingbong

I agree with GIA2 about getting your GP to prescribe it for you as that way it will be free. Ask Stepan if it has to be a certain type and then try and get it from your GP of FPC, you can always tell them you don't want to get pg! 

My main stress right now if flights, I'm just going round and round in circles with it so do understand your concern! Right now I'm thinking of flying out on Friday and back on Monday, which would be cd10-13 if I have a 28 day cycle, it gives me a couple of days either side but as over the last year my cycles have been between 25-32 days maybe it won't be enough but I don't want to miss more work and end up there for ages paying for a hotel. Might book it and then if I have to go earlier I can still use the flight home on Monday and only have to pay a single extra. Any ideas anyone? 

I'm definately going to be asking about bcp for next time but that doesn't guarentee the day either, can be a few days each way so I'll probably be no better off  

Getting excited though, feel like it's really happening!!! Hope you hear from Stepan soon SA, the clinic isn't open until 11th Jan so maybe that's why he didn't answer, or he's playing with his new baby.   Oh, and yes, BCP, AF, scan, clomid, trigger and basting is the order. And feel free to go on, it might make my long rambling posts less obvious  

Bingbong x


----------



## bingbong

Just to let you all know that I finally booked!!! I fly to Brno on 29th Jan (Friday) and back on 1st Feb (Monday). Also booked to stay at the Grand. I think I'm in shock  

Fingers crossed af plays along  

Bingbong x


----------



## GIAToo

ooh bingbong very exciting!!! If all goes to plan I will be having ET while you're at Reprofit!! Here's some                  
GIA Too xx


----------



## Jammy J

Well done Bingbong getting everything arranged! Am keeping my fingers crossed for you.

My treatment will start a month later now, my apt at clinic was cancelled this week due to weather, have rebooked for a couple of weeks but it will be too late to start treatment this month now.  

Good luck you
JAH x


----------



## Felix42

Brilliant news Bingbong!!!

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Bingbong, glad you have got everything sorted! If things go to plan here, we could be on the 2ww together!! 

Jah, sorry that you had to postpone your appt 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bingbong

Thanks guys, I still can't quite believe that I'm really doing this! I've spent so long on here but not committing to having tx and to be finally doing it just feels amazing. I keep thinking   I'm really going to be going to the Grand that I've heard you all go on about etc etc. Feels great but scary, I just hope that af plays along    Thing is I've been so worried about booking and timings etc that I haven't given more than a passing thought to what I'm actually doing, wonder when it will hit me  

Jah sorry you had to postpone  

Fraggles you've been quiet lately, how are your plans going? Are you still going to Reprofit?

SweetSA did you hear back from Stepan?

Lou-Ann and GIA2 I so hope that we are on a successful 2ww together  


Bingbong x


----------



## bingbong

Hi Fraggles,

It's so hard this isn't it?! Trying to work out when to go and what's for the best. It's hard to know with regards to the chlamydia, I guess that it depends a bit on how likely it is that the antibiotics worked and how big a risk it is if you get a BFP. So hard to know. 

If you were to decide to go then you really need to go before the day you ovulate as from everything that I've read it's generally better to have the sperm waiting for the egg rather than the other way round. I know you've said that you would babysit but is there any way you could do it the week before or after? I'm sure that your brother would understand and if you feel like your clock is ticking then it would be a shame to miss a month if you could change the date with him easily enough. 

Good luck deciding what to do, it is so hard. If you do decide to go I booked the Grand through Octopus travel as that was the cheapest, but today got a thing from one of the voucher websites saying that you could save with Octopus as certain destinations. I didn't check whether Brno was one of them (at this point I'd rather not know!) but if you are booking it's worth having a look. 



Bingbong x


----------



## starbuck

Hi Fraggles

I know someone who was trying naturally and found out she had chlamydia. The Dr didn't advise her to stop trying except for the month she and her partner were taking the antibiotics (and that was to stop them reinfecting themselves). She was already on a 2ww when she found out and discussed with the Dr what would happen if she was already pg and Dr said she would need to take pregnancy friendly antibiotics (they probably aren't as affective though). There is an article on the baby centre site which might help. http://www.babycenter.com/0_chlamydia-during-pregnancy_1427376.bc?showAll=true

Good luck in making your decision.

Starbuck


----------



## sweet1

Hello all,

Yes, Bingbong, I did hear back from Stepan. He seems ok to prescribe anything! He recommended Norethisteron to regulate cycle (well I say recommend, but he didn't ask me any questions) so I will have to look into it.

Is it really just as simple as you tell Stepan the day you're turning up? No appointment needed?

I keep looking for ways to make it more complicated than it is! the only complicated thing is working it around stupid work commitments. Ah well must keep playing the lottery....


----------



## GIAToo

Fraggles - did they do a different test to discover that you did have chlamydia after all? Bit worried my negative result would not be right.  Hope you make a decision you're comfortable with, what a pickle!   

Sweet SA - another step closer eh?   It's all very exciting  

Hello to everyone else    
GIA Too xx


----------



## bingbong

Pleased you heard back from him SSA. And that there is something that you can take to regulate your cycle. It is still hard working out how to have the time out though, I'm really lucky that my cycle will be so that I can go on Friday, when I don't work, and come back monday, so I only miss one day of work (hopefully af will play along with that!). 

We need to contact Stepan on day one of the cycle and then after the scan on day ten, he will give us a time to come for the IUI. Quite simple really. I think that bit is the easy part, it's arranging flights/hotel and most importantly when to go that is the hard bit!! 

GIA2 how are you getting on? 

Bingbong x


----------



## sweet1

Thanks Bingbong and GIA2.

i've just looked up Norethisterone on the internet. I must admit I'd never heard of it. it sounds like just what we are looking for as it helps regulate your cycle without having any contraceptive effect. Thank god there is something out there! It will make this a lot easier, hopefully.


----------



## GIAToo

Hey Bigbog  , I'm ok.  menopause symptoms of synarel nasal spray have kicked in today.  Absolutely exhausted and got a headache, but it's all worth it.  Have two more days of relaxing (or ironing, cleaning etc!) and then start work and injections! yay!   How are you? 

Sweet SA - no contraceptive effect?  Useful in case you get lucky in the meantime


----------



## RichmondLass

BB - love the sheep pic! xx


----------



## bingbong

Thanks RL, I thought that he was rather cute  

GIA2 enjoy your last few days off   I hope that you feel better soon  

SSA, I think, and I may be wrong, that if you have a hard copy of your prescription from Reprofit you can use it at any chemist, rather than just the couple. That would probably be much easier for you. I would be happy to collect it when I'm there and post it to you (or meet up) when I get back. If I'm wrong and it wouldn't be any help then hopefully someone far more knowledgable will be along soon to correct me. 

Hope that everyone else is doing ok, Fraggles how are you getting on with making your mind up?

Bingbong x


----------



## RichmondLass

on the subject of prescriptions - can you get a private prescription from any GP?  
And would your own GP privately prescribe based on an overseas doc's recommendations?  My drugs were cheaper to buy abroad (I think) but from a  convenience point of view?
RLxx


----------



## bingbong

a private script from a GP would work but I'm sure that I read that if you had a hard copy, rather than a scanned copy, that more pharmacy's would accept it. Maybe I'm just  

Bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

No I don't think that all GP's can/will write out a private script.


----------



## blueytoo

♥JJ1♥ said:


> No I don't think that all GP's can/will write out a private script.


JJ is right, they can't at all, I asked my GP and if they can she would have. For IUI meds you aren't going to save anything much at all by not buying through Reprofit, you will save a bit on IVF meds.


----------



## Felix42

I think it is worth bringing back a hard copy of the prescription for SSA, Bingbong if you can, as I think I read somewhere that these days more chemists can accept international prescriptions but they do need to have the hardcopy rather than the scanned version.  Even Ali in Shadwell asks for people to pick up the hardcopy and let him have it after the event if possible (though he will accept scanned versions initially).

Might be worth posting a query on the sticky thread re international prescriptions on the Czech Board to ask there about whether more chemists accept hardcopy prescriptions now.  

Alternatively for those booking scans at the Birth Clinic, you could contact Dr Gibbs in advance and ask him if he was willing to write out a UK private prescription for the meds on your scanned international prescription.  With a UK private prescription that way, any chemist should be able to provide the meds (though you would have to private prescription rate of course not the NHS one).  Might make it more convenient though for those who are going to the Birth Clinic anyway.

Best of luck in sorting it all out.  

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## sweet1

Thanks for the advice, BingBong that would be great if you could bring the prescription back, though I'll ask Stepan to email it too.

I'm a bit confused with all this private presription business. Normally prescriptions on the NHS are about 7 quid or so aren't they. How much can I expect to pay for Clomid etc? is it a fortune? I want to stock up


----------



## Fraggles

Bingbong - no further progress with making my mind up - am in process of writing a dissertation proposal and playing ping pong with my professor as he gives me feedback so all focus on that until it's done. Then think about iui. Brain frazzled at the mo.

Sorry for lack of personals.

GIA - shouldn't worry about chlamydia - am sure if you tested negative you are.

F x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Private scripts- usually you pay full price for the drugs some charge for a private prescription others don't.
L x


----------



## Damelottie

Fraggles -   . Hope you get it all sorted.

BB - I love that picture too


----------



## RichmondLass

The reason I ask about private scripts is that one of the GPs at my surgery suggested I ask the practice 'owner' GP for a private one once which I didn't follow up in the end becasue was chepaer in Spain.  But I don't know if that means only certain GPs can write a private prescription - like not all NHS consultants do private work do they? (or do they??)  I guess the surgery reception would advise if you asked 'how do I get a private prescription or a private appointment'.  In any case, its only worth it in an emergency or if you aren't bringing in your drugs from abroad as it'll cost.

Why can't you get the drugs from the Czech republic? At my first appointment in Barcelona, the clinic gave me the drugs themselves.  At my second, in between appointments I simply took the prescription  (a few lines scrawled on a comp slip!) to the chemist over the road and they filled up my large paper bags for me.  I had no queries flying the lot back in.  Infact I had so much that I had to share it between my friend's bag and mine!


It's surely got to be cheaper getting it over there?

RLxx


----------



## Damelottie

I've always brough mine back from the Czech Republic too. I just throw the boxes away and fill my bag. 

I've had them posted over before with no problems but I think it was Roo who did once had some difficulties with them not arriving.

LLx


----------



## Felix42

The other possibility if you don't mind and they're not bulky Bingbong, is to act as a drugs mule  for SSA. Both Dottie P and Suity did that for me on occasion and it was a huge help. Stepan is usually happy to receive payment when the drugs recipient goes for treatment later on. Just a thought. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## bingbong

There are plenty of private GPs working in London that you could see, whether they would write a prescription I'm not sure.

hmmm, not sure about the term drugs mule!   But yes, definately a possiblity. I might ring the pharmacy in Shadwell and see how much the drugs cost there and then I can see what Reprofit charge and whether there is a difference. I intend on getting a script or the drugs while there for my next cycle/s (hmm, not very positive thinking there). 

Thing is I am going with 10kg carry on and am stressing (it's always something at the moment!) about keeping to this weight limit. I have never been a light packer by any means! Anyone got any tips or suggestions on keeping it light? I'm going to try and find a light bag to take, need to find out what size it can be. Thanks.

I love my sheep too, he reminds me of New Zealand  

At work so shouldn't really be on here, better clear the history  

Bingbong x


----------



## bingbong

nine days Cem      I am very impressed. Can you come and do my packing for me please?  

What about bringing drugs back that need to be kept cold? 

I'm thinking of telling people that I'm going away for a weekend to the czech republic, rather than lying totally to everyone. Only thing is if the scan says I can't have an IUI, then I'd have to go anyway. What do others do? 


Bingbong x


----------



## blueytoo

Bingbong if you're just having IUI with clomid, from memory clomid is less than £30 for IUI here. You won't have anything to keep cold as Stepan will give you the trigger injection when you get to Reprofit on day 10 for your scan.

Claire xx

ETA found a thread here and you'll see that you can even get three months/cycles supply for £19.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=198748.0


----------



## bingbong

Thanks for that Feisty. I think that I'll be having my day 10 scan done in London. Anyway, it will sort out. This cycle I think I'm sorted but before I go I'll look into costs and see what's going to be the cheapest option.

Thanks so much for everyone's help and ideas, would be lost without you  

Bingbong x


----------



## Maya7

BB - if you could manage to restrict your case it would be so much better... I was there for 10 days and although I checked my bag in, I could have taken it on with me as it was v light... Its easier checking in, I think, as it means you do less pulling and lifting and reaching up to store it on board...It was a little wheely sport bag and so handy ... I packed one leisure suit (and changed vests under it) and of course changes of underwear ... any toiletries I left behind me ... and dont be afraid to ask for help with your bag on the way back if you are travelling alone (you can say you've recently had surgery   )

Best of luck!
Maya


----------



## bingbong

Thanks Maya, I seem to have calmed down slightly on the packing now thankfully, wonder what it will be next that I decide to stress about  

Oh, found it!! Just looked at the long term forecast for Brno, two days before I arrive the temp is going to be high of -5C and low of -12C   how on earth do I pack for that!!!  

Bingbong x


----------



## cocochanel1

Layers Bing - thermal vests! Brrrrrrrrrrr
xxx


----------



## sweet1

Another good reason to delay going out for a coupld of months - the weather!!!!  

I wouldn't dream of asking BingBong to be a drugs mule for me lol. But if you could be a prescription mule BB that would be great. I'll ask Stepan to get the prescription ready before you go then I could meet you one day in London when you get back (PUPO!) and pop to Shadwell's the same day. Sound like a plan?

It's only for the first cycle, as for any future ones I'd probably try and get them out there ready for the following cycle.

How exciting. I've got the day off work today and for some reason I always get more excited when I have a bit of time to think about it. At work that (work)  just seems to occupy all my thoughts. 

I think I am going to go buy an ovulation predictor kit tomorrow to start preparing


----------



## bingbong

SSA that sounds like a great plan   and it will be lovely to meet up. Did you get an OPK? 

Waitrose has 25% off clearblue tests at the mo, just in case anyone is after one. I was naughty and got a pack of 2 HPT, couldn't resist and they were cheaper than I've seen them elsewhere, I'm planning to hide them in the back of the cupboard and hopefully forget they are there for a bit  

Bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

BB I hope that you get your good results on them, don't forget to check expiry dates on them!! I've had some go out of date (how sad) or maybe they are having a sale thinking everyone will have been   over the festive times!!


----------



## bingbong

lol JJ, they are also on special in Sainsbury's (but not by as much) so it is probably timed for those who enjoyed the festive season   I did check the date, may 2011 so I hope that I have used them by then! I wasn't sure if it was a good idea to get them or not but I hate buying things full price so took advantage of the special, felt very excited after.  

Bingbong x


----------



## GIAToo

JJ1 - my condoms always went out of date  - I think that's sadder!!    
GIA Too xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

mine too!!!


----------



## bingbong

oooh, so pleased it wasn't just me 

Bingbong x


----------



## Damelottie

and mine   

I bought a bumper load one coz there were cheaper (whatever was I thinking  )


----------



## starbuck

I brought the really cheap tests from ebay (about £2 for 10 tests).  Was a bit skeptical if they worked but OTD was always day 16 which I could never wait for so decided I would use them on day 14 (if I could wait that long) and then if I got to OTD do a proper test then.  On my BFP then I got a very faint line with them on day 12 or 13 (can't remember now) and then used them every day until OTD and still got a faint line each time.  Not sure if anyone else has any experience with them but for me then it seemed like a good way to be a serial tester without spending a fortune.  Downside of course is that it encourages testing before OTD which I know people all have differing opinions on. 

Starbuck


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Mine too and I have an allergy to rubber so had to spend a fortune on the expensive ones for those with allergies. LOL.

How is everyone tonight?

F x


----------



## bingbong

Hi everyone,

Just need to have a bit of an offload. Not feeling right today, tired, stressed and sad. I went for supervision today that I have every three weeks through my work, he is totally unconnected to work to safe to share with and I know him pretty well. I was talking about struggling to concentrate at times and trying to stop that as my work is impossible if I'm constantly thinking about something else (I'm sure that you can work out that I'm talking about ttc). He asked me if I was talking about this 'thing' to other people and I just got really sad when he said that. I think that reality is hitting me about what I'm doing and I feel so lonely and sad that I'm doing this and no one outside of FF knows about it. In the end I told him what I'm doing and he was totally lovely and encouraging, I think that he could tell from my   how much it means to me (I hardly every cry). I feel bad moaning, I know that compared to many of you I've been through nothing, but right now I am hurting and just want to   

I'm sure that this will pass, it always does, I'm really tired so that doesn't help   thanks for listening to my self-pitying rambles  

Bingbong x


----------



## lulumead

Hi BB

Big  . I think its actually really hard at the beginning as its so overwhelming, I totally freaked the nearer it got to the 1st IUI. Its hard for different reasons at different times but be gentle on yourself, you're having to deal with all the practical stuff of doing this plus grieve that you are in this situation in the 1st place...I think sometimes thats harder and deeper routed than we realise.
Are you sure you don't have any friends you'd like to be involved? Absolutely everyone knows I am doing this and are really supportive, although to be honest it doesn't help sometimes with feeling overwhelmed and lonely.  Maybe there is something in the air today, feel a bit weepy too - really without any cause to.
take care.
xxxx


----------



## Annaleah

Sending you lots of cyber     Bing.  It is hard and lonely trying to contain all of this on your own.  Don't feel bad...that's what we're here for.  Hope the weekend brings some rest and   that this cycle brings the promise of hope.
Annaleah xx


----------



## Jammy J

Hi BB,
So sorry you are having a s*** day, as the others have said maybe after some rest this weekend you will feel better. I think you must try and confide in at least one friend, I felt such a weight off my shoulders when I broke it to one of my best mates, it was really emotional telling her but felt such a relief after.  After bottling it all up I was driving myself crazy and there is so much to think about and try and organise.  We all do deserve medals for getting as far as we have got, I dont think there are many men out there that would go through what we are doing!!

Big hugs to you, rest up and take care
JAH X


----------



## GIAToo

Oh BingBong -I know exactly how you feel.  Like lulu I have told lots of people (probably too many  ) but it doesn't stop me feeling lonely and different things will trigger me off (latest is seeing my ex at work and having THAT failed relationship in my face everyday!).  You have to remind yourself that you are a strong independent woman who has got bigger balls than most men and who knows what she wants AND is not waiting around for some bloke before she goes for what she wants. Loneliness is so hard, and even harder to admit because it makes us feel like we are "losers", but it comes and goes no matter what your situation is! How many of us have felt lonely WITHIN a relationship? What we are doing is scary, but also exciting and brave and oh how I wish I'd had the insight at your age to do it then IYKWIM!!  When I feel scared I listen to a song from a musical about the animal world and single motherhood and I feel SO much better!  I'll post the lyrics separately on the single women group    the words are very funny but oh so true.

Everyone here knows how you feel, so never worry about offloading, I do it enough and like you I also think that I haven't gone through "anything" yet, but I'm sure no-one else thinks we need to suffer much more before we can post our woes!  

Take care hun   
GIA Too xx


----------



## bingbong

thanks so much guys, I already feel a little better  

I know that I should tell someone, I just really don't know who to tell. My supervisor asked me why I hadn't told anyone, and I seriously had trouble saying the words outloud to him! And the reason's are because I'm scared that they'll tell me I shouldn't or being really against the idea. I'm really avoidant and don't like letting people in and allowing them to see my vulnerability, it's hard enough to admit it on here! 

When I say lonely I don't mean for a relationship, that's so not on my radar right now, just for friends who I can talk openly with, but I always seem to push everyone away. Cem I think that counselling would be a good idea, it's just the cost involved. Maybe I'll ask my supervisor if I can see him for a couple of sessions as he wouldn't charge me too much.

I think what I really needed was to know that people understand and I'm not being an idiot, and Lulu it's good to know that you found the first IUI hard too   

And thank you for the   they were very much needed. 

Another thing that didn't help is and sorry for tmi, but when I wiped this afternoon there was a streak of blood on the paper and it scared me (I actually gasped when I saw it!) as it's too early for af. Hopefully it was nothing because if af comes before tuesday I'm totally screwed with my timings.

THanks everyone   

Bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

BB  I am really pleased that you managed to cry and share you situation with him, you know that we are all here, but I know that I would find it so hard not being able to tell some of my friends and I have the boys with me.  I don't have lots of friends and do find it hard, and particularly as I am older in making friends, but the circle of friends I have the counseller compared to as a family.  I don't really do acquaintances.  Why can you not tell any of your friends? You are not seeking their approval just their support.  If not then counselling might be a good option.  I had it for about 8 months and found her helpful at the time.

I am comfortable with what I am doing, but even now I grieve for my own old eggs and my  baby.

I haven't told my Mum, she is my only family as I don't want her to worry about me as she has health problems of her own, and I know she'll be pleased when it does happens.  Now I have been at it for 5 yrs now I think that some of my friends are fed up hearing about it and seeing no results, whilst they pop out baby after baby! 

Take care hun and you know that we are always here for you, you will be such a wonderful mummy one day,

L x


----------



## upsydaisy

BB   

I found the lead up to my first IUI incredibly emotional (and I was only travelling to Eastbourne!).  I didn't tell anyone at work and felt like I was carrying this huge burden around with me that no one knew about.  I told one very close friend and eventually my mother, but couldn't face confiding in anyone else.  It all got so complicated with lots of white lies (my job doesn't do days off for appointments).  I was also very concerned about negative reactions, it's one thing telling everyone once your pregnant, but quite another telling them your trying to get pregnant.  It's such a personal thing. 

Keep strong   .  It is all worth it a million times over.

Upsy
xxx


----------



## lulumead

BB, I'm sure if you scrolled old posts you'd see me posting before my 1st IUI...I was in bits and called my best friend in tears and she talked me down and told me it would be weird if I wasn't feeling scared!!  I think I was surprised as I had already been through an adoption process and approval at panel so had got my head around single parenting...but maybe actually making a baby was different, I don't know...I just know it was very hard but after the 1st one, was really fine.

Crossing my fingers that AF arrives on time on Tuesday.
xxx


----------



## Fraggles

BB

The night before my first iui I was posting from the hotel room telling my FF's that I was seriously thinking of doing a runner back to the airport overnight before my first appointment. I couldn't believe that I was potentially entering single motherdom. Like Lulumead it was when the iui was actually taking place I felt a huge sense of relieve - I was still scared but knew I was doing the right thing for me. I want to be a mother and if it works out it will be wonderful and if it doesn't it will be tough but I know I have tried. Now I feel fine about it too.

Lots of love
x


----------



## bingbong

thanks guys, nice to know that I'm not the only one who freaked out before their first tx   I am totally happy with what I'm doing and haven't for a second thought about not having tx!!! I just feel stressed about all the logistics of it, and the lying that I'm doing and then thinking about will it work or not.  

I did tell a friend tonight and she wasn't suprised in the slightest and said she knew I was going to tell her that when I said that I had something to tell her and was demanding that she promised to not tell anyone else   felt quite relieved. I don't think that I'll tell anyone else now but will see how I go.

I keep thinking that af is here, I've had to go and check three times in the last two hours conviced that I could feel it. I think I'm going to drive myself mental but I so don't want it to be early so I have to change everything      until Tuesday please!!!! I just googled how to stop af for a few days and got nothing that I'd dare use   Guess I need to accept that I'm not in control and can't change it, just not very good at doing that.

Thanks again ladies, you are all wonderful  

Bingbong x


----------



## sweet1

Hi BB, hope you are feeling a bit better. This is so hard sometimes and I've lost track of the wobbles I've had in recent weeks


----------



## bingbong

So AF arrived this morning   if it had waiting until after midday I might just have been alright   Just went on Ryan Air to look at booking new flights and I put in the new dates and and then I'm not really sure what I pressed but I think that I changed them and bought new ones without quite meaning to! And they charged me £25 per flight to change   Not impressed, I would've used a different computer without my cookies so that I could've just bought fresh tickets and not paid the extra. But I'm not quite sure that I really did change it, even though it says I did   I am waiting for an email to confirm but not quite sure what to do if it doesn't. And I wasn't sure I wanted those dates, I need to fly out Wed for IUI on Thursday (day 12) and wanted to come back Saturday but they don't fly so tried to check cost of flying back Sunday before checking Friday but before I got the Friday I think I bought the Sunday   So I'm going to be there a while! But seriously, the cost is now spiralling, what with four Ryan Air flights plus £50 to book the extra two and then the Grand for four nights because I bought the wrong flight   It's almost funny   I just hope that I don't get cancelled on my day 10 scan    Ryan Air really is a rip off  

On the other hand it's terribly exciting that af is here and I'll start clomid on Tuesday and really be doing this.  

Bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

BB sorry to hear AF is messing you around!!!  how annoying and costly for you - could you ring Rynair (I know that they aren't the most helpful) and say that you appear to have bought flights and could they assist!! did you put your credit card details in if not then your prob haven't bought them. Even on Ryanair you have to pay to change!!!

L x


----------



## bingbong

they had my card details already. Although the page says confirmed etc if I log onto ryan air again and put the booking ref in it's the old booking so looks like it didn't go ahead. So now I'm on a different computer trying to book (without having to pay the £25 per flight if possible) and it's expensive!!! I don't know why but their flight prices are excluding taxes so it's a lot. Also not sure whether to come back Friday, day 13, or Sunday. Just worried if I'm not ready for IUI until after day 13. But I normally ovulate on day 13/14 so it should be fine. I hate this so much. HELP!!!! 

BB x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

BB do you have to book a return flight could you book the return when you are there?


----------



## Rose39

BingBong - once you've had the trigger injection you'll ovulate at the latest 36 hours later (that's why they time IVF so carefully around the exact time that the patient has done the trigger - but those patients have been also on drugs to prevent early ovulation). Hope that helps!

Rose x


----------



## bingbong

JJ thanks for being here   I needed to go out there earlier, and therefore return earlier to not miss work at the other end. I've booked it now, leaving on wednesday 27th and returning on Friday 29th, saving me two extra nights at the hotel. That was all very stressful   I just hope that the rest goes ok!!! 

I also need to know where to get syringes and needles, I'm sure I can get syringes in any chemist but what about needles? Apparently I need a grey mixing and a green injecting needle. Can anyone help please? Yeah Rose, it should be ok and hopefully I'll do the trigger in the UK and not have to worry about flying with it.

Sorry for all the drama  

Bingbong x


----------



## Rose39

Hi Bingbong - it's the other way around re: needles. You need a green mixing needle (this is the same as the green needles that other ladies use for mixing gestone or menopur - it's a long, fat needle with a green plastic top) and a grey needle to inject with (this is a fine short-ish needle with a grey top). 

Rose xx


----------



## sweet1

Oh dear Bingbong, you poor thing. I hope it all gets sorted.

Can you let me know what day you will be flying out hon so I can ask Stepan to get the prescription ready? Many thanks. I hope you still don't mind picking it up for me x

Edit - I am being really thick, sorry, you have put the info above


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Can I ask the best place to book to stay at the Grand Hotel for competitive prices and flights pl to Brno - may or may not be going next week depending on results of HSG on Wed.

How is everyone?

BB, sorry you are having a stressful time.

F x


----------



## bingbong

Thanks for the pm's people   would be lost without you!

Fraggles the cheapest place is Octopus Travel, I think they're great, always came up cheapest when I've searched and if you cancel more than 48 hours before your stay you don't pay a penny. They also have a local number so don't cost to phone if you need to. Good luck for Wednesday!!!!!

SweetSA I'm still more than happy to be a prescription mule for you!! Just let Stepan know, I am going to ask him for some too so shouldn't be a problem. What are you asking him to prescribe? I was looking up that drug he suggested to regulate af and read that it can vary when it starts, normally around two days but can be as much as two weeks after (but I think that's for people who don't normally get af), but it still doesn't give an exact date. I wish that there was a pill that you could swallow and it starts the next day! Would save all this hassle. 

Rose thanks for the needle info, looks like that's sorted. Just need to check where I'm injecting it into and how deep!  

Oh you guys are great  

Bingbong x


----------



## bingbong

Me again  

Just wanted to share the news that I'm all booked in for my IUI   I emailed Stepan earlier to tell him today is day 1 so I'm all confirmed and ready to go! yay. I need to book my day 10 scan tomorrow and I so hope that goes ok. I can't believe I'm really doing this. Who is Jana? Stepan copied them into my email. 

He also said that to regulate my cycle I need to take the bcp, still find that a bit odd but I guess the clomid counteracts that. 

And SweetSA he said that he would have your prescription ready for me   

   

Bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

BB so pleased you are all set and ready to go!!
L x


----------



## Felix42

Brilliant news BB. So sorry to see you've had so much stress around this.  for first time lucky!!

Fraggles, hope your plans are coming together too. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

You need a prescription to get it, the other girls may be able to help you as to how you get a prescription, I am not sure where you live Fragles but doens't Ali in Shadwell accept Reptofit's emailed scripts?  It is only cheap £5-10 for it.  You can do it yourself, it stings a bit but it is the last injection of a cycle!!

Good Luck with it all
L x


----------



## sweet1

Excellent BB, I am so happy it is all systems go and I'll have my fingers firmly crossed for the next month for a first time BFP for you.

I just got the same e mail from Stepan saying Jana would get the prescriptions ready, so as long as I remind him a few days beforehand I think we'll be fine.

How exciting!! Now I just have to order my wrigglies which is the most expensive bit!

Other Xytex girls are you still up for sharing costs for online access and shipping? Mind you I don't know if the shipping bit would work as I am going to Reprofit. Anyone else? I think I might nip over to the Reprofit thread. 

Oooooh!


----------



## bingbong

JJ, Felix and SweetSA thank you   oh and Felix I don't think I've said anything about the new pic which is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!

Fraggles like JJ said the best option might be to ask Stepan to email you a prescription that you can send to Ali and then collect it from there. The other option is to call the Birth Company, if that's where you are having your scan you may be able to get a prescription from them, but I'd check that out first. Hope that you get it sorted. Does that mean that if Wednesday goes well you are going to Reprofit? When will you be there? I'm a few days earlier now but I think that we'll still miss each other. Are you taking Clomid now?

SweetSa good luck with the wrigglies, very exciting but I would think it'd be sooooooooooooo hard to chose!!! Hope that you find someone to share shipping with.

Bingbong x


----------



## bingbong

I always thought that unmedicated meant no trigger. I hope that you get hold of it. I fly out on the 26th so we just miss each other. I'm staying at the Grand, seemed like the easiest place for a first visit. If you go to the czech board I'm sure that you will find others who will be there when you are.

Bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

BB, glad that you have managed to get everything sorted and are ready for your 1st IUI. Good luck!!   

Fraggles, hope all goes well on Weds 

Good luck to all other abroadies too   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bingbong

Thanks Lou-Ann   unfortunately not quite all sorted so yet another question for all you lovely ladies, especially Londoners.

I called the Birth Company this morning to book my day 10 scan and they said that it costs £180 as it's my first scan there and they need to do a full gynae scan for the first one   That is waaaaaaaaay more than I was expecting. She also said that a lining scan is £50 and a follie scan is £70 so it would be £120 for any further cycles. I was a bit shocked. I did wonder about talking to Stepan about not having a scan and just going to Reprofit for a scan before the IUI, not sure if he'd agree though.  And then I thought about how would I know when to take the trigger shot? 

I called LWC and they will do the scan for £125 but need a referral letter before they do it. It is cheaper but would mean that I would need a letter from Stepan for every cycle, and I don't know if he would be happy to write the letter and fax it to LWC anyway.

Anyone got any suggestions? I'm happy to travel within reason but really don't want to spend so much money on a scan. I feel like the cost of this is spirraling up and up and I'm going to end up with a large credit card bill  

Thanks  

Bingbong x


----------



## bingbong

just called Grand. When I search on octopus for a hotel in Brno it was always the top hotel. http://www.austria-hotels.at/grand-hotel-brno/index.html that's the hotel's website but don't book through them, it's way more.

Bingbong x

/links


----------



## Jammy J

BB - when i was emailing Stepan about treatment he was adament a 10 day scan had to be done here and he needed results before proceeding.
You have a lot more patience than me, hence the reason I am going to the clinic which is 5 mins down the road, there is so much to think of anyway without the added stress of trying to arrange anything, well done for sticking at it.  Good luck xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

BB- that is crazy as I had a scan there at the birth company with Mr Gibb, never having been a pt there before or had a full gynae scan there (last year) and it was £70, I then paid an extra £10 for it to be put on a DVD.

I prefer to go to 92 Harley St but they charge £195 for a scan.
L x


----------



## bingbong

It is crazy isn't it JJ!! I couldn't believe it when she said that and I told her that I knew people who had been scanned there for less but she didn't care. I was able to book a scan and won't be charged to cancel it which is something. I'm just looking at The London Ultrasound Centre on Wimpole St, they are £120 according to their website, I'll call them tomorrow and just hope that there isn't some hidden extra for new people or something. They are £150 for an early pg scan, no idea what it is normally but I thought that was quite a lot. 

I thought today about setting up a clinic that didn't charge the earth in London, bet it would make money because so many people would use it.

Jah thanks   I so wish that I could pop down the road, feels like that would be so stress free compared to this!! But this is still going to cost me less and it's the only way that I can afford to do it so I don't feel like I have much choice. Hopefully I'll be lucky and won't have to go through it all again! But if I do I'm sure I'll cope.

Bingbong x


----------



## Jammy J

My fingers and toes are crossed for you BB, take care JAH x


----------



## RichmondLass

It's a bit of a schlep for you but I'm pretty sure I paid £75 for a lining scan and for a seven week scan at the assistend conception unit at Queen Mary's Roehampton, an NHS hosp but taking private patients.  Call 0208 487 6417 and speak to Nick Pulsford who's the commercial manager.  Katie I think is chief nurse or whatever they are called these days.  They are lovely there.  

Nick emailed the scans straight over to my Spanish clinic while I sat there.  I had been a patient at QM previously so don't know if that makes a difference.

Putney prob nearest train/tube.

RLxx


----------



## bingbong

Thanks RL, tempting but according to TFL it would take 2 hours to get there from work and then a bit over that to get home. Not sure I can face that!! 

Fraggles where are you having your scan done? day 8 is early, thought it had to be day nine or ten? Michal Samberger does cheap scans but he is only in London on certain days, and unfortunately not the days that would work for me  

Not idea about homecare but if you have a prescription from Reprofit I'm pretty sure that they won't accept it. If you look on the czech board there is a thread on it.

Bingbong x


----------



## Annaleah

Hi Fraggles, 

central homecare 01420543400 - i'm not sure what their policy is on scripts from othert countries.....

Annaleah x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

BB doesn't Ali in Shadwell take the scripts faxed from Reprofit, he closes in Shadwell at 7 pm and is open on Saturdays. Pregnyl is v cheap between £5-8 a vial needs to be kept in the fridge
L x


----------



## bingbong

yes, Ali should sort it for fraggles. He deals with reprofit a lot from the sound of it. Good opening hours too.

Good luck sorting it.

Bingbong x


----------



## bingbong

Well I called the other scan place and it is £180 there, or £200 if you have something else done, I couldn't really hear so not sure what. So annoying that websites quote one price and when you call it is way more   kind of resigned to spending £180 now, thought about going to Roehampton again but the travelling time with multiple bus/train/tube changes just doesn't appeal. Was just thinking about the scans and money and someone called saying that a jacket they like is half price down to £220 and should they buy it. Wanted to tell them what I thought they should do with that money (give it to me!) but told them that if the jacket was worth that much to them then to get it. Wish that I had a better paying job  

I start Clomid tonight, have mixed feelings about that. Excited but also scared and still a bit sad that I'm having to do this (rather than having some wonderful other half to impregnate me   ). Also a bit paranoid that I'll forget to take it. I'm finding 'normal' life so hard right now, feel kind of detached from everything, probably cos I'm so tired at the moment. Hope that it gets better soon or I'll loose my job! 

My local Chinese place has 10% off infertility acupuncture, and it's normally £30 a session. Really not sure about it, worry that if they don't really know what they are doing then they could do a lot of harm. But then also not convinced that it does anything. I've had ear acupuncture before and not noticed anything.

Anyway, seems I could ramble all night  
Bingbong x


----------



## GIAToo

Bingbong - don't worry about forgetting to take it, you'll think of little else    Sorry you've been feeling a bit sad - I always feel like that whenever the words "donor sperm" are mentioned, but then I take a look at any one of my exes and get a big smile on my face at the thought I won't be tied to them through a child  

It is an expensive journey, but at least you're young enough to go for the IUI option first and it will all be worth it when you get a    

Take care
GIA Too xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Could Ali in Shadwell courier/mail it to you, I have always gone on in person.

I have also used Ali in Tamworth sends you the drugs the next day guaranteed before 1300 the next day.
l


----------



## bingbong

Thanks GIA2  

Fraggles Ali in Shadwell will courier it to you which might work. There is another pharmacy that will courier too in the Midlands. If you go to the czech forum there is a thread there on getting drugs. Hope that you can sort it.

Bingbong x


----------



## sweet1

I'm ok but very tired and haven't really been thinking about TTC for the past few days.

I did have a weird feeling using an ovulation pee stick for the first time this morning. I kind of had a flashforward to it being a HPT and it was very weird and I considered how I'd feel if I had a BFP. It actually made me feel quite terrified. It was very bizarre and made me feel quite scared, to be honest even though I am sure it is what I want. At least I think so as I know I would always regret it if not. But for some reason, holding the stick in my hand made it suddenly seem real - and it was only a stupid ovulation stick not even a pregnacy test!

I'm such a wuss and sorry for that pathetic outburst!

I did have a thought, the trigger shot has to be refrigerated doesn't it? So if i picked it up from Ali in Shadwell and then travelled back to my home in kent it would be'unrefrigerated' for at least a couple of hours if not more. Is this a dodgy idea? i don't want to spend a fortune in couriers but i also don't much fancy poisoning myself with gone off medicine!


----------



## Rose39

Hi Sweet SA - I've picked up medication from Shadwell before and take a small coolbag from M&S (they sell sandwich sized coolbags for under a pound) and the day before, I freeze a small bottle of mineral water and put it into the bottom of the coolbag - it usually stays cold all day (I don't drink it!) and then it helps to keep the trigger shots cold on the way home. If no water, I dampen a facecloth, put it into a plastic bag (freezer bag type) and put that into the freezer - it freezes well too and stays cold all day - either work.

Rose xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I also have a small snadwich cool bag (ARGC give them out to pts as I wondered why everyone had a small luminous green back pack) and I got a small cool bottle freezer pack from M+S it has blue stuff in and is disgned to wrap around a water bottle in a carrier to keep it cook, or else I would throw some of those reusable ice cubes in plastic shells (like animal shapes) into a freezer bag and put it in there.

Good Luck
L x


----------



## bingbong

SSA, I also felt a bit strange doing mmy first opk and it also made me think of doing a hpt and think about getting a bfp. At the time I felt so excited but the reality is scary, however much I want it.

Bingbong x


----------



## sweet1

Thanks for the cool bag tips girls x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi All

Not going for iui this month, was due to have hsg but when got there they had booked me too early and I was at the tail end of cycle - sorry tmi - so they were concerned about potential infection.  

Next month.

F x


----------



## bingbong

sorry to hear that Fraggles  

Bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

I may have misunderstood but is it better to get the original prescription from Stepan and do people who are willing to be drug mules do they get the prescription made up over there too?

Just curious as getting to Ali's in Shadwell is a nightmare for me and my GP wouldn't make a prescription up.

How are you BB, sweet SA, GIAToo and JJ.

Ali x


----------



## bingbong

I wish that I had posted this morning, would have told you all how much I loved Clomid and how I was sleeping better and feeling really happy   

Then at work this morning my stomach was literally growing in front of my eyes, not painful thankfully but so bloated. And I was having a good day and laughing with two people I work with and then someone made a little joke and it was like a switch went and I suddenly felt really low and like crying (which I didn't). And having had a good night's sleep I was feeling ok but I'm also really tired   hopefully it means that the clomid is working I guess   anyway, just wanted to share my feelings with someone who hopefully understood  

Fraggles, I believe that if you have a hard copy of the prescription many more pharmacies will fill it for you than if it is only scanned.

Bingbong x


----------



## GIAToo

bingbong - I SO understand - I had my first mini outburst at work today and it was simply because people are rude and negative and I am trying to stay so positive through all of this and all I want to do is hide myself away in a cocoon until OTD - IF I get that far!!!     I hope the clomid is working for you despite the side effects.  

Hello everyone else - sorry for lack of personals but I can't concentrate on anything!!!   

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## sweet1

Hello, hope everyone is doing ok.

Fraggles, sorry you'll have to wait till next month but hopefully it'll go quickly.

Not much to report here...the boards are pretty quiet aren't they?

BB how exciting you are on the Clomid now, not long to go till you are off!

I can't wait till I can go out - just need to sit down and really plan when that is likely to be...


----------



## bingbong

GIA2   it is so hard living in the 'real' world at the same time as having tx. We'll get there and hopefully your follies are sprouting as we speak  

SSA, I can't believe how soon I go! Suddenly got here. I hope that you can work out when to go and that it's not too far off   it's very exciting.

My stomach is now a lot larger than normal and feels very hard, wondering how I'm going to hide this   anyone know how soon after stopping clomid it goes down? 

Bingbong x


----------



## sweet1

You can pretend it's a little baby bump - good practice for when you get your real one!


----------



## bingbong

Hi everyone,

I've now convinced myself that the clomid isn't working and the 'bloating' isn't real and I'm actually just realising how fat I am   hopefully it is working. 

I've heard some of you talk about needing a long t-shirt when going to Reprofit but I can't remember what stage that is for. I'm thinking it's for EC in which case I won't need one. Am I right in that? I don't want to not take one and end up showing my bits to everyone  

Picking up my czech money today, not getting much but hopefully enough. Brno is having a cold snap and it's about -10C    

Hope everyone else is ok,
Bingbong x


----------



## Felix42

Bingbong,wearing a long t-shirt when you go for scans/iui would be handy as then you can just take off your bottom half and protect your modesty as you hop up on the chair/bed for scan/iui. 
I was looking at the Brno weather too. At least you'll be warm in the hotel and in cafes/restaurants etc. Brno itself is pretty compact so at least you won't need to be out and about much. 

I'm sure the clomid is working fine!   

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## bingbong

Thanks Felix (and thanks for the pm the other day)   I think that I'm going to be experiencing those tea shops that I've heard so much about, only thing is I don't drink tea or coffee  

Yeah, was planning to wear a long top, but long for hopping onto a bed is different to walking around long in my book   I can't believe that I'm really going. Printed off Winky's Brno guide and got some czech money today so starting to feel real. Also booked the Stanstead Express from Liverpool St and found that the cheapest place to get it was through the Ryanair website, you have to be flying with them though.


Bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Good luck BB.

I wore a skirt when I went for my iui so I was more or less fully dressed, kept my skirt and top half on when I had my iui,

F x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

BB wishing you loads of luck on your trip to Bruno
L x


----------



## RichmondLass

I wore a summer dress for my transfer which was dead easy.  But it was a boiling hot day! Don't forget to take some piccies of the place and your docs and nurses if they let you!  I did - I even got a nice shot of the doc at the business end (before he set to work) . Nice to show babster in the future - the whole record of his coming into being.

Good luck BB - stay chilled and enjoy the whole thing.  Sounds like a lovely place for a visit and chill out anyway. Treat it as a lovely weekend away where you're just having a few extra little experiences while you're there. 

RLx


----------



## bingbong

blimey, reading this this morning made it all seem so real, can't believe that I'm going so soon! Why don't they have an   but with a smile for happy tears? 

A skirt sounds like a good idea, two problems being that it will be -10C and that I don't own a skirt. Well, that's not true, I do, but not one that I would actually wear. I do own some quite long tops so will wear them with jeans and be able to whip them off quickly and on again. Can I leave my socks on?  

RL I am looking forward to the break, it's been too long since I was out of London. Hopefully it won't be too cold to explore a little.

Thanks so much for the well wishes and for asking all my questions    you have all been wonderful  

Going to pack and see what it all weighs now, still not sure about taking my laptop.
Bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

Bingbong

Please tell me that you are not really thinking about leaving your laptop at home - how will we all be able to keep up with your news and updates!!!

I hate suspense - I need to know - how selfish of me really but on the evening of my first iui I had the real wobbles and used my FF's for a me post and share my hesitation and they kept me sane and told me it was normal!!

Lots of love

x


----------



## starbuck

BB not sure you need a long t-shirt or skirt.   I never had one for my IUI.  It only takes a few minutes and you can't cover yourself up during the transfer.    I just undressed my bottom half (kept on my lucky socks) and jumped on the bed.   Once it was done then I was left in the room on my own to rest or just get dressed straight away.   I never felt like having longer clothes would have helped or were necessary.  

Can't believe it's almost time for you to go now - very exciting. 

Starbuck
x


----------



## bingbong

Fraggles    your post made me smile. The hotel has a computer in the reception area that I can use and free wireless in the lobby so I could use the wi-fi from my phone (which I assume my phone company won't charge me to do?!), there is no way that I could go cold turkey from FF for so long   Part of me wants to leave it behind because I spend so much time on my laptop and it would probably be good for me to have a break from it, but if I take it then I have music and company so it's a hard choice. I'll see how heavy my bag is as my laptop isn't on the light side. And don't worry, I'm sure that I'll be have my fair share of wobbles   oh, and if you want me to pick up a prescription for you then let me know and ask them to have it ready for me.

And Fraggles, I don't like your new ticker! It reminds me of mine that I'm not doing and it's due in way before yours!!!  

Starbuck soooooooo pleased to hear that you kept your socks on! Somehow it feels a lot better keeping socks on to me   I'm not going to wear a very long top, just one that comes to mid-low bottom height   Did you stay lying down for long after? I have my scan on Tuesday after work, would be better in the morning when I'm feeling more fresh but it can't be helped. As long as my lining and follies are ok I don't care.

I'm so excited  
bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

Bingbong

Well spotted about the ticker - I had the plane ticker to focus on freedom after the flipping thing is done  

Check with your phone company about charging for wifi - you know they will do anything to make a buck and would hate you to come back with a bill the size of the cost of your next treatment in a year or so's time when you are going for your second successful BFP - that's after this one of course.  

Thanks for your offer of picking up prescription - is it possible to get it made up over there too if you aren't the person and were you offering to pick up just the script or the actual goods - would obviously send a cheque or transfer via internet banking.

F x


----------



## starbuck

BB - I rested for 15mins afterwards.  I did a lot of research into whether it matter if you rested or not and almost everything said no it made no difference.  I did find one research study where they said 15mins made a slight difference in success rates but longer than this made no difference.  So I plugged in my ipod and waited for 15 mins.    I expect if you were guaranteed that the egg had just been released and waiting for the sperm then that 15 mins could help.  I was never convinced but decided it couldn't hurt. 

Then I left the clinc, spent the next hour walking the streets of London talking to work before going home on the train and then worked from home.  


Good luck
Starbuck
x


----------



## GIAToo

Good luck bingbong     - I echo Fraggles on the using your phone option, I think they would charge you a fortune so do check. 

Hello everyone else - can I ask a "technical" question....how thick so they like your lining to be before they do IUI or go to EC?  Mine was only 6.5mm on Friday (day 10). Thanks  

GIAToo xx


----------



## bingbong

Ok Cem, message received loud and clear   I'll take the laptop. Do think that £8 is a lot but I will get that for Thursday as the other days aren't full days. My bag is pushing the 55cm in length but is a lot less on the other dimentions so I'm hoping that it will be ok. I just put most things that I want to take (and laptop) and it was just over 6kg so should be fine on the weight, not space though as the bag is a bit tiny. Now I have to pick which DVDs to take  

Fraggles not sure about getting the prescription filled but I will be getting my own and as said above my bag is a bit on the small side. I'm also not getting anything that needs to be kept cold, I'll get that back in the UK as it's too much hassle. I'll see how it goes but no promises.

Good point about checking with phone company about paying for wi-fi, they just can't be trusted. And loved your positive thinking about going back for another bfp in a year  

I thought maybe you were jetting away after you finished your dissertation. I've done nothing on mine for ages because I can't stop thinking about ttc   mine's due in May  

Thanks Starbuck, I've also heard that resting makes little difference but figure that it won't do any harm. Not sure if Reprofit are ok with that though so shall see and try not to panic if I can't. Think I'll go back to the hotel and put my feet up and watch a dvd (and chat to all of you of course).

I keep trying to send this and more people keep posting  GIA2 thanks for the   same to you. I think that 6mm is the minimum for a lining but may be wrong. Are you eating brazil nuts/drinking pineapple juice/keeping belly warm/taking selenium? All of that is meant to healp thicken the lining, if that's true mine might be too thick   is that possible??!!!  

Bingbong x


----------



## GIAToo

Bingbong - eating brazil nuts as I type!    Probably could do with drinking milk, but I hate the stuff (as a drink!).  And off the acupunturist today so hopefully that will help too   
Take care  
GIAtooxx


----------



## Fraggles

Bingbong - no just the prescription was what I meant but wasn't sure what you meant!

Definitely planning on jetting away after dissertation _ i am so over it.

So have you done everything else you need to do on your course?

F x


----------



## cocochanel1

Bingbong, I'm sorry I have lost track - are you off for an IUI or IVF?  If IUI is this because you have PCOS? I have PCO and have decided to revert to IUI as IVF made me ill but my response was unusual. Good luck for your upcoming treatment xxx


----------



## bingbong

Oh yes GIA2 I forgot the milk   I don't like drinking it either, had a milkshake yesterday, thought that it was a good excuse!!! 

Fraggles, yes I've done everything that I need to do other than some research and writing 15,000 words   I'm so behind it's not funny. I will gladly bring back a prescription, please tell them that I will collect it. I'm getting one for SweetSA too while I'm there (anyone else?). Oh, and you best pm me your real name cos I'm not sure that if I ask for 'Fraggles prescription' I'll get much joy  

Coco I'm going for IUI. I decided to try IUI because of cost, also at my age I'm hoping that IUI will work. I am having medicated IUI, using 100mg of Clomid. On Tuesday I'll go for a scan and see how it has worked, I'm hoping that it's worked ok but am a bit worried that I'll have too many follies for IUI given the PCOS but hopefully not. PCOS had no impact on my choice of IUI or IVF, but depending on this cycle it might in the future. Good luck with your IUI, I'm really hoping that new sperm will be just what you need  

Bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

On the subject of alias's Bingbong not sure that Stepan will give my prescription to someone named Bingbong either


----------



## bingbong

good point Fraggles

Bingbong x


----------



## GIAToo

Oh my - I am laughing so much at these threads! It's good! 

Another "technical" question I'm afraid - when do you have the trigger injection before IUI. If I had it Wednesday, would I do the IUI on Friday afternoon? Thanks 

BTW SOOOOOOooooo glad I don't have any more dissertations to do! 

GIA Too xx


----------



## bingbong

It's been good to laugh GIA2, although it probably won't seem all that funny when others come and read it all, but hey, it's kept us amused  

I think that you need to trigger about 36 hours before IUI. The clinic will tell you the time to do it depending on what time the IUI would be. 

Are you sure that you don't want to do my dissertation? I'm sure that you would do a better job than I'm doing right now  

Bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi GIA you're hired - sure you would enjoy doing someone else's dissertation more than your own and besides keeping busy with mine and bingbongs would be a good distraction to ivf. Besides we are both doing psychology related degrees so that'll make things easier for you.

F x


----------



## lulumead

hi just popping on re:lining!  Not sure how thick it needs to be, but I think they like it to be triple layer whatever that means!!
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

lining usually clinics like a 7-8mm lining (depends on clinics) and a trilaminar or triple layer- if you have lining problems like me then then the triple layer is more important for ET than thickness (I aim for a 5.5mm!!)
L x


----------



## sweet1

I've heard that having an org**m can help the swimmers on their path. Not sure how we'd get away with orchestrating that straight after basting...!!!  

Bingbong thanks again for picking up my prescription. Apparently Eva is the one who has it (according to my e mails).

I'm getting worried that I'm not ovulating as I've been doing the sticks for nearly a week now since day 10 and no LH surge has appeared. Should I be freaking out about this? Or would taking Clomid and the trigger shot force me to ovulate so I shouldn't worry about it? My periods are regular (although the last one was 33 days for some unknown reason. Usually circa 28d. Really handy when you're planning an IUI).

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

sweet SA said:


> I've heard that having an org**m can help the swimmers on their path. Not sure how we'd get away with orchestrating that straight after basting...!!!


I have head this too, and my donors partner had been doing research and he was trying to tell me this in a cryptic way -as it helps with blood flow to the lining and the cervix dips down to suck up the  when doing AI at home- so he just told me to go to Anne Summers as it may help!

L x


----------



## lulumead

hi sweet SA, I've read about this too, but I think it applies more to home insemination as the big O helps contract the sperm up to the cervix...you bypass this bit with IUI as they are popped right up near the tubes....although I reckon that producing some happy hormones can't harm! Maybe something for back in the hotel room later   

xx


----------



## sweet1

yes you never know!

On a positive note - definite LH surge this morning finally!   on Day 17!!!!  I has been wondering as there were 'signs' (tmi) and the stick had been taking on an odd bluish tinge in the last day or so. But phew, I have some hormones working in the right order A small thing but I was very happy.

Only thing is, I don't want to be basted too early if I'm not ovulating till day 17-18. If I'm doing medicated IUI this would force me to ovulate earlier wouldn't it? Looks like my cycle is suddenly getting longer - maybe it's the beginning of the post-35 downhill slump


----------



## bingbong

SSA that's great news about your surge   I would assume that if you did a trigger shot that would make your ovulate, so even if it is earlier than normal it would happen. Hopefully you are stressed or something and your cycle will go back to normal again now  

Had to laugh at the thought of being basted and then asking them to leave so that I can, er, pleasure myself. But thankfully as said that's for it you are doing AI. 

I can't believe that tomorrow I have my scan and will know whether my lining and follies are ok. Bit scary but don't feel too bad, yet. Sure that might be different after work tomorrow. Getting a bit stressed about going, someone from FF was meant to be on the same flight there and back but they've had to cancel and I know that a few others are out there but I don't really know them so am thinking that I'll be using my laptop and dvds. I used to love travelling alone but have turned into a total wuss or something   

So exciting that I'm really nearly there   just hope the scan is ok, Stepan said that he will respond to my email about it ASAP but hopefully it will all be good news   
Bingbong x


----------



## sweet1

Bingbong, I am so excited for you, let us know how the scan goes!!!! I think going to Reprofit and doing it all alone will be quite scary, but more so for the first time. I'll be in the same boat when I go. But I think you'll feel very excited as well.

Rose, where are you ordering from and where are you having tx? I have been waiting to order from Xytex  to be shipped to Reprofit. Maybe we could share costs, though I have a feeling it might be different clinics. I don't know about the ICSI I'm afraid, though I'm sure someone will be along soon to tell you.

Good luck x


----------



## RichmondLass

Yep I've read lots about the Big O helping if you're doing AI or natural - lying with bottom against wall and legs in air too!  Always made sure I followed that through in the past   As you say, makes no difference they way they are doing it clinics.  Mind you, wouldn't hurt!!! Although read lots of conflicting info about what you should/shouldn't do in 2ww and beyond.  Inlcuding having a Big O Many of the women on my BFP thread don't seem to have got jiggy for their whole pregnancy!  As a single woman with not much choice in the matter I think that's like being absteemious (spling?) in a sweety factory.

BB - I realy wanted someone to go with me for consultation and treatment but to be honest, would have been quite happy to have been over their alone and would go alone next time round.  Especially after tx as all I wanted to do was kip!

RLx
RLxx


----------



## Jammy J

Bingbong, so excited for you, hope your scan goes well and you will be on that plane before you know it.
Can't wait to hear all your news, you have to take lap top to keep us all updated.  Hopefully Ill be in a couple of weeks so cant wait to compare notes.

Take care JAH x


----------



## bingbong

Thanks guys   looks like there will be little company over there so I will be boring you to death with details of every little thing  

Just having a bit of a nightmare. I put some hair removal cream on my legs and left it on for longer than it said too and not parts of my legs are bright red and really sore!!! I have put cream on but that just made it sting more. I so hope that it's gone down for tomorrow or I'll be so   typically the red bits are right between my legs so there is no way that it can be missed   hope that it goes down overnight. Why do these things always happen?!

Feeling so scared and excited that I can't imagine I'll be getting much sleep.

bingbong x


----------



## midnightaction

*Rose*

You need 1 vial per round of ICSI, but the all important question that no one can answer is how many rounds are you going to need 

On my first cycle abroad I only imported 1 vial, because I was convinced it was gonna work, of course I was wrong and I totally regretted that as I had to pay the import charge all over again to get some more 

Second time I ordered 2 vials thinking that I would only need one and have one spare.........again me being over ambitious there and now I am gonna be using my last vial in my up coming cycle and then if that doesn't work I am gonna have to import again.

If I could go back and do it again, I would import as many vials as I could afford in one go to save on all the additional import costs, I don't think there is any harm in having a few more than you need, it can save money in the long run and gives you options for siblings. When you have a long history of IVF I think it's important to try and look at the possibility of what might happen if we don't get that all important BFP (as much as we don't want to !) so we have a plan in place for the future.

Here's hoping you only need the one vial hunny 

Sarah x


----------



## Damelottie

bingbong said:


> I so hope that it's gone down for tomorrow or I'll be so  typically the red bits are right between my legs so there is no way that it can be missed


  

WitchHazel! I use that for everything


----------



## Fraggles

Hi BB

if it still raw I use Elizabeth Arden 8 hour cream - expensive but is worth it - it works wonders.

LL, how are you?

Bingbong - where are you - is it scan today - fly tomorrow? I am excited for you.

F x


----------



## IceQueen

Good luck Bingbong with the scan.   

IQ
x


----------



## GIAToo

Bingbong - hope your red bits have gone down  and good luck with the scan  

 everyone else 
GIA Tooxx


----------



## bingbong

thanks everyone. Just on bus from work to harley st, scan at 5.30. Nervous and excited. Bought some piriton so redness is better but still there. So typical.

Will update after scan, hopefully with good news.

Hope everyone else is ok

Bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

Bingbong, any news for me yet - yes I am impatient.

OK all you studying freaks out there who are having IVF at the same time. I need advice. I plan to have natural iui for my next one but am thinking if that doesn't work due to age perhaps I should just go for ivf for the one after.

However .... I am in the last year of my masters and have so much work to do and a dissertation to complete. I have read about all the emotions and feeling grotty days how many people on ivf have - I want to pass my masters first time so I can completely focus on IVF. But those of you who study out there does ivf make you feel so bad that you can't do the studying?

I plan to get a BFP this year and have no intention of being super single mum doing a repeat of her masters when little'un arrives. The masters will lead to better pay and prospects etc which will mean more flexibility at work to look after child.

Cheers
F x


----------



## bingbong

Hellloooooooo!!!   Scan went well, lining 7.7mm two lead follies, one on each ovary, 12.7mm and 14mm. He said that was good and what he would like to see. I did have another quite big follie on my left ovary but he didn't measure that. Also had quite a few smaller ones but he said that's normal for me with PCOS. I emailed Stepan before I'd even left the building but haven't heard back from him   I'm not being very patient   but hopefully he will be happy and I'll be all set to fly tomorrow. I thought that follies should be a bit bigger than that, but I guess that I still have another two days.

Oh, and great news was that I was charged £120 and not the £180 I'd been told on the phone that I would have to pay as I was a new patient.  

Fraggles, please don't look at me and think that I'm a good example of combining ttc and doing a masters. I haven't touched my research lately   I really need to get my   into gear and do it!!!! 

Bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Bingbong, glad that your scan went well . I hope that your 'red bits' have soothed now. When do you fly??

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi BB great news. Have you booked your flights? How did you organise it as did you need result of scan before knowing for sure. 

F x


----------



## Felix42

Fab news Bing Bong! Hope you hear back from Stepan shortly.   for safe journey and successful treatment. 

Fraggles, its been a while since I studied & not to Masters level plus I only managed to get thru one full uncancelled cycle of IVF but one thing I've learnt from this game is don't be tempted to put your life on hold during treatment (it sadly can be a long haul) and don't be tempted to put treatment on hold (e.g, I'll restart treatment when I've completed x, when so and so has happened etc) as you never know how quickly things can change & a pause can make quite a difference. Just my tuppence. 

Rose, hope my pm re importing was helpful. I went 4 vials & only needed one per treatment. Also I think IUI can be used for both IVF & IUI but IVF can't be used for IUI. The bank FAQs should cover that question tho but if not ESB definitely do explain the differences. 
Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Fraggles

Felix your new profile pic looks absolutely fab!


----------



## bingbong

Agree Felix, lovely bump pic  

I still haven't heard from Stepan, despite regular 'refresh' clicks on my email   hope that he hurries up, I want some time to prepare myself for the trigger. Getting worried that he won't be happy but hopefully that's just my head  

I fly tomorrow   I had already booked the flights Fraggles, too late to leave it otherwise. It is a risk as you might not use them but better that than not being able to get on one! Hopefully Stepan will be happy and it will all work out nicely.

As for the red bits, yes, still there but much less than they were and I was very pleased when the lights were turned off for the scan so I'm sure that he couldn't have seen it (or I hope so!). Still a bit sore though   

Want to pack but don't want to start until I hear from Stepan, he's had ages so better hurry up!!! 
Bingbong x


----------



## acrazywench

Hey Fraggles, 

Sadly, I am the worst example of a postgrad  Although I haven't tried IVF yet and have no knowledge about how grotty you can feel with it, I applied for a suspension of studies last year because my whole world became centred on learning more about fertility than I ever thought I would need to know, spending a lot of time upset about my hormone test results, and exploring the new and exciting world of clinics and treatment! Your institution's graduate office will be able to tell you more about the suspension of studies policy and process and the form you would need to fill in is probably on the institution's intranet.   

(Methinks my institution's sympathy will run out once I get back in touch with my supervisor and they realise how far behind I was before I suspended my studies and how I'm still in exactly the same place now!!)   

Btw, Bing Bong - brilliant news about your scan - wishing you loads of luch for treatment.

x


----------



## cocochanel1

Fraggles, it is hard to say re IVF. Some people like Winky felt absolutely fine during IVF and carried on as usual, other people (like me, maybe I'm the only one!) were in bed for two weeks + each cycle unable to carry on with normal activity. So I guess that is the spectrum for how one can feel during IVF and until you have a cycle you won't know how you will react. I have Poly Cystic Ovaries and am very responsive to even a low dose of drugs (ie. 125 IU Puregon caused me to have OHSS). 

Coco xxxx


----------



## sweet1

Fab news about the scan BB, all the best of luck for your treatment x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Thanks everyone for your words of wisdom.

Bingbong I think you really need to make a formal complaint that Stepan hasn't already replied to you - have you not got a red hot line directly to him? I think it would be perfectly reasonable for him in the midst of performing iui on someone or embryo transfer or some such technique to have mobile phone in one hand, laptop on some other surface and "say hang on a jiffy Bingbong is calling" and reply to you instead. Whatever is he thinking?  

I'd get packed now. Best to be prepared and good practice for when you are waiting to go into labour in approximately 9 months time to be ready to run out the door. Am sure he will be in touch very shortly.

Hi SweetSA, Cocochanel how are you?

Crazywench - what are you studying? Any chance any dissertation could be on fertility treatment or is it an unrelated subject?

I am so over studying now but am thinking I am almost there so whilst could so easily chuck it in - also know that I would be re-enrolling in September as I hate walking away from things part-finished plus will be more difficult to do with a little one crying in the background.

F x


----------



## bingbong

good idea Fraggles, I'll type up the complaint right now   It is now gone 9pm there so I doubt that he is mid ET or something, probably trying to have an evening off   I did tell him what time my scan was and he said that he'd get back to me ASAP but its been hours. Not happy. Still not packed. Wonder what time he goes to bed  

bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

oops sorry Bingbong - here's supportive Fraggles back not her naughty twin. He has emailed me at UK time 10pm/11pm at night when I thought there was no way I would hear back. I think I would get packed so that you ready to go when the email comes.

Are the results of scan what he was hoping - did he share that with you?

What time is your flight?

F x


----------



## Damelottie

BB - Great news about scan - and the cost   

Fraggles - a few weeks after my BFP I closed my masters books and have yet to re-open them   . In face I've pretty much decided I can't actually be bothered to do it anymore   

LL xxx


----------



## Fraggles

LL   that's tempting but I know I am a masochist and couldn't leave it alone even with a BFP. Think your attitude is far more healthy.

F x


----------



## bingbong

welcome back supportive Fraggles, you were missed   I hope that you are right and Stepan has a late night because I'm still waiting. Really want to hear from him and know when I need to take the trigger, I so hope that it's before I go so I don't have to worry about keeping it cool while travelling. Wish that he would email.

bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

Bad Stepan. I'd email again and say unsure if you got my first email but just waiting to get confirmation for when I should take the trigger or if you have a phone number I'd call. How long are you out there for? Is it a few days because if it is you can always email and say I've not heard from you please can you call me as going to airport for x flight and let me know when to do trigger or if there for a few days I think it can take up to 36 hours for trigger can't it. I think with my limited knowledge. Have you got a cooler bag and some ice packs - if you have stick them in your freezer just in case - if not I'd be heading to my local M and S garage to see if I could pick some up.

F x


----------



## bingbong

I already emailed again cos I sent the first from my phone so wondered if it didn't go through. I only have quite a big cool bag, M&S don't seem to have any of their mini ones for sale at the moment. Hopefully I won't need to do that. I fly tomorrow and then return on Friday afternoon, so have Thursday or Friday morning for IUI. I'm sure that it'll work out but it would be good to know. thanks fraggles.

bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Fraggles said:


> OK all you studying freaks out there who are having IVF at the same time. I need advice. I plan to have natural iui for my next one but am thinking if that doesn't work due to age perhaps I should just go for ivf for the one after.
> 
> However .... I am in the last year of my masters and have so much work to do and a dissertation to complete. I have read about all the emotions and feeling grotty days how many people on ivf have - I want to pass my masters first time so I can completely focus on IVF. But those of you who study out there does ivf make you feel so bad that you can't do the studying?
> 
> I plan to get a BFP this year and have no intention of being super single mum doing a repeat of her masters when little'un arrives. The masters will lead to better pay and prospects etc which will mean more flexibility at work to look after child.
> 
> Cheers
> F x


Fraggles I started my p/t doctorate in 2005 at the same time that I started TTC, and working fulltime and to be honest my studies take a back seat as long as I keep up to work with deadlines of submission and pass I am happy I am pretty hopeless at the 'no fixed deadlines' and do your own reading etc, I really wish I had done a programme like my donor where he is worked hard and to the limit all the time but has deadlines, he is a model student and works fulltime and overtime!! but as his partner says it is the good man behind him that makes it possible doing the chores etc. I did step off for a year after second cycle and my miscarriage.

I would also echo Felix and say don't put your life on hold there are many twists and turns in the TTC road, do keep at it. Maybe say to your tutor that you are having some medical treatments etc and you might not meet deadlines or be unwell for a month whilst DRing/stimming etc.

To be honest my first IVF I didn't really know what the emotional rollercoaster was all about as it seemed so simple and I got pregnant, but then my nightmare started. The drugs didn't make me feel that bad, but cycle after cycle and more drugs for my lining problems like viagra, and of course anxiety make you feel worse.

Remember that education can never be taken away from you and if it will help you and your baby have a better job/life it will be worth it.

L x


----------



## Teela

Hi Ladies

Just to add my two pennies in... Currently stimming on IVF and starting my 4th year Masters and working full time, blah blah

Since I started TTC it has been tough to keep my focus, like JJ1 said I just keep my head above water, hand in assignments etc
on time and i am a 50-60% girl, certainly no girly swot!! My degree is medical orientated so alot of learning facts and not something
you can blag...
I desperately want to continue if I am fortunate enough to get a BFP, as will only have one year to go after this year and its going to
be a new career and future for me and any babster I have. Not sure how I will juggle it all yet and the logistics but for now I am going to
keep plugging away. Going to make a real effort to do as much of my dissertation this year as poss - well thats the plan  

I have been fine so far on IVF - down reg second week was not much fun, but generally feel pretty good since I have been stimming
so we all respond different to the meds.

Take care all and goof luck BB with your trip and really hope you get that BFP.  

Teela
xx


----------



## bingbong

Finally heard from Stepan at gone 11pm   He said that my scan was 'perfect' and to do the trigger shot on Thursday night and have IUI on Friday morning at 11am. Means that I have to fly with the trigger and syringe etc, but as plently of you have done that before I'm sure that it will be ok. Just have to work out the best way of keeping it cool on the plane.


bingbong x

p.s. can we stop all this study talk, it's making me feel guilty!!!!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Great BB- to be honest I would out it in your cool bag, why not frreze a bottle of water until you get to security where you need to get rid of fluids, keep a plastic clear bag and the other side ask for a cup of ice cubes at the bar/on the plane and it'll be fine.
^fingercrossed^ for the cycle
L x


----------



## bingbong

Thanks JJ, good idea about the ice cubes. I have put a bottle in the freezer and also a cloth soaked in water in a bag as that should get through security. I do have one of those sleeves for putting over a can of coke with frozen stuff in so might take that instead. Have a few options now   only fifteen hours between trigger and IUI which seems a little short but I'm going to assume that he knows what he's talking about   

I can't believe how I turn into a total anxious stressed   when it comes to this stuff! I'm so not normally like that  

Bingbong x

Rose you posted while I wrote the above. Done the facecloth (thanks to you!) and the bottle of water. Sure that it will be fine   thanks


----------



## bingbong

good point rose. will stick to the bottle of water and ditch that and the cloth and then get ice if I can the otehr side. It is certainly cold enough in Brno for me not to have to worry the other side!!!

bingbong x


----------



## blueytoo

You can take a gel pack through security as its for medication. Diabetics and other people with medical conditions do it every day at airports all over the world. As long as your trigger shot is still in its original packaging/box you will be fine BB. I've flown with IVF meds before and also my ex was diabetic. We bought a special bag and really cool gel ice pack which doesn't need to go in freezer, you just soak the pack in cold water for 30 minutes, dry it off, put it in its sleeve and then drugs in the little bag and it keeps meds cold for about 30 hours.

We flew (even to the USA) with it about 6 or 7 times with no problems. Much lighter than frozen water bottles etc too.


----------



## Felix42

Great to hear that you are underway BB. Have everything crossed for you.   

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

BB happy trip and hopefuly some extra cargo on your return!!


----------



## Fraggles

BB

So pleased that Stepan replied - looks like he is a creature of habits as he often sends any replies to me at 10pm/11pm.

Logged on here first thing just to see your news as have been thinking of you. Lots of luck honey.

F x


----------



## Damelottie

BB -     . Great news lovely - you're on ya way now  

Fraggles      . When shall we meet for a coffee? I have to confess that my attitude around the masters is more the subject matter than a good attitude. Its a masters funded and related to work and to be honest, I'm so fed up with work and really wanting a change of direction. I think thats half the problem - I don't seem to want to put all that energy into studying a subject that I have such little interest in anymore  . I'd LOVE to carry on with my studies - but in different subjects  

LL xxx


----------



## bingbong

thank you soooooo much everyone! I really wouldn't be here without you. I'm all packed and ready to go shortly. Excited and nervous. In the night it really hit me that soon I could be pg.

Rose hope the importing goes smoothly 

Bingbong xx


----------



## loubi

BB I really hope everything goes well for you. 

As with the syringes etc…I often travel with my mum who has to have some with her kept cool, we always take a frozen gel pack and have never had any issues with security…in fact they have never even pulled her up on it!!! On board we tell the cabin crew our situation and they always bring us plenty of cups of ice so things are kept nice and cool…..they never ask what meds it is etc….

Wishing you all the good will in the world, don’t stress too much (so much more easier said than done I know!!) and take care


----------



## midnightaction

*Felix* Wow can't believe that picture of you and bump, can not believe that your that your almost ready to see your little one, it seems like yesterday we were in Brno

Sarah x x


----------



## RichmondLass

My Gawd how stressful and all those arrangements to think of!  Meds, ice, gel packs.  BB I hope you can chill a bit.  I'm  sooo  grateful I had nothing to worry about on my trip!  Just me!  And that was bad enough!

Makes you wonder why the clinic doesn't provide you with some advice and guidance - a little info pack about what you'll need and when wouldn't go amiss.  

Hope all goes smoothly and you enjoy your trip! RLxx


----------



## Felix42

Thanks Midnight, it feels like yesterday to me too.  Where has the time gone?

Bingbong, thinking of you and wishing you lots of  

RL, maybe Reprofit could start sending out a link to Winky's guide?  

Rose, that's great to hear you've got your   sorted.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Bingbong, glad you got everything sorted in the end! You are probably on your way to Brno now (if not already there), just wanted to wish you loads of luck for your tx  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bingbong

hi all,

Mind the typos, i''m on my phone and eating! I've made it to Brno. Totally exhausted but here and with cold meds. Will finish eating and post more, so lovely to know you are thinking of me 

Bb x


----------



## cocochanel1

BB, good luck and well done!
Can I ask are you doing IUI because of PCOS or because of your age?
xxx


----------



## Damelottie

BB - Glad you arrived safely.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

bb glad you arrived safely - the first major hurdle- we're all wishing you luck , are there any other FF folk out there as usually it seems like there is a social dining circle out there!!!
Felix love the designer bump!! 
LL- I know what you mean about MSc and subject matter, not if it was about IVF or something related then it would be so much more interested I think we'd all pass with flying colours
xx


----------



## Fraggles

BB Fantastic news. am thinking of you and sending lots of luck. OK tell me what time precisely or times I need to be directing lots of positive vibes your way.

Can you remind Stepan about my prescription - remind me if I need to pm you my real name again.

F x


----------



## sweet1

all the best of luck BB!!! i hope it all goes ok (tomorrow?) x


----------



## GIAToo

BB - good luck hun - glad you got there safely.  was thinking of you today as I was flying back and forth (only to Manchester!) and thinking about howyou were getting on.  Take care xx  
GIA Too xx


----------



## Jammy J

Well done BB getting out there! Will be thinking of you tomorrow.  xx


----------



## Fraggles

LL Lovely idea about a coffee. Am arranging to meet friends in either MK or Northampton some time in Feb so  when I know I'll pm you.

I like my subject matter for msc just not the thought of the dissertation. I so know when it is all over it will be so worth it. I know for some claiming benefits is the way they choose to go and whatever works for them but having previously worked in the job centre I would prefer to be earning a salary or have the ability to rather than relying on the social. At least when I graduate my change of career is in the bag, it is in a field that is in demand and will allow me to work for the nhs and privately.

I am giving us all a slap in the back because we all seem to be a clever lot. Lucky kids to have mothers like us I say - not that I am biaised in any way. 

I may change may dissertation topic if I can find enough research to anxiety and depression and its relation to fertility and whether my form of counselling reduces levels of stress in those having treatment - mmm I think I will be researching this topic to see if enough research has been done. Anyone up for filling out some questionnaires if I go with this topic - all confidential of course.

F x


----------



## GIAToo

Fraggles - I'll fill in a questionnaire


----------



## Fraggles

Thanks GIAtoo - my brain juices are flowing.


----------



## Teela

No worries Fraggles, happy to help a fellow student 
Im doing a survey as well for mine, so might be a good practice for me.

bfn
Teela
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

fraggles I will
I had a FF lady doing her MSc come to the house to interview me on tape, she got all her subjects from FF by posting on here I think and was a infertile lady as well- it was about the effcets of fertility treatment/TTC and impact on your profession and the choices we make (life on hold etc). I always fill in people's surverymonkeys etc on here as we all know how hard it is to get subjects
L x


----------



## Fraggles

Thank you all, keep it coming as hopefully I will know by the end of the weekend if it is a go-er.

F x


----------



## Felix42

Happy to help too Fraggles. Good idea. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## kizzi79

Am happy to fill one in fraggles (am doing my MSc dissertation at the moment too so i have every sympathy...)

Love Krissi  x


----------



## bingbong

morning all  

so lovely to come on this morning and read all your messages   

It is FREEZING here, was -14C when we landed   and this morning it is snowing lightly, hopefully it won't get heavier. 

Last night I was sitting in the Grand lobby using my computer and this woman came up and asked me if I was Bingbong. She was quite nervous which is understandable because I may have thought that she was crazy if I wasn't bingbong. They had said that they didn't want to meet other FFers but thankfully changed their mind. So we sat in the bar and had hot chocolate and chatted. Was very pleased because was finding it a bit strange here and already missing English! 

I have today free (well, trigger at 8pm) so am going to explore. Tomorrow at 11am (10am english time) I'm having my IUI so all positive vibes and thoughts then please   

I wish that you were all eligible for my research, I'm really struggling to find people  

 and a special   to Felix for rescuing me when I thought I was lost   nothing like SOS text messaging!

bingbong x


----------



## Damelottie

bingbong said:


> Last night I was sitting in the Grand lobby using my computer and this woman came up and asked me if I was Bingbong.


   . That really made me laugh. When I was in reprofit Stefan came out to get me and said to another couple in the waiting area (and consequently the _whole_ waiting area), "I'll be back in a minute, I'm just going to do this lady's eggs"     . When I got home and logged onto FF it turned out the couple were also FF'ers and we laughed so much about that    

Fraggles - Oh yes let me know when you are here. That would be great. Alfie and I LOVE to go to MK and have lunch in Pret  .

I'll happily help anybody with questionnaires etc

xxx


----------



## cocochanel1

Happy do fill in a questionnaire Fraggles.

BingBong that is really funny!!!!!!!!! So your trigger is 8pm and IUI is the next morning is that right?

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bingbong

that's funny LL, even funnier that you all didn't know each other at the time but got to share the joke later on FF. This woman was very relieved that I was bingbong!!

Yes coco, trigger 15 hours before basting. I thought that it was meant to be nearer 30 hours between them but Upsy said that she triggered 15 hours before basting for her successful IUI. I hope that I can mix it and inject it ok. I think that I'll take the syringe to Reprofit tomorrow so that they can put it in a sharps bit, best not leave it in my hotel room!

Just been for a wander, it's cold and there was quite a lot of snow so walking isn't too much fun. Forgot my book so popped back to get it and had to check on here   not sure what I'm going to do today, find somewhere that does yummy hot chocolate and park myself with my book? It's a bit cold and icy to do much walking. 

bingbong x


----------



## cocochanel1

BB it sounds amazing out there, enjoy it xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

BB thinking of you and wishing you all the very best        
Take care x xx


----------



## Felix42

Great news you got to meet other FF-ers BB. Its part of the fun of being out there! Maybe a day for mooching round the shopping centre near the Grand? Reception will point you in the right direction then a bit of sight seeing, warmly wrapped, in the main town. 

Love & hugs & good luck with trigger tonight, Felix xx


----------



## blueytoo

BB - glad you are there safely and it's nearly time!

Coco - for some reason Reprofit do the trigger and IUI much closer than anywhere else. If you look at the IUI main board you will see that every other clinic mentioned on there does them about 30-36 hours apart, that is the norm. That is what the LWC did on all 3 of my IUI's including the one that gave me DS. Sometimes in the States they might do one IUI around 12/5 hours after trigger and then a second at 30 hours if you request and the LWC will do two too but at 30/36 hours and then the next day or so.

I have to admit that Reprofit's timing is really worrying me   I can see that he is aiming to have the sperm there waiting for the egg, but why do all the other clinics do it the other way round?? I must ask him what his success rate for IUI is actually as it will be interesting to see if it differs from here/the States. It's probably ok for people that are having IUI just because they are single but for people with infertility it seems a bit strange to be so different to all other clinics. I read through tens and tens of pages on the IUI main board the other night and couldn't find any other clinics doing it Reprofits way although I've no idea which clinic Upsy used.

I think you'll be ok as your clinic more than likely does trigger and then IUI 30/36 hours later though hun  

Claire xx


----------



## bingbong

thanks mini, really wishing you the best for your travels, hope that you get to see lots of amazing wildlife  

Feisty, not really what I needed to read. I'm a bit worried about the trigger too, thought about doing it early and not telling but thought that I'd best not. Everyone seems to have lots of faith in Stepan so I will trust him. 

Wondered around the shopping centre, had a very thick hot chocolate which was very nice! Had a little nap as was so tired after not sleeping for the last few nights and have read my book. Met another FF lady who was on the computer in the Grand lobby and was on FF so went and said hi. She said that all the woman that she has met when abroad for tx had got pg, so hopefully I will too!! 

No sign of a wobble yet Fraggles, but there is plenty of time   probably around 8pm when I'm doing my trigger  


bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Bingbong, glad you are having a laid back day today. Good luck doing your trigger tonight, i'm sure you'll be okay. Also loads of luck for your IUI tomorrow  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## starbuck

BB

LWC always made me do my trigger 24 hours before IUI.  I was never happy with this and also couldn't understand why they were different to every other clinic I read about.  I got to the point where I decided I would do the trigger early if I could.  As it turned out I had to trigger on a Friday am straight after my scan and they only did IUIs on a Sat am.  I think I ended up with IUI about 25 hours before IUI and was amazed when this worked.  I really should have trusted my clinic after all - afterall if they have bad success rates then people won't use them!

Good luck with trigger tonight and IUI tomorrow.

Starbuck
x


----------



## blueytoo

BB - I'm sure you will be fine, it's probably more of a worry for people like Coco and I whom have had many lots of IVF and tx already and IF issues. Luckily I'd imagine Coco's UK clinic will do it at usual 30/36 hour mark but I am going to Reprofit so it is a huge worry to me to read he does it that early when I've already had 3 IUI's done at 36 hours and then 4 IVF's, 1 FET and a miscarriage.

You're younger with no long history of tx failures so it's bound to be ok for you


----------



## Damelottie

BB - There was talk on the Reprofit thread once that FFers going over could probably wear their wristbands so we we all knew each other   .

Mmmm - getting some scrummy hot chocolate and reading your book sounds like a lovely way to pass the time. Its sounds as tho Felix and I would like to be there with you. I also just loved it in Brno. 

LL xx


----------



## kizzi79

Good luck Bingbong       I will be thinking of you tomorrow (and tonight with your trigger injection!) Hopefully be joining you on the 2ww next week.

Really hope 1st time lucky for you, love Krissi  x


----------



## Fraggles

Bingbong

Hello honey. Maybe you are lot more sorted than me hence no wobble.  

Stepan had said for me to do trigger 36 hours before but now thing quite possibly that judging on my cycle at the mo if I had been coming, I'd be there with you..


F x


----------



## bingbong

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all the thoughts and messages   really makes a huge difference.

I just did my trigger shot   it didn't sting as much as I thought it would so hopefully I did it right!!! Feel a little queasy now but that's probably in my head, and due to the fact that I haven't eaten tonight and it's at least 7 hours since my last hot chocolate   oooh, I suddenly want to cry. Feeling a little sad, just that I am here on my own and this isn't how I would ideally like to get pg. Not having any doubts or second thoughts at all (sorry Fraggles   ). It is scary though, scared that it won't work. Bit lonely too, only had two brief chats with an ff woman. Have taken is easy today, which I needed to do, I've been so busy and constantly doing something that some chill out time was needed, but still lonely. LL, like the idea of FF badges or something to identify people by! 

Anyway, would be a total mess right now without all of you lovely ladies    

Oh, and I emailed Stepan this morning questioning the timing of the trigger, he emailed me back an hour before he had told me to do the trigger saying: 

Sperm is able to survive inside 72 hours so 15 hours is OK do not worry

Stepan


   (I feel like I need a real one right now!)
bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

BB congratulations on doing your trigger- I always think it stings with my IVF's I have always had 10,000 or 15,000 units, but my donor's partner always tells me it is the last jab!!  Don't feel too sad about getting pregnant this way, you have made a deliberate choice for your baby and travelled many miles to make it happen because s/he is much wanted and loved- not an accident in a drunken fumble! be proud of your decisions and actions you are a strong independent mum to be who will be PUPO tomorrow   

Thinking of you
L x


----------



## Damelottie

BB - Actually having the treatment is very emotional I found - and I know others have. There has been such a build up to get this far - years sometimes, that there has to be a release of some kind. Once I didn't feel like going out on my own there and just sat downstairs in The Grand with my book and Hot chocolate texting people   

Completely understandable that this isn't how you envisaged becoming pregnant. But that becomes less important when you ARE    

I'm off on a date - WOOPWOOP - have a good evening and think positive you great strong independent brave woman


----------



## Felix42

BB, congrats on doing your trigger shot.   for feeling a bit sad tonight. As the others say its only natural. So great to get where you are at last. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## upsydaisy

Feisty/Bingbong - I was with the Esperance clinic in Eastbourne.  I was so worried about the timing I phoned up the emergency line at 11 o'clock at night!  I did receive an explanation for the 15 hours but can't remember what it was  .  
2 weeks later I certainly wasn't complaining  .  

Lots of    baby dust Bingbong.

Upsy
xxx


----------



## blueytoo

Upsy - your DD is very scrummy! I don't blame you for ringing the emergency line if you hadn't had an explanation! Everything that I've googled says that the ideal timing is 6 hours either side of ovulation, which goes with the 24-36 hours timing that most clinics do rather than 12/15 hours. I wondered whether anything had changed since my last IUI's in 2003 but all the info is the same everywhere so its interesting that your clinic and Reprofit are doing it earlier.

It worked for you obviously so I wonder why all clinics aren't changing protocol? Pah, it's all so stressful sometimes when you have one thing which all the experts agree on and then a clinic or two does things differently.


----------



## sweet1

Bing bong, all the very best for tomorrow - sending positive vibes your way    

I think you are incredibly brave and I wish it was me out there doing it - my time will come. I think it's only natural to feel emotional but if (when!) you get that positive result it wll be soooo worth it!


----------



## bingbong

I really can't put into words how much I love you all right now, really feel like in many ways I haven't been here on my own because all of you amazing ladies are here with me   your support means the world to me  

I had a really good cry after my last post, lay on my bed sobbing (was a bit worried that people in the corridor would hear me!). I very rarely cry but as you said LL it needed to come out and I felt heaps better. Then went downstairs and chatted with an ff couple having hot chocolate, then we were joined by another couple. Makes such a difference talking to people. 

Can't believe that it's tomorrow. Apparently Stepan is in Spain at a conference so Marek is doing the deeds. Feisty I really hope that in two weeks I'll be proving to you that Stepan is right about the timing. 

bingbong x

p.s. LL I hope that you have a great date you lucky thing!!!


----------



## Felix42

Bingbong, sorry that you're not going to meet Stepan but Marek is absolutely lovely. I hope your cry helped and so good that you met up with the other FF-ers. 

  for tomorrow. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Good luck for tomorrow Bingbong!       Glad you feel better after a good cry .... there's so much emotion attached to this journey hun, it has to come out.  Have a safe trip home .... nearly PUPO!  xxx


----------



## Teela

Good luck for tomorrow BB    get all the emotion out, better out than in  

Hugs
Teela
xx


----------



## Fraggles

BB    Good luck. Thinking of you. Hugs. xx


----------



## loubi

BB I rally hope things go well for you today....take care


----------



## aweeze

BB - just wanted to wish you lots of luck    I hope Stepan's timing is impeccable (even if it is different from other places ) and that you are one of the lucky ones that gets their BFP first time . 

Don't forget to post your OTD on the 2WW thread so you can be added to the list 

Lou
X


----------



## bingbong

I did it!! I'm very happily PUPO!!!!!

Marek seemed lovely, he is good at what he does, I hardly even felt the speculum at all. He did the quickest scan ever first, said lining was great, had a look at one ovary from what I could tell so I've no idea what my follies were like. I felt so good to be doing it and can't stop smiling now   he said that sperm was good and swimming well.

I'm now sitting in Cafe Tripoli, computer on and eating some lovely chicken pasta   it's a huge bowl! keep thinking that I can feel 'stuff' falling out but hopefully it isn't. I'll hang around here for a bit and then head to the airport.

Being a prescription mule turned out to not be as easy as I was hoping   I had to give them your names and tell them what you wanted. I wasn't really sure so I hope that it is alright. Fraggles I only got you the trigger shot and SweetSA I got you that and clomid and the stuff to start AF. We will have to arrange to meet (or I can post it but it's a good excuse for a meet if we can). I picked up my clomid at the pharmacy (hopefully I won't be using it!), seemed quite cheap.

Anyway, thank you all once again for your thoughts, encouragement and advice   Aweeze I'll work out the date and post on the 2ww thread, blimey I never thought that I would make it to there  

bingbong x


----------



## Damelottie

BB - YAY!!!!!!! PUPO at last!!. If I'd logged on earlier I'd have echoed Felix's comments about how lovely Marek is. I saw him on my first treatment there too.

Welcome to the 2ww xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

BB, glad that everything went well today. Good luck for your 2ww  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## GIAToo

Congratulations on being PUPO BingBong...hope the 2WW isn't too horrendous 

Take care 
GIA Tooxx
p.s. I was told you're supposed to write in orange when you're PUPO!!!


----------



## Jammy J

Well done BB, really proud of you!
Good luck JAH x


----------



## Teela

Yipee BB PUPO   

Hugs
Teela
x


----------



## sweet1

WELL DONE BB!!!! And thank you so much for picking up the prescription!

I am probably going to the mini-meet on the 6th Feb at GIA2's, will you be there? i can pick it up from you then.

Oh I am sooo excited for you. It all seems somehow real now. I can't wait till I go!


----------



## Felix42

Congrats BB!! Fab news that you are PUPO. I bet you feel rather proud of yourself too having successfully gone on your own. 

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## bingbong

everyone

yes Felix, I do feel proud but I also don't think that I really did it on my own, not with the amount of support that I've had on here, I have really been blown away by the number of comments, texts, pm's and ******** comments that I've had from so many of you wonderful ladies. It has certainly been challenging but right now I feel so happy, just hope that I don't have to go through it all again!! 

oooh, forgot I was meant to be posting in orange  SweetSA it will be your turn before you know it, I hope to be at the meet so will bring your script then  


bingbong x


----------



## Felix42

Yes, you're absolutely right there BB. We're never alone with our lovely FFs!!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## RedRose

Yaaaaaaaaaaaay Bingbong!  Congratulations!  I know what you mean, Marek has a fantastic technique with the speculum  , good luck for the 2ww, love Rosi and hi to everyone.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hello all  

Just briefly popping in to say I'm back!! Holiday was amazing, just what I needed...although the 4 weeks went by all too fast....

Got back and went straight into a weekend of babysitting so not really managed to catch up yet - hope all are well and happy here  

Not sure if it was the holiday, or previous tx or what, but my AF was very late in Jan (due 4th, arrived 17th) so now waiting for Feb before Stepan can give me concrete tx plan for my DE cycle in April. Am all booked in for ET on 20th or 21st  but not sure yet re depot shots etc timing - we'll see if AF is on schedule in Feb or not.....not too worried at this point, trying to maintain the holiday relaxed feeling as long as possible  

Will try to catch up on all your news later in the week, love to all,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Suity, welcome back  . Glad you had a lovely holiday and it was just the tonic that you needed. Hope AF arrives when you need her to, so that you can go ahead with tx as planned in April 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Suity welsome back we missed you, delighted that you had a great time
L x


----------



## Damelottie

Welcome back Suity - glad you had a lovely time xx


----------



## bingbong

Welcome back Suity   the month has flown by. I can't believe that you left to snow and now you have returned it is snowing again   

I hope that AF plays ball for you, so exciting that you will soon be out there   

bingbong x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks all  

BingBong - I know, crazy isn't it? Snowing when I left, snowing in the Himalaya, and snowing back here.....good job I quite like snow  
Good luck on your 2WW by the way...not long now  

Suitcase
x


----------



## bingbong

Suity you obviously attract snow!   I am looking forward to seeing the photos on **  

Thanks for the luck, hopefully I'll make it to OTD without going to   and get a bfp   

bingbong x


----------



## lulumead

welcome back suity, glad you had a lovely time.  
x


----------



## blueytoo

Welcome back Suity, glad you had a lovely time!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Welcome back Suity, glad you had a great holiday  

Jovi x


----------



## Teela

Hi Suity

Hope your holiday was great? And welcome back

Teela
xx


----------



## blueytoo

Hi everyone 

I had to start taking northisterone yesterday as I started spotting on Friday night! I knew Stepan was wrong to tell me to start taking the BCP but anyway, lets hope the northisterone and BCP together will stop AF in it's track as I can't budge on my timing now! He said one northisterone a day but that did nothing and AF started to speed up so I upped it to 3 a day as per my GP's instructions and we'll see if that helps to stop it.

If this doesn't work and I have to abandon I will actually fly to Reprofit to give Stepan a telling off!

Love to all

Claire xx


----------



## Felix42

Welcome back Suity.  Look forward to hearing all about your trip.  Great that treatment is just around the corner now!    

Feisty, when are your dates likely to be?  I will add them to the front page.   the timing works out as planned.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## bingbong

Hi everyone,

Just to let you know that I just booked flights and the Grand to go back out to Brno. Will be flying out on the 24th, IUI on the 25th and flying home on the 26th Feb   I really hope that emotionally I'm strong enough to go straight back out there and through this all again, but if I don't go now it's unlikely I'll get time off work for about three months. Stepan is happy to do the IUI on CD13 so hopefully it will all work out but with better results.  

bingbong x


----------



## GIAToo

Woo hoo - that's brill Bingbong!! Good for you - getting straight back on the horse!   

Here's some     to start you off!  

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

BB, good that you have come up with your next tx plan  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## sweet1

best of luck this time BB - 2nd time lucky


----------



## lulumead

great news BB. good plan.  
xx


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck BB


----------



## bingbong

Thanks for the well wishes  

I can't believe how different I feel about this cycle to the last one, so so much less stressed! I think mainly because I've been to Brno and Reprofit and know more about what to expect.

Just wanted to share some good fortune today. I called my manager over the weekend and told her I needed A/L next week cos I have some personal stuff to do, she wanted to know what but I said it was private. Expected to go into work today and get quizzed about what I'm doing, but instead she said that I work very hard and that she will keep quiet about my two days off and I don't have to use my leave up! yay. feel a little bad as shouldn't really be doing it but I'm not about to refuse   I think she only said it cos she felt bad as she was about to resign, but that's a whole other story. 

Also got told that I was being paid an extra days wage as a thanks for some extra (paid) work that I did   

Anyway, how's everyone else doing? Suity did you book your flights yet?

bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

BB nice to have some perks


----------



## Damelottie

Thats great BB  

I know what you mean about it being less stressful this time because you've been there before. Thats how I felt


----------



## Felix42

Brilliant news BB re the hols!  Wishing you lots and lots of   for your treatment this cycle. Do hope this is 2nd time lucky.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## hjanea

Hello all! I'm new to this, I'm 41 and have a dd (5)(normal conception). I've been ttc a sibling for her for 2 years with diy donor AI. My gp referred me to Leeds and I had my first appointment on monday. I have bloods etc to get done and counselling to see if I will be a suitable single mother and then they may treat me as a paying customer! I had thought that I wouldn't get treatment there and so was thinking that going abroad was my only option. Due to my age I have to decide whether to go straight for DE or have an attempt with my own. I have read such good things about Reprofit in the CR, but I wonder how you get around the legalities of them not treating single women?
I have wondered whether to ask my donor if he will go with me as 'partner'. Has anyone else done this? Do they have a sperm bank or do you have to sort it out yourself?
If I was to go the donor embryo route I presume they are frozen embies?
I'm sorry, I have so many questions and want to be fully informed about my options before my next appointment at Leeds.
Thankyou for any help you can give.
H.x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

H,

welcome  
Answers below:

re Reprofit, if you deal directly with Stepan (Dr Machac) then there is no issue re you being single - it simply never comes up. Plenty of us have been there and done it....
PM me if you want his email address

Yes, Reprofit has a sperm bank. Think it's 200 Euro for sperm and I had a choice of 6 donors, all pretty good matches for my specified criteria.

Yes, frozen embies

Hope this helps, feel free to ask if you have other questions
best of luck with your decision making,
Suitcase
x


----------



## hjanea

Thankyou.
H.x


----------



## estella

Bingbong,

Just wanted to wish you good luck, sounds like lots of positives are happening in your life, so I'm hoping for a   for you!!!

E xx


----------



## bingbong

Thanks JJ, LL, Felix and Estella  

H, donor sperm at Reprofit is 100 euros, so much cheaper than in the UK   I had three donors to choose from and they all matched what I wanted exactly and it was hard to choose between them!

Can't believe that this time next week I'll be back on a 2ww  

bingbong x


----------



## midnightaction

Well I have finally decided to post on here about my up coming cycle. I haven't really felt like talking about it that much because after all these goes I just thought the less I talk about it and the less people I tell the less people I have to tell after it doesn't work.....  Hmm positive much !   

Anyway I love the support around here that I get during a cycle so I have decided to talk about it and hope that, that will lead to positive things, it is good to be back 

This is my last chance at IVF with my own eggs so I am throwing everything at it, a brand new protocol from Dr Sher and full immunes. I don't feel all that positive but I know I have to give my eggies a good send off before I give up on them  

Start my drugs tomorrow then off out to Brno on the 10th March EC hopefully on the 13th and transfer the 19th. 

Who knows this might be lucky number 6  

Sarah x x


----------



## Felix42

Sarah, do so hope it is lucky 6th!    

Good that we can support you through it too. Wish I could come along and do it in person in Chajovna or Cafe Tripoli! Hope protocol is not too intensive feeling!

BingBong, how are you doing hun? When is your first scan?  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck Sarah


----------



## sweet1

Best of luck Sarah


----------



## Teela

Nice to see you posting again Sarah, sending you lots of    
for lucky cycle 6 hun.  

Teela
x


----------



## blueytoo

Sarah - it will work this time, it just has to with the force of us being out there together! No embryo would dare not play ball!!      You can have all my PMA too hun  

Claire xx


----------



## bingbong

Sarah really pleased to hear that you will be going back soon, I really hope that this is the one for you   

Felix, I'm doing ok thanks. I have my scan on Monday afternoon so am hoping that that goes well. Took my last clomid 100mg tonight, bit strange that I have had none of the side effects that I had last time. This lot are the ones that I got out in Brno so I hope that they are working   I'm a little bit low on PMA but will hopefully find it before I go out on Wednesday   hope that you and bump are ok  

hi to everyone else  

bingbong x


----------



## sweet1

good luck BB, here's some PMA    

I just emailed that maigaard clinic in Aarhus, am I nuts? I just think it looks nice 

Still might go to Reprofit though


----------



## lulumead

hello Midnight...
crossing everything for you that this is lucky number 6.     

keep us posted...I like hearing how everyone is getting on.
xxxxx


----------



## bingbong

SweetSA You are not nuts!!! I thought that it looked good too and their stats are impressive. Please let me know what you find out from them as I'd be interested. It would be more expensive doing it there because gonal f isn't cheap, but still, well worth it if it works! Please keep me posted  

bingbong x


----------



## midnightaction

Thank you for all your lovely words  

Unfortunately the positivity of this cycle has already gone out the window and it just feels like a pointless task. I found out this morning that my sister has killed herself. She has been an alcoholic for several years and obviously that combined with her depression was just too much for her and she choose to end what ever suffering she was going through.

She leaves behind 2 young children, which is beyond devastating for them and for my whole family.

I am determined to go ahead with this cycle, it is what Tracy (my sister) would have wanted, it is just going to be extremely hard and it will break my heart that my sister will never ever get to meet my future child 

I am so sorry to be posting this here and bringing down the mood, but I just need to talk about it, and get the pain out of my system, and this is one of the only places where I can talk about things like this so openly and honestly.

love to all 

Sarah xxx


----------



## lulumead

oh Sarah, lovely...I am so so sorry to hear that, I'm sure you and your family are totally heartbroken. Sending you lots of love and     .

Please post on here if you want to talk/type out your feelings, we've all got very willing ears.

I am sure your sister would in no way want you to change your plans...but this will be a very emotionally difficult time - would you feel able to postpone so that you can put yourself in the best place? Sorry if not a helpful suggestion, I'm sure you have thought about this a lot already, and only you know what you really want to do.  We're here to support you in whatever way we can, and we will be your PMA, and will be backing you all the way to a positive result.

Much love.
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bingbong

Sarah I'm so very sorry to hear about your sister   addiction is such a cruel disease and causes such hurt and pain to those that suffer from it and those close to them. I hope that you have people around you but I also echo Lulu in that we are here for you 

bingbong x


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Sarah - I am so so sorry to read that awful news. How terrible for you and your family.


----------



## blueytoo

Sarah    as I said earlier on the phone hun, I am here whenever you need me. Charlie and I are both thinking of you.   

Claire xx


----------



## Rose39

Sarah hunny - I am so sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you and your family at this awful time. Sending you huge hugs    .

Rose xx


----------



## Sima

Sarah - I am so sorry for your loss.  What awful news.  I wish you and your family all of the best during this sad time.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Sarah, I am sorry to hear of the loss of your sister  . Thinking of you and your family at this sad time  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42

Sarah, I am so very sorry to hear of the death of your sister. My heart goes out to you and your family and particularly her children. As you say this will be a very emotional cycle for you and you need to do whatever you think is best re the timing. We are all here for you whenever and however you might need us.   

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## BeBe1998

Sarah,

So very sorry, I lost my brother in similar circumstances three years ago so I have a good idea of how you must be feeling and my heart breaks for you.  

Bebe xx


----------



## winky77

Oh Sarah...what an awful shock....and so so sad for all your family. As others have said....we are here for some virtual comfort whenever you need it    

..Winky


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Sarah, 

I simply can't imagine what you are going through, losing one of my sisters would be one of the worst things that could happen.
So very sorry you are having to go through this, and so close to your tx cycle. But as you say, your sister wouldn't have wanted you to give up on your dream of having a family so I hope you feel strong enough to go ahead
Meantime, am thinking of you, sending many    and wishing there was more I could say or do  

Take care of yourself,
Suitcase
x


----------



## indekiwi

Sarah, my condolences to you and your family at such a sad and painful time for you all.  I hope you are able to draw some comfort from posting here, and that we can provide ears whenever you need to offload. 

         

A-Mx


----------



## cocochanel1

Sarah, I am so sorry to hear this awful news.    Condolences to you and the rest of your family especially your sister's two young children and your parents.
Here for you to 'listen' and provide virtual support.
Coco xxx


----------



## acrazywench

Sarah, I'm so sorry for your loss   . Thinking of you and your family at this terrible time.


----------



## aweeze

Sarah - such a very sad and devastating time for you and your family. Wishing you all the strength and support you will need to get through the difficult time ahead. A special thought too for her 2 children. 

Lou
X


----------



## wizard

Oh Sarah, I was so very very sad to read about your sister.  When someone takes their own life it leaves such an aftermath for those left.  I feel deeply for you, your family and of course your nieces.  I hope that you are able to talk to those around you - and of course here, to communicate and express how you feel and that it will help you get through it.     My heart goes out to you.

I wish you all the luck in the world with this cycle; you have been through so much with your treatment and I hope so much that this is the one for you (I don't know what immune protocol you are planning to follow but I read in the Evening Standard about a women who got pregnant and delivered a healthy girl   after she had followed the plan of a well know immunology Dr whom FF edits - she had until that point had 18 miscarriages  )

Look after yourself

Wizard x


----------



## sweet1

Sarah, so sorry to hear about your sister


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sarah I am so sorry to hear about the tragic loss of your sister, I can't begin to think what your family must be going through but my heart goes out to you.  

L BB good luck with scan
L x


----------



## midnightaction

To all of you wonderful ladies, thank you so much for all your kind words and thoughts, the last 48 hours has been eased a little knowing that you are all thinking of me any my family. A big hug and thank you to wizard, I know you have been through such a terrible heartbreaking time recently so to know that you have taken the time to post to me makes me feel so happy  

I think the next few days are the hard ones, organising the funeral, cleaning through her house and her belongings, and just finally trying to realise that she has gone. My 12 year old niece has been an inspiration to us all she has been so strong and held up so well (I am sure it will come back to haunt her at at a latter time though) and yesterday I read her ******** status and it read "is missing her mummy so much, and loves her, but knows that she is in a better place and her pain is gone, I hope your having a fun time in heaven Mummy". She is she a wonderful little girl and my heart breaks for her tremendous loss, I can't even begin to understand how she must be feeling.

Anyway as this is a tx board I really should try and keep the topic onto that a little. Have had 3 days of Lupron so far and I have the dreaded down-reg head again (which I am sure isn't being helped by all of this stress!) so I am downing about 3 litres of water a day just to help get rid of it. Hopefully will be starting stimms in about 7 days so that will hopefully counteract some of those silly headaches.

It might seem strange but I am actually looking forward to going to Brno, I feel like the time away is gonna be a good thing and I will have lots of time to reflect on things. Plus I won't be on my own as the lovely blueytoo with be with me for the first 5 days of my trip  

Anyway I am babbling so I will sign off 

Big thanks again to all you lovely ladies and best wishes and good luck to anyone currently or just about to cycle  

Sarah xxx


----------



## bingbong

sarah I'm pleased that we have helped you in the small way that we can   I have been thinking of you and your family a lot. Your neices status update is so sad   but it sounds like she has lots of support from you and the rest of the family. 

I hope that the water helps and down regging goes ok   I think that Brno is the perfect place to go and reflect, I did that when I was there and will no doubt do it again, it is nice to have a break from 'normal' life, and some space  

I just had my day 10 scan and it all looks good   lining is 7mm, follies: 17.0, 16.0 and 11.0 (I think the 11 is too small?), plus about 12 other follies that are all less than 8mm. Seems like such a waste   I emailed Stepan and told him that I would like two bastings, so we will see what he has to say about that one! But it looks good and so I'll be heading out to Brno on Wednesday   

bingbong x


----------



## Damelottie

Great news BB

Sarah -


----------



## starbuck

Sarah - I'm so sorry to hear about your sister.  I hope you and the rest of her family have lots of support through this terrible time.  Her daughter sounds amazing.    Good luck with your next tx - I hope it brings you some good news. 

BB - scan sounds good.  Hope all goes smoothly in Brno and you soon have your BFP.

Love and good luck to all the other abroadies too.

Starbuck
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

BB really pleased all is looking well
L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Sarah   I am so sorry for you loss, my thoughts are with you and your family at this sad time x


----------



## estella

Sarah,

I am so sorry to hear about your sister and this is totally the right place to post, I think we ahve a good community on her, very open and very supportive.  You must be truely heartbroken but I do believe that your sister would not want you to abandon your dream. 

I'm wishing you tonnes of good luck for this cycle, sometimes little miracles happen at the most difficult and trying times during our lives, and I really believe you need a little miracle right now.

All the best hon,

Estella xx


----------



## Felix42

Sarah, that's good to hear you will have some company in Brno. That is so sweet about your niece and her ******** status. Big  to you all. Hope that your headaches go soon too. 

BB, great news re your scan.  for a smooth trip over tomorrow and a lovely BFP at the end of it all. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Sarah - I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your sister. Thinking of you and your family.    I hope this trip to Brno goes well  

BB - good luck for this trip! I hope it's "the one"!  

Best wishes
OneStep


----------



## some1

Sarah - so very sorry to read the terrible news about your sister  

some1

xx


----------



## bingbong

Thank you  

I can't believe that I fly tomorrow   I had a mental day at work today, trying to do three days work in one day, was so busy that it wasn't until I was on the train home that I remembered  

It is my parent's wedding anniversary the day I get back and I wanted to get them a little something in Brno. Last time I was there I didn't see a single thing to buy, so wondered if anyone who has been there has any ideas? Needs to be small but very cheap, more a token gift than actually something proper. My mother is allergic to chocolate so that's out. 


bingbong x


----------



## blueytoo

BB - great news on your scan and good luck for your IUI   Hope your journey tomorrow is uneventful.

Sarah - just a quick   for you.

I finished my northisterone on Friday and BCP on Sunday, very thankful to be off all that progesterone as my stomach was hugely bloated on 4 pills a day! Just waiting for AF to start full flow now ready to start injecting a week tomorrow. 

I still haven't decided which dose of steroids to take this time or when to start them as I can't work out the US/UK equivalent dose which is frustrating and I really, really don't want to take the full 25mg again unless it is totally necessary particularly as daft Stepan prescribed it as 5 damn tablets a day and not the single one the Lister did  

Claire xx


----------



## Damelottie

Is it today you fly BB?

Good luck if so


----------



## 9£Bundle

BB - Good luck hun!    

9£B
x


----------



## bingbong

hello all,

I'm here in the grand lobby, arrived safe. Decided that I hate flying, still feel queasy! Meeting with some other Reprofit ladies shortly which is just what I need.

My phone keeps saying I can't receive texts as I don't have enough memory, have deleted loads but it's still not working. So if I don't respond to texts that'll be why.

Love to everyone, thanks again for the well wishes 
Bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Glad you got there safely BB . Hope you have a nice relaxing evening with the other FFers. Good luck for tx tomorrow   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Damelottie

Was popping on to make sure you arrived safely BB


----------



## Jammy J

Good luck BB, hope all goes well, fingers and toes crossed for you xx


----------



## sweet1

good luck BB, go     !!


----------



## wishingforanangel

This sounds like a silly question but I am not sure if I actually would be able to count myself into going abroad for treatment...Being American and going to the UK would be going abroad for me...Course being there is such a long wait list for donor eggs I suppose I would will be going to a clinic in Spain instead of the UK. Not sure how things would work out in Spain though...it seems there is no wait list for embryo donation or donor eggs...Hopefully I fall into a thread somewhere here in the forum to find my answer...


----------



## Felix42

BB, hope you've had a lovely evening with fellow FF-ers. Re the present, I bought a gorgeous little Czech porcelain bird for my mum & dad last time I was over. The shop is on the main road behind the Grand up the hill a bit and on the same side as McDonalds. Hope that helps. It was pretty reasonable & very Czech looking. There are other things besides the bird - its like a wren I guess. 

Is it tomorrow you have yr iui? Lots of  if so. 

Wishingfor, I'd say you are definitely an abroadie given you will be going abroad for you. Its a state of mind anyway!  RL went to Spain so maybe she can advise you on options there. 

Bluey, what are your dates hun? I'll add you to the front page. 

Sarah, hope you're doing ok. Thinking of you.  
Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## blueytoo

Felix - that bird sounds lovely and I will try and get one for my DS as he loves birds and ornaments, so thank you for that post it was very useful!

I'm flying out 10th March with the lovely midnightaction and back on 15th. Just having IUI   this time though as immune experts reckon it helps to keep the immune flare to a minimum and help to prevent the chances of another miscarriage.

Claire xx


----------



## bingbong

Thanks for the tip Felix, I'll take a walk up that way and see what I find  

I am now PUPO  

didn't get to meet Stepan   Dr Hana did it, she was very nice but I'd have Marek any day. Last time I didn't even feel the speculum going in, this time I did and that hurt. Then she struggled and they opened new instruments and talked a lot and I had no idea what was going on, then I was told that it was going to hurt, which it did. After Hana said that my uterus was tipped back. Not sure why Marek found it so easy cos I don't think that the position normally changes that much. Anyway, it is done.

They also prescribed me progesterone to take. They are balls and tbh I'm not exactly sure what I'm meant to do with them. Hana said to 'use' one in the morning and one at night. I know that some stuff has to go up 'there' so thought I'd better check. The instructions are all in Czech   so can someone please tell me what I do with them    

Bluey and midnight won't be long until you are out here! Today is really quite warm with blue sky, much nicer than the forecast predicted  

bingbong x


----------



## Felix42

Congratulations on being PUPO BingBong but sorry to hear you didn't get S or Marek and it hurt.  My uterus bends over backwards and every transfer except those done by Marek & Stepan had previously hurt. Hopefully you won't need another one but if so I'm sure you could check up front who will do it. 
Good to hear the porcelain bird sounds a handy suggestion for you & Blueytoo. The shop in question is a little one with crystal & crystal items in the window. 

Enjoy the nice weather. Must be a relief to be able to go out after the chill of last time. The utrogestan balls can be used orally or vaginally. They can make you feel a bit spacey if taken orally though & Stepan tends to recommend vaginally as that's where you make sure of all of them get to the source that needs them quickest. 

Bluey, I'll add you to the front page.  for your upcoming treatment and so good to hear you & Midnight are going together. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## 9£Bundle

Hey BB - Congrats on being PUPO!   Yay! 

9£B
xx


----------



## bingbong

Thanks Felix and 9£  

Felix thanks for the info. In the morning do you have to lie down for a bit to stop it falling out? What s/e can I expect? 

Interesting that your uterus is the same and that Marek and Stepan can do it without hurting. Hopefully there won't be a next time but if there is I'll ask Stepan if he or Marek can do it cos it really wasn't very nice and I'm quite crampy and uncomfortable now.

Just going to go for a wander and get some lunch, and see if I can find that bird shop  


bingbong x


----------



## Felix42

I think its meant to help maximise absorption to lie down after putting in utrogestan each time if possible. I had to do it lunchtimes too tho so its not always practical! Enjoy Brno. I can just picture it (she says nostalgically). Hmm, must plan trip with LO!
Hope all abroadies will be planning the same soon too.   
Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## hjanea

Congratulations on being PUPO bingbong!
Hope the discomfort is soon a distant memory.
Everything crossed for you!


----------



## Lou-Ann

BingBong, congrats on being PUPO . Sorry you didn't get to meet the main man and that Hana hurt you . Hope you are feeling a little less crampy this evening . 

Good luck for your 2ww  .   this is the one for you 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## wishingforanangel

BingBong   for you. Sorry to hear you went through a lot of pain during your procedure though.

Good point Felix42...on being an abroadie is a state of mind and I will likely go abroad since I seem to be playing too many games (my doctors seem wishy washy to me), so I can't figure out what in the world is going on.


----------



## Teela

Hi BB

Way hey BUPO 

Sorry it was painful, mine are usually the same [cervix face back as well] although my ET for IVF was fine, in fact mine
have all been better when men doing it and hurt like hell when a women 

Re pressies, I had to do vaginally twice a day and lie down for 30 mins each time to ensure absorption.

Good luck hun  

Teela
xx


----------



## bingbong

Thanks guys, I'm feeling a little more human now I took some paracetamol. I am really bloated though, think it must be the trigger shot as this happened last time. 

Teela good to know about the 30 minutes  

Cem I am so very pleased to hear that your results came back ok   I really hope that you can enjoy being pg now  

Don't know why but I feel like I don't want to venture over to the 2ww thread  

hope everyone is doing ok  
bingbong x


----------



## blueytoo

BB - glad to hear you feel a bit better now. I was told on about cycle 5 or 6 that I have a retroverted uterus and then on cycle 7 I had suddenly developed a "kink" in my cervix which made transfer so traumatic. After 45 minutes of trying they were seconds away from sending me down to have it down under GA when a different catheter finally worked. So now I will have all ET's/ IUI's under GA, which I am looking forward to! FWIW I do think each IUI/ET can vary in how you experience it, my first was the worst, second was bad, third was fine and I didn't really feel it and so on. Congrats on being PUPO anyway   

My AF suddenly started this morning in full flow (early by 5 days!) and I have also been having really bad ovulation pain so thoughts of having to cancel were very much in my head all day. Stepan finally got back to me and said I must start Gonal-F tomorrow ( was supposed to be on Wednesday) and he is probably going to prescribe some orgalutran too. He wants me to try to have a scan next Friday but the place in Banbury is booked solid until the day I fly out to CR   

Anyway, it looks like the IUI will be done on cycle day 16/17 which is exactly the same time as the IUI that led to my lovely DS, so hopefully it will all work out and I won't ovulate before I get there. I'm a bit ****** off as I did predict that messing with my cycle with the BCP and northisterone would muck things up,, but as long as I get to Brno without ovulating I suppose it will be ok. 

It's my first time having Gonal-F as I have only ever had menopur before (and at IVF levels too) so I'm a bit nervous about side effects and whether it will work. Also going into this cycle without having had FSH/LH tested since 2007 so am extra nervous about the thought of nothing happening!  

Claire xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hello me darlings.... congrats to all those who are pupo x x 
Felix!  Can't believe your ticker!! OMG!  where has the time gone
Will slowly catch up with everyone's news and post again...
Missing you all x x x


----------



## hjanea

Hi, have any of you been to Gennet in Prague? I'm wondering whether I might need an imaginary partner, as its the same price as Reprofit for DFET but with no waiting list according to website and would be easier to get to.
Thanks for any information,
Helen.x


----------



## wishingforanangel

Sorry hjanea I don't have an answer for you...I was thinking about going to Retrofit but wasn't sure since there is a 5 to 6 month waiting period and the problem of an partner or lack of. Wishing you good luck with the imaginary partner though.  Kidding aside good luck in the Czech Republic if you are able to get help there.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I saw this and thought of you lovely ladies if only they knew there was a booming business far from hen and stag nights!! http://www.orange.co.uk/travel/holidayideas/pics/6793_2.htm

/links


----------



## bingbong

thanks for sharing that JJ, very funny

bingbong x


----------



## 9£Bundle

JJ - Its the all female mud wrestling that really tickled me!   

Hey BB - how are you hun? THanks for your   the other day. Meant a lot.  

9£B
x


----------



## midnightaction

Looks like I have missed out on all the "real" fun things to do whilst I have been in Brno  

Sarah xx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

I know this question has been asked before but anyone know where I can get a scan done on a friday afternoon in London please? We are talking the 12th but I am having little luck.

Thanks

Fraggles x


----------



## indekiwi

Fraggles, take a look at the following link; http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=229592.0

A-Mx


----------



## Fraggles

Thanks AM - long time no speak how are you? F x


----------



## indekiwi

Fraggles, I'm smiling, life is good, so no complaints here...Just looking forward to some successes on the singles threads for the smiles to turn into outright chuckles of delight.  No pressure then ladies!    Wishing everyone heading abroad shortly all the luck and     in the world.  

A-Mx


----------



## Fraggles

A-M

Your post made me smile and a wee girl how lovely. Any thoughts on names yet?

Where did you have your treatment - I forget.

F x


----------



## estella

Hjannea,

During my research I rang gennet. They were very strict about the single ladies part. 

However the receptionist did confide in me that if I travelled with a male "partner" as a couple we could be treated. 

Don't know if this helps....do you have any great male friends/relatives that you could ask a favour from like this....?

Good Luck!!!!!!

Estella xx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Oh please - can people just get over this whole phobia about single women having fertility treatment - next thing is they will want us to have segregation. This is directed to the press and all these self righteous flipping clinics. Give me a break.

Estella thanks for that tip - have just booked with the birth company.

F x


----------



## indekiwi

Fraggles, no name decisions yet.  Tx was in the UK.  

Re the Czech clinic that refuses tx for single women, I think from what others have said that it is illegal to treat single women in Czech full stop - it's just that Reprofit seems to operate under an informal "don't ask don't tell" policy.  So it's not a case of other Czech clinics necessarily taking a judgement call on single women seeking tx, they are simply obeying local laws to the letter. 

A-Mx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi A-M

Yeah I know you are right about the single clinic thing but thought we were talking about a company in the UK making a judgement and I am sensitive about it without others making it an issue. It is difficult enough as it is.

Starting meds today so hopefully iui soon.

F x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Fraggles - try getting throught the doors of ARGC as a single woman ! it exists here- but where there is a will there is a way!
L x


----------



## blueytoo

♥JJ1♥ said:


> Fraggles - try getting throught the doors of ARGC as a single woman ! it exists here- but where there is a will there is a way!
> L x


And Bath! The counsellor is the one that accepts or denies new patients and she is very, very, very anti single women and lesbians.


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

I was focusing all my annoyance at any medical professional who think they have the right to judge us singles whichever country they are in.

Can I share - and I had to truly think before I posted this as I don't want to scaremonger people. A well intentioned person, my mum, said she is worried about me having a child by myself and whether due to my age whether the child might have abnormalities and how I'd cope. I want to have iui and try and have a child but I wonder if I should just go the DE route. How does anyone feel about this concern if they are over 40 and how do you deal with it?

F x


----------



## GIAToo

Fraggles - I just look at the seven beautiful children my friends and family produced with their own eggs at ages 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 44 and 46! Seemples!  

There is also scans etc to check progress, but obviously it is all a very personal journey.
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Fraggles

GIAToo

Great response. Thanks x


----------



## sweet1

Fraggles,

I think the worrying about how you'll cope part is your mum being a mum, my mum said the same. She is just concerned and from my point of view I misread my mum's concern as her being anti-the whole thing, but she wasn't, she was just being honest.

I'm sure you will cope more than admirably!


----------



## hjanea

Hi Fraggles,
its something that I've thought about and come to terms with over the past 2 years of donor AI. I'd decided that although I would probably have the triple test but  if my score was at high risk I wouldn't have any other diagnostic tests as it would be my baby and I wouldn't consider terminating. I already have a dd so I also weighed up what impact a child with disabilities would have on her. My reasoning about it was that you might have a child with no 'inutero' problems that has birth complications that leave it with a disability at any age. It would be your child and you would cope.
Unfortunately I'm not really in a financial position to contemplate the lower risks of sucess if I have tx using my own eggs so am probably going to have tx abroad with donor embryos.
Good luck with your IUI.
H.xx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Is anyone getting sperm from european sperm bank - am looking to get some couriered to Reprofit this week and wonder if anyone might like to share costs.

F x


----------



## Maya7

Fraggles ... there is always something to worry about on this journey ... I was 41 when i had tx with my own eggs and the fear of something being wrong chromosomically was with me a lot.  My mum was exactly my age when she had my youngest brother and there were no problems... (her sister, my aunt was a year older than her and pg at same time ie. 42 and my cousin was born with Downs)  ... its all a leap of faith and age is not always a factor with chromosome irregularities.  

You'll know what to do when the time comes... I firmly believe that when we take time to think things through we always make the decisions that are right for us.  Why not go with your strongest instinct?

Sorry not in market for sperm ... (but great quality from ESB   )



Maya


----------



## winky77

Hello everyone.....

I've been AWOL for quite a while and have kind of lost track of where everyone is at!  So apologies for no personals!  I did pick up that lots of peeps are in or heading to Brno at the moment.....has made me feel quite nostalgic!  Feels bit weird that I've not been there since Decemeber after so many trips last year.  Have an appt at Care Notts on Tuesday (long wait for it) to see about one last go with OE, full immunes and CGH array in this country......feels a bit disloyal to Stepan and crew....is that bizarre!?!?

I am having to get my head back in gear with all things TTC.....kind of needed a break from it.....but I am not going to get what I want unless I get on with it ! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## midnightaction

*winky* Good to see you back 

Does this mean I can officially stake Stepan as mine now 

I hope the appointment at Care goes well and I wanna know all the details because I am quite interested in their stats on CGH because it is so new

Big hugs hun 

Sarah xxx

P.S I can not get my suitcase weight down to 10kg, it is hovering around 10.4kg and I litterally can not take out any more unless I wear one pair of pants for 10 days (Joking !!! ), I am finding this hand luggage only thing very difficult !!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Yes, glad you're back Winky  

Sarah - is there nothing in your case you could wear on the plane instead of taking in your bag? I intend to wear several layers to help keep the hand luggage weight down...
the other trick I've used is to carry my book (my luggage is always weighed down with books!) as if I'm reading it as I walk through the airport/security etc - thus far I've never been asked to put it in the case, although I haven't actually flown Ryan Air before so who knows if they would be strict enough to insist on that?
Am flying Ryan Air this time and dreading the packing thing...even though I'm only there 3 nights I just know I'm going to struggle to get it to 10kg...
Hope you get it sorted,
Suitcase
x

PS disposable pants are very light - might mean you could bring back a souvenir as well as your luggage would get lighter throughout the 10 days


----------



## midnightaction

*suity* I am already gonna be wearing 3 layers, a big thick coat, my hat scarf and gloves, carrying all my money, cards phone etc in my pockets and I too thought of the carrying the book thing, and I still can't get below 10kg 

I think I may have to sacrifice something, maybe the hair straighteners (Dear God no !!! ) or just risk the extra tiny bit of weight and hope that they don't weigh it.

I do like the disposable pants idea though !!! 

Sarah xxx


----------



## bingbong

Nice to see you posting again Winky, hope that your appt goes really well  

Sarah it is a nightmare packing and I wasn't going for as long as you are! You need to speak to Cem, she's the queen of packing light   My bag is smaller than the size allowed and I think that makes them think that it won't be too heavy cos I didn't get weighed when others were. They are really strict on everything being in the bag at weighing though   You are only just over so hopefully they will let you off, but maybe you are going to have to ditch the straightners!! 

Suity I hate Ryanair, you will see a whole new way of flying once you've been with them   

bingbong x


----------



## blueytoo

Sarah - I am so not putting your straightners in my luggage   I think you are going to have to sacrifice shoes and slap my love!!

Claire xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Sarah - OK no sympathy now...hair straightners are NOT essential - it's Brno my love, noone will mind in the least if your hair is a touch wavy    Take them out and you'll be able to get loads more in!!

BingBong - I know, I am not looking forward to Ryan Air at all. I generally fly BA and when with work I fly Premium Economy on long haul and even on short haul I get to use the business lounge as I've got a frequent flyer card so it's going to be pretty tough slumming it with Ryan Air   But it was so much cheaper and I really need to start economising after my expensive Nepal holiday and the entire new wardrobe I've bought in the past few months (on account of losing so much weight my clothes were literally falling off me...which is a good thing I'm not complaining, but is very expensive!)
I shall just have to grit my teeth and get through the Ryan Air experience - will just keep reminding myself how cheap it is   At least I am only going for 3 nights so shouldn't need too much stuff...although I do want laptop for DVDs/internet so that's going to be a bit of an issue I think....

Suitcase
x

PS Cem's idea re toiletries is a good one too - there's nothing you can't buy in Brno after all!


----------



## midnightaction

*BB* Oh well I can just hope that they don't weigh mine 

*Rose* I think if I ever have to go again I will invest in some smaller luggage 

*Claire* There is no slap or shoes in the luggage and it is still over the weight so I can not take either of those 2 things out 

*Cem* I can not sacrifice the toiletries because I have stupid sensitive skin and I can only use Dermalogica stuff and it is like £30 odd to buy over there per bottle so I have to take that with me 

*suity* Hair straightners not essential  Hmm I would have to disagree I am afraid I would rather leave behind half the clothes then them, I shall not be seen in public with un straight hair !! 

I will spend tomorrow working on things I can remove, but I don't hold out much hope when all I have in there is clothes a laptop and a few toiletries !! 

Sarah xxx


----------



## blueytoo

Sarah - no shoes or slap??    Are you sure?? I will inspect your luggage on Tuesday as I'm a bit sceptical  

Claire xx


----------



## midnightaction

*Claire* Feel free to check away, there is no room for shoes so I will just be taking the one pair I will be wearing and so far no slap as there is just no weight left for it............shocking I know 

Sarah xx


----------



## Felix42

New home this way ladies

>>>>>>>>>>>>> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=230459.0

   

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------

